# Love Quotes Scarves



## orinoco

Helloooo ladies~! 

i searched the forum and realised that there's NOTHING about these gorgeous scarves....!  ok honestly, i don't know that much about them except they're VERY popular with the celebs (i.e. olsen twins, lindsay lohan, etc u know the scarf wearing circle), and 10% goes to charity! they're also pretty affordable at $85 and they come in sooooooo many DELICIOUS colours!!! 

let me know what u guys think..!! 

ATTN BALENCIAGA ADDICTS: they come in bag matching addictive colours!


----------



## boslvuton

o these look nice!!  Do you know what they are made of?  They almost look like pashmina to me...


----------



## orinoco

and lots more!! 

u can get them here:

http://www.pinkmascara.com/lovequotes.html?page=0 - Pink Mascara

and

http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/love_quotes.html?gclid=CK_klLeTlpECFQGLYAodwH-1JQ - Blue Heaven Boutique

and

http://www.shopintuition.com/product.asp?pid=16591 - Shop Intuition


----------



## i_wona

Nice basic scarf... It's great that they go charity... I would pick them over another brand that retails for a similar for that!


----------



## orinoco

boslvuton said:


> o these look nice!!  Do you know what they are made of?  They almost look like pashmina to me...



they're Italian linen!


----------



## orinoco

*oh DOH, how could i forget to mention?! :shame: They also have inspirational quotes by confucius, m.theresa etc engraved on them... hence the name...*


----------



## shopgirl1010

I have it in dove grey, I love it!


----------



## i_wona

^ is the material soft like a pashmina or is it thinner and stiffer? In some photos I've seen, the material looks thin and stringy, a bit like hemp or linen.


----------



## orinoco

i_wona said:


> ^ is the material soft like a pashmina or is it thinner and stiffer? In some photos I've seen, the material looks thin and stringy, a bit like hemp or linen.



good point! actually... judging by the pics and descriptions on pink mascara, looks like they differ between colours .


----------



## jhazn85

i love them!! i just bought one in black.  the material is not AS soft as pashmina, but it's still pretty soft.  it feels like an extremely soft linen.  i definitely wouldn't describe it as stiff in any way.


----------



## omgblonde

Ooh, they look really nice. I'm tempted to get one! Maybe the Espresso coloured one.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I like them! Plus you can't beat that part of the proceeds go to charity. I might have to pick one up myself!


----------



## schadenfreude

Super cute!


----------



## smallbag

Gorgeous colors!! I'm getting one in blue


----------



## Sophie-Rose

what kind of quotes do they have on them??


----------



## tarabag

ohh those look so nice!! and the colors!!!


----------



## jhazn85

the quotes aren't actually ON the scarf, they are on a tag attached to the scarf that you just cut off.


----------



## orinoco

jhazn85 said:


> the quotes aren't actually ON the scarf, they are on a tag attached to the scarf that you just cut off.



really??
oh that kinda suxx...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lovely scarves..too bad I'll never need them where I live!


----------



## Biondina1003

I have the cobalt blue and I LOVE it!


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I just bought a few and i'm sooo excited to get them. It's really cold where I live so anything that covers up my neck is great! That they look so cute is a plus!!


----------



## orinoco

somebody bought the cobalt i was looking at on pink mascara.. 

i just bought one on back order on tobi.com!!!


----------



## exquisite09

i want the maritime scarf!
and seriously - why aren't the quotes ON the scarves? that would be even more romantic.


----------



## mewlicious

I love these! I've been wearing only skinny scarves lately so I'd love a thick one. Any good codes at the stores they are sold at, especially Pink Mascara?

edit: Urgh since the quotes aren't on the scarves I suggest some cheaper alternatives in Linen such as http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ies=&navCount=49&navAction=poppushpush&color=

anyone have other cheap suggestions? I'd love to hear some wide scarf suggestions! Especially in *blue*


----------



## orinoco

exquisite09 said:


> i want the maritime scarf!
> and seriously - why aren't the quotes ON the scarves? that would be even more romantic.



TOTALLY ush:


----------



## orinoco

mewlicious said:


> I love these! I've been wearing only skinny scarves lately so I'd love a thick one. Any good codes at the stores they are sold at, especially Pink Mascara?
> 
> edit: Urgh since the quotes aren't on the scarves I suggest some cheaper alternatives in Linen such as http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ies=&navCount=49&navAction=poppushpush&color=
> 
> anyone have other cheap suggestions? I'd love to hear some wide scarf suggestions! Especially in *blue*



Tobi.com sells them too... u can get a 10% discount with Grechen10 but that's pretty much it...


----------



## mooks

Hmmm......10% donation to charity, so $8.50.....think I'd rather donate direct to the charity and give them more. I'm always rather sceptical of these things


----------



## claireZk

I buy pashminas from Nimli.  They're a LOT cheaper


----------



## bondgirl_77

claireZk said:


> I buy pashminas from Nimli. They're a LOT cheaper


I just looked up Nimli, I'd never heard of it.  How is the quality?  They look nice!


----------



## claireZk

^ Some of them are very lightweight and they don't always have finished edges, but overall I think they're fantastic.  I have a few different colors and I worn them with everything from jeans to fancy dresses.  I get lots of compliments on them, because they have a handmade bohemian look you don't see at every store, kwim?


----------



## effinhaute

I have a few of htem myself and I love it!!

BlueHeavenboutique.com has them in stock right now!!! some colors are still on backorder
however you can get 20% off with the coupon code 'wtf'. 
or jess15 for 15% off!!

I am still waiting ofr my sir alistair rai scarves to come in!


----------



## richprincess

Biondina1003 said:


> I have the cobalt blue and I LOVE it!


 
I love the cobalt, but it always seems to be sold out. I guess many others love it too


----------



## orinoco

richprincess said:


> I love the cobalt, but it always seems to be sold out. I guess many others love it too




there're some still available on tobi.com!~


----------



## orinoco

FYI, my cobalt love quotes scarf just arrived!!!!!!!!  it's ssssssooooooooooo soft!!! and big too! can totally function as a shawl... wow, this is going to be mighty functional..


----------



## shopgirl1010

orinoco said:


> FYI, my cobalt love quotes scarf just arrived!!!!!!!!  it's ssssssooooooooooo soft!!! and big too! can totally function as a shawl... wow, this is going to be mighty functional..



Ooh post pictures! for some reason cobalt blue is different @tobi.com and pinkmascara?


----------



## nseastar

claireZk said:


> I buy pashminas from Nimli. They're a LOT cheaper


 
Fantastic site!  Thank you!


----------



## jaschultze

Can you find them anywhere in NYC or Chicago, in a real store?


----------



## orinoco

shopgirl1010 said:


> Ooh post pictures! for some reason cobalt blue is different @tobi.com and pinkmascara?




hehehe... that would take awhile!  but they should be the same on both sites... should be just the lighting...


----------



## exotikittenx

I just placed an order for two Love Quotes scarves in gorgeous colors.  Anyone have any modeling pictures?  I got them with a discount so I am really excited.  I got a mauve shade and a cherry shade.  Can't wait, and I will post some pics when they come in.  I would love to see other photos from anyone else who owns one.


----------



## classicsgirl

I really want to order one of these at either blue heaven or tobi - but they all seem to be on back order right now? those alistair rai scarves look cute too. Anybody know somewhere that has them in stock, with 20% off coupon?


----------



## jennylovexo

Anyone have any photos of their love quotes scarves??  
Are there any B&M stores that carry these?  TIA!


----------



## clearbright

shopbop has LQ now and you can get 20% off today only! the code is on their site. i just picked up these two colors:

raspberry mousse






and marina






i already have punch (coral pink) and yoga (white) and i  them!!

p.s. hi tokilicious!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

Thanks for responding to this thread clearbright!!  I was hoping and praying someone would respond before I ordered since I was having trouble picking colors but with the sale it doesn't really matter I just ended up with both!    Actually 3 if you count the black one I ordered last night before bed! 

You should post your pic of you wearing your coral lq scarf in here


----------



## jennylovexo

p.s. raspberry mousse looks different on other websites that's what was confusing me and making my decision hard.  I want this color 






and couldn't figure out which one it is.  Most websites list it as the cosmopolitan color but if you match it to the colors on shopbop it looks more like the raspberry mousse.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Thanks for responding to this thread clearbright!!  I was hoping and praying someone would respond before I ordered since I was having trouble picking colors but with the sale it doesn't really matter I just ended up with both!    Actually 3 if you count the black one I ordered last night before bed!
> 
> You should post your pic of you wearing your coral lq scarf in here



oh sorry, i should've responded to this thread earlier!! i usually don't come in this forum though. but yay you ended up with both!! 

btw i found a pic on another site of lilo wearing that same scarf and they labeled it as raspberry mousse! i'm pretty sure it's not cosmo because cosmo looks lighter... but i guess you can tell us the differences between the two colors when they arrive. :okay: 






^LOVE that color!!!! 

i will post my punch LQ here and also i just took a pic with yoga!


----------



## clearbright

ok here's a pic of my LQ in punch... i wonder if this color is the same as coral sky? 







and here's a quick photo of my yoga (white) LQ that i took, sorry for bad lighting but i was playing around with how to tie it -- going for the asymmetrical look -- and i kinda like the way it turned out!!


----------



## jennylovexo

Now can you understand my confusion between the colors?  Different sites are showing the same pic and labeling the colors differently!  All last night I was going crazy trying to figure out what color was what so I ended up just ordering meditation!     Then this morning I was doing the same thing and just decided to order both! 

Thanks so much for posting the pics.  I think we might have to have a LQ party when we get ours!!!  I  your yoga too!!!!

p.s. Is it difficult to tie them nicely?


----------



## tresjoliex

Does "wtf" still work at blue heaven?


----------



## tresjoliex

Actually I just tried it and it requires a 100 dollar purchase.

Anyone know of another place that has them 20 percent off?


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I got my cobalt scarf yesterday and I love it! : )


----------



## kittykittycatcat

clearbright said:


> shopbop has LQ now and you can get 20% off today only! the code is on their site. i just picked up these two colors:
> 
> raspberry mousse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and marina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already have punch (coral pink) and yoga (white) and i  them!!
> 
> p.s. hi tokilicious!!!


 

CUTE colours!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Now can you understand my confusion between the colors?  Different sites are showing the same pic and labeling the colors differently!  All last night I was going crazy trying to figure out what color was what so I ended up just ordering meditation!     Then this morning I was doing the same thing and just decided to order both!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting the pics.  I think we might have to have a LQ party when we get ours!!!  I  your yoga too!!!!
> 
> p.s. Is it difficult to tie them nicely?



yes, the colors are quite confusing!! i remember i spent hours on the different sites when i was deciding on my first order!!

yay LQ party!!!! 

oh and it's SO EASY to tie them!!! that's the thing about LQ, no matter what you do they just drape so nicely.


----------



## clearbright

tresjoliex said:


> Actually I just tried it and it requires a 100 dollar purchase.
> 
> Anyone know of another place that has them 20 percent off?



mr. charles has a 25% off code right now! they don't have that many colors but maybe you'll see something you like? the code is *DC2008.

*http://store.mrcharlesshop.com/lovequotes.html


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> yes, the colors are quite confusing!! i remember i spent hours on the different sites when i was deciding on my first order!!
> 
> yay LQ party!!!!
> 
> oh and it's SO EASY to tie them!!! that's the thing about LQ, no matter what you do they just drape so nicely.


 

Raspberry Mousse looks kinda dull on Mr. Charles' website ush:  I guess it will be a surprise when they show up, huh? 

LQ Party would rock!!!   That's awesome that it's easy to tie them.  I hope you're right.  I'm afraid mine are going to look messy.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Raspberry Mousse looks kinda dull on Mr. Charles' website ush:  I guess it will be a surprise when they show up, huh?
> 
> LQ Party would rock!!!   That's awesome that it's easy to tie them.  I hope you're right.  I'm afraid mine are going to look messy.



hmmm you're right, it does look dull on mr. charles!! maybe all of their pics are kind of duller than RL?? i hope that's the case! i want a vibrant pink!! 

i think LQs are way easier to tie than pashminas b/c of the light weight and the lineny texture. you'll see when you get them!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

I can't wait to get them   I'm so anxious to see the colors IRL.  I hope you're right and it's brighter than mr. charles' pic.    I want a million of these!


----------



## tresjoliex

I reallly reallly want Marina!

I think Wheatgrasss is pretty.
Heckk, I'll take all of them.

26 colors + 4 colors= 30 scarfs = $2040 (with discount)


----------



## clearbright

kittykittycatcat said:


> I got my cobalt scarf yesterday and I love it! : )




ooh post a pic if you can!


----------



## clearbright

tresjoliex said:


> I reallly reallly want Marina!
> 
> I think Wheatgrasss is pretty.
> Heckk, I'll take all of them.
> 
> 26 colors + 4 colors= 30 scarfs = $2040 (with discount)



wow!! lol. are there 30 colors total? 

if you order all of the colors on blue heaven, you can use the WTF code AND get free ship!!


----------



## jordanjordan

clearbright said:


> ok here's a pic of my LQ in punch... i wonder if this color is the same as coral sky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a quick photo of my yoga (white) LQ that i took, sorry for bad lighting but i was playing around with how to tie it -- going for the asymmetrical look -- and i kinda like the way it turned out!!




I really like how you tied the white one, is it possible to explain it on here or is it way too complicated?


----------



## clearbright

jordanjordan said:


> I really like how you tied the white one, is it possible to explain it on here or is it way too complicated?



actually i don't think it's that complicated, so i will try! let me know if this makes any sense though. 

so, first, wrap the scarf around your neck and leave the two ends hanging in the front, like this pic:







then, take the left end and tuck it into the part that's wrapped around your neck, on the right side. now take the right end and loosely drape it over the middle part. and that's it!! lol.  

do you have an LQ? try it and see if it works!! hope my instructions made sense... if not i will try to do a step by step tutorial later.


----------



## jennylovexo

tresjoliex said:


> I reallly reallly want Marina!
> 
> I think Wheatgrasss is pretty.
> Heckk, I'll take all of them.
> 
> 26 colors + 4 colors= 30 scarfs = $2040 (with discount)


 
I like the way you think!!  I want them all too.  I don't have any and within 2 days I ordered 3!   I can't wait to get them!!!  

Here's something to add...
26 colors + 4 colors= 30 scarfs = $2040 (with discount), Looking good in your LQ PRICELESS!!


----------



## cherylc

HAHAHA nice one Tokilicious!!!

i actually tried tying it the "clearbright" way today and i loved it! thanks!!!

i currently have beach (i think, bought it from a store and they didn't have the colours listed) and have cocoshell, marina, lotus pink, dove, and haze all coming my way. i'm soooo exicted!!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

He he it reminded me of a mastercard commercial!!

I can't wait for mine so I can try to tie it!!  I wish I could just run up to the store and pick one up!!  

OMG Cheryl you have 5 coming your way?  What is lotus pink I don't remember seeing that color.  Is it bright or pale?


----------



## cherylc

yes i am SOOO excited. i have only the one right now and i love it!!! lotus pink is a very pale pink. i am very pink girl so i had to have it. even if i do have a pashmina the same colour. 

here is is:


----------



## jennylovexo

Ooooh  that is a really really pretty pink.  I am a very pink girl too especially when it comes to scarves and lipgloss!!  You can never have too much pink!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Love that pink!!  I just ordered jeep (far left) & solar (yellow on bottom) from mr. charles and wanna come to the lq party too!!  these will be my first, I'm really excited, theyll be perfect when it gets chilly in the office or whenever -- Hey, I love these scarves but have to ask if anyone knows about lq's & color transfer...you know I'm all concerned b/c I don't want to mess up any of my handbags - just asking - has anyone had theirs for a while? TIA -- Here are the colors I ordered below - it's sooo hard, I had like 3 sites up trying to compare


----------



## clearbright

raffaluv, i have punch (coral color) and it hasn't rubbed off on any of my light colored bags! i don't think you have to worry. 

btw congrats on your LQ purchases!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Thanks clearbright!!!  You were a total "good" influence on me!! Your punch & yoga lq's look so good on you!!!    Thank you for the info on the color transfer, I've heard some horror stories about pashminas so I figured I'd ask  - I also bought peace this afternoon - looks like a grey/beige kind of color - I cannot wait for them to come!!


----------



## takeoutbox

i just recently bought black, seagrass and peace, won't get them for awhile cuz i'm sending it to a friend in the u.s. who will then send it to me, hoepfully i iwll like them.


----------



## clearbright

Raffaluv said:


> Thanks clearbright!!!  You were a total "good" influence on me!! Your punch & yoga lq's look so good on you!!!    Thank you for the info on the color transfer, I've heard some horror stories about pashminas so I figured I'd ask  - I also bought peace this afternoon - looks like a grey/beige kind of color - I cannot wait for them to come!!



yay!!! i love being a "good" influence. :devil:

i've seen peace IRL and it's really pretty! a light beigey grey. i think you'll love all of them!!! please post how you like them when they arrive!!


----------



## elmel

ooh i really want one of these! ladies who have them, are you wearing them currently or waiting until fall? they look like they would be light enough to wear on a coolish day...? how are you guys wearing them?


----------



## cherylc

i wear the one i have almost daily! i am just so used to having it on! but it isn't that warm yet in toronto. i think i will continue wearing it during summer unless its deathly hot. might relegate them for the evening when its a tad cool. will def. rock them in the fall!

i wear it in a couple ways. sometimes just wrapped around the neck once, sometimes how clearbright wore hers. depends, also makes a nice light wrap if you need it!! i just love these scarves. i cannot wait to get my little hands on all the other colours i ordered!!! a lovely friend ordered them in the states for me so i will get them shortly!


----------



## clearbright

takeoutbox said:


> i just recently bought black, seagrass and peace, won't get them for awhile cuz i'm sending it to a friend in the u.s. who
> will then send it to me, hoepfully i iwll like them.




i'm totally confident you will like them!!! they are just so gorgeous and i think they would look good on everyone!!!


----------



## shesnochill

I'm curious.

I see many celebs wear these scarves, of course they are lovely. BUT, are they like super air vented or something because celebs LOVE wearing it with tank tops and skirts.. and things that wouldn't match with summer clothing but looks good. It's just wierd to be how the trend has become wearing "scarves" in the summer. Lol, aren't scarves for the winter to keep yourself WARM. I guess trends are crazy sometimes


----------



## Raffaluv

I love scarves & even in the summer it's great to have one in your bag in chilly over air conditioned places - my office gets chilly all the time so I am planning on keeping one there & wearing oustside anytime it's not really hot


----------



## p3bbz

Raffaluv said:


> Love that pink!! I just ordered jeep (far left) & solar (yellow on bottom) from mr. charles and wanna come to the lq party too!!  these will be my first, I'm really excited, theyll be perfect when it gets chilly in the office or whenever -- Hey, I love these scarves but have to ask if anyone knows about lq's & color transfer...you know I'm all concerned b/c I don't want to mess up any of my handbags - just asking - has anyone had theirs for a while? TIA -- Here are the colors I ordered below - it's sooo hard, I had like 3 sites up trying to compare


 
Such Fabulous colors!! I esp like the jeep! I'm a bit worried.. I ordered "Island" from Blondette - http://www.blondette.com/
 and the color looks a lot darker on the site compared to your photo above.. I hope it's not that light IRL - I have a strange olive-ish-but-not-quite-dark compleexion (if that made sense haha) it's hard for me to pull off certain colors.


----------



## clearbright

p3bbz said:


> Such Fabulous colors!! I esp like the jeep! I'm a bit worried.. I ordered "Island" from Blondette - http://www.blondette.com/
> and the color looks a lot darker on the site compared to your photo above.. I hope it's not that light IRL - I have a strange olive-ish-but-not-quite-dark compleexion (if that made sense haha) it's hard for me to pull off certain colors.



yikes... i don't think blondette got the island color right! they took a stab at guessing the color but they got it wrong!






here's island on tobi.com and shopbop.com









don't worry, it might still look good on you! and if you don't like it, you should definitely ask for a refund or exchange based on misrepresentation on their site.


----------



## jennylovexo

It's so hard to figure out the colors online.  I almost bought Island for my sister because it looked like a darkish blue on one of the sites but then on two sites I saw it looked like a lighter almost aqua blue but I don't know what color it is IRL.  I guess the only way to find out is to order them and return them if you don't like them.   I don't know of any stores that carry them where we could go check out the colors.


----------



## jennylovexo

In the shopbop pictures the scarves are brighter than in the tobi pictures.  it's so frustrating.  I'm still hoping and praying I got the color I want.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> In the shopbop pictures the scarves are brighter than in the tobi pictures.  it's so frustrating.  I'm still hoping and praying I got the color I want.



it's very frustrating! i think i trust the shopbop pictures more though. tobi's pix seem to verge on the too light side! ush:


----------



## jennylovexo

Okay , so ShopBop can be the LQ Bible as far as colors go 

I just tracked my package and it's due to be delivered on 5/20.  I can't waittt to get it!!!


----------



## clearbright

i checked this morning and my orders haven't even been shipped yet!! 

did you order anything else from shopbop, or just the LQ? i also got undies and a mbymj bag...


----------



## jennylovexo

Yeah, that's all I ordered were the LQ's.  

This is a stupid question but what's a mbymj? I've seen it posted before and I'm clueless :shame:


----------



## clearbright

oh mbymj stands for marc by marc jacobs.


----------



## p3bbz

yikes is right! I guess we'll have to see.. boo on me for not researching enough hehe. I'll post pics later when I receive my goodie!


----------



## clearbright

annaversary said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> I see many celebs wear these scarves, of course they are lovely. BUT, are they like super air vented or something because celebs LOVE wearing it with tank tops and skirts.. and things that wouldn't match with summer clothing but looks good. It's just wierd to be how the trend has become wearing "scarves" in the summer. Lol, aren't scarves for the winter to keep yourself WARM. I guess trends are crazy sometimes



hi annaversary! i think because these scarves are really light and airy, you can wear them in warmer weather than you would cashmere or wool. they are made of a linen/viscose blend. they do still keep you warm in cold weather too, but maybe not AS warm as cashmere or wool. i don't think i'd wear one when it's super hot, but it's a cool and breezy but sunny day, i'd throw one on over a T and jeans.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> oh mbymj stands for marc by marc jacobs.


 
Thank You :shame:


----------



## Raffaluv

p3bbz said:


> yikes is right! I guess we'll have to see.. boo on me for not researching enough hehe. I'll post pics later when I receive my goodie!


 
No worries p3bbz, I think it'll look great on you!   I was debating on island too  I think it will look pretty with your complexion, i love olive skin tones, you can totally rock it & post pics if you get a chance.  I think we'll have these colors down in no time with the help of the lq ladies     I checked my email & it says jeep & solar are due to arrrive today - weird b/c I just ordered yesterday but we'll see, that would be amazing!


----------



## jennylovexo

annaversary said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> I see many celebs wear these scarves, of course they are lovely. BUT, are they like super air vented or something because celebs LOVE wearing it with tank tops and skirts.. and things that wouldn't match with summer clothing but looks good. It's just wierd to be how the trend has become wearing "scarves" in the summer. Lol, aren't scarves for the winter to keep yourself WARM. I guess trends are crazy sometimes


 
I think it's kind of the same thing as wearing flip flops in the winter.  Which I have to admit I do it all the time!!  It's like when it's nice out but not super hot you can wear your scarf to keep you warm in the air conditioning.  It's great to have and just throw in your purse in case you need it!


----------



## p3bbz

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I think it's kind of the same thing as wearing flip flops in the winter.  Which I have to admit I do it all the time!! It's like when it's nice out but not super hot you can wear your scarf to keep you warm in the air conditioning. It's great to have and just throw in your purse in case you need it!


 
LOL I'm one of those who wear flip flops in the winter too! I loathe wearing socks even though I get cold easily!

Great advice all around.. my office is an ice box in the summertime and I wear most of my cardigans in the summer! If you're like me and get cold very easily with the slightest wind or temperature drop then this is a great piece to have!


----------



## p3bbz

Raffaluv said:


> No worries p3bbz, I think it'll look great on you! I was debating on island too  I think it will look pretty with your complexion, i love olive skin tones, you can totally rock it & post pics if you get a chance. I think we'll have these colors down in no time with the help of the lq ladies  I checked my email & it says jeep & solar are due to arrrive today - weird b/c I just ordered yesterday but we'll see, that would be amazing!


 
Thanks, Raffaluv! Please do post pics of the Jeep and Solar if you can .. how exciting! Hopefully they will arrive just in time for the weekend.


----------



## Raffaluv

OK, I went on shopbop and I know which one I want next...lagoon!  Soo pretty - I think I've got a new addiction


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> LOL I'm one of those who wear flip flops in the winter too! I loathe wearing socks even though I get cold easily!


 
OMGGG, Me toooo!!  I cannot stand socks!!  They're the worst but my feet are usually numb!!  

Raffaluv - Lagoon is pretty!! Perfect for the summer!!!  I'm with you, I'm totally addicted to the LQ.  I've always been addicted to scarves, wearing them all the time.  LQ has pushed my obession over the edge!   

 Let's all post real pics when we get our LQ's so we can see what the true colors are.


----------



## p3bbz

^^ I agree .. I can't wait to see the real life photos! 

Raffaluv, the lagoon is gorgeous! It's such a a dreamy, wispy color if that made sense! lol


----------



## jennylovexo

I'm so impatient.  I wish I could just run up to the store and see all the colors in person.  I think it will be awesome if we can all post pics of our colors so we know which ones we want next.


----------



## tresjoliex

People think I'm crazy for wearing flip flops in the winter!

And that laggoon is prettty!

I want:
lagoon
marina
wheatgrass
jeeeep


----------



## shesnochill

Hehe. Thank you gals for answering my question and replying to my post. I wasn't trying to offend anyone who did wear scarves in the summer or in the warm weather or anything I just wanted to know if LOVE QUOTE scarves are really thin and not TOO warm and I got my questions answered so thank you.

SCARVES are sometimes better than wearing a necklace. I  scarves so much  And I must admit, I always carry one in my bag IN CASE it gets chilly at night or indoors with an a/c. And MANY people wear flip flops in the winter *p3bbz*


----------



## Raffaluv

tresjoliex said:


> People think I'm crazy for wearing flip flops in the winter!
> 
> And that laggoon is prettty!
> 
> I want:
> lagoon
> marina
> wheatgrass
> jeeeep


 

OK, I know it was total wishful thinking thinking my lqs would come yesterday but I've got my fingers crossed for today!  tresjoliex I'll post pics of the jeep as soon as it comes.  It looks like such a great neautral color   Isnt laggoon pretty?!?  Youve chosen some great ones, i love wheatgrass too!! 

Oooh and not sure if I mentioned b4 but I hate socks too & pantyhose even more!


----------



## Raffaluv

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'm so impatient. I wish I could just run up to the store and see all the colors in person. I think it will be awesome if we can all post pics of our colors so we know which ones we want next.


 
ME TOO!!!

I feel like I've been waiting forever & it's been like a day!  I was even calling around to see if anyone carried them!  When I called Lisa Kline to ask about colors she mentioned that they grabbed a shipment meant for Bloomies?!?  Ofcourse I called a couple & they had no idea what I was talking about so maybe they are trying to get them?!?  

*p3bbz* laggoon IS a whispy color - perfect description!...it's a "relaxing" color right?!? I can't wait to post pics!!


----------



## tresjoliex

The colors I pickedd go good because I have dark brown hair! I'm not too much of a fan of the lighter ones.


----------



## p3bbz

I got my shipping confirmation for my LQ in island - it is scheduled to be delivered on the 22nd .. OH, the anxiety!!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

tresjoliex said:


> People think I'm crazy for wearing flip flops in the winter!


 
Same here!!  It's all my co-workers liked to talk about   I want a scarf in every color and I'm not even kidding!!  ahhahaha!!! 

*Annaversary *- You didn't offend us.  I was just making an analogy with the scarves in the summer trend.   Scarves are like my security blanket.  I always feel more comfortable with one on.  

*Raffaluv* - I wonder if you're right and Bloomies is trying to carry them  Maybe only select Bloomies has them.  I'd do anything to go somewhere that has all the colors just to see them because I know some of the colors I like online I probably wouldn't like IRL.  

*p3bbz* - I'm right here with you waiting for mine to be delivered.  Mine are coming on the 20th though so I don't have as long of a wait as you do.  

Argh, I'm so obsessed with these scarves right now.  I can't wait to see pics of everyones!!


----------



## p3bbz

Yes the wait is going to drive me nuts!
Aw shucks, I was right by Bloomies last night with mommy dearest and should've checked!! The funny thing was I purposely said to her "we are not going in there" since I just purchased 2 bags and an LQ this week.


----------



## jennylovexo

Well if you ever do see them at Bloomies, you've gotta let me know so I can go and check out all the colors!!   The only good thing I can see about waiting for a purchase is I try not to buy anything else until I get my stuff so it kinda keeps me from spending any money for about a week!


----------



## clearbright

i have some IRL pics of other colors that i had previously CP'd for a friend... maybe it would be helpful to post them here? if there is interest i will post pics after lunch! 

colors: haze, capri, melon ice, coco shell, punch, peace, marina


----------



## p3bbz

clearbright said:


> i have some IRL pics of other colors that i had previously CP'd for a friend... maybe it would be helpful to post them here? if there is interest i will post pics after lunch!
> 
> colors: haze, capri, melon ice, coco shell, punch, peace, marina


 
Oh those sound yummy.. err pretty! I think those IRL photos would be helpful to many girls. Would you mind posting if you have the time. You might incline a few of us to buy some more *eek*

TokiliciousJenY, if I visit my mom early next week I'll sneak into Bloomies.. hehe!


----------



## Raffaluv

I'd love to see the pics too clearbright!  Ya know when she mentioned that (bloomies) I almost felt like calling her back and asking "now what bloomies was that order meant for?!?" but she sounded so sheapish about admitting it in the 1st place so I hesitated.  Maybe once the lq .com site comes up we'll have more access too


----------



## clearbright

ok here's a quick pic. i have another pic with peace and marina, but don't have time to post that one because i'm running out the door. 

colors from L to R:
coco shell, punch, melon ice, capri, haze









i'll try to post more later!!


----------



## p3bbz

Thank you so much. clearbright. Great photos .. now I see myself wanting cocoshell, punch and haze!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

omgggggg clearbright ty for the pic!!!!  I  all of themmm!!!!   

p3bbz - Thanx!!!  I hope you find them there!!  

I went to scoopnyc today and I thought I found lq heaven BUT it turned out to be their own lq imitations and they were selling them for $98 each!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Ahhh you are all making me want another scarf!! I really want a pink/orange/red colour.


----------



## jennylovexo

You should get one!!    We have to find a good code first though!!


----------



## chiapet

Ohhh the deals and steals forum just turned me onto these scarves! I REALLY want the Marina one now.

I can't believe i just missed the shopbop code =[ urgh!


----------



## jennylovexo

Aww,that stinks that you missed the shopbop code.  I'm sure if you wait you can get a good deal again though.  I know that tobi has them and lisakline too.  Lisakline has 25% off right now but I think she's pretty much out of all the colors.  I wonder if you could call and place a preorder w/the coupon code for when they come in


----------



## chiapet

ohh! thanks for the tip! I am looking at the lisa kline site now.

do you think marina is a good color for someone with dark hair? I keep looking at pics of lauren conrad in marina and thinking it might be best for blondes....

I am so drawn to the hot pink-ish colors too, or cobalt / bali, but marina seems more versatile....


----------



## CSTAR

LisaKline will take pre -orders at the end of May and says they will still honor the coupon code then.


----------



## AgelessHarmony

This is what I get for snooping around in Deals And Steals all the time. Now, I want several and I hardly ever wear scarves. These colors are too scrumptious. I think I am soon to become a frequent scarf wearer.


----------



## jennylovexo

chiapet said:


> ohh! thanks for the tip! I am looking at the lisa kline site now.
> 
> do you think marina is a good color for someone with dark hair? I keep looking at pics of lauren conrad in marina and thinking it might be best for blondes....
> 
> I am so drawn to the hot pink-ish colors too, or cobalt / bali, but marina seems more versatile....


 
I couldn't decide on a blue color myself.  I want one for my sister and I just couldn't choose so I held off.  I think I like the cobalt/bali better than marina but I can't be sure unless I see them both together IRl   I think that marina is good for someone with dark hair though   The hot pinkish are my fave!!  I just want them all. :shame:


----------



## paintednightsky

I wonder if they pile.  All linen scarfs, although beautiful for awhile, they ALWAYS have piled on me!  I like Pashmina scarves from pashmina international though.  Good quality and fairly cheap, but I'd like a good quality linen scarf for summer that doesn't pile.


----------



## sheanabelle

i really want one!


----------



## jennylovexo

paintednightsky said:


> I wonder if they pile. All linen scarfs, although beautiful for awhile, they ALWAYS have piled on me! I like Pashmina scarves from pashmina international though. Good quality and fairly cheap, but I'd like a good quality linen scarf for summer that doesn't pile.


 
Oh no, I hope they don't.


----------



## cfred

I have one which I adore!  It is so comfortable and soft...
I think I have the marina color--it's one of the blues and sometimes they look different on each website.  Love, love, love them.


----------



## sds661

mewlicious said:


> I love these! I've been wearing only skinny scarves lately so I'd love a thick one. Any good codes at the stores they are sold at, especially Pink Mascara?
> 
> edit: Urgh since the quotes aren't on the scarves I suggest some cheaper alternatives in Linen such as http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ies=&navCount=49&navAction=poppushpush&color=
> 
> anyone have other cheap suggestions? I'd love to hear some wide scarf suggestions! Especially in *blue*


 
I have several from Forever 21 there are lots of different kinds and tons of colors and I love all of them  and the best part is they are all less then $10!!
http://www.forever21.com/category.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=accessories&Page=1


----------



## jennylovexo

I just got my first lq scarf in meditation (black) from lisakline and although I love it, it's an awesome size and it's super soft, it's made in TURKEY  I thought the lq scarves were made in the USA


----------



## cherylc

sds661 said:


> I have several from Forever 21 there are lots of different kinds and tons of colors and I love all of them and the best part is they are all less then $10!!
> http://www.forever21.com/category.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=accessories&Page=1


 
the problem i have with the F21 scarves is that they are literally half the size of the LQ's so you can't wrap it in the same way. but its still a great deal obviously!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I just got my first lq scarf in meditation (black) from lisakline and although I love it, it's an awesome size and it's super soft, it's made in TURKEY  I thought the lq scarves were made in the USA



yay that you got your first LQ!!!  have you been playing around with different ways of tying it? 

btw about the turkey thing, i checked both of mine and they also say turkey. were they supposed to be made in the USA?


----------



## jennylovexo

To be honest I haven't messed with it yet.  I put it on once and I  the way it looks.   I guess I made that part up about being made in the USA  I was under the impression they were made here but I just went back to shopbop and it says Imported. ush:


----------



## jennylovexo

cherylc said:


> the problem i have with the F21 scarves is that they are literally half the size of the LQ's so you can't wrap it in the same way. but its still a great deal obviously!


 
I have one F21 scarf that I bought on vaca in a pinch and I was so glad to be able to grab that for about $8 but it is much much smaller than the lq and not as soft either.   It all depends on what you like!


----------



## smallpaperbird

Does this look authentic?  The fringe on the edges seems different from pic to pic.  And on shopbop, the space between fringe is wider.  Are they faking these already??

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVE-QUOTES-SCA...oryZ3007QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cherylc

smallpaperbird said:


> Does this look authentic? The fringe on the edges seems different from pic to pic. And on shopbop, the space between fringe is wider. Are they faking these already??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVE-QUOTES-SCA...oryZ3007QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
that def. looks off when i looked at it so i went to look at my own LQ and that one is def. fake. first of all it looks more like a pashmina and secondly the fringe is completely different. LQ's are not twisted like that. they are knotted once near the scarf and the fringe is just loose, not twisted. wow fakes so soon.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> To be honest I haven't messed with it yet.  I put it on once and I  the way it looks.   I guess I made that part up about being made in the USA  I was under the impression they were made here but I just went back to shopbop and it says Imported. ush:



hehe let me know what you think after you try different ways of tying!! 

do you try to only buy items made in the USA?


----------



## clearbright

cherylc said:


> that def. looks off when i looked at it so i went to look at my own LQ and that one is def. fake. first of all it looks more like a pashmina and secondly the fringe is completely different. LQ's are not twisted like that. they are knotted once near the scarf and the fringe is just loose, not twisted. wow fakes so soon.



it does look like a pashmina!! omg fakes already??? :censor:


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> hehe let me know what you think after you try different ways of tying!!
> 
> do you try to only buy items made in the USA?


 
I will definitely let you know!!  I haven't really had time to mess with it yet but once I do I'll share how I feel about it!!  

I know it's not a huge deal that it's not made in the USA but I don't mind spending extra money on something when it's made in the USA because I feel like it's worth the extra money.  If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## jennylovexo

smallpaperbird said:


> Does this look authentic? The fringe on the edges seems different from pic to pic. And on shopbop, the space between fringe is wider. Are they faking these already??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVE-QUOTES-SCA...oryZ3007QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I can't believe it!!  My vote is that it's fake as well.  She has a ton of good feedback too!


----------



## pink1

I just ordered my first one.  I am sooo excited!  It got glow (orange).  I have to wait until June 30th for it!  It is on backorder (or was it preorder).


----------



## jennylovexo

pink1 said:


> I just ordered my first one. I am sooo excited! It got glow (orange). I have to wait until June 30th for it! It is on backorder (or was it preorder).


 
Congrats on your purchase!!  Where did you buy it from??


----------



## jennylovexo

If anyone has a few different blues can you post a pic of them together?  I'm trying to buy one for a gift and I can't choose a hue.  Thanks.


----------



## Geminiz06

love their colors


----------



## lanasyogamama

I bought a cobalt from Tobi with a 10% coupon from the Deals and Steals forum.  It's backordered, I hope it doesn't take too long!  

I hope the color suits me, I have blond hair, but I almost always wear neutrals, so I thought it would be a fun pop of color!


----------



## smallpaperbird

cherylc said:


> that def. looks off when i looked at it so i went to look at my own LQ and that one is def. fake. first of all it looks more like a pashmina and secondly the fringe is completely different. LQ's are not twisted like that. they are knotted once near the scarf and the fringe is just loose, not twisted. wow fakes so soon.


 
thought so.  didn't take em long at all.


----------



## p3bbz

I should be receiving my 'Island' in T-minus 2 days... ugh! It's been so cold here in NY, it would be nice to have my scarf NOW!


----------



## clearbright

here's a pic of peace (on the left) with haze (on the right). marina is at the top and you can see a sliver of yoga (white) too!


----------



## snowtire

clearbright said:


> here's a pic of peace (on the left) with haze (on the right). marina is at the top and you can see a sliver of yoga (white) too!



I LOVE YOUR COLOR CHOICES!!

there are too many colors that i don't know how to choose from, i like peace, haze, dune, wheatgrass, cocoshell, and fog!! (lol i just want them all)


----------



## p3bbz

clearbright said:


> here's a pic of peace (on the left) with haze (on the right). marina is at the top and you can see a sliver of yoga (white) too!


 
OH MY! You're the best and ITA ^^ what great choices .. ahhh you're going to continue to feed our obsession with these scarves!!! lol


----------



## clearbright

snowtire said:


> I LOVE YOUR COLOR CHOICES!!
> 
> there are too many colors that i don't know how to choose from, i like peace, haze, dune, wheatgrass, cocoshell, and fog!! (lol i just want them all)



ooh i like all your color choices too! i kinda wonder how fog compares to the other greys lol. i liked dune but have a pashmina that's the same color, and same with cocoshell. i kinda wish i could get rid of all my pashminas and replace them with LQ though.


----------



## clearbright

p3bbz said:


> OH MY! You're the best and ITA ^^ what great choices .. ahhh you're going to continue to feed our obsession with these scarves!!! lol



i have to admit they're not all for me! i ordered a few for my friend and got her permission to photograph them before i send them onto her.


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> I should be receiving my 'Island' in T-minus 2 days... ugh! It's been so cold here in NY, it would be nice to have my scarf NOW!


 
My raspberry punch and cosmo should be here today!  It's been so hot here in CA though I've had to crank the AC in the house so I can wear my scarf around here!  

Clearbright - Thanks sooooooo much for the pics!!  Would it be possible for you to show us a pic of the marina?  Is that the only blue you have in your possession?  You are the lq


----------



## clearbright

tokilicious - my raspberry should be here today too!! here is another pic i have of the marina but it's partially covered by peace; i can take another pic of it alone later if you want!  as for blues, i had capri too but returned it because i wasn't loving it.  but i did post a pic of it earlier in this thread. which blues are you considering?


----------



## clearbright

paintednightsky said:


> I wonder if they pile.  All linen scarfs, although beautiful for awhile, they ALWAYS have piled on me!  I like Pashmina scarves from pashmina international though.  Good quality and fairly cheap, but I'd like a good quality linen scarf for summer that doesn't pile.



they haven't pilled on me yet! they're a linen viscose blend so maybe the viscose will help prevent pilling?


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> tokilicious - my raspberry should be here today too!! here is another pic i have of the marina but it's partially covered by peace; i can take another pic of it alone later if you want!  as for blues, i had capri too but returned it because i wasn't loving it.  but i did post a pic of it earlier in this thread. which blues are you considering?


 
I can't wait until we get our packages today!!  This pic is perfect for me. I don't need another, thanks so much. I just went back in the thread and I saw the capri. I was considering Island but decided against it because I'm going to give it as a Christmas gift and I think it's to springy/summery to give for Christmas. I want a darker blue but not as dark as marina.  I think I want to get deft blue which is this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




or maybe cobalt 





Or Lagoon 





as you can tell I'm confused!  Which color do you like best of these three and have you seen any of them IRL? Thanks!!


----------



## jennylovexo

My package is here!!!   OMG I  them both!!!  I will take a pic and post it tonight so everyone can see the difference between cosmo & rasp. mousse!!   I'm soooooooooo happy!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> as you can tell I'm confused!  Which color do you like best of these three and have you seen any of them IRL? Thanks!!



hmmmmmm i feel like these 3 are all variations of the same blue, just in light, medium, and dark!!  of the 3, i prefer lagoon because it seems to go well with the texture of the scarf (light and airy), but the other two are nice too!! and maybe lagoon is too summery if you're going to be giving it as a xmas gift (wow planning ahead! ). think about which would complement your friend's style/existing wardrobe more. i think all 3 are pretty though!! i know, i'm not much help. 

OOH i can't wait for you to post pics of your two pinks!!! which one do you like better? were the shopbop pics fairly accurate???


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> hmmmmmm i feel like these 3 are all variations of the same blue, just in light, medium, and dark!!  of the 3, i prefer lagoon because it seems to go well with the texture of the scarf (light and airy), but the other two are nice too!! and maybe lagoon is too summery if you're going to be giving it as a xmas gift (wow planning ahead! ). think about which would complement your friend's style/existing wardrobe more. i think all 3 are pretty though!! i know, i'm not much help.
> 
> OOH i can't wait for you to post pics of your two pinks!!! which one do you like better? were the shopbop pics fairly accurate???


 
I'm crazy about Christmas and I really enjoy shopping early because I can take care of one person at a time and then when Christmas gets here I can just enjoy the season and wrap all my gifts!!  I'm a total geek about it! :shame:  

I think lagoon & deft blue are definitely my 2 fave of those 3 so you helped me narrow it down a bit!  Thanks!!

I'm not too sure if the shopbop pics are totally accurate because remember the confusion I had about which scarf Lindsey was wearing and on shopbop's site it totally looked like raspberry mousse but it turns out raspberry mousse is more of a reddish pink.   I actually prefer the cosmopolitan I  it!!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'm crazy about Christmas and I really enjoy shopping early because I can take care of one person at a time and then when Christmas gets here I can just enjoy the season and wrap all my gifts!!  I'm a total geek about it! :shame:
> 
> I think lagoon & deft blue are definitely my 2 fave of those 3 so you helped me narrow it down a bit!  Thanks!!
> 
> I'm not too sure if the shopbop pics are totally accurate because remember the confusion I had about which scarf Lindsey was wearing and on shopbop's site it totally looked like raspberry mousse but it turns out raspberry mousse is more of a reddish pink.   I actually prefer the cosmopolitan I  it!!



i like to plan ahead for christmas too but it doesn't always happen lol. 

ooh hmm i wonder how i'll like raspberry mousse... i was hopipng for something like lindsay's too! do you think the cosmo is closer to lindsay's scarf, or is it different but you still  it?


----------



## jennylovexo

Cosmo is definitely lindsey's scarf in the previous pics I posted  

This picture is an accturate pic of the Raspberry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still  the raspberry too but I love the cosmo just a little bit more.  They're really too close in color for me to keep both so I have to decide if I want to give the raspberry to my sister or return it.  I wonder if I can exchange it for a different color or if I have to pay the difference in price now that the code has expired.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Cosmo is definitely lindsey's scarf in the previous pics I posted
> 
> This picture is an accturate pic of the Raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still  the raspberry too but I love the cosmo just a little bit more.  They're really too close in color for me to keep both so I have to decide if I want to give the raspberry to my sister or return it.  I wonder if I can exchange it for a different color or if I have to pay the difference in price now that the code has expired.



oh so lindsay probably has both raspberry and cosmo?  i actually really like the way her scarf looks in the pic you posted and that's what i was hoping for! 

they may let you exchange for a diff color without having to pay more! it's worth asking. they have pretty good customer service.


----------



## jennylovexo

I think Lindsey has every single color of the LQ scarves!!  You will be thrilled with raspberry if you were hoping for something like the pic I just posted.     I think the raspberry is an amazing color too I just prefer the cosmo over the raspberry.  I keep thinking about what I should do because I'm not sure if the raspberry is a good color for my sister and I think they're too similar to keep both for myself   Maybe I'll call them tomorrow and see if I can exchange it for a different color   that way I'd have more options!   I'm glad to hear their CS is good!  

Did you get your package yet???  I'm dying to hear what you think of it!  I know you're going to love it!!  

I took the pics I just need to upload them but I'm finishing up a project I need to get turned in for work so just as soon as I'm done I'll upload!!


----------



## cherylc

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I think Lindsey has every single color of the LQ scarves!!


 

she might but have you seen jessica alba's scarf collection? she's got LQ's, tolanis, every single scarf known to man i swear!!! check her collection on blueheavenboutique. lol!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

cherylc said:


> she might but have you seen jessica alba's scarf collection? she's got LQ's, tolanis, every single scarf known to man i swear!!! check her collection on blueheavenboutique. lol!!!


 
OMG, really?  I haven't seen her collection.  To be honest I'm not a huge fan of Jessica's.  I really like the way Lindsey wears the scarves, the pics I've seen of the scarves on linds, I feel that they just look better on her.  Of course that's just IMO but I'm afraid to check out Jess's collection because I know I'll want more more more


----------



## p3bbz

LQ scarves as Christmas gifts! I love the idea.. it just encourages me to order a whole bunch to see which colors to keep for myself and then the rest as Christmas/birthday gifts. 

Can't wait to see your pics, TokiliciousJenY. I have a little less than a day! .. If I'm not satisfied with the Island I may have to force myself to head to Bloomingdales Friday..


----------



## jennylovexo

Here you go!!  






Let me know which you prefer.  Cosmopolitan is on the left and Raspberry Mousse is on the right!!


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> LQ scarves as Christmas gifts! I love the idea.. it just encourages me to order a whole bunch to see which colors to keep for myself and then the rest as Christmas/birthday gifts.


 
 This is EXACTLY what I'm doing.  Buying all the colors I think I like and then giving the leftovers as gifts!!   Wait so does Bloomies officially have the LQ's?


----------



## clearbright

ooh toki you posted your pics!!! and YES i got my raspberry mousse today too!!! 

so i was confused because i went and dug up the other pic you initially posted (1st pic below) that you said is cosmo, and that's what my raspberry mousse looks like to me! and it looks like the shopbop pic of raspberry mousse too 2nd pic). and then the one you posted earlier today that you said is an accurate pic of raspberry (3rd pic), to me that looks pinker or more purpley/magenta and not as reddish, and quite different from both my raspberry mousse and the first two pics below BUT i see how similar it looks to your pic of raspberry mousse!!! so i wonder if both are raspberry but just different lighting and one's without flash etc? not that it REALLY matters b/c you're happy with cosmo and i'm happy with raspberry but it's funny how it's sometimes hard to figure out which color is which because they look diff from pic to pic and site to site!! 

(i hope this isn't completely confusing to read, sorry if it is!! lol)


----------



## jennylovexo

Clearbright, your post makes absolute sense and I'd love to see a pic of your raspberry mousse   I wonder if different batches are different colors.  Do you think that could be?  The pic I posted of my scarves is a pic with no flash but the pic you dug up from shopbop of raspberry mousse & the pic of lindsey of what I wanted don't look at all like either of the ones I got!    So now I'm  and wondering if those are both pics of a different color.   Maybe I need to order a different color.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Clearbright, your post makes absolute sense and I'd love to see a pic of your raspberry mousse   I wonder if different batches are different colors.  Do you think that could be?  The pic I posted of my scarves is a pic with no flash but the pic you dug up from shopbop of raspberry mousse & the pic of lindsey of what I wanted don't look at all like either of the ones I got!    So now I'm  and wondering if those are both pics of a different color.   Maybe I need to order a different color.



i wonder if we have different batches too! but we ordered at the same time so i feel like chances are high they are the same batch! i will try taking a pic of my scarf tomorrow in daylight and also another one with flash and then we can compare. or maybe you can take a pic of yours with flash and see if it looks different than your pic with no flash and more like the first two pics?  

so to clarify, do you want the color in the first lindsay pic? i think it is possible that both are the same color but photographed differently due to lighting conditions!! don't worry, we will get to the bottom of this LQ mystery!!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

OMG, these scarves are making me even crazier than I already am!   I just now looked over at mine sitting across the room on a chair and they look totally different than they did this afternoon!  So I think you're absolutely right about the lighting.  That was a good call.  I just took a pic w/the flash so I'm going to upload them and post them now.  I think they look different AND these two colors are so simliar when you don't see them together that I think if I bought one or the other I'd be happy.  It's when they're both together that it's super confusing!


----------



## clearbright

you know, when i first opened my package, my impression of the scarf's color seemed to be pinker than when i looked at it after it got dark in artificial lighting! when i looked at it again i was like hmm is it possible that the color is different than what i remembered??  somehow it looks more red now too, so maybe in daylight it's more cool-toned/purple and in artificial light/flash situations, it's redder? 

yeah either way i think the important thing is that we're happy with the color!! but still that doesn't keep me from wanting to get to the bottom of the raspberry mousse mystery!


----------



## jennylovexo

Clearbright - yes, I want the one that Linsdey has in the first pic!!!  Here's a pic I just took of the both of them with the flash!


----------



## clearbright

ooh! so raspberry mousse looks redder in the flash pic!! and more like lindsay's first pic, don't you think?  cosmo looks really pretty in the flash pic too!!


----------



## jennylovexo

Well it's all suddenly clear to me.  I took individual pics of each of the scarves and check this out...  











If I didn't know any better I'd have thought I took a pic of the same one twice but if you look close you can see each one has the color written on it.   So now I totally understand why we couldn't figure out which one it was.  It totally depends on the lighting!  You're a genius clearbright!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> yeah either way i think the important thing is that we're happy with the color!! but still that doesn't keep me from wanting to get to the bottom of the raspberry mousse mystery!


 
 @ the raspberry mousse mystery!  I think you're absolutely right and we just have to be happy w/the color!!  I think my hardest decision is ahead of me in choosing which one to keep!!


----------



## clearbright

omg that is sooo weird!!! they look EXACTLY the same!!  

and no i'd have to say you're the genius, tokilicious!!   you're the one who provided the evidence for my hunch!

so have we figured out which color is on lindsay in the first pic? i guess knowing what we do now, it could be either one!  hmmm now i wish i could compare all the other dark/bright pinks/reds that LQ makes!


----------



## jennylovexo

Isn't that totally insane that they look like the exact same color in these pics ? 

We are a good investigative team!!    I think you're right, knowing what we know now it could be either one that LiLo is wearing in the pic depending on the lighting conditions and the camera settings used!!!!   Do you think any of the other colors are as close as these 2 pinks are? 

At least now I don't feel as crazy as I originally did about the fact that I couldn't choose a color.    Thanks so much for all of your help clearbright!  Whenever you get a chance, I'd still love to see a pic of yours esp. if you're taking it out of the plastic!!


----------



## clearbright

btw are you going to see if they have LQ at bloomies? that'd be so awesome if we could compare colors without having to buy them!! hey i noticed you're in the bay area too, maybe when cherylc is in the bay area in a few weeks, we can have a meetup and bring all our LQs!!  just a thought!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Do you think any of the other colors are as close as these 2 pinks are?



hmm i was thinking maybe love which looks more reddish could be the one lilo is wearing in that first pic. or maybe cherry pie? see pic below from tobi.






cherry pie:








i wonder is love and cherry pie are the same color? the new color names can get confusing too! 

oh wow it looks like shopbop is sold out of cosmo and raspberry mousse and love! 

oh and i will still post my pics! and then we can compare how the colors turn out on diff cameras!


----------



## hellosunshine

these are really cute and i would've been more inclined to purchase several if the quotes were actually on the scarf..what's the point of calling a scarf..love quotes when you place the quotes on the part of the scarf that you can just clip off?!?

i love the colors though...ice lime color has my name all over it!


----------



## snowtire

clearbright said:


> i wonder if we have different batches too! but we ordered at the same time so i feel like chances are high they are the same batch! i will try taking a pic of my scarf tomorrow in daylight and also another one with flash and then we can compare. or maybe you can take a pic of yours with flash and see if it looks different than your pic with no flash and more like the first two pics?
> 
> so to clarify, do you want the color in the first lindsay pic? i think it is possible that both are the same color but photographed differently due to lighting conditions!! don't worry, we will get to the bottom of this LQ mystery!!!!



clearbright - how would you describe peace/dove? is it like a very very light grey? and haze would be a light blue grey?

between fog and marina, which would you prefer and why?

i'm thinking to get either peace/dove or haze, and marina or fog.


----------



## p3bbz

Gorgeous pinks! Wow in those photos they look utterly close. I love both! 

No, Bloomies is not confirmed, but I may have to force myself to go and see for myself on Friday (half day at work - woot!). I don't know of any B&M stores in NYC that would carry them. I'm sure there are MANY but I'm just not cool enough to know haha! Let me do some research. Perhaps if I can find a store near my office I can steal the office camera to take pics.. stay tuned!!


----------



## tresjoliex

clearbright said:


> tokilicious - my raspberry should be here today too!! here is another pic i have of the marina but it's partially covered by peace; i can take another pic of it alone later if you want!  as for blues, i had capri too but returned it because i wasn't loving it.  but i did post a pic of it earlier in this thread. which blues are you considering?


 
Marina is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowtire

ok i've decided to get peace and marina!! thanks clearbright for the pics to help me make my final decision.


----------



## tresjoliex

I'm about to order a scarf.

What are the current codes and websites?

Anything for singer22?
How about mrcharles and lisakline?

A LQ scarf website is coming??!!


----------



## tresjoliex

I think marina looks especially good on people with dark hair. And if you have a tan, I think it looks great.

I dunno though. Anyone can show pics modeling?


----------



## jennylovexo

LisaKline has 25% off with the code LUCKY!  What color do you want *tresjoliex*? 

*clearbright* - I looked into ordering Love before I actually ordered cosmo & raspberry and it's more of a reddish orange.  I def. don't think it's the one lilo is wearing.   I can't wait to see how your raspberry mousse photographs.  Are you keeping that color for yourself?   I'd love to take both of mine out of the plastic but I'm not 100% sure which one I'm keeping yet.  ush:


----------



## tresjoliex

I think I want Marina! But omg, the peace is so pretty. And so are some of the greens. And I like the raspberry mousse a lot.


----------



## clearbright

snowtire said:


> clearbright - how would you describe peace/dove? is it like a very very light grey? and haze would be a light blue grey?
> 
> between fog and marina, which would you prefer and why?
> 
> i'm thinking to get either peace/dove or haze, and marina or fog.



hi snowtire! peace is a really light grey that is on the warm side, so it almost has beigey undertones. haze is cooler toned and darker than peace, and it has a bit of a lavender undertone in some lights. i think i prefer peace over haze because i like true greys as opposed to ones with blue or lavender undertones.

i haven't seen fog! but i ended up getting marina so i guess i prefer marina over fog?  i think marina would go better with my skintone and also i don't already have similar colors so it would be more unique.

good luck in your decision!!


----------



## clearbright

snowtire said:


> ok i've decided to get peace and marina!! thanks clearbright for the pics to help me make my final decision.



oh i didn't see this before i replied, but it looks like you ended up going with what i recommended anyway! yay!! congrats on making the decision!! please post after you get them and let us know what you think!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> LisaKline has 25% off with the code LUCKY!  What color do you want *tresjoliex*?
> 
> *clearbright* - I looked into ordering Love before I actually ordered cosmo & raspberry and it's more of a reddish orange.  I def. don't think it's the one lilo is wearing.   I can't wait to see how your raspberry mousse photographs.  Are you keeping that color for yourself?   I'd love to take both of mine out of the plastic but I'm not 100% sure which one I'm keeping yet.  ush:



hi toki!! i put on the raspberry mousse this morning to take a quick pic for you guys, and then i didn't want to take it off so now i'm wearing it at work! 

i will upload photos in a bit. i really do think it looks more cool toned in daylight and reddish in artificial night! it's like a chameleon! 

and yes i am keeping this one for myself. i love it!  are you thinking of returning one to shopbop, or are you definitely keeping both and giving one as a gift? if the latter, i think you can take both out of the plastic since if you give it as a gift, you wouldn't give it in the plastic, would you?


----------



## tresjoliex

Yay, pics!


----------



## indi3r4

i've been quietly stalking this thread..  now i'm ready to take the plunge and get one/two with all these crazy memorial day sales.. do you ladies know which store has the best deal?


----------



## tresjoliex

LisaKline has 25% off with the code LUCKY

But, everything is sold out!

USWEEKLY works at singer22.com


----------



## jennylovexo

These colors are driving me !!  Okay so lets compare

LOVE




Cherry Pie







I'm going to say yes, they're the same and they're more orangy/coral IMO. 

OMG, I just noticed this on the site where I pulled the LOVE from ... read on.. It calls it LOVE and then goes on to say CHERRY PIE!!  So they are the same, YOu were right Clearbright!!  Love Quotes Scarf in Love
Believe in love with this chic Love Quotes Scarf in Cherry Pie. Bright pink Italian linen-blend scarf


----------



## p3bbz

Yay more pics from clearbright! I can't wait!


----------



## clearbright

ok gals, ready for more pics? 

first off, here's raspberry mousse in daylight with no flash:





still daylight, but with flash:






here's a pic of it on me, taken using my mac photobooth (webcam so not the best quality):






and bonus pic... here it is peeking out of my new miu miu bag


----------



## p3bbz

WOW that color is gorgeous!! THANKS AGAIN!@ I just got my best friend into these Love Scarves this morning and now she wants to buy two of them. She's debating on the Rasberry and these photos are perfect.

The color looks great on you and great on your bag too.


----------



## jennylovexo

soooooooooooooooooooooo much for all the pics!!  You are the best!!  It's so strange how different it looks in different light and with or without the flash!  I can't believe it!  In the daylight mine looks exactly like your first picture with no flash.   And the pics of yours w/the flash and all the other pics it looks exactly like my cosmo scarf!!!! 

Your Miu Miu is TDF!   Congrats on that bag!!!


----------



## clearbright

p3bbz said:


> WOW that color is gorgeous!! THANKS AGAIN!@ I just got my best friend into these Love Scarves this morning and now she wants to buy two of them. She's debating on the Rasberry and these photos are perfect.
> 
> The color looks great on you and great on your bag too.



you're welcome!! which other color is your friend debating on?  

i also have a couple of new pics of marina that i will be posting shortly.


----------



## clearbright

toki, i saw your other post on love vs. cherry pie! good job on the investigative work!!  so i'm thinking love must be the new name for cherry pie? the color does look more of a warm red but i wonder if it photographs differently with flash too! 

anyway now i really want to see cosmo in person! maybe one day i will. 

and thanks re: my new miu miu! i  her!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> are you thinking of returning one to shopbop, or are you definitely keeping both and giving one as a gift? if the latter, i think you can take both out of the plastic since if you give it as a gift, you wouldn't give it in the plastic, would you?


 
That is a good point!!  If I give it as a gift I'd def. take it out of the plastic.  I'm just not certain yet if I'm keeping it or exchanging it!!  Decisons, decisions!  I  the way yours looks in all the pics though  I think that cosmo & rasp. are too close in color in order to keep both esp. since there are so many awesome colors to choose from.  I'm kind of wanting a purpleish color for myself   I know that I'm keeping cosmo for sure so I guess I can take that out and take some pics of it to share!!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> That is a good point!!  If I give it as a gift I'd def. take it out of the plastic.  I'm just not certain yet if I'm keeping it or exchanging it!!  Decisons, decisions!  I  the way yours looks in all the pics though  I think that cosmo & rasp. are too close in color in order to keep both esp. since there are so many awesome colors to choose from.  I'm kind of wanting a purpleish color for myself   I know that I'm keeping cosmo for sure so I guess I can take that out and take some pics of it to share!!



yes i think cosmo & rasp are too close for you to keep both, so definitely take cosmo out of the plastic and take pics!! 

do you think your gift recipient would like the rasp? would you want to get her a color that's not too similar to yours? you should send shopbop an email to even see if they will do the even exchange, so you know what your options are before you make your final decision!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm glad I'm not the only one that gets psycho about these things!!!


----------



## p3bbz

clearbright said:


> you're welcome!! which other color is your friend debating on?
> 
> i also have a couple of new pics of marina that i will be posting shortly.


 
She's debating on cosmo & raspberry. They are indeed very close in color but the cosmo looks a bit brighter and better for summer. She is also getting one in the color peace. 

My Island scarf is coming in tomorrow - yippee!!! So now I'm debating on a neutral color - peace, haze, cocoshell, wheatgrass .. oh my there is way too many.


----------



## clearbright

ok here's another picture post! i took better pics of marina with flash and without flash. 

WITH flash:







WITHOUT flash:






i wanted to share an example of the "love quote" for you gals who haven't seen one yet!


----------



## clearbright

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that gets psycho about these things!!!



hehe you are definitely not alone! 

which do you own, lanasyogamama, if any?


----------



## cherylc

clearbright said:


> and bonus pic... here it is peeking out of my new miu miu bag


 
clearbright, your miu miu is TO DIE FOR!!!!!!  gorgeous!! be sure to post in the miu miu forum soon!!! i know everyone would love to see it!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

All these pictures are making me want one now ! Love the cosmo!


----------



## clearbright

cherylc said:


> clearbright, your miu miu is TO DIE FOR!!!!!!  gorgeous!! be sure to post in the miu miu forum soon!!! i know everyone would love to see it!



thanks cherylc!!  i just posted in the miu miu forum.


----------



## clearbright

Pinkcaviar said:


> All these pictures are making me want one now ! Love the cosmo!



pinkcaviar, get one!!


----------



## Elly0216

clearbright! what color is that miu miu called and what style? is it still avaliable? Its stunning!!


----------



## p3bbz

Pinkcaviar said:


> All these pictures are making me want one now ! Love the cosmo!



Get one!  With so many colors to choose from you can have one for every day of the week!


----------



## clearbright

Elly0216 said:


> clearbright! what color is that miu miu called and what style? is it still avaliable? Its stunning!!



hi elly! i just got the bag over the weekend so i'm pretty sure it is still available! call the miu miu boutiques and ask for the nappa charm bag in astro color, size says "Tu" on my receipt but i think if you say the medium size they will know. :okay: it also comes in a plum color and a medium rose pink.


----------



## Elly0216

thank you so much clearbright! its seriously gorgeous!! I haven't drooled over a bag like this in a while. Congrats!


----------



## clearbright

i'm glad to help, elly!! check out my post to see more pics of my bag. 

Come see my new Miu Miu nappa charm bag!


----------



## hellosunshine

i posted about these in the celebrity style and bags subforum..i personally love them..light enough for summer to wear with v-neck tshrirts and even better for winter because they're not as itchy as scarves i've owned in the past!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Thanks for the new pics girls!!!

I can't decide between Raspberry Mousse OR Cherry Pie. Hmmm.. ?


----------



## jennylovexo

Oh noooo, let's see if we can help you kitty.  I think that raspberry mousse is more of a pink color with reddish undertones and cherry pie is more of a coral with orangy undertones.   That's just my opinion though because as you can tell from my posts I've been having trouble deciding on colors myself ush:

Clearbright - How many lq's do you own?


----------



## princessDD

*is it mine or does the scarf snag easily? i've already have a few loose thread...*


----------



## jennylovexo

hellosunshine said:


> i posted about these in the celebrity style and bags subforum..i personally love them..light enough for summer to wear with v-neck tshrirts and even better for winter because they're not as itchy as scarves i've owned in the past!


 
Oooh is that thread still going in the celebrity style & bags?  I need to go check it out!  I actually find mine to be super soft.  I know someone posted they're not that soft but I disagree and find the lq's to be very soft and comfy!!


----------



## jennylovexo

princessDD said:


> *is it mine or does the scarf snag easily? i've already have a few loose thread...*


 
You know what, I was looking at the ends of mine in between the fringe and I noticed it almost looks like the fabric is ripping between there ush:  I haven't noticed any snags on mine yet but I'll let you know.  The fabric is super delicate though.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Clearbright - How many lq's do you own?




hmm not as many as you'd think! here is my current LQ inventory:

punch (coral)
yoga (white)
marina (blue)
raspberry mousse

that's it!  the others i bought for my friend or ended up returning. ush:


----------



## clearbright

hellosunshine said:


> i posted about these in the celebrity style and bags subforum..i personally love them..light enough for summer to wear with v-neck tshrirts and even better for winter because they're not as itchy as scarves i've owned in the past!



hellosunshine, glad you love them too! which colors do you have? and can you link us to your thread in the celeb style and bags subforum? i just went and looked and couldn't find your thread!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> hmm not as many as you'd think! here is my current LQ inventory:
> 
> punch (coral)
> yoga (white)
> marina (blue)
> raspberry mousse
> 
> that's it!  the others i bought for my friend or ended up returning. ush:


 
That's a pretty great collection though!! :greengrin:  How many does your friend have, do you know?  How long have you had your oldest one and has it snagged at all?  Does it wear well?


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> i just went and looked and couldn't find your thread!


 
I went back about 7 or 8 pages and couldn't find the thread either.  ush:  I hate that the search function doesn't work.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> That's a pretty great collection though!! :greengrin:  How many does your friend have, do you know?  How long have you had your oldest one and has it snagged at all?  Does it wear well?



i think my friend has 6 now? i can't keep track. 

i've had punch for maybe 2-3 weeks now but have only worn it maybe 4-5x? since it was sooo hot for like a week and there was no way i was gonna wear a scarf.  however now that it's a little cooler i think i'll break out my LQ again! 

as for snags, i don't think i've noticed any yet! i can see it getting snagged if you're not careful with it,  but the material is definitely slightly unevenly textured to begin with so i feel like it wouldn't be that noticeable.


----------



## p3bbz

clearbright said:


> hmm not as many as you'd think! here is my current LQ inventory:
> 
> punch (coral)
> yoga (white)
> marina (blue)
> raspberry mousse
> 
> that's it!  the others i bought for my friend or ended up returning. ush:


 

What a great collection of colors!! 

I received mine in the mail today! It is so thin and so soft, I love it! 
Here is what it looks like. It's slightly brighter IRL than in the photo. 






It's a gorgeous color but lighter and more "tropical" than I thought! I'm a bit bummed at myself for purchasing based on the color on Blondette's site and not doing any research. 






I'm going to go home and see what outfits I can match the scarf up with. Otherwise, I might just need to complain to Blondette. ush:

In the meantime I'm going to start thinking about the 2nd and perhaps 3rd color I should purchase. 

Edit: Now that I look back at my post.. the color of the scarf in my photo looks close to the color in Blondette's photo, but it definitely is brighter (with greener tones) IRL - maybe I'm just colorblind!!


----------



## clearbright

p3bbz said:


> Edit: Now that I look back at my post.. the color of the scarf in my photo looks close to the color in Blondette's photo, but it definitely is brighter (with greener tones) IRL - maybe I'm just colorblind!!



hmm you know, it does look similar, but not quite the same! if it's not exactly what you wanted, i think you should try to exchange it! and yes, definitely think about your 2nd, and 3rd, etc. colors. 

keep us updated on your decision! and if you decide to keep it, i'd love to see more pics!!


----------



## p3bbz

I'll try to get better photos when I get home from the office. The photos are not picking up the tropical, green tones I speak of.. The lighting also makes it sound like I'm losing my mind hahahha (little voice in head says: they are not the same color!!!*^%!@*) well either that or a liar.


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz - What color did you get, is it Island   I originally wanted Island for my sister but in some of the pics it looks more of an aqua/turqouise blue.  These scarves are def. chamilions like Clearbright said!   The pic of yours in the plastic looks like it's a really nice color.


----------



## p3bbz

TokiliciousJenY said:


> p3bbz - What color did you get, is it Island  I originally wanted Island for my sister but in some of the pics it looks more of an aqua/turqouise blue. These scarves are def. chamilions like Clearbright said!  The pic of yours in the plastic looks like it's a really nice color.


 
Yes, TokiliciousJenY, it's the island color. it looks lovely in the photos but IRL it does have an aqua look - which is why I call it tropical! haha. I love the fact that they all change according to light - gives it a fun characteristic!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> ok here's a quick pic. i have another pic with peace and marina, but don't have time to post that one because i'm running out the door.
> 
> colors from L to R:
> coco shell, punch, melon ice, capri, haze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll try to post more later!!


 
Where'd you get the cocoshell  I might want to get that color for my sister.


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> Yes, TokiliciousJenY, it's the island color. it looks lovely in the photos but IRL it does have an aqua look - which is why I call it tropical! haha. I love the fact that they all change according to light - gives it a fun characteristic!


 
It does give it a fun characteristic but it makes it so hard when you're trying to pick a color from the internet ush:   Does it look like this IRL? 



This is Island from shopbop's site.


----------



## princessDD

^so lovely...


----------



## p3bbz

TokiliciousJenY said:


> It does give it a fun characteristic but it makes it so hard when you're trying to pick a color from the internet ush: Does it look like this IRL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Island from shopbop's site.


 
Umm .. yes and no hahah. Sorry! The color tones are correct but the shopbop pic makes the scarf look alot brighter. The color IRL is bright but not too in your face bright. My office has ugly-@ss fluorescent lighting so perhaps I just need to see it outside. Hmmm .. actually the Island kind very close to the capri color in clearbright's photo.


----------



## jennylovexo

So confusing!   I hate flourescent lighting!!  Let us know how you like it once you see it in some other lighting!!   I can't wait to see other pics of it later!!


----------



## jennylovexo

Which one do you guys think Lindsey is wearing? 
Cosmopolitan is on the left, Raspberry Moussse on the right.


----------



## jennylovexo

OMG, what color do you guys think this is? 





This is


----------



## lanasyogamama

clearbright said:


> hehe you are definitely not alone!
> 
> which do you own, lanasyogamama, if any?



I have a Cobalt on backorder from Tobi.  I don't have a ship date yet   I'm excited for it because I wear so many neutrals, I think this will be a great way to brighten me up for spring/summer.

I'm blond with blue eyes, I hope it looks good, not TOO bright, kwim?


----------



## jennylovexo

Are there any good codes for tobi right now?

I think cobalt will look awesome on you!!  Great choice!!


----------



## tresjoliex

I'm going to have to say I think Linsday's is the Raspberry.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Where'd you get the cocoshell  I might want to get that color for my sister.



cocoshell was from tobi with their 10% off coupon GRECHEN10, i wonder if that still works?


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> OMG, what color do you guys think this is?



toki that is so funny!!! that's the *exact same pic *as the one on singer22 that you posted before (see below), except the color looks diff!!! ush: but i am pretty sure it is raspberry mousse!!! maybe you should keep raspberry mousse.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


>



i am fairly certain this one in raspberry mousse too!! and you know what, i just noticed in the pic there is a band going across the bottom of the scarf near the tassels, and my raspberry has that too but none of my other colors do!! you should check your raspberry and cosmo too! i wonder if it's somehow unique to just the raspberry color? if so, then we'll have our answer!!  because you can also sort of see it in the other pic of lindsay that you just posted from blueheavenboutique!!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

lanasyogamama said:


> I have a Cobalt on backorder from Tobi. I don't have a ship date yet  I'm excited for it because I wear so many neutrals, I think this will be a great way to brighten me up for spring/summer.
> 
> I'm blond with blue eyes, I hope it looks good, not TOO bright, kwim?


I have the cobalt one from Tobi, haven't worn it yet.. but you'll love it. Its bright but not too bright imo. Its a really nice pop of colour!!!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Oh noooo, let's see if we can help you kitty. I think that raspberry mousse is more of a pink color with reddish undertones and cherry pie is more of a coral with orangy undertones. That's just my opinion though because as you can tell from my posts I've been having trouble deciding on colors myself ush:
> 
> Clearbright - How many lq's do you own?


I want more of a red tone I think. 


I saw pics of Amanda Bynes in a scarf that looks like its LQ to me and I love the colour! 
Though if this is LQ I can't work out which it is??? Cherry Pie?


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> cocoshell was from tobi with their 10% off coupon GRECHEN10, i wonder if that still works?


 
Thanks clearbright!!  I'm pretty sure that code still works.  Although 10% off at tobi isn't really enough for me because I have to pay tax there ush:   Are there any other good deals right now?  I know lisakline has 25% off  but any other good discounts that anyone knows of?


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> toki that is so funny!!! that's the *exact same pic *as the one on singer22 that you posted before (see below), except the color looks diff!!! ush: but i am pretty sure it is raspberry mousse!!! maybe you should keep raspberry mousse.


 
*OMMMMMMMGGGGGG THANK YOU CLEARBRIGHT!*   It helps so much having other people help you decide on things.  I'd have never realized it was the same exact picture!   So maybe one is taken with the flash and the other one is without. I really want to keep both but don't you think they're too close in color to keep both?   I think what I really need to do is open them both up and try them on   I wonder if I decide to return one if I could ever get it back in that plastic bag.   Are you loving your raspberry mousse?


----------



## jennylovexo

kittykittycatcat said:


> I want more of a red tone I think.
> 
> 
> I saw pics of Amanda Bynes in a scarf that looks like its LQ to me and I love the colour!
> Though if this is LQ I can't work out which it is??? Cherry Pie?


 
It's either Coral Sky                     



or cherry pie! 




 Which do you think it is clearbright?  You seem to be better at this than I am.


----------



## clearbright

*tokilicious*, it MAY be too close in color, but i think you should open them both up!! i did that for a couple of the scarves i decided to return and it wasn't too difficult to fold them back up to fit into the plastic bag. 

and i do love the raspberry mousse, but i knew from the beginning that i wanted an intense raspberry color and that's what i got!! 

oh and i had to pay tax on tobi too, but at the time no other site had the cocoshell in stock! i don't know of any other good discounts on LQ right now but if i hear of any i'll post here! 

*kittykittycatcat*, i'm thinking that's probably cherry pie aka love, BUT it might also be raspberry mousse... AND it does look VERY similar to the coral sky pic that toki posted!!!  so hard to tell!

and omg toki, i just noticed that the pic of cherry pie you posted has that band too!! ush:


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^^Yes it does look like that coral sky colour too. Ahh its so difficult to pick colours! I think I will probably end up getting cherry pie.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> i am fairly certain this one in raspberry mousse too!! and you know what, i just noticed in the pic there is a band going across the bottom of the scarf near the tassels, and my raspberry has that too but none of my other colors do!! you should check your raspberry and cosmo too! i wonder if it's somehow unique to just the raspberry color? if so, then we'll have our answer!!  because you can also sort of see it in the other pic of lindsay that you just posted from blueheavenboutique!!!


 
Wait, so only your raspberry has the band?   I was being a total geek and wearing my meditation (black) one around the house for the past 3 hours and I caught a glimpse of it in the mirror and noticed it has the band on it.  It's so funny that you just noticed it because I just noticed it too!  I wonder if the newer ones have the band and the older ones don't. 

Oh that's good to know that you were able to open it and then get it back into the package, thanks for that info.  I'm going to open both of mine up then!  

If only tobi had like a 20% or 25% off code for memorial day there's a color I'm drooling over and they seem to be the only ones who have it.  I hate having to pay tax and only getting a slight discount!!


----------



## clearbright

*kittykittycatcat*, get the cherry pie color!! and then take a pic and post it here. 

*tokilicious*, yes only my raspberry has it! (although i haven't tried on marina yet, i'll do that tonight!). at first i thought it was a defect but noticed it was on the other end of the scarf too. that's funny your black one has it too! maybe you're right in that the newer colors have it... but i thought yoga was a new color too (used to be called swan) but it doesn't have it!  why is LQ so confusing?? lol!

which color are you drooling over???  i think i'm done buying LQ for now, hoping they come out with some new colors for the fall.


----------



## jennylovexo

kittykittycatcat said:


> ^^Yes it does look like that coral sky colour too. Ahh its so difficult to pick colours! I think I will probably end up getting cherry pie.


 
Isn't it insane choosing a color???    I think cherry pie is a good call.  They both look pretty.  I'd love to see them both in person.   Coral Sky might actually be the color I'm after!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> *tokilicious*, yes only my raspberry has it! (although i haven't tried on marina yet, i'll do that tonight!). at first i thought it was a defect but noticed it was on the other end of the scarf too. that's funny your black one has it too! maybe you're right in that the newer colors have it... but i thought yoga was a new color too (used to be called swan) but it doesn't have it!  why is LQ so confusing?? lol!
> 
> which color are you drooling over???  i think i'm done buying LQ for now, hoping they come out with some new colors for the fall.


 
Why is LQ so confusing?   I need to be done with LQ for awhile too.  I just talked to my BF about it and he said "HOW MANY DO YOU NEED?" ush:
I'm drooling over Dusty Mauve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you know if it's an old color or a new color?   I can't find it on anyone else's site.


----------



## princessDD

*cherry pie and rasberry mousse looks the same to me?*


----------



## princessDD

i like the Dusty Mauve very much. i've seen it on Tobi before.


----------



## hellosunshine

clearbright said:


> hellosunshine, glad you love them too! which colors do you have? and can you link us to your thread in the celeb style and bags subforum? i just went and looked and couldn't find your thread!


 
yea these scarfs are great! best purchase i've made in awhile; i don't regret them one bit especially since they are abit pricey as scarves..I just love that they are so light and air-y. I own cobalt, cosmopolitan, and sunshine...they go amazingly well with my brown hair and somewhat pale complexion. plus the bright colors are a great pick me up for my usual muted wardrobe colors.

here's the thread by the way!
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...brities-are-wearing-no-chatting-282135-3.html

(you'll have to scroll down abit since i posted so much).

i'm actually curious to know what color is this ?






it's such a pretty and soft color...it may just be my next purchase soon!


----------



## jennylovexo

^^ I  that color.  It reminds me of a barbie doll I had when I was younger.  She had a dress in that color!!  We'll have to do a little research and figure out what color that is!!


----------



## jennylovexo

It's Papaya ... looks amazing with white!


----------



## hellosunshine

i love it! it's so pretty and soft. Noami's whole outfit there is amazing..love the gladiator-esque shoes and the white summer dress with the soft colored scarf..pretty!


have you decided which one your keeping between raspberry mousse and cosmopolitan you said, i think?


----------



## exotikittenx

I have both dusty mauve and cherry pie, my two LQ scarves and I am very much in love with both colors.

Check this link of mine from a while ago:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/my-new-love-quotes-scarves-with-modeling-pics-283675.html


----------



## jennylovexo

hellosunshine said:


> have you decided which one your keeping between raspberry mousse and cosmopolitan you said, i think?


 
Yup, those are the colors I bought and unfortunately I haven't decided between the two.  I love them both but they're way too similar to keep them both which is really confusing me.  

After seeing the real life pic of cherry pie I'm wondering if that's the color I really wanted!


----------



## princessDD

still can't tell between cherry pie and rasberry mousse...

*exotikittenx* - your dusty mauve and cherry pie looks so pretty!


----------



## cherylc

hellosunshine said:


> yea these scarfs are great! best purchase i've made in awhile; i don't regret them one bit especially since they are abit pricey as scarves..I just love that they are so light and air-y. I own cobalt, cosmopolitan, and sunshine...they go amazingly well with my brown hair and somewhat pale complexion. plus the bright colors are a great pick me up for my usual muted wardrobe colors.
> 
> here's the thread by the way!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...brities-are-wearing-no-chatting-282135-3.html
> 
> (you'll have to scroll down abit since i posted so much).
> 
> i'm actually curious to know what color is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a pretty and soft color...it may just be my next purchase soon!


 
OMG i tried SOOO HARD to figure out what that colour is. they say its PAPAYA but if you look at the swatch, it doesn't really look that similar! i'm wondering if they got the colour right? its so orange in the swatch but on naomi its the perfect shade of pinky peach. it looks soo nice on her!

and if it wasn't confusing enough, LQ changed the names of a lot of the scarves and i think PAPAYA might be MELON ICE on other sites, but again, i can't be sure!!!!


----------



## cherylc

clearbright said:


> *kittykittycatcat*, get the cherry pie color!! and then take a pic and post it here.
> 
> *tokilicious*, yes only my raspberry has it! (although i haven't tried on marina yet, i'll do that tonight!). at first i thought it was a defect but noticed it was on the other end of the scarf too. that's funny your black one has it too! maybe you're right in that the newer colors have it... but i thought yoga was a new color too (used to be called swan) but it doesn't have it!  why is LQ so confusing?? lol!
> 
> which color are you drooling over???  i think i'm done buying LQ for now, hoping they come out with some new colors for the fall.


 
the LQ i currently have also has a band. i am not sure what colour it is b/c i bought it in a B&M store and they didn't know themselves!


----------



## digby723

For you girls who have ordered from tobi.com how long did it take for you LQ to get to you? Mine shipped on Mon and still hasn't arrived...maybe it will be here today?? 


I ordered Fog, but, after reading this thread, I want Marina and Rasberry Mousse!!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Isn't it insane choosing a color???  I think cherry pie is a good call. They both look pretty. I'd love to see them both in person. Coral Sky might actually be the color I'm after!


Haha I know! It took me ages to decide on cobalt and now I'm having the same problem with the second colour. Though now I've just seen exotickitten's pics of Cherry Pie again, I think thats the one I want. It looks exactly like the colour Amanda Bynes is wearing. But ahhh I like Raspberry Mousse too. Decisions decisions!


----------



## p3bbz

Hi Ladies, 

I went home and played with my scarf a bit. It feels OH SO lovely! It is very airy and light yet provides ample coverage for those breezy days and nights. Unfortunately I'm not going to keep the island color as the greenish/aqua tones look horrible on my skin. ush: I did take pictures for you all but I left them on my BF's computer and forgot to transfer them. I'll post them up tonight.


----------



## p3bbz

Ok, just saw this on Pink Mascara - never seen the color before but I MUST HAVE IT!!.. I'm a dark skin toned girl who wears lots of greys/blues and black I think I'm in need of a pink! oh these scarves are going to torture my wallet!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Why is LQ so confusing?   I need to be done with LQ for awhile too.  I just talked to my BF about it and he said "HOW MANY DO YOU NEED?" ush:
> I'm drooling over Dusty Mauve
> Do you know if it's an old color or a new color?   I can't find it on anyone else's site.



dusty mauve is pretty too! i was considering that for a while and may still end up getting it in the future.  not sure whether it's new or old, i think i've only seen it on tobi!

btw i went and checked all my scarves at home... and they *ALL* have the band!!!!  i guess i just didn't notice on the lighter colors because they don't stand out as much!


----------



## clearbright

*exotikittenx*, thanks so much for posting the link to your LQ pics! they are gorgeous and they look wonderful on you!

but seriously, why does cherry pie look so much like raspberry mousse? 

*hellosunshine*, i was trying to figure out the color of the LQ on naomi watts too, and i ordered melon ice hoping it was it but i don't think it is! melon ice is peachy without any pink tones, and i have a feeling papaya and melon ice may be the same color, so i don't think it's papaya either. here's a pic of papaya from shopbop:






i kind of think that naomi's LQ may be lotus pink! 






*digby723*, do you have a tracking number for your package? i think tobi ships UPS and they're in CA so if you're on the east coast it'll probably take about a week! ooh please post a pic of fog when you get it!!


----------



## jennylovexo

cherylc said:


> and if it wasn't confusing enough, LQ changed the names of a lot of the scarves and i think PAPAYA might be MELON ICE on other sites, but again, i can't be sure!!!!


 
I was actually thinking the same thing yesterday... I think that Papaya and  Melon Ice are the same color! 

clearbright - I couldn't decide if dusty mauve was too washed out or if it was a good color that I'd .  I've been waiting hoping that tobi would have a good memorial day code.    I'm glad to hear all of your scarves have the band because if they didn't that would just be super weird!!   Today's the day I'm going to open both of mine up because I really need to decide what I'm doing with these colors.


----------



## p3bbz

clearbright said:


> *exotikittenx*, thanks so much for posting the link to your LQ pics! they are gorgeous and they look wonderful on you!
> 
> but seriously, why does cherry pie look so much like raspberry mousse?
> 
> *hellosunshine*, i was trying to figure out the color of the LQ on naomi watts too, and i ordered melon ice hoping it was it but i don't think it is! melon ice is peachy without any pink tones, and i have a feeling papaya and melon ice may be the same color, so i don't think it's papaya either. here's a pic of papaya from shopbop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kind of think that naomi's LQ may be lotus pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *digby723*, do you have a tracking number for your package? i think tobi ships UPS and they're in CA so if you're on the east coast it'll probably take about a week! ooh please post a pic of fog when you get it!!


 
Papaya looks like such a fun color for someone who can pull it of!!! 

Interesting .. the lotus pink photo above looks SO different from the lotus pink photo I got from pink mascara - which is probably why I haven't noticed it before.. sigh. I really wish a nearby retailer carried them.


----------



## clearbright

p3bbz said:


> Papaya looks like such a fun color for someone who can pull it of!!!
> 
> Interesting .. the lotus pink photo above looks SO different from the lotus pink photo I got from pink mascara - which is probably why I haven't noticed it before.. sigh. I really wish a nearby retailer carried them.



i do think papaya could be gorgeous on someone who could pull it off! unfortunately that someone is not me. 

omg p3bbz, i went to pinkmascara and discovered that the pic you posted of that gorgeous pink is supposed to be lotus pink?! i think it's a lot lighter than pinkmascara's pic, but darker than tobi's pic. ush:


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I went home and played with my scarf a bit. It feels OH SO lovely! It is very airy and light yet provides ample coverage for those breezy days and nights. Unfortunately I'm not going to keep the island color as the greenish/aqua tones look horrible on my skin. ush: I did take pictures for you all but I left them on my BF's computer and forgot to transfer them. I'll post them up tonight.


 
Can't wait to see your pics!!  What color do you think you're going to get instead??


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> Ok, just saw this on Pink Mascara - never seen the color before but I MUST HAVE IT!!.. I'm a dark skin toned girl who wears lots of greys/blues and black I think I'm in need of a pink! oh these scarves are going to torture my wallet!


 
Duh, I just saw this post :shame:  So are you considering this color?  It looks really pretty!!  I want to get in on the pink action!!   Here's lotus pink from shopbop to compare





the pic from pink mascara looks like a darker pink.  Is that supposed to be lotus pink too?


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Duh, I just saw this post :shame:  So are you considering this color?  It looks really pretty!!  I want to get in on the pink action!!   Here's lotus pink from shopbop to compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic from pink mascara looks like a darker pink.  Is that supposed to be lotus pink too?



okay i have to admit i've seen lotus pink in person (my friend has this one too!)  and it looks much more like the shopbop pic. it's a light warm-toned baby pink. it's really pretty but nothing like the pinkmascara pic! 

btw how did you dig up the shopbop pic?? i tried to look for it on their site but it was missing from their swatch list.


----------



## juneping

love them


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> okay i have to admit i've seen lotus pink in person (my friend has this one too!)  and it looks much more like the shopbop pic. it's a light warm-toned baby pink. it's really pretty but nothing like the pinkmascara pic!
> 
> btw how did you dig up the shopbop pic?? i tried to look for it on their site but it was missing from their swatch list.


 
Isn't this whole color thing insane?    So I wonder what color the pinkmascara pic really is    I actually just went to shopbop's site and it was there on the list.  Maybe they just added it or something


----------



## jennylovexo

exotikittenx said:


> I have both dusty mauve and cherry pie, my two LQ scarves and I am very much in love with both colors.
> 
> Check this link of mine from a while ago:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/my-new-love-quotes-scarves-with-modeling-pics-283675.html


 
Is your cherry pie more of a reddish color or pinkish color in person?  I was looking at your pics and the cherry pie looks kinda hot pinkish in the pictures.


----------



## jennylovexo

I cannot stop obsessing over these scarves. :shame: I wore my meditation to the grocery store this morning and OMG it is my most favorite scarf that I've ever owned and trust me I've owned a lot!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I cannot stop obsessing over these scarves. :shame: I wore my meditation to the grocery store this morning and OMG it is my most favorite scarf that I've ever owned and trust me I've owned a lot!



yay i'm so glad you love them!! they're my favorite too!!! i'm wearing my marina today.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> yay i'm so glad you love them!! they're my favorite too!!! i'm wearing my marina today.


 
OMG, can you post a pic   I'm so jealous that you have so many!  I want more and more and more!!!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> OMG, can you post a pic   I'm so jealous that you have so many!  I want more and more and more!!!



i'll take one for you when i get home!!


----------



## canada's

what color is the bright pink that lohan wears?

raspberry mousse or cosmopolitan (ebay sellers are claiming both in their listings)? 

would raspberry mousse match '05 magenta better than cosmopolitan?

TIA!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> i'll take one for you when i get home!!


 
Awesome, Thank YOU!!!!!!!!!!

canada's -  I bought both cosmo & raspberry because I couldn't figure out which one lilo is wearing and I've come to the conclusion that she's pictured wearing both.   I think the bright pink she's pictured wearing is the cosmo.  I posted pics of both of them earlier in this thread but I'm going to take them out of the plastic and post pics later tonight or tomorrow.   

Here's a pic w/raspberry on the left & cosmo on the right but this is a pic taken at night using the flash


----------



## exotikittenx

*clearbright and princessDD    *  Thank you!  Cherry pie is less pink than cosmo and raspberry... it's more like a very, very bright red.  The color appeared different than on the screen when I received it, but I still really love it.  It really stands out.  

I ordered both from tobi.com and they arrived quickly.


----------



## exotikittenx

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Is your cherry pie more of a reddish color or pinkish color in person?  I was looking at your pics and the cherry pie looks kinda hot pinkish in the pictures.




It's a very bright pinkish red, but not as pink as cosmo and raspberry.  It's so hard to explain!  It's just quite bright, but nice and it really stands out.  I hate to say neon, but almost like a neon red, but in a nice way.  I wish the computers portrayed the colors accurately.


----------



## jennylovexo

exotikittenx said:


> It's a very bright pinkish red, but not as pink as cosmo and raspberry. It's so hard to explain! It's just quite bright, but nice and it really stands out. I hate to say neon, but almost like a neon red, but in a nice way. I wish the computers portrayed the colors accurately.


 
Thanks so much for your description!!  It's totally helped me understand the color better.  In the pics on the computer it looks really pinkish and not red at all.  ITA and wish that the color you saw on the computer was the color you really got.  It makes it so difficult to buy online. 

Can you describe the dusty mauve to me?  Is it like a muted purple?


----------



## Elly0216

does anyone know where I can get yoga or cobalt now? preferably with a 20 or more % code? or am dreaming? or even a pre-order date thats not that far off. Thanks!


----------



## digby723

clearbright said:


> *digby723*, do you have a tracking number for your package? i think tobi ships UPS and they're in CA so if you're on the east coast it'll probably take about a week! ooh please post a pic of fog when you get it!!


 
I do have a tracking number and it says that it was shipped on Monday, which is why I'm anxiouslly waiting! If they ship from CA, then it makes a lot more sense why it's taking so thong tho!!

I will DEF. post pics when I get it!!


----------



## jennylovexo

Yeah, UPS ground takes 4EVA!   Luckily tobi isn't far from me here in CA but when I order things from NYC forget it. It takes at least 7 days to get here from there.  Ground is the slowest possible way.   I cannot wait to see your pics.  I'm still stalling and haven't opened my raspberry or cosmo but I sure need to and take pics to decide which one to keep.  I'm totally    I sure wish Tobi had a memorial day code because I'd love to pick up a few lq's from there but 10% isn't enough for me since I have to pay tax, it just covers the tax and that's it. ush:


----------



## digby723

Ok, I looked on ebay, just to see what fakes might be there for these scarfs, and I found this listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/PAGING-LINDSAY-...ryZ45242QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is this real? I would never bid on it, way out of my budget for a scarf, but OMG this is TDF! I think this is absolutely beautiful! Do any of you girls know if they even made something like this?


----------



## jennylovexo

Elly0216 said:


> does anyone know where I can get yoga or cobalt now? preferably with a 20 or more % code? or am dreaming? or even a pre-order date thats not that far off. Thanks!


 
I'm not positive but what about from singer22.com with the code usweekly I think that code is 20% off


----------



## digby723

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Yeah, UPS ground takes 4EVA!  Luckily tobi isn't far from me here in CA but when I order things from NYC forget it. It takes at least 7 days to get here from there. Ground is the slowest possible way. I cannot wait to see your pics. I'm still stalling and haven't opened my raspberry or cosmo but I sure need to and take pics to decide which one to keep. I'm totally  I sure wish Tobi had a memorial day code because I'd love to pick up a few lq's from there but 10% isn't enough for me since I have to pay tax, it just covers the tax and that's it. ush:


 
Yea, that's true, but, when I was looking to buy it, another store had it, but S&H was 10 bucks and it was MORE expensive than tobi's free s&h! And then the other stores w/ 20% off and cheaper/free S&H didn't have Fog Now tho I wish I'd ordered some of these other colors with the 20% off b/c I was more now! (and I haven't even recieved my first one LOL) ush:


----------



## jennylovexo

digby723 said:


> Ok, I looked on ebay, just to see what fakes might be there for these scarfs, and I found this listing:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PAGING-LINDSAY-HOT-LOVE-QUOTES-ETHNICY-SCARF_W0QQitemZ250250404371QQihZ015QQcategoryZ45242QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Is this real? I would never bid on it, way out of my budget for a scarf, but OMG this is TDF! I think this is absolutely beautiful! Do any of you girls know if they even made something like this?


 
  IDK, I never saw one like this. I was under the impression that they only made solids but I haven't been following them for too long so I could be wrong.   I wonder if it was a limited edition series or something.


----------



## digby723

Yea, that's what I'm wondering. From what every website shows, they only make solids. Thats why I thought the auction was fake. I think I'm gonna check etsy, b/c even if it's not LQ, I want that scarf!! LOL!


----------



## jennylovexo

digby723 said:


> Yea, that's true, but, when I was looking to buy it, another store had it, but S&H was 10 bucks and it was MORE expensive than tobi's free s&h! And then the other stores w/ 20% off and cheaper/free S&H didn't have Fog Now tho I wish I'd ordered some of these other colors with the 20% off b/c I was more now! (and I haven't even recieved my first one LOL) ush:


 
I know it's so difficult to buy online because first you have to find who has your color, then you need a code, then you definitely want free shipping and so if you have to pay tax, then you have to pay tax, at least that's how I look at it.  My only issue is that I was able to get my meditation for 25% off with free ship and I only had to pay tax so it wasn't bad, it came to just under $70.  Then my raspberry & cosmo I got the 20% off, free ship, NO tax!!  So that was the sweetest deal because it came out to less than the 25% off deal!   I soooooo wish that I had ordered a few more for 20% off myself because I want a few more too and I want at least one for a gift ush:   Now the color I want is only offered on the site w/10% off and I'll have to pay tax so it's basically going to cost me $85 for it and I don't want to pay that much.  I was seriously hoping one of the sites would have a good memorial day discount, but I guess not.  

What colors are you wanting now??


----------



## jennylovexo

digby723 said:


> Yea, that's what I'm wondering. From what every website shows, they only make solids. Thats why I thought the auction was fake. I think I'm gonna check etsy, b/c even if it's not LQ, I want that scarf!! LOL!


 
OMGGGGG I  etsy!!!!  I didn't check the FB on the auction, was it all positive?   Hopefully someone else can enlighten us and they'll know if it's real or fake.


----------



## digby723

Ok, well, I did a quick Etsy check, no scarf  I was hopeful, but doubtful lol. And etsy is my fav. online place!! I've gotten so much jewlery from etsy it's nuts!

Lemme check the ebay link tho to see the persons FB, I didn't think to check. 

As for the LQ scarfs, I really want marina and rasp. moouse...which is begging to be bought from singer22.com but, w/ the code and S&H it's gonna be $73, about 10 bucks off. I'm wondering if I should wait and maybe new sales will post on Sunday for memorial day...? But, I think that's just wishful thinking!!

*EDIT*
FB is 99.9 pos. Seems to sell a lot of designer stuff too. No negs. Hrm...


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Hi!

I'm loving this thread. I want Cosmo...where is the best deal? Does singer22 have free shipping?

Thanks!


----------



## jennylovexo

digby723 said:


> Ok, well, I did a quick Etsy check, no scarf  I was hopeful, but doubtful lol. And etsy is my fav. online place!! I've gotten so much jewlery from etsy it's nuts!
> 
> Lemme check the ebay link tho to see the persons FB, I didn't think to check.
> 
> As for the LQ scarfs, I really want marina and rasp. moouse...which is begging to be bought from singer22.com but, w/ the code and S&H it's gonna be $73, about 10 bucks off. I'm wondering if I should wait and maybe new sales will post on Sunday for memorial day...? But, I think that's just wishful thinking!!
> 
> *EDIT*
> FB is 99.9 pos. Seems to sell a lot of designer stuff too. No negs. Hrm...


 
Darn, too bad there's nothing on Etsy like it.  I ALWAYS look at jewelry on Etsy although I haven't taken the plunge and gotten anything from there YET!    I wonder what the story is on that scarf esp if the FB is  99.9 with  no negs.  Makes me wonder if that was a special limited edition or something.  I wonder where we can find out.  

No, I'm totally with you and hoping there are new codes on Sunday for Memorial Day that would rock.  $73 is okay but not great.  Honestly though when I got mine for 20% off w/out tax or ship it was $68 so that's only another $5 less.  I guess it depends on how bad you want it.  Argh, I still don't know if I  my rasp mousse or my cosmo


----------



## jennylovexo

RowdyAndPete said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm loving this thread. I want Cosmo...where is the best deal? Does singer22 have free shipping?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi!!  

Lisakline might be your best option.  She's got 25% off w/the code LUCKY and free ship over $50.  Last time I checked she had cosmo listed!


----------



## digby723

I think the colors (Rasp moouse and cosmo) are BEAUTIFUL pinks, but, rasp. grabs me so much more for some reason. I think seeing Lilo wearing it with that great pop of color did it for me lol. I know I prolly will not be able to get the for cheaper than $68-$75 but, I really really really want to recieve my Fog one before I take the plunge into getting another one. Thats also why I was hoping I'd recieve it today, LOL! Oh, and my mom told me that if I made Deans List this summer semester, she'd buy me something for my hard work...hrm....this is becoming incentive to do even better haha! (Sad that I'm 22 and my mom is still bribing me, but, hey, if it works!! LOL)


----------



## jennylovexo

digby723 said:


> I think the colors (Rasp moouse and cosmo) are BEAUTIFUL pinks, but, rasp. grabs me so much more for some reason. I think seeing Lilo wearing it with that great pop of color did it for me lol. I know I prolly will not be able to get the for cheaper than $68-$75 but, I really really really want to recieve my Fog one before I take the plunge into getting another one. Thats also why I was hoping I'd recieve it today, LOL! Oh, and my mom told me that if I made Deans List this summer semester, she'd buy me something for my hard work...hrm....this is becoming incentive to do even better haha! (Sad that I'm 22 and my mom is still bribing me, but, hey, if it works!! LOL)


 
That's awesome that one grabs you more than the other.  I am insane and torn between the two!!  I  them both !   I saw Lilo wearing both so I just can't make up my mind.  I think that $68 is about the cheapest I've seen them for.  IDK if there will be a code better than 20% anytime soon but if not $68 will remain the best price.   You sound exactly like me...when I decided I wanted to take the plunge and order one I couldn't decide if I wanted pink or black or what to do. So I was being practical and ordered the meditation (black) from lisakline.  I figured I'd get it, check it out see how I like it and then decide if I wanted more or if I was done.  Then of course the very next morning was the 20% off at shopbop ush: So I knew that was a sign that I should order more!  Esp. with free ship & no tax.  I was in the same boat as you though not even knowing if I was indeed in love with the scarves!  Now that I've seen them IRL there's no turning back, they're absolutely perfect!!

I'm now wanting some other colors so bad I was actually thinking of calling my mom and talking her into buying it for me!  So if your mom is bribing you, it doesn't matter how old you are... keep your grades up and that will totally pay off for you in the long run!!


----------



## jennylovexo

digby - check it out 






I just found this on singer22's site!!  

http://www.singer22.com/hopeyellow.html

so that ebay one is totally legit, just not  made by lq!!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'm still stalling and haven't opened my raspberry or cosmo but I sure need to and take pics to decide which one to keep.



toki, when you open your raspberry, can you tell me what your quote says? i took off all the quotes and can't remember which one goes with which color now (except marina)! ush: oh and i took pics of marina when i got home, so i will post later (probably tomorrow)!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Thanks Toki...I just ordered from LisaKline..I can't wait to get it. I was torn between pink and black but I went with the pink!


----------



## jennylovexo

Here's the exact one that's on ebay 





it retails for $125 http://www.singer22.com/siralrairana.html


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Even though I had to pay tax it came to 69.01...not bad...maybe I should order the black too.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> toki, when you open your raspberry, can you tell me what your quote says? i took off all the quotes and can't remember which one goes with which color now (except marina)! ush: oh and i took pics of marina when i got home, so i will post later (probably tomorrow)!


 
I could actually see the quote through the bag and I was kinda bummed b/c my raspberry has the exact same quote that my meditation did   I can tell you right now it was a quote from Willa Cather, "Where there is love there are always miracles."   To be honest since the quote was the same I was leaning towards keeping the cosmo!  

What other quotes are there?  It might be fun to post some of the quotes!    I cannot wait to see your marina clearbright.  Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## jennylovexo

RowdyAndPete said:


> Thanks Toki...I just ordered from LisaKline..I can't wait to get it. I was torn between pink and black but I went with the pink!


 
We are twins... I was torn over the same thing.  I was boring at first and went w/the black though.  Which pink did you order??


----------



## jennylovexo

RowdyAndPete said:


> Even though I had to pay tax it came to 69.01...not bad...maybe I should order the black too.


 
I just checked the site and they're sold out of black.  I saw marina on there but I don't see black.  ush:


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Here's the exact one that's on ebay
> 
> 
> it retails for $125 http://www.singer22.com/siralrairana.html



  it's very sad the people bidding on it have bid it up to over $200 when you can buy it for $135 (or less if you use a coupon). The seller is totally misrepresenting the item. I feel like I should do something... is there a way to report this to eBay?


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I could actually see the quote through the bag and I was kinda bummed b/c my raspberry has the exact same quote that my meditation did   I can tell you right now it was a quote from Willa Cather, "Where there is love there are always miracles."   To be honest since the quote was the same I was leaning towards keeping the cosmo!
> 
> What other quotes are there?  It might be fun to post some of the quotes!    I cannot wait to see your marina clearbright.  Thanks for sharing with us!!



oh i thought that each color would have its own quote!! there goes my theory. ush: can you see which one cosmo has?

i have the willa cather one too but i thought it was from my yoga.  here are the 3 other quotes i have:

"To love another person is to see the face of God" -Les Miserables 
"All love that has not friendship for its base, is like a mansion built upon sand." -Ella Wheeler Wilcox
"Love is a river. Drink from it." -Rumi

i think the first one is from punch, and the 2nd raspberry mousse (but i'm not sure, maybe mine also had the willa cather?) and the last one is definitely from marina.


----------



## cherylc

digby723 said:


> Ok, I looked on ebay, just to see what fakes might be there for these scarfs, and I found this listing:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PAGING-LINDSAY-HOT-LOVE-QUOTES-ETHNICY-SCARF_W0QQitemZ250250404371QQihZ015QQcategoryZ45242QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Is this real? I would never bid on it, way out of my budget for a scarf, but OMG this is TDF! I think this is absolutely beautiful! Do any of you girls know if they even made something like this?


 
omg, that seller is an *IDIOT*! those are not love quotes, they are sir alistair rai scarves which are also worn by tons of celebs, super trendy and are kinda pricey. you can see them here.

http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/sir_alistair_rai.html

how can someone mix these up? esp as an ebay seller????


----------



## RowdyAndPete

TokiliciousJenY said:


> We are twins... I was torn over the same thing.  I was boring at first and went w/the black though.  Which pink did you order??



I got Cosmo....I wish Lisa Kline wasn't out of Black...I would order that too...oh well there will be more codes.


----------



## digby723

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Here's the exact one that's on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it retails for $125 http://www.singer22.com/siralrairana.html


 
Ok, I totally love you for finiding this!!! 

But, for that e-bay seller to lie... Not right!!! 

Soooo many pretty colors of these on the website....must...buy...LOL!!


----------



## balthus

digby723 said:


> Ok, I looked on ebay, just to see what fakes might be there for these scarfs, and I found this listing:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PAGING-LINDSAY-HOT-LOVE-QUOTES-ETHNICY-SCARF_W0QQitemZ250250404371QQihZ015QQcategoryZ45242QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Is this real? I would never bid on it, way out of my budget for a scarf, but OMG this is TDF! I think this is absolutely beautiful! Do any of you girls know if they even made something like this?



I saw these scarves at Nordstron's so they are not fakes.  They are made in India & are a different brand.  They were on a hanger so I thought they were really big & more as a beach wrap scarf.  They were not on sale & they had a few colorways.


----------



## digby723

balthus said:


> I saw these scarves at Nordstron's so they are not fakes. They are made in India & are a different brand. They were on a hanger so I thought they were really big & more as a beach wrap scarf. They were not on sale & they had a few colorways.


 
OOh, thanks for the heads up...I'm going to go to Nordstroms today during my lunch hour to see if they have any to see just how big they are.


----------



## balthus

digby723 said:


> OOh, thanks for the heads up...I'm going to go to Nordstroms today during my lunch hour to see if they have any to see just how big they are.



fyi at the Nordies I went to they have a separate contemporary accessories area with bags, jewelry, etc so they are not in regular scarf section.  sorry i don't recall price but i think they were about $125.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

cherylc said:


> omg, that seller is an *IDIOT*! those are not love quotes, they are sir alistair rai scarves which are also worn by tons of celebs, super trendy and are kinda pricey. you can see them here.
> 
> http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/sir_alistair_rai.html
> 
> how can someone mix these up? esp as an ebay seller????




Well, I went ahead and contacted her, explaining how the description is inaccurate and asked her to correct. I didn't accuse her but assumed that she just made an "error". Will see what she replies...


----------



## canada's

is it too close to get raspberry mousse and love/cherry pie?

i'm fair with very dark hair/eyes, so i think these two will work best with me, but at the same time i don't want to buy both if they're super similar.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> oh i thought that each color would have its own quote!! there goes my theory. ush: can you see which one cosmo has?
> 
> i have the willa cather one too but i thought it was from my yoga.  here are the 3 other quotes i have:
> 
> "To love another person is to see the face of God" -Les Miserables
> "All love that has not friendship for its base, is like a mansion built upon sand." -Ella Wheeler Wilcox
> "Love is a river. Drink from it." -Rumi
> 
> i think the first one is from punch, and the 2nd raspberry mousse (but i'm not sure, maybe mine also had the willa cather?) and the last one is definitely from marina.


 
I thought the same thing, that each color would have its own quote but I guess the tags are just randomly attached.  I can't believe I have 3 and 2 of them had the same quote   I have to admit that was kinda disappointing.   I  the quote you have Love is a river. Drink from it!  

Let me go check my cosmo...okay here we go...

"Our love is the greatest gift we can give one another." - Oscar Hammerstein II (composer) 

Would anyone else like to share their quotes


----------



## jennylovexo

RowdyAndPete said:


> I got Cosmo....I wish Lisa Kline wasn't out of Black...I would order that too...oh well there will be more codes.


 
Cosmo is a great choice!!  I  that color!!  I think that singer22 has a code right now and I'm pretty sure they have it.  I think their code is USWEEKLY for 20% off.  

digby - let us know what happens at Nordies!  That scarf seems to come in a bunch of different colors.  I hope you're able to see them all.


----------



## jennylovexo

canada's said:


> is it too close to get raspberry mousse and love/cherry pie?
> 
> i'm fair with very dark hair/eyes, so i think these two will work best with me, but at the same time i don't want to buy both if they're super similar.


 
I shouldn't be answering this since I'm sitting here w/raspberry mousse & cosmo right next to me and they're totally similar.  I'd have to say that raspberry mousse and love/cherry pie are similar as well.  IMO too similar to own both when there are so many pretty colors.  If you have the money though and want them both, I'd definitely go for it!!    Otherwise I'd pick one of those, I think I like raspberry mousse better than cherry pie and what about a neutral color like yoga


----------



## LavenderIce

I have LOVE and my quote is "Enough love will handle all things."  -Anonymous.
I was looking for a deep red shade and got that one from shopbop with the 20% discount.  Now I am wondering if CHERRYPIE would be a deeper red?

I had HAZE and returned it because I ended up not wearing the outfit I bought it for and I think the quote for it was "To love another person is to see the face of God" -Les Miserables. 

I am happy with the one I have and like all of you am becoming addicted as long as there are discount codes.  I haven't been into scarves before, but these are a good size and feel good and are versatile to wear with lots of stuff.


----------



## exotikittenx

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Thanks so much for your description!!  It's totally helped me understand the color better.  In the pics on the computer it looks really pinkish and not red at all.  ITA and wish that the color you saw on the computer was the color you really got.  It makes it so difficult to buy online.
> 
> Can you describe the dusty mauve to me?  Is it like a muted purple?





Dusty mauve looks pretty much just like the pic, at least on my computer.  It is kind of like a muted purple.  I got what I expected.


----------



## jennylovexo

LavenderIce said:


> I have LOVE and my quote is "Enough love will handle all things." -Anonymous.
> I was looking for a deep red shade and got that one from shopbop with the 20% discount. Now I am wondering if CHERRYPIE would be a deeper red?
> 
> I had HAZE and returned it because I ended up not wearing the outfit I bought it for and I think the quote for it was "To love another person is to see the face of God" -Les Miserables.
> 
> I am happy with the one I have and like all of you am becoming addicted as long as there are discount codes. I haven't been into scarves before, but these are a good size and feel good and are versatile to wear with lots of stuff.


 
Thanks for posting your quotes!!    We're pretty sure that Cherrypie & Love are the same color.   They've changed some of the names of the colors and we were under the impression that those two colors are the same.  

What color is Haze?    I agree as long as there is a discount code offered for some kind of percent off then they're totally affordable.   These scarves are my new obsession!!


----------



## jennylovexo

exotikittenx said:


> Dusty mauve looks pretty much just like the pic, at least on my computer. It is kind of like a muted purple. I got what I expected.


 
  I'm still trying to figure out if it's a new color or an old color because I don't see it on any of the color swatches.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

So last night I caught my cat sleeping on my LQ scarf, he somehow got into the box I had it in and slept on it. When I took him off it there was friggin grey fur on it which I managed to get off then I noticed holes in it, he must of kneaded it. I know its not his fault but I'm so mad & upset. :cry: 

Theres like 5 seperate dot holes from his claws, 1 small loose thread and heres the worst part of the damage. A ton of holes together which looks worse irl. 







I'm trying to decide if I should get another Cobalt scarf. This one can still be worn obviously, but it is ruined and I love the colour alot so want to have another for if this gets worse hmmmm. So annoying, I was already planning on buying cherry pie or raspberry mousse. I could of bought 2 new colours rather than having 2 cobalt. Sucks! You do have to be so careful with these scarves!


----------



## jennylovexo

oh noooooooooooo kittykittycatcat I'm so sorry your cat ruined your lq   I must say he has good taste!!   They are so very delicate that you do have to be super careful with them.    Where on the scarf are the holes, are they towards the bottom near the fringe or somewhere in the center of the scarf?   That does look like a super pretty color.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^^They are around the centre. It probably wouldn't be too noticeable most of the time when wearing it.


----------



## LavenderIce

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Thanks for posting your quotes!!  We're pretty sure that Cherrypie & Love are the same color. They've changed some of the names of the colors and we were under the impression that those two colors are the same.
> 
> What color is Haze?  I agree as long as there is a discount code offered for some kind of percent off then they're totally affordable. These scarves are my new obsession!!


 
You're welcome!  I love the quotes as much as I love the scarves themselves.  Haze is a grey shade.  I think it's like a grey with a hint of baby blue.  I wish there was a place I could see these IRL so that I know what the actual color is.  Also, with the name changes it gets confusing.

Speaking of name changes, what is amarone now?  Is it available at all?  It's listed here on singer22.com:  http://www.singer22.com/loscasseonli.html



kittykittycatcat said:


> ^^They are around the centre. It probably wouldn't be too noticeable most of the time when wearing it.


 
I don't think it will be noticeable either.


----------



## p3bbz

Here is a pic of the scarf in Island. Please excuse the bad cropping. The BF had originally taken the pic when I got home from work. I changed into PJs and he deleted it because he thought I was just messing around!! So I had to take another photo in my PJs. had to crop out my Care Bear PJs. 







Anyways.. the color is a lot lighter, aqua, tropical, etc. than I thought so it's going back to Blondette. I had emailed them about the missinterpretation so I will be getting a full refund. They also made sure to include another photo on their site to show the correct color. 

These colors can be frustrating and I wish Lotus Pink looked exactly how it did on Pink Mascara! As it turns out.. I called the two Bloomingdales in NYC. The one on 59st doesn't carry Love Quotes. The one in Soho does but the SA said in a "few" colors. I didn't have time to ask which ones but I will have to try to make a stop there hopefully some time this week to see them in IRL. 

Wink in downtown NYC might carry them since they carry them on their website. 
http://www.winknyc.com/


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> Here is a pic of the scarf in Island. Please excuse the bad cropping. The BF had originally taken the pic when I got home from work. I changed into PJs and he deleted it because he thought I was just messing around!! So I had to take another photo in my PJs. had to crop out my Care Bear PJs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways.. the color is a lot lighter, aqua, tropical, etc. than I thought so it's going back to Blondette. I had emailed them about the missinterpretation so I will be getting a full refund. They also made sure to include another photo on their site to show the correct color.
> 
> These colors can be frustrating and I wish Lotus Pink looked exactly how it did on Pink Mascara! As it turns out.. I called the two Bloomingdales in NYC. The one on 59st doesn't carry Love Quotes. The one in Soho does but the SA said in a "few" colors. I didn't have time to ask which ones but I will have to try to make a stop there hopefully some time this week to see them in IRL.
> 
> Wink in downtown NYC might carry them since they carry them on their website.
> http://www.winknyc.com/


 
Thanks so much for the pic of Island!!  I actually think it looks like a nice color.  It doesn't look as bright as it looks on some of the sites.  I understand though if it's not the color you were expecting then it's a total disappointment and I'd send it back too.  I'm glad they're letting you return it for a full refund.  

Oh man I wonder if the Bloomies here in SF has the love quotes.    That's kinda weird that only the store in soho has them.  I'd love to go to a store and check out all the colors so I could know which colors I really love! 

It looks like Wink only has a few colors too though.  ush:   So what color are you leaning towards now?  Do you have any idea?  Is the lotus pink too light for you?


----------



## jennylovexo

LavenderIce said:


> You're welcome! I love the quotes as much as I love the scarves themselves. Haze is a grey shade. I think it's like a grey with a hint of baby blue. I wish there was a place I could see these IRL so that I know what the actual color is. Also, with the name changes it gets confusing.
> 
> Speaking of name changes, what is amarone now? Is it available at all? It's listed here on singer22.com: http://www.singer22.com/loscasseonli.html


 
I love the quotes too!!!  I couldn't agree more about wishing there was a place I could go to see them too so I'd know which colors I really like and which ones I don't care for.  

Wow, I never even noticed Amarone before.  That's a good question, I have no clue if it's available or what it might be called now.  I know for sure I haven't seen it on any of the websites I've been stalking lately.  I'll let you know if I come across it. 

*kittykittycatcat -*  If I were you I wouldn't buy another in the cobalt.  I'd definitely get a different color instead.  Maybe you should wear yours a bit and see if the holes get any bigger.  Hopefully they won't be noticeable like you said.


----------



## clearbright

*kittykittycatcat*, i'm so sorry about your scarf! at least the holes are in the middle so you can still wear the scarf. i'd definitely buy a different color instead of buying another one in cobalt! 

*p3bbz*, thanks for posting a pic of island! i'm glad blondette is giving you a full refund. which color are you going to get instead? 

*tokilicious*, i posted a pic of haze before. it's a cool grey with blue/lilac undertones. it's pretty but i wanted a true grey so i decided not to keep it. here's the pic again! (peace on L, haze on R)
(oh and i'll upload my marina pics and post in a bit!)


----------



## jennylovexo

Thanks Clearbright!!  Can you tell that the colors are getting to me? 
I'm really starting to  Peace!!    I can't wait to see your pics of marina!


----------



## sweetpea2

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lovely scarves..too bad I'll never need them where I live!



nice screen name!!!   also, i just started reading this thread, so i don't know if anyone has responded to you, but these are very light weight linen scarves.  perfect for warm weather, they aren't the "keep you warm" type of scarf.


----------



## sweetpea2

exotikittenx said:


> I just placed an order for two Love Quotes scarves in gorgeous colors.  Anyone have any modeling pictures?  I got them with a discount so I am really excited.  I got a mauve shade and a cherry shade.  Can't wait, and I will post some pics when they come in.  I would love to see other photos from anyone else who owns one.



there are a bunch of celeb pics here:  

http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/details/s700MM

the pics rotate, so just wait for a min when you go on the site


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Thanks Clearbright!!  Can you tell that the colors are getting to me?
> I'm really starting to  Peace!!    I can't wait to see your pics of marina!



peace is nice! i might get it later. 

ok here are my marina pics! i took one without flash and one with. i think the colors came out pretty accurately!


----------



## sweetpea2

wow!  it took me half an hour to read through this whole thread!  after the fact, i think marina is my next purchase.  i'm sure they will come in different colors in the summer/fall/etc


----------



## jennylovexo

Clearbright Marina looks AWESOME!!!  It looked much darker in the pics you have of it in the plastic.  OMG, I  it on you!!!  Thanks sooooooooo much for the pics!!


----------



## LMT973

Hi Ladies, 
  I too just read through the whole thread.  I wanted a neutral color and was looking at Dune and Beach.  Any advice? I can't tell the difference between the two bc as many of you have said - the pictures on different websites make some of the colors look like others.


----------



## LavenderIce

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I love the quotes too!!! I couldn't agree more about wishing there was a place I could go to see them too so I'd know which colors I really like and which ones I don't care for.
> 
> Wow, I never even noticed Amarone before. That's a good question, I have no clue if it's available or what it might be called now. I know for sure I haven't seen it on any of the websites I've been stalking lately. *I'll let you know if I come across it. *


 
Please do!  I would love it so, so much.  



LMT973 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I too just read through the whole thread. I wanted a neutral color and was looking at Dune and Beach. Any advice? I can't tell the difference between the two bc as many of you have said - the pictures on different websites make some of the colors look like others.


 
I was looking at Dune and Beach too.  I don't have any advice on them, except chose the one that's available with a discount code.  haha


----------



## canada's

*can anyone post love/cherry pie and raspberry mousse in the same picture WITH FLASH?

*this is so difficult! i'm thinking maybe i should get one and see how it goes, but i really want to have two since i don't like wearing one accessory all of the time.


----------



## cherylc

clearbright said:


> peace is nice! i might get it later.
> 
> ok here are my marina pics! i took one without flash and one with. i think the colors came out pretty accurately!


 
clearbright, marina looks beautiful on you!!! i can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## p3bbz

clearbright said:


> peace is nice! i might get it later.
> 
> ok here are my marina pics! i took one without flash and one with. i think the colors came out pretty accurately!


*clearbright*, marina is TDF and looks absolutely lovely on you! I'm actually debating on purchasing the color. 

*TokiliciousJenY* - you should try to call the SF bloomies! you never know! I'm assuming the Bloomies in NY vary in merchandise to cater to the neighborhood? That is odd though. 

*kittykittycatcat* - so sorry to hear about your cobalt! my little jack russell fell asleep in my opened luggage once while I was putting clothes away and got his dirty paws and claws all over my beige cashmere sweater! I was so angry but at the same time felt a bit of "aww" because he looked so cute sleeping there! Try to make do with the cobalt and see how it looks - perhaps spoil yourself with a new color! 

Gals, I'm a little torn between marina, lotus pink, peace, wheatgrass, or two colors .. oh my they're all so lovely. I really have to get off my butt next week and go see them in IRL. I'm so anxious to get my first one!


----------



## Sabine

I love these scarves but i have to order online and i'm stuck between the yoga,deuce and sand does anybody have side by side pics of these. I am a natural blond and im not sure it won't clash


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Yeah I think you girls are right, I should just get another colour then if the holes get bigger after more wears then I'll get another cobalt.

I'm still a little torn on which colour I should get!


----------



## jennylovexo

canada's - I don't have both colors but some girls have already taken pics. Hopefully this can help you. 

Cherry Pie ( I think she said it's more red IRL than the pic shows)






Raspberry mousse with the flash






Raspberry mousse w/out flash


----------



## Sukey

Im torn between colors lol.....considering raspberry mousse, marina, jeep (or sage) and cocoshell......all very different, and I love all the colors 
Im wondering if any of the above are more versatile....


----------



## jennylovexo

LMT973 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I too just read through the whole thread. I wanted a neutral color and was looking at Dune and Beach. Any advice? I can't tell the difference between the two bc as many of you have said - the pictures on different websites make some of the colors look like others.


 
I wish I could help you but I don't know too much about the neutrals just yet.  I do know that I  my meditation (black)!!   What sites have you seen dune and beach on?  I can only find the little tiny swatches.  It looks to me from what I can see beach is more of a white color and dune is more tanish.  

Here's a pic I found of Lilo wearing Dune


----------



## jennylovexo

Sukey said:


> Im torn between colors lol.....considering raspberry mousse, marina, jeep (or sage) and cocoshell......all very different, and I love all the colors
> Im wondering if any of the above are more versatile....


 
I was just looking at cocoshell.    You're absolutely right though your choices are so very different.  Will this be your first one?  If so I'd suggest the color that will go with your wardrobe best, I believe that would make it the most versatile.  The one that you think you'd get the most wear out of.   If I was choosing out of your selection for myself I'd definitely choose raspberry mousse because pink is my favorite color.  Is there any one main color that makes up your wardrobe?


----------



## Sukey

^^I tend to wear more neutrals and jewel tones but also have some brighter tops(if it helps, I'm lt/med brown hair, green eyes, fair complexion)

Pinks are iffy on me unless they are a deeper pink---thats why raspberry is the only pink Id consider
I like the other 3 (and they "fit" me colorwise) but wonder if they are too dark for spring/summer

ETA--yes, my first one!


----------



## jennylovexo

I don't know which to tell you I'd prefer for you.  To be honest I love every one I've seen so far so I don't think you could go wrong with any of the colors.  Is there one color you're leaning towards more than the other?   I don't think any of the colors you chose are too dark for the spring/summer.   What about a yoga (white).  That would definitely be neutral enough and go with everything.  Plus it would look amazing for the summer!  

Here's a pic of sarah michelle gellar w/ yoga






I want a yoga for myself so bad but I wear makeup and I'm afraid it might rub off on the scarf.  ush:


----------



## Sukey

white against my face would make me look dead lol...If I had to narrow it down, maybe marina or jeep (but I do love the pop of raspberry and the warmth of cocoshell lol)

ETA I have a lot of kids and kids + white = disaster lol


----------



## jennylovexo

ohhhhhhhhhhhh noooooooo not dead   Why do they have to be so expensive?  If they were cheaper I'd say get them all!    I'm going to say go with Marina.  I think that's a super pretty blue for the summer.  After seeing clearbright's marina I'm totally loving that color.


----------



## Sukey

yeah, marina may be a good one to start with...its seems like a good year round color too


----------



## jennylovexo

Sukey said:


> yeah, marina may be a good one to start with...its seems like a good year round color too


 
ita - it does seem like an awesome year round color.   I think you should maybe start there and see how you like it.  Although I'm sure you're going to absolutely love it.  I can't believe it took me as long as it did to find these scarves!!  

I'm thinking of getting it for my sister for Christmas.  I'm having the worst time deciding on a color for her because she has pashminas that she wears in black/white & pink so I was thinking I should get her a totally different color than she already has so I'm leaning towards marina.


----------



## cherylc

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh noooooooo not dead  Why do they have to be so expensive? If they were cheaper I'd say get them all!  I'm going to say go with Marina. I think that's a super pretty blue for the summer. After seeing clearbright's marina I'm totally loving that color.


 
I COMPLETELY AGREE WITH YOU!!! I'd totally buy them all if they weren't $85 bucks a pop! lol.


----------



## pooh1001a

does anyone know where i can purchase deft blue? It's so pretty but haven't seen it anywhere...


----------



## LavenderIce

pooh1001a said:


> does anyone know where i can purchase deft blue? It's so pretty but haven't seen it anywhere...


 
I saw it listed on singer22.com on one of their swatches, but it is not available.


----------



## jennylovexo

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG I just opened my cosmopolitan from shopbop and it STINKS like cigarette smoke   I am not a smoker so it's not from me.  I don't know what to do.


----------



## cherylc

TokiliciousJenY said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG I just opened my cosmopolitan from shopbop and it STINKS like cigarette smoke  I am not a smoker so it's not from me. I don't know what to do.


 
EWWWWWWWWWWW! call CS asap! that is completely unacceptable! you'd think they'd put a little time and effort to check over returns!

but i thought you already bought cosmo from another store? or is this a second cosmo?


----------



## LavenderIce

toki--you have to see if you can return/exchange them.  I am not a smoker either and I loathe cigarette smoke.  I find that odd since the scarf is wrapped in plastic.  Someone had to have handled it while smoking?  I am imagining my LQ scarf being handled by a smoker and I am getting grossed out.  (Sorry to the smokers out there.)  No way would I keep something I purchased that smelled bad.  They have to send you a brand new one or refund your money.


----------



## jennylovexo

cherylc said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWW! call CS asap! that is completely unacceptable! you'd think they'd put a little time and effort to check over returns!
> 
> but i thought you already bought cosmo from another store? or is this a second cosmo?


 
I'm pretty sure they're closed on Sundays and I'm sure they won't be in tomorrow since it's a holiday ush:  I sent an email and I have the scarf out hoping the smell will go away.   It is a very strong smell 

This is my only cosmo.  I bought both my cosmo & raspberry from shopbop and I bought my meditation from lisakline.  

LavendarIce - I think even if a smoker had the scarf in their smoky house or car for a bit it would absorb the smell.  Plus you can take them out of the plastic and put them back in.  What a disappointment.  This kind of stuff ALWAYS happens to me!!!!!! 

If I got it for about 75% off retail I'd have no problem with it but with the 20% off it was still $68 which is kinda a lot IMO for a scarf to be icky.


----------



## LavenderIce

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'm pretty sure they're closed on Sundays and I'm sure they won't be in tomorrow since it's a holiday ush: I sent an email and I have the scarf out hoping the smell will go away. It is a very strong smell
> 
> This is my only cosmo. I bought both my cosmo & raspberry from shopbop and I bought my meditation from lisakline.
> 
> LavendarIce - I think even if a smoker had the scarf in their smoky house or car for a bit it would absorb the smell. Plus you can take them out of the plastic and put them back in. What a disappointment. This kind of stuff ALWAYS happens to me!!!!!!
> 
> If I got it for about 75% off retail I'd have no problem with it but with the 20% off it was still *$68 which is kinda a lot IMO for a scarf to be icky*.


 
ITA!  For what we pay they should not have an odor.  Did you get your cosmo and raspberry at the same time?  Did you have problems with the raspberry?


----------



## jennylovexo

LavenderIce said:


> ITA! For what we pay they should not have an odor. Did you get your cosmo and raspberry at the same time? Did you have problems with the raspberry?


 
Yes, I bought them both on the sale day w/20% off everything.  They arrived last week but they've been sitting here in their plastic because I really couldn't decide which I was going to keep.  Finally I decided it was looking like the cosmo so I opened it today.   I opened the raspberry too just to see if it smelled too and it doesn't.   That's what's making me think the cosmo was a return.   The cosmo is a super barbieish pink in the daylight.  You actually know what it smells like...a hotel!!!!!   I just took pics of it.  I'll post them in a few.


----------



## LavenderIce

You've got a lot of restraint to not open them.  I am Miss Instant Gratification, I opened my LQs as soon as I got them.  I'll be looking forward to your pics.


----------



## jennylovexo

I'm usually not like this but since I couldn't decide which to keep I didn't open either   Normally I'd have already worn both if I knew I was keeping both!!   Here are my pics.  sorry if they're bad i had to take them myself.

Cosmopolitan






Raspberry Mousse






I know in the pics they look really close in color but cosmo is a super bright pink like a barbie pink and raspberry is a hotter pink.  i hope that makes sense! I pretty much  them both


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for posting your pics.  I prefer the raspberry.  I am not a pink person and most certainly not a Barbie pink girl.  Actually, I bought a Isaac Mizrahi for Target shirtdress that is close in color to the raspberry, just darker.  If you're set on both, you should return the cosmo for one that doesn't smell.


----------



## jennylovexo

Can you see the difference in color in the pics?


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Can you see the difference in color in the pics?



*tokilicious*, thanks for posting pics!!! both look gorgeous on you and i can definitely see the difference in color between the two! 

and... the cosmo smell might *not* be cigarette smoke!!  i've noticed a few of the LQs i've come across have a strong smell right out of the plastic, which does resemble cigarette smoke, but i think it may just be from the material (maybe the linen?) or the dye, and it does dissipate fairly quickly (like after wearing it once or twice). so i'd suggest wearing your cosmo around before sending it back to shopbop! i'm pretty sure it's not cigarette smoke from a return (after all, shopbop only JUST started carrying LQ when they had the 20% code). it is odd that not all of the LQs have the smell, but i've definitely noticed it too! ush:


----------



## LavenderIce

Man, smelly LQs?  That's normal?  To have a smell like cigarette smoke means it is a strong smell.  At least now we know it happens and that it will go away.  I consider myself lucky for not encountering one yet.  

I do see the difference between the cosmo and raspberry.  I still prefer the raspberry, however, if you're a pink person I can see the reason for keeping both.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> *tokilicious*, thanks for posting pics!!! both look gorgeous on you and i can definitely see the difference in color between the two!
> 
> and... the cosmo smell might *not* be cigarette smoke!!  i've noticed a few of the LQs i've come across have a strong smell right out of the plastic, which does resemble cigarette smoke, but i think it may just be from the material (maybe the linen?) or the dye, and it does dissipate fairly quickly (like after wearing it once or twice). so i'd suggest wearing your cosmo around before sending it back to shopbop! i'm pretty sure it's not cigarette smoke from a return (after all, shopbop only JUST started carrying LQ when they had the 20% code). it is odd that not all of the LQs have the smell, but i've definitely noticed it too! ush:


 
I'm sorry the pics aren't the best quality. I was home alone and had to use the stinking mirror!  They are taken without a flash. I'm so glad you & LavendarIce can see the difference in color!! 

so I thought I was def keeping cosmo but after putting them both on I think that raspberry might look better on me.  I might just keep them both. I'm just bummed that the raspberry has the same quote that my meditation had. 

about the smell you are absolutely right because it doesn't smell today!  I had it all opened up airing out in the living room and it's fine now. That is so strange that they normally smell because my meditation didn't smell at all. Perhaps it's the different dyes on the different colors. I feel stupid now that I went and emailed shopbop ush: I had no idea that they just started carrying them. So you don't think there could've really been time for someone to return it? Either way the smell is now gone. Clearbright you are the LQ queen, you know so much! Thank you for posting the info!!  I still have to try to tie mine your way!! I'm looking forward to doing that!

Clearbright - Which color do you prefer?  Is that a silly question since you bought raspberry?


----------



## clearbright

the pics actually turned out really well for using a mirror! 

i definitely prefer the raspberry! i was looking for a deep pink and the raspberry is exactly what i was looking for (in fact i wouldn't have minded if it were even more intense! ). if you think raspberry looks better on, you should keep it and  maybe send cosmo back and exchange for a diff color?  oh and maybe you can just exchange the quotes between rasp and cosmo... is that bad? i feel like it's okay since they seem to be random anyway! ush:

 i'm so glad the smell went away! i remember noticing a strong smell on some of the LQs and if it hadn't gone away i would've returned them because i despise cigarette smoke.  oh as for the return thing, i am positive that shopbop didn't have LQ until right before the 20% off code because when i placed my order a couple of weeks before that, i even checked shopbop to see if they carried LQ and i didn't see it listed! they may have had LQ for like a week before the code, so unless someone ordered and returned right away, like within a span of days, i don't think it was possible that it was a return. plus you probably would be able to tell that it was unfolded and refolded because when i refolded the ones i returned, i wasn't able to get them as crisp and neatly folded (although it was pretty close)!

oh so i have a bloomies report!!! i will make it a separate post though because i also have pics to post.


----------



## clearbright

ok so i was in SF bloomies yesterday and decided to look in the scarf section just in case they had any LQ. to my delight, i spotted a rack of pink scarves that looked like LQ and when i got closer, i saw the telltale quote tags hanging off them!  so then i immediately looked around to see where the other colors were... but there were none! i decided to ask the SA and she confirmed that they only had the "pink color" and that was it!! :weird:

so while i was happy to actually see an LQ at a store IRL, i was sad they didn't have any other colors! 

as for the color they had, i am 99% certain it was cosmopolitan!  it even has the same quote that tokilicious's cosmo has! here are pics i snapped for y'all.  (first pic is with flash, second is without)












maybe if they do well, they will bring in more colors?? oh and one more thing - the price was $88!


----------



## jennylovexo

Thanks for saying my pics turned out well!!  

Honestly the only other color I really really want right now is the dusty mauve and shopbop doesn't have it.  I'm dying for a good tobi code so I can get it.  Other than that I don't know what color I'd choose.  I'm really into pinks and black so maybe I'll just keep them both  and hopefully tobi will eventually have a sale.  I was really hoping for a good code from them for today but I guess not. ush:

I could definitely switch the quotes since they're just pinned on it's no big deal at all.  I wonder how many different quotes there are   I can't believe that I've ordered 3 so far and got 2 of the same quote.  That really took the excitement out of it for me.  

I was thinking about the smell and wondering if maybe it is the fabric or the dye they use and once the scarf is placed into the plastic the plastic really holds the smell because for it to go away in one day is kind of odd.  You're right though if it was cigarette smoke there is no way it would be gone already.  That wouldn't come out unless I washed it or dry cleaned it.   

That's good to know that they just started carrying the LQ.  Thanks so much for sharing.  I highly doubt someone bought it and returned it that fast.  I mean look at me it took me a week just to get them out of their plastic!!    I've really been having fun obesssing over them though! 

OMG, I cannot wait to hear your bloomies report!!    PICS TOO?


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> ok so i was in SF bloomies yesterday and decided to look in the scarf section just in case they had any LQ. to my delight, i spotted a rack of pink scarves that looked like LQ and when i got closer, i saw the telltale quote tags hanging off them!  so then i immediately looked around to see where the other colors were... but there were none! i decided to ask the SA and she confirmed that they only had the "pink color" and that was it!!
> 
> so while i was happy to actually see an LQ at a store IRL, i was sad they didn't have any other colors!
> 
> as for the color they had, i am 99% certain it was cosmopolitan! it even has the same quote that tokilicious's cosmo has! here are pics i snapped for y'all.  (first pic is with flash, second is without)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if they do well, they will bring in more colors?? oh and one more thing - the price was $88!


 
YOU ROCK CLEARBRIGHT!!  How in the world did you get such great pics? I agree this color is definitely cosmopolitan. So wait, did every single scarf have the same exact quote? If so, then that's super weird that my raspberry had a different quote than yours.

It's so strange that they got only the one color in. That would be awesome if they had a ton of colors!! Maybe they will get more!! You know what though, those scarves are going to get all snagged and look icky before not too long. They're so delicate and I've seen how people handle stuff in the store. I'd almost prefer to buy them online so you know they haven't been taken out of their plastic. 

$88 stinks. I saw something where I think last season they were only around $70 is that true? I feel like they're climbing in price. We'd better stock up while we can!


----------



## clearbright

tokilicious, if you like pinks then definitely keep cosmo! it's definitely a pretty, girly color, and knowing that you like pink, it's different enough from raspberry to keep both.  hopefully tobi will come out with a code soon!!

you know, i still have the other LQs that i bought for my friend (she's out of the country so i haven't been able to give them to her yet) and i think they all have different quotes! i'll look again later when i go home (currently at my bf's) and type up the different ones.  

i think you're right about the plastic holding in the smell! and then when we take it out of the plastic, it's especially intense but then goes away when left out in the open. it's definitely an odd smell... not pleasant at all! 

sorry if my bloomie's report was a bit anti-climactic! i was hoping they'd at least have a few different colors, but unfortunately they only had one. but at least they had the one, right? gives me hope that they will start carrying other colors! i wonder if other bloomie's have more? like the stanford one?  oh and i did check all the different cosmos and they had the exact same quote!! weird huh?? oh wait, i think i forgot to tell you that my raspberry did have the same quote as yours! i found a pic with the tag on and it was the same quote, so i was just remembering wrong since i already took the tags off and forgot to note which one came from which.  lol. however... my marina and my friend's marina definitely have different quotes and your rasp and meditation have the same quote, so i wonder if they try to use the same quote for each color but when they run out just slap another one on? *trying to imagine a scene from the LQ factory* 

as for the pics, i had to use photoshop to correct the colors. i tried using "auto color correction" and i was happy with the results!! i was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was (it doesn't always come out the way i want!) 

i didn't know what LQ was until recently, so i don't remember seeing them online, but i do recall seeing some articles where they listed the price and i think you're right that they were cheaper! i hope they don't get even more expensive... they're not cheap as it is!!  and i agree that i'd rather get my scarf online knowing it's all protected in plastic as opposed to being out in the open with shoppers manhandling them. but i guess i'd also be okay with being able to inspect them in person before buying them to make sure i got one without any damage!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright, you really think i can keep both??  you think they're different enough to have two?  pink IS my fave color and I'm trying to think about what other color I'd get if I exchanged one and the only one I really want right now for myself is the dusty mauve.   I know if I got any of the blues or greens I'd never wear them ush:  if you come across a good tobi code (over 10% off ) please please please let me know! 

oohhhhhhhhh, i'd love to hear what your friend's lq's say.  thanks for doing that!! 

i'm thankful that the smell went away so fast.  that's what made me realize it's def. not cigarette smoke because that smell never leaves.  you can't air something out that has a cigarette odor, it just doesn't work.

I 'd your bloomies report.  I totally appreciate it.  I didn't know there was more than one bloomie's around here!  hopefully they will start carrying other colors because i'd love to go there and see them IRL!  plus bloomies has good sales so maybe eventually we can get a great price on some lq   it is so weird that every single cosmo there had the same quote because if one color has only one quote then why did my raspberry & meditation both have the same quote  it doesn't make sense. so our raspberries have the same quote, that's good to know.  I wonder if meditation has random quotes.  I'm so confused...I wonder how it really works.  You're prob. right they try to use the same quotes and if they run out they just start slapping random quotes on there  That's funny, the visual at the LQ factory! 

Can someone else who bought meditation please post your quote? 

Did you whip your camera out in bloomies to take the pics?

I too hope they don't get even more expensive.  It just means we need to stock up now!!   That's a good point about picking a good one w/out any damage.  If you made it in to bloomies before people rummaged through them it might be okay but once the mass crowds fondle the lq's they're bound to be snagged and have lipstick on them.  

Are you considering purchasing any more anytime soon?


----------



## pooh1001a

clearbright said:


> peace is nice! i might get it later.
> 
> ok here are my marina pics! i took one without flash and one with. i think the colors came out pretty accurately!


 
Clearbright, Marina looks awesome on you!  I love it.  Just ordered one for myself   Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## starbabe105

just curious if anyone has bought parfait? i bought both cosmo and raspberry but returned them cos i want a pink somewhere in b/w...just wondering if anyone has a pix of parfait under real lighting


----------



## jennylovexo

pooh1001a said:


> Clearbright, Marina looks awesome on you! I love it. Just ordered one for myself  Thanks for posting the pic!


 
Congrats Pooh!!  Where did you order from??

Starbabe - Unfortunately that's one pink I don't have.  Please post a pic when you receive it.  Hopefully someone else here has it already and we can see it!!


----------



## jennylovexo

If you were buying a gift what color would you pick to give someone?  I guess I'm pretty much asking what is your absolute fave LQ if you could only have one.  TIA!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

marina or yoga make good gift colors for people that you aren't sure have a fave color.


----------



## jennylovexo

Thanks so much for your opinion.  It's actually for my sister and I asked her what her fave color is because I wasn't sure and she said GREEN!  I couldn't believe it because I never would've guessed that.  I was just looking at the greens and since I'm not a fan it's hard for me to pick one.   My boyfriend picked jeep.  Do you like that color?


----------



## takeoutbox

i received seaglass, peace and meditation today.  i really like the color of sealgass, very crisp, not too bright, just perfect.  not sure what i was expecting, but kinda disappointed with peace.  but overall i'm happy with the texture and size of the scarves, i definitely want a couple more colors.


----------



## jennylovexo

^ oooh oooh ,congrats!!  What color is seaglass IRL?  Any chance you can post a pic of the seaglass?    What is the quote you received on your meditation?


----------



## pooh1001a

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Congrats Pooh!! Where did you order from??
> 
> Starbabe - Unfortunately that's one pink I don't have. Please post a pic when you receive it. Hopefully someone else here has it already and we can see it!!


 
Thanks!  I can't wait for it to come!  This is my first but I don't think it will be my last  There's so many beautiful colors!

btw, I really like Jeep and I'm not a green type of gal.  I'm sure your sis will love it.


----------



## takeoutbox

quote for meditation is "where there is love there are always miracles.  willla cather"

i will try to  post a pic before the end of the week, right now, i don't have access to my digital camera.  i think the picture on tobi.com is fairly true to irl.


----------



## jennylovexo

pooh1001a said:


> Thanks! I can't wait for it to come! This is my first but I don't think it will be my last  There's so many beautiful colors!
> 
> btw, I really like Jeep and I'm not a green type of gal. I'm sure your sis will love it.


 
Where did you order yours from?  Were you able to use a code and at least get a discount?  I can't wait to see what color pink yours is.  I'm obsessed with pink. :shame:

So I think Jeep it is for her.  Now I just have to find a good code and free shipping.  This bargain shopping thing stinks! 

*takeoutbox -*  thanks so much for posting the quote.  That's the exact same quote that was on my meditation and on my raspberry mousse.  We were trying to figure out if the quotes were the same for the same colors and it pretty much looks like they are.   No big deal about the pic.  I'm gonna go check it out on tobi.  Is that where you got yours?


----------



## pinkmitsy4

there are way too many colors to choose from with love quotes..
i already have: meditation, amerone, jeep, dove, parfait, raspberry mouse.
but i still really want: yoga, seaglass, and lime ice.
can't wait to add to my collection!!


----------



## jennylovexo

pinkmitsy - Any chance you can post pics of your amazing collection?  where'd you get your amarone?  someone on here is looking for it.  Is it older?  Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Elly0216

does anyone have a picture of love quotes 'violet' scarf? or has anyone seen it in real life? sounds pretty.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

TokiliciousJenY said:


> pinkmitsy - Any chance you can post pics of your amazing collection? where'd you get your amarone? someone on here is looking for it. Is it older? Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


 
I'll definitely post some pics! I got amarone on ebay in the fall so it is definitely an older color. But it is such a nice purple that i love wearing it.


----------



## clearbright

pinkmitsy4 said:


> there are way too many colors to choose from with love quotes..
> i already have: meditation, amerone, jeep, dove, parfait, raspberry mouse.
> but i still really want: yoga, seaglass, and lime ice.
> can't wait to add to my collection!!



wow *pinkmitsy*, i would love to see pics of your LQ collection too! especially parfait vs. raspberry mousse. 




			
				pooh1001a said:
			
		

> Clearbright, Marina looks awesome on you! I love it. Just ordered one for myself  Thanks for posting the pic!



yay! congrats on ordering marina, hope you  it!!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> clearbright, you really think i can keep both??  you think they're different enough to have two?



yes i definitely think you could keep both, but only because you're a pink lover! for me, they'd probably be too close in color, but i'm not a huge pink lover (although i do like it).  but i do think that raspberry is more of an intense raspberry color (lol) whereas cosmo is a girlier brighter pink. 

i took a pic of my friend's LQ quotes this morning so i will post them in a little bit! i think one of them is the same as my yoga... hmm. 



> Did you whip your camera out in bloomies to take the pics?


 yep! that's exactly what i did!!! 



> Are you considering purchasing any more anytime soon?



hmm probably not! i feel like i have a good assortment of colors for now.  i may consider adding one or two later... i'm sort of liking lotus pink and jeep!  how about you?


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> i do think that raspberry is more of an intense raspberry color (lol) whereas cosmo is a girlier brighter pink.


 
That is the perfect description of both the colors!  

I can't believe you took pictures in the store without getting into trouble.  That's usually a huge deal to the associates.  Good work!!  

I cannot wait to see the pics of your friend's lq!!  If only she knew we were drooling over them!!  

I'm thinking about getting jeep for my sister for Christmas. Lotus Pink is so pretty I'm afraid if I see it I'll want that color too!!  Those are awesome choices though!!  As of right now I really really want dusty mauve.  Honestly all I really needed was ONE pink and a black and those would be good for me for awhile.   So I end up with TWO pink and a black, not too shabby!


----------



## clearbright

yeah usually i try to take stealth pics, but the SA wasn't around (this is after i asked about any other colors) so i just snapped a few quick pics, and even used flash for one of them! 

for my friend's LQs, i was luckily able to turn over the quote cards through the plastic so i could take pics without opening up the packages.  and guess what! one of them is lotus pink!!  i'll try to upload pics later this afternoon; i'm having a really busy day at work so don't have too much time atm!

but you know, as a pink lover i think lotus pink would be a really nice addition to your collection. :devil: but i may be biased because i am starting to want it for myself too.  i also think dusty mauve is pretty!! but for some reason i am not dying to own that one, i think because i'm afraid it might wash me out! :s


----------



## jennylovexo

That's so awesome that you just whipped out your camera and took the pics in the store!! I  it!!  

OMGGGGGGGGGGGg, really, you've got lotus pink in your possession?  I'm dying to see it!!   I cannot wait to see your pics!!   Work always has to spoil all the fun in life!!      You don't need to twist my arm to buy another pink scarf!  Although I already have a really pretty scarf in a super light pink so I might not be as tempted to buy lotus pink.  I'm sure I'll feel different once I see it though.  

I wore my cosmo yesterday and the barista at starbucks LOVED it!  She said "THAT'S A GREAT PINK FOR YOU!"  I was so happy!!


----------



## p3bbz

TokiliciousJenY said:


> That's so awesome that you just whipped out your camera and took the pics in the store!! I  it!!
> 
> OMGGGGGGGGGGGg, really, you've got lotus pink in your possession? I'm dying to see it!! I cannot wait to see your pics!!  Work always has to spoil all the fun in life!!  You don't need to twist my arm to buy another pink scarf! Although I already have a really pretty scarf in a super light pink so I might not be as tempted to buy lotus pink. I'm sure I'll feel different once I see it though.
> 
> I wore my cosmo yesterday and the barista at starbucks LOVED it! She said "THAT'S A GREAT PINK FOR YOU!" I was so happy!!


 

My my ladies! I can't keep up with your posts! hahah. Great Bloomies photo clearbright! I can't wait to see the lotus pink!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Wheres the cheapest place to get Cherry Pie, Raspberry Mousse & Yoga? 

Any 20% codes for Tobi?


----------



## jennylovexo

That is a good question kittykittycatcat  I know that lisakline.com has 25% off with the code LUCKY but that site only has raspberry.  I think singer22 had the code USWEEKLY for 20% off    The only code for tobi is 10% off  it's 10grechen     

Did I help at all or totally confuse you more? :shame:


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> My my ladies! I can't keep up with your posts! hahah. Great Bloomies photo clearbright! I can't wait to see the lotus pink!!


 
I'm in this thread like 24/7 because I'm so obsessed! :shame:


----------



## sweetpea2

hope this helps!


----------



## p3bbz

sweetpea2 said:


> hope this helps!



Just .. wow! This is awesome. THANKS!!


----------



## Elly0216

^thanks so much for that picture! now i want violet and dove...hmm now only to find them


----------



## shyne1025

I got two from Lisa Kline.. I got beach and peace.. Now i want more!!!


----------



## sweetpea2

I just saw that there is ONE cocoshell and ONE mediation (black) left at Lisa Kline.

http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/details/s700MM


----------



## jennylovexo

Thanks for the pics sweetpea!!   OMG, someone needs to get the meditation and cocoshell    I wonder if they're returns?


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I wore my cosmo yesterday and the barista at starbucks LOVED it!  She said "THAT'S A GREAT PINK FOR YOU!"  I was so happy!!



wow that's awesome!! i have a purple pashmina that i got similar compliments on this past winter, it's such a great feeling!  ok that means you definitely have to keep both cosmo and raspberry, right?? 

okay i finally uploaded pics of the quotes; i will post them right after this!




			
				p3bbz said:
			
		

> My my ladies! I can't keep up with your posts! hahah. Great Bloomies photo clearbright! I can't wait to see the lotus pink!!



*p3bbz*, i can barely keep up myself! but yay that so many ladies are interested in LQ! i'm not alone in my obsession!!! 

*sweetpea2*, thanks so much for those pics! did you compile those yourself?  btw i still wonder whether lindsay is wearing cosmopolitan or raspberry mousse in that pic!!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> wow that's awesome!! i have a purple pashmina that i got similar compliments on this past winter, it's such a great feeling!  ok that means you definitely have to keep both cosmo and raspberry, right??


    that defintely means i have to keep both!!   it's official... I'm keeping both!!  




clearbright said:


> btw i still wonder whether lindsay is wearing cosmopolitan or raspberry mousse in that pic!!


   That is the question of the year.  No one can tell!  

Can't WAIT to see your pics!!!!!!


----------



## clearbright

here are the pics of the quotes!! 

cocoshell:





marina (diff quote from mine! )





lotus pink! 





to be continued...


----------



## clearbright

ok last two! (i ran over the limit of images in the last post since i HAD to use smilies and they count toward the max # of images you can use!  i swear this always happens to me because i  using smilies )

haze (same quote as LavenderIce's haze but also same as my punch! )





peace - hehe it has a peace-themed quote!!  i hope they don't substitute diff quotes for this color! this is the perfect one!! 





hope these pics were helpful!!


----------



## jennylovexo

Thank you, thank you thank you thank you the quotes are awesome! I  them all!!  especially the quote on peace that is the absolute best!!     I love using the smilies too and I always get the message that I exceeded the limit! ush:

Would it be too much to ask for you to post a pic of the lotus pink scarf for us whenever you get a chance?  

my faves are wheresoever you go go with all your  and I also  love is the only gold!


----------



## clearbright

you're welcome!!  haha i hate getting that msg about smilies and then having to decide which smilies to delete!! 

i had actually taken a pic comparing raspberry mousse with lotus pink for my friend (even though they're totally different in color  so i guess it's not really comparing ), so here it is! luckily she gave me permission to take the lotus pink out of the plastic.


----------



## jennylovexo

I knowwwwwwwwww, I hate deciding which to delete too!!  

Tell your friend that we love her!!  Thank you so very much for this picture.  I think the lotus is too light for me.  It's beautiful but I have a scarf that's just about the same color.    

wait, is lotus the same color as parafit?


----------



## princessDD

awww...this thread is making me want another one which I really don't need...


----------



## jennylovexo

^ oh no  what color do you NEED?


----------



## shyne1025

how do you wash your love quote scarves?dry clean?


----------



## jennylovexo

that's an awesome question.  mine are too new so i just grabbed one and it's dry clean only


----------



## jennylovexo

princessDD said:


> awww...this thread is making me want another one which I really don't need...


 
do you have any colors in mind :devil:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

princessDD said:


> awww...this thread is making me want another one which I really don't need...


 

omg..me too! i accidentally ordered two of the same colors bc i forgot i had one already.


----------



## jennylovexo

^ noooooo way! ush:  which color did you order again?  you must really love it!!


----------



## hellosunshine

clearbright said:


> *exotikittenx*, thanks so much for posting the link to your LQ pics! they are gorgeous and they look wonderful on you!
> 
> but seriously, why does cherry pie look so much like raspberry mousse?
> 
> *hellosunshine*, i was trying to figure out the color of the LQ on naomi watts too, and i ordered melon ice hoping it was it but i don't think it is! melon ice is peachy without any pink tones, and i have a feeling papaya and melon ice may be the same color, so i don't think it's papaya either. here's a pic of papaya from shopbop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kind of think that naomi's LQ may be lotus pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *digby723*, do you have a tracking number for your package? i think tobi ships UPS and they're in CA so if you're on the east coast it'll probably take about a week! ooh please post a pic of fog when you get it!!


 
lotus pink looks so light. if there was a happy mix between papaya and lotus pink...it would be the color naomi is wearing..haha. But i really do not know that's why i came here.....


& i didn't even know LQ had an offical site..I'll have to check it out now.


----------



## jennylovexo

hellosunshine said:


> lotus pink looks so light. if there was a happy mix between papaya and lotus pink...it would be the color naomi is wearing..haha. But i really do not know that's why i came here.....
> 
> 
> & i didn't even know LQ had an offical site..I'll have to check it out now.


 

lotus pink does look super light.  i was just checking out the colors for you but i don't really see anything lighter than papaya    i don't remember, did you order the papaya and hate it?  

i don't think LQ's website is up and running yet.  i'm pretty sure it's under construction.


----------



## wowo0205

Any new codes for Singer22? USWEEKLY expires 

Thanks!


----------



## digby723

I *JUST *got my fog LQ and I'm in *LOVE*!!!! I've got to get ready to go to work but, I'll take pics later for you guys!!

Only downside is that the packaging from tobi SUCKED! The packaging was ripped, wtf? And the scarf was all wrinkled!  I took it out of the packaging right away and it's fine all except for one teeny tiny snag, but, I'm sure that I would have done that anyways. So, I'm ok with it, their S&H took forever, I'm not about to send it back and then possibly get a worse one, kwim?

I DO know what you ladies are talking about tho with the smell! It smells just like my aunt, and her hubby smokes cigars, so, I actually like the smell, but, for some of you I can understand your frustration!! 

I'm sooooo in love and want to get all the other colors I've been looking at now!!


----------



## Sukey

are Sage and Jeep the same or different? Im reading conflicting things online

also, the USWEEKLY code is expired...any new ones anywhere?


----------



## jennylovexo

digby723 said:


> I *JUST *got my fog LQ and I'm in *LOVE*!!!! I've got to get ready to go to work but, I'll take pics later for you guys!!
> 
> Only downside is that the packaging from tobi SUCKED! The packaging was ripped, wtf? And the scarf was all wrinkled!  I took it out of the packaging right away and it's fine all except for one teeny tiny snag, but, I'm sure that I would have done that anyways. So, I'm ok with it, their S&H took forever, I'm not about to send it back and then possibly get a worse one, kwim?
> 
> I DO know what you ladies are talking about tho with the smell! It smells just like my aunt, and her hubby smokes cigars, so, I actually like the smell, but, for some of you I can understand your frustration!!
> 
> I'm sooooo in love and want to get all the other colors I've been looking at now!!


 
 Digby I can't wait to see your pics!!  

I am so not a fan of Tobi's.  I've had trouble with them in the past and they're not too accommodating so when I can order elsewhere I do.   What did they send it in one of those flimsy white ups envelopes?   UPS ground is the SLOWEST possible way to send something and when you dont' live near their shipping facility forget about it.    It takes a lifetime to get to you.    I can't believe you got your scarf pre-snagged  that is insane.   Were you at least able to use a code at tobi when you got it?

Yours smells weird too?  It must be the fabric or the dye.  I'm glad it doesn't bother you.  After a day out of the package it goes away though.

What other colors are you  over?


----------



## sweetpea2

i got that celeb pic from the lisa kline blog - i'm pretty sure it's directly from love quotes.

http://lisaklineboutique.blogspot.com/


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^ noooooo way! ush: which color did you order again? you must really love it!!


 
i ordered bali bc i totally forgot i had it already. ooops!


----------



## jennylovexo

Sukey said:


> are Sage and Jeep the same or different? Im reading conflicting things online
> 
> also, the USWEEKLY code is expired...any new ones anywhere?


 
i'm not sure if they're the same but they kinda look the same IMO  

the only good code i know of right now is @ lisakline LUCKY gets you 25% off and they offer free shipping over $50   other than that i don't know of any codes right now.  

*Francesca* - You must really  that color, huh?  Can you give it as a gift?  Did you get it on sale at all?


----------



## shyne1025

So I got peace and beach but Lisakline said that they are preorder items! That is sooo weird coz when I ordered they were not. then the only one they have on stock is Solar. So I got that one too and asked them to ship it to me ASAP. I am sooo excited.. Now Im thinking of getting a raspberry soon. Any more codes out there?


----------



## floridagal23

Besides bloomies soho, does anyone know where I can pick these up in person? Thanks!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> So I got peace and beach but Lisakline said that they are preorder items! That is sooo weird coz when I ordered they were not. then the only one they have on stock is Solar. So I got that one too and asked them to ship it to me ASAP. I am sooo excited.. Now Im thinking of getting a raspberry soon. Any more codes out there?


 
how were you able to preorder?  I went there today to order one and clicked the color and it said out of stock and wouldn't let me order it. 

wait, the ONLY color in stock is Solar?   you def. need raspberry  I don't know of any codes for anywhere else.  hopefully someone will post some.


----------



## sweetpea2

what color would it not let you order tokilicousjeny?


----------



## jennylovexo

jeep.  it said it was out of stock and i should click the link to be notified when it was back ush:


----------



## princessDD

TokiliciousJenY said:


> do you have any colors in mind :devil:



debating between rasberry mousse, jeep, or dusty mauve...maybe all three


----------



## princessDD

TokiliciousJenY said:


> clearbright, you really think i can keep both??  you think they're different enough to have two?  pink IS my fave color and I'm trying to think about what other color I'd get if I exchanged one and the only one I really want right now for myself is the dusty mauve.   I know if I got any of the blues or greens I'd never wear them ush:  if you come across a good tobi code (over 10% off ) please please please let me know!
> 
> oohhhhhhhhh, i'd love to hear what your friend's lq's say.  thanks for doing that!!
> 
> i'm thankful that the smell went away so fast.  that's what made me realize it's def. not cigarette smoke because that smell never leaves.  you can't air something out that has a cigarette odor, it just doesn't work.
> 
> I 'd your bloomies report.  I totally appreciate it.  I didn't know there was more than one bloomie's around here!  hopefully they will start carrying other colors because i'd love to go there and see them IRL!  plus bloomies has good sales so maybe eventually we can get a great price on some lq   it is so weird that every single cosmo there had the same quote because if one color has only one quote then why did my raspberry & meditation both have the same quote  it doesn't make sense. so our raspberries have the same quote, that's good to know.  I wonder if meditation has random quotes.  I'm so confused...I wonder how it really works.  You're prob. right they try to use the same quotes and if they run out they just start slapping random quotes on there  That's funny, the visual at the LQ factory!
> 
> Can someone else who bought meditation please post your quote?
> 
> Did you whip your camera out in bloomies to take the pics?
> 
> I too hope they don't get even more expensive.  It just means we need to stock up now!!   That's a good point about picking a good one w/out any damage.  If you made it in to bloomies before people rummaged through them it might be okay but once the mass crowds fondle the lq's they're bound to be snagged and have lipstick on them.
> 
> Are you considering purchasing any more anytime soon?



PLEASE do share if you find a discount code for Tobi. I'm sooo wanting the dusty mauve. On Singer22, there's a Ice Mauve -- do you think it's the same color?


----------



## digby723

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Digby I can't wait to see your pics!!
> 
> I am so not a fan of Tobi's. I've had trouble with them in the past and they're not too accommodating so when I can order elsewhere I do. What did they send it in one of those flimsy white ups envelopes?  UPS ground is the SLOWEST possible way to send something and when you dont' live near their shipping facility forget about it. It takes a lifetime to get to you. I can't believe you got your scarf pre-snagged  that is insane. Were you at least able to use a code at tobi when you got it?
> 
> Yours smells weird too? It must be the fabric or the dye. I'm glad it doesn't bother you. After a day out of the package it goes away though.
> 
> What other colors are you  over?


 
I did use a code with tobi's, got free S&H but, it was *not *worth it!! This scarf shipped *last* monday and got here today!! That's crazy! Their packaging was in a flimsy black plastic bag, it was horrible! If I pay even a dollar for something, I expect it to be shipped properly, kwim? 

It does smell, so, it must be something with the fabric or the dye or something. Like I said, I like the smell so it doesn't bother me lol 

I really want the raspberry mousse, marina and dune...I even went to wal-mart tonight after work and purchased a container to put it in so that I couldn't harm it when I'm not wearing it LOL!

Third photo is with flash, fourth is without. I'm in my pj's otherwise they'd be better pictures LOL! Love my quote though!! I was hoping for Mother Theresa because I think she is such an inspiration to the world and all of her quote are so amazing!


----------



## jennylovexo

thanks so much for the pics.  i  it!!  are you in  with it?    it looks amazing.  these scarves are so addicting.  i'm glad you used a code but a total  for tobi.  i hate them   

isn't it so super soft and comfy?  i live in mine!


----------



## digby723

I do  it and am totally on !!! However, I will *NEVER *order from tobi agian, for anything! They totally suck!!  

I have specail tix to go see SATC tomorrow at 7:30 pm and I think I'm going to wear it for that tomorrow hehe! I can't wait!! You're right tho, it's soooo comfy!!


----------



## Dollie

im not a scarf person, but these are great!


----------



## Sabine

shyne1025 said:


> So I got peace and beach but Lisakline said that they are preorder items! That is sooo weird coz when I ordered they were not. then the only one they have on stock is Solar. So I got that one too and asked them to ship it to me ASAP. I am sooo excited.. Now Im thinking of getting a raspberry soon. Any more codes out there?


 

Please post pics when you get them, i am so curious to see the difference between the peace and beach


----------



## kivini

i didn't go through all previous pages, can someone tell me quickly if this is marina. Thank you


----------



## clearbright

digby, i love fog!! thanks so much for posting pics!!! 

kivini, yes that's marina! it's gorgeous, you should get it!!!  i  mine!


----------



## jennylovexo

I couldn't resist any longer ... I ordered the Dusty Mauve last night!   Since there weren't any great coupon codes and I had to pay tax it'll be my most expensive LQ @ $82 and change ush:  I was getting nervous because no one else has that color and I didn't want them to sell out.   Now that I ordered it they'll come out with a better code, watch!


----------



## clearbright

congrats toki!!! can't wait to hear how you like dusty mauve!!!! (and see pics! )


----------



## princessDD

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I couldn't resist any longer ... I ordered the Dusty Mauve last night!  Since there weren't any great coupon codes and I had to pay tax it'll be my most expensive LQ @ $82 and change ush: I was getting nervous because no one else has that color and I didn't want them to sell out. Now that I ordered it they'll come out with a better code, watch!


 
i think i might cave too...i so want this color now. please, please post pics once you receive it. congrats!


----------



## jennylovexo

I will definitely post pics as soon as it gets here.   I know tobi stinks   but the one good thing about when I buy stuff from there is that they're not too far from where I live so I usually get my purchase in a few days!!    That's my last LQ purchase for awhile!  :shame:


----------



## tresjoliex

yay post pics.


----------



## jennylovexo

I definitely will post pics as soon as it gets here!!  

I wonder why tobi is the only site that has dusty mauve??  Do you guys think it's an older color?


----------



## mlm4485

Does anyone have Violet?  From stock photos it looks like a light pastel, but then I saw a picture of Reese Witherspoon on the celeb photos and it looked more like a deeper, vibrant purple.  Anyone know?


----------



## kivini

clearbright said:


> digby, i love fog!! thanks so much for posting pics!!!
> 
> kivini, yes that's marina! it's gorgeous, you should get it!!!  i  mine!



i ordered it on lisakline, thank you


----------



## takeoutbox

since receiving the 3 i ordered, i've already worn the blk and today i'm wearing the haze   i really like these scarves...and btw, not sure if anyone else does this, but i always remove the tags because the scarf is so delicate, afterawhile the tag will cause pulls in the corners where it's stitched... i experienced this with a couple of my pashminas.


----------



## princessDD

i do think Dusty Mauve is an older color. i've read this somewhere. i'm so excited for ya.


----------



## jennylovexo

mlm4485 said:


> Does anyone have Violet? From stock photos it looks like a light pastel, but then I saw a picture of Reese Witherspoon on the celeb photos and it looked more like a deeper, vibrant purple. Anyone know?


 
 From the photos I've seen of it it looks like a dark color to me but I haven't seen it IRL.  Maybe you should post the stock & celeb photos here and let us all take a look 

*kivini - *Congrats on your marina purchase!!  You have to let us know how you like it when you get it!!  

*takeoutbox -*  that's a great idea.  I was wearing my cosmo around my house yesterday and I noticed that it's kind of ripping in between the fringe at the bottom   so I can totally see how the tag would start to snag it.    Don't you absolutely  your black?  That might be my favorite one I have! 

*princessDD -*  I'm thinking it must be an old color only because no one else is offering it for sale on their site.  I'd been holding out hoping for a sale at tobi but I started to get nervous that they'd sell out and I'd miss out.  I will post pics just as soon as it arrives!!   I hope I like it IRL.


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> how were you able to preorder?  I went there today to order one and clicked the color and it said out of stock and wouldn't let me order it.
> 
> wait, the ONLY color in stock is Solar?   you def. need raspberry  I don't know of any codes for anywhere else.  hopefully someone will post some.


my orders were done last monday when they were still in stock, then I called them asking how come my items are not yet shipped, they told me that those colors i ordered are preorder. then I asked what colors they have on stock, they told me that solar only and meditation. So I took Solar and preordered peace and beach. hopefully it arrives soon! 

Yeah i def need raspberry!


----------



## mlm4485

Here are the two Violets side by side...1 looks a lot lighter than the other.  Hopefully someone has seen it IRL and can lend an opinion!


----------



## shyne1025

Sabine said:


> Please post pics when you get them, i am so curious to see the difference between the peace and beach


 will do.. but I think that wil be in the middle of June or something.. as the preorder is on June 15...


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> my orders were done last monday when they were still in stock, then I called them asking how come my items are not yet shipped, they told me that those colors i ordered are preorder. then I asked what colors they have on stock, they told me that solar only and meditation. So I took Solar and preordered peace and beach. hopefully it arrives soon!
> 
> Yeah i def need raspberry!


 
Wow!  I can't believe Solar was all they had in stock along w/meditation.  That's   Were you at least still able to use the coupon code even though they're preorder colors?   Did they give you an estimated date for your beach & peace?   I can't wait to hear how you like solar!!   You've got to post pics when you get it!!  

*mlm - *those can't be the same color!   This color thing is sooooooo confusing.  Yesterday I saw what they called Jeep on Hillary Duff and upon further investigation I'm pretty sure she's wearing weatgrass not jeep! ush:  Hopefully someone has violet and can post a pic for us!


----------



## mlm4485

And another pic of Violet...this one looks different as well!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ yup i was able to use the LUCKY code still, but for the preorders only. I guess the code is expird already since I added solar just yesterday.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> ^^ yup i was able to use the LUCKY code still, but for the preorders only. I guess the code is expird already since I added solar just yesterday.


 
NO, I saw on their site that the code LUCKY is valid until June 30th so you should've been able to use it on solar 

*mlm - *that third violet pic is totally different.  these colors are so wacky!  We need to get to the bottom of this.  Who has violet??


----------



## jennylovexo

Here it is shyne ... I knew I wasn't going


----------



## tresjoliex

So does lucky work on regular things in stock? Or just pre-orders? And is lisa kline a good site to order from? customer service?


----------



## alannamendy

I just used LUCKY to buy one in comsopolitan!  Such a deal with free shipping and the discount, yea!


----------



## tresjoliex

LAGOON!


----------



## jennylovexo

My dusty mauve is shipping today!!  I should have it tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## jennylovexo

tresjoliex said:


> So does lucky work on regular things in stock? Or just pre-orders? And is lisa kline a good site to order from? customer service?


 
I'm pretty sure it works on all regular-priced items and yes it works on things in stock and apparently pre-orders too.   I ordered my meditation from them and I had no problems so I didn't need to contact their customer service.  I think they're okay!  They have the best deal on the LQ right now plus if you live out of state you probably won't pay sales tax so that's like a $20 savings!


----------



## jennylovexo

alannamendy said:


> I just used LUCKY to buy one in comsopolitan! Such a deal with free shipping and the discount, yea!


 
Congrats!  You're going to absolutely love it!  Did you have to pay sales tax?


----------



## tresjoliex

That's probab the best deal. Hmm, let me see what colors they have.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne posted that they only have solar in stock   I wish so bad they had dusty mauve.   I'd have def. bought it there.


----------



## sweetpea2

ok - so here's the lisa kline deal.  i just spoke with customer service.

the code:  LUCKY is 25% off regular priced items and preorder items
they have lots of sale items available also.

free shipping is orders over $50 until 5/31/08

for the love quotes - THEY JUST UPDATED THE COLORS!!!

http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/details/s700MM

here's what it says:

*We sell on a first come first serve basis*

 Solar is available for immediate delivery. 


  Beach, Blue Pearl, Cosmopolitan, Lotus Pink, Marina, Peace, Parfait, Raspberry Mousse, Sarfari, and Surf are available after 6/15/08.


 Cocoshell, Dune, Meditation, and Yoga are available after 7/30/08.


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea!!   You are a doll for posting this info!!    I also read on their site that they don't charge your card for a pre order until it arrives in their store.  

Did you order any?  

*shyne* You should call them and get them to apply the code to your solar lq.


----------



## sweetpea2

i got solar and i already have cocoshell but put in an order for another one.  i think its a great color for a gift b/c it's neutral.

i'm going to restrict myself until the fall colors come out.


----------



## princessDD

^i really like the rasberry mousse...is it to flashy, bright? is it more fushia or reddish? 

on Singer22 site, it indicates the one Hillary Duff is wearing is Jeep. Is that not correct?


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> i got solar and i already have cocoshell but put in an order for another one. i think its a great color for a gift b/c it's neutral.
> 
> i'm going to restrict myself until the fall colors come out.


 
Maybe I should get the cocoshell for my sister for Christmas.    Any chance you can post pics of your cocoshell?     OMG, something to look forward to, fall colors!!  

*princessdd *- I can take more pics of my raspberry mousse later on tonight if you're interested.   It's definitely not bright IMO.  It's so hard to explain.  I like it a lot it's a good color.    

I'm pretty sure Hillary is wearing wheatgrass   check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wheatgrass 





Jeep






what do you think?


----------



## sweetpea2

lisa kline said that they got this pic from love quotes themselves! so it has to be right.


----------



## sweetpea2

ahhhhh!  this thread is driving me crazy.  b/c i also like blue pearl and marina.


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Here it is shyne ... I knew I wasn't going


  haha.. Thanks!! I just called them asking how come they charged me full price and the person told me that she charged me 69.00 per item.. we'll see. she shipped my Solar today. I asked what else they have on stock and she said NONE anymore! Everything is on preorder..


----------



## shyne1025

alannamendy said:


> I just used LUCKY to buy one in comsopolitan!  Such a deal with free shipping and the discount, yea!


 I agree but the tax is a bummer!


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> lisa kline said that they got this pic from love quotes themselves! so it has to be right.


 Oh wow..., I am sooo  over that cosmopolitan and Love.. Hmm...


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> lisa kline said that they got this pic from love quotes themselves! so it has to be right.


 
I'm not saying it's wrong and I'm not trying to argue over it but if you look at the colors of the pics I posted doesn't it look like Hillary is wearing Wheatgrass?   Plus lindsay is wearing Raspberry Mousse IMO not Cosmpolitan ush:

You just have to be careful when ordering a color.  If you have your  set on something it might not be the exact color you're ordering because of all the conflicting color info.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> haha.. Thanks!! I just called them asking how come they charged me full price and the person told me that she charged me 69.00 per item.. we'll see. she shipped my Solar today. I asked what else they have on stock and she said NONE anymore! Everything is on preorder..


 
:s $69 means you're paying tax.  It's still a pretty good deal though!!  I'm glad you called to check on it!!   I can't wait til you get your solar!!  I can't believe they're totally out of stock!!  We wiped them out!!


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> :s $69 means you're paying tax.  It's still a pretty good deal though!!  I'm glad you called to check on it!!   I can't wait til you get your solar!!  I can't believe they're totally out of stock!!  We wiped them out!!



they still have solor  

they charge tax just for people who live in california


----------



## Karen5000

I can't decide what two colors to pre-order, please help me decide! I think I will most likely get one more 'neutral' and one pop of color. 

I love yoga but not sure how practical it is
*meditation*
*dove or haze*? which is more gray? dove looks lighter in some pics than christie brinkley's
*yoga*

*solar
violet
cobalt
dust mauve
*


----------



## sweetpea2

get solar b/c they have it in stock still at lisa kline and you can use the 25% off code.

i like the cocoshell for neutral color


----------



## princessDD

thanks for the comparsion pics, *TokiliciousJenY*!

I do agree the one Hilary's wearing is Wheat Grass. The Jeep looks more limeish/yellowish.


----------



## jennylovexo

Karen5000 said:


> I can't decide what two colors to pre-order, please help me decide! I think I will most likely get one more 'neutral' and one pop of color.
> 
> I love yoga but not sure how practical it is
> *meditation*
> *dove or haze*? which is more gray? dove looks lighter in some pics than christie brinkley's
> *yoga*
> 
> *solar*
> *violet*
> *cobalt*
> *dust mauve*


 
Where are you thinking of ordering from because I don't think LisaKline has all of these colors available for preorder.  Are you going to place one order at one site or more than one order to get the colors you want?  

I vote for Meditation and Dusty Mauve!!


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> they still have solor
> 
> they charge tax just for people who live in california


 
that's what I figured it was just CA residents ush:  i hate tax! 

*princessDD - *ITA with you, I think it's wheatgrass too!


----------



## p3bbz

Hey Gals.. just popping in to let you know about Blondette.com. I just returned my island colored scarf from the site and still debating on which color to purchase .. hopefully in person one day. 

Well my spending will have to stop for now bc my credit card info got hacked. I check my account religiously so I thankfully noticed it right away. The last transaction made online was through Blondette.com - through this they stole my cc #, billing address and the CVN number (number on the back of the card). I know/believe it was hacked while putting the transaction through blondette.com bc I don't think a brick and mortar store should be able to store address and CVN # (please do correct me if I'm wrong..) and this was the only online purchase I've made in awhile and was very recent. 

I didn't mean to hijack the thread but please ladies be careful if anyone plans to order your Love quotes scarf from there. I do have a good firewall and check accounts carefully but I guess it can still happen to anyone.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

omg...that lisa kline code makes the price to be $63.75 and no tax or shipping to texas (i'm having it shipped to a friend so i can get them when i visit in a few weeks!!!)
so exicted bc i ordered soooo many just now


----------



## sweetpea2

*francesca  *just looking out for you, but they only have solar in stock so you may want to check on the dates they will be in stock and the dates you will be here.

i find their customer service great so you can always email them.


----------



## LavenderIce

TokiliciousJenY said:


> pinkmitsy - Any chance you can post pics of your amazing collection? where'd you get your amarone? someone on here is looking for it. Is it older? Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


 
That's me!  I am looking for it.  I'll take amarone or whatever the latest one is called.



Elly0216 said:


> does anyone have a picture of love quotes 'violet' scarf? or has anyone seen it in real life? sounds pretty.


 
Looking back through the pages in this thread, violet looks lighter than the one Reese W. is listed as wearing.


----------



## tresjoliex

p3bbz said:


> Hey Gals.. just popping in to let you know about Blondette.com. I just returned my island colored scarf from the site and still debating on which color to purchase .. hopefully in person one day.
> 
> Well my spending will have to stop for now bc my credit card info got hacked. I check my account religiously so I thankfully noticed it right away. The last transaction made online was through Blondette.com - through this they stole my cc #, billing address and the CVN number (number on the back of the card). I know/believe it was hacked while putting the transaction through blondette.com bc I don't think a brick and mortar store should be able to store address and CVN # (please do correct me if I'm wrong..) and this was the only online purchase I've made in awhile and was very recent.
> 
> I didn't mean to hijack the thread but please ladies be careful if anyone plans to order your Love quotes scarf from there. I do have a good firewall and check accounts carefully but I guess it can still happen to anyone.


 
Thats why I'd rather shop from shop bop.


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> Hey Gals.. just popping in to let you know about Blondette.com. I just returned my island colored scarf from the site and still debating on which color to purchase .. hopefully in person one day.
> 
> Well my spending will have to stop for now bc my credit card info got hacked. I check my account religiously so I thankfully noticed it right away. The last transaction made online was through Blondette.com - through this they stole my cc #, billing address and the CVN number (number on the back of the card). I know/believe it was hacked while putting the transaction through blondette.com bc I don't think a brick and mortar store should be able to store address and CVN # (please do correct me if I'm wrong..) and this was the only online purchase I've made in awhile and was very recent.
> 
> I didn't mean to hijack the thread but please ladies be careful if anyone plans to order your Love quotes scarf from there. I do have a good firewall and check accounts carefully but I guess it can still happen to anyone.


 

OMGGGGGGg I'm so sorry this happened to you!!   Thank you sooooo much for sharing with us.  I've never purchased anything from them and I'll think twice about doing so.   I hope you're able to straighten everything out


----------



## jennylovexo

my dusty mauve from tobi is scheduled to arrive here tomorrow!!  I'm soooooooooooooo super excited!


----------



## digby723

oh wow, I'm excited that the code "Lucky" works until 6/30 from lisaklein! My b/f is picking up a part time job that I helped him get and he said when he gets his first check he'll buy me anything I want...and I want LQ!!!!!  Now to choose a color....it's between Marina and RM, but, I think RM is gonna win!


----------



## jennylovexo

that's awesome digby! my vote is of course for RM!


----------



## princessDD

*TokiliciousJenY* -- please post photos of your rasberry mousse. if possible with and without flash or in natural light. i'm very tempted but if it's too fushia..it maybe out of the question for me.


----------



## lmka123

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you guys know of another site selling love quotes.  I just bought one from jbandme.com in the cobalt/bali color.  I used the code winner25 for 25% off plus free shipping.  They have great service.  I received my scarf very quickly.  They still have a few colors in stock.


----------



## princessDD

*TOKI *-- n/m my request above. i went back to the old posts and found all the RM and Cosmo comparsion pics. I think I've made up my mind on RM!


----------



## jennylovexo

* princessDD* I'm glad you were able to successfully go thru this thread and find the pics.  that was a lot of work!   RM is a great color  I think you'll be super happy with it!! 

I need to go check out lisakline and see what other lq's I might need


----------



## LavenderIce

lmka123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know of another site selling love quotes. I just bought one from jbandme.com in the cobalt/bali color. I used the code winner25 for 25% off plus free shipping. They have great service. I received my scarf very quickly. They still have a few colors in stock.


 
Thanks for the code.  Does cobalt = bali?


----------



## jennylovexo

^   I love how the colors are so complicated and they all have more than one name to make it super confusing for us.  

I'm pretty sure that cobalt = bali but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## jennylovexo

omgggggggg, I  morning glory


----------



## clearbright

ooh i think i want wheatgrass (aka sage? lol)! all along i thought jeep was that color but now i see that jeep is lighter and more lime-y. 

*lmka123*, thanks for the heads up about jbandme.com! looks like they have raspberry mousse, marina, sunshine, peace, jeep, dune and cosmo. yay, another place to compare pics! 

*princessDD*, you will love RM!! and *toki*, morning glory is gorgeous!!! 

did anyone else see that they misspelled marina in the "official" LQ collage? lol. "marino"! ush:


----------



## alannamendy

shyne1025 said:


> I agree but the tax is a bummer!


 
No tax for me in Texas!


----------



## lmka123

Hi 

Yes, Cobalt=Bali  that is what I meant.  I highly recommend  this color it is very pretty in person.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> ooh i think i want wheatgrass (aka sage? lol)! all along i thought jeep was that color but now i see that jeep is lighter and more lime-y.


 
I thought it was jeep too!!  ush: I actually really really like wheatgrass.  

I can't believe they spelled marina wrong  that's funny!!


----------



## princessDD

^my next dibs are on wheatgrass and dusty mauve...depending on how it looks when you get it.


----------



## jennylovexo

I think my next purchase might be wheatgrass too!!   
I'll be able to show you guys the dusty mauve today!!  I'm so excited!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

sweetpea2 said:


> *francesca *just looking out for you, but they only have solar in stock so you may want to check on the dates they will be in stock and the dates you will be here.
> 
> i find their customer service great so you can always email them.


 
ooh thanks for looking out! i kinda freaked out and checked my calendar real quick and then it was ok bc i'll be in the US next week and stay for a few weeks so hopefully i can go back home with my scarves!


----------



## jennylovexo

^ that is so exciting if you'll be able to get your scarves while you're here and take them home with you!!   You've gotta post pics once you get back home with them!!  

Has anyone heard of this color ... BEACH ROSE?


----------



## clearbright

i think i want wheatgrass and fog! 

as for beach rose... i wonder if that's an old color too? or possibly the new version of parfait??  hmm actually parfait looks darker...

here's another pic of beach rose!


----------



## diana

lmka123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know of another site selling love quotes. I just bought one from jbandme.com in the cobalt/bali color. I used the code winner25 for 25% off plus free shipping. They have great service. I received my scarf very quickly. They still have a few colors in stock.



Thanks for the info about jbandme, 25% off with free shipping and no tax, great deal!!!  :okay:  I just ordered peace and this will be my first LQ!!  i was tempted to also order the raspberry mousse but I want to see how I like peace first before ordering another.  I also want cocoshell :shame:   hehe, I can see how LQ can be addicting (and why this thread is so long!!  LOL)


----------



## jennylovexo

These colors are crazy.  It must be an older color.  Could it be the pink that was being shown on pink mascara's site?


----------



## jennylovexo

diana said:


> Thanks for the info about jbandme, 25% off with free shipping and no tax, great deal!!! :okay: I just ordered peace and this will be my first LQ!! i was tempted to also order the raspberry mousse but I want to see how I like peace first before ordering another. I also want cocoshell :shame: hehe, I can see how LQ can be addicting (and why this thread is so long!! LOL)


 
Congrats Diana on your first LQ !  I bet you're going to love it!!  You've got to let us know what you think when you get it!!    Where is that site based out of, jbandme?


----------



## diana

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Congrats Diana on your first LQ !  I bet you're going to love it!!  You've got to let us know what you think when you get it!!    Where is that site based out of, jbandme?



Thanks, I can't wait to receive it!!  

They are based out of Michigan so it might take a while to get here to CA, but I'll try to be patient :shame:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

the colors are totally confusing...now i want beach rose. does LQ have an official site yet? soo many sites have diff color names that look like the colors from other sites under other names...


----------



## brwneyedgrl

What color should I get to wear w/this dress from American Apparel?  I have it in asphalt.  

And is cocoshell brownish or is more like a purplish brown?


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Does anyone have the scarf in Lotus Pink (It's available on Lisa Kline)? Or maybe even photo of it from another website? I'm trying to figure how light of a pink it is, and it's hard to tell from that little square...


----------



## clearbright

*brwneyedgrl* - i think any color would look good in asphalt!  oh and cocoshell is brown, doesn't really have any purple tones that i can see.

*tanya^luv^purse* - i posted a pic of lotus pink before. it's really light but very pretty and girly. here's the pic again:


----------



## brwneyedgrl

Thanks clearbright!  I really like the blues - surf, blue pearl and marina.  I think marina might be too dark next to the asphalt though.  Do you know what peace looks like?  Is it a soft gray?


----------



## Sukey

Ok, I have to finally commit to a color and order lol..down to:

Marina, Wheatgrass/Sage (are these the same) or Cocoshell

Any thoughts?


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

clearbright said:


> *tanya^luv^purse* - i posted a pic of lotus pink before. it's really light but very pretty and girly. here's the pic again:


 
Oh, my apologies! I Tried flipping through the thread and couldn't find it (it has gotten quite long ). Thanks again for that. I'm currently debating between Lotus Pink, Surf or Blue Pearl... it's soooo difficult to pick just one.


----------



## jennylovexo

OHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I was just heading out to the store and I put a hole in my cosmo LQ  I had on a Tiffany's necklace and it hooked onto the scarf but I didn't realize and I went to move the scarf and pulled it and when I did I knew it was going to be trouble. ush: So there's a nice round hole in my scarf.    I never thought about being careful of necklaces so this is my warning to everyone else.   Be careful!


----------



## jennylovexo

Sukey said:


> Ok, I have to finally commit to a color and order lol..down to:
> 
> Marina, Wheatgrass/Sage (are these the same) or Cocoshell
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
I think wheatgrass & sage are one in the same and that one gets my vote because I'm kinda obsessed with that color right now!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> :s $69 means you're paying tax.  It's still a pretty good deal though!!  I'm glad you called to check on it!!   I can't wait til you get your solar!!  I can't believe they're totally out of stock!!  We wiped them out!!


  me too.. cant wait.. the tracking said Ill get them monday!.. I was hoping to get it tomorrow..:shame:.. Oh well.. The wait is killing me!


----------



## shyne1025

alannamendy said:


> No tax for me in Texas!


 yeah.. I know.. you dont have to rub it in you know.. Hahaha.. Just kidding!! We Californians need to pay 8.25% tax..


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> *brwneyedgrl* - i think any color would look good in asphalt!  oh and cocoshell is brown, doesn't really have any purple tones that i can see.
> 
> *tanya^luv^purse* - i posted a pic of lotus pink before. it's really light but very pretty and girly. here's the pic again:


 The raspberry is making me want to get the YSL downtown patent in the same color! argggh!! help!! I need to be banned from shopping!!ush:


----------



## shyne1025

diana said:


> Thanks for the info about jbandme, 25% off with free shipping and no tax, great deal!!!  :okay:  I just ordered peace and this will be my first LQ!!  i was tempted to also order the raspberry mousse but I want to see how I like peace first before ordering another.  I also want cocoshell :shame:   hehe, I can see how LQ can be addicting (and why this thread is so long!!  LOL)


No tax! oh wow.. bye.. gotta shop there now..


----------



## shyne1025

Ok Im back.. I got the raspberry for 63.75 no tax no shipping!! I am sooo excited!! THey have peace too... but I preordered it at LisaKline already and i dont want to cancel again.. anyway.. im soo excited.. thanks for sharing the code and the site!!!


----------



## clearbright

brwneyedgrl said:


> Thanks clearbright!  I really like the blues - surf, blue pearl and marina.  I think marina might be too dark next to the asphalt though.  Do you know what peace looks like?  Is it a soft gray?



i think marina might look okay with the asphalt! it's a little lighter IRL. but i do think one of the lighter blues would look really nice as well!  peace is a really light grey. here's a pic:


----------



## diana

..


----------



## diana

hehe congrats!!  i ordered this morning and already got the shipping confirmation email!  they are fast.   ground shipping from michigan will probably take a week though to get to CA, but can't beat the price!!



shyne1025 said:


> Ok Im back.. I got the raspberry for 63.75 no tax no shipping!! I am sooo excited!! THey have peace too... but I preordered it at LisaKline already and i dont want to cancel again.. anyway.. im soo excited.. thanks for sharing the code and the site!!!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> OHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I was just heading out to the store and I put a hole in my cosmo LQ  I had on a Tiffany's necklace and it hooked onto the scarf but I didn't realize and I went to move the scarf and pulled it and when I did I knew it was going to be trouble. ush: So there's a nice round hole in my scarf.    I never thought about being careful of necklaces so this is my warning to everyone else.   Be careful!



oh no!!!!  yeah i think b/c they're light and airy they're especially prone to being snagged or pulled because the weave is more open! so sorry to hear about the hole - is it actually ripped or can you try maybe pulling the area around the hole to try to make the hole smaller? i actually did that to my marina b/c my cat had batted at one of the ends creating two small holes where her claws had caught the fabric, but since it wasn't ripped i was able to make the holes smaller.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Ok Im back.. I got the raspberry for 63.75 no tax no shipping!! I am sooo excited!! THey have peace too... but I preordered it at LisaKline already and i dont want to cancel again.. anyway.. im soo excited.. thanks for sharing the code and the site!!!


 
Awesome Deal!!    No tax, no shipping and a discount is definitely the way to shop!!   

*Clearbright - *It's definitely a hole.   Too big to pull the threads around it and make it any smaller.  I just told myself it's going to happen.  I wanted to warn everyone else to be super careful with jewelry since I hadn't even thought about it!!   I'm sure it's not the only hole I'm going to get.  I'm going to make sure not to wear necklaces when I wear my scarves from now on.   

They are so comfy I  having mine on all the time.  Even when I'm at home! :shame:

p.s. I'm stalking the UPS guy.  I want my Dusty Mauve NOW! 

EDIT : It's here and I don't think I like it  Plus I just went to turn on my camera and the battery is DEAD   I have it charging.  As soon as it has some juice I'll take a pic and let you guys decide.  I don't think it's bright enough for me.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sorry to hear about that toki.  Oddly enough, I am comforted that it did not happen to your raspberry mousse.  That was my fave of yours.


----------



## princessDD

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Awesome Deal!!  No tax, no shipping and a discount is definitely the way to shop!!
> 
> *Clearbright - *It's definitely a hole.  Too big to pull the threads around it and make it any smaller. I just told myself it's going to happen. I wanted to warn everyone else to be super careful with jewelry since I hadn't even thought about it!! I'm sure it's not the only hole I'm going to get. I'm going to make sure not to wear necklaces when I wear my scarves from now on.
> 
> They are so comfy I  having mine on all the time. Even when I'm at home! :shame:
> 
> p.s. I'm stalking the UPS guy. I want my Dusty Mauve NOW!
> 
> EDIT : It's here and I don't think I like it  Plus I just went to turn on my camera and the battery is DEAD  I have it charging. As soon as it has some juice I'll take a pic and let you guys decide. I don't think it's bright enough for me.


 
I'm anxious to see your Dusty Mauve. Is it a muted violet? 
Cuz that's what I'm actually looking for. Since I've already ordered RM, I figured that's gonna be my one and only stand out, bright color.


----------



## jennylovexo

Here it is ... Dusty Mauve.  Please tell me what you guys think.  My issue with the Dusty Mauve is that it isn't bright enough.  It's like a muted purplish color.    Please let me know your thoughts/opinions.  TIA!







This is what it really looks like IRL.  This pic is pretty true.  The flash was on in this one


----------



## sweetpea2

shyne1025 said:


> yeah.. I know.. you dont have to rub it in you know.. Hahaha.. Just kidding!! We Californians need to pay 8.25% tax..



its the LAW, lol


----------



## p3bbz

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Here it is ... Dusty Mauve.  Please tell me what you guys think.  My issue with the Dusty Mauve is that it isn't bright enough.  It's like a muted purplish color.    Please let me know your thoughts/opinions.  TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it really looks like IRL.  This pic is pretty true.  The flash was on in this one



Such a beautiful color, I personally love it! IMO opinion though since you're so light skinned I see how you tend to lean to such bright colors - because you can totally pull them all off! You're probably not used to a color like this but perhaps try it on with a few outfits. This could be the scarf used on a cloudy day when you don't want to attract too much attention with the other hot colors you have. 

Sukey, I love all your choices! I personally would have chosen those as my options myself. I'm going to narrow it down to marina and wheatgrass (if that helps!) even though cocoshell is beautiful as well I feel it's easier to find another brand nice brown scarf instead of a nice blue or muted green color without looking gross. KWIM?


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> Such a beautiful color, I personally love it! IMO opinion though since you're so light skinned I see how you tend to lean to such bright colors - because you can totally pull them all off! You're probably not used to a color like this but perhaps try it on with a few outfits. This could be the scarf used on a cloudy day when you don't want to attract too much attention with the other hot colors you have.


 
Thanks p3bbz. I think I might be able to make it work.  I was expecting it to be a little brighter because it looked to be more of a deep purple from the other tpfer's pic ush:  so I was a little disappointed when I very first saw it.  I think it's the kind of color that might grow on me.  I'm so obsessed with black and pink that I think I'm stepping out of my comfort zone with this one!  :shame:   I'll give it some thought.  I think my receipt says I have until July to return it so I've got time to think about it.    Thanks again for your comments!!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> OHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I was just heading out to the store and I put a hole in my cosmo LQ  I had on a Tiffany's necklace and it hooked onto the scarf but I didn't realize and I went to move the scarf and pulled it and when I did I knew it was going to be trouble. ush: So there's a nice round hole in my scarf.    I never thought about being careful of necklaces so this is my warning to everyone else.   Be careful!


  awww.. im so sorry to hear that..


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> its the LAW, lol


hehe.. Good thing I found jbandme.com thats offers no tax, no shipping with discount!!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Here it is ... Dusty Mauve.  Please tell me what you guys think.  My issue with the Dusty Mauve is that it isn't bright enough.  It's like a muted purplish color.    Please let me know your thoughts/opinions.  TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it really looks like IRL.  This pic is pretty true.  The flash was on in this one


 I love it!!


----------



## princessDD

*TOKI:* i it! That's the color I hoped it would be. Darn, darn, I really want it now. Gosh, how many LQs can one gal have?!?


----------



## shyne1025

princessDD said:


> *TOKI:* i it! That's the color I hoped it would be. Darn, darn, I really want it now. Gosh, how many LQs can one gal have?!?


 I agreee.. Im tempted to get one myself!!


----------



## jennylovexo

princessDD said:


> *TOKI:* i it! That's the color I hoped it would be. Darn, darn, I really want it now. Gosh, how many LQs can one gal have?!?


 
You do Princess????  I have to admit the more I wear it the more it's growing on me.   I was kinda thinking the same exact thing though.  I now have this color, Cosmo, Raspberry AND Meditation!!!!!  Which is why I was kinda having buyer's remorse over this dusty mauve since I really don't NEED it.    How many do you have or how many on their way to you? 

Thank you shyne!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> hehe.. Good thing I found jbandme.com thats offers no tax, no shipping with discount!!


 
they don't have too many colors though ush: actually that's probably because everyone from this thread bought them already!!!  no tax, free ship AND a discount is amazing!!  Good work shyne!


----------



## sweetpea2

christina wearing island - i like it!


----------



## jennylovexo

omggggggggg I  it!!!  Are you positive it's Island?


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> omggggggggg I  it!!! Are you positive it's Island?


 
not positive but it looks close - see this link:

http://www.jessicastyle.com/js/album_showpage.php?pic_id=10569


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> they don't have too many colors though ush: actually that's probably because everyone from this thread bought them already!!!  no tax, free ship AND a discount is amazing!!  Good work shyne!


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> not positive but it looks close - see this link:
> 
> http://www.jessicastyle.com/js/album_showpage.php?pic_id=10569


 
gahhhhhhhh, thanks so much sweetpea!!  I think I might NEED Island ush:


----------



## p3bbz

sweetpea2 said:


> christina wearing island - i like it!



Hmm .. I recently purchased then returned island. I posted up a pic somewhere in this thread.. I thought it was more aqua with some green tones in it. Is that even a LQ scarf she's wearing? why does it look thicker and the ends look different?  Well whatever it is it looks HAWT on her! maybe I'm just hating bc she looks so good in it and I didn't! LOL


----------



## jennylovexo

ITA your island looked lighter than hers.   then again I guess it could just be the lighting and the flash as usual ush:  the ends of my dusty mauve look exactly like hers so I'm pretty sure it's a LQ


----------



## clearbright

p3bbz said:


> Hmm .. I recently purchased then returned island. I posted up a pic somewhere in this thread.. I thought it was more aqua with some green tones in it. Is that even a LQ scarf she's wearing? why does it look thicker and the ends look different?  Well whatever it is it looks HAWT on her! maybe I'm just hating bc she looks so good in it and I didn't! LOL



*p3bbz*, i agree! i don't think it's an LQ at all! the ends do look different and there is no BAND that i can see in the pic! even if it is an LQ, it's definitely not island! 

btw *toki*, i  the dusty mauve!!! i'm thinking it will grow on you!!


----------



## jennylovexo

the ends of my new one look exactly like that, they're all wrinkly/curly.  I think when it comes out of the plastic they look like that.  Perhaps hers is brand new and it's a new color too?


----------



## clearbright

hmm to me, the ends look shorter than LQ and they're closer together whereas on an LQ they're spaced farther apart. also the texture of christina's scarf looks more like wool or cashmere, thicker and furrier than LQ. like look at the part around her neck! i dunno, i may be wrong... but it just looks different from other LQs i've seen!


----------



## p3bbz

My photos of Island


----------



## jennylovexo

you could be right.  i was thinking it was the bad angle of the shot but I don't see the band either and now that you mention about its thickness i think you're onto something.  good eye clearbright!   darn because i'm totally loving that color. ush:


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> My photos of Island


 
I love it in the plastic but when it's out of the plastic it's light and  it's a little washed out ush:


----------



## p3bbz

I WISH the island I ordered look like the color Christina has on. 
I agree, it looks prettier in the plastic..


----------



## clearbright

it IS a gorgeous color! maybe we should send the pic to LQ and suggest they add this to their list of new colors! 

*p3bbz* thanks for posting your pic of island again! btw you look like you have a long and graceful neck.


----------



## p3bbz

clearbright said:


> it IS a gorgeous color! maybe we should send the pic to LQ and suggest they add this to their list of new colors!
> 
> *p3bbz* thanks for posting your pic of island again! btw you look like you have a long and graceful neck.



Thanks for the compliment! Funny.. I was stretching my neck out to avoid getting my face in the picture. That may explain why it looks like that. 

I also agree about Christina's color .. we need a teal-ish colored LQ!!!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I placed my order on Lisa Cline and they charged my card...but it still says processing on the website. I wonder if that means they have my Cosmo in stock or if its a pre-order. Maybe I'll E-mail them.


----------



## digby723

*Toki *I LOVE the Dust Mauve on you!! It's a beautiful color, you should keep it!!


----------



## jennylovexo

digby - you do  it ?   I need to have my bf take a pic of me with it that I can pm to you because I'm really not too sure about it.   I was just thinking since I didn't get any kind of deal on it and I'm not super in love with it I should really return it.  After all I don't need 4 LQ's right now.  I'd like to build a nice collection but not right away and I want to be in absolute love with each one of them.    The only problem with my idea is that I  haven't told him I ordered the dusty mauve yet :shame: so I might have to wait awhile until he'll take my pic. 

Rowdy - I think you should check with them because I was under the impression that almost everything was preorder.  Then I also read they don't charge your card until the item is in their store so maybe they got some cosmo in   You should contact them!  let us know what you find out!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> digby - you do  it ?   I need to have my bf take a pic of me with it that I can pm to you because I'm really not too sure about it.   I was just thinking since I didn't get any kind of deal on it and I'm not super in love with it I should really return it.  After all I don't need 4 LQ's right now.  I'd like to build a nice collection but not right away and I want to be in absolute love with each one of them.    The only problem with my idea is that I  haven't told him I ordered the dusty mauve yet :shame: so I might have to wait awhile until he'll take my pic.
> 
> Rowdy - I think you should check with them because I was under the impression that almost everything was preorder.  Then I also read they don't charge your card until the item is in their store so maybe they got some cosmo in   You should contact them!  let us know what you find out!


 when I calld them yesterday, they told me that the Solar and 1 meditation are available.No Cosmo, they are on pre order, better call them.


----------



## sweetpea2

shyne1025 said:


> when I calld them yesterday, they told me that the Solar and 1 meditation are available.No Cosmo, they are on pre order, better call them.



my experience is that there is a hold put on your card until your bank clears it 3-5 days after placing your order.  however, they do not charge you until they get it in stock.  call/email them.


----------



## sweetpea2

i have an idea about the coloring - here goes:

i looked through pics and seemed to like them better in the package.  then i realized that they are folded, therefore making the colors darker/more intense than when they are unwrapped.  that's why there is a difference.


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> i have an idea about the coloring - here goes:
> 
> i looked through pics and seemed to like them better in the package.  then i realized that they are folded, therefore making the colors darker/more intense than when they are unwrapped.  that's why there is a difference.


yup.. bec they are folded therefore the color is darker. thats why it is always better to look for modelling photos to compare the colors..


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> my experience is that there is a hold put on your card until your bank clears it 3-5 days after placing your order.  however, they do not charge you until they get it in stock.  call/email them.


  they didnt charge me for my preorders they told me they will do that once it gets ship..


----------



## sweetpea2

shyne1025 said:


> they didnt charge me for my preorders they told me they will do that once it gets ship..



sorry!  i meant to quote this:



RowdyAndPete said:


> I placed my order on Lisa Cline and they charged my card...but it still says processing on the website. I wonder if that means they have my Cosmo in stock or if its a pre-order. Maybe I'll E-mail them.


----------



## sweetpea2

oh!  in my experience, the quote does not match to a color.  they are random.


----------



## jennylovexo

what color does DOVE =     
is Dove = Yoga


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I just E-mailed Lisa Cline to ask about my Cosmo order. I'll let you girls know what I find out. =)


----------



## princessDD

Can someone tell me what color is photo image #17 on Singer22 site? does it look like dusty mauve?


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Hmmmmmm I am still SO torn on which colour to get for my 2nd LQ. 

I've been looking at the colours again. I like even more now!! My favourites are cherry pie, raspberry mousse, cosmopolitan, lotus pink, papaya, lime ice, yoga white and black. I'm kind of now thinking black may be best b/c I'd get so much wear from it. I worry I'd get the yoga white dirty. 

Then I think for the price I may be better off with a colour? I'm so indecisive!


----------



## digby723

TokiliciousJenY said:


> digby - you do  it ?  I need to have my bf take a pic of me with it that I can pm to you because I'm really not too sure about it. I was just thinking since I didn't get any kind of deal on it and I'm not super in love with it I should really return it. After all I don't need 4 LQ's right now. I'd like to build a nice collection but not right away and I want to be in absolute love with each one of them. The only problem with my idea is that I haven't told him I ordered the dusty mauve yet :shame: so I might have to wait awhile until he'll take my pic.


 
I really do love the color, I think it's such a pretty pale purple, but, not so pale that it would wash anyone out. I think it's a nice pop of color but, that it's a "toned down" pop, kwim? And I think that it looks good on you!! I vote to keep it, but, if you're not 100% in love with it, then return it and buy it at a later date! You shouldn't keep it just b/c it's growing on you and that you think you'll wear it, kwim? You should keep it because you love it and can't wait to wear it!   and LOL about you not telling your b/f yet!! I'd prolly keep it to myself for a couple more days...or tell him you forgot that you ordered it b/c it was pre-ordered and that they fulfilled and you want his opinion on if it's pretty enough to keep haha! I would soooo do this w/ my b/f...but, he's clueless anyways lol!!


----------



## Eulalia

I´m sorry if this has been asked but now that the search function is down, I can´t find an answer. I live in Europe and I don´t like paying extra taxes for items from US. Are these lovely scarves available anywhere in Europe? I tried to find out already but didn´t find anything.


----------



## LavenderIce

sweetpea2 said:


> i have an idea about the coloring - here goes:
> 
> i looked through pics and seemed to like them better in the package. then i realized that they are folded, therefore making the colors darker/more intense than when they are unwrapped. that's why there is a difference.


 
Yes, I agree that when they are folded the colors look deeper.  Just add that to the many reasons why the coloring is so confusing.  Here's my list of why they are confusing:  the multiple names, flash vs. no flash, the websites listing them as one thing when it's really another, etc. etc. ...



TokiliciousJenY said:


> digby - you do  it ?  I need to have my bf take a pic of me with it that I can pm to you because I'm really not too sure about it. *I was just thinking since I didn't get any kind of deal on it and I'm not super in love with it I should really return it. After all I don't need 4 LQ's right now. I'd like to build a nice collection but not right away and I want to be in absolute love with each one of them.* The only problem with my idea is that I haven't told him I ordered the dusty mauve yet :shame: so I might have to wait awhile until he'll take my pic.


 
I am applying what I have learned through building my CL collection.  You should really be super in love with something to keep it.  You shouldn't hold on to something thinking it will grow on you.  Think about the ones you have and love.  Letting the dusty mauve go will not leave a void in your collection.  Keep in mind there will be new stuff and discount codes coming along that you can use for something you truly love.  And, for me, I only want to purchase LQs if I have some sort of deal on it.


----------



## jennylovexo

*Kittykittycatcat -*  I had the same problem choosing my inital colors to start my collection and since pink is my absolute fave color I had to have at least a pink and then i also bought meditation (black) because I knew I'd use it ALL the time and I was right.  I'm so glad I got that one!  I  it!   I'm thinking maybe you should go with meditation for now and then really decide on another color for later   I too want yoga but I'm too afraid I'll get it filthy.  If you really don't want the black because you feel you should have a color then maybe you should choose one of the pinks!!

*princessDD -*  I just looked and #17 on singer22.com is Dusty Mauve!


----------



## jennylovexo

Off topic for one sec - I can't quote anyone's post   is anyone else having the same problem?  When I click quote it's coming up empty.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Off topic for one sec - I can't quote anyone's post   is anyone else having the same problem?  When I click quote it's coming up empty.



it looks like i can quote! btw to answer one of your earlier questions, dove = peace!


----------



## chantal

I cannot decide between marina, lotus pink, dusty mauve, and sea glass...

I am thinking the marina and dusty mauve might be too heavy of a colour for this summer weather?

Maybe I should even go for beach.. it's a nice basic colour.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> it looks like i can quote! btw to answer one of your earlier questions, dove = peace!


 
ooh, it's working for me now but the MORE smilies isn't working for me   so strange.     Okay so dove = peace, thank you! 

*chantal - *Beach is a nice color IMO.  What color is sea glass is it a blueish green?  i don't remember seeing that  one.   Dusty mauve is more of a fallish/winter color IMO but it could work for the summer.  I'm really loving cosmo as my summer scarf!


----------



## princessDD

TokiliciousJenY said:


> *Kittykittycatcat -*  I had the same problem choosing my inital colors to start my collection and since pink is my absolute fave color I had to have at least a pink and then i also bought meditation (black) because I knew I'd use it ALL the time and I was right.  I'm so glad I got that one!  I  it!   I'm thinking maybe you should go with meditation for now and then really decide on another color for later   I too want yoga but I'm too afraid I'll get it filthy.  If you really don't want the black because you feel you should have a color then maybe you should choose one of the pinks!!
> 
> *princessDD -*  I just looked and #17 on singer22.com is Dusty Mauve!



Thanks *TOKI*! I really need to stop this LQ obsession.


----------



## jennylovexo

princessDD said:


> Thanks *TOKI*! I really need to stop this LQ obsession.


 
I knowwwww, me too!!!  I have enough for now, actually I have too many for right now.  ush:  So do you think you're going to get Dusty Mauve?


----------



## ead_angel

Has anyone taken their LQ to the dry cleaner?

I mistakenly put one of mine in the washing machine and the fringe got all knotted...I'm wondering if the drycleaner has a similar outcome??


----------



## ladysalesrep195

I just bought my first Love Quote Scarf and had a hard time deciding on color, yikes! But I finally picked *Punch* as it will go with my wardrobe and is a light, fun color for Summer. 

I found *Punch* at Tobi.com (code 'hellotobi' for 10% off), free shipping always.

http://www.tobi.com/product/8495-lo...ories-scarves?loomia_si=t0:a3:g2:r2:c0.326003


----------



## chantal

TokiliciousJenY said:


> what color does DOVE =
> is Dove = Yoga



This is what it says on BlueHeavenBoutique.com

"The names of some colors
have changed. Below are
the name changes. The
colors are the same as
before.

Meditation/Incense (black)
Yoga/Swan (white)
Peace/Dove (light grey)
Blue Pearl/Spa (light blue)
Bali/Cobalt"


----------



## chantal

Does anyone have peace and yoga? I would love to see a comparison!

I am trying to figure out if peace is off white or more or a grey colour.


----------



## clearbright

chantal said:


> Does anyone have peace and yoga? I would love to see a comparison!
> 
> I am trying to figure out if peace is off white or more or a grey colour.



hi chantal! peace is a light warm grey and yoga is pure white. here is a comparison pic (peace, marina, and yoga)


----------



## princessDD

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I knowwwww, me too!!! I have enough for now, actually I have too many for right now. ush: So do you think you're going to get Dusty Mauve?


 

*Toki:* yes I really want DM, but I think Imma wait until a excellent coupon code comes along.


----------



## jennylovexo

ladysalesrep195 said:


> I just bought my first Love Quote Scarf and had a hard time deciding on color, yikes! But I finally picked *Punch* as it will go with my wardrobe and is a light, fun color for Summer.
> 
> I found *Punch* at Tobi.com (code 'hellotobi' for 10% off), free shipping always.
> 
> http://www.tobi.com/product/8495-lo...ories-scarves?loomia_si=t0:a3:g2:r2:c0.326003


 
Congrats on your first LQ  I think Punch is an excellent choice!  Please tell us how you like it when you get it!  

*PrincessDD -*  I think that's a great idea.  I might return mine and wait for a coupon code too.


----------



## shyne1025

my very first LQ scarf is "OUT FOR DELIVERY"! I am sooo excited to go home!  

Toki - I now have 4 LQ, 2 preorder ( peace and beach) and 1 out for delivery (Solar) and they other one ( Raspberry) just got shipped today!


----------



## jennylovexo

Shyne - I'm so excited for youuuuuu!!!   You've got to post pics for us of the solar when you get it!!!  I'd   to see it!!  I cannot wait to hear how you like it!!!


----------



## chantal

Ugh. I wonder if I can find these in Toronto. All the sites want between $30-$50 for shipping!


----------



## shyne1025

chantal said:


> Ugh. I wonder if I can find these in Toronto. All the sites want between $30-$50 for shipping!


have you tried jbandme.com?


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Shyne - I'm so excited for youuuuuu!!!   You've got to post pics for us of the solar when you get it!!!  I'd   to see it!!  I cannot wait to hear how you like it!!!


 Thanks Toki.. I was waiting for it since Friday, I was hoping to wear it during our friend's bbq party in San Mateo last sat but it didnt arrive on time so I guess today is the day!!


----------



## jennylovexo

You'll have to go out tonight Shyne so you can wear it!!    It's been so cold here at night that the LQ are perfect.  Actually it hasn't been that warm in the day either.  I've been living in my LQ


----------



## chantal

shyne1025 said:


> have you tried jbandme.com?



They don't ship to Canada!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> You'll have to go out tonight Shyne so you can wear it!!    It's been so cold here at night that the LQ are perfect.  Actually it hasn't been that warm in the day either.  I've been living in my LQ


 Hahha.. Good idea!!


----------



## sweetpea2

chantal said:


> They don't ship to Canada!



Lisa Kline ships internationally, but you have to pay for the customs fees


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne - are you home yet?  I'm dying to hear your report!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> shyne - are you home yet?  I'm dying to hear your report!


  Im still at work. But DH works from home so I kept on YMing him asking if I did get any package today.. ( Im expecting my ymail ysl clutch and the LQ scarf) and he finally said they arrived around 2pm! Im tempted to ask him to open the smaller one and take photos of it but decided against it as I think he got a bit annoyed that I kept on asking if it arrived!



 So I guess Ill have to wait 1 more hour.. Ill jump out as soon as the clock hits 545!


----------



## shyne1025

... or until I can find the perfect excuse to leave work early and login at home instead...


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> ... or until I can find the perfect excuse to leave work early and login at home instead...


 
 You sound just like me!!   You don't have that much more time left, you might as well hang in there and have the surprises waiting for you once you get home!     You've got to let us know what you think though.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

chantal said:


> Ugh. I wonder if I can find these in Toronto. All the sites want between $30-$50 for shipping!


 
Unusual Threads offer free international shipping;

http://www.unusualthreads.com/lovequotes.html

But they don't have many colors to choose from (some are still on preorder) and you're still reponsible for customs.


----------



## shyne1025

^^ I will def let you know! and post photos of course  

30 more mins......


----------



## jennylovexo

15 mins to go!!  
can't wait!


----------



## sweetpea2

you girls are funny!


----------



## jennylovexo

^ obsessed is more like it!!  

There's nothing I  more than chatting about LQ right now!!


----------



## sweetpea2

i keep on refreshing the page - lol


----------



## jennylovexo

Me too!!!  I think we need 

I'm not expecting any right now.  I'm still deciding if I should keep both my raspberry mousse & dusty mauve.  I'm definitely keeping my meditation and cosmo.  How about you sweetpea?  Any on the way?


----------



## clearbright

chantal said:


> They don't ship to Canada!



*chantal*, cherylc is from toronto and she had posted about a boutique that carries LQ... not sure where it is but i'll try to dig through the old posts and find it for you!! 

*shyne1025*, are you home yet?!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> *shyne1025*, are you home yet?!


 
Seriously, I'm wondering the same thing over here! 

How does everyone wear their LQ?  I have this one way of sliding it through and it's fine and looks neat but that's about the only way I wear it other than just leaving it hang.   Here's the one way, when I feel like tying it,  that I wear mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 pretty boring!


----------



## shyne1025

Im home!!! Done taking photos.. Uploading them soon!!


----------



## chantal

How fast is the shipping from Lisa Kline to Canada? Any idea? They won't ship until the 15th and I am leaving for a trip on the 29th...


----------



## shyne1025

Here yah go.. Sorry to keep you waiting. Was stuck at work till past 6pm!!
I opened the box for the LQ scarf first!


----------



## clearbright

^oooh solar is so pretty!!!! thanks for posting pics (including the quote)! is this your first LQ??


----------



## shyne1025

Here's me wearing it.. I dont know how to tie it.. care to share how to wear them?


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> ^oooh solar is so pretty!!!! thanks for posting pics (including the quote)! is this your first LQ??


 Yes it is my very first! 
and I am loving it!! 

Now where is my raspberry!!


----------



## clearbright

oooh it looks great on you! just try tying it different ways, i feel like there's no wrong way to tie it and it looks nice whatever you do to it, even if you just throw it around your neck without wrapping or anything!  however, my favorite way to tie is to do what you did, but a little looser, then tie the ends together at the neck and leave the ends hanging. it looks so pretty with the fringe showing that way!


----------



## clearbright

kittykittycatcat said:


> Hmmmmmm I am still SO torn on which colour to get for my 2nd LQ.
> 
> I've been looking at the colours again. I like even more now!! My favourites are cherry pie, raspberry mousse, cosmopolitan, lotus pink, papaya, lime ice, yoga white and black. I'm kind of now thinking black may be best b/c I'd get so much wear from it. I worry I'd get the yoga white dirty.
> 
> Then I think for the price I may be better off with a colour? I'm so indecisive!



kittykittycatcat, i  my yoga! but i do think you should get a fun color too... and you have some great ones in your list! i think you should go for one of the first three for a great pop of color. and then buy yoga next.


----------



## clearbright

ead_angel said:


> Has anyone taken their LQ to the dry cleaner?
> 
> I mistakenly put one of mine in the washing machine and the fringe got all knotted...I'm wondering if the drycleaner has a similar outcome??



hi ead_angel! oh no, sorry to hear the fringe got knotted in the machine!!  were you able to fix it? what color was it? i haven't taken mine to the dry cleaner yet, but i'm thinking that the fringe shouldn't be a problem. i may try washing mine by hand though, since my dry cleaner charges like $12 to dry clean one scarf. ush:


----------



## digby723

Does anyone have Dune? how does it compare to peace? I really want a beige looking LQ but, now I'm torn between Dune and Peace!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^ obsessed is more like it!!
> 
> There's nothing I  more than chatting about LQ right now!!


 She's here.. MY solar is here!! Toki where are you??


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> oooh it looks great on you! just try tying it different ways, i feel like there's no wrong way to tie it and it looks nice whatever you do to it, even if you just throw it around your neck without wrapping or anything!  however, my favorite way to tie is to do what you did, but a little looser, then tie the ends together at the neck and leave the ends hanging. it looks so pretty with the fringe showing that way!


 thanks.. I am loving it too.. Funny thing is I really dont know how to wear it, I just got home and took photos of it. then tried it on, I almost choked myself


----------



## clearbright

digby723 said:


> Does anyone have Dune? how does it compare to peace? I really want a beige looking LQ but, now I'm torn between Dune and Peace!



digby, i think these swatches are a good comparison between dune and peace. i haven't seen dune IRL but i've seen peace and it's more of a light grey so if beige is what you're after, go for dune! or beach, that looks nice too!


----------



## digby723

Thanks *Clearbright*! I looked back at your pics of peace and it looked like a beige color! These are so confusing!!! I think you're right tho, I think I will go with Dune when I can!


----------



## clearbright

digby723 said:


> Thanks *Clearbright*! I looked back at your pics of peace and it looked like a beige color! These are so confusing!!! I think you're right tho, I think I will go with Dune when I can!



yes they *are* confusing!!!  and peace does have warm undertones so i think it can be considered slightly beigey, but overall it's more of a grey than beige. so if you want straight beige, get dune!! and post pics! 

i just added LQ to the wishlist in my signature! there are several colors that i want, and i think i'll add more to my collection when there's a good code.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> She's here.. MY solar is here!! Toki where are you??


 
I'm here , I'm here!!    I had to go and get a pizza :shame:
I love it!!!  Do you love it?  It looks like an awesome summer color from the pics!   I love the quote you got with yours, it's totally adorable.    Thanks sooooooooo much for the pics!!  

So I'm having trouble tying mine too.  I just mess around w/it like Clearbright said.  Sometimes I wrap it around once and leave it hanging.  Sometimes I just wear it unwrapped.  Other times I loopo it and put the end through and then sometimes I tie it like in the pic I just posted.  I need to mess around with mine more and figure out cooler ways to wear it.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> So I'm having trouble tying mine too.  I just mess around w/it like Clearbright said.  Sometimes I wrap it around once and leave it hanging.  Sometimes I just wear it unwrapped.  Other times I loopo it and put the end through and then sometimes I tie it like in the pic I just posted.  I need to mess around with mine more and figure out cooler ways to wear it.



toki how did you tie it in the pic you posted? it looks cute that way!

one day i will take a pic of all the different ways i can figure out how to tie it! although i'm kind of afraid that i'll try and it'll end up being only like... 3 different ways.


----------



## shyne1025

Glad you like it! I love it too!! Its really perfect for spring and summer! Now waiting for my raspberry mouse.. and Im thinking of getting something in blue undertone.. hmm..


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> toki how did you tie it in the pic you posted? it looks cute that way!


 
Hmmm, let me see if I can describe it.   Wrap it around like shyne did in her pic but make it looser around the neck then with one hand reach down through the loop that is near the neck and pull one side up just enough through the loop to grab the other side and slide it through the loop.   Does that make any sense at all?  It's kinda complicated.  I had to have my sister show me about 89 times before I could get it myself ush:


----------



## clearbright

*chantal*, the store that carries LQ in toronto is called honey (sherway gardens? and also a location at bayview village). maybe you can go see them in person! they had 7-10 colors a month ago, maybe even more now!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Glad you like it! I love it too!! Its really perfect for spring and summer! Now waiting for my raspberry mouse.. and Im thinking of getting something in blue undertone.. hmm..


 
just be super careful with it, it's very easy to snag.   Where did you order your raspberry from?    Oooh, let's vote on our favorite blue! 

I'm deciding which colors of mine to keep.  I'm def. keeping cosmo & meditation .  What do you guys think about raspberry & dusty mauve, should I keep those too or return them?


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> just be super careful with it, it's very easy to snag.   Where did you order your raspberry from?    Oooh, let's vote on our favorite blue!
> 
> I'm deciding which colors of mine to keep.  I'm def. keeping cosmo & meditation .  What do you guys think about raspberry & dusty mauve, should I keep those too or return them?



 I got the Raspberry from jbandme.com, free shipping and NO TAX!!! I got it for 63.25! Sure please help me choose which blue!!

Id keep the dusty mauve since you are keeping the cosmo IMO, since cosmo and raspberry shades are close.. or better yet keep them all!! They're perfect all year round..


----------



## clearbright

ooh i just did what i think you're describing and it came out super cute!! but not exactly like your pic... but i still like it so thanks for the instructions! 



TokiliciousJenY said:


> Hmmm, let me see if I can describe it. Wrap it around like shyne did in her pic but make it looser around the neck then with one hand reach down through the loop that is near the neck and pull one side up just enough through the loop to grab the other side and slide it through the loop.



there is a step that i'm unclear about though - so when you reach down through the loop to pull one side up, do you then pull the other side up through that loop that you just created with the first side? so that in the end, one end is on top and the other end is underneath?


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> just be super careful with it, it's very easy to snag.   Where did you order your raspberry from?    Oooh, let's vote on our favorite blue!
> 
> I'm deciding which colors of mine to keep.  I'm def. keeping cosmo & meditation .  What do you guys think about raspberry & dusty mauve, should I keep those too or return them?



keep the raspberry!  (or both!)


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> there is a step that i'm unclear about though - so when you reach down through the loop to pull one side up, do you then pull the other side up through that loop that you just created with the first side? so that in the end, one end is on top and the other end is underneath?


 
let me go grab mine, I took it off to eat my pizza... let me see brb

okay so I think the answer to your question is YES   reach down through the loop and I grab the left side and pull some up through the loop then I grab the right side of the scarf that is hanging and I push it through the left side of the scarf that I had pulled up.   In the end one end is on top of each other and it makes this like braided kinda effect.   Does that make sense?   If so, you're a genius because I couldn't do it forever by myself. :shame:

BTW - It comes out different every time I do it because it depends on how you initally wrap the scarf, if it's bunch or all nice and neat.    Plus depending on how much fabric you pull up and where you push the one side through it lays differently.


----------



## shyne1025

ok.. i have to stay away from this forum for awhile.. im so tempted to get a blue one now!! i just ordered another ysl, a coin purse and I am sooooooooooooooooo banned!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> I got the Raspberry from jbandme.com, free shipping and NO TAX!!! I got it for 63.25! Sure please help me choose which blue!!
> 
> Id keep the dusty mauve since you are keeping the cosmo IMO, since cosmo and raspberry shades are close.. or better yet keep them all!! They're perfect all year round..


 
That's a sweet deal, 63.25 is a super bargain, nice work!!  

Every time I rationalize it in my head I think I should definitely return the raspberry since it's close to cosmo and I'm keeping cosmo but then in the end I come to the decision you do, they're perfect all year round and I did get a deal at shopbop.  I just checked and mine were $68 with no tax, no ship so that's pretty sweet too.    I'm crazy!  

So what color blue do you really like, darker or lighter?


----------



## jennylovexo

what's the ysl in the pic w/your solar?


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> keep the raspberry! (or both!)


 
 I guess maybe I should just keep them all for now and not buy any more until this winter.  That would make things easier for my brain just tougher on my wallet.


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> what's the ysl in the pic w/your solar?


  Both items I received today.. and I was rushing to post photos of Solar as it  makes the ysl address pop with its color! Its a Ysl Ymail clutch..


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> That's a sweet deal, 63.25 is a super bargain, nice work!!
> 
> Every time I rationalize it in my head I think I should definitely return the raspberry since it's close to cosmo and I'm keeping cosmo but then in the end I come to the decision you do, they're perfect all year round and I did get a deal at shopbop.  I just checked and mine were $68 with no tax, no ship so that's pretty sweet too.    I'm crazy!
> 
> So what color blue do you really like, darker or lighter?


  keep them both!! a girl can never have to many shades of pink..
Im looking at a lighter blue..


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> That's a sweet deal, 63.25 is a super bargain, nice work!!
> 
> Every time I rationalize it in my head I think I should definitely return the raspberry since it's close to cosmo and I'm keeping cosmo but then in the end I come to the decision you do, they're perfect all year round and I did get a deal at shopbop.  I just checked and mine were $68 with no tax, no ship so that's pretty sweet too.    I'm crazy!
> 
> So what color blue do you really like, darker or lighter?



i like the marina and island - 2 totally different blues


----------



## sweetpea2

sweetpea2 said:


> i like the marina and island - 2 totally different blues



omg!  i just looked again and like the blue pearl and lagoon too!

you know they will have new colors for fall too...


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> okay so I think the answer to your question is YES   reach down through the loop and I grab the left side and pull some up through the loop then I grab the right side of the scarf that is hanging and I push it through the left side of the scarf that I had pulled up.   In the end one end is on top of each other and it makes this like braided kinda effect.   Does that make sense?   If so, you're a genius because I couldn't do it forever by myself. :shame:



haha ok i'm definitely not a genius so you must just be really good at explaining! :okay:

anyway thank you for teaching me a new way to tie scarves!! this way is really unique and i haven't seen it at all on the streets so i will feel super special wearing my LQs the tokilicious way. and yes i can see how they come out differently each time, i think that's true of all scarf tying methods with LQ, and that's part of the beauty of LQ!! 

btw i think you should keep all of your LQs, even though cosmo and raspberry mousse are similar, they're still different! and i  my raspberry mousse, i think that one's my favorite actually.


----------



## princessDD

TokiliciousJenY said:


> That's a sweet deal, 63.25 is a super bargain, nice work!!
> 
> Every time I rationalize it in my head I think I should definitely return the raspberry since it's close to cosmo and I'm keeping cosmo but then in the end I come to the decision you do, they're perfect all year round and I did get a deal at shopbop.  I just checked and mine were $68 with no tax, no ship so that's pretty sweet too.    I'm crazy!
> 
> So what color blue do you really like, darker or lighter?



 -- I haven't receive my Rasberry Mousse yet and I'm already obessessing over Cosmo. Based on the previous page Swatch Patch Photo, I'm liking Cosmo more. Tell me I'm crazy! Which color do you gals prefer, RM or Cosmo or both?!?


----------



## princessDD

sweetpea2 said:


> i like the marina and island - 2 totally different blues



My blue votes also goes to Marina and Island. Next choice would be Cobalt.


----------



## sweetpea2

i like the raspberry mousse over the cosmo


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Wheres the cheapest place to get them right now? I looked at Lisa Kline and they have all the colours I like but they are all preorder and some aren't shipping until AUGUST! :weird:

I check jbandme and they don't have the colours I'd want. Are there any good codes for Tobi?


----------



## ead_angel

> hi ead_angel! oh no, sorry to hear the fringe got knotted in the machine!!  were you able to fix it? what color was it? i haven't taken mine to the dry cleaner yet, but i'm thinking that the fringe shouldn't be a problem. i may try washing mine by hand though, since my dry cleaner charges like $12 to dry clean one scarf. ush:
> __________________


 
Clearbright, it was the fog color, my firt LQ! I washed it by hand over the weekend, and when it was still wet, I straightened the tangled fringes out and now it looks good as new. 
I have three, and I am always wearing them...if you are around someone who smokes, or in a bar, they totally soak up that smoky smell, so I don't want to be taking them all to the dry cleaner everytime ($$$)! But I think handwashing should be find based on my last experience!


----------



## floridagal23

Do any dark haired girls have and love Marina? I have fair skin that I self tan, so more like medium skin, and dark brown hair with a few hilights. I just love the Marina but have only seen photos of it on Lauren Conrad and we have totally different coloring. I wear a lot of jeans/white tops, navy, black, brown, etc and think this would be a good match. Any other colors you'd recommend for someone with my coloring? I have a ton of burberry so I am not super interested in anything too beige. Thanks!


----------



## ead_angel

> Do any dark haired girls have and love Marina? I have fair skin that I self tan, so more like medium skin, and dark brown hair with a few hilights. I just love the Marina but have only seen photos of it on Lauren Conrad and we have totally different coloring. I wear a lot of jeans/white tops, navy, black, brown, etc and think this would be a good match. Any other colors you'd recommend for someone with my coloring? I have a ton of burberry so I am not super interested in anything too beige. Thanks!


 
You sound just like me, and I was debating getting a Marina as well...! I also thought about Bali and Island, but have been leaning towards Marina with Bali as a close tie. I think the color would work fine on you, and I think of all the blues, Marina is the most "year-round" color where some of the others might be too bold for fall or winter.

I also have Sunshine, Fog, and Haze, which seem to suit my coloring and brown hair with subtle highlights. I probably get the most use out of Haze.


----------



## clearbright

*princessDD*, it depends on if you want a brighter pink or a deeper raspberry pink! both are pretty but my favorite is the raspberry. 

*kittykittycatcat*, the only code i know for tobi is GRECHEN10 for 10% off. we're all hoping they come out with a better one soon! 

*floridagal23*, i have dark hair and i really like the marina on me. i think it sounds perfect for you based on your wardrobe! i also think raspberry mousse or punch/coral sky would be nice to add a pop of color. 

*ead_angel*, do you find your haze to have a bit of a lilac or lavender tinge to it? and glad to hear that your fringes are back to normal after handwashing!


----------



## ead_angel

> *ead_angel*, do you find your haze to have a bit of a lilac or lavender tinge to it? and glad to hear that your fringes are back to normal after handwashing!


 
Yes, Haze has is a "cool" tone with a hint of lilac to it. If I wear it with purple, it brings the lilac out more. At the same time, if I wear the Haze with a blue shirt, it works with that as well, but doesn't stand out as too-purpley. 

After looking at Marina again today, I think it is a really muted color, just like Fog but blue/navy, so I think I might go bold and get Bali! I am also going to get a Rasberry Mousse. After that, I am done until fall!!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Both items I received today.. and I was rushing to post photos of Solar as it makes the ysl address pop with its color! Its a Ysl Ymail clutch..


 
Congrats  the Ymail clutch looks awesome!! It totally goes w/your solar!! 



shyne1025 said:


> keep them both!! a girl can never have to many shades of pink..
> Im looking at a lighter blue.. ..


 
I think I may just keep them both. I'm sure if I return the raspberry by the time the fall/winter roll around I'll be dying to get my hands on one in raspberry!  I know myself. Maybe I'll just put that one away for now and I can always decide to give it as a Christmas gift if I don't end up wanting it later on! I was just on tobi's site looking at LQ. How do you feel about SPA? 






I also like SEAGLASS a lot but it's more of a minty green IMO


----------



## jennylovexo

princessDD said:


> -- I haven't receive my Rasberry Mousse yet and I'm already obessessing over Cosmo. Based on the previous page Swatch Patch Photo, I'm liking Cosmo more. Tell me I'm crazy! Which color do you gals prefer, RM or Cosmo or both?!?


 
You're not crazy.   I had the exact same problem and I was obsessing online for hours before I just decided to buy them both AND now that I have them both I still can't decide which one I like better or what I want.   When I first got them I originally liked Raspberry better but my BF picked Cosmo so I just started wearing the Cosmo and now I'm in LOVE w/Cosmo and I'm not so sure if I even like Raspberry anymore!    So that's when I figure I should return it and I'll put it on and I know I can't part with it!!   I think if you order one or the other you will love whichever you order.  Having both together just makes everything even more confusing unless you know for sure you want both.    I hope this post makes some sense. :shame:


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^^LOVE seaglass! I'd never get the Spa colour, I just don't love how light blues look on me.



clearbright said:


> *kittykittycatcat*, the only code i know for tobi is GRECHEN10 for 10% off. we're all hoping they come out with a better one soon!


 
Bah I thought there was only 10% off. ush:

Wheres the cheapest place to get Meditation Black? I've decided on that one for now and I'll get the pink/red colour in a few months.


----------



## jennylovexo

ead_angel said:


> After looking at Marina again today, I think it is a really muted color, just like Fog but blue/navy, so I think I might go bold and get Bali! I am also going to get a Rasberry Mousse. After that, I am done until fall!!


 

Go for it!! I  Bali!!  I think it's an awesome color!!  And another RM lover!!  I'm pretty sure just about everyone in this thread has RM   I think I'm going to keep both my cosmo & RM and be done until fall as well because that will mean I bought 4 in the past month!!


----------



## ead_angel

I found the following codes for Tobi, but I think I tried the 25% off a while ago and maybe it didn't work anymore? I can't remember for sure..
Tobi 25% off nonsale merchandise tobifaf2 Tobi 10% off styleforum10 Tobi 10% off GRECHEN10 9/19/2007 9/18/2007


----------



## jennylovexo

^ I tried the 25% off code but it doesn't work, it expired.  




clearbright said:


> haha ok i'm definitely not a genius so you must just be really good at explaining! :okay:
> 
> anyway thank you for teaching me a new way to tie scarves!! this way is really unique and i haven't seen it at all on the streets so i will feel super special wearing my LQs the tokilicious way.  and yes i can see how they come out differently each time, i think that's true of all scarf tying methods with LQ, and that's part of the beauty of LQ!!
> 
> btw i think you should keep all of your LQs, even though cosmo and raspberry mousse are similar, they're still different! and i  my raspberry mousse, i think that one's my favorite actually.


 
You are definitely a genius clearbright!  I never would've been able to do it from the directions!   Awww, thanks for calling it the tokilicious way!!  That's cute!!  My mom & my sister actually learned how to tie them that way at a holiday fair in NYC last Christmas and then they had to keep tying mine for me because I'm a slow learner  but I've got it down now!  I agree w/you that part of the beauty of the LQ is that they always come out differently even if you tie them the same way.   When I have mine on and it looks perfect I just don't take it off! 

I think I'll probably keep them all and just try not to buy any new ones for awhile  that way I don't have to choose between them.


----------



## princessDD

*Singer22 updated the LQ page*


----------



## princessDD

floridagal23 said:


> Do any dark haired girls have and love Marina? I have fair skin that I self tan, so more like medium skin, and dark brown hair with a few hilights. I just love the Marina but have only seen photos of it on Lauren Conrad and we have totally different coloring. I wear a lot of jeans/white tops, navy, black, brown, etc and think this would be a good match. Any other colors you'd recommend for someone with my coloring? I have a ton of burberry so I am not super interested in anything too beige. Thanks!


 
^I think you just described me . (I even own a Burberry scarf).
I own Marina and i LOVE this color! I can't tell you how many times I've been complimented when wearing this color. I also just purchased Rasberry Mousse. Wheatgrass and Dusty Mauve would be my next choices.


----------



## princessDD

Does Peace have a beige or gray undertone? The below photo was copied from Jbandme website.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^It looks like grey to me.


----------



## princessDD

^Ok that's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## jennylovexo

^ *princessDD - *fyi here is clearbright's pic of peace!  she says it's grey.


clearbright said:


> hi chantal! peace is a light warm grey and yoga is pure white. here is a comparison pic (peace, marina, and yoga)


----------



## takeoutbox

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Congrats  the Ymail clutch looks awesome!! It totally goes w/your solar!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may just keep them both. I'm sure if I return the raspberry by the time the fall/winter roll around I'll be dying to get my hands on one in raspberry!  I know myself. Maybe I'll just put that one away for now and I can always decide to give it as a Christmas gift if I don't end up wanting it later on! I was just on tobi's site looking at LQ. How do you feel about SPA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like SEAGLASS a lot but it's more of a minty green IMO


 
i have seaglass, i love it, the color is so fresh.


----------



## clearbright

both spa and seaglass look so light and summery!!!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Congrats  the Ymail clutch looks awesome!! It totally goes w/your solar!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may just keep them both. I'm sure if I return the raspberry by the time the fall/winter roll around I'll be dying to get my hands on one in raspberry!  I know myself. Maybe I'll just put that one away for now and I can always decide to give it as a Christmas gift if I don't end up wanting it later on! I was just on tobi's site looking at LQ. How do you feel about SPA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like SEAGLASS a lot but it's more of a minty green IMO


 Thanks!! oh wow!! I totally love that blue!! Not into greens though.. hmm


----------



## princessDD

^ me too...


----------



## jennylovexo

I'm not into greens either and I'm wanting the sea glass   Doesn't someone here have sea glass   I kinda remember someone posting about it.

shyne - Are you wearing your solar today


----------



## shyne1025

^^Yup Yup.. Def the weather is nice! Now abt you which LQ are you wearing today? My raspberry will arrive on friday!


----------



## jennylovexo

I'm wearing meditation today!  
I cannot wait for you to get your RM!


----------



## shyne1025

so how many LQ do you have in total? 4?


----------



## jennylovexo

Yes.  I alternate between using meditation & cosmopolitan and then I have Raspberry & Dusty Mauve both BNWT!!


----------



## shyne1025

I wanted to get the meditation before but then decided not too since it is too dark so I opted for peace instead..


----------



## sweetpea2

i'm wearing cocoshell today


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea we need a pic of cocoshell, pleeeassese!!! 

shyne - I was conflicted between the pinks and meditation but I have a pashmina in black that I used to wear ALL the time and I was so happy that I had the black so I figured I'd  the meditation and when I was ordering from LisaKline they didn't have either of the pinks I wanted so meditation was the first lq I ordered.  I ordered it super late one night and then the very next morning after I ordered that shopbop had that 20% off sale so I got both the pinks!


----------



## floridagal23

Thanks, everyone. I think I am going to order the marina soon! I hope it will be ok - I am super pale right now (silly bar review) and cheeks have been a little pink. This will be my first LQ!


----------



## jennylovexo

^  I think Marina is an awesome choice!  You can't go wrong.  Everyone who owns it here absolutely loves it!!   Can't wait for you to order and tell us if your a LQ convert!!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> sweetpea we need a pic of cocoshell, pleeeassese!!!
> 
> shyne - I was conflicted between the pinks and meditation but I have a pashmina in black that I used to wear ALL the time and I was so happy that I had the black so I figured I'd  the meditation and when I was ordering from LisaKline they didn't have either of the pinks I wanted so meditation was the first lq I ordered.  I ordered it super late one night and then the very next morning after I ordered that shopbop had that 20% off sale so I got both the pinks!


 i see..  Ill wait for my peace then decide if I want a meditation and a yoga.. but Ill def get a lighter blue shade. My fave color is powder blue so Ill go on a hunt for that... wait wait.. Im on a ban nowush:


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> wait wait.. Im on a ban nowush:


 
 yeah, right, like that might happen!!  I don't even know why we say :ban:

I just got my cc bill in the mail and thankfully only my 3 lq's are on there and not all 4  so it looks like I'm keeping all 4 since it split like that I can def. afford them all!!  

And I love how we order in pairs.  It's like you're waiting to for your RM and then you'll decide if you want meditation AND yoga    Wait, you're waiting for peace or RM


----------



## shyne1025

^^ haha..  I really should be on a ban!! My DH was wondering what are all those boxes.. 

Im waiting for my RM, tracking said it will be delivered friday. I am on preorder for peace and beach.  and Im thinking of getting something in blue!


----------



## sweetpea2

you girls are going to love me in about 5 min!!!  brb...


----------



## shyne1025

hmmm.. 3 more mins!!


----------



## shyne1025

toki toki where are you?? sweetpea2 has something to reveal!!


----------



## sweetpea2

hold on!!! but i promise, it's good!


----------



## sweetpea2

here it is:


----------



## shyne1025

oh wow... now i want more colors! is campari, red  or maroon?


----------



## jennylovexo

omg! 

sweetpea you rock!!! Where in the world did you find these?

I like Romance & Mallard & Deep Teal  and I have no idea if campari is red or maroon.  GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   I told you we can't say the word :ban:

After staring at it for a bit campari looks like an orangish red.   I'm drooling over the pinks.


----------



## jennylovexo

where are you guys?  what colors are you staring at?   I'm dying to know where you found this.


----------



## sweetpea2

my friend works for a store and leeked this.  shhhhh!


----------



## shyne1025

Im staring at the red family! and trying to do some real work.. ( im actually in the ofc.. but logged in at TPF!). I went to the www.luvquotes.com site it doesnt work.. have you tried it?


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> my friend works for a store and leeked this.  shhhhh!


 oh wow.. so these are new colors? Ive not seen them anywhere at least for the red shades.. now I am going to get something in blue and something in red.. TOKi you are right.. we order in pairs!!!


----------



## sweetpea2

i like the same toki - mallard, deep teal, romance, & bordeaux


----------



## sweetpea2

no, i the luv quotes website is not working


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Im staring at the red family! and trying to do some real work.. ( im actually in the ofc.. but logged in at TPF!). I went to the www.luvquotes.com site it doesnt work.. have you tried it?


 

of course I've tried it  I try it like at least twice a day!  under construction.  I thought maybe sweetpea got it there!   Oh man, come on WORK  get outta there!   then again you do need $$$ to buy more LQ, you'd better stay!!  

sweetpea - your secret is safe with us.  thanks soooooooooooo much for posting the colors.  it helps me pick a color for my sis 4 christmas!


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> i like the same toki - mallard, deep teal, romance, & bordeaux


 
I was just staring at bordeaux myself!   I'm adding that one to my list too  it's almost like mallard & deep teal  and then romance & bordeaux are like the same colors, right?


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> oh wow.. so these are new colors? Ive not seen them anywhere at least for the red shades.. now I am going to get something in blue and something in red.. TOKi you are right.. we order in pairs!!!


 
super new colors like not even public knowledge yet   Too bad it's not buy one get one free or at least buy one get one half.  That would make our double orders waaaayyyyyy cheaper!


----------



## shyne1025

now i just finished checking jbandme, singer22 and Lisakline.. looking for my blue  and red LQ.. arggh.. this is sooo addictive.. any more codes?


----------



## shyne1025

I saw the bordeaux is available at singer22.com.. Im looking at it now.. and thinking whether to get that or the cherrypie for the blue shade.. Ill go for Lagoon.. BUT Ill order them next week!


----------



## jennylovexo

but the reds aren't out yet so you're not gonna find them on those sites.   I don't know of any codes right now just the 10grechen at tobi which gives you 10% off and then the LUCKY at lisakline which is 25% off but now she's charging shipping and we have to pay tax at both these places.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> I saw the bordeaux is available at singer22.com.. Im looking at it now.. and thinking whether to get that or the cherrypie for the blue shade.. Ill go for Lagoon.. BUT Ill order them next week!


 
OMG, REALLY????? They have bordeaux there?  I guess I was wrong about the colors not being out yet.    oh bordeaux is like a way deep red.  

I'm confused what are you thinking of getting either bordeaux or cherry pie and then you're def. getting lagoon?


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> but the reds aren't out yet so you're not gonna find them on those sites.   I don't know of any codes right now just the 10grechen at tobi which gives you 10% off and then the LUCKY at lisakline which is 25% off but now she's charging shipping and we have to pay tax at both these places.


 she charges shipping already?? I thought if its 50usd or more its free shipping?? Ill wait till next week,, who knows there will be a code for Singer22.com


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> she charges shipping already?? I thought if its 50usd or more its free shipping?? Ill wait till next week,, who knows there will be a code for Singer22.com


 
yeah, they're charging ship now.  it was free ship until 5/31 over $50, now we've gotta pay up. ush:  I just checked the singer22 site and bordeaux isn't on the drop down list of lq colors so it doesn't look like you can order it from them right now.


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> OMG, REALLY????? They have bordeaux there?  I guess I was wrong about the colors not being out yet.    oh bordeaux is like a way deep red.
> 
> I'm confused what are you thinking of getting either bordeaux or cherry pie and then you're def. getting lagoon?


 ahahha.. I am finishing up a report while posting here. Im so sorry. Im thinking of getting the bordeaux or the cherry pie.. but for the blue shade Ill go for the Lagoon..


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> yeah, they're charging ship now.  it was free ship until 5/31 over $50, now we've gotta pay up. ush:  I just checked the singer22 site and bordeaux isn't on the drop down list of lq colors so it doesn't look like you can order it from them right now.


  oh wow.. I hope it doesnt affect my preorders!! They told me I can use the Lucky code and still get free shipping for my preorders.. Arggh.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> ahahha.. I am finishing up a report while posting here. Im so sorry. Im thinking of getting the bordeaux or the cherry pie.. but for the blue shade Ill go for the Lagoon..


 
:okay:got it!!  Work always gets in the way of everything fun!!  I think I prefer cherry pie over bordeaux but just my 2 cents!  Lagoon is pretty!    We need a 25% off code for tobi and then we'd be rollin in LQ !


----------



## princessDD

^need code for both TOBI and SINGER 22....then I'll be in deep trouble with my spendings.


----------



## jennylovexo

princessDD said:


> ^need code for both TOBI and SINGER 22....then I'll be in deep trouble with my spendings.


 
yeah, good point, hopefully there aren't any codes for a bit since I'm on a :ban:


----------



## shyne1025

i thought we're not on a :ban:our budgets are just :busted ? 
More codes please!!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> i thought we're not on a :ban:our budgets are just :busted ?
> More codes please!!


 
I  this thread.  I also love that you guys love lq as much as I do!!  I'm fighting the urge to surf around and check out lq because I know I'm going to end up ordering something.


----------



## jennylovexo

OFF TOPIC for a sec SHYNE cheers ... congrats on 1,000 posts!


----------



## sweetpea2

lisa kline is updating theirs 

http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/designer-label/love-quotes/LOVEQ


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> lisa kline is updating theirs
> 
> http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/designer-label/love-quotes/LOVEQ


 

you're killing me 




DID  YOU SEE THE PRICEEEEEEEEEE???????? $90 BUX!


----------



## sweetpea2

oh!  they have free shipping now at Lisa Kline, but it's over $100.  must buy in pairs!


----------



## sweetpea2

booo - the price went up at lisa kline  for the new colors :cry:


----------



## jennylovexo

well 1 lq is almost = to $100 which is  

does the code LUCKY work on these?


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> well 1 lq is almost = to $100 which is
> 
> does the code LUCKY work on these?



ohhh haven't tried yet!


----------



## jennylovexo

I tried and it stillllllll works so if you're outside CA and don't have to pay tax it's still a deal at $90  but within the state it really stinks bc before tax it's like $67 something so after it's gonna be over $70 ush:  I need to stay away from the site because I really wanna get my sister wheatgrass and I don't see it there so I know I'll end up ordering something else just bc of the 25% off


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I  this thread.  I also love that you guys love lq as much as I do!!  I'm fighting the urge to surf around and check out lq because I know I'm going to end up ordering something.


  Me too.. resist temptation!!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> OFF TOPIC for a sec SHYNE cheers ... congrats on 1,000 posts!


 awww thank you!!


----------



## shyne1025

what?? prices went up at Lisa Kline??


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> what?? prices went up at Lisa Kline??


 
Yes, the new fall/winter colors are $90 EACH!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Me too.. resist temptation!!


 
how about a :ban:for us ...


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Yes, the new fall/winter colors are $90 EACH!


 I was away from my computer since I have to drive home when I logged in to my mac and check tpf and this is what i saw?? Price increase???  Ill get my stash from jbandme instead.


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> how about a :ban:for us ...


 you think we can resist?? ok.ok.. how abt two weeks without ordering any LQ? game? 

this doesnt include those we preordered already.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> I was away from my computer since I have to drive home when I logged in to my mac and check tpf and this is what i saw?? Price increase???  Ill get my stash from jbandme instead.


 

i know the drive home was killing me   well it's price increase on new colors only so i'm thinking it's gonna be everywhere


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> you think we can resist?? ok.ok.. how abt two weeks without ordering any LQ? game?
> 
> this doesnt include those we preordered already.


 
okay, yes, game on, 2 weeks no lq.  not including those we preordered and not including super good sales like 20% off or more w/free ship, then game over!!  DEAL!


----------



## ruthieee

can anybody recommend an online stockist that can ship overseas?


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> okay, yes, game on, 2 weeks no lq.  not including those we preordered and not including super good sales like 20% off or more w/free ship, then game over!!  DEAL!


 deal!! who else wants to join?


----------



## jennylovexo

^ this is gonna be hard.    can we buy other things in this timeframe


----------



## exquisite09

omg i LOVE regale!

i really need to jump on this bandwagon. i think i'm going to start with meditation. i just wish more sites shipped to canada.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I'm still waiting for my Cosmo from Lisa Cline...it must be back ordered. 

I'm loving the new colors...especially mallard. Its gorgeous. 

So disappointed in the price increase. I won't buy any for two weeks without a really really good code! I need meditation still.


----------



## shyne1025

^^ join me and TOKI!!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^ this is gonna be hard.    can we buy other things in this timeframe


hahha.. thats cheating!!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Ok...I'm banned for two weeks. But my ban starts after Saturday...gotta check out the Rebecca Minkoff sample sale in LA first. A girl has her priorities!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ haha


----------



## jennylovexo

RowdyAndPete said:


> I'm still waiting for my Cosmo from Lisa Cline...it must be back ordered.
> 
> I'm loving the new colors...especially mallard. Its gorgeous.
> 
> So disappointed in the price increase. I won't buy any for two weeks without a really really good code! I need meditation still.


 
as far as we know all the colors are backordered at lisa kline.  the only one they have in stock is solar.  i'm not sure of the delivery date for cosmo but if you check their site it should be listed there!    we all need a really really good code.  price increases STINK! 


So if I exchange my RM what color should I get? Beach or Yoga


----------



## jennylovexo

I need help .. . yoga = white  so what does beach = 
tan


----------



## shyne1025

^^ kinda like beige..


----------



## shyne1025

brown undertone..


----------



## shyne1025

Ok LQ buddies.. Im off to bed.. Have a very early meeting tomorrow.. TTYT! remember Toki.. we are :banned:


----------



## jennylovexo

nooooooooo shyne don 't  leave me ... i might buy something 

which do you prefer, yoga or beach?  if I'm exchanging it technically doesn't count!


----------



## princessDD

^you're killing the rest of us!


----------



## jennylovexo

me  

i can leave and take my obesssion elsewhere


----------



## digby723

No, don't leave *Toki*!!! Who else would I live vicariously though?? LOL!

Oh, and, I'm compeltely unhelpful as to whatcolor you should get next...but when you get it, post pics!!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

I was being a drama  and taking it too serious.  I realize she was probably kidding around!!    I could never obsess over LQ anywhere else it wouldn't be the same without you guys!   I'd miss you all too much!!    I just can't make up my mind what to do   the more I talk about it the more confused I get!  

It's freezing here this morning.  Digby are you rocking your solar?   I wore my dusty mauve around here all night and I absolutely love it now!


----------



## clearbright

ooh new colors!!!! wait, are some of these existing colors that they renamed yet again?? like romance=cosmo, framboise=raspberry mousse, and moonbeam=yoga?  and omg $90??!?!?! 

and toki i missed what happened but i'm glad you're not leaving!!!! we need to keep the LQ party going!! 

p.s. i'm wearing marina today! 
p.p.s. i was at bloomies again last night and they had another LQ!! i believe it was lime ice! it didn't have a quote though. ush:


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> nooooooooo shyne don 't  leave me ... i might buy something
> 
> which do you prefer, yoga or beach?  if I'm exchanging it technically doesn't count!


 good morning Toki.. How are you holding up?

Id go for beach as white is so plain..


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I was being a drama  and taking it too serious.  I realize she was probably kidding around!!    I could never obsess over LQ anywhere else it wouldn't be the same without you guys!   I'd miss you all too much!!    I just can't make up my mind what to do   the more I talk about it the more confused I get!
> 
> It's freezing here this morning.  Digby are you rocking your solar?   I wore my dusty mauve around here all night and I absolutely love it now!


 Hey.. Im wearing my SOlar again today!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> good morning Toki.. How are you holding up?
> 
> Id go for beach as white is so plain..


 
I haven't bought any so far today but the day is still early.    Have you bought any today?   How long did we say no purchases for 

I'm thinking perhaps I'll give the RM to my sis for Christmas.  I know I had this idea before and I'm going in circles with it but returning is such a hassle


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> ooh new colors!!!! wait, are some of these existing colors that they renamed yet again?? like romance=cosmo, framboise=raspberry mousse, and moonbeam=yoga?  and omg $90??!?!?!
> 
> and toki i missed what happened but i'm glad you're not leaving!!!! we need to keep the LQ party going!!
> 
> p.s. i'm wearing marina today!
> p.p.s. i was at bloomies again last night and they had another LQ!! i believe it was lime ice! it didn't have a quote though.


 
clearbright I was wondering the same thing regarding the colors.  It could well be that some of them were renamed once again   and YEAH $90 is totally 

nothing really happened.  I took princess's comment to  and felt like maybe I was driving all you girls nuts!  :shame:   You're absolutely right the LQ party must go on! 

wasn't it super chilly out this morning?  what's going on w/this weird weather?  

wait at bloomies did they just have one lime ice or did they have several?  how was the color IRL?


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I haven't bought any so far today but the day is still early.    Have you bought any today?   How long did we say no purchases for
> 
> I'm thinking perhaps I'll give the RM to my sis for Christmas.  I know I had this idea before and I'm going in circles with it but returning is such a hassle


 Hello there. I have not bought anything today! We're  :banned: since yesterday until the 17th!! I suggest not returning it, I hate returning stuff, youd have to pay for shipping and you'll get your money back so long after you returned it. Unless you can do a store return right? Keep it or give it to your sister, if you give it to your sis you can still borrow it from her you know!


----------



## shyne1025

So who are in Bay area? Maybe we should meet up sometime? And bring out our LQs and compare colors!!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> So who are in Bay area? Maybe we should meet up sometime? And bring out our LQs and compare colors!!


 
I'm in the Bay Area and I   this idea!! That would be so much fun!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Hello there. I have not bought anything today! We're :banned: since yesterday until the 17th!! I suggest not returning it, I hate returning stuff, youd have to pay for shipping and you'll get your money back so long after you returned it. Unless you can do a store return right? Keep it or give it to your sister, if you give it to your sis you can still borrow it from her you know!


 
good point!!  if i give it to her i can still use it if I need to!!    yeah only in-store returns are good and i can't return it to the store since i bought it at shopbop   i'll keep it and stop asking everyone what to do. :shame:


----------



## princessDD

TokiliciousJenY said:


> me
> 
> i can leave and take my obesssion elsewhere


 
i didn't mean it that way... 

it's my own fault..i can't stop going to this thread therefore I can't stop obessessing over the scarves.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> clearbright I was wondering the same thing regarding the colors.  It could well be that some of them were renamed once again


if they are renamed, i feel like they'll just add to the confusion that already exists!!  lol.



> nothing really happened.  I took princess's comment to  and felt like maybe I was driving all you girls nuts!  :shame:   You're absolutely right the LQ party must go on!


yes! nothing can stop our LQ party!!!!  

and it HAS been cold and windy lately! but yay, that just means i can wear LQ every day. 

at bloomies they only had ONE lime ice!!!! and it didn't have a quote. i didn't really like the color because, well, it's lime and i'm not really a lime kinda gal.  it's pretty light. i took a pic and i'll try to upload a lil later!!


----------



## jennylovexo

Awww, okay, 

I know I can get annoying and super obsessed about things and I thought maybe I was a little too obsessed for you guys.  I'm glad you don't want to give me the boot!


----------



## princessDD

^no way...i love the neverending posts here. it get me through the day..hahaha. but for now, i must resist temptation.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> if they are renamed, i feel like they'll just add to the confusion that already exists!!  lol.


 
That's exactly what will happen! 





clearbright said:


> yes! nothing can stop our LQ party!!!!
> 
> and it HAS been cold and windy lately! but yay, that just means i can wear LQ every day.
> 
> at bloomies they only had ONE lime ice!!!! and it didn't have a quote. i didn't really like the color because, well, it's lime and i'm not really a lime kinda gal.  it's pretty light. i took a pic and i'll try to upload a lil later!!


 
The party will go on 

that's very true, hooray for the strange cold & windy weather so we can wear our LQ in JUNE! 

That's so weird that they had ONE lime ice without a quote.  Sounds like a return to me.   I'm not into lime either.   ooh oooh  a picture!!!  Cannot wait to see it!


----------



## sweetpea2

hey ladies!  i'm back and didn't buy anything yet today.  hehe


----------



## sweetpea2

*ruthieee* & *exquisite09* - lisa kline ships internationally, but you have to pay for customs fees that your country charges.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Hello there. I have not bought anything today! We're :banned: since yesterday until the 17th!!


 
Good work!!  Don't you have like 2 LQ's on preorder though and a RM coming on Friday?  That's not fair!   I wanna have something on its way to me!!


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> hey ladies! i'm back and didn't buy anything yet today. hehe


 
It's still early over here on the west coast


----------



## sweetpea2

ok, i wasn't in on the conversation, but i'm going to buy today.  here's my reasoning:  

lisa kline has added the new colors.  even though we don't get them until SEPTEMBER!!! i want to put in a preorder now, because you never know if they will sell out of the colors that you want.  

plus they have the 25% off code LUCKY until the end of June.

so you want to help me pick some colors?

i NEED bordeaux and these 2 are completely different but i like both the deep teal and the peri passion.  i don't own a blue at all yet.


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> good point!!  if i give it to her i can still use it if I need to!!    yeah only in-store returns are good and i can't return it to the store since i bought it at shopbop   i'll keep it and stop asking everyone what to do. :shame:


 Keep it so that our LQ's are twins


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'm in the Bay Area and I   this idea!! That would be so much fun!


 Hey! Lets plan a get together.. I work in MILPITAS and live near Campbell.. We can meet up at Santana Row.. or something..


----------



## shyne1025

princessDD said:


> i didn't mean it that way...
> 
> it's my own fault..i can't stop going to this thread therefore I can't stop obessessing over the scarves.


 I totally totally feel yah!!


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> hey ladies!  i'm back and didn't buy anything yet today.  hehe


  Good!! two weeks ladies.. although my SA called me and the Loubs Im looking for is available.. argghh the temptation.. I told him to hold off!!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Good work!!  Don't you have like 2 LQ's on preorder though and a RM coming on Friday?  That's not fair!   I wanna have something on its way to me!!


  Yeah RM coming on Friday and 2 on preorder but Ive preordered it way before I ordered my Solar so that doesnt count! I still want the lagoon and the bordeaux or cherrypie.. I guess preordering should not be included in our ban since they wont be shipped to us  ASAP anyway.. oh gosh.. i am finding a loophole in this ban ush:


----------



## clearbright

ooh a bay area LQ meetup, let's do it!! i wonder how many LQs we have between all of us? 

oh wow *sweetpea* i'm tempted to pre-order fall LQ from LK because of the 25% off code!! eek!!! plus i know i want peace and lotus pink so maybe i should just place a big order and get free ship!  (too bad i have to pay tax though ) hmm although... looking at the fall colors they have up, they don't have the ones i want up yet! i am thinking of getting violet frost or regale, and maybe mercury (unless this is the same as haze?! ).

hmm as for helping you pick colors, i think deep teal would be a great fall/winter color! peri passion looks more summery to me, but iono! get both!


----------



## sweetpea2

clearbright said:


> hmm as for helping you pick colors, i think deep teal would be a great fall/winter color! peri passion looks more summery to me, but iono! get both!



good point.  i'm thinking i'll get the bourdeax and deep teal.  they look pretty together, but it's too much fabric to wear them together.

who sells the ones that you like for fall/winter colors?  (the violet frost, regale and mercury)


----------



## clearbright

^i have no idea who sells those yet... i've only seen fall/winter colors on the LK site so far. have you seen them anywhere else? have you seen the F/W swatches?


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> ooh a bay area LQ meetup, let's do it!! i wonder how many LQs we have between all of us?


 You sure have a lot!! I only have one on my hand and one arriving on friday and 2 on preorder!  

Lets organize an LQ meet up!!


----------



## sweetpea2

clearbright said:


> ^i have no idea who sells those yet... i've only seen fall/winter colors on the LK site so far. have you seen them anywhere else? have you seen the F/W swatches?



i think some of the colors were at singer22, but i'm getting mine from LK b/c of the code LUCKY

yes - here are the fall/winter swatches:


----------



## clearbright

i may be blind, but i don't see any F/W colors on singer22!!


----------



## princessDD

oh no... i like mercury and charcoal. would be great for the winter time ush:

is moonbeam, yoga?


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> i may be blind, but i don't see any F/W colors on singer22!!


 
 I had the same trouble but if you look close they have some pictured but they're not available to order in the drop down list of colors

Bordeaux





Moonbeam


----------



## clearbright

oooh thanks toki!! wow those are gorgeous!! and moonbeam looks like it's not yoga, but a cream or ivory color! how beautiful!!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Hey! Lets plan a get together.. I work in MILPITAS and live near Campbell.. We can meet up at Santana Row.. or something..


 
What would be the most central place for all of us?   I really don't know my way around the area too well as I haven't lived here long but I'm in Danville and I'm really excited!


----------



## jennylovexo

Charcoal







Espresso


----------



## princessDD

Charcoal is definitely going to be on my list.


----------



## sweetpea2

my friend's in the fashion industry and she said that they only make limited amounts of these, so order as you see them, there may not be more in certain colors


----------



## jennylovexo

^ oh no, so much for our :ban:
The colors are limited so if we see one we like, we'd better order it RIGHT AWAY!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ no more :ban:


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> ok, i wasn't in on the conversation, but i'm going to buy today. here's my reasoning:
> 
> lisa kline has added the new colors. even though we don't get them until SEPTEMBER!!! i want to put in a preorder now, because you never know if they will sell out of the colors that you want.
> 
> plus they have the 25% off code LUCKY until the end of June.
> 
> so you want to help me pick some colors?
> 
> i NEED bordeaux and these 2 are completely different but i like both the deep teal and the peri passion. i don't own a blue at all yet.


 
so did you decide what you're going to order?  It looks like bordeaux is a definite for ya and then what blue did you decide on?  I really like the deep teal   I wish there was a bigger pic of it though.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> ^^ no more :ban:


 Well I don't know  She said they're limited so if there's a color you really really want, you'd better order it right away or you might not get it! 
  That kinda makes it really really hard to be on a :ban: dontcha think? 

Something just started to make sense to me.  Maybe that's why they reintroduce similar colors with different names since the older colors are no longer available.   Could that be?


----------



## shyne1025

preorders are not part of the ban!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Ooooooh loving some of the colours on the swatch! Cabernet looks interesting. I really like Bordeaux, Espresso, Charcoal & Moonbeam. I'm not really a "brown" person though or I'd get Espresso.

I still can't find meditation black for more than 10% off apart from at Lisa Kline (25%) but it is one of the colours that doesn't ship until August.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Wait, does that mean the colours like cherry pie/love, cosmopolitan, raspberry mousse and lotus pink are all limited and might not be around in a few months?!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> preorders are not part of the ban!


 
 I love how you put a ban in place and then find a way around it!  This works for me!


----------



## jennylovexo

kittykittycatcat said:


> Wait, does that mean the colours like cherry pie/love, cosmopolitan, raspberry mousse and lotus pink are all limited and might not be around in a few months?!


 
It sounds like that's what it means to me.    I'm not certain though.


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I love how you put a ban in place and then find a way around it!  This works for me!



haha!  i thought you would either love me for giving advice on limited colors or hate me for suggesting to buy during your ban.  

i like the rule that preorders don't count for the ban on buying them!


----------



## jennylovexo

kittykittycatcat said:


> I still can't find meditation black for more than 10% off apart from at Lisa Kline (25%) but it is one of the colours that doesn't ship until August.


 
Are you wanting meditation right away?   I hate that there are no good coupon codes anywhere other than lisakline. ush:


----------



## princessDD

*TOKI:* Did you end up keeping Cosmo or RM? Or both? I'm having doubts on RM now and thinking of getting Cosmo instead.


----------



## jennylovexo

^  that's why I thought you hated me because I kept asking what to do about the RM! 

I think I'm just keeping both.  I might give the RM as a Christmas gift if I don't decide to use it.    I absolutely love love love cosmo though.  It's definitely one of my faves.


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> so did you decide what you're going to order?  It looks like bordeaux is a definite for ya and then what blue did you decide on?  I really like the deep teal   I wish there was a bigger pic of it though.



i just ordered bordeaux and deep teal.  

do you think there's too much fabric to wear 2 together?  probably, but i think those 2 colors are so pretty next to each other.


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> i just ordered bordeaux and deep teal.
> 
> do you think there's too much fabric to wear 2 together? probably, but i think those 2 colors are so pretty next to each other.


 
 Congrats!!  Awesome choices!  I think they are kinda big to wear two together but you might be able to make it work.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> What would be the most central place for all of us?   I really don't know my way around the area too well as I haven't lived here long but I'm in Danville and I'm really excited!



i'm in the east bay! hmm i feel like the most central area is like... fremont?!  ush: but not sure if that's where we really wanna be.  so maybe san jose or something?


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Congrats!!  Awesome choices!  I think they are kinda big to wear two together but you might be able to make it work.



thanks!  i think they will be too big also


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> i'm in the east bay! hmm i feel like the most central area is like... fremont?!  ush: but not sure if that's where we really wanna be.  so maybe san jose or something?


 how abt Santana Row? Then we can go to the shops afterwards


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I love how you put a ban in place and then find a way around it!  This works for me!


  Im now contemplating on what to preoder  but Im  a bit busy with my reports today. Have not had time to log in as much as I can. And this morning I was stuck in 1 hr traffic!!! .. Oh well..


----------



## ead_angel

I just got a new RM Lilac Mini Nikki...and the resemblence to my Haze LQ is so uncanny I wanted to share!


----------



## princessDD

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^  that's why I thought you hated me because I kept asking what to do about the RM!
> 
> I think I'm just keeping both. I might give the RM as a Christmas gift if I don't decide to use it.  I absolutely love love love cosmo though. It's definitely one of my faves.


 
OMG! No way! why would you ever think that? Eeks, I really want Cosmo instead now. 

Which color do you prefer more? *Clearbright* had suggested RM.


----------



## sweetpea2

i personally like the RM over the cosmo, but that's just me


----------



## jennylovexo

princessDD said:


> OMG! No way! why would you ever think that? Eeks, I really want Cosmo instead now.
> 
> Which color do you prefer more? *Clearbright* had suggested RM.


 
IDK but that's what I thought!  

Most of the girls here prefer RM and I have to admit when I first got them both I was totally conflicted.  Once I put them both on I felt that RM looked better on me BUT my BF picked COSMO ush: so I just started wearing Cosmo and it's been true  ever since.   Cosmo is more of a barbie pink that's the best way I can describe it does that make sense?


----------



## jennylovexo

Cheers!! WOW! I can't believe it!!  Perfect Match! 
Where can you buy RM bags ?   The leather looks so soft and supple! 


ead_angel said:


> I just got a new RM Lilac Mini Nikki...and the resemblence to my Haze LQ is so uncanny I wanted to share!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

sweetpea2 said:


> ok, i wasn't in on the conversation, but i'm going to buy today.  here's my reasoning:
> 
> lisa kline has added the new colors.  even though we don't get them until SEPTEMBER!!! i want to put in a preorder now, because you never know if they will sell out of the colors that you want.
> 
> plus they have the 25% off code LUCKY until the end of June.
> 
> so you want to help me pick some colors?
> 
> i NEED bordeaux and these 2 are completely different but i like both the deep teal and the peri passion.  i don't own a blue at all yet.



Your reasoning is so good...I think I might have to do the same thing!! 

My credit card is on fire this month!


----------



## jennylovexo

RowdyAndPete said:


> My credit card is on fire this month!


 
 MINE TOO!!!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Im now contemplating on what to preoder but Im a bit busy with my reports today. Have not had time to log in as much as I can. And this morning I was stuck in 1 hr traffic!!! .. Oh well..


 
I know I was super busy with work today too ush:

I need help.  What's a good color to give as a christmas gift?  She doesn't own any LQ.  What do you girls suggest for a first LQ ?


----------



## p3bbz

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Cheers!! WOW! I can't believe it!!  Perfect Match!
> Where can you buy RM bags ?   The leather looks so soft and supple!



It's a Rebecca Minkoff bag .. the leathers are great! Be careful, Toki, it has the makings of another obsession.


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> It's a Rebecca Minkoff bag .. the leathers are great! Be careful, Toki, it has the makings of another obsession.


 
I knowwwwwwwwww, I've been in that forum for the past half hour   Where can you buy them?


----------



## MJDaisy

^hey toki, i am another RM addict on the forum! you can get RM from luna boston, shop bop, funky lala, tobi, delcina, rebeccaminkoff.com, nordstrom, bloomies! she is really blowing up!! she is actually having a sample sale in LA this weekend!


----------



## digby723

aww man, those new colors are TDF!!!

And, to answer your question *Toki* it's raining really badly here, plus I had to work, so, no LQ for me today! Maybe tomorrow...I'm in school all day tho so, I'm not sure...we shall see!!


----------



## sweetpea2

*digby* is your avatar white trash charms?


----------



## clearbright

MJDaisy said:


> ^hey toki, i am another RM addict on the forum! you can get RM from luna boston, shop bop, funky lala, tobi, delcina, rebeccaminkoff.com, nordstrom, bloomies! she is really blowing up!! she is actually having a sample sale in LA this weekend!



i am an RM lover too! not quite an addict yet, although i do now own 2 RMs!  hehe yay for RM + LQ!!! so actually... in these pics of LC with her LQs, she is carrying a wine RM nikki!!


----------



## jennylovexo

omg I want one soooooooooo bad  tpf is so dangerous. ush: rm looks so luscious!


----------



## ead_angel

> Where can you buy RM bags ?  The leather looks so soft and supple!



Pop over to the RM forum...there are so many places! Luna Boston and Funky La La, bot on-line, have a great selection. She is always making new colors...perfect to co-ordinate to LQ!


----------



## MJDaisy

i am definitely an RM addict...i own 3 RMs...i would own more if i wasn't a broke college student!


----------



## p3bbz

lol look at us RM b!tches hijacking the LQ thread!.. but seriously I think RM and LQ make a dangerous combo with all the available colors if you KWIM? ok, back to the RM forum .. come join us, Toki. You're more than welcome to join the obsession. 

(I can already imagine the thread.. "What LQ Scarf are you Wearing Today with your RM??")


----------



## sweetpea2

p3bbz said:


> lol look at us RM b!tches hijacking the LQ thread!.. but seriously I think RM and LQ make a dangerous combo with all the available colors if you KWIM? ok, back to the RM forum .. come join us, Toki. You're more than welcome to join the obsession.
> 
> (I can already imagine the thread.. "What LQ Scarf are you Wearing Today with your RM??")



cute


----------



## princessDD

TokiliciousJenY said:


> IDK but that's what I thought!
> 
> Most of the girls here prefer RM and I have to admit when I first got them both I was totally conflicted.  Once I put them both on I felt that RM looked better on me BUT my BF picked COSMO ush: so I just started wearing Cosmo and it's been true  ever since.   Cosmo is more of a barbie pink that's the best way I can describe it does that make sense?



Yes, I'm totally conflicted too. I haven't even received my RM yet, but thinking if I really want Cosmo, I better cancel the order now. Based off your photos, I'm liking Cosmo more. :shame:


----------



## digby723

sweetpea2 said:


> *digby* is your avatar white trash charms?


 
LOL, yes, it is! Cherries are my "thing" and Rachel Bilson wore a silver one like this in the OC first season. I  it!


----------



## shyne1025

Hey toki.. Are you still there?? Sorry wasnt able to login as much.. Anyway.. I have a little surprise for you.. hang on..


----------



## shyne1025

Me modelling my Solar!! Last two photos I took them while Im stuck on traffic,, the first three at my desk.. I love how it blended with my blue top.. Hope you like it..:shame:


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I know I was super busy with work today too ush:
> 
> I need help.  What's a good color to give as a christmas gift?  She doesn't own any LQ.  What do you girls suggest for a first LQ ?


 yoga or meditation.. start with the neutrals..


----------



## sweetpea2

shyne1025 said:


> Me modelling my Solar!! Last two photos I took them while Im stuck on traffic,, the first three at my desk.. I love how it blended with my blue top.. Hope you like it..:shame:



i love the yellow and blue too!  b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l


----------



## sweetpea2

digby723 said:


> LOL, yes, it is! Cherries are my "thing" and Rachel Bilson wore a silver one like this in the OC first season. I  it!



did you see this?


----------



## LavenderIce

Where did the fall/winter swatch come from?  Am I seeing things, or is there a price increase?



sweetpea2 said:


> i think some of the colors were at singer22, but i'm getting mine from LK b/c of the code LUCKY
> 
> yes - here are the fall/winter swatches:


 


clearbright said:


> i may be blind, but i don't see any F/W colors on singer22!!


I don't see it anywhere?


----------



## sweetpea2

*lavendar ice*  sounds like violet frost.  i see a match made in heaven.

yes, there is a price increase.  the fall/winter colors are $90.  but buy them now while they have the 25% off code LUCKY

and while they have them in stock!


----------



## sweetpea2

i dreamt (sp?) about LQ last night.  i have a feeling i will again tonight!   ahhhhhhh!


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> i love the yellow and blue too!  b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l


 thank you..:shame:


----------



## sweetpea2

what's your favorite shirt to wear your LQ with?  mine is just a basic tee like LNA


----------



## wowo0205

Anyone has a modeling picture of Lotus pink? It seems to be such a soft pink. I am loving it. I have peace. Do you think it's worth to get the lotus pink too?

BTW, if you have preorder with LK, you can always add new items to it. still free shipping and 25% off, so I don't need to buy a pair to get the free shipping.


----------



## LavenderIce

sweetpea2 said:


> *lavendar ice* sounds like violet frost. i see a match made in heaven.
> 
> yes, there is a price increase. the fall/winter colors are $90. but buy them now while they have the 25% off code LUCKY
> 
> and while they have them in stock!


 
lavenderice=violet frost.    I am actually after cobalt and regale. Are they available at lisakline?


----------



## jennylovexo

MJDaisy said:


> ^hey toki, i am another RM addict on the forum! you can get RM from luna boston, shop bop, funky lala, tobi, delcina, rebeccaminkoff.com, nordstrom, bloomies! she is really blowing up!! she is actually having a sample sale in LA this weekend!


 
thanks MJDaisy!!  I wish I was near LA this weekend.  Actually it's a good thing I'm not because I could see myself going crazy!! 



ead_angel said:


> Pop over to the RM forum...there are so many places! Luna Boston and Funky La La, bot on-line, have a great selection. She is always making new colors...perfect to co-ordinate to LQ!


 
ead_angel - I was over there for awhile last night in the RM forum.  I had to log off because I want a RM bag soooooooooooo bad ush:  I'm loving the fuschia nikki 



p3bbz said:


> lol look at us RM b!tches hijacking the LQ thread!.. but seriously I think RM and LQ make a dangerous combo with all the available colors if you KWIM? ok, back to the RM forum .. come join us, Toki. You're more than welcome to join the obsession.
> 
> (I can already imagine the thread.. "What LQ Scarf are you Wearing Today with your RM??")


 
p3bbz - they make an amazing combo RM + LQ =   I was lurking last night.  I'm afraid to go in there today because if I tell my BF I need a RM purse he might break up with me  last month he bought me $600 worth of tory burch shoes :shame: so I told him I'd cut back on the spending for a while.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Me modelling my Solar!! Last two photos I took them while Im stuck on traffic,, the first three at my desk.. I love how it blended with my blue top.. Hope you like it..:shame:


 
I'm here now shyne!!   Sorry I wasn't really  here that much yesterday either!!  I  your solar.  It looks awesome on you!!  I love how you were taking photos while you were stuck in traffic!   Making the most of your time!!  It looks amazing w/the blue top!   Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

princessDD said:


> Yes, I'm totally conflicted too. I haven't even received my RM yet, but thinking if I really want Cosmo, I better cancel the order now. Based off your photos, I'm liking Cosmo more. :shame:


 
Where do you have it preordered from?  Can you just switch your order from RM to Cosmo?   I too favor Cosmo over RM.


----------



## princessDD

^ordered from LK..Imma call them right now.


----------



## jennylovexo

k. let us know what happens.


----------



## shyne1025

good morning LQ buddies.. Im still wearing my one and only LQ.. But one more day and Ill say hello to my new RM!!


----------



## princessDD

Ok -- here's the news update.

I called LK to change the order from RM to Cosmo - done. Then I went ahead and placed an order for Yoga!  The Yoga was an unexpected color for me. It wasn't even on top of my list, but I felt I needed something neutral and white pretty much goes with anything. Also, the Lauren Conrad, Amanda Bynes, and Sarah Michelle Gellar photos also had an influence. 

Wheatgrass, Dusty Mauve, and Charcoal still on my list. (I hope my list ends here).


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> good morning LQ buddies.. Im still wearing my one and only LQ.. But one more day and Ill say hello to my new RM!!


 
good morning shyne!!  Can't wait until you get the RM to hear how you like it! 



princessDD said:


> Ok -- here's the news update.
> 
> I called LK to change the order from RM to Cosmo - done. Then I went ahead and placed an order for Yoga!  The Yoga was an unexpected color for me. It wasn't even on top of my list, but I felt I needed something neutral and white pretty much goes with anything. Also, the Lauren Conrad, Amanda Bynes, and Sarah Michelle Gellar photos also had an influence.
> 
> Wheatgrass, Dusty Mauve, and Charcoal still on my list. (I hope my list ends here).


 
Congrats princessDD!  Yoga is a great choice.  When are cosmo & yoga due in at LK?


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Congrats princessDD!  Yoga is a great choice.  When are cosmo & yoga due in at LK?



i agree, yoga is a great choice!! 

toki, this is what LK's website says about preorders:

Beach, Blue Pearl, Cosmopolitan, Lotus Pink, Marina, Peace, Parfait, Raspberry Mousse, Safari, and Surf are available after 6/15/08.
 Cocoshell, Dune, Meditation, and Yoga are available after 7/30/08.

last night i put lotus pink, peace, moonbeam, and bordeaux into my LK cart. the subtotal before discount or tax is $440.  ush:

btw i'm wearing my RM today!!


----------



## princessDD

The LK rep said Cosmo and RM are available for shipping at end of June. Yoga at end of August


----------



## princessDD

clearbright said:


> i agree, yoga is a great choice!!
> 
> toki, this is what LK's website says about preorders:
> 
> Beach, Blue Pearl, Cosmopolitan, Lotus Pink, Marina, Peace, Parfait, Raspberry Mousse, Safari, and Surf are available after 6/15/08.
> Cocoshell, Dune, Meditation, and Yoga are available after 7/30/08.
> 
> last night i put lotus pink, peace, moonbeam, and bordeaux into my LK cart. the subtotal before discount or tax is $440.  ush:
> 
> btw i'm wearing my RM today!!


 
$440! ...with my growing LQ wishlist, I'll end up spending that much also (just not all at once).


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> toki, this is what LK's website says about preorders:
> 
> Beach, Blue Pearl, Cosmopolitan, Lotus Pink, Marina, Peace, Parfait, Raspberry Mousse, Safari, and Surf are available after 6/15/08.
> Cocoshell, Dune, Meditation, and Yoga are available after 7/30/08.
> 
> last night i put lotus pink, peace, moonbeam, and bordeaux into my LK cart. the subtotal before discount or tax is $440.  ush:
> 
> btw i'm wearing my RM today!!


 
thanks, I knew the info was there but I was too lazy to go look it up :shame:

$440 for 4 LQ!!!!I bought 4 LQ this month!! I wonder what the total is on mine


----------



## shyne1025

oh wow!!


----------



## sweetpea2

princessDD said:


> The LK rep said Cosmo and RM are available for shipping at end of June. Yoga at end of August



they must have meant the end of july, that's what the website says at least.


----------



## sweetpea2

what's your favorite shirt to wear your LQ with?  mine is just a basic tee like LNA.

do you wear it all day?


----------



## jennylovexo

I just totaled mine and I spent $287 on 4 LQ


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> what's your favorite shirt to wear your LQ with? mine is just a basic tee like LNA.
> 
> do you wear it all day?


 
I wear mine all day!  I just wear mine w/the most basic tops I have.  I like to wear them with a black banya aka banana republic tank top !


----------



## clearbright

what is LNA? i wear mine with like everything.  and i keep it on all day unless it gets hot!  right now i'm wearing my RM with a grey james perse scoopneck long sleeve top.


----------



## sweetpea2

clearbright said:


> what is LNA? i wear mine with like everything.  and i keep it on all day unless it gets hot!  right now i'm wearing my RM with a grey james perse scoopneck long sleeve top.



this is LNA - p.s. they are addicting too!

http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/shop-by/Designer/LNA/1/0/


----------



## LavenderIce

sweetpea2 said:


> *lavendar ice* sounds like violet frost. i see a match made in heaven.
> 
> yes, there is a price increase. the fall/winter colors are $90. but buy them now while they have the 25% off code LUCKY
> 
> and while they have them in stock!


 
posting this again..sorry to bump...somebody please kindly tell me if I can find regale and cobalt at LK with the code?  It looks like they only have a few fall colors available for preorder.  If not there, then where?  I don't know where the fall swatches came from.  Pwetty please?  With sugar on top


----------



## clearbright

*sweetpea* - ooh thanks for the LNA info! i actually have a tee from american apparel that is really similar to the deep V tee and i wear my LQ with it all the time!! 

*lavenderice* - i don't think LK stocks those colors yet, but you might want to call and ask if they plan to get them in soon! btw i think cobalt is a current color so you can find it at tobi.com, but their coupon is only for 10% so it'd be more expensive than pre-ordering at LK if they put it on their site before their 25% coupon expires!


----------



## sweetpea2

LavenderIce said:


> posting this again..sorry to bump...somebody please kindly tell me if I can find regale and cobalt at LK with the code?  It looks like they only have a few fall colors available for preorder.  If not there, then where?  I don't know where the fall swatches came from.  Pwetty please?  With sugar on top



no, doesn't look like they have those colors at LK

singer 22 has cobalt, but not regale


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you sweetpea2!


----------



## jennylovexo

everytime I come to this thread there's something else I NEED in here other than an LQ   First it was the RM bags and now it's the LNA teeeesss   I might need a black one.   Maybe I should hit up american apparel instead I think they have better prices.  

so it's close to 80 here today and I wore my cosmo out today!  I think people were giving me the evil eye :weird:


----------



## shyne1025

me too! now I want an LNA top too! Toki did you preorder anything?


----------



## floridagal23

clearbright said:


> i am an RM lover too! not quite an addict yet, although i do now own 2 RMs!  hehe yay for RM + LQ!!! so actually... in these pics of LC with her LQs, she is carrying a wine RM nikki!!


 Does anyone know how LC ties/arranges her scarf in the first photo...I am very accessories challenged but think it is super cute. I would love some step by step instructions! Thank you!


----------



## digby723

sweetpea2 said:


> did you see this?



No, I have not...that's really cute though!! 

Everyone laughs at me because my car is a scion tc in Black Cherry, with a cherry air freshener, cherry "dice" and cherry floor mats lol. I'm slightly obsessed


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Are you wanting meditation right away?  I hate that there are no good coupon codes anywhere other than lisakline. ush:


Yeah I wanted it sooner than that. Plus, since I live in the UK and get all my stuff shipped to someone who then sends it to me, it would mean I'd be waiting even longer for it.

They are expensive to begin with so I don't really want to get it for less than 20% off and I cannot find good codes anywhere right now.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Hmm maybe I should just go ahead and order the 2 colours from LK (meditation and one of the pinks) before the code runs out. Do they charge your card when it ships?


----------



## shyne1025

ead_angel said:


> I just got a new RM Lilac Mini Nikki...and the resemblence to my Haze LQ is so uncanny I wanted to share!


Does this come in black? I want one!! and How much!:shame:

 Im asking abt the bag! hehe


----------



## jennylovexo

floridagal23 said:


> Does anyone know how LC ties/arranges her scarf in the first photo...I am very accessories challenged but think it is super cute. I would love some step by step instructions! Thank you!


 
okay, it's super easy but I stink at directions so let's see if i can tell you without confusing you.  Grab your lq like in the middle and let both sides hang down so it's kinda like one giant long even loop... then put it over your neck like that, the whole thing drape it over the back of your neck so the scarf is like doubled and there's a loop on one side of you and the dangly ends on the other side and then grab both the loose ends w/the fringe and push them through the loop on the other side and that's it.   Does that make sense?


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> me too! now I want an LNA top too! Toki did you preorder anything?


 
shyne - i didn't order any of the tops although I'm dying to  I wanna check american apparel first because they have similar things and I think they have much better pricing. 



shyne1025 said:


> Does this come in black? I want one!! and How much!:shame:
> 
> Im asking abt the bag! hehe


 
I'm not sure how much the mini is but I know the regular sized nikki (that's this bag) is $600   I'm going  over this bag too but I want the fuschia!


----------



## jennylovexo

kittykittycatcat said:


> Yeah I wanted it sooner than that. Plus, since I live in the UK and get all my stuff shipped to someone who then sends it to me, it would mean I'd be waiting even longer for it.
> 
> They are expensive to begin with so I don't really want to get it for less than 20% off and I cannot find good codes anywhere right now.


 
oh yeah, i didn't know you were in the UK it would be forever til you get it ush:  ITA - there are NO good codes now  and they are expensive.  At least w/the 25% or 20% off they're affordable.  I only got 10% off on my dusty mauve LQ putting it at $82 and change after tax which is why I considered returning it.  That's kinda pricey.  



kittykittycatcat said:


> Hmm maybe I should just go ahead and order the 2 colours from LK (meditation and one of the pinks) before the code runs out. Do they charge your card when it ships?


 
I haven't preordered from LK but I read on their site that they charge your card when they get the item in stock.  If I were you, I'd def. do the preorder from them.  You might have to wait a bit but you know what, you can probably always cancel your preorder if you find it somewhere else with a good code.   What pinks are you thinking of?  Can we help you decide on one?


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> okay, it's super easy but I stink at directions so let's see if i can tell you without confusing you.  Grab your lq like in the middle and let both sides hang down so it's kinda like one giant long even loop... then put it over your neck like that, the whole thing drape it over the back of your neck so the scarf is like doubled and there's a loop on one side of you and the dangly ends on the other side and then grab both the loose ends w/the fringe and push them through the loop on the other side and that's it.   Does that make sense?



yes, that's exactly how i'd do it! just make the loop kinda loose and poufy to get the same look as LC. i think you need an LQ though, *floridagal*; with another scarf you won't get the same effect!  do you own any LQs yet? if so, which ones?


----------



## jennylovexo

^ do my instructions make sense? 

okay so I'm dying to preorder something.   please talk me out of it.


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> shyne - i didn't order any of the tops although I'm dying to  I wanna check american apparel first because they have similar things and I think they have much better pricing.
> --  oh.. Im dying to get some!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how much the mini is but I know the regular sized nikki (that's this bag) is $600   I'm going  over this bag too but I want the fuschia!


 oh so this isnt the mini? hmm..


----------



## shyne1025

im trying to preorder at LK but I cant see any red shade except for Love.Love is too bright red right?


----------



## MJDaisy

shyne1025 said:


> Does this come in black? I want one!! and How much!:shame:
> 
> Im asking abt the bag! hehe




come on over to the RM forum! all us gals over there can help you with any questions you may have.

i am such an RM enabler


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> oh so this isnt the mini? hmm..


 
no, i'm pretty sure that IS the mini but i'm not sure how much the mini is! 



shyne1025 said:


> im trying to preorder at LK but I cant see any red shade except for Love.Love is too bright red right?


 
i'm not sure about love but i think it's pretty bright.  wait let me grab a pic ... here check out her pics in this thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/my-new-love-quotes-scarves-with-modeling-pics-283675.html  although i think it's more red than shown here but not positive.


----------



## jennylovexo

MJDaisy said:


> come on over to the RM forum! all us gals over there can help you with any questions you may have.
> 
> i am such an RM enabler


 
the RM forum is dangerous it just makes me want one sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad


----------



## shyne1025

MJDaisy said:


> come on over to the RM forum! all us gals over there can help you with any questions you may have.
> 
> i am such an RM enabler


  I was there. but Im still confused with the RM lingo.. it might take time.. I even had to search all the link in the sticky that meg placed for the stores.. arggh. I so want the mini in black!!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> no, i'm pretty sure that IS the mini but i'm not sure how much the mini is!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure about love but i think it's pretty bright.  wait let me grab a pic ... here check out her pics in this thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/my-new-love-quotes-scarves-with-modeling-pics-283675.html  although i think it's more red than shown here but not positive.


 yeah its more red.. im thinking of dark red.. how come LK doesnt have any other red.. I want to preorder in pairs!


----------



## LavenderIce

I know LQs are pricey, but I was just at Old Navy and saw their version in the clearance section and let me tell you, I might as well wrap a Brillo Pad around my neck.  I am convinced that LQs are worth it (and it's so much sweeter with a good discount code) because of their size, texture, fun colors and quotes.


----------



## digby723

LavenderIce said:


> I know LQs are pricey, but I was just at Old Navy and saw their version in the clearance section and let me tell you, I might as well wrap a Brillo Pad around my neck.  I am convinced that LQs are worth it (and it's so much sweeter with a good discount code) because of their size, texture, fun colors and quotes.



Gap has ones that are similar too. I looked at them when I ordered my LQ and was like, if I don't like the LQ and I return it, I will get the Gap ones, but, LQ is sooooo much better! And so soft! 

And *Toki* that RM bag, it looks almost EXACTLY like the Coach Carlys, which show up at the outlets (from what I've read on the coach subforum) a LOT. 












Sorry for the huge pics!! Too lazy to re-size LOL! I got mine last may, which sparked my mom to get hers a couple of months later, and my aunt loved it so much, we got it for her for Christmas!! They make it in plain leather too and other fabrics. I'm not too up to date with Coach currently, but, I know a lot of ladies in the sub-forum talk about these Carlys all the time! They fit so much stuff too!


----------



## jennylovexo

i knowwwwwwww the nikki is similar to the carly but carly is canvas and RM is leather and then the hardware is totally different too. ush: i  RM so much more than coach.  coach and i have a negative relationship and i'm no longer a coach fan.  

what lq should i preorder 


oh wait, i'm so outta the coach loop i didn't even realize they make the carly in leather!   i have a coach siggy bag in like grafitti or something like that it's an iridescent white siggy print but it's sooooooo heavy empty that i hate it.


----------



## digby723

TokiliciousJenY said:


> i knowwwwwwww the nikki is similar to the carly but carly is canvas and RM is leather and then the hardware is totally different too. ush: i  RM so much more than coach.  coach and i have a negative relationship and i'm no longer a coach fan.
> 
> what lq should i preorder
> 
> 
> oh wait, i'm so outta the coach loop i didn't even realize they make the carly in leather!   i have a coach siggy bag in like grafitti or something like that it's an iridescent white siggy print but it's sooooooo heavy empty that i hate it.



Yea, they make this one in leather, unfortunately, the hardware is only in brass. Leather options are limited tho, like I said, I'm outta the coach loop! this was the last bag I bought from them and I put myself on a ban shortly after and pretty much took myself off of it not too long ago purse wise  

As far as LQ, get some of the new colors so I can see what they *really* look like LOL!!!


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> everytime I come to this thread there's something else I NEED in here other than an LQ   First it was the RM bags and now it's the LNA teeeesss   I might need a black one.   Maybe I should hit up american apparel instead I think they have better prices.
> 
> so it's close to 80 here today and I wore my cosmo out today!  I think people were giving me the evil eye :weird:



oooh!  a black tee with your cosmo scarf!  lovely!


----------



## princessDD

*Digby:* I checked out the Gap scarves and honestly, it's not as soft, billowy, and long as the LQ. Yes, it's a big discount compare to LQ, but I know you'll rather have a LQ.


----------



## ead_angel

> Does this come in black? I want one!! and How much!
> 
> Im asking abt the bag! hehe



Yes, my Lilac is a mini Nikkie, from the Gilt sample sale. BUT - I think RM is coming out with mini Nikki's again for her line shipping in July...I think the black color is called "Noir." I *think* the mini's will retail for $555 maybe? And the full size are definitely $600.

You could email Luna Boston and ask about pre-ordering!


----------



## jennylovexo

ead - are they heavy empty?


----------



## MJDaisy

I think mini nikkis are $550 too and regular are def $600.

^RMs vary on weight depending on the type of leather used...but i have never heard anyone complain about the weight being horrible. i have 3 RMs and none of them are overbearingly heavy.


----------



## shyne1025

^^ thanks MJDaisy.. The Mini looks a good size and would look nice with my LQs!


----------



## shyne1025

LavenderIce said:


> I know LQs are pricey, but I was just at Old Navy and saw their version in the clearance section and let me tell you, I might as well wrap a Brillo Pad around my neck.


this is too funny..... well I have some Old Navy scarf but theyre good for winter only.. and LQs are good all year round.. its like a necklace that doesnt go out of style.. Whatcha LQ buddies think?.. 


ps;tomorrow is the day.. my RM will arrive!! Toki.. Im soooo excited


----------



## shyne1025

kittykittycatcat said:


> Hmm maybe I should just go ahead and order the 2 colours from LK (meditation and one of the pinks) before the code runs out. Do they charge your card when it ships?


they only charge your card when it gets ship.


----------



## shyne1025

digby723 said:


> Gap has ones that are similar too. I looked at them when I ordered my LQ and was like, if I don't like the LQ and I return it, I will get the Gap ones, but, LQ is sooooo much better! And so soft!
> 
> And *Toki* that RM bag, it looks almost EXACTLY like the Coach Carlys, which show up at the outlets (from what I've read on the coach subforum) a LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge pics!! Too lazy to re-size LOL! I got mine last may, which sparked my mom to get hers a couple of months later, and my aunt loved it so much, we got it for her for Christmas!! They make it in plain leather too and other fabrics. I'm not too up to date with Coach currently, but, I know a lot of ladies in the sub-forum talk about these Carlys all the time! They fit so much stuff too!


  exactly it reminded me of carlys!! I am thinking of either getting the carly in leather or the RM!!


----------



## shyne1025

there are no more LQ at jbandme.com!!


----------



## shyne1025

Can we put a sticky where we can post photos of the LQs, where we can get it and the codes if there are any? Can anyone suggest to the mods that? TIA


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Never knew these thread existed but I haev been looking for bordeaux forever and boom there is is with a code!!! Thanks Ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## dls80ucla

can someone post the latest sale codes?? this post is far too big!


----------



## shyne1025

try Lucky at LisaKline.com but the colors they have are limited and mostly preorder.HTH


----------



## handbag_luvr

Thanks ladies, I just purchased the Raspberry Mousse and Meditation from LK.  I having been eyeing these for such a long time, and with the code I couldn't pass up the offer.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

shyne1025 said:


> they only charge your card when it gets ship.


 
Thats what I thought.. thanks!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TokiliciousJenY said:


> oh yeah, i didn't know you were in the UK it would be forever til you get it ush: ITA - there are NO good codes now  and they are expensive. At least w/the 25% or 20% off they're affordable. I only got 10% off on my dusty mauve LQ putting it at $82 and change after tax which is why I considered returning it. That's kinda pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't preordered from LK but I read on their site that they charge your card when they get the item in stock. If I were you, I'd def. do the preorder from them. You might have to wait a bit but you know what, you can probably always cancel your preorder if you find it somewhere else with a good code.  *What pinks are you thinking of? Can we help you decide on one?*


 
Haha well I still like raspberry mousse, cherry pie and cosmo. I feel like rm will suit my skintone more than the others. And recently I started thinking that the lotus pink might be nice. So basically I'm deciding between all of the pink tones.


----------



## kat4

Just got my first four LQs from BlueHeavenBoutique: Glow, Island, Cocoshell, and Meditation. LOVE them!!!!!
Now I'm after some of the new fall colors. Anybody know when they will hit stores?
Here's a pic of the colors I got, sorry no modeling pics though.


----------



## ead_angel

My mini is not heavy. It's a great size. It is probably larger than you think. A regular Nikki is really large! My only complaint about the mini is that the strap drop is small. When I have it on my shoulder, the bag is right up in my armpit...I love the bag and will get a regular size when the new colors ship in a couple months.


----------



## LavenderIce

Love your LQs kat4!  I am waiting for the fall colors to hit stores along with some generous discount codes.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> LQs are good all year round.. its like a necklace that doesnt go out of style.. Whatcha LQ buddies think?..
> 
> ps;tomorrow is the day.. my RM will arrive!! Toki.. Im soooo excited


 
I definitely agree, you can wear the LQ forever, they'll never go out of style! 

RASPBERRY MOUSSSSSEEEE!!!  I can't wait for you to get it!!  



shyne1025 said:


> Can we put a sticky where we can post photos of the LQs, where we can get it and the codes if there are any? Can anyone suggest to the mods that? TIA


 
There's a picture thread only that someone started.  Let me find it.  Here it is!!  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/love-quotes-scarves-reference-thread-pics-only-302104.html


----------



## jennylovexo

kat4 said:


> Just got my first four LQs from BlueHeavenBoutique: Glow, Island, Cocoshell, and Meditation. LOVE them!!!!!
> Now I'm after some of the new fall colors. Anybody know when they will hit stores?
> Here's a pic of the colors I got, sorry no modeling pics though.


 
thanks so much for posting this pic!  You got some great colors. I'm loving the cocoshell.   looks like the fall colors will be available in September.  Here's what it says on the LisaKline site 


*Available now for preorder, but we will not get these colors until early September:*

*Bordeaux, Deep Teal, Espresso, Moonbeam, Peri Passion, Romance.*


----------



## floridagal23

TokiliciousJenY said:


> okay, it's super easy but I stink at directions so let's see if i can tell you without confusing you. Grab your lq like in the middle and let both sides hang down so it's kinda like one giant long even loop... then put it over your neck like that, the whole thing drape it over the back of your neck so the scarf is like doubled and there's a loop on one side of you and the dangly ends on the other side and then grab both the loose ends w/the fringe and push them through the loop on the other side and that's it. Does that make sense?


 
Thank you, Jen. I am saving the instructions and I will try it when I order my LQ next week!


----------



## shyne1025

kat4 said:


> Just got my first four LQs from BlueHeavenBoutique: Glow, Island, Cocoshell, and Meditation. LOVE them!!!!!
> Now I'm after some of the new fall colors. Anybody know when they will hit stores?
> Here's a pic of the colors I got, sorry no modeling pics though.


oh wow!!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I definitely agree, you can wear the LQ forever, they'll never go out of style!
> 
> RASPBERRY MOUSSSSSEEEE!!!  I can't wait for you to get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a picture thread only that someone started.  Let me find it.  Here it is!!  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/love-quotes-scarves-reference-thread-pics-only-302104.html



 Good morning Toki!! Today is the day my RM arrives!!

 Yeah I saw that thread but we need a place to put those codes too! Its hard to keep on going back to old post in search of that code..


----------



## jennylovexo

floridagal23 said:


> Thank you, Jen. I am saving the instructions and I will try it when I order my LQ next week!


 
awesome, let me know if you need me to explain it more! 



shyne1025 said:


> Good morning Toki!! Today is the day my RM arrives!!
> 
> Yeah I saw that thread but we need a place to put those codes too! Its hard to keep on going back to old post in search of that code..


 
I can't wait for the raspberry mousse to get to you!! 

Yeah, you're right about the codes.  There are no good codes now though, right?  Just LUCKY @ LisaKline?


----------



## MJDaisy

i came in here trying to enable you all to get RMs and now i think i might order an LQ....i want a pink one!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> awesome, let me know if you need me to explain it more!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the raspberry mousse to get to you!!
> 
> Yeah, you're right about the codes.  There are no good codes now though, right?  Just LUCKY @ LisaKline?


 TOki.. I just checked UPS and it says.. OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! and I am still wearing my solar today.. since monday! :shame:


----------



## shyne1025

MJDaisy said:


> i came in here trying to enable you all to get RMs and now i think i might order an LQ....i want a pink one!


.. Well I am enabled.. I am going to preorder a black RM Mini Nikki!


----------



## clearbright

luvcharlie has a 25% off code "luckybreaks8" but they only have glow and sunshine LQs. but if any of you ladies were looking for those colors, here's your chance!! 






http://www.luvcharlie.com/index.asp?PageAction=MFGSEARCH&ManfID=166&Page=1


----------



## princessDD

^THANKS! wish there was more of a color variety.


----------



## clearbright

princessDD said:


> ^THANKS! wish there was more of a color variety.



me too... maybe they will add more before the code expires!!  in fact i think i am going to write them an email right now!!


----------



## shyne1025

I just preordered blue pearl and bordeaux! The bordeaux is 90bucks! I was still able to use LUCKY though. so I will be charged 142.00.


----------



## tresjoliex

My oh my. You girls must post pics when you get them!


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> me too... maybe they will add more before the code expires!!  in fact i think i am going to write them an email right now!!


 please do!! I want to get some more!!


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> please do!! I want to get some more!!



i just sent an email to the buyer so i'll update everyone once i hear back!!


----------



## LavenderIce

princessDD said:


> ^THANKS! wish there was more of a color variety.


 
Me too.  That's the thing.  The websites that have discount codes don't have the colors I want.  Tobi has one, but 10% off is nothing when I'll be charged tax and delivery.



clearbright said:


> i just sent an email to the buyer so i'll update everyone once i hear back!!


 
Thanks for writing.  Please let us know when you hear back.  BTW I'm in the SF Bay Area too.  I'll be having a late lunch in the city today.


----------



## jennylovexo

MJDaisy said:


> i came in here trying to enable you all to get RMs and now i think i might order an LQ....i want a pink one!


 
you should totally get one!!  get cosmo or raspberry mousse!!  



shyne1025 said:


> TOki.. I just checked UPS and it says.. OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! and I am still wearing my solar today.. since monday! :shame:


 
WOOHOO!!!  I can't wait for you to get home!!  5 more hours? 



shyne1025 said:


> .. Well I am enabled.. I am going to preorder a black RM Mini Nikki!


 
Are you really getting one? I'm so jealous!  Where are you ordering it from? I want the Nikki sooooooooo bad


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> i just sent an email to the buyer so i'll update everyone once i hear back!!


 
Awesome!  Hopefully they're expecting more colors! 



LavenderIce said:


> Me too. That's the thing. The websites that have discount codes don't have the colors I want. Tobi has one, but 10% off is nothing when I'll be charged tax and delivery.
> 
> Thanks for writing. Please let us know when you hear back. BTW I'm in the SF Bay Area too. I'll be having a late lunch in the city today.


 
I got my dusty mauve from tobi and it was $82 and change since I only used that stinky 10% off discount code.  I think that's why tobi has the best colors, 10% off totally stinks.  Although they do offer free ship. 

You should meet up with us for our LQ party


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> you should totally get one!!  get cosmo or raspberry mousse!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!!  I can't wait for you to get home!!  5 more hours?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really getting one? I'm so jealous!  Where are you ordering it from? I want the Nikki sooooooooo bad


 hi toki.. sorry for the late reply.. I have been stalking the RM forum.. Yup I am going to preorder a black Nikki or mini nikki from Luna Boston..  its 575.00 for the mini and the regular nikki is 600? Im thinking of getting the regular nikki then for that price right? what you thin?

 Ill try to go home 4pm today and "work from home"


----------



## shyne1025

TOki.. why dont you preorder an RM too! you can email 	
&#9835;
amandal@lunaboston.com for the link..


----------



## clearbright

LavenderIce said:


> Me too.  That's the thing.  The websites that have discount codes don't have the colors I want.  Tobi has one, but 10% off is nothing when I'll be charged tax and delivery.


tobi has free shipping, don't they? but yeah the tax pretty much negates the 10% discount. 



> Thanks for writing.  Please let us know when you hear back.  BTW I'm in the SF Bay Area too.  I'll be having a late lunch in the city today.


ooh where in the bay area are you? i'm in the east bay. would you be interested in doing an LQ get together sometime? tokilicious, shyne and i have been talking about it! join us!!


----------



## shyne1025

hey clearbright.. so how many LQ do you have as of today?  Im so excited with my preorders that Im planning to get hung on the door hook where I can  hang all my LQs!!


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> hey clearbright.. so how many LQ do you have as of today?  Im so excited with my preorders that Im planning to get hung on the door hook where I can  hang all my LQs!!



i "only" have 4!!  hehe. but i want to order a few more... not sure how many though, i've been spending a little too much lately! ush:


----------



## shyne1025

did you preorder anything?


----------



## clearbright

not yet. after i put 4 in my cart at LQ and saw the total i got kinda scared. :cry:

i think i'm going to have to limit myself to 2 more. or maybe 3.


----------



## sweetpea2

how long does the LUCKY code go on for?


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> hi toki.. sorry for the late reply.. I have been stalking the RM forum.. Yup I am going to preorder a black Nikki or mini nikki from Luna Boston.. its 575.00 for the mini and the regular nikki is 600? Im thinking of getting the regular nikki then for that price right? what you thin?
> 
> Ill try to go home 4pm today and "work from home"


 
Ooh yeah, "work from home"  good idea!   Work from home wearing your new LQ 

Yeah, for the price I'd definitely go with the regular Nikki.  I'm so jealous of you.  When is it supposed to come in?



sweetpea2 said:


> how long does the LUCKY code go on for?


 
I think lucky is good until June 30th.


----------



## shyne1025

Hey Toki.. Sorry was stuck talking to Amanda of Luna Boston for you know what.. I checked the UPS site and it said DELIVERED! 
 Then I called DH asking for the package, he was like.. I didnt receive any.. I almost cried, coz in the UPS site it said Delivered, but then he remembered he went out and went in the house thru the back door and wasnt able to check the porch.. And there it was 2 packages for me. ( one is from Forever21 and the other one is from JBANDME!)


Im going home in the next hour.. have to finished some more reports!!ush:

The regular RM will ship out on June 30, 2008 and cost is 585.00. Still plenty of time to save.. GO TOki preorder one!!


----------



## shyne1025

I think RMs and LQs are made for each other.. what do you think RM ladies who are successful enough to enable me? COme on .. show yourselves.. I know youre lurking in this thread!as much as I stalk your threads for the past how many hrs!


----------



## jennylovexo

OMG  I can't wait for you to see the raspberry IRL!  

I cannot order that bag  I promised my BF no more purses for awhile.  ush:I wonder how long awhile is   You're so lucky!!


----------



## shyne1025

10 more mins.. + 30 to 45 mins drive home 

And I told DH that no more bags for me either.. So lets keep this a secret


----------



## kat4

TokiliciousJenY said:


> thanks so much for posting this pic!  You got some great colors. I'm loving the cocoshell.   looks like the fall colors will be available in September.  Here's what it says on the LisaKline site
> 
> 
> *Available now for preorder, but we will not get these colors until early September:*
> 
> *Bordeaux, Deep Teal, Espresso, Moonbeam, Peri Passion, Romance.*



Thanks for posting this.
I want the espresso for sure and maybe the bordeaux...and the deep teal...these are seriously addictive


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> 10 more mins.. + 30 to 45 mins drive home
> 
> And I told DH that no more bags for me either.. So lets keep this a secret


 
shyne are you home yet?  
 you're on a ban and still buying bags. I  it!! 



kat4 said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> I want the espresso for sure and maybe the bordeaux...and the deep teal...these are seriously addictive


 
I know super addictive, right?  The more I look, the more I want.


----------



## shyne1025

HI toki.. I sure am home now!!


----------



## shyne1025

and that means....


----------



## shyne1025

Here she is.... sorry for the mess.. I opened my other box too and was trying on stuff...


----------



## jennylovexo

Do you like it???  

Was it wrapped up all nice in a green tissue paper?


----------



## shyne1025

I love it!!  and definitely keeping it!

Yes it is wrapped in that green paper.. no plastic unlike the ones I got from LK..

Quick question though.. I checked my cc and it has a charge for the amount I preordered this afternoon, I was wondering why they charge my acct already even if its not yet shipped? Or could it be for my peace and beach w/c I preordered 2 weeks ago are available and ready to ship already?I checked my account online at LK but it said processing for both orders. I cant call LK anymore as its almost 7pm..


----------



## sweetpea2

shyne1025 said:


> I love it!!  and definitely keeping it!
> 
> Yes it is wrapped in that green paper.. no plastic unlike the ones I got from LK..
> 
> Quick question though.. I checked my cc and it has a charge for the amount I preordered this afternoon, I was wondering why they charge my acct already even if its not yet shipped? Or could it be for my peace and beach w/c I preordered 2 weeks ago are available and ready to ship already?I checked my account online at LK but it said processing for both orders. I cant call LK anymore as its almost 7pm..



i can help you with this one, because i order from there all the time.

when you place an order it automatically puts a hold on your card for that amount until your bank clears it (usually 3-5 days, depending on your bank) 

they will charge your card when the items are shipped.


----------



## sweetpea2

i love how you girls post pics of the LQ in your bags!


----------



## shyne1025

thanks sweatpea.. So they put a hold on it then release it after it gets clear?


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> I love it!!  and definitely keeping it!
> 
> Yes it is wrapped in that green paper.. no plastic unlike the ones I got from LK..


 
I'm so glad that you love it! 

That green paper was super cute looking!!   I love it when I order things online and they come all wrapped up nice and pretty!


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> i love how you girls post pics of the LQ in your bags!


 the RM goes well with my burberry...


----------



## sweetpea2

shyne1025 said:


> thanks sweatpea.. So they put a hold on it then release it after it gets clear?



from my experience, yes


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'm so glad that you love it!
> 
> That green paper was super cute looking!!   I love it when I order things online and they come all wrapped up nice and pretty!



is the green paper from tobi?


----------



## sweetpea2

does anyone else order things and have them wrapped for themselves?  :shame:


----------



## ead_angel

Ahh, I wore my Sunshine LQ for the first time today...I'll post a pic tomorrow. The quote said "Love is the only gold."

But my BF said the scarf didn't match my bag to his liking...


----------



## digby723

shyne1025 said:


> exactly it reminded me of carlys!! I am thinking of either getting the carly in leather or the RM!!



When I first saw the RM I was did a double take, as it looked JUST like my Carly! I  my Carly, it's the best Coach investment I ever made!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'm so glad that you love it!
> 
> That green paper was super cute looking!!   I love it when I order things online and they come all wrapped up nice and pretty!


 It makes it lovelier even more.. the color combination was


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> is the green paper from tobi?


nope.. jbandme.com.. they also sent me a 10dollar off code but  they dont have any LQ scarf anymore..


----------



## shyne1025

ead_angel said:


> Ahh, I wore my Sunshine LQ for the first time today...I'll post a pic tomorrow. The quote said "Love is the only gold."
> 
> But my BF said the scarf didn't match my bag to his liking...


 Men sometimes doesnt know anything abt fashion. My DH is sooo very well verse when it comes to it though, that sometimes its annoying in a cute way.. He tells me that leggings are so out of fashion everytime I wear it.. But hey I love wearing it instead of jeans! 

Anyway.. dont worry abt it.. Im sure your Sunshine looked good on you!


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> from my experience, yes


thanks!


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> does anyone else order things and have them wrapped for themselves? :shame:


 
when there's free gift wrap who can resist! 



ead_angel said:


> Ahh, I wore my Sunshine LQ for the first time today...I'll post a pic tomorrow. The quote said "Love is the only gold."
> 
> But my BF said the scarf didn't match my bag to his liking...


 
how did you like your LQ though ead?  your quote is adorable.  i want a super cute quote.  all of mine have been kinda so so. 



shyne1025 said:


> nope.. jbandme.com.. they also sent me a 10dollar off code but they dont have any LQ scarf anymore..


 
maybe they'll get more LQ  when is it good until?


----------



## sweetpea2

how much does $10 off = % wise?


----------



## sweetpea2

seriously, does anyone else dream about LQ?  i only did one night, but...


----------



## LadyPresident

Hey ladies! I've been been stalking this thread, but I didn't see any pictures of a LQ in parfait. I just received it from Lisa Kline today. I  it!!. This is a really girly cotton candy pink, and I think it is perfect for Summer. The picture of it on the chair is the best representation of the color. 

The quote is "Love always has spare time" Anonymous

Of course, I've had this one for a few hours, so I'm already trying to pick my next color.


----------



## sweetpea2

lady!!! thanks for posting!


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> seriously, does anyone else dream about LQ? i only did one night, but...


 
i just obsess about them allllllllllll day long so when i get to bed is the only time i'm not thinkingn about them! :shame:



LadyPresident said:


> Hey ladies! I've been been stalking this thread, but I didn't see any pictures of a LQ in parfait. I just received it from Lisa Kline today. I  it!!. This is a really girly cotton candy pink, and I think it is perfect for Summer. The picture of it on the chair is the best representation of the color.
> 
> The quote is "Love always has spare time" Anonymous
> 
> Of course, I've had this one for a few hours, so I'm already trying to pick my next color.


 
thanks soooooooo much for posting pics.  it's a beautiful light pink.  it's looks a lot lighter in the stock photos.   you're definitely right it's perfect for summer!   thanks for posting the quote too! I love hearing all the quotes.  

so what color are you thinking about as your next purchase?


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> so what color are you thinking about as your next purchase?



you are evil.  in a totally good way!  evil!!!


----------



## digby723

LadyPresident said:


> Hey ladies! I've been been stalking this thread, but I didn't see any pictures of a LQ in parfait. I just received it from Lisa Kline today. I  it!!. This is a really girly cotton candy pink, and I think it is perfect for Summer. The picture of it on the chair is the best representation of the color.
> 
> The quote is "Love always has spare time" Anonymous
> 
> Of course, I've had this one for a few hours, so I'm already trying to pick my next color.



Love this pink!!! Congrats on your first LQ!!


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> you are evil. in a totally good way! evil!!!


 
No, you can say it, I'm super evil! :devil:  Thanks for saying it in a loving way though!!


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> No, you can say it, I'm super evil! :devil:  Thanks for saying it in a loving way though!!



:devil::devil:  haha then... you devil you...


----------



## sweetpea2

sweetpea2 said:


> :devil::devil:  haha then... you devil you...



omg... this is freaking me out that it's on the 66th page!!!  ahhhhh!


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> omg... this is freaking me out that it's on the 66th page!!! ahhhhh!


 


so what's everyone ordering or have on order that you're waiting for?


----------



## chantal

TokiliciousJenY said:


> so what's everyone ordering or have on order that you're waiting for?



I still need to order mine. I change my mind every day!


----------



## jennylovexo

chantal said:


> I still need to order mine. I change my mind every day!


 

oooho, let me help you.  what colors are you considering?


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> The regular RM will ship out on June 30, 2008 and cost is 585.00. Still plenty of time to save.. GO TOki preorder one!!


 
shyne, I don't see the RM in black on lunaboston is that what you ordered?


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> shyne, I don't see the RM in black on lunaboston is that what you ordered?


 Good morning Toki. I just replied to your pm. You have to email amanda @ luna boston to get the link to it.. wait.. try this.. http://www.lunaboston.com/ProductInfo/RebeccaMinkoff/19620.aspx... thats the link she gave me and the Nikki in Black ( regular not Mini) is selling for 585.00 while the mini is 575.00 so I opted for the regular instead.

Also, I used my jbandme code to get a melissa scarfusi shoes!! I have been searching my side of the US for that shoe brand as it is made of recycled plastic! I had to ask my sister who is in singapore to buy me one, so now I got another pair at 10usd off, free shipping and best of all NO TAX!! I am having such a good morning!! I was doing my online shopping besides DH who is still sleeping!


----------



## jennylovexo

thanks shyne.  so you ordered the regular nikki in black?  what color is the hardware on it, do you know?  

 @ you're getting your shopping done next to DH while he sleeps!  If he only knew how much money he was spending while he slept!   Congrats on the shoes, that's a great deal.  

Are you ordering any more LQ anytime soon?


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> thanks shyne.  so you ordered the regular nikki in black?  what color is the hardware on it, do you know?
> 
> @ you're getting your shopping done next to DH while he sleeps!  If he only knew how much money he was spending while he slept!   Congrats on the shoes, that's a great deal.
> 
> Are you ordering any more LQ anytime soon?



 Yup I got the nikki in black.. I think the hardware is gold.. I dont really care what color hardware coz Im planning to get another balenciaga bag in giant hardware i Sept. 

Im going to wait for my preorders (bluepearl, bordeaux,beach and peace)first then get yoga and meditation hopefully by then there will be more codes!!


----------



## shyne1025

chantal said:


> I still need to order mine. I change my mind every day!


  its easy get neutral colors.. start there.. then move on to the bright ones.


----------



## chantal

I am very pale and have light coloured hair so I feel a lot of colours don't compliment me. I keep thinking about Pink Lotus, Marina, Morning Glory, Sea Glass, Blue Pearl and Haze. I like a few other colours but I don't think they'd look good on me.

I think marina might be to heavy of a colour on me?

I am pretty sure I will order morning glory. I am having trouble picking a second colour that isn't too similar.


----------



## chantal

shyne1025 said:


> its easy get neutral colors.. start there.. then move on to the bright ones.



I'd like something fun! I love your solar, I have a pashima similar though so I will hold off. 

Edit:// I just saw your RM it looks awesome on you!


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> so what's everyone ordering or have on order that you're waiting for?




i'm waiting for bordouex and deep teal.  gonna be waiting a while though!


----------



## chantal

sweetpea2 said:


> i'm waiting for bordouex and deep teal.  gonna be waiting a while though!



Great colour choices, I love both of those!


----------



## jennylovexo

chantal said:


> I am very pale and have light coloured hair so I feel a lot of colours don't compliment me. I keep thinking about Pink Lotus, Marina, Morning Glory, Sea Glass, Blue Pearl and Haze. I like a few other colours but I don't think they'd look good on me.
> 
> I think marina might be to heavy of a colour on me?
> 
> I am pretty sure I will order morning glory. I am having trouble picking a second colour that isn't too similar.


 
I think sea glass would be super pretty!


----------



## chantal

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I think sea glass would be super pretty!



That's what my boyfriend said actually!


----------



## ead_angel

Here I am in my Sunshine...jeez, in this pick it looks like neon yellow, but I swear it's not that bright in person! I guess it doesn't match my bag exactly, but it's still a cute effort!


----------



## chantal

^ I love the yellow on you!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> so what's everyone ordering or have on order that you're waiting for?


 peace, beach, blue pearl and bordeaux on preorder!


----------



## shyne1025

ead_angel said:


> Here I am in my Sunshine...jeez, in this pick it looks like neon yellow, but I swear it's not that bright in person! I guess it doesn't match my bag exactly, but it's still a cute effort!


 Wow!! You look gorgeous!! and I love the Sunshine it sooo summer and spring.. actually I dont really care abt the seasons.. I think LQs regardless of color is all year round!!  It just depend on what clothes you wear it with..:okay:


----------



## shyne1025

anyway gotta go out today.. Im wearing my RM! will post pics later! TTYL!!


----------



## tresjoliex

ead_angel said:


> Here I am in my Sunshine...jeez, in this pick it looks like neon yellow, but I swear it's not that bright in person! I guess it doesn't match my bag exactly, but it's still a cute effort!


 The yellow looks very good on you. Do you have any other colors? Hmm, I'm wondering if Marina looks good on brunettes!


----------



## chantal

tresjoliex said:


> The yellow looks very good on you. Do you have any other colors? Hmm, I'm wondering if Marina looks good on brunettes!



The Tobi model is brunette!






http://www.tobi.com/product/8493-love-quotes-italian-linen-scarf-in-marina-accessories-scarves


----------



## jennylovexo

ead_angel said:


> Here I am in my Sunshine...jeez, in this pick it looks like neon yellow, but I swear it's not that bright in person! I guess it doesn't match my bag exactly, but it's still a cute effort!


 
It looks awesome on youuuuuuu!!  thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## beano

ooh, i need to take advantage of that LUCKY code!!! i'm thinking Peace and Cocoshell.  i wish they had Cherry Pie on lisakline.com.


----------



## sweetpea2

*ead_angel -

the yellow looks great with your dark hair!


*


----------



## sweetpea2

is this LQ on hilary duff?


----------



## jennylovexo

^ i don't know.   who is that?


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^ i don't know.   who is that?



hilary duff.  i can't tell either


----------



## jennylovexo

it could be


----------



## LadyPresident

TokiliciousJenY said:


> so what color are you thinking about as your next purchase?


 
I don't know, except it has to be on sale because I just hate paying full price for anything! The sensible side of me thinks something tan would be most useful. (If only I could tell the difference between Wetsand, Sand, Beach and Dune.) On the other hand, I love the pictures of Sunshine/Solar or something green (Wheatgrass, Palm, Jeep.) I'm not sure if Sunshine would look good with blonde hair.... 

Deep Teal is definitely in my future, but I bet I sneak a couple more in before that one. 

I really should have been born rich. I looked at a couple cheaper versions at the mall, but now that I have the LQ, the others feel like burlap in comparision.


----------



## sweetpea2

LadyPresident said:


> I don't know, except it has to be on sale because I just hate paying full price for anything! The sensible side of me thinks something tan would be most useful. (If only I could tell the difference between Wetsand, Sand, Beach and Dune.) On the other hand, I love the pictures of Sunshine/Solar or something green (Wheatgrass, Palm, Jeep.) I'm not sure if Sunshine would look good with blonde hair....
> 
> Deep Teal is definitely in my future, but I bet I sneak a couple more in before that one.
> 
> I really should have been born rich. I looked at a couple cheaper versions at the mall, but now that I have the LQ, the others feel like burlap in comparision.



i suggest putting in a preorder for the deep teal at lisa kline now.  you never know if they will sell out before you get it and they have the coupon code LUCKY


----------



## ead_angel

> The yellow looks very good on you. Do you have any other colors? Hmm, I'm wondering if Marina looks good on brunettes!


 
I also have Fog and Haze...both brunette approved!


----------



## floridagal23

I hate to be a big pain and post a million times about the color Marina, but the tobi model seems like it is lighter than I thought - lighter than I saw on the photos of all the celebrities wearing the LQs where someone is wearing marina. Is there a darker blue than marina? Does marina look that light? I thought it looked a little darker.

Also, what/where is the 25% off code for? Thank you!

Nevermind  Just looked through the posts and saw a photo of someone's that they actually received and it looks perfect.But if someone could tell me where the code is (Lisa Kline?) then I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## chantal

floridagal23 said:


> I hate to be a big pain and post a million times about the color Marina, but the tobi model seems like it is lighter than I thought - lighter than I saw on the photos of all the celebrities wearing the LQs where someone is wearing marina. Is there a darker blue than marina? Does marina look that light? I thought it looked a little darker.
> 
> Also, what/where is the 25% off code for? Thank you!
> 
> Nevermind  Just looked through the posts and saw a photo of someone's that they actually received and it looks perfect.But if someone could tell me where the code is (Lisa Kline?) then I would really appreciate it. Thanks!



It's at Lisa Kline and it's 'LUCKY'.


----------



## yellowtulip

^Yep that's Hilary!


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyPresident said:


> *I don't know, except it has to be on sale because I just hate paying full price for anything!* The sensible side of me thinks something tan would be most useful. (If only I could tell the difference between Wetsand, Sand, Beach and Dune.) On the other hand, I love the pictures of Sunshine/Solar or something green (Wheatgrass, Palm, Jeep.) I'm not sure if Sunshine would look good with blonde hair....
> 
> Deep Teal is definitely in my future, but I bet I sneak a couple more in before that one.
> 
> I really should have been born rich. *I looked at a couple cheaper versions at the mall, but now that I have the LQ, the others feel like burlap in comparision.*


 
I agree.  I am a complete cheapskate when it comes to everything that is not a Louboutin.    All of my clothes and accessories must be purchased with a discount of some sort.

I also agree, the cheaper versions do not compare to LQ.  I said the same thing to my friend, cheapies feel like burlap and I might as well wrap a Brillo Pad around my neck.


----------



## clearbright

LavenderIce said:


> I also agree, the cheaper versions do not compare to LQ.  I said the same thing to my friend, cheapies feel like burlap and I might as well wrap a Brillo Pad around my neck.



i was at the gap yesterday and found LQ-like scarves, and they are actually really soft and not like burlap/brillo!  i ended up buying a deep purple color for $20. it's a lighter weight/thinner fabric (cotton and viscose) and it's not quite as wide as LQ so you don't get the same LQ look but it's still a nice scarf! i can't afford to get all the LQ colors i want so it's a good way to supplement my LQ collection without breaking the bank.  i'll post comparison pics in a bit.


----------



## LavenderIce

clearbright--I wanna see pics!  I am looking for a deep purple color LQ.  What turns me off the cheapie stuff is they are not light or soft.


----------



## stylefly

I absolutely love these scarves and would love to start carrying them on my website! Do you girls know who makes them? Is there any sort of company name on th scarf or the packaging? I don't think any place carries them in Canada so I would love to be able to get my hands on one anyway to feel it first- but the charity idea is so wonderful. I love OmniPeace for the same reason


----------



## clearbright

stylefly said:


> I absolutely love these scarves and would love to start carrying them on my website! Do you girls know who makes them? Is there any sort of company name on th scarf or the packaging? I don't think any place carries them in Canada so I would love to be able to get my hands on one anyway to feel it first- but the charity idea is so wonderful. I love OmniPeace for the same reason



stylefly, i believe the company is called love quotes! here is their website although there isn't much on there right now, but i believe there's a contact email: http://www.luvquotes.com 

there is a boutique in toronto that carries them, according to *cherylc*. it's called honey and is located in sherway gardens, and there's also a location at bayview village. you're in toronto, right? have you been there?


----------



## stylefly

Perfect- thank you so much!
I know the Honey in Bayview Village but both of those malls are far away from me as I am in downtown Toronto and they are on the outskirts...I may make a trip though now that I know. Thank you again!


----------



## clearbright

here are pics of my dark purple gap LQ-like scarf that i got yesterday! it's 71% viscose/29% cotton, and it's really soft and airy. it's lighter in weight and not as wide as LQ, but i still  it! the fringe is pretty similar to LQ's. the price is $19.50. 







the color came out a little strange here but i wanted to show the texture of the scarf. 





here is a width comparison pic with my raspberry mousse LQ:


----------



## Karenada

does anyone know if LQ are sold in the uk and where or any websites that ship LQ in the UK.TIA


----------



## Karenada

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^ i don't know. who is that?


 It is hilary duff


----------



## sweetpea2

Kitty2sweet said:


> does anyone know if LQ are sold in the uk and where or any websites that ship LQ in the UK.TIA



lisa kline ships internationally but you have to pay the customs fees which get expensive.  they have the code:  LUCKY for 25% off right now


----------



## sweetpea2

is that LQ on hilary?

that last pic was taken june 5th - this one is june 6th and it's LQ solar

i love her bag!!!


----------



## sweetpea2

clearbright - i LOVE that color purple!


----------



## Karenada

thanks sweetpea2


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright - I  your new purple scarf too!  I love that deep purple.  What a bargain!


----------



## LavenderIce

Looks good clearbright.  I gotta go to Gap now.


----------



## jennylovexo

LadyPresident said:


> I don't know, except it has to be on sale because I just hate paying full price for anything! The sensible side of me thinks something tan would be most useful. (If only I could tell the difference between Wetsand, Sand, Beach and Dune.) On the other hand, I love the pictures of Sunshine/Solar or something green (Wheatgrass, Palm, Jeep.) I'm not sure if Sunshine would look good with blonde hair....
> 
> Deep Teal is definitely in my future, but I bet I sneak a couple more in before that one.
> 
> I really should have been born rich. I looked at a couple cheaper versions at the mall, but now that I have the LQ, the others feel like burlap in comparision.


 
I know I hate paying full price too  because as soon as I pay full price I either see what I bought on sale or a coupon code comes out and that makes me 

I like the Beach a lot and I think that would make a great summer color.  Sunshine/Solar are also really pretty and they'd probably go w/blonde hair.  I like the greens too!  I'm of absolutely no help :shame:  Out of those colors though which do you think would go best w/your wardrobe or which would you get the most use out of.  When I was picking my first colors that's how I eventually made up my mind because although there are some colors I absolutely LOVE I know I'd never wear them or get any use out of them. 

Deep Teal is definitely on my wishlist too!  That's a gorgeous color! 

I know what you mean about the burlap.  I actually have some pretty expensive scarves in my drawer that I won't even consider wearing now!  I was wearing my cosmo last night and it's sooo super soft.  It makes me feel so calm and content  and it's so cozy when I have it on.


----------



## digby723

*Clearbright* those were the gap scarfs that I saw like 2 weeks ago!! I remember thinking that they were probably shorter than LQ (I hadn't received mine yet) and I haven't been back in to check it out. But, I do remember thinking that they did not feel that bad, esp for the price!!!


----------



## clearbright

digby723 said:


> *Clearbright* those were the gap scarfs that I saw like 2 weeks ago!! I remember thinking that they were probably shorter than LQ (I hadn't received mine yet) and I haven't been back in to check it out. But, I do remember thinking that they did not feel that bad, esp for the price!!!



oooh did you end up buying any?  i want to go back and find your post but there are so many pages in this thread now i don't know if i'm up to it. ush: yeah they're really soft!! they're the same length as LQ but not as wide.


----------



## digby723

I did not purchase any...I was waiting for my LQ to make a decision as to what to do. I really wanted gray anyways, so, LQ is perfect for that. I haven't stopped by gap since then either, but, I might tomorrow because of your post!! I just remember them being pretty soft feeling and not bad at all for the price. I was looking for basic colors (ie, black and white) because those are two colors I could care less if it's LQ or someone else, they're so basic! I'd rather spend more $ on LQ's unique colors than spend $90 on a black LQ, kwim? So, to gap I shall go tomorrow on my lunch break...I'll let ya know what I think!


----------



## clearbright

digby723 said:


> I did not purchase any...I was waiting for my LQ to make a decision as to what to do. I really wanted gray anyways, so, LQ is perfect for that. I haven't stopped by gap since then either, but, I might tomorrow because of your post!! I just remember them being pretty soft feeling and not bad at all for the price. I was looking for basic colors (ie, black and white) because those are two colors I could care less if it's LQ or someone else, they're so basic! I'd rather spend more $ on LQ's unique colors than spend $90 on a black LQ, kwim? So, to gap I shall go tomorrow on my lunch break...I'll let ya know what I think!



i went to a different gap today and only saw 2 colors! ush: but at the other gap it seemed they had all of the colors. did they have black and white? i don't really remember. anyway i totally know what you mean about spending more on LQ's unique colors; that's totally my philosophy on bags too, if i'm getting something in super nice/yummy leather, i want it in a unique TDF color as opposed to just black or white. 

anyway report back after your gap trip!


----------



## digby723

I know some of you girls were talking about LNA shirts...hautelook.com should have them on the 17th in case you girls want them! 

And I will report back tomorrow *Clearbright*!


----------



## sweetart

Here's a picture of my Charcoal scarf from last year! I just bought an RM Nikki in dark grey and it matches perfectly (IRL anyways)!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Ahh thanks for posting I am goignt ot hte gap tomorrow!!! Gotta love what Patrick Robinson has done for the gap!!!!!!




clearbright said:


> here are pics of my dark purple gap LQ-like scarf that i got yesterday! it's 71% viscose/29% cotton, and it's really soft and airy. it's lighter in weight and not as wide as LQ, but i still  it! the fringe is pretty similar to LQ's. the price is $19.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the color came out a little strange here but i wanted to show the texture of the scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a width comparison pic with my raspberry mousse LQ:


----------



## shyne1025

sweetart said:


> Here's a picture of my Charcoal scarf from last year! I just bought an RM Nikki in dark grey and it matches perfectly (IRL anyways)!


 LQ and RM are truly made for each other!!


----------



## shyne1025

Clearbright and TOki looks like we wont be able to use our LQ scarves this week as it will be HOT.. HOT.. HOT this week.. 

OT: Heard there's earthquake in your side of the bay.. did u feel it?Hope you are ok..


----------



## p3bbz

digby723 said:


> I did not purchase any...I was waiting for my LQ to make a decision as to what to do. I really wanted gray anyways, so, LQ is perfect for that. I haven't stopped by gap since then either, but, I might tomorrow because of your post!! I just remember them being pretty soft feeling and not bad at all for the price. I was looking for basic colors (ie, black and white) because those are two colors I could care less if it's LQ or someone else, they're so basic! I'd rather spend more $ on LQ's unique colors than spend $90 on a black LQ, kwim? So, to gap I shall go tomorrow on my lunch break...I'll let ya know what I think!



Agreed about spending the extra dough on unique colors. I finally took the plunge and ordered an LQ. I previously bought Island but returned it. I got the Marina from LK and I can't wait for it to come! I'll be at a tradeshow all week this week so I won't have to think about it!!


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> Clearbright and TOki looks like we wont be able to use our LQ scarves this week as it will be HOT.. HOT.. HOT this week..
> 
> OT: Heard there's earthquake in your side of the bay.. did u feel it?Hope you are ok..



yes it was way too hot today to wear my LQ. 

and yes the earthquakes totally woke me up!  toki felt it too.  it was scary but nothing was damaged and nobody was hurt so .

p3bbz, congrats on marina!!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I want one of those Gap scarves!!! Do they sell them online? I wonder if the UK stores have them....

And clearbright, your comparison picture is making me want the Raspberry Mousse!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> that's totally my philosophy on bags too, if i'm getting something in super nice/yummy leather, i want it in a unique TDF color as opposed to just black or white.


 
clearbright - this is an awesome point. i never thought about it like this before! 



shyne1025 said:


> Clearbright and TOki looks like we wont be able to use our LQ scarves this week as it will be HOT.. HOT.. HOT this week..
> 
> OT: Heard there's earthquake in your side of the bay.. did u feel it?Hope you are ok..


 
i know no LQ this week. i've had the AC cranking 

Yes, we had 2 back to back earthquakes the other day w/in 10 minutes of each other. Everything's okay just scary and then LAST NIGHT there was another one!  it's so scary when they start happening so frequently. 



kittykittycatcat said:


> I want one of those Gap scarves!!! Do they sell them online? I wonder if the UK stores have them....
> 
> And clearbright, your comparison picture is making me want the Raspberry Mousse!


 
The comparison pic backfired and you want the raspberry mousse!!


----------



## shyne1025

Clearbright and TOki.. good to hear youre ok..

No LQ today.. its tooo friggin hot!! But I  brought it with me anyway.. Im excited to get my preorders!!


----------



## cherylc

stylefly said:


> Perfect- thank you so much!
> I know the Honey in Bayview Village but both of those malls are far away from me as I am in downtown Toronto and they are on the outskirts...I may make a trip though now that I know. Thank you again!


 
yes clearbright is correct, it was me who saw them in toronto. i didn't go into the honey in bayview village but i assumed both stores would carry them. they retail here for $98 IIRC.


----------



## stylefly

I emailed them (info@luvquotes.com) and it bounced back as a non-existent address...odd...


----------



## princessDD

i purchased PEACE from jbandme.com for my friend and was received today. it's such a soft, subtle color. for those of you thinking about it, i totally recommend it!


----------



## exquisite09

cherylc said:


> yes clearbright is correct, it was me who saw them in toronto. i didn't go into the honey in bayview village but i assumed both stores would carry them. they retail here for $98 IIRC.


 
$98! sheesh, Canadians always get the short end of the stick. I think it works out cheaper to order from Lisa Kline with the 25% code, no?

I STILL can't decide what colour to get. Can anybody help me out? I'm Indian with dark brown hair and brown eyes. My skin tone is fairly light though.


----------



## princessDD

^I would recommend a bright color that will make your brown hair and eyes pop. What about Rasberry Mousse, Cosmo, Solar or Glow?


----------



## digby723

Well, I went to the gap today and they only had a green scarf there, no other colors, not even the purple that you bought *clearbright*!! It felt like I remembered, but, the color wasn't something I was looking for. They had a lot more colors last time I was there! Maybe they will get more in later...?


----------



## Charlie

clearbright said:


> here are pics of my dark purple gap LQ-like scarf that i got yesterday! it's 71% viscose/29% cotton, and it's really soft and airy. it's lighter in weight and not as wide as LQ, but i still  it! the fringe is pretty similar to LQ's. the price is $19.50.
> 
> 
> 
> the color came out a little strange here but i wanted to show the texture of the scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a width comparison pic with my raspberry mousse LQ:


 
I love the look of the LQ but it is a little too much for me, thanks so much for posting an alternative to them. I cant wait to go the Gap and see if they have some


----------



## kittykittycatcat

exquisite09 said:


> $98! sheesh, Canadians always get the short end of the stick. I think it works out cheaper to order from Lisa Kline with the 25% code, no?
> 
> I STILL can't decide what colour to get. Can anybody help me out? I'm Indian with dark brown hair and brown eyes. My skin tone is fairly light though.


 
I think you should go for a bright colour. Cobalt or Raspberry Mousse maybe?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks *clearbright  I went to the GAP and you're so right, they're super soft, light and the colors are perfect.  I got yellow and this reddish color.


*


----------



## kittykittycatcat

UGH! I checked at the main Gap store in town here and they didn't have the scarf, I got them to call the other Gap and they only had 100% cotton scarves. I had a feeling they wouldn't have them here.


----------



## jennylovexo

kittykittycatcat - are you in the US or UK


----------



## shyne1025

few more days and my preorders are going to ship!!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TokiliciousJenY said:


> kittykittycatcat - are you in the US or UK


 
The UK, unfortunately! 

Why do you ask?


----------



## exquisite09

kittykittycatcat said:


> I think you should go for a bright colour. Cobalt or Raspberry Mousse maybe?


 
I methodically went through pictures of every single LQ I could find before I read this and whaddya know?

I decided on Cobalt, RM and Deep Teal, maybe Charcoal eventually.

By the way, girls...

Revolve Clothing will be stocking these starting next week!  I e-mailed them to ask and they confirmed.

Us Canadians have an alternative now!


----------



## clearbright

*digby723*, you know, i went to another gap on sunday and they only had 2 colors! hopefully they will be restocking! ush:

*crylater3*, hope you find them!! report back! :okay:

yay *DC-cutie*! post some pics if you can! 

*kittykittycatcat*, sorry to hear you weren't able to find them. maybe they're only in the US? what colors were you interested in? 

*exquisite09*, thanks so much for the revolve clothing report!! i think they sometimes have 30% off codes.  btw, good choices on the LQ colors, i think all of those sound like they'd look amazing with your coloring!


----------



## LavenderIce

I cannot wait for revolve to get LQs!  I like having another place to go to.


----------



## sweetpea2

lisa kline just added bali, seaglass, and sage


----------



## princessDD

exquisite09 - your color selection is great! can't wait to see them. i'm eyeing charcoal myself for the fall/winter.

thanks for the info on revolve! i will totally take advantage of coupon code when available.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here I am in the yellow.  I'll take a pic with the reddish one and post soon.


----------



## jennylovexo

kittykittycatcat said:


> The UK, unfortunately!
> 
> Why do you ask?


 
I was just curious as to why you couldn't find them so i figured you might be out of the US ush:

DC Cutie - That color looks great on you!


----------



## jennylovexo

exquisite09 said:


> I methodically went through pictures of every single LQ I could find before I read this and whaddya know?
> 
> I decided on Cobalt, RM and Deep Teal, maybe Charcoal eventually.
> 
> By the way, girls...
> 
> Revolve Clothing will be stocking these starting next week!  I e-mailed them to ask and they confirmed.
> 
> Us Canadians have an alternative now!


 
Awesome selections! 

I cannot wait for Revolve to get LQ. Thanks sooooo much for the info!  Like clearbright said I've seen Revolve codes before so maybe we can get good deals!


----------



## princessDD

*DC Cutie* - great color choice!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks sweetpea!  I finally got my #2 LQ in bali!  I have wanted that color for over a month now and was waiting for a code.  Now I need a purple shade like amarone or royale and I will be happy.

JT is a 15% off code for revolve.


----------



## shyne1025

LQ at Revolve? Oh Wow!  I love Revolve!! 

BTW..  I checked my LK acct and I noticed that my preorder for Blue pearl status' is READY TO SHIP!! So I called LK to verify and ask how come it will be shipped first before my peace and beach which I ordered a week before the blue pearl. They confirmed that the blue pearl is ready to ship!! However my preorders, bordeaux, peace and beach  are still not available. Im soo excited.. 

Im a bit sad to this friggin 90 degrees weather is keeping me from wearing my LQs they are just inside my car waiting to be worn!!


----------



## sweetpea2

*DC Cutie* - love the yellow on you


----------



## clearbright

*DC-Cutie*, the yellow looks sooo pretty on you! thanks for posting the pic! 

*sweetpea2*, thanks so much for the LK update! i just added sage to my cart.  (it now has peace, bordeaux, cocoshell, lotus pink, and sage)


----------



## exquisite09

THEY HAVE ARRIVED AT REVOLVE!

Just bought Bali


----------



## clearbright

^WOW that was quick!! omg i am headed over there right now!!  did you use the 15% off code?


----------



## exquisite09

Yep! 

Their colour selection isn't extensive like Lisa Kline, but I'm sure they will get more in once we start buying up their stock and they see the demand


----------



## sweetpea2

aren't they cheaper at lisa kline with the 20% code, than at revolve with the 15%?


----------



## exquisite09

sweetpea2 said:


> aren't they cheaper at lisa kline with the 20% code, than at revolve with the 15%?


 
Yeah, they are, but Revolve offers free shipping to Canada so it makes it cheaper than LK. (Adds on like $30 for shipping to Canada)

Plus, they are in stock not pre-orders


----------



## exquisite09

Too late for me to edit the above post but I found another site that stocks LQ scarves!

http://www.luxelabel.com

I've ordered from them before and the CS is great. They sometimes have 20-30% coupons too. Another good one for Canadians (they are based in Canada), but not many colours yet.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

clearbright said:


> *kittykittycatcat*, sorry to hear you weren't able to find them. maybe they're only in the US? what colors were you interested in?


 
Yeah I think they must only be in the US.ush: 
I don't even know what colours they come in lol..I would of wanted any really.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I just looked at Revolve. I wish they had more of a selection! Hopefully they'll get other colours soon.


----------



## chantal

Violet on revolve and Morning Glory same or different?


----------



## Sparklybags

New to this thread but i have a LQ in yoga and love love love it!

i have a Q for you girls is bali the same color as cobalt?


----------



## exquisite09

Sparklybags said:


> New to this thread but i have a LQ in yoga and love love love it!
> 
> i have a Q for you girls is bali the same color as cobalt?


 
i believe so. some sites have listed 'bali/cobalt'

they look the same to the naked eye too.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

I have a LQ too & I LOVE it...I got mine in the lime/sherbet color from Tobi.com. I just checked the site & now my color is gone...maybe it was popular...I got it 2 - 3 months ago. 

After reading this thread...I certainly need to feed my addiction more...LOL!!  The Bali color is DIVINE!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I ventured out to Sacramento and went to the Gap at Arden Fair mall. They have a wall full of the LQ-ish scarves. I was looking for basic colors, but they had other colors. They had a brown that reminded me of coco shell, a blue that reminded me more of marina than cobalt, and a red that reminded me of love. Here are a couple of quick pics that I took with my iphone:


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

What were the prices....just curious?


----------



## LavenderIce

The Gap LQ look alikes?  $19.99.  Selection varies from store to store.


----------



## sweetpea2

they aren't as long, right?  are they as wide?

i remember seeing a comparison pic to the width, but it would be great to see one for width and height if someone has both.


----------



## LavenderIce

I think they're not as wide.  I remember seeing the comparison pic and the difference is obvious.  However, the Gap ones feel pretty good, much better than the burlap sacks/brillo pads at Old Navy.


----------



## Karen5000

just got bali with a y 25% off code at revolve! (they had given me one for a canceled order) i'm excited they finally got them in stock they usually have very decent codes and free shipping


----------



## clearbright

um, i just put in my preorder at LK for cocoshell, lotus pink, and sage. 

*lavenderice*, thanks so much for the gap scarf pics! did you pick up any for yourself? i might go back for the yellow one. 

*sweetpea*, they're actually as long as the LQ, but not as wide, and since the fabric is thinner and lighter weight, they look much thinner than LQs do when you have them on. they are really soft and nice though, especially for the price.


----------



## LavenderIce

clearbright said:


> um, i just put in my preorder at LK for cocoshell, lotus pink, and sage.
> 
> *lavenderice*, thanks so much for the gap scarf pics! did you pick up any for yourself? i might go back for the yellow one.
> 
> *sweetpea*, they're actually as long as the LQ, but not as wide, and since the fabric is thinner and lighter weight, they look much thinner than LQs do when you have them on. they are really soft and nice though, especially for the price.


 
Sounds like you'll be getting a good haul!

I was tempted to get the brown, but I really wanted black.  I was also tempted by the purple, but I am holding out for Royale?  I forgot the name, it's the purple shade in the swatch for fall.  I already ordered Bali from LK, so I didn't get the blue.  Basically, I ended up with nothing.

You're welcome for the pics!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

LavenderIce said:


> I ventured out to Sacramento and went to the Gap at Arden Fair mall. They have a wall full of the LQ-ish scarves. I was looking for basic colors, but they had other colors. They had a brown that reminded me of coco shell, a blue that reminded me more of marina than cobalt, and a red that reminded me of love. Here are a couple of quick pics that I took with my iphone:


argh I must go to the GAP tomorrow I think this look great and for a great price thanks for posting!!!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

I have to stay away from this thread i just bought  I want seaglass too!!


----------



## jennylovexo

i haven't been to LK in days i must go check it out. 
 i might need to preorder a few 

is seaglass a blue/green


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> i haven't been to LK in days i must go check it out.
> i might need to preorder a few
> 
> is seaglass a blue/green



they will have a model pic within the week for sage, seaglass, and bali


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Aww why can't the Gap here have those scarves?! They look so cute!

clearbright- how many LQs do you have now? 

I am the most indecisive person I know... I STILL can't decide which pink to get. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## sweetpea2

would you get your man a LQ?


----------



## clearbright

sweetpea2 said:


> would you get your man a LQ?



omg! i don't know if i would buy one for my bf!! 

btw i noticed they had a new style/fabric of LQ up on shopbop earlier this morning!! it must be the "seasonless rayon blend" that's mentioned on the pic you posted. it's "out of stock" now but i found the pic in my history (they also had a really pretty coral color called "coral sky" i think):






edit: ok adding pic of coral sky that i had saved on my comp :ninja:


----------



## clearbright

kittykittycatcat said:


> Aww why can't the Gap here have those scarves?! They look so cute!
> 
> clearbright- how many LQs do you have now?
> 
> I am the most indecisive person I know... I STILL can't decide which pink to get. Ahhhhhh.



aww do you have anyone in the US who could send one to you? 

i have 4 LQs right now and um, 3 on their way.  

maybe you need to get more than one pink.


----------



## eskimo*gem

i've been wanting an LQ scarf for sooooo long, but being in the UK I couldnt get hold of one, THANK GOODNESS for Revolve!! I've finally ordered Cocoshell and Bali with 15% off and free international shipping! 
Yay!
I can't wait to recieve them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on your orders ekimo*gem!  Post pics when you get them.


----------



## sweetpea2

Lisa Kline just updated their website:

http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/details/s700MM

Bali, Blue Pearl, Meditation, Sage, Seaglass, and Yoga available now.

and they added these pictures:

blue pearl:





bali:





seaglass:





and i love this one:

sage:


----------



## eskimo*gem

^^^^
seaglass is gorgeous!


----------



## clearbright

omg seaglass looks so pretty there!


----------



## clearbright

sage doesn't look like what i was expecting... i guess it's not the same as wheatgrass?


----------



## sweetpea2

ok, who's getting what now?


----------



## sweetpea2

LOOK!  

Lisa Kline now has rebecca minkoff!!!



i'm ordering this one right now!  lol, look at the model wearing the love quotes and carrying the RM  






http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/designer-label/rebecca-minkoff/MINKOFF

they have different colors available in the different styles.


----------



## sweetpea2

i think the love quotes are in at lisa kline now!  it no longer says available after 6/15


----------



## shyne1025

I just got my blue pearl today! I was not expecting it until next week! Sad thing though it is soooo hot and I wont be able to wear them yet.. 

 anyway... here she is.. 

Last pics are of my LQ collection as of today.. ( Solar, Raspberry Mouse and Blue pearl)


----------



## Flee

Finally posting after relentlessly stalking this thread from its inception :shame:

I e-mailed Revolve and although they will not match any of the 25% off codes (Lisa Kline, jbandme etc), they currently have a 20% off code 'instyle08' which expires on the 23rd of June.

So a heads up if you've already ordered scarves from Revolve. Just e-mail them and they should refund you $8.50 if you already used the JT code or 20% if you didn't

Regarding sage vs wheatgrass, they look the same in the colour swatches provided on blueheavenboutique, but here it looks more like the photo from Lisa Kline:

http://www.miijo.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=11&p=738&g=

And on Hilary Duff it looks like 'sage' in the photo they provided. However they also marked Lauren Conrad's 'jeep' as 'sage' . 

These silly colours are so confusing.


----------



## sweetpea2

shyne - those colors are so pretty next to each other!  the blue pearl looks so airy!  love them all!


----------



## princessDD

sweetpea2 said:


> i think the love quotes are in at lisa kline now!  it no longer says available after 6/15



unfortunetly there is no update on the shipping status on my order. boooo!


----------



## sweetpea2

Flee said:


> Finally posting after relentlessly stalking this thread from its inception :shame:
> 
> I e-mailed Revolve and although they will not match any of the 25% off codes (Lisa Kline, jbandme etc), they currently have a 20% off code 'instyle08' which expires on the 23rd of June.
> 
> So a heads up if you've already ordered scarves from Revolve. Just e-mail them and they should refund you $8.50 if you already used the JT code or 20% if you didn't
> 
> Regarding sage vs wheatgrass, they look the same in the colour swatches provided on blueheavenboutique, but here it looks more like the photo from Lisa Kline:
> 
> http://www.miijo.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=11&p=738&g=
> 
> And on Hilary Duff it looks like 'sage' in the photo they provided. However they also marked Lauren Conrad's 'jeep' as 'sage' .
> 
> These silly colours are so confusing.



sage and wheatgrass def look different to me.  but i'm loving the sage right now!


----------



## sunkisses0830

I just ran into this thread..and im sooo excited! I pre-ordered my first LQ in Cosmpolitan last week from LK...i checked the status today and it shipped the 10th!! It was one of the ones that wasnt supposed to get back in stock till 6/15...the best part is its scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!!! ahhh! Now i have to decide which LQ i want next....haha these are addicting!


----------



## clearbright

*shyne* i love your LQ collection!! how do you like the raspberry mousse btw? and are you planning to add other colors to your collection? 

*flee*, welcome to tpf and the LQ thread!!  thanks for the revolve code info, did you order any yet? 

i'm so confused about sage and wheatgrass. i mean, does hilary duff have both? or is this pic below totally off in color from the ones posted on miijo even though it's the same scarf? LQ colors are sooooo confusing!!!  WAIT i just noticed she's carrying the same LV bag... so what are the chances she has TWO green LQ scarves and is wearing them both around with the SAME bag?? ok i looked at the other pics on miijo and she's wearing the exact same outfit as in the pic from singer22 below, so they must have all been taken on the same day! so... it's the SAME SCARF!!!!! i think i can soon solve the mystery of which pic sage looks like IRL... b/c sage is on its way to me as i type!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ Im just waiting for peace, beach and bordeaux.. I looove my Raspberry Mouse but I cant use it yet since it soo hot!


----------



## sweetpea2

clearbright said:


> *shyne* i love your LQ collection!! how do you like the raspberry mousse btw? and are you planning to add other colors to your collection?
> 
> *flee*, welcome to tpf and the LQ thread!!  thanks for the revolve code info, did you order any yet?
> 
> i'm so confused about sage and wheatgrass. i mean, does hilary duff have both? or is this pic below totally off in color from the ones posted on miijo even though it's the same scarf? LQ colors are sooooo confusing!!!  WAIT i just noticed she's carrying the same LV bag... so what are the chances she has TWO green LQ scarves and is wearing them both around with the SAME bag?? ok i looked at the other pics on miijo and she's wearing the exact same outfit as in the pic from singer22 below, so they must have all been taken on the same day! so... it's the SAME SCARF!!!!! i think i can soon solve the mystery of which pic sage looks like IRL... b/c sage is on its way to me as i type!



did she switch with the lady behind her?!?


----------



## Flee

Thanks for the welcome!
I ordered Bali and Love from Revolve to add to my burgeoning LQ collection of Marina and Dove. 

I really want a green one but can't work out which one I want out of Sage, Jeep, Safari and Wheatgrass. Next on the hit list is Glow. I'm not usually into orange but I've had a sudden inking for it :shame:

BTW I was refunded $8.50 from Revolve because I ordered two scarves. Refund for one would obviously be $4.25


----------



## kittykittycatcat

clearbright said:


> aww do you have anyone in the US who could send one to you?
> 
> i have 4 LQs right now and um, 3 on their way.
> 
> maybe you need to get more than one pink.


I'm not sure..!

7 LQs, thats crazy! 

Maybe I do need more than one.  
I'm thinking the lotus pink now since that will probably suit my skintone more than cosmopolitan or parfait.....but I do kind of want a bright pink so then I'm back to the same situation again.


----------



## tresjoliex

Flee said:


> Finally posting after relentlessly stalking this thread from its inception :shame:
> 
> I e-mailed Revolve and although they will not match any of the 25% off codes (Lisa Kline, jbandme etc), they currently have a 20% off code 'instyle08' which expires on the 23rd of June.
> 
> So a heads up if you've already ordered scarves from Revolve. Just e-mail them and they should refund you $8.50 if you already used the JT code or 20% if you didn't
> 
> Regarding sage vs wheatgrass, they look the same in the colour swatches provided on blueheavenboutique, but here it looks more like the photo from Lisa Kline:
> 
> http://www.miijo.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=11&p=738&g=
> 
> And on Hilary Duff it looks like 'sage' in the photo they provided. However they also marked Lauren Conrad's 'jeep' as 'sage' .
> 
> These silly colours are so confusing.


 
I did not know they had LQ! Yay! 30% baby!

But the colors aren't what I really want. Hmm, I wonder when Fall colors come out!


----------



## Flee

Bali has sold out on revolve (but they are ordering more). I guess this is a good sign for us as the fact that they are selling well indicates that they'll contiune to stock LQ plus (fingers crossed) add more colours


----------



## jennylovexo

Flee said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> I ordered Bali and Love from Revolve to add to my burgeoning LQ collection of Marina and Dove.
> 
> I really want a green one but can't work out which one I want out of Sage, Jeep, Safari and Wheatgrass. Next on the hit list is Glow. I'm not usually into orange but I've had a sudden inking for it :shame:
> 
> BTW I was refunded $8.50 from Revolve because I ordered two scarves. Refund for one would obviously be $4.25


 
*Hi Flee*!!   Welcome to the mass confusion of LQ coloring   I've been having the same problem.  I want to get a green LQ as a gift but I can't figure out which green to buy either!   We thought Sage + Wheatgrass were the same color but now that you guys have uncovered the real truth and hillary is wearing sage I guess sage does not = wheagrass  

If Revolve refunded you $8.50 that would only be 10% off not 20% off 

*sweetpea*  -  you're too funny, "did she switch with the lady behind her?"  I've noticed that lady before and I wondered if she's wearing LQ or not!


----------



## jennylovexo

sunkisses0830 said:


> I just ran into this thread..and im sooo excited! I pre-ordered my first LQ in Cosmpolitan last week from LK...i checked the status today and it shipped the 10th!! It was one of the ones that wasnt supposed to get back in stock till 6/15...the best part is its scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!!! ahhh! Now i have to decide which LQ i want next....haha these are addicting!


 
Sunkisses welcome to the LQ obsession :buttercup:   Congrats on ordering your first one!   You're going to LOVE Cosmo!  It's my fave LQ   You're so lucky you ordered it at the right time and you didn't have to wait very long.  You have to let us know how you like it when you get it.   What color are you thinking about next? 

*shyne - *Congrats on your new LQ !  thanks for posting pics!!  Are you in love with the color?  It looks like an awesome summery blue!


----------



## shyne1025

Hey Toki.. Yup Im in love with the color!! But cant use it yet coz  its hot!!!!!!! Heard you got a Nikki already!.. I have been very very bad.. I got a YSL downtown aside from an RM MAM and a Plan B hobo. Arggh.. Im now thinking of getting a yoga and a meditation. but I want to wait for my peace, beach and bordeaux first! 

For the new LQ fans.. Welcome.. Be prepared to be obsessed!


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> Hey Toki.. Yup Im in love with the color!! But cant use it yet coz  its hot!!!!!!! Heard you got a Nikki already!.. I have been very very bad.. I got a YSL downtown aside from an RM MAM and a Plan B hobo. Arggh.. Im now thinking of getting a yoga and a meditation. but I want to wait for my peace, beach and bordeaux first!
> 
> For the new LQ fans.. Welcome.. Be prepared to be obsessed!



ooh which MAM did you get?? 

wow your LQ collection is growing very nicely!! i think yoga and meditation will be nice basics to add, but you can get them later since i'm sure they will always be around (although they may not have the same names )


----------



## shyne1025

Hey Clearbright!! We should all post our LQ collection here or at the reference thread..

I got a Black MAM from Bloomies at 40% off!!


----------



## shyne1025

Am lurking at the YSL thread since Im sooo excited abt my downtown and I found this...







 I think this is blue pearl.. the one I got..


----------



## shyne1025

hmmm I cant see the photo.. anyway.. here's the link...http://img181.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=37184_3_122_519lo.JPG


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> Hey Clearbright!! We should all post our LQ collection here or at the reference thread..
> 
> I got a Black MAM from Bloomies at 40% off!!



i think i have pics of all of my LQs in here AND in the reference thread!  but maybe i'll take a "family" picture. 

oh congrats!!! is it with the old h/w and tassels?


----------



## shyne1025

i posted a family pic of my collection in the reference thread..

re MAM- i dont know if its the old h/w Im lurking at the RM thread now to check whats the difference..


----------



## princessDD

Just received the call from LK, that my order is ready for shipping! 

I changed the Cosmo back to RM. The rep highly suggested RM, although the Cosmo and RM is a one shade difference. She also recommend Sage and Peace as couple of the popular colors. 

So I should be receiving the RM and Yoga within a week or so. Will post pics upon receipt.


----------



## Sparklybags

clearbright said:


> *shyne* i love your LQ collection!! how do you like the raspberry mousse btw? and are you planning to add other colors to your collection?
> 
> *flee*, welcome to tpf and the LQ thread!!  thanks for the revolve code info, did you order any yet?
> 
> i'm so confused about sage and wheatgrass. i mean, does hilary duff have both? or is this pic below totally off in color from the ones posted on miijo even though it's the same scarf? LQ colors are sooooo confusing!!!  WAIT i just noticed she's carrying the same LV bag... so what are the chances she has TWO green LQ scarves and is wearing them both around with the SAME bag?? ok i looked at the other pics on miijo and she's wearing the exact same outfit as in the pic from singer22 below, so they must have all been taken on the same day! so... it's the SAME SCARF!!!!! i think i can soon solve the mystery of which pic sage looks like IRL... b/c sage is on its way to me as i type!


 
i always thought this color was jeep and the color lauren has is jeep???


----------



## sunkisses0830

Thanks for the welcome Toki! I just opened my LQ and i loveeee it! It is sooo soft I didnt expect that! Next i am thinking about peace or marina possibly. I know i def. want bordeux but looks like it wont be in stock for a while...


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Hey Toki.. Yup Im in love with the color!! But cant use it yet coz its hot!!!!!!! Heard you got a Nikki already!.. I have been very very bad.. I got a YSL downtown aside from an RM MAM and a Plan B hobo. Arggh.. Im now thinking of getting a yoga and a meditation. but I want to wait for my peace, beach and bordeaux first!
> 
> For the new LQ fans.. Welcome.. Be prepared to be obsessed!


 
*shyne* - I'm so glad you're in love with the color!!  I just saw the pic of Nikki Hilton wearing it!    It's a great summer blue!   You have been very very bad but I  it!!   I think clearbright's right and yoga and meditation should be around for awhile so you should get the colors while you can!  

OT: I did get a nikki and it's in transit!  It'll be here next weeeeek! 

*sunkisses* -  I'm so glad you love your cosmo!!  That's one of my fave features of the LQ, it's so soft and comfy! The more you wear it the softer it becomes too!  A lot of girls here have marina and they love it so that's a great choice.  You also can't go wrong with peace! 

I haven't been to the LK site lately. I'm trying not to order anything but it's super hard to resist.


----------



## sweetpea2

Flee said:


> Bali has sold out on revolve (but they are ordering more). I guess this is a good sign for us as the fact that they are selling well indicates that they'll contiune to stock LQ plus (fingers crossed) add more colours



they have bali at lisa kline


----------



## princessDD

sunkisses0830 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Toki! I just opened my LQ and i loveeee it! It is sooo soft I didnt expect that! Next i am thinking about peace or marina possibly. I know i def. want bordeux but looks like it wont be in stock for a while...


 
I have marina and it goes perfect with any outfit. Highly recommend it. As for yoga, I'm getting that shipped to me as well.


----------



## shyne1025

I checked LK website and it seems that peace and beach are available already.. I guess they will be shipping mine soon then!!

 TOKI: Im soo happy for you! Im also waiting for my first RM.. I know I have been very very bad.. After the YSL downtown, I am soooooo banned! really


----------



## shyne1025

sunkisses0830 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Toki! I just opened my LQ and i loveeee it! It is sooo soft I didnt expect that! Next i am thinking about peace or marina possibly. I know i def. want bordeux but looks like it wont be in stock for a while...


congratulations!! post photos please!!


----------



## cherylc

clearbright said:


>


 

this looks like a case of photoshop to me!! like things weren't confusing enough as it is!!!!

i also got all my LQ's from my friend. 

so now my family is beach (i think, bought at a store and they don't have colours on the scarves), lotus pink, peace/dove, marina, haze,  and cocoshell. wow, i have 6.  maybe i should also take a family pic!


----------



## sweetpea2

cherylc said:


> so now my family is beach (i think, bought at a store and they don't have colours on the scarves), lotus pink, peace/dove, marina, haze,  and cocoshell. wow, i have 6.  maybe i should also take a family pic!



def take a pic!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> I checked LK website and it seems that peace and beach are available already.. I guess they will be shipping mine soon then!!
> 
> TOKI: Im soo happy for you! Im also waiting for my first RM.. I know I have been very very bad.. After the YSL downtown, I am soooooo banned! really


 
wow shyne you'll be getting a ton of packages, huh? 

After we get our bags let's go on a :ban:together?? 

cheryl - you have a ton of LQ! pleaaaaaaaase post a family pic


----------



## shyne1025

^^ Oh I have been receiving a lot of packages in a day for the past how many weeks, and when there are days that I dont get any.. DH would panic.. He's gotten used to receiving them!..

I really should be on a ban.. My last purchase would be the YSL downtown.. after that I am literally surrendering my cc to DH.

How many LQs do you have now? can you post family pic?


----------



## sweetpea2

my camera is broken


----------



## Flee

TokiliciousJenY said:


> *Hi Flee*!! Welcome to the mass confusion of LQ coloring  I've been having the same problem. I want to get a green LQ as a gift but I can't figure out which green to buy either!  We thought Sage + Wheatgrass were the same color but now that you guys have uncovered the real truth and hillary is wearing sage I guess sage does not = wheagrass
> 
> If Revolve refunded you $8.50 that would only be 10% off not 20% off


 
I already used 'JT' (15% off) for my two scarves so I got an additional $4.25 off for each i.e. $8.50


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I got my Cosmo from LK! I love it. I'll post pictures soon. What are the current codes now? Any 25%? I want Dark Teal and Black. TIA


----------



## sep

So now that I've read through all 77 pages of this thread I'm really confused about which color to get for my first LQ...  lol...  I want something neutral but girlie/feminine...  I'm down to these...

Jeep
Palm
Beach
Haze
Fog
Cocoshell

please oh please...  HELP me decide...


----------



## tresjoliex

^ They are all prettty.

Haze is probably the bestt.


----------



## jennylovexo

sep said:


> So now that I've read through all 77 pages of this thread I'm really confused about which color to get for my first LQ... lol... I want something neutral but girlie/feminine... I'm down to these...
> 
> Jeep
> Palm
> Beach
> Haze
> Fog
> Cocoshell
> 
> please oh please... HELP me decide...


 
hi sep!  wow you read all 77 pages  I've been wanting beach myself  so my vote is for beach and I also really like cocoshell.  So I vote for one of those two colors!  Let us know what you're leaning toward!


----------



## jennylovexo

RowdyAndPete said:


> I got my Cosmo from LK! I love it. I'll post pictures soon. What are the current codes now? Any 25%? I want Dark Teal and Black. TIA


 
ooh i can't wait to see your pics!  I love pics of LQ!  LK still has 25% off I'm pretty sure the code is good until the end of the month!  If you order the dark teal & black from there you should get free ship too!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I finally know which pink I'm going to order hahaha. I decided I'm going to get the two colours together now. 
The thing is, now Idk whether to get meditation or if I should get cocoshell???? Both will match everything!  Would cocoshell look good on a brunette?


----------



## jennylovexo

Yes, cocoshell will look good on a brunette   I think it's really just a question of whether you prefer black or brown!  What pink are you getting?


----------



## clearbright

i took a "family pic" of most (not all ) of my scarves! 

this pic shows my LQ collection the best (the purple one on top is the gap version )






this pic shows more of my non-LQ scarves/pashminas (on the bottom)


----------



## jennylovexo

AWESOME PIC CLEARBRIGHT! 
I  all of your scarves!    It's crazy because in this pic your RM looks exactly like my cosmo !  Were you using a flash?


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> AWESOME PIC CLEARBRIGHT!
> I  all of your scarves!    It's crazy because in this pic your RM looks exactly like my cosmo !  Were you using a flash?



oh how funny, it DOES look cosmo-ish in this pic!!  i actually didn't use flash, it was just natural daylight.  i think maybe the sunlight washed out the colors a little?


----------



## shyne1025

Clearbright!! Thats one yummy bunch!!!COngratulations on the LQ purchases!! 

Hey Toki.. Its your turn to show off your collection! 

Did you ladies meet up today?


----------



## shyne1025

I used my RM ( as in Rapsberry Mouse) today. It was kinda breezy.. 

When  I was in the car I put it inside my bag, and small part of it got caught in the zipper of my burberry cosmetic case! .. My RM has soo many wounds now, the first wound was caused by my hair clip and the other one was bec of my baby spy's handle..


----------



## sep

TokiliciousJenY said:


> hi sep!  wow you read all 77 pages  I've been wanting beach myself  so my vote is for beach and I also really like cocoshell.  So I vote for one of those two colors!  Let us know what you're leaning toward!


_I'm leaning toward Beach, Haze, or Cocoshell...  It's so hard to decide!  How on earth did you girls decide on the first one to get??_


----------



## sep

_Amazing collection *clearbright*!!  Is that cobalt I see near the bottom?  Gorgeous!_


----------



## Flee

sep said:


> _I'm leaning toward Beach, Haze, or Cocoshell... It's so hard to decide! How on earth did you girls decide on the first one to get??_


 
Get two .

In regards to Beach I think it would depend on your colouring. Love it but I reckon it would look really washed out on some people (like me ).  There are a lot of Cocoshell lovers out there but I'm personally not a fan of brown. So Haze or Beach are my picks out of those three


----------



## lizlikeshugs

What colors do you wear with Coco Shell? I bought this one a few weeks ago and only wore it once because I could only form 2 outfits:

white T + jeans and Blue & brown striped T + jeans

It's very pretty but not worth keeping if I can't come up with more clothing combinations. It also doesn't help that I don't own very much (or any) brown, tan, or beige colored tops.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Clearbright!! Thats one yummy bunch!!!COngratulations on the LQ purchases!!
> 
> Hey Toki.. Its your turn to show off your collection!
> 
> Did you ladies meet up today?


 
Ooh I do need to show off my collection  I only have 4 at the moment though.  I'll take pics tomorrow though! 

No, we didn't meet up today.  Our RM's are coming next week so we're meeting up next weekend!  Wanna join us?  




clearbright said:


> oh how funny, it DOES look cosmo-ish in this pic!!  i actually didn't use flash, it was just natural daylight.  i think maybe the sunlight washed out the colors a little?


 
Totally Cosmo in this pic!   After seeing the pics and seeing the LQ IRL I realize why it's so hard to tell what's what on the celebs!  It looks awesome in your pic though   You have amazing colors!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> I used my RM ( as in Rapsberry Mouse) today. It was kinda breezy..
> 
> When I was in the car I put it inside my bag, and small part of it got caught in the zipper of my burberry cosmetic case! .. My RM has soo many wounds now, the first wound was caused by my hair clip and the other one was bec of my baby spy's handle..


 
oh noooooooooo, sorry to hear about your wounds on your raspberry shyne  if it makes you feel any better my cosmo has 2 wounds too!  my first one was my necklace that put a hole in it and the second one is my BF who snagged it and made a huge pull and a teeny hole ush: they're so super delicate. you need to get something to store your LQ in when it's inside your bag


----------



## jennylovexo

lizlikeshugs said:


> What colors do you wear with Coco Shell? I bought this one a few weeks ago and only wore it once because I could only form 2 outfits:
> 
> white T + jeans and Blue & brown striped T + jeans
> 
> It's very pretty but not worth keeping if I can't come up with more clothing combinations. It also doesn't help that I don't own very much (or any) brown, tan, or beige colored tops.


 
this is good to know liz because i was considering cocoshell however i have absolutely no brown, tan or beige in my wardrobe either ush: i think i should scratch it off my list.


----------



## tresjoliex

You all who have them should write reviews on revovle so they see the demand and love!


----------



## clearbright

sep said:


> _Amazing collection *clearbright*!!  Is that cobalt I see near the bottom?  Gorgeous!_



thanks sep! i don't own cobalt so you're probably asking about my teal pashmina. the LQs i own are punch, yoga, marina, and raspberry mousse.


----------



## clearbright

lizlikeshugs said:


> What colors do you wear with Coco Shell? I bought this one a few weeks ago and only wore it once because I could only form 2 outfits:
> 
> white T + jeans and Blue & brown striped T + jeans
> 
> It's very pretty but not worth keeping if I can't come up with more clothing combinations. It also doesn't help that I don't own very much (or any) brown, tan, or beige colored tops.



i don't have cocoshell (yet) but i  pairing brown with just about any color. i don't think you need to stick to neutrals or tan tones. my favorite combos are:

any kind of blue (but especially teal or turquoise) and brown
any kind of pink (but especially fuchsia) and brown
green and brown
lavender and brown
grey and brown


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> i don't have cocoshell (yet) but i  pairing brown with just about any color. i don't think you need to stick to neutrals or tan tones. my favorite combos are:
> 
> any kind of blue (but especially teal or turquoise) and brown
> any kind of pink (but especially fuchsia) and brown
> green and brown
> lavender and brown
> grey and brown


 
 So maybe I do NEED cocoshell after all 
Thanks for posting this clearbright!


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> I used my RM ( as in Rapsberry Mouse) today. It was kinda breezy..
> 
> When  I was in the car I put it inside my bag, and small part of it got caught in the zipper of my burberry cosmetic case!



oh no!!! i have a few snags in my LQs too but recently i've begun carrying them in a clutch that i put inside my bag so that they will be protected from the other items that i carry in my purse. maybe you should consider doing that too? here's a couple of pics i took of my marina LQ inside the clutch. 

clutch with marina inside:





clutch closed with marina inside:





i also like how it keeps the LQ nice and compact and contained inside the clutch instead of taking up a lot of room inside the purse.


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> So maybe I do NEED cocoshell after all
> Thanks for posting this clearbright!



i think perhaps you do!  maybe once i get my cocoshell i'll post some diff combinations. or i have a brown pashmina in a similar color that i could use to post pics of.  ooh that'd be fun. artyhat:


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Ooh I do need to show off my collection  I only have 4 at the moment though.  I'll take pics tomorrow though!
> 
> No, we didn't meet up today.  Our RM's are coming next week so we're meeting up next weekend!  Wanna join us?


 MY RM is arriving tomorrow!! How I wish I can join you.. Lets hope there is a RM sample sale soon. I already talked to DH that he needs to drive me to that event!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> oh noooooooooo, sorry to hear about your wounds on your raspberry shyne  if it makes you feel any better my cosmo has 2 wounds too!  my first one was my necklace that put a hole in it and the second one is my BF who snagged it and made a huge pull and a teeny hole ush: they're so super delicate. you need to get something to store your LQ in when it's inside your bag


 thanks.. I think i have few wounds in my Solar too, Blue pearl is still ok since I have not used it yet....


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> oh no!!! i have a few snags in my LQs too but recently i've begun carrying them in a clutch that i put inside my bag so that they will be protected from the other items that i carry in my purse. maybe you should consider doing that too? here's a couple of pics i took of my marina LQ inside the clutch.
> 
> clutch with marina inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clutch closed with marina inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also like how it keeps the LQ nice and compact and contained inside the clutch instead of taking up a lot of room inside the purse.


 thats a great idea.. where did you get that clutch? Im thinking of getting a cosmetic pouch.. cloth material.

I guess LQs are just so sensitive that getting snags is normal.


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> thats a great idea.. where did you get that clutch? Im thinking of getting a cosmetic pouch.. cloth material.
> 
> I guess LQs are just so sensitive that getting snags is normal.



i got the clutch from a friend, she made it! 

if you get a cosmetic pouch, make sure there's enough room so the LQ won't get snagged in the zipper! ush: or are there pouches without a zipper? it would be so to get an LQ snagged in a zipper.  

i guess in a pinch, you could always put the LQ in a ziploc bag.  or a drawstring bag like the kind you get in sephora.com orders! 

i think snags are inevitable. but luckily they're not that obvious when you're wearing the LQ!


----------



## gretnegron

Is Cobalt the same as Bali, or is there a slight shade variation?  Maybe you discussed this earlier.  Unfortunately, the search feature is not working and this thread is really long...

Thanks!


----------



## shyne1025

i agree.. they are not too obvious..and its inevitable for them not to have snags.. its just that I only wore my RM once and it already had those snags..


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> MY RM is arriving tomorrow!! How I wish I can join you.. Lets hope there is a RM sample sale soon. I already talked to DH that he needs to drive me to that event!


 
One day we'll all meet up !   OMG, you've gotta post pics of your RM as soon as it arrives  I can't wait to see it.  Which one is coming tomorrow the plan B or the MAM? 

*gretnegron* - I'm pretty sure we said that bali = cobalt  but maybe someone else could confirm this.  I don't own either one.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> i think perhaps you do!  maybe once i get my cocoshell i'll post some diff combinations. or i have a brown pashmina in a similar color that i could use to post pics of.  ooh that'd be fun. artyhat:


 
That would be fun if you posted some pics & diff combinations for us to check out 

I am in  with your clutch!  I'm soooooooo getting one for myself and my LQ


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> One day we'll all meet up !   OMG, you've gotta post pics of your RM as soon as it arrives  I can't wait to see it.  Which one is coming tomorrow the plan B or the MAM?
> 
> *gretnegron* - I'm pretty sure we said that bali = cobalt  but maybe someone else could confirm this.  I don't own either one.


 You meant RM as in Rebecca MInkoff right. Hahah.. THE RM MAM in Black will arrive tomorrow.. I checked the tracking and it arrived San Jose June 12th, then went to Oakland June 13th? WTH? Why does it have to go to Oakland still when its in San Jose already. DH said its prolly their warehouse is in San Jose and they sort out stuff in Oakland. Oh Well!

Tomorrow then.. Ill post photos for sure..


----------



## shyne1025

BTW.. I got a 10.00off from jbandme.com again.. too bad they dont carry LQ in stock..Anyone wants it.. PM me..


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> You meant RM as in Rebecca MInkoff right. Hahah.. THE RM MAM in Black will arrive tomorrow.. I checked the tracking and it arrived San Jose June 12th, then went to Oakland June 13th? WTH? Why does it have to go to Oakland still when its in San Jose already. DH said its prolly their warehouse is in San Jose and they sort out stuff in Oakland. Oh Well!
> 
> Tomorrow then.. Ill post photos for sure..


 
Yes, sorry, RM rebecca minkoff  RM is getting confusing since it = two things!  omg, you have to post pics of the MAM tomorrow! That stinks that it was near you then came up here  

I'm getting the itch to order a LQ  but I'm supposed to be :banned:


----------



## shyne1025

Just wanted to share this... Im bored while waiting for DH to get ready for our very late lunch.. I want to use my Solar today but scared that it might get snagged again! Then I saw Clearbright's pouch, I dugged out my stash of dust bags and found this small ysl dust bag that came with my ymail clutch.. She's pefect! not too big, not too small. I tried using a coach dustbag but its big! So here they are now..


But clearbright's pouch looks better! I love that its just right for an LQ and its almost the same material..


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Yes, sorry, RM rebecca minkoff  RM is getting confusing since it = two things!  omg, you have to post pics of the MAM tomorrow! That stinks that it was near you then came up here
> 
> I'm getting the itch to order a LQ  but I'm supposed to be :banned:


 TOKI You were supposed to be banned from getting a purse! thats why i was surprised that you got a Nikki!  Anyway.. Im bad as well.. My YSL SA called and told me that the dowtown bag is on 2nd cut sale for 699.00!! thats a price I couldnt resist! So I delved in. 
Ill def post my Mam here and in the RM thread.. and hopefully enable them RM lovers to join our LQ club 
Am going to call LK tomorrow to check the status of my preorder.. I know I got charged already but not sure for which color.. Hopefully it gets shipped next week.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne - your dustbag is perfect for your LQ 
thanks so much for the pics!!   i have a ton of those sephora gift bags that clearbright mentioned i just have to remember where they are :shame: I'm definitely getting one of those clutches like clearbright has though because I  that thing!!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ Clearbright's friend made her that pouch..I guess we have to learn how to make one ourselves.


----------



## jennylovexo

her friend sells to botiques   so i'm buying one!


----------



## shyne1025

oh wow.. do you know how much? I want one!!!


----------



## Azumie

does anyone know what color is this?







singer22 listed it as cobalt, but it doesnt look like it.


----------



## princessDD

^it's Cobalt. Different lighting causes the photo to output a different color.


----------



## Azumie

princessDD said:


> ^it's Cobalt. Different lighting causes the photo to output a different color.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Flee

^^ Some sites call it Island but it's definitely not. I'm unsure if it's the lighting and the LQ is Colbalt but if you're after the colour in the photo, I'd recommend Marina.

Oh and whoever was asking earlier, Colbalt = Bali


----------



## chantal

Azumie said:


> does anyone know what color is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> singer22 listed it as cobalt, but it doesnt look like it.



I am pretty sure thats Marina...


----------



## Azumie

Thanks everyone! I'm getting marina


----------



## LavenderIce

My little LQ family bali and love.


----------



## Flee

^ So pretty 

I ordered those two colours from Revolve as well. Glad to see Love looks more red than the modelling photo they had on their site!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Could someone take a pic of cocoshell on? I don't wear alot of browns but cocoshell seems like a muted brown in the pics online. Like it would go with black too?


----------



## kittykittycatcat

LavenderIce said:


> My little LQ family bali and love.


 
Ooh 
I have cobalt, now you're making me want love  is it like true red irl?


These scarves are so addictive!


----------



## LavenderIce

kittykittycatcat said:


> Ooh
> I have cobalt, now you're making me want love  is it like true red irl?
> 
> 
> These scarves are so addictive!


 
Yes, LQs are very addictive!  I would say love is like a true red.  Whenever I see my bali and love together I think of superhero colors, like Superman or Wonder Woman.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^^^LOL you're right! Now I can picture wonder woman in LQ.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> oh wow.. do you know how much? I want one!!!


 
$40 you should definitely get one too 

thanks for sharing your pics *LavendarIce*!  your colors do look like superhero colors, bright & fun!  I  them!

*Azumie* - I don't think that marina is as bright as the pic of the scarf on Ashlee   just wanted to be sure you knew that.


----------



## shyne1025

kittykittycatcat said:


> ^^^LOL you're right! Now I can picture wonder woman in LQ.


 ITA... Is love really really red?


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> $40 you should definitely get one too
> 
> thanks for sharing your pics *LavendarIce*!  your colors do look like superhero colors, bright & fun!  I  them!
> 
> *Azumie* - I don't think that marina is as bright as the pic of the scarf on Ashlee   just wanted to be sure you knew that.


 How do I get one?


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> How do I get one?



shyne, i will pm you about how to get one!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright we can't wait to see your sage!


----------



## clearbright

TokiliciousJenY said:


> clearbright we can't wait to see your sage!



i can't wait either!!! i just checked and it is out for delivery!!!  i will be posting pics tonight!


----------



## sep

_^^  I've been wanting some shade of green too...  I can't decide which one so I've "almost" completely decided on Haze but maybe I'll hold off until I see the Sage..._


----------



## LavenderIce

shyne1025 said:


> ITA... Is love really really red?


 
It is really red.  I don't really want to get too descriptive because LQ colors is confusing enough.


----------



## shyne1025

^^thanks!!


hmm.. I wonder how red is bordeaux as compared to Love..


----------



## LavenderIce

shyne1025 said:


> ^^thanks!!
> 
> 
> hmm.. I wonder how red is bordeaux as compared to Love..


 
Bordeaux looks more wine or burgundy.


----------



## shyne1025

oh.. hmm..


----------



## shyne1025

anyway.. since the LQ thread introduced me to RMs.. I want to post this here first!! My first RM.. A MAM in black with my LQs!!


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> anyway.. since the LQ thread introduced me to RMs.. I want to post this here first!! My first RM.. A MAM in black with my LQs!!



oooh YAY!!! congrats!!!!! do you  your very first RM!?


----------



## shyne1025

Yup.. I love her so much.. smooshy leather and can hold a lot!!cant wait to see your nikki too!!


----------



## gretnegron

Toki and Flee-Thanks for your responses.  I just checked Singer 22 and they have both Cobalt and Bali listed in the drop-down order menu (on the page where they have pictures of all the colors).  They are even taking pre-orders on the Cobalt.

Now I am confused...maybe it is just a very slight shade difference.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne!!!!!!!  your bag is deeeeeeelicious!!!!   i so should've ordered one from bloomies ush: you got the old hardware too  and your LQ look AWESOME!!!!! GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## jennylovexo

gretnegron said:


> Toki and Flee-Thanks for your responses. I just checked Singer 22 and they have both Cobalt and Bali listed in the drop-down order menu (on the page where they have pictures of all the colors). They are even taking pre-orders on the Cobalt.
> 
> Now I am confused...maybe it is just a very slight shade difference.


 
I was under the impression that one of them was just an older name  so if you say they're taking preorders for Cobalt maybe Bali was last season's name for the same color.  Does that make sense?   I'm almost positive they're the same color.   Wait didn't they have something on their site about new color names.... let me go find it


----------



## jennylovexo

Here you go *gretnegron *I found this on blueheavenboutique.com 

*The names of some colors 
have changed. Below are 
the name changes. The 
colors are the same as 
before.

Meditation/Incense (black)
Yoga/Swan (white)
Peace/Dove (light grey)
Blue Pearl/Spa (light blue)
Bali/Cobalt
*
HTH!!


----------



## gretnegron

Thanks Toki!


----------



## jennylovexo

NP! I hope that helps you!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> shyne!!!!!!!  your bag is deeeeeeelicious!!!!   i so should've ordered one from bloomies ush: you got the old hardware too  and your LQ look AWESOME!!!!! GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!


 thanks!! I cant wait to see you Nikki too.. So this is the old hardware? I thought this is the new hardware?


----------



## jennylovexo

sorry, from the pic it looked like the old hardware but it IS the new hardware ush:  i'll be posting my pics on thursday afternoon when my nikki shows up on my doorstep!!  it can't come fast enough!!  

so what LQ are you waiting for now shyne?


----------



## cherylc

ok as promised a family pic along with more detail shots! in the family pic i included a tolani scarf on the end as well. more on that one in a sec!

if anyone wants more close up comparisons, let me know! btw i put beach? because i bought it from a store and the colours were not listed on their scarves. from what i've seen online i am guessing it is beach but i am not 100% sure!


----------



## cherylc

i know we talk mostly about LQ here but i know there are also some tolani fans so i wanted to post this. its silk and from the blueheavenboutique website, it looks pink on jessica alba, but green in the modeling shot. so i was worried it would come green. turns out one side is green and one side is pink! i love this scarf!!!











here is my close up showing the 2 different sides:


----------



## jennylovexo

OMGGGGGGg Cheryl you are the new LQ  I love all of your scarves!!  The tolani scarf is TDF too  thanks so much for the pictures!!


----------



## sep

_OMG Cheryl!!  You collection is amazing!!  How long have you been collecting?  I'm still indecisive about my 1st!  Of course now that I've seen your pictures I don't know if I want Haze (I thought I wanted this one for sure) or Peace?  Is Peace a little more of a soft Gray?_


----------



## clearbright

cheryl i  your scarf collection!!! you're making me want peace again. 

you know, i wonder if your ivory LQ is moonbeam?! i think moonbeam is an older color and they are re-releasing it for the fall. here is a pic from singer22:


----------



## cherylc

clearbright said:


> cheryl i  your scarf collection!!! you're making me want peace again.
> 
> you know, i wonder if your ivory LQ is* moonbeam*?! i think moonbeam is an older color and they are re-releasing it for the fall. here is a pic from singer22:


 
*clearbright:* it may be! it does look like that colour alot IRL!

*sep: *i have been "collecting" for about 2 months. HAHAHAHA!!!!! scary ain't it? they are so addicting! but i am taking a break now. i think. :shame:

*toki:* thanks!! i think real soon you will be the new LQ queen.   how many do you have now?


----------



## cherylc

sep said:


> _OMG Cheryl!! You collection is amazing!! How long have you been collecting? I'm still indecisive about my 1st! Of course now that I've seen your pictures I don't know if I want Haze (I thought I wanted this one for sure) or Peace? Is Peace a little more of a soft Gray?_


 
the peace is a very very soft grey. haze as mentioned before has a bit of a lilac undertone but it is nice! they have a new colour for fall called porcini that also looks great. i would buy it if not for the fact that i own haze and peace! lol. btw i do find peace and haze different enough to match different outfits etc.. not that i am enabling but.....


----------



## jennylovexo

cheryl - i only have 4 but i'm not done yet, just on a small :ban:since i just bought a RM purse!!!   I  your marina it looks amazing in the lighting of that photo you took!


----------



## sep

cherylc said:


> the peace is a very very soft grey. haze as mentioned before has a bit of a lilac undertone but it is nice! they have a new colour for fall called porcini that also looks great. i would buy it if not for the fact that i own haze and peace! lol. btw i do find peace and haze different enough to match different outfits etc.. not that i am enabling but.....


_Thank you so much for the descriptions...  It really helps...  I really like the idea of Gray the more I think about it so I think I'm going to go for Fog...  They have it on Tobi.com ...  Does anyone know if there is a coupon code floating around?_

_TIA!_


----------



## jennylovexo

^ 10GRECHEN should work on tobi for 10% off.  As far as I know that's the best code out there right now.  I had been waiting for a better one but there hasn't been one in quite some time so I caved and just used this code to get my dusty mauve!!    They always have free shipping though and if you're out of state you might not have to pay tax


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> sorry, from the pic it looked like the old hardware but it IS the new hardware ush:  i'll be posting my pics on thursday afternoon when my nikki shows up on my doorstep!!  it can't come fast enough!!
> 
> so what LQ are you waiting for now shyne?


 great!! cant wait to see your NIkki!!.. Im waiting for peace and beach.. and bordeaux..


----------



## shyne1025

cherylc said:


> i know we talk mostly about LQ here but i know there are also some tolani fans so i wanted to post this. its silk and from the blueheavenboutique website, it looks pink on jessica alba, but green in the modeling shot. so i was worried it would come green. turns out one side is green and one side is pink! i love this scarf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my close up showing the 2 different sides:


oh noooo!! another nice thing!!ush: I am  :busted


----------



## shyne1025

cherylc said:


> ok as promised a family pic along with more detail shots! in the family pic i included a tolani scarf on the end as well. more on that one in a sec!
> 
> if anyone wants more close up comparisons, let me know! btw i put beach? because i bought it from a store and the colours were not listed on their scarves. from what i've seen online i am guessing it is beach but i am not 100% sure!


 sorry...im wiping off my  now... I looooove your LQs!!


----------



## sep

_Has anyone seen the 'Palm' IRL? Any clue if it is more like picture 1 or picture 2? Different websites have such different colors its unbelievable!_


----------



## clearbright

^sep, i think that 2nd pic might be sage! you'll see why in a moment when i upload pics of my sage LQ that i just got tonight. i think palm is more like the 1st pic btw. tobi.com usually has pretty accurate pics!

BTW those of you that ordered from LK, did you notice this line in their return policy:

*Sale items, jewelry, hats and accessories are not eligible for returns.

 *does that mean LQs are non-returnable at lisa kline??


----------



## clearbright

here are my pics of sage LQ!!!! it is definitely *NOT* the same as wheatgrass and i am currently undecided on whether i like it or not! ush: it's a pretty color, just not what i was expecting, kwim? :wondering

natural light:





with flash:





the quote:


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright - I  it in the pics!! it's a real greeny green! 

I don't love the quote though, do you?


----------



## princessDD

*clearbright:* sage looks so pretty! but i believe you're looking for a more toned down green?


----------



## shyne1025

Did u ladies keep all the LQ tags? I do!


----------



## clearbright

*toki*, i'm glad you  the color! you will get to see it IRL soon!  the quote i thought was okay! hehe. 

*princessDD*, yes i am looking for a more muted green! maybe wheatgrass will be the one?  the search continues, i think!!

*shyne,* i keep all of my quotes!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Did u ladies keep all the LQ tags? I do!


 
yes, absolutely i keep them all!


----------



## shyne1025

Clearbright and TOki ----i thought so too!! How do you store your LQs? For now I keep mine hanging on a clothes hanger at the back of our bedroom door..

BTW...I got a charge from LK but didnt get any shipping confirmation.. I guess my peace and beach is arriving soon?  I emailed Deidre but no response.. I guess Ill call her tomorrow. will keep you posted!


----------



## cherylc

ok i was tidying up and when i folded up my LQ's i couldn't help but take another family shot. i think this one shows the colour better. thanks all for the kind comments! enjoy!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Does anyone know if you can return LQ at LK? I'm undecided on a couple of colors and don't want to order them if they aren't returnable. TIA


----------



## tresjoliex

cherylc said:


> ok i was tidying up and when i folded up my LQ's i couldn't help but take another family shot. i think this one shows the colour better. thanks all for the kind comments! enjoy!


 
Love the second, third, fourth, and sixth colors in the first picture!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^ Love Marina!!!!!!


----------



## clearbright

*shyne*: i just stack my LQs up on top of my dresser, like in the family pic i posted! 

*cherylc*: ooh your LQs look so  in these pics, like yummy airy clouds! 

*rowdyandpete*: i'm not sure about the LK return policy either; it says you can't return accessories so i'm thinking LQs are not returnable?  i emailed them to ask, so i'll post when i hear back!


----------



## shyne1025

cherylc said:


> ok i was tidying up and when i folded up my LQ's i couldn't help but take another family shot. i think this one shows the colour better. thanks all for the kind comments! enjoy!


----------



## shyne1025

FYI... LnA are on sale at Hautelook.com today!! shirts are 29.50!!


----------



## princessDD

clearbright said:


> *toki*, i'm glad you  the color! you will get to see it IRL soon!  the quote i thought was okay! hehe.
> 
> *princessDD*, yes i am looking for a more muted green! maybe wheatgrass will be the one?  the search continues, i think!!
> 
> *shyne,* i keep all of my quotes!


 
i think wheatgrass is the way to go. wheatgrass looks more olive green to me. that will be my next color...


----------



## shyne1025

guess what came in the mail today!!


----------



## shyne1025

Beach and peace!!







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Peace



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Beach


----------



## shyne1025

Family photos of my current LQs.. Im just missing  bordeaux which I preordered..




	

		
			
		

		
	
 L to R: beach, solar,raspberry mouse, blue pearl and peace









	

		
			
		

		
	
 i kept all the quotes as well.. I now have doubles though.. I wish they came up with diff quotes for each color..


----------



## clearbright

ooh congrats!!! shyne you are building quite a collection there!  

i have another LQ on the way from LK too but i'm not sure what it is!! either lotus pink or cocoshell. oh and i ordered wheatgrass from tobi and will be selling or returning the sage from LK!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ Thanks!!

oh wow!! Im thinking of getting someone in brown shades.. and something white so I might get yoga.. aside from the bordeaux i preordered! 

Im thinking coco shell too and I saw lotus pink and it looked nice!! cant wait to see your LQs!!


----------



## Tracy

hi girls!
i was wondering if any of you have purchased LQ from ebay and do you recommend a certain seller?? thanks!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne, OMG, you have so many now!   thanks so much for the pics.  the more i look at them the more i'm loving peace   i have NONE on preorder!! can you guys believe that??


----------



## exquisite09

i am so in love with raspberry mousse! i hope revolve gets it soon


----------



## tresjoliex

I want to chat with revovle but there's always people in queue.

I want to know when they are going to get marina.


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> shyne, OMG, you have so many now!   thanks so much for the pics.  the more i look at them the more i'm loving peace   i have NONE on preorder!! can you guys believe that??


  thanks!! I know.. I should stop ordering more!!! I just love looking at them.. Makes me want to complete the colors of the rainbow..


----------



## LavenderIce

I like the quotes as much as the scarves themselves.  I wish I had more of both.


----------



## clearbright

my lotus pink came today!  wheatgrass should arrive tomorrow. 

nolarice, i think there are some tpf'ers who commented earlier who bought them from ebay, hopefully they'll reply!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ I wanna see.. I wanna see!!


----------



## sweetpea2

i love the sage!  i may have to get that one!


----------



## sweetpea2

does anyone have safari?  i haven't heard anything about that one, but they have it at LK.  just wondering b/c i haven't heard much about that color?


----------



## clearbright

*shyne*: LOL may i refer you to cherylc's pic?  i think i'll wait until i get wheatgrass tomorrow to take a pic of both of them! 

*sweetpea2*: sage is really pretty! i wanted a more muted green though.


----------



## p3bbz

shyne1025 said:


> Family photos of my current LQs.. Im just missing  bordeaux which I preordered..
> 
> 
> View attachment 462466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: beach, solar,raspberry mouse, blue pearl and peace
> 
> View attachment 462467
> 
> 
> View attachment 462468
> 
> 
> View attachment 462469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kept all the quotes as well.. I now have doubles though.. I wish they came up with diff quotes for each color..



I love seeing your LQs topped on your MAM!! It's like one big group hug! 
T-minus 2 days before my marina comes in...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hi Ladies!  I finally got my first LQ today after being backordered from Tobi or about a month!

It's cobalt, I wanted something bright and summery to update my neutral clothes.

Sorry about my messy hair and outfit, I couldn't wait to photograph!


----------



## sweetpea2

pretty!  the bright blue looks great with your blond hair!


----------



## cherylc

shyne1025 said:


> Beach and peace!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 462460
> 
> 
> View attachment 462461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> 
> View attachment 462462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach
> 
> View attachment 462463
> 
> 
> View attachment 462464


 
hmm i'm wondering if mine is beach afterall. in the folded pic yours looks more yellow/ivory than mine... maybe mine is actually moonbeam?


----------



## shyne1025

p3bbz said:


> I love seeing your LQs topped on your MAM!! It's like one big group hug!
> T-minus 2 days before my marina comes in...


 haha.. Its my way of enabling RM ladies to get LQs!! and I have not gotten over the excitement of seeing my MAM.. in fact she's beside me again today eventhough Im just home all day.. I know crazy... I just looooove how she looks!


----------



## shyne1025

lanasyogamama said:


> Hi Ladies!  I finally got my first LQ today after being backordered from Tobi or about a month!
> 
> It's cobalt, I wanted something bright and summery to update my neutral clothes.
> 
> Sorry about my messy hair and outfit, I couldn't wait to photograph!


  Wow!! looks good on you!!!


----------



## shyne1025

cherylc said:


> hmm i'm wondering if mine is beach afterall. in the folded pic yours looks more yellow/ivory than mine... maybe mine is actually moonbeam?


  I actually made a mistake..  I thought beach was almost gray and peace is almost ivory... But when I looked at the tag.. beach is ivory..


----------



## clearbright

*lanasyogamama*, the cobalt looks _amazing_ on you!!!  thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## cheburashka

lanasyogamama said:


> Hi Ladies! I finally got my first LQ today after being backordered from Tobi or about a month!
> 
> It's cobalt, I wanted something bright and summery to update my neutral clothes.
> 
> Sorry about my messy hair and outfit, I couldn't wait to photograph!


 

That color looks amazing on you.


----------



## princessDD

All these photos of Peace makes me want one.......ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Tracy

*clearbright~~* thanks for responding! i may just break down today and order the Marina through LK!!


----------



## Samia

All of your reviews and pics, I gave in and purchased my first from revolve yesterday. I ordered beach, can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> *lanasyogamama*, the cobalt looks _amazing_ on you!!!  thanks for posting pics!!


 
ITA!!!!!!  Awesome choice for you!!!

Yay Samia!!!  Welcome to the LQ addiction!! You're gonna love it!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Just spoke with revolve customer service:

We are expecting to receive more scarves in or around July 15th. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact us. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ Yipee!!


----------



## Tracy

i did it! i ordered the Marina through LK! yay!!


----------



## jennylovexo

nolarice said:


> i did it! i ordered the Marina through LK! yay!!


 
awesome!


----------



## sweetart

*clearbright *~ would your friend have any more that I could buy?  

wouldn't it be cute if the LQs had matching pouches? 





clearbright said:


> i got the clutch from a friend, she made it!
> 
> if you get a cosmetic pouch, make sure there's enough room so the LQ won't get snagged in the zipper! ush: or are there pouches without a zipper? it would be so to get an LQ snagged in a zipper.
> 
> i guess in a pinch, you could always put the LQ in a ziploc bag.  or a drawstring bag like the kind you get in sephora.com orders!
> 
> i think snags are inevitable. but luckily they're not that obvious when you're wearing the LQ!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thanks for all the nice comments girls!  I am wearing it today!


----------



## princessDD

tresjoliex said:


> Just spoke with revolve customer service:
> 
> We are expecting to receive more scarves in or around July 15th. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact us. Thank you and have a great day!


 
Yay! I hope they get dusty mauve and wheatgrass.


----------



## clearbright

*nolarice*, CONGRATS! you will  marina!!!

*sweetart*, pm me your email address and i will fwd you pics. 

oh and i heard back from LK, they said i can return my LQ!


----------



## shyne1025

thats the thing I noticed with LK.. they dont send the return details sheet that comes with other shipper.. kwim? but Im happy with my purchases so I dont need to return anything.. But Im having seconds thoughts in getting the bordeaux.. Im thinking of getting Love instead. I want a red one but I heard bordeaux is more maroon?


----------



## clearbright

yeah... i thought it was weird that they didn't send a return form either, just a store receipt!  but if you want to return, they can email you a return form. i think love is a bright red whereas bordeaux is like a burgundy red.


----------



## sweetart

toki ~ you beat me to the striped grey pouch!!! jerk 

just kidding!


----------



## jennylovexo

so weird, i got a return form w/my meditation from LK


----------



## sweetart

and the black one! lol



sweetart said:


> toki ~ you beat me to the striped grey pouch!!! jerk
> 
> just kidding!


----------



## clearbright

sweetart said:


> and the black one! lol



now now, there are plenty to go around!! no need to 

LOL!!! haha i know you're just kidding.  i just wanted to use that bagslap emoticon!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

TokiliciousJenY said:


> so weird, i got a return form w/my meditation from LK


 
Did you get the item giftwrapped?  Maybe there's no return form if it's giftwrapped and you get a return form if it's not giftwrapped.


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> so weird, i got a return form w/my meditation from LK


 I think for the preorders  you dont get any return form.. coz for the Solar I got one.. but not for the rest of my LQs which were all preorder..


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> yeah... i thought it was weird that they didn't send a return form either, just a store receipt!  but if you want to return, they can email you a return form. i think love is a bright red whereas bordeaux is like a burgundy red.


 so im a bit confused now.. i dont know which one looks best IRL.. since bordeaux is not yet out..


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> now now, there are plenty to go around!! no need to
> 
> LOL!!! haha i know you're just kidding.  i just wanted to use that bagslap emoticon!!!!


 im tempted to get one too!! really really tempted!!! is it too late to get one? ush:


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> im tempted to get one too!! really really tempted!!! is it too late to get one? ush:



 no not too late!! but you will have to  with sweetart over the remaining ones.  i'll send you the pics of the ones that are left!

oh btw i think bordeaux is an older color that is being re-released. did you see the pix on the RM forum, i think someone (dee?) had posted bordeaux with their wine RM.


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetart said:


> toki ~ you beat me to the striped grey pouch!!! jerk
> 
> just kidding!


 
muhahahaha :devil::devil::devil::devil:

lavendarice - i didn't get my LQ giftwrapped but maybe it's like shyne said, preorders don't come w/the return slip


----------



## sweetpea2

i'm sure if you want to return it, you can call and ask for an RA form.  it's weird that some have them and others don't


----------



## bondgirl_77

clearbright said:


> yeah... i thought it was weird that they didn't send a return form either, just a store receipt!  but if you want to return, they can email you a return form. i think love is a bright red whereas bordeaux is like a burgundy red.


 
I already have love, and just ordered an RM Nikki in wine.  Do you think love will look okay with it?  It seems silly to order bordeaux to match the bag when I already have love, right?


----------



## LavenderIce

shyne1025 said:


> I think for the preorders you dont get any return form.. coz for the Solar I got one.. but not for the rest of my LQs which were all preorder..


 
Mine wasn't a preorder and I did not get the form.


----------



## tresjoliex

Lisakline has new colors in. But you can't really seee them.


----------



## clearbright

my wheatgrass LQ arrived today!! so i took the opportunity to take LQ family shots.  btw before anyone tries to crown me LQ , i may not keep 1 or 2 of these. 

without flash. top to bottom: punch, lotus pink, raspberry mousse, yoga, sage, wheatgrass, marina







with flash:





horizontal!





wheatgrass quote





wheatgrass on me (sorry kinda blurry)


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright I  your LQ!!! you are officially the LQ  I'm soooooo jealous!!  I love love love your horizontal pic!!  you have awesome colors!


----------



## digby723

*Clearbright *Wheatgrass is soooooooo pretty!!! You HAVE to keep that on, even if you do decide to return some of them!


----------



## cherylc

oooh love the wheatgrass!!! i have been dethroned! :okay:


----------



## sweetpea2

pretty!!!  thanks for the pics!  wheatgrass is pretty, but i personally like sage.  beauty is in the eye of the beholder... hehe


----------



## jennylovexo

cherylc said:


> i have been dethroned! :okay:


 
  Aww, Cheryl, don't feel bad, I'm sure you've got more LQ in your future


----------



## cherylc

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Aww, Cheryl, don't feel bad, I'm sure you've got more LQ in your future


----------



## jennylovexo

are there any colors you're looking at cheryl? 

i'm banned, so i'm trying not to look at any of the colors right now.


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> are there any colors you're looking at cheryl?
> 
> i'm banned, so i'm trying not to look at any of the colors right now.



preorder ban also?!?


----------



## cherylc

TokiliciousJenY said:


> are there any colors you're looking at cheryl?
> 
> i'm banned, so i'm trying not to look at any of the colors right now.


 

i kinda like clearbright's wheatgrass..... 

but to be honest i haven't really been looking cause i need to be :banned:


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> preorder ban also?!?


 
 good question.  i really need to be banned from preorders too but if there happened to be a color i couldn't live without i suppose i could preorder it 

cheryl - you, me, clearbright & shyne should all go on a ban together!


----------



## LABAG

LOVE THE WHEATGRASS-BUT WHAT IS SEAGLASS @Lisa Kline? it looks like that?
I want a fall green, help


----------



## jennylovexo

here's a pic from tobi.com of seaglass


----------



## jennylovexo

and here's wheatgrass.  seaglass is more of a blueish green and wheatgrass is more of a muted green.

wheatgrass


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wheatgrass - keep Raspberry mousse too, I love it!  You have a great collection!


----------



## clearbright

i am leaning towards keeping wheatgrass! i want seaglass too but i am :banned: - i just want ALL the colors though


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> preorder ban also?!?


aha!! This is my loophole before.. very very dangerous loophole!! so are we really on a ban? I know I am!!..  I am on official ban right now since YSL charged me for the bag I presale for 2nd cut so Im really done!! 
 I am soooo bad at being in a ban!ush: I keep on finding ways to get what I want. TPF is such a bad place for people on a BAN!!

The other day, I saw this nice Tom Ford glasses and DH ordered one for himself so I (sweet) talked him into getting me one too.. Before that I used his card ( im an extension) to get my PLAN B hobo from the leftover SS so he paid for that too.. I am sooo bad.. ush:


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> my wheatgrass LQ arrived today!! so i took the opportunity to take LQ family shots.  btw before anyone tries to crown me LQ , i may not keep 1 or 2 of these.
> 
> without flash. top to bottom: punch, lotus pink, raspberry mousse, yoga, sage, wheatgrass, marina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash:
> 
> 
> horizontal!
> 
> 
> wheatgrass quote
> 
> 
> wheatgrass on me (sorry kinda blurry)


  I want the punch!!oh my... I want cocoshell, punch, yoga and meditation!! and Im soooo on a ban!!


----------



## clearbright

oooh tom ford sunglasses? which style? i want some after seeing cherylc's, but i will have to wait til i'm not on a ban anymore.


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> i am leaning towards keeping wheatgrass! i want seaglass too but i am :banned: - i just want ALL the colors though


  Whenever I see your LQs I get soooo tempted to order more. I just love looking at them together... They are soooo yummy!


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> oooh tom ford sunglasses? which style? i want some after seeing cherylc's, but i will have to wait til i'm not on a ban anymore.


 I got the Marissa.. and DH got his yesterday from BlueFLy and I soooo love it! Mine will arrive next week! I really need to stop buying stuff coz I am getting the new 3gIphone next month!


----------



## shyne1025

I got mine from overstock for 174.99.. (I mean DH got my tom ford from overstock.)


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> Whenever I see your LQs I get soooo tempted to order more. I just love looking at them together... They are soooo yummy!



haha we are such enablers!! i am going to ban myself from more LQ unless i find beach rose somewhere! 

btw now i'm going to overstock to check out tom ford... but just to look! i think.


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> haha we are such enablers!! i am going to ban myself from more LQ unless i find beach rose somewhere!
> 
> btw now i'm going to overstock to check out tom ford... but just to look! i think.


  beach rose?? that color sounds nice!!

TOm Ford glasses are soo sleek.. I thought it was made of plastic but it was leather coated.. KWIM? Its soo elegant!! I kept on looking at my DH's glasses.. This one week plant shutdown and making me stay home is sooo bad since I cant help but obsessed on stuff!!


----------



## shyne1025

try smart bargains too.. there were two styles at 129.99 each!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

lanasyogamama said:


> Wheatgrass - keep Raspberry mousse too, I love it!  You have a great collection!



Cleabright, I called you Wheatgrass by mistake, oops!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ HAHAHA.. I noticed that!! I guess this happens when we are obsessing over something.. I guess youre obsessing over wheatgrass?


----------



## jennylovexo

lanasyogamama said:


> Cleabright, I called you Wheatgrass by mistake, oops!


 
 I was wondering what you meant by your post 
I thought you were being really enthusiastic about wheatgrass like you were like YEAH, WHEATGRASS   too funny.


----------



## clearbright

lanasyogamama said:


> Cleabright, I called you Wheatgrass by mistake, oops!



OH hahaha i thought you were saying i should keep wheatgrass!!!  i totally didn't realize you were calling ME wheatgrass!!!!  HAHAHHA!


----------



## shyne1025

Toki post your Magenta Nikki here with your LQs!! Stack them up like I did with mine!!


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> here's a pic from tobi.com of seaglass



i think this is the seaglass at lisa kline


----------



## sweetpea2

clearbright said:


> OH hahaha i thought you were saying i should keep wheatgrass!!!  i totally didn't realize you were calling ME wheatgrass!!!!  HAHAHHA!



funny!


----------



## clearbright

sweetpea2 said:


> i think this is the seaglass at lisa kline



it looks a little more yellow but i think the whole pic is a little yellow!  either way it's a gorgeous color. i want it but i am :banned:


----------



## chantal

Holt Renfrew sells them in Canada! I saw them at the Sherway location and bought one. (Morning Glory! )

They are $98, the colours they had left are: Meditation, Yoga, Pink Lotus, Coconut, Safari, Solar and Haze. They were all on hangers and they only had one of each. Perhaps other stores have them or they can order them in?

I also wanted to say you don't know how great LQ are until you see one in person! I am so in love with mine and I can't wait to buy more.


----------



## clearbright

chantal said:


> Holt Renfrew sells them in Canada! I saw them at the Sherway location and bought one. (Morning Glory! )
> 
> They are $98, the colours they had left are: Meditation, Yoga, Pink Lotus, Coconut, Safari, Solar and Haze. They were all on hangers and they only had one of each. Perhaps other stores have them or they can order them in?
> 
> I also wanted to say you don't know how great LQ are until you see one in person! I am so in love with mine and I can't wait to buy more.



omg congratulations!!!  aren't they lovely and addictive?! 

can you post a pic of morning glory? also what color is coconut? and were the colors labeled on the tags or something?


----------



## cherylc

chantal said:


> Holt Renfrew sells them in Canada! I saw them at the Sherway location and bought one. (Morning Glory! )
> 
> They are $98, the colours they had left are: Meditation, Yoga, Pink Lotus, Coconut, Safari, Solar and Haze. They were all on hangers and they only had one of each. Perhaps other stores have them or they can order them in?
> 
> I also wanted to say you don't know how great LQ are until you see one in person! I am so in love with mine and I can't wait to buy more.


 
wow really? did they put the names on the scarves or you just guessed? i will go look soon!! not like it matters since i'm technically :banned: from any more LQs.


----------



## sweetpea2

i've never heard of coconut?!?


----------



## chantal

I guessed. :shame: They were all lovely and I enjoyed reading the quotes. I should find out if they can order more colours in for me from other locations since they do that with everything else in the store.

They are so addictive. I want more.  I can't wait to wear mine!mAnd when I do I will definitely take a photo. It's almost midnight here so lighting is bad and I need some sleep! 

Coconut is actually "Cocoshell" on blueheaven boutique. I just didn't read and type it properly.  It's a lovely rich brown.


----------



## sweetpea2

chantal said:


> I guessed. :shame: They were all lovely and I enjoyed reading the quotes. I should find out if they can order more colours in for me from other locations since they do that with everything else in the store.
> 
> They are so addictive. I want more.  I can't wait to wear mine!mAnd when I do I will definitely take a photo. It's almost midnight here so lighting is bad and I need some sleep!
> 
> Coconut is actually "Cocoshell" on blueheaven boutique. I just didn't read and type it properly.  It's a lovely rich brown.



gottcha!  yes, i love the cocoshell too!


----------



## cherylc

*chantal: *did you check out honey at sherway? did they still have a lot of LQs?


----------



## chantal

cherylc said:


> *chantal: *did you check out honey at sherway? did they still have a lot of LQs?



I don't know sorry.  I was on a mission, I didn't have lot of time to browse. I just went into Holts bought some things and left. I just happened to walk past the scarves and noticed all the familiar colours so I stopped to look. I was happy to see they had the colour I'd been lusting after.


----------



## jennylovexo

I posted this in the RM forum too but here's my RM Magenta Nikki & My LQ


----------



## shyne1025

what shade is honey? I am sooo not visitng shopping sites right now... im soo totally on a ban!!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I posted this in the RM forum too but here's my RM Magenta Nikki & My LQ


 looks yummy!!  This reminds me of the YSL patent tribute in bordeaux that is on sale for 489.00!! yummy!!


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I posted this in the RM forum too but here's my RM Magenta Nikki & My LQ



what are your LQ colors?  you like pink!  so do i


----------



## somanyamys

My first LQs just arrived from LK yesterday... raspberry mousse, beach, and lagoon!  I'm actually wearing beach today as a wrap to combat the insane AC we have at work... it's so comfy and wunnerful!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ congratulations!! post pics please!!


----------



## jennylovexo

sweetpea2 said:


> what are your LQ colors? you like pink! so do i


 
the colors are from left to right, raspberry mousse, dusty mauve and cosmopolitan!


----------



## sweetpea2

somanyamys said:


> My first LQs just arrived from LK yesterday... raspberry mousse, beach, and lagoon!  I'm actually wearing beach today as a wrap to combat the insane AC we have at work... it's so comfy and wunnerful!



yeah!!  i have raspberry mousse as well


----------



## sweetpea2

TokiliciousJenY said:


> the colors are from left to right, raspberry mousse, dusty mauve and cosmopolitan!



i have raspberry mousse - i know i saw it before, but i LOVE the dusty mauve now!


----------



## likeafeather77

These are really cute!!!! I would love to get one in gray for fall. 10% going to charity is very nice.


----------



## sweetpea2

likeafeather77 said:


> These are really cute!!!! I would love to get one in gray for fall. 10% going to charity is very nice.



ohhh!  gray for fall sounds nice!  i have bordeox and deep teal on preorder - nice rich fall colors, but the grey sounds like a nice fall staple


----------



## shyne1025

im  violet!!!   but Im on a :ban:


----------



## Charlie

Oh my pink goodnes


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Does anyone know of someplace that has Black/Meditation with a code. I'm just in  with my Rasberry Mousse. I have a new Rachel Pally Teal dress and I think a Black LQ would look amazing with it!


----------



## sweetpea2

RowdyAndPete said:


> Does anyone know of someplace that has Black/Meditation with a code. I'm just in  with my Rasberry Mousse. I have a new Rachel Pally Teal dress and I think a Black LQ would look amazing with it!


try lisa kline


----------



## cheburashka

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I posted this in the RM forum too but here's my RM Magenta Nikki & My LQ



Looks soooooooo pretty, I love that Nikki. That's Magenta, right ?


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I posted this in the RM forum too but here's my RM Magenta Nikki & My LQ


Cute!


----------



## _marmalade

I just got my first LQ scarf in Lagoon.. I love it to death! am already eyeing for another scarves


----------



## jennylovexo

cheburashka said:


> Looks soooooooo pretty, I love that Nikki. That's Magenta, right ?


 
Magenta!  It's a weird color IRL though.  I'm returning it.  I'm not in  with it and some of the hardware is scuffed up.


----------



## Tracy

*LQ girls!!*
your help is needed! Lisa Kline emailed me and the Marina i bought is no longer in stock.
where can i get a Marina w/ a discount???? is there anywhere? they have it at singer22 w/ free shipping, is that the best i can get??
TIA! i appreciate it!


----------



## socalgem

I love these scarves. I have Cosmo, Lagoon, Meditation and Sage.


----------



## socalgem

And Blue Pearl. I want Violet next.



socalgem said:


> I love these scarves. I have Cosmo, Lagoon, Meditation and Sage.


----------



## sweetpea2

this is a little off topic, but i see it as the rebecca minkoff kick off -

i am now obsessed with gypsy 05 maxi dresses!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/gypsy-05-maxi-dress-amazing-305565-8.html

and i bet a LQ scarf would compliment the dress at times


----------



## Starresky

Okay, I gave in and got Bali, Beach, Raspberry Mousse and Sage from LisaKline. I can't WAIT to get them!


----------



## Samia

^^ Wow! Starresky, Congrats. I am still waiting for mine in Beach and maybe then will get some more.

Sweatpea2, I love that dress, but I am sure it would not suit my 5'1" and Size 10-12 figure.


----------



## socalgem

They are very addicting. I am already looking at buying more.



Starresky said:


> Okay, I gave in and got Bali, Beach, Raspberry Mousse and Sage from LisaKline. I can't WAIT to get them!


----------



## jennylovexo

Starresky said:


> Okay, I gave in and got Bali, Beach, Raspberry Mousse and Sage from LisaKline. I can't WAIT to get them!


 
Congrats!!! Wow!!! What an awesome order!!


----------



## cherylc

Samia said:


> ^^ Wow! Starresky, Congrats. I am still waiting for mine in Beach and maybe then will get some more.
> 
> Sweatpea2, I love that dress, but I am sure it would not suit my 5'1" and Size 10-12 figure.


 
wow we are the same height and around the same size. but that's what i was thinking too! i'm scared i'll look stubby and preggers.


----------



## dogstarz4

Hello to all the purse bloggers!

This my first visit to the purse forum and I  these scarves!!  Does anyone know where to get them discounted?  

And what does banned mean??

:tpfrox:


----------



## shyne1025

sweetpea2 said:


> this is a little off topic, but i see it as the rebecca minkoff kick off -
> 
> i am now obsessed with gypsy 05 maxi dresses!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/gypsy-05-maxi-dress-amazing-305565-8.html
> 
> and i bet a LQ scarf would compliment the dress at times


 I want one too but its tooo long for me.. Im in the short side.. 5'1"..:shame:


----------



## shyne1025

dogstarz4 said:


> Hello to all the purse bloggers!
> 
> This my first visit to the purse forum and I  these scarves!!  Does anyone know where to get them discounted?
> 
> And what does banned mean??
> 
> :tpfrox:


 welcome... try.. www.lisakiline.com and use LUCKY code.. hope this helps..

Banned- banned from shopping!!


----------



## shyne1025

Starresky said:


> Okay, I gave in and got Bali, Beach, Raspberry Mousse and Sage from LisaKline. I can't WAIT to get them!


  wow!! I love my Raspberry and Beach.. I wore my raspberry yesterday! .. Congratulations on ur orders!!


----------



## socalgem

Ok, I just ordered 3 more scarves.


----------



## dogstarz4

Thanks!


----------



## MissM

I have the blueberry 'LOVE' scarf - I wear it all the time


----------



## armanigirl

ok so someone has got to make a tutorial on the different ways to tie these scarves!!!!!!!! =)


----------



## eskimo*gem

exquisite09 said:


> i am so in love with raspberry mousse! i hope revolve gets it soon


 i do too, i really want raspberry mousse!


----------



## eskimo*gem

sweetpea2 said:


> this is a little off topic, but i see it as the rebecca minkoff kick off -
> 
> i am now obsessed with gypsy 05 maxi dresses!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/gypsy-05-maxi-dress-amazing-305565-8.html
> 
> and i bet a LQ scarf would compliment the dress at times


 
i love these dresses too, but all the websites i've tried dont offer international shipping! i asked revolve if they were getting them in stock, they said they were but their order had been delayed.


----------



## Starresky

armanigirl said:


> ok so someone has got to make a tutorial on the different ways to tie these scarves!!!!!!!! =)



Yes! Please! I have no clue how to make them look as cute as all of you are wearing them!


----------



## socalgem

I thought somewhere in this thread there was a how to picture.


----------



## jennylovexo

socalgem said:


> Ok, I just ordered 3 more scarves.


 
  Wow, you've got us beat!!  We were ordering in pairs but by the threes is even better!!!   What colors did you order??


----------



## socalgem

This forum is a bad influence. LOL

It was hard to only pick 3, but I went with violet, parfait and raspberry mouse.



TokiliciousJenY said:


> Wow, you've got us beat!!  We were ordering in pairs but by the threes is even better!!!   What colors did you order??


----------



## shyne1025

TOki and Clearbright... someone is asking for how to tie LQ scarf... can you share how you tie yours?

Im pretty lazy with how I tie mine.. Sometimes I end up almost choking my self bec I wrapped it too tight! 

Sometimes it would all bunch up to my neck and DH would say I look like a turtle.


----------



## shyne1025

ok... ill start... here's how I do it.. this is my Blue Pearl...
















THANKS to DH who is in such a good mood to take photos!!


----------



## shyne1025

Finish product: Hope this helps!! My mod skills are kinda rusty w/o practice.


----------



## jennylovexo

socalgem said:


> This forum is a bad influence. LOL
> 
> It was hard to only pick 3, but I went with violet, parfait and raspberry mouse.


 
OMG, awesome selections.   Can you please post pics of violet & parafit when you get them?


----------



## jennylovexo

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Hmmm, let me see if I can describe it. Wrap it around like shyne did in her pic but make it looser around the neck then with one hand reach down through the loop that is near the neck and pull one side up just enough through the loop to grab the other side and slide it through the loop. Does that make any sense at all?  It's kinda complicated. I had to have my sister show me about 89 times before I could get it myself ush:


 
Well here's how I tie it, the instructions are back around page 44 of this thread.   I remember clearbright posting instructional pics but I wasn't able to find her post.


----------



## socalgem

I either do a loop, wrap tie or wrap tuck for my scarves.


----------



## sweetpea2

Samia said:


> ^^ Wow! Starresky, Congrats. I am still waiting for mine in Beach and maybe then will get some more.
> 
> Sweatpea2, I love that dress, but I am sure it would not suit my 5'1" and Size 10-12 figure.



i just tried one on and it was long.  i'm 5'2", it would need to be hemmed, so i can't go with the ombra (darker on the bottom) b/c some of that would get cut off.  i'm going to get a solid.  i'm 8-10 and they actually look flattering!  i tried on a small.  not sure if i'm going to stick with a small or medium though.   they really lengthen your body!


----------



## sweetpea2

eskimo*gem said:


> i love these dresses too, but all the websites i've tried dont offer international shipping! i asked revolve if they were getting them in stock, they said they were but their order had been delayed.



lisa kline offers international shipping.  i think they are sold out now but are getting more colors in soon.


----------



## socalgem

Does anyone know how long it takes lisa kline to ship?


----------



## sweetpea2

socalgem said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes lisa kline to ship?



if they have the item in stock (not preorder item) then it says:

*Product Availability*

 																				If you see something you like, get it fast! Many of our products can not be reordered and may not be available the next time you visit lisakline.com. Many products you find online are also available in our stores while supplies last. In some cases, merchandise displayed for sale online may not be available in Lisa Kline stores.
Lisakline.com and the Lisa Kline Stores share inventory. Often times, items ordered online are located at various store locations. Once items are located, they are transferred to the lisakline.com warehouse.  This is why lisakline.com orders ship in *3 to 5 business days.*


----------



## sweetpea2

anyone know what kind of scarf jennifer aniston is wearing?  i love the color!  i love the whole outfit!


----------



## angie1024

i got my Bali in the mail yesterday! yay! i ordered mine from boutiquetoyou.com and they sent it pretty quickly, plus I had a coupon code, so with shipping costs it came to around $80


----------



## Samia

cherylc said:


> wow we are the same height and around the same size. but that's what i was thinking too! i'm scared i'll look stubby and preggers.


 
Yah, but I think I would like to try one. Does anyone know where I can find one in my size.


----------



## Samia

RowdyAndPete said:


> Does anyone know of someplace that has Black/Meditation with a code. I'm just in  with my Rasberry Mousse. I have a new Rachel Pally Teal dress and I think a Black LQ would look amazing with it!


 
I think revolve has one, and there are a few codes floating around.


----------



## Samia

CRYLATER3 said:


> Oh my pink goodnes


 
Beautiful! Whats the middle LQ color?


----------



## lanasyogamama

20% off today (6.24) only at Shopbop.com!!!


----------



## Samia

^^ I tried but does not work on LQ for me


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ I was wrong, it's not for accessories.  I'm sorry.


----------



## socalgem

Well of out of my order from Lisa Kline, 2 are backordered. I am not too happy about that, but I guess I will get them eventually. 

Is there another place that is better with supplies and shipping?


----------



## jennylovexo

Thanks Samia from left to right the colors are ...  raspberry mousse, dusty mauve & cosmopolitan! heeheh  

socalgem you can try www.singer22.com they have a great selection but I don't know of any coupon codes.  If I were you, I'd just wait on lisakline unless you have to have them right away.


----------



## lanasyogamama

^^ I waited about a month for my scarf from Tobi.


----------



## clearbright

i usually just tie my LQ in one of two ways:

like this: 





or


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ I always wear it the second way, it looks better than the pic shows.


----------



## somanyamys

sweetpea2 said:


> yeah!! i have raspberry mousse as well


 
Yay! raspberry mousse is seriously the best shade of pink ever! 

I also just realized that I'm a total dork, and I said lagoon before when I meant marina.  I got raspberry mousse, beach, and _marina_.  :shame:    Anyway, they're awesome and I love them!!   (I'll post pics as soon as I find my camera...)


----------



## tresjoliex

clearbright said:


> i usually just tie my LQ in one of two ways:
> 
> like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


 
I wear it the second way too. How do you do the first? And the celebs who wear them, how do they tie theres?


----------



## clearbright

for the first way, you start like this pic below and then just tie the ends in the front:







i think a lot of celebs wear it like #2 in my previous post, or like the pic i just posted above, or just letting the ends dangle.


----------



## shyne1025

clearbright said:


> i usually just tie my LQ in one of two ways:
> 
> like this:
> 
> 
> or


  thanks for sharing!! ill try this style!


----------



## ellacoach

clearbright said:


> for the first way, you start like this pic below and then just tie the ends in the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think a lot of celebs wear it like #2 in my previous post, or like the pic i just posted above, or just letting the ends dangle.


 I looveee the color of the LQ scarf in your avatar! And I love the turquoise in the first picture. I need to get one of these!


----------



## socalgem

I guess I will learn patience. LOL
Thanks.



TokiliciousJenY said:


> Thanks Samia from left to right the colors are ...  raspberry mousse, dusty mauve & cosmopolitan! heeheh
> 
> socalgem you can try www.singer22.com they have a great selection but I don't know of any coupon codes.  If I were you, I'd just wait on lisakline unless you have to have them right away.


----------



## jennylovexo

socalgem said:


> I guess I will learn patience. LOL
> Thanks.


 
That is the one thing I don't have, patience :shame: So I know where you're coming from.  Although when I have something on preorder I tend not to buy as much since I'm still kinda waiting for it!!  So it keeps me from spending for a little while.


----------



## tresjoliex

Off topic but anyone like tolani scarves, or have other scarves?

I saw one yesterday at Maz Azria, it was very pretty.


----------



## cherylc

tresjoliex said:


> Off topic but anyone like tolani scarves, or have other scarves?
> 
> I saw one yesterday at Maz Azria, it was very pretty.


 

i have a tolani i posted a few posts back that i really love. i think clearbright also owns a tolani, also posted way back. you should do a search since its back!


----------



## Elly0216

sweetpea2 said:


> anyone know what kind of scarf jennifer aniston is wearing? i love the color! i love the whole outfit!


 
wow I love this too! does LQ make a color similar to this?


----------



## clearbright

jen's scarf looks like a pashmina! i think LQ's fog or charcoal is the closest.

oh and *tresjoliex*, i have a tolani honeycomb scarf like JA's below, but i CANNOT figure out how to tie it like her


----------



## socalgem

Here is a pic of my sage, blue pearl, and parfait scarves.


----------



## tresjoliex

socalgem said:


> Here is a pic of my sage, blue pearl, and parfait scarves.


 
SO PRETTTY!!
I can't wait til revolve gets more in! 20 more days!


----------



## shyne1025

the parfait looks yummy!!


----------



## socalgem

I have 3 on backorder.


----------



## clearbright

socalgem, thanks for posting a pic!! ooh parfait looks really pretty. hmmmmm. hehehe.

ooh which 3 are on backorder?


----------



## tresjoliex

clearbright said:


> jen's scarf looks like a pashmina! i think LQ's fog or charcoal is the closest.
> 
> oh and *tresjoliex*, i have a tolani honeycomb scarf like JA's below, but i CANNOT figure out how to tie it like her


 
It kinda looks like she folded it in half and then knotted it.

What is the material of the scarf? do you prefer lq or tolani?


----------



## clearbright

it looks like it would be fairly simple to recreate, but i can't get my tolani to look like that... i always have some scarf leftover that's just hanging loose, OR it's all bulky around my neck. ush:

the material is viscose, it's a heavier weight and kind of stretchy and also sort of furry on one side, like terry loops or something... hard to explain  i prefer LQ but i like the pattern on the tolani.


----------



## socalgem

I had to order another meditation, my sister wanted the one I had. So I have meditation, violet and yoga on backorder right now.

I love the parfait.



clearbright said:


> socalgem, thanks for posting a pic!! ooh parfait looks really pretty. hmmmmm. hehehe.
> 
> ooh which 3 are on backorder?


----------



## clearbright

ooh nice! i am really tempted to order seaglass, parfait, and peace before the LK code expires.


----------



## ILUVCHI

OMG... i just ordred this one
https://www.swayandcake.com/index.php?page=browse&detail=5623&topcat=&category=&designer=419
plus 20% off


----------



## socalgem

It doesn't come up for me. What colour did you get?



ILUVCHI said:


> OMG... i just ordred this one
> https://www.swayandcake.com/index.php?page=browse&detail=5623&topcat=&category=&designer=419
> plus 20% off


----------



## socalgem

How many do you own now? I wanted seaglass too.



clearbright said:


> ooh nice! i am really tempted to order seaglass, parfait, and peace before the LK code expires.


----------



## clearbright

socalgem said:


> How many do you own now? I wanted seaglass too.



hmm, i have:

yoga
lotus pink
punch
marina
wheatgrass
raspberry mousse
sage (but not keeping)

so 6, or 7 counting sage. 

oh and cocoshell on pre-order.  

i'm curious about what seaglass and parfait are like IRL... who knows, i may end up returning both! also if i keep parfait i'll return lotus pink, since i haven't worn that yet.


----------



## socalgem

I gave cosmo, lagoon and meditation as gifts. I didn't like raspberry mouse.

So my collection is small again. When the backorder ones get here I will have 6, unless I don't like them.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Anybody "feeling" the "lime sherbet" color


----------



## ILUVCHI

socalgem said:


> It doesn't come up for me. What colour did you get?


 

Ok i just got the last color is coral sky... they have other colors.... let me check


----------



## ILUVCHI

https://www.swayandcake.com/index.php?page=browse&designer=419

Code:  STYLENOTES20


----------



## toriabd

Hi everyone!

New to the board and I seem to have a slight obsession with scarves. I have been looking for the "perfect" summer scarf and had all but given up hope until I stumbled upon the LQ range. I ordered my first 3 yesterday.... Peace, marina and dusky mauve. I am a brunette with green/blue eyes and very pale skin. Do you think I made a good choice?

Victoria


----------



## shoe_girl74

love, love, LOVE my ~ The Love Quotes Scarf!!!!!!!!!

I wish that site with the 20% off had more colour choices.....


----------



## ILUVCHI

toriabd said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to the board and I seem to have a slight obsession with scarves. I have been looking for the "perfect" summer scarf and had all but given up hope until I stumbled upon the LQ range. I ordered my first 3 yesterday.... Peace, marina and dusky mauve. I am a brunette with green/blue eyes and very pale skin. Do you think I made a good choice?
> 
> Victoria





I can't wait to see the marina with your skin eye color combo... post pics when you get them


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> i am really tempted to order seaglass, parfait, and peace before the LK code expires.


 
DO IT!  DO IT!!  DO IT!!! :devil::devil::devil::devil:

I just got Sage as a Christmas gift for my sister!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

What is the LQ code..is it still Lucky?


----------



## socalgem

^^I think she should order the seaglass too. 
I wore parfait out tonight, it looked good. My daughter is eyeing it.


----------



## jennylovexo

RowdyAndPete said:


> What is the LQ code..is it still Lucky?


 
YES, LUCKY!!   Good until Monday!  

socalgem - I think I might want parafit  I know clearbright wants parafit!


----------



## eskimo*gem

my LQ scarves finally arrived from revolve yesterday, and i love them! 
so soft and yummy!

bali isnt as bright as i thought it was going to be, and cocoshell is darker than i expected, but i still love them!
i'll post pics when i get round to it!

i'm eyeing up lagoon and raspberry mousse now!


----------



## jennylovexo

eskimo*gem said:


> my LQ scarves finally arrived from revolve yesterday, and i love them!
> so soft and yummy!
> 
> bali isnt as bright as i thought it was going to be, and cocoshell is darker than i expected, but i still love them!
> i'll post pics when i get round to it!
> 
> i'm eyeing up lagoon and raspberry mousse now!


 
Congrats!!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## shoe_girl74

What site is the lucky code for please?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

i think lisakline.com


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I need help deciding which LQ to keep.  I have both raspberry mouse and love.  I haven't worn either and they look so similar I don't think it's worth keeping both.  I have a SA Rai scarf that is very close to the RM so I'm leaning toward keeping love.
Any suggestions?


----------



## tresjoliex

*NEW LQ COLORS!*

*romance, absinthe, mercury, cabernet, cobalt, regale, porcini, meditation, mallard, espresso, campari, deep teal and moonbeam.*

*These are the colors that Revovle will recieve in August.*

*Looks like they have new names or they might be new colors.*

*I hope they kept marina!*

I'm guessing that romance will be a red shade, mercury will be a goldish color, cabernet and cobalt will be blues, espresso a brown, moonbeam white, regale a green, and campari a red, and porcini a brown.


----------



## toriabd

Would I be crazy for orderering 3 more from LK? :uh I am thinking parfait, seaglass and beach. I also want wheatgrass and then mallard when it comes out. Is there a 12 step program for LQ?


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Are they any codes for *Tobi.com?* They have a lot of colors available & their regular price is $85.00 which is not too bad, however to get an extra discount is always better


----------



## eskimo*gem

i can't wait to see the new colours!


----------



## chanelista

10grechen for tobi.com should save you 10% off



Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Are they any codes for *Tobi.com?* They have a lot of colors available & their regular price is $85.00 which is not too bad, however to get an extra discount is always better


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Awesome...Thanks a million Chanelista


----------



## clearbright

*toriabd*, i'm thinking of ordering 3 more colors from LK too  and i do feel crazy! hahha!!!   

*tresjoliex*, ooh that's so exciting revolve is getting new colors! *sweetpea* had posted swatches of the new fall colors before, here it is:


----------



## socalgem

I was going to use Tobi until I read on here that they have a scent about them and the packaging sucked.

Toriabd - I don't think it is crazy to order 3 more from LK.

I want at least 10 colours.


----------



## chanelista

Oh really... what kind of scent? I ordered the punch from tobi cause I couldn't find it on any other site. I haven't received it yet. Hope it doesn't smell funky haha!



socalgem said:


> I was going to use Tobi until I read on here that they have a scent about them.
> 
> Toriabd - I don't think it is crazy to order 3 more from LK.
> 
> I want at least 10 colours.


----------



## socalgem

I don't recall what type of smell that it was, but I read in this thread somewhere.



chanelista said:


> Oh really... what kind of scent? I ordered the punch from tobi cause I couldn't find it on any other site. I haven't received it yet. Hope it doesn't smell funky haha!


----------



## clearbright

they all have a scent, it's not just tobi's LQs. i think it's from the fabric or dye or something, but it quickly dissipates after you take them out of the plastic, so i wouldn't worry too much about a scent.


----------



## socalgem

I didn't smell anything from the LK ones I bought.



clearbright said:


> they all have a scent, it's not just tobi's LQs. i think it's from the fabric or dye or something, but it quickly dissipates after you take them out of the plastic, so i wouldn't worry too much about a scent.


----------



## chanelista

So I def. did go crazy! Bought nine colors! The singer22 order I placed yesterday came today. They are so fast! And I must say I LOVE the scarves. They are AMAZING!!! Still waiting on island, bali, meditation (boutiquetoyou.com) violet, garden (placed another singer22 order), and punch(tobi.com). Here's a pic of the three LQ's I got today (not the best camera, used my iphone) The pic has no flash and are haze, marina, and and fog (top to bottom).


----------



## clearbright

socalgem said:


> I didn't smell anything from the LK ones I bought.



i did. it may not be every color if it's from the dyes. also it's kind of faint and as i mentioned, it dissipates quickly, so you may not have noticed.


----------



## clearbright

chanelista said:


> So I def. did go crazy! Bought nine colors! The singer22 order I placed yesterday came today. They are so fast! And I must say I LOVE the scarves. They are AMAZING!!! Still waiting on island, bali, meditation (boutiquetoyou.com) violet, garden (placed another singer22 order), and punch(tobi.com). Here's a pic of the three LQ's I got today (not the best camera, used my iphone) The pic has no flash and are haze, marina, and and fog (top to bottom).



wow 9 colors, congrats!!! glad you love the ones you got so far, thank you for the pic!


----------



## tresjoliex

clearbright said:


> *toriabd*, i'm thinking of ordering 3 more colors from LK too  and i do feel crazy! hahha!!!
> 
> *tresjoliex*, ooh that's so exciting revolve is getting new colors! *sweetpea* had posted swatches of the new fall colors before, here it is:


 
Are any of these marina??

Maybe the maritime?


----------



## socalgem

I have a great sense of smell, maybe you are right about certain dyes. Anyway I do love the scarves and I can't wait to get some of the newer colours.



clearbright said:


> i did. it may not be every color if it's from the dyes. also it's kind of faint and as i mentioned, it dissipates quickly, so you may not have noticed.


----------



## tresjoliex

what are the most current discounts? i guess i should just order from a different site than waiting for revovlve to getthem.


----------



## tresjoliex

chanelista said:


> So I def. did go crazy! Bought nine colors! The singer22 order I placed yesterday came today. They are so fast! And I must say I LOVE the scarves. They are AMAZING!!! Still waiting on island, bali, meditation (boutiquetoyou.com) violet, garden (placed another singer22 order), and punch(tobi.com). Here's a pic of the three LQ's I got today (not the best camera, used my iphone) The pic has no flash and are haze, marina, and and fog (top to bottom).


 
Those are such pretty colors.

Same exact colors I would want.

Is fog white ??

Or is that beach?


----------



## tresjoliex

From singer22's website:

Is this true:

Coupon Code Restrictions





Please be advised that once an order has been placed we are unable to make any modifications to the order including cancellations.

Coupon codes cannot be used on JBrand.
Coupon codes cannot be used on Love Quotes.
Coupon codes cannot be applied to Pre-Orders.
Coupon codes cannot be applied to Sale items.
Coupon codes cannot be combined.


----------



## sweetpea2

did they just apply those restrictions to love quotes on singer22?


----------



## tresjoliex

^I dunno, I just saw that on their site. I never looked there before.


----------



## clearbright

tresjoliex said:


> Is fog white ??
> 
> Or is that beach?



fog is a darker grey. yoga is white.

btw i've been buying up a bunch from LK with their 25% off code "LUCKY" - it expires monday!

hmm... i want a grey color. i'm trying to decide whether i should get peace (light grey) now or wait to see what porcini and mercury will be like in august...


----------



## sweetpea2

oooh!  the mercury looks like it will be nice!


----------



## sweetpea2

here's safari from lisa kline & a new way to tie!:

http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/details/s700MM


----------



## toriabd

I should buy 4 more from LK... I mean, it is buy 3 get 1 free with the 25% off. :lol


----------



## socalgem

I didn't think of it that way, of course I have to pay tax because I am in CA.



toriabd said:


> I should buy 4 more from LK... I mean, it is buy 3 get 1 free with the 25% off. :lol


----------



## jennylovexo

toriabd said:


> I should buy 4 more from LK... I mean, it is buy 3 get 1 free with the 25% off. :lol


 
 I like the way you think!!  

I have to pay tax too socalgem which is a big bummer


----------



## jennylovexo

chanelista said:


> So I def. did go crazy! Bought nine colors! The singer22 order I placed yesterday came today. They are so fast! And I must say I LOVE the scarves. They are AMAZING!!! Still waiting on island, bali, meditation (boutiquetoyou.com) violet, garden (placed another singer22 order), and punch(tobi.com). Here's a pic of the three LQ's I got today (not the best camera, used my iphone) The pic has no flash and are haze, marina, and and fog (top to bottom).


 
 Congrats on your purchases!!  Way to start your LQ collection off with NINE colors ... That's GREAT!!!  I love your pic.  I really like the fog!     Are you planning on keeping all nine or did you order to choose colors and then you'll return some?


----------



## cherylc

socalgem said:


> I was going to use Tobi until I read on here that they have a scent about them and the packaging sucked.
> 
> Toriabd - I don't think it is crazy to order 3 more from LK.
> 
> I want at least 10 colours.


 

mine had a scent too and it was from blueheavenboutique. all of mine had this weird smell that is similar to stale cig. smell. it dissapates quickly though.


----------



## chanelista

Thank you! I was definitely planning on keeping all of them for sure.



TokiliciousJenY said:


> Congrats on your purchases!! Way to start your LQ collection off with NINE colors ... That's GREAT!!! I love your pic. I really like the fog!  Are you planning on keeping all nine or did you order to choose colors and then you'll return some?


----------



## kittykittycatcat

What is the 20% code for boutiquetoyou? I can only find 10-15%.


----------



## eskimo*gem

I love the look of Regale, Violet Frost and Romance!


----------



## Samia

Just recieved my LQ Beach and its gorgeous.


----------



## teddybear

Yeah!  Beach and Lotus Pink are supposed to delivered today from LK. I already have Seaglass. Love it!!


----------



## toriabd

Marina and dusky mauve arriving today! :cheer Peace arrives on Monday.... I WILL be ordering a few more to make the most of the LK 25% off.


----------



## Samia

Here is a pic of mine:






And with my RM MAM


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^Pretty!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

shopbop will be getting more in by the end of july.


----------



## socalgem

That is a pretty colour.



Samia said:


> Here is a pic of mine:
> 
> And with my RM MAM


----------



## jennylovexo

Samia said:


> Here is a pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my RM MAM


 
Beautiful!!    Congrats and thanks for the pics!!!  Don't you want more now??


----------



## shoe_girl74

oh oh oh I want the Marina and Mauve, I have the black.  Of course they don't have those colours on the LK website.


----------



## clearbright

*samia*, your beach LQ is so pretty on you and on your RM! thanks for posting a pic! 

*teddybear*, can you post a pic of seaglass? i'm trying to decide whether to order this one. 

btw the LQ thread hit *100 pages*!!


----------



## teddybear

clearbright, i'll try to take a picture tonight when i get home!  it's a really pretty blue-green...i think there's a little more green undertone to it.  i love the color.


----------



## clearbright

yay thank you teddybear! maybe you'll push me over the edge. :devil:


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> btw the LQ thread hit *100 pages*!!


 
I noticed last nite it was on pg 99 and I wanted to post on pg 100 :shame:  I cannot believe this thread got this long!!  I  it!!  WOOOO HOOOOO!!


----------



## socalgem

WTG LQ!!!

I haven't seen many LQ's locally, but did see them all over LA.


----------



## shyne1025

samia I love your MAM ...we are bag twins!!  that yoga is TDF!! I want one! 

CC to shyne


----------



## Samia

Thanks all! yes and I do want more!


----------



## tresjoliex

anyone recently order from singer22 with the code?


----------



## tresjoliex

Can someone describe the beach, peace, and yoga?

They look all white to me.


----------



## sweetpea2

Samia said:


> Here is a pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with my RM MAM



i love the contrast with the light scarf/dark top


----------



## sweetpea2

toriabd said:


> I should buy 4 more from LK... I mean, it is buy 3 get 1 free with the 25% off. :lol



love the way you think!


----------



## Samia

tresjoliex said:


> Can someone describe the beach, peace, and yoga?
> 
> They look all white to me.


 
I would describe beach as the color of sand on the beach.


----------



## Samia

shyne1025 said:


> samia I love your MAM ...we are bag twins!!  that yoga is TDF!! I want one!
> 
> CC to shyne


 
Thanks shyne! But that is Beach.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I ordered meditation & parfait from LK.

I can't wait to get them!


----------



## shyne1025

Samia said:


> Thanks shyne! But that is Beach.


really? I have a beach too but its not as white as that!!


----------



## toriabd

kittykittycatcat said:


> I ordered meditation & parfait from LK.
> 
> I can't wait to get them!


 Please post pics when you get them... I am considering getting parfait.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

What is the other color that is light like beach. I'm looking for a white or cream color hopefully Lisa Kline has it. I want to get a white/cream and the black. The black is Meditation right? I get so confused with all the names of the colors.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Does anyone have the current color chart. All I can find is the pre order color chart.


----------



## tresjoliex

go to singer22.com for the color chart.


----------



## jennylovexo

Here you go Rowdy














Black is Meditation or Incense and I think you should also get Yoga!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

toriabd said:


> Please post pics when you get them... I am considering getting parfait.


 I will. It will probably take awhile though!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Thank you so much for the color charts. I'm going to order Yoga and Meditation. Here is a picture I took for another thread but I'm wearing my LQ. Do you think it looks OK? I don't want to get another if it looks silly.


----------



## pursemania

Not silly at all - you look great and that color pops against black!  I am also thinking of ordering Yoga.  Congrats!


----------



## jennylovexo

omg, is that cosmo you're wearing?  i think it looks amazing on you AND I love your STEADY!!!!!!!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Yup...its COSMO!! I LOVE IT!


----------



## jennylovexo

meeeeeee too!! COSMO is my FAVE LQ!  good choice!  it looks great on you!


----------



## jennylovexo

I just broke down and preordered moonbeam & romance w/the code  does LK charge you when you place the order or when the order ships?  TIA!


----------



## beano

can someone fill me in on the codes--- i know lisa kline has the LUCKY code for 25% off , what about singer22?  do they have a code?  i'm looking for bali/cobalt, cherrypie/love, and peace.  thanks!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

the only current code i know about is the lucky code at lisakline.   other than that i think there's a code at tobi for 10% off which is nothing.  as far as i know there is no code right now for singer22.


----------



## Flee

clearbright said:


> jen's scarf looks like a pashmina! i think LQ's fog or charcoal is the closest.
> 
> oh and *tresjoliex*, i have a tolani honeycomb scarf like JA's below, but i CANNOT figure out how to tie it like her


 
I have this scarf 

All you have to do is wrap it around your neck a few times (securing one end underneath) and then loop the other end around the whole 'doughnut'.  Not sure how clear that was!

My new lusts are Regale, Tangello and Mallard. I wish they would make a true khaki/olive green.

ETA: Revolve are matching the code INSTYLE08 for 20% off i.e. you have to e-mail them to redeem it. I think it's until the 30th of June. When I first posted the code, I was under the impression (from the e-mail they sent me) that it was an actual revolve code so apologies for any confusion!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Toki- LK puts the order through on your credit card right away, but it just makes sure the credit is available. The actual charge doesn't go through until they ship! Thanks for the compliment on the LQ!


----------



## Samia

RowdyandPete, the LQ looks great on you!


----------



## Raffaluv

RowdyAndPete said:


> Thank you so much for the color charts. I'm going to order Yoga and Meditation. Here is a picture I took for another thread but I'm wearing my LQ. Do you think it looks OK? I don't want to get another if it looks silly.


 

OMG it looks so cute on you!   I just love lq's


----------



## jroos

Revolve has that INSTYLE08 code but they only have a couple colors in LQ's
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=LQUO-WA2&c=Scarves+%26+Gloves&s=C&d=a


----------



## jroos

Does anyone know if these scarves are also big enough to wear as a sarong at the beach??


----------



## LavenderIce

jroos said:


> Does anyone know if these scarves are also big enough to wear as a sarong at the beach??


 
I would say so.  I'm 5'1" and it is big enough to wrap around like a sarong.


----------



## jennylovexo

RowdyAndPete said:


> Toki- LK puts the order through on your credit card right away, but it just makes sure the credit is available. The actual charge doesn't go through until they ship! Thanks for the compliment on the LQ!


 
Thank You so much for the info!!

jroos - You can definitely wear it as a sarong!


----------



## cupcakekiss

grechen's closet has some codes for 

boutiquetoyou.com 15% off with 'grechen'

and

tobi.com 10% off with '10grechen'

just off the top of my head... i didn't really go thru her whole list of codes


----------



## paelaf

I'm thinking of ordering morning glory but all the pics and color charts are different--does anyone have it? Is it v.light or is it a rich color? More blue, or purple-blue? I would love it to be the actual color of a morning glory but maybe one of the other colors is closer?


----------



## shoe_girl74

I love the morning glory colour!

I am deciding between seaglass and surf........ what to do what to do.


----------



## catrice1979

I just got a Bali LQ from LK to go with my RM Wine Nikki that's coming the end of July - a la "Lauren Conrad".  I really liked how the Bright blue scarf played off her Wine Nikki !  Now I want a Jeep LQ to go with my mono LV's.  Does anyone own a Jeep LQ, I would really like to see a photo of it in action.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

shoe_girl74 said:


> I love the morning glory colour!
> 
> I am deciding between seaglass and surf........ what to do what to do.


I def think seaglass.


----------



## Odette

kittykittycatcat said:


> I def think seaglass.



Snagged a seaglass LQ off eBay and used the 20% off cashback search so with shipping it was $71.09  

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## socalgem

My meditation should be here on Monday. Now hopefully no one will want that one too. LOL


----------



## socalgem

Another vote for seaglass.



kittykittycatcat said:


> I def think seaglass.


----------



## jennylovexo

socalgem said:


> Another vote for seaglass.


 
Me too! I vote seaglass!


----------



## tresjoliex

storeadore10 and thanks10 work on singer22 for 10 percent.


----------



## tresjoliex

^But I"m not sure if after you process the order, they might take it off because of their coupon code policy.

If anyone orders, let me know.


----------



## chanelista

Don't worry Singer22 still discounts 10% even though they say they won't on LQ. And it ships soooo fast. There is one negative though, it is marked final sale meaning no return OR EXCHANGE because it is an accessory.



tresjoliex said:


> ^But I"m not sure if after you process the order, they might take it off because of their coupon code policy.
> 
> If anyone orders, let me know.


----------



## paelaf

Any real life pics of morning glory out there?


----------



## WestEndGirl23

I just ordered a LQ from Lisa Kline in sage. I am not sure when it will ship - I want it now!


----------



## jennylovexo

WestEndGirl23 said:


> I just ordered a LQ from Lisa Kline in sage. I am not sure when it will ship - I want it now!


 
Congrats you'll love it if you love green!!  It's a very pretty shade of green IMO!!  It will probably ship tomorrow, I think it's in stock now!!  Can't wait for you to get it!!


----------



## WestEndGirl23

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Congrats you'll love it if you love green!!  It's a very pretty shade of green IMO!!  It will probably ship tomorrow, I think it's in stock now!!  Can't wait for you to get it!!



Oh, thanks!  I ordered it yesterday - thanks to this thread! They look so beautiful and everyone here has the nicest collections. I'd tried to resist but finally gave in.


----------



## jennylovexo

WestEndGirl23 said:


> Oh, thanks!  I ordered it yesterday - thanks to this thread! They look so beautiful and everyone here has the nicest collections. I'd tried to resist but finally gave in.


 
muahahahah :devil: you couldn't hold out any longer?  They are my absolute fave scarves ever, just be careful because it will snag easily.  I bought Sage for my sister for Christmas because w/the discount code you can't beat the price.  It's a gorgeous green IRL!!  I can't wait to hear what you think of it!!


----------



## shoe_girl74

did the lucky code work at LK?
I need to order Seaglass today!!!!!!!


----------



## snowtire

a question for all the LQ experts - are solar and sunshine the same color?

and what would be the best site to order LQ from? i know lisakline has the 25% promotion but they don't carry solar...but tobi only has a 10% coupon out. what about blueheavenboutique? anyone order from them before?

also, has anyone ordered from blondette after a fellow TPFer posted her issue with the hijacked credit card info since then? cuz blondette has all 3 colors i want (peace, marina, solar/sunshine) but i'm just afraid it'll happen again...

thanks!!


----------



## jennylovexo

shoe_girl74 said:


> did the lucky code work at LK?
> I need to order Seaglass today!!!!!!!


 
It should still work, I think tomorrow is the last day for the code so stock up now!!   Seaglass is a beautiful color!!


----------



## jennylovexo

snowtire said:


> a question for all the LQ experts - are solar and sunshine the same color?


 
that's a good question.  i'm looking at them both and they look similar to me but i can't tell for sure if they're exactly the same since I can't find a big pic of sunshine.


----------



## jennylovexo

where is sunshine available, I can't locate a pic of it. 
maybe you can call blondette and place your order over the phone so your info doesn't get hijacked?  if they have all the colors you want, that's the best place to get them.  Although no coupon code, right?


----------



## snowtire

TokiliciousJenY said:


> where is sunshine available, I can't locate a pic of it.
> maybe you can call blondette and place your order over the phone so your info doesn't get hijacked?  if they have all the colors you want, that's the best place to get them.  Although no coupon code, right?



http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/Love_Quotes_Scarf_p/luvquotescarf.htm

i think toutie should work for 20% off with blondette, but i've never placed an order with them so i'm not sure if they honor coupon code over the phone as well. they should, i suppose...hehe.


----------



## shoe_girl74

does blondette take paypal??  That might help.


----------



## tresjoliex

chanelista said:


> Don't worry Singer22 still discounts 10% even though they say they won't on LQ. And it ships soooo fast. There is one negative though, it is marked final sale meaning no return OR EXCHANGE because it is an accessory.


 
On the retailmenot.com site, someone left a comment that they used the discount code, but singer22 crossed out the discount, and charged the full price.

They also have free shipping, but they say codes aren't stackable.

I guess I'll just wait til end of july/early august for revolve to get them.

Plus shopbop is getting more in too!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

Thanks Samia and Raffaluv!

I'm just in  with my LQ!

Does anyone have an issue with their LQ getting wrinkled? Is that just the style? Do you think you can iron them. I'm a little anal and it looks like my Cosmo is really wrinkled.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

I just ordered Yoga and Meditation from LK....can't wait for another site to have a big coupon...I want Marina.


----------



## maisydaisy

UnusualThreads.com has Marina, or they did anyway.  They are expecting 24 scarves in this week from NewYork.  Free shipping,  but no coupons


----------



## Samia

^^ Nice choices Rowdy!


----------



## maisydaisy

snowtire said:


> a question for all the LQ experts - are solar and sunshine the same color?
> 
> and what would be the best site to order LQ from? i know lisakline has the 25% promotion but they don't carry solar...but tobi only has a 10% coupon out. what about blueheavenboutique? anyone order from them before?
> 
> also, has anyone ordered from blondette after a fellow TPFer posted her issue with the hijacked credit card info since then? cuz blondette has all 3 colors i want (peace, marina, solar/sunshine) but i'm just afraid it'll happen again...
> 
> thanks!!


 
I bought mine from www.unusualthreads.com  They have a limited selection, but free shipping.  More due in this week!


----------



## tresjoliex

RowdyAndPete said:


> I just ordered Yoga and Meditation from LK....can't wait for another site to have a big coupon...I want Marina.


 
Me too. Marina is gorgeous!


----------



## tresjoliex

Girls, do you think Cobalt will look good on a brunette? I sometimes have a tan, but I have like olivey skin.

And secondly, can you wear cobalt in the winter?


----------



## p3bbz

Finally took photos of my Marina! I  her.. !


----------



## tresjoliex

p3bbz said:


> Finally took photos of my Marina! I  her.. !


 
So prettty!


----------



## RowdyAndPete

The Marina is gorgeous! Totally lusting after that one now.


----------



## cherylc

RowdyAndPete said:


> Thanks Samia and Raffaluv!
> 
> I'm just in  with my LQ!
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with their LQ getting wrinkled? Is that just the style? Do you think you can iron them. I'm a little anal and it looks like my Cosmo is really wrinkled.


 
mine get really wrinkley after one wear. its linen so its to be expected. i'm sure you can iron it, just start out on low heat. i'm too lazy to iron them out each wear. lol.


----------



## RowdyAndPete

^^ I hate to iron. Do you think they look OK if they are wrinkled?


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ I hope they look ok wrinkled, lol!


----------



## eskimo*gem

I've just ordered Cosmoplitan from unusual threads, i couldn't wait for revolve to get it back in stock! No discount code, but free worldwide shipping is better than a discount code for me!

I wore my Cocoshell for the first time yesterday, and got lots of appreciative stares whilst out shopping! One girl actually stopped me and asked me where it was from! 

I want Marina and Lagoon next! This forum is a bad influence on me!


----------



## socalgem

^I agree it is in a good way. LOL
I have worn my blue pearl and parfait so far. I should get my meditation in today.


----------



## shyne1025

p3bbz said:


> Finally took photos of my Marina! I  her.. !


  wow!! looks lovely!!


----------



## sweetpea2

tresjoliex - i love the site retailmenot.com !


----------



## WestEndGirl23

I ordered the Sage from Lisa Kline on Saturday - I was too late! They emailed me today to tell me the Sage was out of stock, so I changed my order to a Blue Pearl instead. They told me it would ship out today. I can't wait for it to arrive! (This will be my first LQ!)


----------



## sweetpea2

westendgirl - aw, too bad.  sage is so pretty!  but, so is blue pearl!  post pics when you get it!


----------



## sweetpea2

jroos said:


> Does anyone know if these scarves are also big enough to wear as a sarong at the beach??



wow!  i didn't think of wearing it as a sarong before.  it would be perfect, but i would be worried about it getting dirty.


----------



## socalgem

I have both of those colours. I love them.



WestEndGirl23 said:


> I ordered the Sage from Lisa Kline on Saturday - I was too late! They emailed me today to tell me the Sage was out of stock, so I changed my order to a Blue Pearl instead. They told me it would ship out today. I can't wait for it to arrive! (This will be my first LQ!)


----------



## cherylc

lanasyogamama said:


> ^ I hope they look ok wrinkled, lol!


 
i think it looks fine since they are all bunched up around the neck anyways! the only time it "might" be a problem is if you wanna wear it as a wrap.


----------



## toriabd

OhMiGosh... I am so in love with these scarves... They are what I have been searching for for AGES! I now have marina, dusky mauve and peace. I am waiting to receive punch, palm, parfait and surf. :faint


----------



## lanasyogamama

^^ ohhh!  enjoy!


----------



## Flee

toriabd said:


> OhMiGosh... I am so in love with these scarves... They are what I have been searching for for AGES! I now have marina, dusky mauve and peace. I am waiting to receive punch, palm, parfait and surf. :faint


 
Beautiful choices! Do you mind posting a piccy of Palm when you get the chance? I'm trying to work out if it's THE shade of green I've been searching for ush:


----------



## LABAG

i WAS TOO LATE FOR THE LUCKY 25% CODE @LISA kLINE BUT THATS B/C i WAS TRYING TO DECIDE ON SEVERAL COLORS. i COULDN'T AND THEN FINALLY THOUGHT i REALLY WANTED  LV shawl in beige that would last a lifetime, so I think I'm going to take the plunge....... but thats for another thread, another section . I do think the LQ ARE NICE, BUT i'M A CHICKEN AND AM SCARED OF COLOR.
lOVE YOU LADIES CHOICES-CONGRATS.:okay:


----------



## snowtire

PinkMascara has a buy 1 get second 1 50% off promotion right now. enter code LoveQuotes.


----------



## socalgem

I wish I knew this before I made my last order. 



snowtire said:


> PinkMascara has a buy 1 get second 1 50% off promotion right now. enter code LoveQuotes.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

p3bbz said:


> Finally took photos of my Marina! I  her.. !


 
Love the marina and your RM bags. 




tresjoliex said:


> Girls, *do you think Cobalt will look good on a brunette?* I sometimes have a tan, but I have like olivey skin.
> 
> And secondly, can you wear cobalt in the winter?


I hope it does since I'm brunette and have it..lol

I def think it can be worn in winter. It makes a nice pop for any outfit.


----------



## snowtire

socalgem said:


> I wish I knew this before I made my last order.



the promotion was only announced about 2 hours ago. could you maybe cancel your last order from the other site?


----------



## socalgem

I will probably order from them too, if they have colours I don't have. Thanks for posting the info.



snowtire said:


> the promotion was only announced about 2 hours ago. could you maybe cancel your last order from the other site?


----------



## sweetpea2

i know its not the same as 25%, but LK has a coupon code for 15%:  jessicastyle


----------



## cupcakekiss

does anyone have the 'parfait' color? 

i'm leaning toward this color of pink because i think lotus pink would be too light colored for me, but i'd like something lighter than cosmo, love, mousse, and mauve

so i'd like to see more than a swatch of this color to help me decide


----------



## toriabd

cupcakekiss said:


> does anyone have the 'parfait' color?
> 
> i'm leaning toward this color of pink because i think lotus pink would be too light colored for me, but i'd like something lighter than cosmo, love, mousse, and mauve
> 
> so i'd like to see more than a swatch of this color to help me decide


 
I ordered this yesterday... I will take a pic as soon as I receive it.


----------



## tresjoliex

What color is this?


----------



## toriabd

Shoprapunzels.com now has Love Quotes and you can get 20% off with the code "grechen". Plus, it is free shipping at the moment.


----------



## shoe_girl74

tresjoliex said:


> What color is this?



this looks like a pashmina to me not a LQ scarf ???


----------



## jennylovexo

p3bbz said:


> Finally took photos of my Marina! I  her.. !


 

p3bbz - I  your marina LQ!!   It's beautiful!!!  I love it w/your RM!


----------



## jennylovexo

RowdyAndPete said:


> Does anyone have an issue with their LQ getting wrinkled? Is that just the style? Do you think you can iron them. I'm a little anal and it looks like my Cosmo is really wrinkled.


 
That is just the style, they wrinkle so easliy but I honestly think they look better wrinkled!   My cosmo is super wrinkled but it gives it character! Makes me love it more!


----------



## LavenderIce

I was at Bloomies in SF and they had a pink shade of LQ which looks to me like Cosmo.  Then I went across the street to the Gap to see their version and they were all out.  I should have bought some when I was at Arden Fair in Sac.  They had a whole wall full.


----------



## sugarcanejane

I am new to love quotes.  I love their fall colors.  

I saw the Gap irl version but I found them rough... does anyone know if the LQ texture is similar?  tia for any advice.


----------



## eskimo*gem

I've ordered Cosmopolitan from unusualthreads, this forum is a bad influence on me! I couldnt wait for revolve to get more colours in, and unusualthreads offer free worldwide shipping, which is better than a discount code for me!

I promise i will post pics when i recieve my Cosmopolitan, along with my Bali and Cocoshell, I just havent got round to doing it!


----------



## socalgem

I saw the Gap version IRL and I didn't like the texture at all.

I am checking out the Fall colours, might have to buy a few more. 

This is as addicting as my bag and jewelry habit. LOL


----------



## socalgem

I have it. I posted a pic of the ones I received in this thread already. Not sure what page though.



cupcakekiss said:


> does anyone have the 'parfait' color?
> 
> i'm leaning toward this color of pink because i think lotus pink would be too light colored for me, but i'd like something lighter than cosmo, love, mousse, and mauve
> 
> so i'd like to see more than a swatch of this color to help me decide


----------



## snowtire

socalgem said:


> I have it. I posted a pic of the ones I received in this thread already. Not sure what page though.



found it! post #1420 here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/love-quotes-scarves-239904-95.html

the parfait looks yummy!!


----------



## clearbright

sugarcanejane said:


> I am new to love quotes.  I love their fall colors.
> 
> I saw the Gap irl version but I found them rough... does anyone know if the LQ texture is similar?  tia for any advice.



maybe you didn't see the same gap version i did? it was super soft, softer than LQ.


----------



## LavenderIce

clearbright said:


> maybe you didn't see the same gap version i did? it was super soft, softer than LQ.


 
Yeah, the gap version I saw wasn't rough at all.  It was of decent size (smaller than LQ, but close) and decent material.  The one that is rough is the one at Old Navy.  I was hoping to get some basic black or brown from Gap and save my money for the nicer, richer colors of LQ.


----------



## divaghosty

Does anyone know which color is actually black? I am looking at the LK site... Also, any coupon codes floating around right now? TIA!

http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/details/s700MM


----------



## kittykittycatcat

divaghosty said:


> Does anyone know which color is actually black? I am looking at the LK site... Also, any coupon codes floating around right now? TIA!
> 
> http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/details/s700MM


 
Meditation is black.


----------



## divaghosty

kittykittycatcat said:


> Meditation is black.



THANKS!!


----------



## socalgem

Meditation is black and it is back ordered 7/30.



divaghosty said:


> Does anyone know which color is actually black? I am looking at the LK site... Also, any coupon codes floating around right now? TIA!
> 
> http://www.lisakline.com/Womens/details/s700MM


----------



## toriabd

So my punch and palm arrived today and I LOVE the palm, it is probably my favourite and such a pretty green. I am showing it with my yet-to-be-worn peace which, TBH, I don't think I will be keeping.


----------



## shopgirl1010

Anyone seen "violet" in person? I've just seen it on Rachel Bilson and it looks pretty


----------



## Starresky

So I got my raspberry mousse, sage and peace from LK. They were out of Bali 

I LOVE the raspberry mousse. It makes a pale girl like me look tanner  The sage is a great neutral color. I sent back the peace one though because it was too gray for me.

I am just drooling over the Love color and I can't wait to get the Meditation when I have more money saved.


----------



## tresjoliex

Starresky said:


> So I got my raspberry mousse, sage and peace from LK. They were out of Bali
> 
> I LOVE the raspberry mousse. It makes a pale girl like me look tanner  The sage is a great neutral color. I sent back the peace one though because it was too gray for me.
> 
> I am just drooling over the Love color and I can't wait to get the Meditation when I have more money saved.


 
Post pics!


----------



## tresjoliex

tresjoliex said:


> What color is this?


 
THis isn't love quotes?


----------



## RowdyAndPete

^^ No I think thats a pashmina.


----------



## très beau

Sorry if this has been asked already, but can anyone describe the colour of Peace? It appears to look like a dove grey to me?


----------



## takeoutbox

i have three, and so far have worn all of them, wearing seaglass today with a white eyelet top and jeans, absolutely love the color!!


----------



## tresjoliex

RowdyAndPete said:


> ^^ No I think thats a pashmina.


 
Where can you get it from?


----------



## snowtire

très beau;6964927 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been asked already, but can anyone describe the colour of Peace? It appears to look like a dove grey to me?



peace is also known as dove, so your understanding is correct, it's a very light, soft grey.


----------



## juneping

hi,
can someone describe the color "haze"...is it gray w/ tint of blue/purple??
thanks!!


----------



## divaghosty

Any coupon codes floating around from any of the LQ retailers??


----------



## shoez

I love these scarves! I'm trying to decide between marina and sage for my first one. what do you guys think?


----------



## très beau

snowtire said:


> peace is also known as dove, so your understanding is correct, it's a very light, soft grey.


 
Thank you snowtire


----------



## socalgem

I am looking at maybe buying 2 more, haven't decided on which ones yet.


----------



## joanna

Can someone please explain to me what makes the LOVE QUOTES different from a regular Pashmina scarf? 
Is it softer due to the linen blend?
Better colors?
Size?

They do look really pretty on you, but Id just like to know whats making all you ladies so gaga over them~.


----------



## maisydaisy

socalgem said:


> Meditation is black and it is back ordered 7/30.


UnusualThreads.com just got Meditation in.


----------



## très beau

I just bought the last scarf in Peace from unusual threads!
Loving the free shipping, they are really great with their email replies too.


----------



## Raffaluv

très beau;6976398 said:
			
		

> I just bought the last scarf in Peace from unusual threads!
> Loving the free shipping, they are really great with their email replies too.


 

I have peace & you are going to love it    It's such a pretty subtle color & goes with a lot  - congrats!!


----------



## pursemania

I just bought love (cherry pie) and garden - lovely but definitely a "smoky" dye smell - airing them out now!


----------



## sep

There are tons of new LQ scarves on Shopbop today...  I've been trying to decide on a color for over a month...  I know I just need to pick one already...  I'm actually thinking of going for the Meditation...


----------



## socalgem

I have never used them, so will wait until LK ships mine out. 



maisydaisy said:


> UnusualThreads.com just got Meditation in.


----------



## Odette

toriabd said:


> Shoprapunzels.com now has Love Quotes and you can get 20% off with the code "grechen". Plus, it is free shipping at the moment.



Just to clarify, I just used this one and it's actually 15% off with code grechen.  Still a great deal and they had the colors I wanted (morning glory and cosmopolitan).


----------



## Starresky

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Just to clarify, I just used this one and it's actually 15% off with code grechen.  Still a great deal and they had the colors I wanted (morning glory and cosmopolitan).



ShopRapunzels is final sale right? I am hesitant to buy it despite the great discount just because I wasn't so happy with the color of a previous purchase and this is quite a lot to spend on a scarf if I am not going to like the color.


----------



## chinkee21

Ladies, can you help me, I want to purchase a medium to dark grey color....would that be Fog or Charcoal?TIA!


----------



## Odette

Starresky said:


> ShopRapunzels is final sale right? I am hesitant to buy it despite the great discount just because I wasn't so happy with the color of a previous purchase and this is quite a lot to spend on a scarf if I am not going to like the color.



Yeah they do not accept returns on accessories.  However, I figure if I hate the color I'll sell on eBay.  I can't see myself hating either one though, I have a lot of black and white in my wardrobe so I figure both colors will go well.


----------



## sweetpea2

Lisa Kline also has 15% off with the code:  jessicastyle and you can return them


----------



## sep

chinkee21 said:


> Ladies, can you help me, I want to purchase a medium to dark grey color....would that be Fog or Charcoal?TIA!


Fog is really pretty...  I haven't seen charcoal?  Do you have a picture or website link?


----------



## clearbright

joanna said:


> Can someone please explain to me what makes the LOVE QUOTES different from a regular Pashmina scarf?
> Is it softer due to the linen blend?
> Better colors?
> Size?



for me it's the texture and size. i really  the airy gauziness of the fabric and i think the generous size makes a statement, like it instantly transforms even a simple outfit. plus it's so easy to make it look good, just throw it on and it looks perfect! 

i think a pashmina is more of an elegant, traditional, classic look whereas LQ has a sort of beachy, casual, california vibe. i have room for both in my closet, depending on which look i'm going for.


----------



## clearbright

sep said:


> Fog is really pretty...  I haven't seen charcoal?  Do you have a picture or website link?



here is sweetart's pic (hope you don't mind my posting!) of charcoal from last year. it is being rereleased this fall/winter.


----------



## socalgem

Clearbright - I agree they do have that Cali vibe going. I love the way they look and feel. I can't get enough of them.


----------



## sep

_i LOVE the charcoal!!!  do you know when it is going to be re-released?_


----------



## clearbright

socalgem - i can't get enough of them either, obviously... i am a little afraid to count up how many i have! 

sep - i heard the fall/winter colors will start arriving in august! but i'm not 100% sure. some of the colors are already available for pre-order on some sites, but i haven't seen charcoal anywhere yet. also keep in mind the colors look lighter in flash pics, so charcoal will be darker IRL. fog is more of a medium grey i think.

here's a pic of the fall/winter swatches:


----------



## chinkee21

sep said:


> Fog is really pretty...  I haven't seen charcoal?  Do you have a picture or website link?


I saw Fog at the tobi.com website. I just ordered it and Jeep too! But I am also loving Charcoal..maybe I will order that one when it comes out in the fall. :shame:


----------



## stella5721

Hi everyone - im in the uk but will be in san francisco in september, is there anywhere there that i can a lq scarf or will i be best ordering online?

Any recommendations for online stores?

Thanks!!!


----------



## chinkee21

Wow, I just finished reading all thru 110 pages! I can definitely foresee another addiction in the near future for me! I NEED to have Framboise, Mallard, Ale, Bordeaux & Regale to match my Bbags!! ush:


----------



## sep

chinkee21 said:


> I saw Fog at the tobi.com website. I just ordered it and Jeep too! But I am also loving Charcoal..maybe I will order that one when it comes out in the fall. :shame:


Please post pics of them when you get them!!  I'm considering Fog too but I couldn't tell if it was more Grey or Brown??


----------



## eskimo*gem

stella5721 said:


> Hi everyone - im in the uk but will be in san francisco in september, is there anywhere there that i can a lq scarf or will i be best ordering online?
> 
> Any recommendations for online stores?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
i'm in the UK too, revolve offer international shipping for only $10, or its free for orders over $100 (it's an excuse to buy 2 like i did!)
unusualthreads offer free international shipping on all orders.


----------



## frostee

sweetpea2 said:


> Lisa Kline also has 15% off with the code: jessicastyle and you can return them


 
Thanks so much for this code. 

I just ordered the Parfait and Surf.

I think I feel a new obsession coming on..lol 

eskimo*gem free shipping over $100 was my excuse to get 2 also..lol


----------



## chinkee21

^^what is eskimo gem , may I ask?:shame: which 2 colors did you get from them?


----------



## chinkee21

sep said:


> Please post pics of them when you get them!!  I'm considering Fog too but I couldn't tell if it was more Grey or Brown??



That was my dilemma too! It looked like it had a tinge of brown to it, I emailed singer22 and they said Fog & Charcoal are both greys I am not happy with their customer service, not much information, I emailed a few times asking different questions and all their answers were short! "yes" or "no"!


----------



## frostee

chinkee21 said:


> ^^what is eskimo gem , may I ask?:shame: which 2 colors did you get from them?


 



i was telling eskimo*gem ( the member ) that i used the excuse to buy 2 LQ's also because the site i bought them from, lisakline.com had free s&h over $100. 

sorry if i sounded confusing..

i bought 2 LQ's ( parfait and surf ) and got 15% and free shipping


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Whoops! :shame: Now I feel silly! Thanks for clearing that up! Parfait sounds pretty! Do show us pics when you receive them!


----------



## frostee

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ Whoops! :shame: Now I feel silly! Thanks for clearing that up! Parfait sounds pretty! Do show us pics when you receive them!


 
Please don't feel silly..I was confusing 

I saw some post pics of Parfait in this thread and fell in LOVE!! I hope I love the Surf just as much! 

I will post pics


----------



## socalgem

^Parfait by far is my fave.


----------



## tresjoliex

When do the fall colors hit the online stores?


----------



## frostee

socalgem said:


> ^Parfait by far is my fave.


 
Do you have that color? I've only seen one member post pics so far but that was enough for me to fall head over heels for it!


----------



## WestEndGirl23

My blue pearl arrived yesterday! I will post pictures when I can!


----------



## eskimo*gem

my cosmopolitan arrived today, i love it!!!


----------



## socalgem

We should buy stock in LQ's.


----------



## sep

tresjoliex said:


> When do the fall colors hit the online stores?


anyone know?


----------



## eight15

^I was reading a blog for one boutique and they said there's a set of colors shipping late August and apparently another set for late September.  Either way I cant wait to buy a couple in the fall colors!  It sounds like they'll be gorgeous!


----------



## bondgirl_77

I was visiting my hometown over July 4 and threw on my LQ in love/cherry pie when it got chilly in the evening...well my high school best friend absolutely fell IN LOVE with it...so I gave it to her....she would FREAK if she knew it cost $85!  So then I ordered a replacement love AND a bali from Revolve...


----------



## socalgem

^I had to order 2 replacements already. They are TDF.

I wore the blue pearl this afternoon to a water polo match. Everyone loved it.


----------



## stylefly

Yay- I'm going to be carrying these starting for Fall! Will have to keep a few for myself .
So now I can respond with conviction that Fall 1 deliveries are going to be August 15-September 15. There will e another delivery before the holidays. Hope this helps!


----------



## jennylovexo

WestEndGirl23 said:


> My blue pearl arrived yesterday! I will post pictures when I can!


 
oooh, can't wait to see pics!!   

*eskimo*gem* - congrats on your cosmo.  I  that color too!!  

*socalgem* - ITA we should buy stock in LQ.  I wonder how many LQ's we have combined.  

*bondgirl_77* - that was so sweet of you to give your love to your friend!  I wish I had friends like you!!!


----------



## socalgem

^I have 5 now, gave some away, and will probably buy 5 for Fall.


----------



## jennylovexo

socalgem said:


> ^I have 5 now, gave some away, and will probably buy 5 for Fall.


 
Wow!!!  What colors do you have and what colors are you considering for fall?


----------



## socalgem

^I have parfait, blue pearl, sage, violet and meditation.

I don't know which ones I want for Fall yet.


----------



## melindsey

TokiliciousJenY said:


> here's a pic from tobi.com of seaglass


 
Hi Guys! What a great thread! I need some help. I can't for the life of me figure out how to make such a large scarf look like this picture. I love this look and would really appreciate it if anyone can give me step by step instructions. Thanks so much!


----------



## AndreaSweetie

I love LoveQuotes Scarves I've seen them in tons of celebrities!


----------



## tresjoliex

melindsey said:


> Hi Guys! What a great thread! I need some help. I can't for the life of me figure out how to make such a large scarf look like this picture. I love this look and would really appreciate it if anyone can give me step by step instructions. Thanks so much!


 
Lots of wrapping.

I'm pretty sure someone here could help out on this one.


----------



## WestEndGirl23

here's my blue pearl - taken with flash:






I don't have one of me wearing it - the light color plus my mirror plus my flash didn't work too well! 

The quote reads: "Love purifies and blesses everything."

I love it! I brought it to work today since the a/c is usually too high, and it was perfect.


----------



## chinkee21

Any of you ladies know any codes for blueheavenboutique.com?TIA!


----------



## oprahvajayjay

They have tons of them at blondette.com.    Use code toutie for 20% off.


----------



## socalgem

Here is a quick pic of 3 of my scarves:


----------



## chinkee21

oprahvajayjay said:


> They have tons of them at blondette.com.    Use code toutie for 20% off.


They don't have the colors I want.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Finally got around to getting out all my scarfs..Sorry for the blurriness. I took the pic from my laptop. 
Love Quotes are so great and I can't wait for the fall colors!


----------



## snowtire

does anyone know where i can get Peace and Marina with a coupon code?

Blueheavenboutique doesn't offer coupon codes anymore. i wrote them and confirmed this. ShopBop doesn't have any coupon codes right now either, and they're hard to come by.

thanks in advance!


----------



## sugarcanejane

bondgirl_77 said:


> I was visiting my hometown over July 4 and threw on my LQ in love/cherry pie when it got chilly in the evening...well my high school best friend absolutely fell IN LOVE with it...so I gave it to her....she would FREAK if she knew it cost $85!  So then I ordered a replacement love AND a bali from Revolve...



That was very sweet of you.  My hometown friends are the same way... they joked that instead of buying Chanel sunglasses, I should buy a $10 pair and draw the C's on.


----------



## clearbright

pinkmitsy4 said:


> Finally got around to getting out all my scarfs..Sorry for the blurriness. I took the pic from my laptop.
> Love Quotes are so great and I can't wait for the fall colors!



thanks for the pic!! can you tell us which colors you have?


----------



## Odette

snowtire said:


> does anyone know where i can get Peace and Marina with a coupon code?
> 
> Blueheavenboutique doesn't offer coupon codes anymore. i wrote them and confirmed this. ShopBop doesn't have any coupon codes right now either, and they're hard to come by.
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
There are some authentic sellers on eBay.  Right now the Cashback Live Search is 20% off and most are listed with free shipping and at lower than retail.  I got one in seaglass for $64 shipped.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

clearbright said:


> thanks for the pic!! can you tell us which colors you have?



The two pinks are "love" and "raspberry mouse", then cobalt, meditation, sage (?), amerone, beach (?), and then a pink SA Rai.

I want to add 'teal' and 'espresso' from the fall collection. can't wait!


----------



## jennylovexo

WestEndGirl23 said:


> here's my blue pearl - taken with flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have one of me wearing it - the light color plus my mirror plus my flash didn't work too well!
> 
> The quote reads: "Love purifies and blesses everything."
> 
> I love it! I brought it to work today since the a/c is usually too high, and it was perfect.


 

it's gorgeous, thanks for the picture!   I  your quote too!! thanks for posting that as well!!!


----------



## socalgem

I was wondering if the green was sage and I like the cobalt.



pinkmitsy4 said:


> The two pinks are "love" and "raspberry mouse", then cobalt, meditation, sage (?), amerone, beach (?), and then a pink SA Rai.
> 
> I want to add 'teal' and 'espresso' from the fall collection. can't wait!


----------



## shyne1025

heyah!! Sorry i have been trying not to visit this thread as I am supposed to be on a ban!! BUt I miss my LQ friends already.. so to make ammends.. here's a photo of me and my peace at downtown Seattle!! 

it was hot in the day but cold at night so I wore my peace!!Right now Im waiting for my bordeaux LQ from LK on preorder it should arrive sometime next week!


----------



## shyne1025

socalgem said:


> Here is a quick pic of 3 of my scarves:


 those are lovely.. are these new? or did u have it dry cleaned? mine is so wrinkly already!!


----------



## pinkmitsy4

mine get so wrinkly too..
any tips to keep them that perfect?


----------



## clearbright

shyne1025 said:


> heyah!! Sorry i have been trying not to visit this thread as I am supposed to be on a ban!! BUt I miss my LQ friends already.. so to make ammends.. here's a photo of me and my peace at downtown Seattle!!
> 
> it was hot in the day but cold at night so I wore my peace!!Right now Im waiting for my bordeaux LQ from LK on preorder it should arrive sometime next week!



you look lovely!! i  those butterfly chairs too.


----------



## shyne1025

^^ hey CB. Im confused with beach and peace really.. I guess this one is Peace not beach!!  I saw these butterfly seats in front of the hotel we're staying at Redmond not Downtown seattle! hahha.. I just realized that this photo was taken in Redmond. My bad!!


----------



## clearbright

haha i just edited my post because i saw you went back and edited yours! the grey is peace and the ivory is beach. i didn't know you went to seattle! hope you had fun!

btw once toki is back in town we are planning to come visit you! and i'll bring you your clutch then.


----------



## shyne1025

^^ I was in Seattle for three days only! ok got it.. grey =peace, ivory= beach!!  its confusing! 

I cant wait to meet you and TOki!! and I really need that clutch!!


----------



## socalgem

Thank you. They aren't that new, but I haven't worn them a lot either.



shyne1025 said:


> those are lovely.. are these new? or did u have it dry cleaned? mine is so wrinkly already!!


----------



## frostee

I just got my mine ( Parfait & Surf ) but I noticed something strange on one of them.

Did anyone else notice little things on the thread, almost like it could be a hole but it's not?

It looks like only the Parfait has this and it's not horrible, but is this common? The fabric does seem slightly delicate.

I don't know if I should go through the trouble of exchanging it and hope they have another one or not.


----------



## socalgem

^I have the parfait and I don't have that.


----------



## frostee

^^ My Surf one isn't like my Parfait so I didn't know if it was just mine, guess so 

But I called the site and the scarf was new and when I explained what it looked like she said it might just be the way it is because it's a woven fabric.

She was really nice and offered to let me return or exchange it. It's not a huge deal and not a real hole AND I love it so much so she's mine .

I can't wait to get more...


----------



## Odette

I just bought a lagoon one off the 'bay...I now have seaglass, cosmopolitan, morning glory, and soon lagoon.


----------



## nevgirl

Hey Ladies, my first time posting here...great place by the way. I'm a buyer (cannot give the name of my store per forum rules) But I was searching around trying to figure out what the top colors might be, and I found this thread. You guys...if you can should hold off for the fall colors as I am sure everyone has at least one now, lol.  Some of them are just gorgeous. A lot of rich hues in there as well as well as your neutrals, I am referring to the linen ones, as there are three fabric contents. My favorite will be this light teal hue, they have a dark teal as well...but the lighther one is gorgeous Just wanted to chime in


----------



## nevgirl

pinkmitsy4 said:


> mine get so wrinkly too..
> any tips to keep them that perfect?


The best way to get the wrinkles out is to steam them...you can just get one of those cheap hand-helds and they are life-savers for your other items. As the scarf is 50% linen it will naturally wrinkle as you wear it, but a quick steam before you wear will take all the wrinkles out and linen does steam quite fast. Just hold the steamer a bit away from it.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> heyah!! Sorry i have been trying not to visit this thread as I am supposed to be on a ban!! BUt I miss my LQ friends already.. so to make ammends.. here's a photo of me and my peace at downtown Seattle!!
> 
> it was hot in the day but cold at night so I wore my peace!!Right now Im waiting for my bordeaux LQ from LK on preorder it should arrive sometime next week!


 
shyne - your lq looks so great on you!!!    say it isn't so, you can't be on a BAN 

omg, really bordeaux is arriving next week?  i preordered that too from LK


----------



## jennylovexo

pinkmitsy4 said:


> mine get so wrinkly too..
> any tips to keep them that perfect?


 
i think the wrinkles give them character!!   mine are super wrinkly too!


----------



## tresjoliex

Does blondette have free shipping?


----------



## tresjoliex

Does anyone have bali?

And have brown hair?

I'm scared that this color is going to be too bright for me. But it's really pretty.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Bali is a really nice color. I wear mine all the time.  I have blonde hair and I don't find it too bright. I think it would look even better with brown hair!


----------



## chloe1982

Samia said:


> Beautiful! Whats the middle LQ color?


 
Can anyone tell me what the purple bag is in this pic? And is the scarf on the right Cosmo?


----------



## snowtire

chloe1982 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the purple bag is in this pic? And is the scarf on the right Cosmo?



it is the Rebecca Minkoff Nikki bag, you will find more info on the bag in the Rebecca Minkoff subforum.

the color on the right is Cosmo as another member had posted.

just a kind reminder - i think it'd be helpful next time if you quote the original post which contains the pic, cuz i had to do a search and go through all of Samia's posts in this thread in order to identify the pic you were referring to, lol.

hope that helps!


----------



## clearbright

snowtire said:


> just a kind reminder - i think it'd be helpful next time if you quote the original post which contains the pic, cuz i had to do a search and go through all of Samia's posts in this thread in order to identify the pic you were referring to, lol.
> 
> hope that helps!



here's a helpful hint for quoted messages that i just figured out recently:

click on the arrow next to the member's name in the quoted message and you will be taken directly to the original message!


----------



## chloe1982

Thanks very much snowtire & clearbright...i'm new to this forum...on the forums i'm used to if you quote in the way I did it would have shown the photo. Thanks so much for your help re: colors and clicking on the arrow!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> shyne - your lq looks so great on you!!!    say it isn't so, you can't be on a BAN
> 
> omg, really bordeaux is arriving next week?  i preordered that too from LK


 I am really on a ban!! I gotta!! 

I think my bordeaux should be here soon coz LK says July 15.. so Ill post it once I get it!!


----------



## eskimo*gem

i finally got round to taking pics of my LQ's! 
Cosmopolitan, Bali and Cocoshell


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^^Cute!!!


----------



## shoe_girl74

I'm still waiting for my seaglass to arrive from LK -- they didn't say it was on back order -- but I guess it is?


----------



## maisydaisy

Good luck with that.  They are so slow to ship, it's unbelievable!  There are other seaglass out there, so don't give up!


----------



## WestEndGirl23

Can you check your order status at Lisa Kline? I bought my LQ from there and they emailed me to say my original order was out of stock - so I would assume that since you haven't heard from them, your order might just be processing?

The shipping took about a week on mine.


----------



## socalgem

I got 3 of my scarves pretty fast from LK. One of the scarves I bought won't be shipped out until 7/30.


----------



## chloe1982

I'm definitely getting Cosmo.

Can't decide between seaglass and lagoon 
Which should I get?


----------



## socalgem

When I can't decide I get them both.


----------



## sugarcanejane

Can anyone tell me what the purple color of this LQ is called? tia


----------



## tresjoliex

^The first one is Bali/Cobat.

And the one on Rachel Bilson, I believe is Violet.


----------



## jennylovexo

eskimo*gem said:


> i finally got round to taking pics of my LQ's!
> Cosmopolitan, Bali and Cocoshell



 Thanks for the pic!!  Gorgeous colors!!! 

Clearbright - Thanks so much for that helpful tip about the arrow next to the quoted post.  I had no idea about that!!!  that's super helpful!!


----------



## jennylovexo

chloe1982 said:


> I'm definitely getting Cosmo.
> 
> Can't decide between seaglass and lagoon
> Which should I get?



Hmmm, they're both pretty but my vote is for seaglass!


----------



## sugarcanejane

tresjoliex said:


> ^The first one is Bali/Cobat.
> 
> And the one on Rachel Bilson, I believe is Violet.



Thank you.

So funny, to me they both look purple!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'm dying for one,  I just never get around to purchasing it.


----------



## socalgem

^You will want more than one, believe me.


----------



## LavenderIce

tresjoliex said:


> Does anyone have bali?
> 
> And have brown hair?
> 
> I'm scared that this color is going to be too bright for me. But it's really pretty.


 
I have Bali and black hair.  Here's a iphone pic of me wearing it last night:


----------



## shyne1025

went to the Gap Store at Valley Fair, CA and saw these... Didnt get any coz I love LQs... Just took this photo for TPF just incase youre interested..


----------



## socalgem

I am having LQ withdrawals, I am in need of Fall colours.


----------



## jennylovexo

LavenderIce said:


> I have Bali and black hair. Here's a iphone pic of me wearing it last night:


 
It looks awesome on you!     Were you able to wear it out last night?  It's so hot where I am, no LQ for me right now  I'm missing them terribly.


----------



## LavenderIce

TokiliciousJenY said:


> It looks awesome on you!  Were you able to wear it out last night? It's so hot where I am, no LQ for me right now  I'm missing them terribly.


 
Thanks Toki!  Yeah, I wore it two nights ago.  It was hot, but I knew the AC would be cranking.  Now I want more!  Can't wait for the fall colors to be available.


----------



## chinkee21

Blondette will be getting Framboise, Cobalt, Regale, Campari, Espresso & Charcoal from the F/W 08 collection. I just special ordered, Lime Ice, Porcini, Mallard, Dune & Cabernet.


----------



## oprahvajayjay

Can you get the discount with the pre-orders?


----------



## jennylovexo

chinkee21 said:


> I just special ordered, Lime Ice, Porcini, Mallard, Dune & Cabernet.


 
WOWWWWW, that's some order ... congrats!!   I wish I could order them 5 at a time!!


----------



## jennylovexo

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks Toki! Yeah, I wore it two nights ago. It was hot, but I knew the AC would be cranking. Now I want more! Can't wait for the fall colors to be available.


 
They are awesome to wear in the AC.  I love having mine w/me at all times.  I'm sad that I don't have any w/me right now but I had nothing to keep it in and I was snagging them left and right.   Next month I'll be getting a new clutch for safekeeping of my LQ and then I'll have them with me at allllll times!


----------



## chinkee21

I have not asked them yet, they will charge your card once the order ships, according to customer service, they will only receive them around 9/30.


----------



## chinkee21

TokiliciousJenY said:


> They are awesome to wear in the AC.  I love having mine w/me at all times.  I'm sad that I don't have any w/me right now but I had nothing to keep it in and I was snagging them left and right.   Next month I'll be getting a new clutch for safekeeping of my LQ and then I'll have them with me at allllll times!



Thanks *Tokili,* yes, even for me 5 scarves all in one order is a bit too much!
 Hahaha! I keep my scarf in a ziploc bag to keep from snagging.


----------



## LavenderIce

oprahvajayjay said:


> Can you get the discount with the pre-orders?


 
I believe the website say for in stock items only.


----------



## tresjoliex

Kitson has them in stock.

The problem is they list their colors as Blue, Red,...etc.

Code is for 15% off. 

coupon code: kitsoncod

Shipping is 11.95 though, so it comes out to an even $85.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Wow..not much of a discount then..
OT, but have you decided on whether to get that Black City?


----------



## Odette

Here's a pic of all mine (from L to R): cosmopolitan, morning glory, seaglass, and lagoon.


----------



## tresjoliex

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ Wow..not much of a discount then..
> OT, but have you decided on whether to get that Black City?


 
No I still waiting til the Saks 7/24 day. If I don't get all the shoes/earrings, then I'm gonna go for a black city.

For certain periods of time, I obsess over different things. Right now, it's shoes!

But an SA at NM is also going to call me when they get a black city in!

I can't make decisions either.  Suggestions?


----------



## shoe_girl74

I emailed -- seaglass is out --- bummer!!!!!!!


----------



## chinkee21

tresjoliex said:


> No I still waiting til the Saks 7/24 day. If I don't get all the shoes/earrings, then I'm gonna go for a black city.
> 
> For certain periods of time, I obsess over different things. Right now, it's shoes!
> 
> But an SA at NM is also going to call me when they get a black city in!
> 
> I can't make decisions either.  Suggestions?


Wow! We sound alike somewhat, I obssess about different things too at a given point in time. Right now it's LQ Scarves for me! I assume Saks 7/24 is a promotion thing? You ladies in the US are so lucky! I am not sure which you really prefer, the bag or the accessories, but one thing I can say, you can't go wrong with a Black Bbag!


----------



## chinkee21

shoe_girl74 said:


> I emailed -- seaglass is out --- bummer!!!!!!!


Revolve Clothing is getting Seaglass! Here's a list of their next shipment which is due any day now!

Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Solar
Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Beach
Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Coco Shell
Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Bali
Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Love
Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Cosmopolitan
Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Meditation Black
Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Violet
Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Seaglass


----------



## deafandliving

very pretty scarfs!


----------



## oneglance

wow definitely pretty scarves 
it looks so warm and comfy! I'm gonna try and get one when i have more money xD


----------



## chinkee21

25% at Blondette with code "lovequotes" for in-stock colors. Good til 7/20


----------



## jennylovexo

^ thanks Chinkee!!!  

I'masadgiraffe - I  your morning glory and your seaglass!   Is morning glory a light purple IRL?


----------



## tresjoliex

chinkee21 said:


> Revolve Clothing is getting Seaglass! Here's a list of their next shipment which is due any day now!
> 
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Solar
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Beach
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Coco Shell
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Bali
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Love
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Cosmopolitan
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Meditation Black
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Violet
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Seaglass


 
It looks like they got them in!!

I'm thinking meditation and bali. I really want marina with a coupon code. Grrr.


----------



## Odette

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^ thanks Chinkee!!!
> 
> I'masadgiraffe - I  your morning glory and your seaglass!  Is morning glory a light purple IRL?


 
It is light purple!  I ordered it thinking it was light blue but I was pleasantly surprised at the purple color.  It goes great with all the grey and black clothing I wear.


----------



## shoe_girl74

chinkee21 said:


> Revolve Clothing is getting Seaglass! Here's a list of their next shipment which is due any day now!
> 
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Solar
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Beach
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Coco Shell
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Bali
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Love
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Cosmopolitan
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Meditation Black
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Violet
> Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Seaglass




yipeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socalgem

They are very comfy and go with anything.



oneglance said:


> wow definitely pretty scarves
> it looks so warm and comfy! I'm gonna try and get one when i have more money xD


----------



## luvmy3girls

which color do you suggest to go with everything..like jeans and tees?? I'm trying to decide between yoga, peace, or seaglass. thanks


----------



## Cassiopeia

Hi everyone  Well I was a lurker for quite some time, but I think this thread has brought me out of hiding...hehe...

I love these scarves!  Currently I have beach, but I think I need lagoon and parfait.

BTW, I love all the pictures in this thread.  All of your scarves are beautiful!


----------



## tresjoliex

luvmy3girls said:


> which color do you suggest to go with everything..like jeans and tees?? I'm trying to decide between yoga, peace, or seaglass. thanks


 
Yoga.


----------



## socalgem

I would say yoga and seaglass.



luvmy3girls said:


> which color do you suggest to go with everything..like jeans and tees?? I'm trying to decide between yoga, peace, or seaglass. thanks


----------



## jennylovexo

ImASadGiraffe said:


> It is light purple! I ordered it thinking it was light blue but I was pleasantly surprised at the purple color. It goes great with all the grey and black clothing I wear.


 
I  it!!  I need one now 

What is the revolve coupon code? 

luvmy3girls - is there a specific color you wear more than others?  if you wear a lot of neutrals, i'd go w/the seaglass but if you wear more colors i'd go yoga or peace 

cassiopeia - welcome to the addiction!  I think you definitely NEED Lagoon & Parafit


----------



## tresjoliex

You just call in to get the coupon I think.

It's 30% off for new customers and 15% off with code JT.


----------



## Cassiopeia

Thank you Toki! (hope it's ok if I call you that)  Yes, I think you may be right....I do NEED those colors, however...ummmm....I think I just realized that I NEED the color Love too!  LMAO!


----------



## socalgem

I really need to stay away from this thread, everytime I come here I want to buy a new one. I am trying to hold out until Fall colours are out. 

Cass - you should at least get 3 colours.


----------



## Odette

Yeah I gotta wait until the fall colors are out...

But I really want a lotus pink one...


----------



## Cassiopeia

Socalgem, yes, you are right.  And three is my lucky number   So, are you sure you can hold off buying more until the fall colors are released? 

ImASadGiraffe, I think you should get the lotus pink now to hold you over until the Fall colors come out (doing my best to help enable you )


----------



## Odette

Cassiopeia said:


> Socalgem, yes, you are right.  And three is my lucky number   So, are you sure you can hold off buying more until the fall colors are released?
> 
> ImASadGiraffe, I think you should get the lotus pink now to hold you over until the Fall colors come out (doing my best to help enable you )



I've bought 4 of them in the last 3 weeks...it's too hard, I can't stop!

I wear them with everything...


----------



## maisydaisy

tresjoliex said:


> Yoga.


 And the opposite, Meditation (Black =)


----------



## chinkee21

tresjoliex said:


> It looks like they got them in!!
> 
> I'm thinking meditation and bali. I really want marina with a coupon code. Grrr.


 
I posted about a 25% discount at Blondette, use 'lovequotes' code. They have Marina in stock last I checked.


----------



## toriabd

I took too long pondering some of the ones I got from LisaKline.com, and now it is too late to return them. I think I may end up ebaying a few of them.


----------



## Cassiopeia

ImASadGiraffe said:


> I've bought 4 of them in the last 3 weeks...it's too hard, I can't stop!
> 
> I wear them with everything...




Hey, there is nothing wrong with that!  I am definitely guilty of having multiples of things that I really like (and my closet shows for it!)


----------



## tresjoliex

chinkee21 said:


> I posted about a 25% discount at Blondette, use 'lovequotes' code. They have Marina in stock last I checked.


 
Is that site safe?
I don't know why I don't feel safe with it.

But if I pay with paypal, even if its not safe, do I still have anything to worry about? Thanks.

Usually sites have "https" for safety. Blondette doesn't.


----------



## socalgem

I bought 4 in one day.



ImASadGiraffe said:


> I've bought 4 of them in the last 3 weeks...it's too hard, I can't stop!
> 
> I wear them with everything...


----------



## nevgirl

I think I mentioned this already, lol. But you guys should wait if you can on the fall colors some of the hues are so rich and gorgeous!


----------



## chinkee21

tresjoliex said:


> Is that site safe?
> I don't know why I don't feel safe with it.
> 
> But if I pay with paypal, even if its not safe, do I still have anything to worry about? Thanks.
> 
> Usually sites have "https" for safety. Blondette doesn't.


 Wow, I did not know this...? Where did you read that? I have shopped with Blondette numerous times in the past with no problems at all.


----------



## jennylovexo

Cassiopeia said:


> Thank you Toki! (hope it's ok if I call you that) Yes, I think you may be right....I do NEED those colors, however...ummmm....I think I just realized that I NEED the color Love too! LMAO!


 
Of course!!!  Call me whatever you like.  honestly these days I wish I had chosen a shorter screen name when i signed up ush:  Funny you should mention Love, I was drooling over that one yesterday but I'm really curious as to what it looks like IRL. I think it's really red maybe.


----------



## luvmy3girls

tresjoliex said:


> You just call in to get the coupon I think.
> 
> It's 30% off for new customers and 15% off with code JT.


 what site has the coupon code?


----------



## frostee

luvmy3girls said:


> what site has the coupon code?


 
I'm pretty sure they are talking about revolveclothing.com


----------



## socalgem

I think if you can afford to buy, you should buy from each season. I am buying Fall but I still want to buy a few of the ones now.



nevgirl said:


> I think I mentioned this already, lol. But you guys should wait if you can on the fall colors some of the hues are so rich and gorgeous!


----------



## tresjoliex

chinkee21 said:


> Wow, I did not know this...? Where did you read that? I have shopped with Blondette numerous times in the past with no problems at all.


 
I dunno if its true, but usually secure sites are https. I'm just scared if hackers hack the site ya know. Is it really worth it to save $10 or to have a peace of mind?

But if I pay with paypal I'm guessing it should be fine? Shipping is going to be $10, so my total comes to 73.75, but if I bought from shopbop, it would be 85. $12 savings??

Idk.


----------



## luvmy3girls

what is the coupon code? Also, do you guys like the peace color? do you think it goes with alot..like tees and jeans?


----------



## pinkmitsy4

i like the peace color...it's a nice neutral that looks great with a lot of different outfits!


----------



## tresjoliex

luvmy3girls said:


> what is the coupon code? Also, do you guys like the peace color? do you think it goes with alot..like tees and jeans?


 
If you are ordering from revolve, place your order, and then call them up and tell them to apply the 30% for new customers.


----------



## LavenderIce

cassiopeia and toki--I have love.  Here's an iphone pic I took yesterday wearing it:


----------



## Cassiopeia

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Of course!!!  Call me whatever you like.  honestly these days I wish I had chosen a shorter screen name when i signed up ush:  Funny you should mention Love, I was drooling over that one yesterday but I'm really curious as to what it looks like IRL. I think it's really red maybe.



Thanks Toki!  Feel free to call me whatever you would like also.  I know Cassiopeia can be a pain the butt to type out.  I'll let you know if I decide to order Love (I'm tossed between that and a few other colors.)  Do you think you are going to buy one?

LavenderIce, thank you so much for the picture  That scarf looks great!  I know these scarves sometimes look different in photographs.  So in your opinion, is Love a true lipstick red or is it more like an orange colored red?


----------



## LavenderIce

Cassiopeia said:


> Thanks Toki! Feel free to call me whatever you would like also. I know Cassiopeia can be a pain the butt to type out. I'll let you know if I decide to order Love (I'm tossed between that and a few other colors.) Do you think you are going to buy one?
> 
> LavenderIce, thank you so much for the picture That scarf looks great! I know these scarves sometimes look different in photographs. So in your opinion, is Love a true lipstick red or is it more like an orange colored red?


 
I try to stay away from comparisons because our perceptions are so different and yes, the colors do photograph differently.  Having said that, I think the shade of red of LOVE is closer to lipstick red than it is to an orangey red.


----------



## socalgem

The scarf looks good on you. I also love your shoes.



LavenderIce said:


> cassiopeia and toki--I have love.  Here's an iphone pic I took yesterday wearing it:


----------



## socalgem

I got my meditation today and now I know about the smell everyone was talking about.
Here is a quick pic:


----------



## Cassiopeia

LavenderIce, thank you so much for letting me know your opinion about Love.  That does help!!

Socalgem, congrats on the arrival of your meditation!  Sorry to hear you had the issue with the smell.


----------



## clearbright

socalgem said:


> I got my meditation today and now I know about the smell everyone was talking about.
> Here is a quick pic:




where did you get your meditation from? don't worry, the smell will go away soon, if it hasn't already.


----------



## frostee

I just bought Marina from Blondette...yay!! 

Now I have a familly of 3...


----------



## socalgem

clearbright - I got it from Lisa Kline. It was suppose to be sent out 7/30 but came early.


----------



## LavenderIce

I just ordered meditation from blondette to bring my LQ family to three!  I gave up on trying to find the less expensive version at the gap.  I still would like cocoshell, fog or haze and the fall color that I am waiting for is regale.  I am waiting for another generous discount code with free shipping and no tax.


----------



## socalgem

Here is a pic of the four I have w/ me now:






Meditation parfait, blue pearl and sage.


----------



## Cassiopeia

Frostee, yippee  Congrats on your new addition to your Love Quotes family!  Let us know how you like it when you receive it.

socalgem your colors are beautiful!  Great choices


----------



## tresjoliex

I want meditation, marina, and yoga. And I'll be complete!


----------



## socalgem

Thank you. I need a white or beige colour to go w/ them. 



Cassiopeia said:


> socalgem your colors are beautiful!  Great choices


----------



## Cassiopeia

socalgem said:


> Thank you. I need a white or beige colour to go w/ them.



I think I hear beach calling your name


----------



## socalgem

Do you think beach would be a nice addition?



Cassiopeia said:


> I think I hear beach calling your name


----------



## Cassiopeia

socalgem, I sure do


----------



## orinoco

Ladies~~

activeendeavors.com just got a new shipment of lovequotes in, in colours :

Beach
Cobalt
Cocoshell
Lagoon
Meditation
Sunshine 
Parfait
*
and they're only $76!!!  also use code "regrets" for 25% off~~!! 

*free shipping over $100 to Canada and free shipping to anywhere in the US.

CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pursemania

Just got the meditation which I have been eyeing for awhile now.  With coupon, no tax, free shipping - only $57 to my door!

Thanks, *orinoco*!!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

They are mostly already gone?? Beach, Lagoon, & Sunshine are the only ones left. ush:


----------



## snowtire

WHOA they went really fast!! i saw them yesterday on AE and all colors were still available. too bad they don't have Peace.


----------



## Odette

^I would order from them but I'm in IL and would get taxed...tax is nasty here.


----------



## LavenderIce

I wish I had known ae.com had them before I placed my order at blondette.  I would have loved to get my hands on cocoshell at that discount!


----------



## socalgem

I just ordered beach to add to my collection.


----------



## orinoco

pursemania said:


> Just got the meditation which I have been eyeing for awhile now.  With coupon, no tax, free shipping - only $57 to my door!
> 
> Thanks, *orinoco*!!!






i got sunshine and cocoshell!i'm so glad i decided to wait around for a good deal, i was almost gonna get the same thing on revolve for around $150!


----------



## socalgem

^I am saving my revolve discount for a big order.


----------



## chinkee21

Thanks for the tip, *orinoco*!!! I would have loved to order from AE, but they don't have the colors I want. Anyhoo, I finally got my ther 3 LQ's from LK & Singer22, now they can join Ms.Seaglass (revolve)!!


----------



## socalgem

chinkee21 - Love your collection. 

pursemania - I think the meditation on will be one I use often.

My collection is down to only 5 now, gave 2 away. I am hoping to get at least 3 in the Fall.

My beach was shipped today, yippee.


----------



## Cassiopeia

Congrats on your purchases everyone.  Unforunately when I got home today, they were sold out.  So, I may just order from Revolve.  I can't decide which color to get though.  I'm tossed up between Love, Violet or Cosmopolitan (I have some things in a color close to this already which is why I am really on the fence about it.)  Eventually I will get my Lagoon!  LOL!  I've got blonde hair and blue eyes.  What do you all think?

socalgem, I am so happy you got beach!  I don't think you will be disappointed.

chinkee21, your collection is lovely


----------



## socalgem

Cass - I would go w/ violet.


----------



## jennylovexo

I didn't check this thread for a day and I missed the sale at AE!!   Darn!!  Congrats to you ladies who picked some up at that amazing price! :greengrin:


----------



## socalgem

Toki - I missed it too.


----------



## tresjoliex

socalgem said:


> ^I am saving my revolve discount for a big order.


 
Me too.


----------



## shyne1025

I missed the sale at AE!. but its ok im on a ban!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> im on a ban!


 are you really?


----------



## socalgem

Why?

I would never make it on a ban.



shyne1025 said:


> I missed the sale at AE!. but its ok im on a ban!


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> are you really?


trying so hard to control!


----------



## shyne1025

socalgem said:


> Why?
> 
> I would never make it on a ban.


 TOki and I have been saying we are both on a ban since May! But both of us have been buying stuff! Right Toki...


----------



## shyne1025

Now... makes me wonder.. where is my Bordeaux?! I just checked my LK acct and the status is processing... I guess Ill be getting it soon!!


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> TOki and I have been saying we are both on a ban since May! But both of us have been buying stuff! Right Toki...



I'll believe you're banned when I don't see new additions to your collection    Ever since we went on a BAN I bought more bags than EVER :shame:  You did too Shyne!!    We need to get ahold of ourselves.  

I'm thinking of canceling my preorders for moonbeam & romance from LK.  What do you think?  I don't need them PLUS I'm banned!


----------



## jennylovexo

socalgem said:


> Why?
> 
> I would never make it on a ban.



She buys everything she sees  but it's awesome to watch her collection multiply before your eyes!!!   We obviously can't make it on a ban either


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'll believe you're banned when I don't see new additions to your collection    Ever since we went on a BAN I bought more bags than EVER :shame:  You did too Shyne!!    We need to get ahold of ourselves.
> 
> I'm thinking of canceling my preorders for moonbeam & romance from LK.  What do you think?  I don't need them PLUS I'm banned!


 I guess saying the word BAN is bad!... How many LQs do you have to date? Romance is more like red right? Moonbeam is which shade?Sorry been out of circulation! trying to really be put that Ban to work!

Im thinking of getting something in the shades of brown... but im on a :ban:


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> I guess saying the word BAN is bad!... How many LQs do you have to date? Romance is more like red right? Moonbeam is which shade?Sorry been out of circulation! trying to really be put that Ban to work!
> 
> Im thinking of getting something in the shades of brown... but im on a :ban: :ROFLMAO:


 
Yeah, we should never say the word BAN again   I have 4 LQs right now, Meditation, Cosmo, Raspberry & Dusty Mauve.  I thought Romance was a deep pink color and Moonbeam is white.  I don't think I want either  I'm going to cancel.   Especially since I am on a BAN


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> She buys everything she sees  but it's awesome to watch her collection multiply before your eyes!!!   We obviously can't make it on a ban either


 Guilty!! I buy stuff that is on sale!! and I made so much progress with my wishlist.. as long as I dont add more to it!  which I have not done since last 2 weeks..  promise!:okay:


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Yeah, we should never say the word BAN again   I have 4 LQs right now, Meditation, Cosmo, Raspberry & Dusty Mauve.  I thought Romance was a deep pink color and Moonbeam is white.  I don't think I want either  I'm going to cancel.   Especially since I am on a BAN


 Ohh.. so they changed YOGA to Moonbeam.. Coz I remember yoga being white right?  I soo love my Raspberry mouse! She's my favorite!! DO you think we will still be able to use these LQs in winter? I know I will!! Otherwise DH would give me the    for stocking up on them during summer!


----------



## shyne1025

BTW...I brought my Blue pearl with me when we went to the beach.. Was hoping I can use her as a cover up.. but decided against it since Im scared that it will get wounded again!! I soo really need that clutch already!


----------



## jennylovexo

I will definitely be able to use them in the winter .   I can't wait to get my clutch either.  I hear they're awesome!!    So should I cancel the preorder?  I think that 2 pink LQs are enough for now.  What do you think?  Plus I'm not a fan of white


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

It is so tempting for me to buy the sunshine love quotes scarf
-holds back-
I have been eyeing these up for months now


----------



## jessi5786

YAY I just ordered my first Love Quotes scarf in Yoga White!  It was kind of an impulse buy but I've been feeling kind of down lately so I succumbed to some retail therapy.  I already want more! ush:

Which greys are you ladies liking?  So far I have dove and peace on my list of possibilities...

Oh, I paid $73.75 for it by ordering through Blondette with code lovequotes...the shipping was $10, sheesh!


----------



## bee.schaffer

I am new here. Can anyone tell me if LQ scarves are really long?


----------



## jennylovexo

^ welcome.  they are SUPER long!!


----------



## jennylovexo

T0TEMAMA! said:


> It is so tempting for me to buy the sunshine love quotes scarf
> -holds back-
> I have been eyeing these up for months now


 
can you get one on sale? 

congrats jessi that's a pretty good deal you got!!  $10 shipping stinks though   I  free shipping!!


----------



## chinkee21

Thank you for the compliments, ladies.:shame:
Any of you know where I can get Lime Ice with a coupon code?


----------



## socalgem

Toki - I thought you had more than 4. 

Shyne - another thing I am not good at, buying things on sale. LOL


----------



## jennylovexo

^ nope, only 4!  cleabright has a bunch maybe you're thinking of her   I actually have 5 in my possession since I have sage as well but that's a Christmas gift for my sister.


----------



## stylefly

shyne1025 said:


> Ohh.. so they changed YOGA to Moonbeam.. Coz I remember yoga being white right? I soo love my Raspberry mouse! She's my favorite!! *DO you think we will still be able to use these LQs in winter?* I know I will!! Otherwise DH would give me the   for stocking up on them during summer!


 Just popping in on this thread...they are going to be making a thicker rayon-blend version for winter that will be warmer, with both longer fringes and traditional-length fringes


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I will definitely be able to use them in the winter .   I can't wait to get my clutch either.  I hear they're awesome!!    So should I cancel the preorder?  I think that 2 pink LQs are enough for now.  What do you think?  Plus I'm not a fan of white


 I would suggest keep the moonbeam since you have shades of pink already...but if youre not fan of white.. then get another neutral..


----------



## shyne1025

stylefly said:


> Just popping in on this thread...they are going to be making a thicker rayon-blend version for winter that will be warmer, with both longer fringes and traditional-length fringes


 ohh.. thats great!! I guess I should wait until they have those LQs for winter!! After all Im on a :ban:  Thanks for sharing!!

Toki.. Cant wait to get my hands on those winter LQs.. how about you?


----------



## shyne1025

socalgem said:


> Shyne - another thing I am not good at, buying things on sale. LOL


  ahhaha!! The thrill of shopping is stalking and hunting them on SALE!! The only bag I got for full retail are my LVs and both of them my DH got for me...  and two of my guccis.. I only pay full retails for classic stuff..


----------



## shyne1025

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^ nope, only 4!  cleabright has a bunch maybe you're thinking of her   I actually have 5 in my possession since I have sage as well but that's a Christmas gift for my sister.


 Toki.. I thought there was a pink one for your sister? .. I wish my sister is into LQs as well.. that would be a good excuse for buying stuff.. But now my excuse to DH is that Im stocking up for our future Daughter!


----------



## socalgem

Maybe it was clearbright. Your sister is going to love her gift.



TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^ nope, only 4!  cleabright has a bunch maybe you're thinking of her   I actually have 5 in my possession since I have sage as well but that's a Christmas gift for my sister.


----------



## socalgem

The thrill for me is buying a fab bag or 2 and going home. LOL
I am a LV, Hermes, Chanel and some Burberry girl.



shyne1025 said:


> ahhaha!! The thrill of shopping is stalking and hunting them on SALE!! The only bag I got for full retail are my LVs and both of them my DH got for me...  and two of my guccis.. I only pay full retails for classic stuff..


----------



## shyne1025

Quick question do you wear your LQs with tops/blouses with collars? I find it a bit hard wearing them with collared clothes.. KWIM?


----------



## socalgem

^So far I've only wore them with non collared tops.


----------



## jessi5786

TokiliciousJenY said:


> can you get one on sale?
> 
> congrats jessi that's a pretty good deal you got!!  $10 shipping stinks though   I  free shipping!!



Thanks TokilicousJenY, I can't wait for it to come!  I'm already planning out outfits to wear with it.

BTW, are you Korean?


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I will definitely be able to use them in the winter . I can't wait to get my clutch either. I hear they're awesome!!  So should I cancel the preorder? I think that 2 pink LQs are enough for now. What do you think? *Plus I'm not a fan of white*


 you should def cancel it then!


----------



## Cassiopeia

socalgem, thanks for your input.  I still haven't decided what I'm going to do, but I have to make my decision soon because I'm getting really anxious to get a new one.  

Toki, if you aren't a fan of white, why don't you cancel that order, and get a color you will enjoy more.  

I was also wondering about wearing them with a collar.  Guess I'll have to try it out one of these days.


----------



## chinkee21

I just ordered the Lime Ice from Shopbop. I can't wait for the F/W colors to come out! Blondette won't be getting them in on or after 9/30.


----------



## jennylovexo

shyne1025 said:


> Toki.. I thought there was a pink one for your sister? .. I wish my sister is into LQs as well.. that would be a good excuse for buying stuff.. But now my excuse to DH is that Im stocking up for our future Daughter!


 
 Shyne - I originally did buy Raspberry Mousse for her but then decided to keep it for myself!  You're good, I can't believe that you remember that!!   

I  the idea of you stocking up for your future daughter.  I should suggest that too to my BF and see how he likes the idea!


----------



## jennylovexo

jessi5786 said:


> Thanks TokilicousJenY, I can't wait for it to come! I'm already planning out outfits to wear with it.
> 
> BTW, are you Korean?


 
Did you get it yet ? 

Nope, I'm not Korean!  I was obsessed w/Tokidoki for Lesportsac Bags that's where my username comes from! 

*Kittykittycatcat* - I think you're right and I should def. cancel.  I keep procrastinating though   I think I was thinking of the moonbeam as a gift maybe


----------



## clearbright

LOL i asked if toki was korean too!  btw moonbeam is an ivory i believe, not a white. but i'm not 100% sure. lol.


----------



## Raffaluv

Hey there Love Quotes Ladies! You all are so much fun, sorry I havent chimed in in a while!  I wear my lq's w/ collared shirts to work and it looks fine - ive only really tried it with white fitted button downs but I think it looks cute either wrapped or just hangin' - I try to stick to collared shirts in the office & just in case I need to take the scarf off I still look somewhat "polished" but it doesnt really get in the way at all - I'll usually roll up the sleeves to my shirt & I'm all set! You guys gotta try it 

 Well since i've last posted I've gotten 4!!! jeep, dove (light grey) - sunshine (?) (bright yellow) & black (sorry I cant remember name) and I absolutely love them! I'm thinking of going for a blue tone next.


----------



## socalgem

^Congrats on your colours. The black one is meditation, I have that one too.

Since I am on hiatus from work, I don't have to do the collared shirt thing unless I have to go to a meeting or something.


----------



## Raffaluv

socalgem said:


> ^Congrats on your colours. The black one is meditation, I have that one too.
> 
> Since I am on hiatus from work, I don't have to do the collared shirt thing unless I have to go to a meeting or something.


 

Thanks socalgem! You have meditation too?!  Dont you love it?! Do you have any others? Yaay for your hiatus from work, enjoy it!!!  You know I'd sooo much rather have a non collared shirt!


----------



## socalgem

^I have blue pearl, parfait, beach, meditation, and sage.


----------



## vb0515

My Meditation is coming in later today, and I am so excited to finally be able to wear it! 

I hope they're not as addictive as everyone says, because a college student can't afford all of the beautiful ones they make!


----------



## chinkee21

Raffaluv said:


> Hey there Love Quotes Ladies! You all are so much fun, sorry I havent chimed in in a while!  I wear my lq's w/ collared shirts to work and it looks fine - ive only really tried it with white fitted button downs but I think it looks cute either wrapped or just hangin' - I try to stick to collared shirts in the office & just in case I need to take the scarf off I still look somewhat "polished" but it doesnt really get in the way at all - I'll usually roll up the sleeves to my shirt & I'm all set! You guys gotta try it
> 
> Well since i've last posted I've gotten 4!!! jeep, dove (light grey) - sunshine (?) (bright yellow) & black (sorry I cant remember name) and I absolutely love them! I'm thinking of going for a blue tone next.



Don't you just love Jeep? It's my favorite color among my LQ's! I haven't had the chance to wear her though, it's crazy humid where I am!ush: BTW, that Chanel bag is precious!!

*v,* congrats on your Meditation! You're gonna love it!!


----------



## smallpaperbird

just found out, my BFF is arranging to get me one (or more?)....YAY!!!!!!!!!

my suggestions included: lagoon, peace, marina, rasp mousse, and sunshine...

anything else i just NEED??????????????????


----------



## Raffaluv

chinkee21 -- I love jeep too!! It was actually my 1st one! It's a lot more versatile than I thought it would be & the color matches a lot right?!?  Thanks for the compliment on my Chanel, I think I may wear it for the 1st time tomorrow, I've had stage fright!!

socalgem --- How do you like your blue pearl?  I really need a blue, I was thinking BP or marina?!?!

vb0515 --- You are going to love your meditation!  CONGRATS & most a pic when you get it!!  

smallpaperbird -- Youve got a good BFF and gave her some great colors to choose from, keep us posted on what you get!


----------



## socalgem

Raffaluv - I liked it a lot because it isn't too blue. It's a lighter blue, which I wanted. 
I am trying to get at least one colour from each colour group.


----------



## pursemania

Just got my meditation - thot maybe black would be too boring, but it's not!!!  Great deal from Active Endeavors!!


----------



## Cassiopeia

vb0515, congrats on your meditation!  Let us know when it arrives 

smallpaperbird, that is so nice of your BFF!  Can't wait to hear which one (or ones) you end up receiving!

pursemania, congrats on your new meditation too!  You were one of the lucky ones to score one from Active Endeavors.  Good for you!


----------



## pursemania

^^Yes, I was lucky - thanks to *Orinco.*  I was looking at the times of the posts after she announced the sale and it looks they were mostly gone in 30 minutes!!!  This thread is great for sharing the love!   

Am airing it out right now and can't wait to wear it!!!


----------



## socalgem

Here is pic of beach taken w/ my blackberry:


----------



## jessi5786

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Did you get it yet ?
> 
> Nope, I'm not Korean!  I was obsessed w/Tokidoki for Lesportsac Bags that's where my username comes from!



Ooh I see!

No I didn't get it yet!  I got a UPS confirmation, but for some reason I can't track my package, all it says under tracking is that the information was received, it doesn't tell me if it's en route, etc...

My patience is wearing thin though, I can't wait!


----------



## vb0515

Got it! I'm sorry the pictures are so bad, I took them with my laptop webcam since my regular camera seems to be MIA...

Better ones when my camera decides to make an appearance in my life...

And the quote that came with mine is "Love thy neighbor as thy self." -Leviticus


----------



## chinkee21

*vb,* how are you liking your Meditation?
I can't wait for the fall colors to come out!!


----------



## vb0515

chinkee21 said:


> *vb,* how are you liking your Meditation?
> I can't wait for the fall colors to come out!!



It's amazing! Soft and you can wear it a bunch of different ways and it's just lovely. I recommend it, it's a good nightlife scarf imo.

But I agree, I can't wait either, except i'm not all that happy that they're going up to $90...but on the bright side, slightly better material!


----------



## chinkee21

^^Goodness, I didn't know prices are going up!


----------



## drati

Just wanted to thank you all for the fantastic information in this thread. Just got my first two LQS, peace and fog, love them both.  Peace is a much softer grey than I thought, very wearable. And fog has is a lovely grey/green, perfect for me. From tobi.com, with coupon, and the delivery was super fast. Am very happy, love the scarves! Thanks everyone!


----------



## chinkee21

^^Congrats, girl!! These scarves are so pretty! I am still itching to get more  May I ask for the Tobi code? Is it still good?TIA!


----------



## Couture_CL

Hello Ladies - I am very new to the forum and I have been reading the Deals and Steals section....gotta say you ladies are such bad influences...IN A GOOD WAY though  I was able to buy a few things at such a great deal!! 

Anyway, back to the subject of the love quote scarves....after reading this thread for a couple of weeks I finally pulled the trigger earlier this week. I used the Revolve Clothing new member 30% off to get 2 LQ scarves and I've received them yesterday, may I just say I was blown away!! They are the best scarves ever, the colors are vibrant and the materials are so soft and airy.

I also purchased a few of those GAP LQ-like scarves for comparison, let me just say while the GAP price was good and they have some fun colors but it is no where compare to the LQ scarves. 

By the way, I bought the LQs in "Love" and "Coco Shell", I debated it for a while whether I should get "Love" or "Coral Sky" but Revolve didn't have Coral Sky at the time so I went with Love. The actual scarf is a little more on the pink side then orange-red (think the picture it was shown on shopbop was really orangy-red) but I like it anyhow!! 

Thank you ladies for the awesome recommendation!!!!


----------



## socalgem

^Congrats and glad you liked them. They are wonderful. I have 5, had 8 but gave 3 away. I will probably 3-4 for Fall.

I am holding onto my Revolve 30% discount until I make a big purchase.


----------



## Raffaluv

Couture CL - Hey, congrats on your 1st post & welcome!!!!  I'm so happy you love your new scarves! How do you like Cocoshell - is it very dark?


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Couture_CL said:


> Hello Ladies - I am very new to the forum and I have been reading the Deals and Steals section....gotta say you ladies are such bad influences...IN A GOOD WAY though  I was able to buy a few things at such a great deal!!
> 
> Anyway, back to the subject of the love quote scarves....after reading this thread for a couple of weeks I finally pulled the trigger earlier this week. I used the Revolve Clothing new member 30% off to get 2 LQ scarves and I've received them yesterday, may I just say I was blown away!! They are the best scarves ever, the colors are vibrant and the materials are so soft and airy.
> 
> I also purchased a few of those GAP LQ-like scarves for comparison, let me just say while the GAP price was good and they have some fun colors but it is no where compare to the LQ scarves.
> 
> By the way, I bought the LQs in "Love" and "Coco Shell", I debated it for a while whether I should get "Love" or "Coral Sky" but Revolve didn't have Coral Sky at the time so I went with Love. The actual scarf is a little more on the pink side then orange-red (think the picture it was shown on shopbop was really orangy-red) but I like it anyhow!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for the awesome recommendation!!!!


 
Welcome aboard & get your card(s) ready to SPEND!! You're so right we are a BAD influence but in a very, very GOOD WAY!!  Just curious...*how did you get the 30% discount code from Revolve Clothing?* Does this offer appear once you are ready to check out OR do you get a coupon issued that you can use at any time since *Socalgem *mentioned in her posting about saving it to use at a later time. I have never ordered from Revolve Clothing but this would certainly make me do so..ASAP!

TIA


----------



## Couture_CL

Socalgem - Yeah I thought about holding out the 30% discount but felt like there will always be things I want in the future and there will be other discounts...so what the hell I just used it  

Raffaluv - Thank you! I seriously  my new scarves, though where I live the weather is a little too hot to be using them right now, I can still see myself using them in fall or winter. Or maybe on the plane! 

I had second thought about the coco-shell when I ordered it, but then when I saw the actual scarf I love the color. It is quite dark (comparatively to the other more summery colors) but it's really more of a neutral, earthy color, some ladies on this forum think this is an "older" color but I really don't think so.

I hope I won't become an addict for LQ.....it's probably too late for that now, I have a feeling I'll be getting some more when the weather gets colder


----------



## Couture_CL

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Welcome aboard & get your card(s) ready to SPEND!! You're so right we are a BAD influence but in a very, very GOOD WAY!!  Just curious...*how did you get the 30% discount code from Revolve Clothing?* Does this offer appear once you are ready to check out OR do you get a coupon issued that you can use at any time since *Socalgem *mentioned in her posting about saving it to use at a later time. I have never ordered from Revolve Clothing but this would certainly make me do so..ASAP!
> TIA


 
Arm Candy Lady - Yeah I actually read about the Revolve 30% discount on one of the threads but I can't remember...anyway, there is no coupon code, but if you are a first time buyer on Revolve's website, you are eligible for the new member 30% discount. All you need to do is to call or send an email to their customer service, and let them know you are new and would like the 30% off. They will refund your order with the credits due. 

Although, you should check with the CS rep first to make sure the brands you want to purchase are eligible. The 30% off has some restrictions on a few brands. 

Also just wanted to mention Revolve's customer service is EXCELLENT. No fuss no muss, it was a pleasure to deal with them.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Couture_CL said:


> Arm Candy Lady - Yeah I actually read about the Revolve 30% discount on one of the threads but I can't remember...anyway, there is no coupon code, but if you are a first time buyer on Revolve's website, you are eligible for the new member 30% discount. All you need to do is to call or send an email to their customer service, and let them know you are new and would like the 30% off. They will refund your order with the credits due.
> 
> Although, you should check with the CS rep first to make sure the brands you want to purchase are eligible. The 30% off has some restrictions on a few brands.
> 
> Also just wanted to mention Revolve's customer service is EXCELLENT. No fuss no muss, it was a pleasure to deal with them.


 
Peerrrfect *Couture_CL!! *I am going to send an email RIGHT now to their customer service, I'll check out their website for an email address, unless you have a person's name/email address I can contact directly? 

You truly LEARN something NEW every day in this forum...that's what makes it so terribly ADDICTIVE & we LOVE it


----------



## Cassiopeia

Couture_CL said:


> Hello Ladies - I am very new to the forum and I have been reading the Deals and Steals section....gotta say you ladies are such bad influences...IN A GOOD WAY though  I was able to buy a few things at such a great deal!!
> 
> Anyway, back to the subject of the love quote scarves....after reading this thread for a couple of weeks I finally pulled the trigger earlier this week. I used the Revolve Clothing new member 30% off to get 2 LQ scarves and I've received them yesterday, may I just say I was blown away!! They are the best scarves ever, the colors are vibrant and the materials are so soft and airy.
> 
> I also purchased a few of those GAP LQ-like scarves for comparison, let me just say while the GAP price was good and they have some fun colors but it is no where compare to the LQ scarves.
> 
> By the way, I bought the LQs in "Love" and "Coco Shell", I debated it for a while whether I should get "Love" or "Coral Sky" but Revolve didn't have Coral Sky at the time so I went with Love. The actual scarf is a little more on the pink side then orange-red (think the picture it was shown on shopbop was really orangy-red) but I like it anyhow!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for the awesome recommendation!!!!



Welcome Couture_Cl!  Congrats on your new LQ's!  And thank you for your opinion on Love.  I think I have to order mine today, I can't take it anymore!


----------



## Cassiopeia

Oh no!!!!!!!  Love is not on the Revolve site anymore!  I am so upset, because I wanted to get it with the discount.  That's it, off to the casino!  Maybe I'll win some money and I'll just get it without the % off.  LOL!


----------



## Couture_CL

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Peerrrfect *Couture_CL!! *I am going to send an email RIGHT now to their customer service, I'll check out their website for an email address, unless you have a person's name/email address I can contact directly?
> 
> You truly LEARN something NEW every day in this forum...that's what makes it so terribly ADDICTIVE & we LOVE it


 
Just go ahead and use the email address from revolve's website, that's how I did it, took a shot in the dark and someone actually got back to me which was really cool 

Yeah this forum is so addictive, I'm onto another sales site now obsessing over some handbags....its just a matter of time before I add more stuff to my shopping cart. 

I don't think my DH is very pleased with my spending habits lately, urgh.


----------



## Couture_CL

Cassiopeia said:


> Welcome Couture_Cl! Congrats on your new LQ's! And thank you for your opinion on Love. I think I have to order mine today, I can't take it anymore!


 
So funny, that cracks me up. I felt the same way (can't take it anymore) before I caved and bought 2 LQs. 

OH no! Is LOVE not on revolve anymore!? WHAT!? I literally just ordered mine on Monday!!! This is crazy.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Couture_CL said:


> Just go ahead and use the email address from revolve's website, that's how I did it, took a shot in the dark and someone actually got back to me which was really cool
> 
> Yeah this forum is so addictive, I'm onto another sales site now obsessing over some handbags....its just a matter of time before I add more stuff to my shopping cart.
> 
> I don't think my DH is very pleased with my spending habits lately, urgh.


 
Yeah my DH is not too pleased with my spending habits lately either...ESPECIALLY since I joined TPF only a month ago!! It's been CRAZY learning ALL of this great information...I feel like TPF has turned into my FULL TIME JOB..yikes  Luckily my DH forgives me especially when he sees me wearing ALL of the great items I have purchased. It's kinda  there's just NOT as many fashion items for men to buy like there is for us  Oh well, at least they have technical gadgets & all kinds of fun tennis shoes, I guess if that's their "thing"!


----------



## Couture_CL

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Yeah my DH is not too pleased with my spending habits lately either...ESPECIALLY since I joined TPF only a month ago!! It's been CRAZY learning ALL of this great information...I feel like TPF has turned into my FULL TIME JOB..yikes  Luckily my DH forgives me especially when he sees me wearing ALL of the great items I have purchased. It's kinda  there's just NOT as many fashion items for men to buy like there is for us  Oh well, at least they have technical gadgets & all kinds of fun tennis shoes, I guess if that's their "thing"!


 
I know what you mean!!! Ever since I lurked on this site few weeks ago I've been on here ALL THE TIME, it's sick. 

Thank god football season is starting soon, that'll take the distraction away from my DH


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Ohhhh yeah *Couture_CL*...football is going to SAVE ALL of US! The DHs will never know what were doing...right


----------



## Cassiopeia

Couture_CL said:


> I know what you mean!!! Ever since I lurked on this site few weeks ago I've been on here ALL THE TIME, it's sick.
> 
> Thank god football season is starting soon, that'll take the distraction away from my DH



OMG, I know what you girls mean!  I was a lurker for quite some time, but now that I have come out of my shell, it's all over!  But I will be a football widow soon enough!  Happens same time every year.  LOL!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Cassiopeia said:


> OMG, I know what you girls mean! I was a lurker for quite some time, but now that I have come out of my shell, it's all over! But I will be a football widow soon enough! Happens same time every year. LOL!


 
Welcome Cassiopeia...glad to see another member in our TPF CULT!!  I started in the Rebecca Minkoff sub-forum since I am hopelessly addicted to her handbags  Check it out if you're interested. Now I have graduated to going into so many _*other*_ sub-forums, my poor wallet is !


----------



## Cassiopeia

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Welcome Cassiopeia...glad to see another member in our TPF CULT!!  I started in the Rebecca Minkoff sub-forum since I am hopelessly addicted to her handbags  Check it out if you're interested. Now I have graduated to going into so many _*other*_ sub-forums, my poor wallet is !



Thank you Arm Candy Lady   I am afraid to wander too deep into the Rebecca Minkoff forum.  I don't own one of those bags yet, but I have a feeling I may end up with one yet.  They look so fabulous!  I have been a LV addict for a while now, but I also love Hayden Harnett.  Oh who am I kidding?  I love all bags and accessories!  LOL!


----------



## oceancitygirl

Such lovely colours!


----------



## chinkee21

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Welcome Cassiopeia...glad to see another member in our TPF CULT!!  I started in the Rebecca Minkoff sub-forum since I am hopelessly addicted to her handbags  Check it out if you're interested. Now I have graduated to going into so many _*other*_ sub-forums, my poor wallet is !


Oh, me too, dear!! I started in Balenciaga, then RM's and then now here!ush:


----------



## drati

chinkee21 said:


> ^^Congrats, girl!! These scarves are so pretty! I am still itching to get more  May I ask for the Tobi code? Is it still good?TIA!



Hi Chinkee. It was 10GRECHEN. It only gives you 10% but better than nothing. HTH.


----------



## chinkee21

^^Thanks, *drati*! I think I will hold out for fall colors. I still have Lime Ice coming to me. I have it in Fog, too! Don't you just love it?!


----------



## Cassiopeia

I just realized today that Tobi is on E bates.  I wish I knew that when I bought my first LQ from them.


----------



## socalgem

Couture_CL - I am one of those weird wives who actually like sports. So I am looking forward to football and wearing my scarves to all the games. The joys of being a season ticket holder..also have to go see my son play as well.


----------



## tlloveshim

I just purchased my first LQ!  I ordered one in solar from Revolve using the code JT!  It'll be here sometime next week!  I'm hoping I love it and if I do I think I'll add one more in some shade of pink later!  Maybe lotus pink?  I'll share pics when the solar one arrives!  Thanks for all the helpful info here too!  I didn't go through it all but it was great searching for specific colors while deciding what to get!


----------



## allie06nd

jhazn85 said:


> i love them!! i just bought one in black. the material is not AS soft as pashmina, but it's still pretty soft. it feels like an extremely soft linen. i definitely wouldn't describe it as stiff in any way.


 
How warm is it?  I'm moving up north, and if it's warm enough to help me through the winter, I just might have to get one for myself.


----------



## WestEndGirl23

I'm so, so bummed...I threw my LQ in my work bag on my way out for drinks, and it snagged on something. I have a few little runs in the scarf now. I guess it's not that noticeable, especially when it's on, but I feel like my eyes are automatically drawn to it. I'm so annoyed with myself for not being more careful!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Yeah, I read on here that they get snag quite easily, so I put mine in a ziplock before I throw it in the bag.


----------



## jessi5786

I finally got my yoga scarf in the mail a few days ago!  I love it!  I'm wearing it in 80+ degree weather!  Everyone's looking at me like I'm crazy, but summer scarves are in these days, no?  I can't wait to get more!

The only thing I noticed is that it starts to get kind of hairy, or fiber-y?  I can't quite explain it.  It doesn't bother me, I just hope it doesn't get worse...does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I know what you mean by fiber-y. Mine fray a little bit and almost look like they are fuzzy but you can only see it from close up.


----------



## chinkee21

Yeah, unfortunately, piling is pretty common with linen scarves.


----------



## tresjoliex

i just ordered marina!


----------



## Raffaluv

tresjoliex said:


> i just ordered marina!


 

Ooh marina, congrats!! - i've been debating about that color - tresjoliex youre getting all your goodies!!  post pics when you get it, im thinking about marina or blue pearl...or both


----------



## Cassiopeia

Ok, is someone trying to tell me not to buy another LQ or what?  I went to Revolve today to order Violet (which was my other choice besides Love) and now that one is also gone from the website.  I know I can get it on another site but I just figured I could get the 30% off, plus the free shipping.  I am not having any luck with these lately


----------



## tresjoliex

Raffaluv said:


> Ooh marina, congrats!! - i've been debating about that color - tresjoliex youre getting all your goodies!! post pics when you get it, im thinking about marina or blue pearl...or both


 
Yes, I should be getting it in soon. I will post pics. Marina is such a pretty color and you can wear it all year round. Blue pearl is a little too lite for me. But I'm so excited. And yes I got my Chanel Earrings and Chanel Cambon flats. I also got Ferragamos too that I've wanted. Next is a Louis Vuitton handbag or Bal. I can't decide. Then when revovle restocks meditation, I'm going to order that too. My wishlist is getting smaller, which is good! haha.

Life's good!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

tlloveshim said:


> I just purchased my first LQ! I ordered one in solar from Revolve using the code JT! It'll be here sometime next week! I'm hoping I love it and if I do I think I'll add one more in some shade of pink later! Maybe lotus pink? I'll share pics when the solar one arrives! Thanks for all the helpful info here too! I didn't go through it all but it was great searching for specific colors while deciding what to get!


 
Oh wee! The Solar color should look SMOKING HOTT! With your NEW RM MAB (right?)...post some modeling photos when you get it...pretty please


----------



## Couture_CL

Cassiopeia said:


> Thank you Arm Candy Lady  I am afraid to wander too deep into the Rebecca Minkoff forum. I don't own one of those bags yet, but I have a feeling I may end up with one yet. They look so fabulous! I have been a LV addict for a while now, but I also love Hayden Harnett. Oh who am I kidding? I love all bags and accessories! LOL!


 
Arm Candy Lady - OMG I just posted on the RM forum, yes been obsessed over the past few days on the RM bags after my LQ purchase so I bought 2 bags off of ebay over the weekend, I REALLY DO NEED TO STOP and I am not kidding this time around. *BANNING SELF FROM SHOPPING UNTIL X'MAS*

Cassiopeia - Don't do it!! Save yourself! I got too deep in the RM forum and look where that took me...MORE PURCHASES!!!ush:


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Couture_CL said:


> Arm Candy Lady - OMG I just posted on the RM forum, yes been obsessed over the past few days on the RM bags after my LQ purchase so I bought 2 bags off of ebay over the weekend, I REALLY DO NEED TO STOP and I am not kidding this time around. *BANNING SELF FROM SHOPPING UNTIL X'MAS*
> 
> Cassiopeia - Don't do it!! Save yourself! I got too deep in the RM forum and look where that took me...MORE PURCHASES!!!ush:


 
It happens REALLY FAST ladies...the RM Addiction is SUPER POWERFUL! I have been trying to "kick it" for awhile now & I just keep getting more & more info. in the RM sub-forum about upcoming bags & colors from the *"Minkettes".* Plus MORE info. from the boutiques (like Luna Boston); the SA are just like "Dealers"...they keep giving me inside scoop about upcoming bags that's driving me CRAZY!!!  

I tell you...I really need to apply for a job with RM company's because I do NOT know what I come to my "real job" for anymore...yikes!  Well, things are truly SLOW at work so it's given me waaaaayyy to much FREE time, that's COSTING me a lot of $$ so far...good luck ladies with your addictions


----------



## Cassiopeia

Couture_CL said:


> Arm Candy Lady - OMG I just posted on the RM forum, yes been obsessed over the past few days on the RM bags after my LQ purchase so I bought 2 bags off of ebay over the weekend, I REALLY DO NEED TO STOP and I am not kidding this time around. *BANNING SELF FROM SHOPPING UNTIL X'MAS*
> 
> Cassiopeia - Don't do it!! Save yourself! I got too deep in the RM forum and look where that took me...MORE PURCHASES!!!ush:



Couture_Cl-LOL!  Oh I am trying so hard, but there is too much temptation on this forum!  I just don't know if I can take it anymore


----------



## Cassiopeia

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> It happens REALLY FAST ladies...the RM Addiction is SUPER POWERFUL! I have been trying to "kick it" for awhile now & I just keep getting more & more info. in the RM sub-forum about upcoming bags & colors from the *"Minkettes".* Plus MORE info. from the boutiques (like Luna Boston); *the SA are just like "Dealers"...*they keep giving me inside scoop about upcoming bags that's driving me CRAZY!!!
> 
> I tell you...I really need to apply for a job with RM company's because I do NOT know what I come to my "real job" for anymore...yikes!  Well, things are truly SLOW at work so it's given me waaaaayyy to much FREE time, that's COSTING me a lot of $$ so far...good luck ladies with your addictions



Arm Candy Lady-your post had me lmao!  It's so true though!  Let me tell you, if I start giving into temptation more, I just may need to start working full time instead of part time.  LOL!


----------



## Flee

Cassiopeia said:


> Ok, is someone trying to tell me not to buy another LQ or what? I went to Revolve today to order Violet (which was my other choice besides Love) and now that one is also gone from the website. I know I can get it on another site but I just figured I could get the 30% off, plus the free shipping. I am not having any luck with these lately


 
You should wait for the new colours to come in on Revolve. I assume they'll re-stock the older colours in the same shipment


----------



## tresjoliex

^Good Idea.


----------



## jennylovexo

WestEndGirl23 said:


> I'm so, so bummed...I threw my LQ in my work bag on my way out for drinks, and it snagged on something. I have a few little runs in the scarf now. I guess it's not that noticeable, especially when it's on, but I feel like my eyes are automatically drawn to it. I'm so annoyed with myself for not being more careful!



they're so so delicate.  i'm sorry you snagged yours.  i bought a clutch specifically for my LQ so that I can store it inside the clutch, inside my purse so it doesn't get snagged.  i'm sure no one else will notice the snags though so try not to focus too much on them.


----------



## pursemania

TokiliciousJenY said:


> they're so so delicate. i'm sorry you snagged yours. i bought a clutch specifically for my LQ so that I can store it inside the clutch, inside my purse so it doesn't get snagged. i'm sure no one else will notice the snags though so try not to focus too much on them.


 

For protection, I carry mine in my purse in a large ziploc baggie - learned this from the Hermes gals!


----------



## Cassiopeia

Flee said:


> You should wait for the new colours to come in on Revolve. I assume they'll re-stock the older colours in the same shipment



Yes, I guess I can try and wait.  However, I only have one right now, so it would be nice to add another (or two, or three.  LOL!)


----------



## jennylovexo

shoprapunzel's is having 20% off their entire site today and they have LQ 

http://shoprapunzels.com/


----------



## Cassiopeia

Thanks Toki!  I just ordered Love!   Woo hoo


----------



## chinkee21

Revolve will be restocking their s/s colors.


----------



## tlloveshim

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Oh wee! The Solar color should look SMOKING HOTT! With your NEW RM MAB (right?)...post some modeling photos when you get it...pretty please




Not a mab (too big! LOL) but I got a dark chocolate mam, a resort yellow mam and a whitewash mattie!  I'm not sure that the yellow mam will match the solar LQ but I can order another LQ for the yellow mam!  haha!  I ordered a black basket weave mam too but it's going back.  I just can't get it through my head that I am not a black bag girl!  I think the dark chocolate and solar will be very nice together though and I bet the whitewash mattie will look great as well!  I'll post once it gets here!


----------



## jennylovexo

Cassiopeia said:


> Thanks Toki!  I just ordered Love!   Woo hoo



YW!!  CONGRATS!!!  You have to let us know how you like it when you get it.  Love looks like an awesome color!!


----------



## KristyDarling

TokiliciousJenY said:


> shoprapunzel's is having 20% off their entire site today and they have LQ
> 
> http://shoprapunzels.com/



Thank you so much for this great info! I've been waiting for a great discount and this was it! I got the Meditation for $68, and ya gotta love the free ground shipping and no tax! 

I can't wait to get my scarf -- this will be my first LQ. It's freezing in my city and it'll be so nice to snuggle up to some divine LQ softness!


----------



## KristyDarling

I knew it was too good to be true!  I ordered Meditation and then 45 minutes later, got a "sold out" email from ShopRapunzel saying I didn't get it after all!    I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Cassiopeia

Toki, thanks!  Of course I will let you know how I like it!  I can't believe it shipped already!  Yippee!

KristyDarling-I am so sorry that didn't work out for you.  Have you ever ordered from Blondette before?  I can't do a search right now, but I am pretty sure there are instructions in the Deals and Steals forum on how to get a 25% discount for being a new customer.  The only thing is, there is a shipping charge ($10.00 I think.)  But the last time I checked, they did have meditation.  Good luck, and let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## tresjoliex

They have 1 meditation left at revolve.


----------



## kikiWoo

Thanks! I ordered my first LQ scarves! I tried to order the raspberry and meditation, but got an email that the raspberyy sold out so I picked the coral sky instead. I hope I like them!!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

kikiWoo said:


> Thanks! I ordered my first LQ scarves! I tried to order the raspberry and meditation, but got an email that the raspberyy sold out so I picked the coral sky instead. I hope I like them!!!


 
If you don't mind me asking, where did you order yours from & did you have a discount code


----------



## KristyDarling

Cassiopeia and TresJolie -- thanks for the info! I may have to look into the Blondette one. At this point, I am really jonesing for this scarf in Meditation!


----------



## tresjoliex

KristyDarling said:


> Cassiopeia and TresJolie -- thanks for the info! I may have to look into the Blondette one. At this point, I am really jonesing for this scarf in Meditation!


 
That's the next color I'm ordering.

I have to have marina and meditation. And marina is on its way. I hope it comes today.


----------



## jennylovexo

Cassiopeia said:


> Toki, thanks!  Of course I will let you know how I like it!  I can't believe it shipped already!  Yippee!



They seem to have fast service!!  

KristyDarling- I'm so sorry they sold out that's so disappointing.  I have the meditation LQ and I absolutely  it.  I think it's an awesome choice.   Did you try to get the one that revolve has left?  I believe if you're a new customer there you can get a 20% off discount maybe it's worth a shot.    Let us know what happens.


----------



## jennylovexo

kikiWoo said:


> Thanks! I ordered my first LQ scarves! I tried to order the raspberry and meditation, but got an email that the raspberyy sold out so I picked the coral sky instead. I hope I like them!!!



Coral Sky is a really really pretty color I think you'll be very happy with it!!  Let us know what you think when you get it!!  

tresjoliex - congrats on your marina.  let us know if it comes today!!


----------



## tresjoliex

tokiliciousjeny said:


> they seem to have fast service!!
> 
> Kristydarling- i'm so sorry they sold out that's so disappointing. I have the meditation lq and i absolutely  It. I think it's an awesome choice. Did you try to get the one that revolve has left? I believe if you're a new customer there you can get a 20% off discount maybe it's worth a shot. Let us know what happens.


 
30%


----------



## jennylovexo

tresjoliex said:


> 30%


 
omg, seriously?   would you happen to know if i can get a code from them if I shopped there before but the item I purchased was excluded from the discount.  I bought a rebecca minkoff purse and the discount doesn't apply so I didn't bother to get the code.  Although now I'm technically not a new customer.  oh well ...


----------



## KristyDarling

Tresjolie -- unfortunately I'm not a new customer with Revolve, so can't get the 30%. But, I am a new registered member of Blondette and I just used the first-time purchase discount of 25% to buy a Cocoshell LQ and also a black CC skye screw bracelet!!!  I had a great experience with Blondette -- they're very responsive and sweet. The only thing that wasn't so great was the $10 shipping!!!! 

I can't wait to get my first LQ!


----------



## tresjoliex

TokiliciousJenY said:


> omg, seriously?  would you happen to know if i can get a code from them if I shopped there before but the item I purchased was excluded from the discount. I bought a rebecca minkoff purse and the discount doesn't apply so I didn't bother to get the code. Although now I'm technically not a new customer. oh well ...


 
WEll you never used it before...i say try


----------



## Cassiopeia

KristyDarling said:


> Tresjolie -- unfortunately I'm not a new customer with Revolve, so can't get the 30%. But, I am a new registered member of Blondette and I just used the first-time purchase discount of 25% to buy a Cocoshell LQ and also a black CC skye screw bracelet!!!  I had a great experience with Blondette -- they're very responsive and sweet. The only thing that wasn't so great was the $10 shipping!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to get my first LQ!



Yippee!  Congrats on your first LQ KristyDarling!  Let us know when your goodies arrive


----------



## socalgem

I am not sure. You can email or call them. Their CS is great.

I haven't used my 30% yet. I am waiting on a big order to use that. 



TokiliciousJenY said:


> omg, seriously?   would you happen to know if i can get a code from them if I shopped there before but the item I purchased was excluded from the discount.  I bought a rebecca minkoff purse and the discount doesn't apply so I didn't bother to get the code.  Although now I'm technically not a new customer.  oh well ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Attention LA Ladies:  I was at the Ritz Carlton Marina del Rey last week and their gift shop has ALL the colors.  You may want to call before you go down just in case they don't have the particular color you're searching for.


----------



## KristyDarling

Cassiopeia said:


> Yippee!  Congrats on your first LQ KristyDarling!  Let us know when your goodies arrive


Thanks, Cass! I'm sure I'll be thrilled.  And now for the excruciating wait....


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

DC-Cutie said:


> Attention LA Ladies: I was at the Ritz Carlton Marina del Rey last week and their gift shop has ALL the colors. You may want to call before you go down just in case they don't have the particular color you're searching for.


 
OMFG...this is like music to my ears  Finally somewhere I can go & possibly see these scarfs IRL!! Did you happen to check out the prices??


----------



## eight15

Has anyone tried their scarves that arent italian linen?  The ones that are rayon, I think?  I heard about them coming out for fall.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

eight15 said:


> Has anyone tried their scarves that arent italian linen? The ones that are rayon, I think? I heard about them coming out for fall.


 
Never heard about this...does this mean they are going to be thicker than the original LQ scarves? I hope it won't be a material that will shed or "pile up" to much where I am left with little lint balls in my hair....please enlighten us if you hear more info. about this


----------



## Cassiopeia

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks, Cass! I'm sure I'll be thrilled.  And now for the excruciating wait....



You're welcome KristyDarling   I know the wait is the worst part, but it's so worth it!


----------



## chinkee21

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Never heard about this...does this mean they are going to be thicker than the original LQ scarves? I hope it won't be a material that will shed or "pile up" to much where I am left with little lint balls in my hair....please enlighten us if you hear more info. about this


 
Yes, I heard this too. rayon blend they say..and yes, it will be thicker.


----------



## chinkee21

Lime Ice! I just realized, out of 5 scarves I have, 3 of them are green!


----------



## socalgem

I've been rocking my scarves more lately. It is pretty cool here at night now.


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh I didn't know that partial proceeds go to charity! These are super popular lately. There's a store in my city that sells them. I like the pastel colours but I've never been a big thin scarf wearer, more of a winter scarf person.


----------



## spoiled_brat

^ hey, jelly!

Are you still in VanCity?


----------



## jennylovexo

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> OMFG...this is like music to my ears  Finally somewhere I can go & possibly see these scarfs IRL!! Did you happen to check out the prices??



did you go and check them out? 

chinkee - congrats on the lime ice!  thanks for the pic!  I can't believe you have 3 green scarves although I have 2 pinks and one on the way!!  :shame:


----------



## Cassiopeia

Well, good news and bad...my scarf came in Love today.  Good news:  It's really a pretty color.  I think it's more of a pinkish red than a bright red, but I still like it.

The bad news...I have to send it back.  I found more than one pull in the scarf   Shop Rapunzels was very nice about the whole situation and said since there are a few pulls in the scarf, I can return it for a full refund because they don't have another one to exchange it with.

Oh well, looks like the search will be on again.  LOL!

Chinkee-I love your Lime Ice scarf!  Congrats!!!


----------



## bagsforme

I got my Bali scarf today.  It looks so delicate especially where the fringes start.  Anyone have a problem with them ripping or pulls?

Is there a way to style them so they don't look so bulky?

I LOVE the color.  Is there a less expensive scarf available in the same cobalt blue? I think I may return this one.  The quality doesn't seem right for the price.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

TokiliciousJenY said:


> did you go and check them out?
> 
> chinkee - congrats on the lime ice! thanks for the pic! I can't believe you have 3 green scarves although I have 2 pinks and one on the way!! :shame:


 
No Toki...I did not make it to the Ritz Carlton this weekend...I had a busy weekend running errands.

Let me know if you go & how the stock is


----------



## cola262

What's the difference between these scarves and any old linen scarf?


----------



## KristyDarling

Cassiopeia said:


> Well, good news and bad...my scarf came in Love today.  Good news:  It's really a pretty color.  I think it's more of a pinkish red than a bright red, but I still like it.
> 
> The bad news...I have to send it back.  I found more than one pull in the scarf   Shop Rapunzels was very nice about the whole situation and said since there are a few pulls in the scarf, I can return it for a full refund because they don't have another one to exchange it with.


What a disappointment! I'm sorry the scarf didn't work out. I'm really hoping that the pulling problem isn't universal with these scarves. For $85 they better be darn near bulletproof!


----------



## socalgem

I have 7 scarves now and have yet to have a problem with them. And they were all 85$ a piece.



KristyDarling said:


> What a disappointment! I'm sorry the scarf didn't work out. I'm really hoping that the pulling problem isn't universal with these scarves. For $85 they better be darn near bulletproof!


----------



## Cassiopeia

KristyDarling said:


> What a disappointment! I'm sorry the scarf didn't work out. I'm really hoping that the pulling problem isn't universal with these scarves. For $85 they better be darn near bulletproof!



Thanks KristyDarling  I have beach, and had no problems with that scarf, so I think I just got unlucky with this one.  The one pull looked like it had a little fuzz ball (that's the best way I can explain it) at the end of it.  LOL!  Have you received your order yet?

Socalgem, you have 7!  OMG, you are so lucky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinkee21

Which colors you have, *socal*? Are you planning to get any from Fall collection?


----------



## KristyDarling

Cassi -- I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting for my Cocoshell to arrive this Friday. Ground service is SOOOO slow! Talk about torture!

Socalgem -- 7? I'm jealous too!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I got my parfait and meditation a few days ago......parfait is such a pretty pink!!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

I'm still waiting for marinaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DC-Cutie

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> OMFG...this is like music to my ears  Finally somewhere I can go & possibly see these scarfs IRL!! Did you happen to check out the prices??



they had two styles:  Linen and pashima like.  They were $75 and $85


----------



## socalgem

chinkee21 - Yes, I am getting Fall colours too.

I have:
Meditation
Parfait
Sage
Beach
Blue Pearl
Morning Glory
Yoga


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

DC-Cutie said:


> they had two styles: Linen and pashima like. They were $75 and $85


 
Perfect...Thanks DC Cutie for this information...I really appreciate it


----------



## Tokidoki Lover

any codes for any LQ? I want to get my first one!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ 15% off with code 'jt' at revolveclothing.com and 15% off at tobi.com


----------



## jennylovexo

Cassiopeia said:


> Well, good news and bad...my scarf came in Love today.  Good news:  It's really a pretty color.  I think it's more of a pinkish red than a bright red, but I still like it.
> 
> The bad news...I have to send it back.  I found more than one pull in the scarf   Shop Rapunzels was very nice about the whole situation and said since there are a few pulls in the scarf, I can return it for a full refund because they don't have another one to exchange it with.
> 
> Oh well, looks like the search will be on again.  LOL!



Oh what a bummer   so sorry Cassiopeia.  Hopefully you'll find another one soon.   Are you planning on buying Love again? 

bagsforme - Congrats on your Bali.  If you're not super careful with your LQ it will snag especially if you get it caught on something sharp but they're so long and voluminous that even if you get a little snag it's hardly noticeable! 

Arm Candy Lady - The Ritz is too far for me so I won't be going.  I'm wondering if all Ritz Carltons have them since there is one in Half Moon Bay that's not too terribly far.  

kittykittycatcat -  So glad you love parafit.  Can you post a pic ?


----------



## jennylovexo

Tokidoki Lover said:


> any codes for any LQ? I want to get my first one!



 have you ever bought anything from Revolve ?  If not, you can use the first time customer discount of 30%


----------



## bandersox

Thanks for all this great info!  I just bought (pre-ordered) my first one in Champagne!  I think I'm gonna get a lot of wear out of this scarf.


----------



## orinoco

my cocoshell and sunshine from active endeavors just arrived!!

and i have to say... cocoshell was definitely worth it.. but sunshine was rather meh same luxurious material but the colour was just really plain and common, doesn't show up the lovely texture of LQ, kwim? i think i'll stick with more unique colours from now on....  next one on the list is punch!!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

bandersox said:


> Thanks for all this great info! I just bought (pre-ordered) my first one in Champagne! I think I'm gonna get a lot of wear out of this scarf.


 
Ohhh..Champagne! Where did you find this color for pre-order? It sounds lovely 

TIA


----------



## bandersox

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Ohhh..Champagne! Where did you find this color for pre-order? It sounds lovely
> 
> TIA



http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/lo...FQGLYAodwH-1JQ

I'm just crazy about the yellow undertone in it.  Now I need to learn how to tie that keyhole knot, haha.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

bandersox said:


> http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/lo...FQGLYAodwH-1JQ
> 
> I'm just crazy about the yellow undertone in it. Now I need to learn how to tie that keyhole knot, haha.


 
Perfect...Thanks for your quick response!  I know you will get the hang of how to tie your beautiful LQ in no time 

Also, I know there might be some instructions throughout this thread too on how to tie the scarf in different ways. I know it's a long thread but maybe you can just skim through a few pages.

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## Cassiopeia

KristyDarling-Friday is almost here!  I can't wait until you receive it.  We'll be waiting to hear from you 

Toki-Thank you so much.  I'll get another LQ to replace it eventually.  And I may get Love again.  I really did like the color.

KittyKittyCatCat-congrats on parfait!  I would love to see pictures of it.  That's another color I am wanting.  I love that there are so many colors, but boy, it certainly makes choosing one harder.  

Bandersox-wow, champagne sounds lovely

orinoco-Congrats on your new LQ's


----------



## bandersox

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Perfect...Thanks for your quick response!  I know you will get the hang of how to tie your beautiful LQ in no time
> 
> Also, I know there might be some instructions throughout this thread too on how to tie the scarf in different ways. I know it's a long thread but maybe you can just skim through a few pages.
> 
> Welcome to TPF!



Well if I accidentally asphyxiate myself while tying it, at least I'll go out in style. 
I get the feeling when it finally arrives, I'm gonna end up buying more in more colors.  This is a dark road you've all lead me down...

At least I'm not alone!  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## jennylovexo

orinoco said:


> my cocoshell and sunshine from active endeavors just arrived!!
> 
> and i have to say... cocoshell was definitely worth it.. but sunshine was rather meh same luxurious material but the colour was just really plain and common, doesn't show up the lovely texture of LQ, kwim? i think i'll stick with more unique colours from now on....  next one on the list is punch!!!



 So glad you  your cocoshell!!!  Will you be returning your sunshine??


----------



## jennylovexo

bandersox said:


> Well if I accidentally asphyxiate myself while tying it, at least I'll go out in style.
> I get the feeling when it finally arrives, I'm gonna end up buying more in more colors.  This is a dark road you've all lead me down...
> 
> At least I'm not alone!  Thanks for the welcome!



  You are hysterical.  I hope you don't asphyxiate yourself w/your LQ ush:


----------



## Kisa

bandersox said:


> http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/lo...FQGLYAodwH-1JQ
> 
> I'm just crazy about the yellow undertone in it.  Now I need to learn how to tie that keyhole knot, haha.



Do you mean the knot in the blue scarf that girl (Nikki Hilton maybe?) is wearing? Isn't that just the scarf doubled and wrapped around the neck, then the other end tucked through the loop at the doubled end? Just really curious, what is this keyhole knot!


----------



## KristyDarling

I just got my first LQ scarf, and I now know what all the hype is about!  Cocoshell is a gorgeous color. I was worried it'd be "boring," but I wanted something easy to match with my wardrobe -- it's a neutral shade of medium gray-brown/cocoa, and it's deep enough to be interesting. A very wearable, special, and organic-looking color, indeed.  I think the soft, light, linen texture is what distinguishes LQ from all the other scarves out there. The texture is not just super-soft against the skin, it's also VISIBLE...it's not an open weave, but you can actually *see* all the stitches. Anyway, sorry for rambling but I'm hoping my description will help anyone else who might be curious about LQ. I'm so happy!


----------



## Cassiopeia

KristyDarling-Woo hoo  I am so happy you really like your first LQ!  Congrats, and enjoy it!  Just be warned...you will want many more.  hehehehe...


----------



## chinkee21

bandersox said:


> Thanks for all this great info! I just bought (pre-ordered) my first one in Champagne! I think I'm gonna get a lot of wear out of this scarf.


 Yey!! Do post pics when you receive her!! Very pretty color!!


----------



## alohamariss

So what company are these actually made by?


----------



## tresjoliex

I'm still waiting on my marina. Hopefully it comes today!


----------



## StarBrite310

I am about to order my first LQ  For now I can only get one and I am deciding between Cocoshell and Jeep. I have a question though because I am soooo confused. Is Jeep the same color as Sage??? I can't seem to find out. Someone please help me!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

StarBrite310 said:


> I am about to order my first LQ  For now I can only get one and I am deciding between Cocoshell and Jeep. I have a question though because I am soooo confused. Is Jeep the same color as Sage??? I can't seem to find out. Someone please help me!


 
I am not sure about the green colors (Jeep & Sage), but I hear the *Cocoshell color* is TDF & a very nice neutral color to have!!! 

HTH


----------



## snowbrdgrl

HI everyone,

Anyone know where i can find the red one? I believe the color is called "Love - preferably a website with a coupon code? TIA!!!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ 15% off with code 'jt' at revolveclothing.com and 15% off at tobi.com


 

ooooh whats the tobi code? TIA!


----------



## StarBrite310

Should I get Cocoshell or Jeep for my first LQ? Ahhhh I can't decide!


----------



## StarBrite310

I just ordered Jeep! I hope I love it


----------



## snowbrdgrl

KristyDarling said:


> Tresjolie -- unfortunately I'm not a new customer with Revolve, so can't get the 30%. But, I am a new registered member of Blondette and I just used the first-time purchase discount of 25% to buy a Cocoshell LQ and also a black CC skye screw bracelet!!! I had a great experience with Blondette -- they're very responsive and sweet. The only thing that wasn't so great was the $10 shipping!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to get my first LQ!


 
Did you just sign up on the Blondette website for their newsletters to get the code? how quickly did the Blondette discount code come? I'm desperate to purchase a scarf !


----------



## KristyDarling

snowbrdgrl said:


> Did you just sign up on the Blondette website for their newsletters to get the code? how quickly did the Blondette discount code come? I'm desperate to purchase a scarf !



You just register for a Blondette account. After that, send them an email using their Contact Us link, and request their new customer discount.


----------



## Miamor

I just purchased my first LQ scarf from a store in NYC yesterday.  I couldn't decide between marina and peace/dove.  I ended up purchasing marina and just LOVE it!!

I then obsessed so much over leaving peace/dove behind, that I went back and purchased it today!  Now if only I could find one in meditation/incense...


----------



## chinkee21

snowbrdgrl said:


> ooooh whats the tobi code? TIA!


I made a mistake, tobi only offer 10% off. Code 10GRECHEN.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

KristyDarling said:


> You just register for a Blondette account. After that, send them an email using their Contact Us link, and request their new customer discount.


 

Great, thanks!!


----------



## socalgem

Congrats to everyone that has joined the LQ bandwagon. A word of caution, they do become addicting.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

socalgem said:


> Congrats to everyone that has joined the LQ bandwagon. A word of caution, they do become addicting.


 
I bought 2 in 2 days... they haven't even come yet... but I think that's it for me.... I have to draw the line


----------



## kazu

I got 2 for spring/summer and pre-order 2 for fall/winter.  I love them and the colors are amazing.  But then again I have to say it does not feel as nice as the pashmina scarf I usually get.


----------



## Lanier

Miamor said:


> I just purchased my first LQ scarf from a store in NYC yesterday.  I couldn't decide between marina and peace/dove.  I ended up purchasing marina and just LOVE it!!
> 
> I then obsessed so much over leaving peace/dove behind, that I went back and purchased it today!  Now if only I could find one in meditation/incense...



I thinking about purchasing Marina - it looks like a gorgeous color!


----------



## Cassiopeia

Congrats on all your new LQ's everyone!  

I can't wait to see more pictures once the fall colors are released.


----------



## chinkee21

Miamor said:


> I just purchased my first LQ scarf from a store in NYC yesterday.  I couldn't decide between marina and peace/dove.  I ended up purchasing marina and just LOVE it!!
> 
> I then obsessed so much over leaving peace/dove behind, that I went back and purchased it today!  Now if only I could find one in meditation/incense...


They have Meditation at singer22.com


----------



## chinkee21

snowbrdgrl said:


> I bought 2 in 2 days... they haven't even come yet... but I think that's it for me.... I have to draw the line


Have you seen the fall colors swatches?


----------



## Miamor

Lanier -  Marina really is lovely.  Kind of a cool, muted shade of blue.

Chinkee21 - I can tell you are a BAD influence, but in a good way!!!

The fall colors look amazing.  Does anyone know if the material will be the same or if they will be thicker?  I'm also really digging Regale and Maritime.  I want Meditation but think something more colorful would be great too.  It's so hard to decide!!!  Maybe I should get 2 more for fall??:s  I definitely need to see more pics before I order anything from the fall line...


----------



## StarBrite310

Yay it said my Jeep LQ will be delivered this Thursday! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Miamor

Congrats StarBrite!!!   Can you post a pic or two once it arrives???  Jeep is such a great color....


----------



## cocobella

I just purchased my first LQ last night and I absolutely love it. I got it in cocoshell. I found it for  $68 in a small shop in Montauk NY. I plan to buy more! - maybe cosmopolitan next...


----------



## snowbrdgrl

chinkee21 said:


> They have Meditation at singer22.com


 
they also have meditation on blondette.com 

I bought that using the new customer discount of 25%, and I bought "love" from tobi.com


----------



## sugarcanejane

All the info I've seen says the fall colors will be shipping August 15... so we should be spotting the colors in stores within the next week, right?

I'm very excited for the Mallard color!


----------



## StarBrite310

Miamor said:


> Congrats StarBrite!!!   Can you post a pic or two once it arrives???  Jeep is such a great color....



I definitely will! Especially since most people, including me, have been so confused on whether Jeep and Sage and Palm and Wheatgrass are all similar or the same  

But yeah I will take pix and post them as soon as it arrives


----------



## chinkee21

snowbrdgrl said:


> they also have meditation on blondette.com
> 
> I bought that using the new customer discount of 25%, and I bought "love" from tobi.com


Yey!! Lovely choices!!! Love is so pretty!!


----------



## chinkee21

StarBrite310 said:


> I definitely will! Especially since most people, including me, have been so confused on whether Jeep and Sage and Palm and Wheatgrass are all similar or the same
> 
> But yeah I will take pix and post them as soon as it arrives


 
Oh! You're gonna love Jeep!
*Miamor,* I posted my Jeep a few pages back.


----------



## chinkee21

*Sugarcanejane,* Mallard looks gorgeous in the swatches! I've already pre-ordered it!

*Miamor,* I read somewhere here that they are coming out with a slightly thicker scarves for f/w, forgot which material though..:shame: 2 colors for fall sounds awesome!


----------



## tresjoliex

*2,000th POST!!!!!*

hope my marina comes today!


----------



## Cassiopeia

So far I'm thinking I may want peri passion, violet frost and/or framboise  from the fall collection.  Of course, I will probably change my mind 10 times over before I actually order one.  LOL!

Tresjoliex, did your marina arrive?


----------



## tresjoliex

No!! It's taking forever!!

Oooooh, where is the fall collection up at?


----------



## Cassiopeia

tresjoliex said:


> No!! It's taking forever!!
> 
> Oooooh, where is the fall collection up at?



I am telling you, waiting is the worst part!  I hate waiting for deliveries.  Hope you receive it soon.

BTW, I was just looking at the swatches of the fall collection on the Blue Heaven website.  I think they were posted here before also, but I don't know how many pages back that may have been.


----------



## StarBrite310

My Jeep LQ came today! Yay that was fast! I ordered it from Tobi.com

Anyway I can only describe it as a pure green tea ice cream, wasabi, avocado color. EXACTLY what I wanted 

It's sooooo nice! Now if I can just figure out how to tie it?? I did it quickly for the photo but I think it can be tied better....


----------



## Miamor

StarBrite310 said:


> My Jeep LQ came today! Yay that was fast! I ordered it from Tobi.com
> 
> Anyway I can only describe it as a pure green tea ice cream, wasabi, avocado color. EXACTLY what I wanted
> 
> It's sooooo nice! Now if I can just figure out how to tie it?? I did it quickly for the photo but I think it can be tied better....



What a great color! It looks fantastic!!!!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Miamor

Thanks Chinkee21, I'll look back and find your pics....  I say, you can never see too many of them!! 

And I can't wait to see some of the fall/winter scarves.  It would be great if they were just a touch thicker for cold weather.  But hopefully still super soft!!


----------



## socalgem

It's a great colour for you. Congrats!



StarBrite310 said:


> My Jeep LQ came today! Yay that was fast! I ordered it from Tobi.com
> 
> Anyway I can only describe it as a pure green tea ice cream, wasabi, avocado color. EXACTLY what I wanted
> 
> It's sooooo nice! Now if I can just figure out how to tie it?? I did it quickly for the photo but I think it can be tied better....


----------



## chinkee21

Looks, beautiful on you, *starbrite*!!
*Miamor,* did you see the swatches yet? Which color catches your attention?


----------



## Cassiopeia

StarBrite310 said:


> My Jeep LQ came today! Yay that was fast! I ordered it from Tobi.com
> 
> Anyway I can only describe it as a pure green tea ice cream, wasabi, avocado color. EXACTLY what I wanted
> 
> It's sooooo nice! Now if I can just figure out how to tie it?? I did it quickly for the photo but I think it can be tied better....



Lovely


----------



## Miamor

Chinkee21, there are so many fall colors I want...  Maritime, Regale, Violet frost & Campari.  And of course Meditation. *SIGH*  Oh yeah, Deep teal is hot too!!!! :s What's a gal to do????  
What colors do you want for fall?


----------



## Miamor

Oh. AND I forgot Bordeaux!!  For pity's sake, I want them all!!!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Haha! I feel the same way!ush: I have pre-ordered Porcini, Mallard & Cabernet. And now waiting for Regale when it becomes available! I might also order Bordeaux & Absinthe. Eep!


----------



## jennylovexo

StarBrite310 said:


> My Jeep LQ came today! Yay that was fast! I ordered it from Tobi.com
> 
> Anyway I can only describe it as a pure green tea ice cream, wasabi, avocado color. EXACTLY what I wanted
> 
> It's sooooo nice! Now if I can just figure out how to tie it?? I did it quickly for the photo but I think it can be tied better....



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

http://www.winknyc.com/

30% code DCDEA8

Ground shipping is free and no tax for me, so one LQ comes to $59.50!


----------



## melzy

What color would you say is a good first color to buy for someone who doesn't own any Love Quotes scarves yet?


----------



## Samia

StarBrite310 said:


> My Jeep LQ came today! Yay that was fast! I ordered it from Tobi.com
> 
> Anyway I can only describe it as a pure green tea ice cream, wasabi, avocado color. EXACTLY what I wanted
> 
> It's sooooo nice! Now if I can just figure out how to tie it?? I did it quickly for the photo but I think it can be tied better....


 
I love the color of your LQ, and your room is so cute and girly.


----------



## bags&shoes

I just ordered pale beige (beachl) from shopbob.com.  I am soooo into scarves this summer and fall. I feel like they complete the outfit.  I have LV stephen sprouse, but those are sort of "heavy" in design and these feel completely light and airy...


----------



## tresjoliex

Loves.RM said:


> What color would you say is a good first color to buy for someone who doesn't own any Love Quotes scarves yet?


 
Marina!


----------



## Cassiopeia

LavenderIce said:


> http://www.winknyc.com/
> 
> 30% code DCDEA8
> 
> Ground shipping is free and no tax for me, so one LQ comes to $59.50!



Thanks LavenderIce!  I wish they had one of the colors on my wish list.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Loves.RM said:


> What color would you say is a good first color to buy for someone who doesn't own any Love Quotes scarves yet?


 I would say meditation..black goes with so much and I love the richness of that scarf.


----------



## chinkee21

Hey *tresjoliex,* did you finally get your Marina?


----------



## tresjoliex

^No, I just checked with Singer 22 and its going to ship on November 30th!! Now I have to wait like three months!!!!!!!


----------



## orinoco

TokiliciousJenY said:


> So glad you  your cocoshell!!!  Will you be returning your sunshine??



sorry took awhile for me to reply  i`m actually on vacation right now, dont have regular access to internet! but i think i`m going to let it go on ebay  since its gonna cost me more $$ to ship it back to the US..


----------



## spoiled_brat

I am jumping on the LQ wagon with a purchase of the last Beach one from Revolve!

Missed it last time so this time around I just snatched it! Buy now, think later


----------



## bags&shoes

Lucky you.  I looked on revolve since last night, and I didn't see the beach color.  I have actually ordered 4 from Shopbob because I think these are great for late summer /fall.  I absolutely cannot wait to get them!


----------



## Miamor

LavenderIce said:


> http://www.winknyc.com/
> 
> 30% code DCDEA8
> 
> Ground shipping is free and no tax for me, so one LQ comes to $59.50!



Thank you so much!!!!!!  I just ordered Twilight!!  I love getting discounts!!!!

Now, they said on the website that Twilight was black.  Does anyone know if Twilight is the same as Meditation?  I swear these color names are throwing me for a loop!  I hope it's the same....


----------



## chinkee21

spoiled_brat said:


> I am jumping on the LQ wagon with a purchase of the last Beach one from Revolve!
> 
> Missed it last time so this time around I just snatched it! Buy now, think later


Haha! I like the way you think, girl!!


----------



## bondgirl_77

Miamor said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!! I just ordered Twilight!! I love getting discounts!!!!
> 
> Now, they said on the website that Twilight was black. Does anyone know if Twilight is the same as Meditation? I swear these color names are throwing me for a loop! I hope it's the same....


 
I ordered twilight, too!  I hope it is the same as meditation...I've been wanting it forever!


----------



## Miamor

Congrats bondgirl_77!!!  Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Krazzy

are these only in linen or something thicker for winter too??? i LOVE them but i need something for the cold too


----------



## LavenderIce

Krazzy said:


> are these only in linen or something thicker for winter too??? i LOVE them but i need something for the cold too


 
They're linen/viscose, very lightweight scarves.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I think Love Quotes also makes a different blend other than linen/vicose that's a bit heavier.  I'm pretty sure I've seen them in online stores. Anyone else?


----------



## chinkee21

Yeah, they are coming out with a thicker blend for fall/winter, haven't seen it though.


----------



## Krazzy

That's great that there's a heavier version bc it wouldn't be practical for me to get a linen one even though they are gorgeous! I totally love this thread and wish I could have a huge LQ collection too.


----------



## bags&shoes

I did a pre-order on BlueHeaven for the fall colors.  Are these going to be heavier weight? That would be great. I think they were $88 so maybe they are heavier...


----------



## chinkee21

^^ I don't think they are the thicker ones...it says it's still linen/viscose blend on their website. Which color did you pre-order?


----------



## bags&shoes

Chinkee, 
I ordered the Bordeaux and the Mercury. I thought those colors would look great with the Black dresses I wear to work, and the dark jeans I wear everyplace else. 
I was looking at the SWORD leather jackets thread, and wouldn't these go great?


----------



## spoiled_brat

^ ooh, I like Bordeaux!

I also like how Deep Teal looks... hope nobody minds if I post the swatches here


----------



## Krazzy

omg...all of those colors are soo pretty!


----------



## bags&shoes

Looking at that list  ^ I can see at least 4 more colors that would fit into my wardrobe. but I think I have enough for now... A few scarves is enough.


----------



## willyouletgo

I just ordered a yoga from winknyc with the discount! I am totally stoked I love quirky hats scarfs for late summer and fall this year.. and the yoga should go with everything... Any stores in LA sells these in person?


----------



## sugarcanejane

I am getting really impatient for the fall colors to show up in stores.  I keep calling all the places I can think of that might carry them, with no luck.  Ugh.  When will they be available?  :wondering


----------



## tweetie

LavenderIce said:


> http://www.winknyc.com/
> 
> 30% code DCDEA8
> 
> Ground shipping is free and no tax for me, so one LQ comes to $59.50!


 
Thanks for the code LavenderIce!   I kept missing the good sales earlier in the summer and I'm so happy this place has Jeep in stock...  It's now on it's way!


----------



## Miamor

My twilight scarf is supposed to arrive tomorrow, but I'll probably miss the delivery!!    I wish I didn't have to go in, but that simply isn't an option.......  Oh well, will have to stay home on Wednesday to make sure I get it!!!!


----------



## mintpearl

thank you LavendarIce for the great code!

Just ordered two LQ scarves: cocoshell and jeep... I love wearing lightweight viscose scarves in the summer... It's kind of become my signature... but these will be my first LQ ones...  I can't wait to get them... think they will transition perfectly into fall!


----------



## chinkee21

bags&shoes said:


> Chinkee,
> I ordered the Bordeaux and the Mercury. I thought those colors would look great with the Black dresses I wear to work, and the dark jeans I wear everyplace else.
> I was looking at the SWORD leather jackets thread, and wouldn't these go great?


Bordy would totally look hot with dark jeans!! So will Mercury!!! Goodness me! SWORD leather jackets are H-O-T!!! I was so tempted to get one couple weeks ago! But I came to my senses that 3 leather jackets where I live is just too much.


----------



## chinkee21

spoiled_brat said:


> ^ ooh, I like Bordeaux!
> 
> I also like how Deep Teal looks... hope nobody minds if I post the swatches here


 I don't mind! I love looking at the swatches so much I saved it on my laptop! Hahaha! So which colors are you getting?


----------



## chinkee21

sugarcanejane said:


> I am getting really impatient for the fall colors to show up in stores. I keep calling all the places I can think of that might carry them, with no luck. Ugh. When will they be available? :wondering


I am so with you on this!!!..................:tumbleweed:
I've pre-ordered mine last July 23 and still dunno when they will be available!


----------



## spoiled_brat

chinkee21 said:


> I don't mind! I love looking at the swatches so much I saved it on my laptop! Hahaha! So which colors are you getting?


 
Me? I am still waiting for my Beach to arrive (first LQ!) and then I will decide on how many more I need! Muahaha...

Just read your post a couple of pages back in regards to which colours you are getting... I like both Porcini and Mallard! I think you should get Bordeaux, too... Heck, get all of them


----------



## Cassiopeia

The new fall colors are just gorgeous!  I keep changing my mind on which one I want now.  LOL!


----------



## bags&shoes

My LQ scarves from ShopBop (beach, and peace) are taking FOREVER!. they're supposed to arrive the 28th... I am so excited.


----------



## tresjoliex

So I don't know if I should wait until November to get my marina, or just get meditation instead.


----------



## socalgem

I hope everyone is still rocking their LQ's.


----------



## Miamor

bondgirl_77,

I just got my Twilight LQ in the mail and guess what?!?!?!?  It's actually labeled Meditation!!!!!   I guess the listing on the website is old.  And my quote is "Love thy neighbor as thy self...." - Leviticus

Let us know when you get yours!!  I can't wait to wear it!!!!  And of course purchase more in the fall colors!!


----------



## alohamariss

FYI they're being sold in Bloomingdale's stores, the fall colors are gorgeous!!


----------



## bags&shoes

They're not online yet!  Maybe I'll take a run down there this weekend!!


----------



## PreciousLaur19

Hey guys-
I just ordered another from winknyc   but i've never ordered through them before, how long did it take for you to get?  I want it like NOW!  I hope this twilight color really is like meditation because I've wanted meditation forever, but couldn't pass up the great discount!! Girls- for anyone who has twilight can you post some pictures of it? I'm way tooo ansy over here! 

thank you!


----------



## bondgirl_77

Miamor said:


> bondgirl_77,
> 
> I just got my Twilight LQ in the mail and guess what?!?!?!? It's actually labeled Meditation!!!!! I guess the listing on the website is old. And my quote is "Love thy neighbor as thy self...." - Leviticus
> 
> Let us know when you get yours!! I can't wait to wear it!!!! And of course purchase more in the fall colors!!


 
Sa-weet!!!!  This is the best news ever!!!  Hope mine is the same as yours!!!!  I am out of town for a couple days so hopefully it will be waiting on my step when I get back


----------



## bags&shoes

I just got my scarves from Shopbob!.  Wowww. (Beach and Peace) They are really luxe. They are so great with a Tee-shirt and jeans (they really step-up that look) or with a shift dress and heels for work.  These are really fabulous wardrobe staples.  They just seem to complete the outfit, without being overwhelming in pattern or texture.


----------



## Miamor

PreciousLaur19 said:


> Hey guys-
> I just ordered another from winknyc   but i've never ordered through them before, how long did it take for you to get?  I want it like NOW!  I hope this twilight color really is like meditation because I've wanted meditation forever, but couldn't pass up the great discount!! Girls- for anyone who has twilight can you post some pictures of it? I'm way tooo ansy over here!
> 
> thank you!




I ordered Twilight from WINK and received it the very next day (free shipping, UPS).  I also just ordered a pair of navy Hunter boots from them (30% off w/ free shipping) and received them the next day too, but then I live in NYC.  They call it Twilight on the website, but when I received it, it was labeled Meditation.  And it is beautiful!!!      You'll LOVE it!


----------



## Krazzy

is the 30% wink code still working? what is it?


----------



## bags&shoes

I just got notice from BlueHeaven.com that my fall pre-orders have shipped (mercury, bordeaux)


----------



## Miamor

Krazzy --- They just had a one day, 30% off thing, but that was on Wednesday.  There was a post a couple of pages back for a different 30% off code that might still work.....


----------



## chinkee21

alohamariss said:


> FYI they're being sold in Bloomingdale's stores, the fall colors are gorgeous!!


Whoah! So jealous!! I wish there's a store that sold them here where I live!!


----------



## LavenderIce

PreciousLaur19 said:


> Hey guys-
> I just ordered another from winknyc   but i've never ordered through them before, how long did it take for you to get? I want it like NOW! I hope this twilight color really is like meditation because I've wanted meditation forever, but couldn't pass up the great discount!! Girls- for anyone who has twilight can you post some pictures of it? I'm way tooo ansy over here!
> 
> thank you!


 
Congrats on your purchase!  I am waiting for my wink purchase today.  They were delivered yesterday, but were not left because they require  a signature.  It took a week with free ground shipping to Cali.


----------



## Avril

Yay! I just ordered my first LQ scarf (bali) from Revolve, can't wait til it arrives


----------



## noah8077

bags&shoes said:


> I just got notice from BlueHeaven.com that my fall pre-orders have shipped (mercury, bordeaux)


 

I just ordered my first LQ scarf, Bordeaux from them too!


----------



## jennylovexo

oooh ooooh post your fall colors when you guys get them


----------



## Cassiopeia

TokiliciousJenY said:


> oooh ooooh post your fall colors when you guys get them



Yes!  Please do post some pics everyone.  I can't wait to see them


----------



## PreciousLaur19

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on your purchase! I am waiting for my wink purchase today. They were delivered yesterday, but were not left because they require a signature. It took a week with free ground shipping to Cali.


 
I just realized that my scarf came yesterday & since I was out doing more shopping I probably shouldn't be, I wasn't around to sign for it- how annoying!!! Hopefully someone's around today so when I get home from work I can wear it! haha It took almost a week to get to me too..and I'm only a state over!!!

oh well it'll be worth it, and it's just getting to the perfect weather for these scarves everyday!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Starbrite-your jeep LQ looks great!

I can't wait to see the fall colours!


----------



## Anna Sofie

I'm thinking of buying my first LQ scarve(s). There are so many gorgeous colours, makes it tough to choose. I'll probably go with marina and bordeaux.
Does anyone know any working coupon for blueheavenboutique? Anyone knows when Revolve clothing will get new colours? Thanks!


----------



## bandersox

My first LQ scarf in champagne came today!! 

I'll have to try taking a picture of it tomorrow - the scarf is gorgeous.  It's just the right size and color (like wearing transparent gold without the gaudy shine).

"It is love alone that gives worth to all things." - Saint Teresa de Jesus.


----------



## chinkee21

^^Wow!! Fall colors are already available?? May I ask where you got yours?


----------



## CoachGirl12

What color Love Quote scarf do you gals think would go best w/a brown winter coat?


----------



## downrabbithole

These scarves are great, but I get mine off the street or at H&M and they seem to look similar to me! hehe.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

I'm so excited!! I just got back from the mall and found a couple of scarves - cobalt and parfait (blue and light pink) for only $40 each!!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

oh by the way... does anyone know if these can be safely ironed?


----------



## spoiled_brat

^ I imagine you can iron these with a slightly warm iron... not too sure, though.

Try on a small area and see how that goes.

By the way, I got my Beach in the mail and I have been wearing it every friggin day now! So comfy and warm!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

^^I tried ironing using Medium heat (used the "cotton" setting on my iron which is lower heat than the "linen" setting) - and worked out well! I think these scarves are a lot more durable than I first thought!


----------



## Raffaluv

snowbrdgrl said:


> I'm so excited!! I just got back from the mall and found a couple of scarves - cobalt and parfait (blue and light pink) for only $40 each!!


 


Congrats!!!  The light pink sounds pretty!  is cobalt a brighter blue?  That's a great sale!  May I ask what store you found them


----------



## kittykittycatcat

CoachGirl12 said:


> What color Love Quote scarf do you gals think would go best w/a brown winter coat?


 Cream!


----------



## Cassiopeia

snowbrdgrl said:


> I'm so excited!! I just got back from the mall and found a couple of scarves - cobalt and parfait (blue and light pink) for only $40 each!!



Wow, great deals!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kittykittycatcat said:


> Cream!


Thats what I was gonna go with kitty! Thanks!


----------



## socalgem

Congrats to all the new LQ buyers.


----------



## spoiled_brat

^ socalgem, are you eyeing any fall colours to add to your collection?


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Raffaluv said:


> Congrats!!! The light pink sounds pretty! is cobalt a brighter blue? That's a great sale! May I ask what store you found them


 
I got them at Winners in Canada


----------



## pinkmitsy4

i should go check out my winners! is it the one in Toronto?


----------



## tweetie

Wow - holy moly!  I can't believe you found them at Winners... mine never has anything good.  Did they have a lot in stock?  I may have to make a trip to mine.


----------



## spoiled_brat

Whattt...???!!! *runs off to Winners*


----------



## bondgirl_77

Miamor said:


> bondgirl_77,
> 
> I just got my Twilight LQ in the mail and guess what?!?!?!? It's actually labeled Meditation!!!!! I guess the listing on the website is old. And my quote is "Love thy neighbor as thy self...." - Leviticus
> 
> Let us know when you get yours!! I can't wait to wear it!!!! And of course purchase more in the fall colors!!


 
Miamor; I finally got my scarf from Wink (I was out of town, it was delivered, no one to sign for it, so then got delivered to my work where they lost it for 2 days) and it's Meditation!!!  Yah!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

snowbrdgrl said:


> I got them at Winners in Canada


 

Thanks so sharing snowbrdgrl!  Winners sounds fab!  I wish we had one here in US!! Post pics!!  

Bondgirl congrats, the perfect "homecoming" gift


----------



## chinkee21

Gee....when are they getting the fall colors in I'm tired of waiting..it's been a month and 15 days since I pre-ordered them.


----------



## jennylovexo

Anyone get the fall colors yet?   I'm really anxious to see them!!


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Me too! I can't wait to see all the colors. I'll be so tempted to get more!!


----------



## chinkee21

^^Which colors do you have so far?


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I have quite a few from the Spring colors..I posted some pics earlier in the thread and I'm debating which fall colors to get. I can't wait to get feedback on what looks best irl!


----------



## kazu

Blue Heaven has fall colors in stock already. I got moonbeam and charcoal.


----------



## Anna Sofie

^There's a 15% off coupon at blueheaven, coupon code is FALL


----------



## lilsmiles

Hi, can anyone describe what color Twilight is? It's on WinkNYC and it's the only one I couldn't find on the color charts at Blue Heaven. Also the colors are kinda hard to tell with just a swatch. Is Regale a dark blue or purple?? Is Moonbeam like a light blue, light greenish, or white-ish?  

BTW there's a 30% off code for new customers at Wink in the deals & steals section "CSS8". Get 'em before they're gone, because last time they were gone quick!!


----------



## jennylovexo

kazu said:


> Blue Heaven has fall colors in stock already. I got moonbeam and charcoal.


 
how do you like your moonbeam?  i had that preordered from Lisa Kline but I changed my mind on it. ush:


----------



## jennylovexo

lilsmiles said:


> Hi, can anyone describe what color Twilight is? It's on WinkNYC and it's the only one I couldn't find on the color charts at Blue Heaven. Also the colors are kinda hard to tell with just a swatch. Is Regale a dark blue or purple?? Is Moonbeam like a light blue, light greenish, or white-ish?
> 
> BTW there's a 30% off code for new customers at Wink in the deals & steals section "CSS8". Get 'em before they're gone, because last time they were gone quick!!


 
WinkNYC says that twilight = black so I'm guessing it's the new name for meditation.  HTH!


----------



## bondgirl_77

lilsmiles said:


> Hi, can anyone describe what color Twilight is? It's on WinkNYC and it's the only one I couldn't find on the color charts at Blue Heaven. Also the colors are kinda hard to tell with just a swatch. Is Regale a dark blue or purple?? Is Moonbeam like a light blue, light greenish, or white-ish?
> 
> BTW there's a 30% off code for new customers at Wink in the deals & steals section "CSS8". Get 'em before they're gone, because last time they were gone quick!!


 
It is meditation...I ordered the "twilight" from Wink and it said "Meditation" on the sticker when it arrived.


----------



## viba424

I just my first one today. Its a kind of an emerald blue, gourgeous! 

Somebody recommended this brand to me on another thread and they were so right! I think I might go back tomorrow for another one. I dont know what color!! I suppose a black is a must? 

The greens seemed to springy, and the khackis might wash me out. They didnt have much in the red family. Nice purples though. I need something for a black coat.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Anyone get the fall colors yet?  I'm really anxious to see them!!


 Same!!!


----------



## jennylovexo

viba424 said:


> I just my first one today. Its a kind of an emerald blue, gourgeous!
> 
> Somebody recommended this brand to me on another thread and they were so right! I think I might go back tomorrow for another one. I dont know what color!! I suppose a black is a must?
> 
> The greens seemed to springy, and the khackis might wash me out. They didnt have much in the red family. Nice purples though. I need something for a black coat.


 
Congrats!!!  What color is your blue, do you know the name?  

Black is definitely a must have, for me at least!   I really love the pinks and purples too!!    Welcome to the LQ addiction!!


----------



## Lanier

I just ordered my first LQ scarf, in *cobalt*! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## karenab

where's the best place to order the Fall colours please?

 opps. I see  - sorry!


----------



## karenab

Anyone know where online (or in stores) sells the winter thicker fabric version?


----------



## Cassiopeia

So, anyone have pictures yet of their new fall scarves?  I'm so anxious to see them


----------



## burberryaholic

I had never heard of Love Quote scarves until I read this thread--now I am obsessed and really want (need?) one!!  Someone please take my AMEX and destroy it.  Thanks


----------



## stylefly

karenab said:


> Anyone know where online (or in stores) sells the winter thicker fabric version?



Hey Karen! The thicker ones are amazing- really soft- but just so you know they are somewhat thinner than the originals in terms of width so they look a bit different on. All of the new Fall colours are gorgeous. The person above me who ordered Cobalt is going to LOVE it- it's such a stunning, rich blue !


----------



## kittykittycatcat

What is the winter scarf like? Does anyone know where I can see a big pic of it? 

It says rayon/poly mix. That seems overpriced for a scarf made from that material....


----------



## karenab

where can I get them? The material for fall colours on blue heaven is described as the same for the summer ones.  Where has the thicker fabric ones?


----------



## maisydaisy

UNUSUALTHREADS.COM HAS STOCK, AND EVERY  NEW FALL COLOR IS AVAILABLE ON PREORDER FOR SEPTEMBER 30.  THAT'S ONLY 2 WEEKS AWAY!  THEY HAVE A SMALL DISCOUNT AND OFFER FREE WORLDWIDE SHIPPING! JUST GOT MARITIME AND CHAMPAGNE.  OO LA LA !!!!


----------



## TresChic35

Can we see some modeling pictures of these scarves?

I just got my "mercury" one and I'm not very thrilled with it.  Its a light grey color and looks like an homeless person's or old lady's rags on me.  It looks so good on the celebs, why can't I pull off this look?


----------



## londonChanel

Funny you say that, I don't see what the big deal is on these scarves.
The seem boring to me and they aren't cheap.  Why not just find one at the store with fabulous materials and donate to great cause. 

I am probably missing something, I am often fashion challenged.  Currently I am wearing Juicy velour blue sweats (no writing on my butt though) and a brown Michael Stars tank...ha ha...and knitted slippers in brown and yellow that my grandma made me.  

xoxo


----------



## shamsi

cobalt or bali?  I want a blue, and I like both of them, they will work w/ clothes I have, but I can't decide.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Have you seen the Regale swatch? It's an amazing shade of blue/indigo!


----------



## londonChanel

OK, so I've been checking out these scarves, and they are really nice looking.  Are they really soft and warm?  Why so expensive?  I do like the appearance.  I'd buy one online if I knew for sure they were worth it.  How soft?
Thanks!


----------



## chinkee21

OMG! Has anyone seen the new colors on tobi.com?? How come those aren't included in the Fall swatches? Or did they rename them ...


----------



## shamsi

chinkee21 said:


> OMG! Has anyone seen the new colors on tobi.com?? How come those aren't included in the Fall swatches? Or did they rename them ...


they look thicker than the linen ones?  I really like whatever that blue color they call lapis.  maybe i'll get that one.  decisions.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Yep, you are right, Lapis Lazuli, Greylange, Merlot, Cashmere & Caviar are 65% Polyester/45% Rayon blend.


----------



## Miamor

bondgirl_77 said:


> Miamor; I finally got my scarf from Wink (I was out of town, it was delivered, no one to sign for it, so then got delivered to my work where they lost it for 2 days) and it's Meditation!!!  Yah!!!




Fabulous!!!  Have you had a chance to wear it yet??  I'm seriously thinking about ordering Regale.  I just can't seem to get enough!!!!


----------



## Miamor

I just looked at the heavier weighted ones on Tobi. I'm not sure I like the drape as much as the linen ones...  The colors look good though.  Think I might just stock up on a few more of the fall colors.  Regale is calling my name.


----------



## chinkee21

I saw Regale on shopbop.com, I was expecting an Indigo color...it looked violet to me, what do you think?


----------



## bondgirl_77

shamsi said:


> cobalt or bali? I want a blue, and I like both of them, they will work w/ clothes I have, but I can't decide.


 
They are the same color!   They renamed cobalt to bali earlier in the year, but depending where you buy, it may still be called cobalt.  I have it and it's gorgeous!  (Plus cobalt blue is supposedly THE color for spring, kind of how purple is for fall....need any more excuses to buy? )


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

stylefly said:


> Hey Karen! The thicker ones are amazing- really soft- but just so you know they are somewhat thinner than the originals in terms of width so they look a bit different on. All of the new Fall colours are gorgeous. The person above me who ordered Cobalt is going to LOVE it- it's such a stunning, rich blue !


 
Have you see one in IRL *Stylefly* with the new material - 65% polyester, 35% rayon blend  My understanding is that they are a little thicker but I hope it's not too thick since I still want something like weight since I live in Cali. The colors are so rich in these new style/materials, I could NOT resist!!!

I just ordered 2 from Tobi in the* Lapiz Lazuli & Chanterelle* colors...I sincerely hope I will not be disappointed!  Will report back to you gals once I get mine.

Please share any feedback you have so far about these...TIA


----------



## Drop Dead Red

xxxxxx*
read our rules!* has fall colors in stock!!!!


----------



## Drop Dead Red

I have FOG, MARINA, WETSAND, NIGHTSKY and FOG!! If I knew how to post the picture I would..Im banging my head with this website..


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Has anyone seen the LQ scarves  with the *NEW materials* - 65% polyester, 35% rayon blend  My understanding is that they are a little thicker but I hope it's not too thick since I still want something light weight, and that will drape nicely. Plus, I live in So. Cali. so the weather is always pretty good here. The colors are so rich in these new styles/materials, I could NOT resist!!! I know the *width* is going to be _*smaller*_ than the Original LQs, 28.5" vs. 37". Also, the original LQ materials are 50% linen, 50% viscose.

I just ordered 2 from Tobi in the* Lapiz Lazuli & Chanterelle* colors...I sincerely hope I will not be disappointed!  Will report back to you gals once I get mine.

Please share any feedback you have so far about these...TIA


----------



## willyouletgo

I just picked up another one in beach from Jennifer Kaufman Boutique. I love it! it was perfect with an elbow sleeved t-shirt last night.  i am planning some more I love them i am hoping to find a few online on sale *fingers cross*


----------



## Cassiopeia

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Has anyone seen the LQ scarves  with the *NEW materials* - 65% polyester, 35% rayon blend  My understanding is that they are a little thicker but I hope it's not too thick since I still want something light weight, and that will drape nicely. Plus, I live in So. Cali. so the weather is always pretty good here. The colors are so rich in these new styles/materials, I could NOT resist!!! I know the *width* is going to be _*smaller*_ than the Original LQs, 28.5" vs. 37". Also, the original LQ materials are 50% linen, 50% viscose.
> 
> I just ordered 2 from Tobi in the* Lapiz Lazuli & Chanterelle* colors...I sincerely hope I will not be disappointed!  Will report back to you gals once I get mine.
> 
> Please share any feedback you have so far about these...TIA



Great choices!  I can't wait to hear your report once you receive them.  I haven't ordered any of the fall colors yet, but I really think I'll give in once I start seeing new pictures on this thread.  LOL!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Chanterelle looks gorgeous!!! If I hadn't pre-ordered Porcini, I would def. go for it!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ Chanterelle looks gorgeous!!! If I hadn't pre-ordered Porcini, I would def. go for it!!


 
Thanks Chinkee...do you know anything about the NEW materials on the LQs  I so hope I like it & it's not too heavy


----------



## stylefly

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> *Have you see one in IRL* *Stylefly* with the new material - 65% polyester, 35% rayon blend  My understanding is that they are a little thicker but I hope it's not too thick since I still want something like weight since I live in Cali. The colors are so rich in these new style/materials, I could NOT resist!!!
> 
> I just ordered 2 from Tobi in the* Lapiz Lazuli & Chanterelle* colors...I sincerely hope I will not be disappointed!  Will report back to you gals once I get mine.
> 
> Please share any feedback you have so far about these...TIA



Yes of course, we sell them .
They are very soft and not "thick"...just more of a fabric like a thinner felt, if that makes sense. They are also thinner in width than the linen ones.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Thanks *Stylefly *for your feedback...I really appreciate it & I hope I  my 2 LQ scarves that are on the way!! 

I'll report back when I get them....


----------



## chinkee21

^^Yay!! Do post pics when you can!


----------



## Drop Dead Red

xxxxxx

This is FOG if I posted it right..To bad there isnt a delete button


----------



## Drop Dead Red

xxxxxx


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Ooh I'm just looking at the fall colours at Shopbop. They look really nice!!! I think I already have too many though, LOL.


----------



## viba424

How do you tell what color you have? Im looking at the tag and dont see anything. Am I missing something? 

Here are my two beauties. I got marina (?) first, then this emerald green one today. The tag on that one says fall 08, but I already tossed the tag on the blue one, so I cant be certain. I looked at the chart and it might be mallard.

At first I thought lavender would be better than green, but it was a cool color so similar to marina, I opted for the green. Plus it really works with my coloring. I noticed the fringe is different on the two. Whats up with that? Im a newbie so I dont know.

Oh, and thanks for getting me addicted by the way!


----------



## viba424

I was hoping I would come back from lunch and find lots of posts about my amazing and stunning new scarves!!!    

I cant believe how many pages are on this thread! Where have I been, under a rock? I could have had one of these scarves a long time ago.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Are those scarfs the winter ones?


----------



## viba424

pinkmitsy4 said:


> Are those scarfs the winter ones?


 
Hmm, I dont know. Im not familiar with how it works. The tag on the green one says it is, but I threw away the tag on the blue one.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

The summer ones have a linen blend and the winter ones have a rayon blend, i think.  They are a bit heavier material.


----------



## viba424

pinkmitsy4 said:


> The summer ones have a linen blend and the winter ones have a rayon blend, i think. They are a bit heavier material.


 
Yes, they are winter. They are both have a thicker weave and are not the lightweight linen ones.


----------



## chinkee21

viba424 said:


> How do you tell what color you have? Im looking at the tag and dont see anything. Am I missing something?
> 
> Here are my two beauties. I got marina (?) first, then this emerald green one today. The tag on that one says fall 08, but I already tossed the tag on the blue one, so I cant be certain. I looked at the chart and it might be mallard.
> 
> At first I thought lavender would be better than green, but it was a cool color so similar to marina, I opted for the green. Plus it really works with my coloring. I noticed the fringe is different on the two. Whats up with that? Im a newbie so I dont know.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for getting me addicted by the way!



The name of the colors should be written on the plastic bag the scarves came in, atleast that's the case with mine, I got mine from online boutiques though, where did you get yours? The fringe on the green one baffles me, it doesn't look like any LQ Scarves I have seen.. I love the blue one though!


----------



## chinkee21

Drop Dead Red said:


> Can someone PLEASE tell me how to post pictures here..I have 4 of the new FALL colors in stock and want to share them, but Im really fustrated w/ this website..PLEASE HELP..No on has them yet..lol..They are either sold out or back ordered
> 
> www.desireesposhpad.com
> 
> This is FOG if I posted it right..To bad there isnt a delete button
> 
> 
> View attachment 546312



Hmmm I have Fog and it doesn't look like this. Mine is darker. This looks like Porcini, I love it!


----------



## viba424

It is from Loehmanns and they were on hangers, not in plastic bags. They do have the Love Quotes tags on them, and a Loehmanns price tag. 

They just happen to be putting them out when I was there the other night. Freshies!

They had several nice colors - but when I went in there this morning the black and raspberry and orange were gone. There are still tons of colors left though.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

viba424 said:


> It is from Loehmanns and they were on hangers, not in plastic bags. They do have the Love Quotes tags on them, and a Loehmanns price tag.
> 
> They just happen to be putting them out when I was there the other night. Freshies!
> 
> They had several nice colors - but when I went in there this morning the black and raspberry and orange were gone. There are still tons of colors left though.


 
WOW! Loehmanns...who knew they would have these scarves!!! The 2 you selected are gorgeous!!! I am eagerly awaiting my arrival of 2 LQs from Tob.com...I got the Lapis Lazuli & Chanterelle colors. I hope the material is NOT too thick!

Do you live Cali by any chance  Do you think the polyester/rayon blend on the NEW LQs - fall collection will be too heavy for sunny Cali


----------



## viba424

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> WOW! Loehmanns...who knew they would have these scarves!!! The 2 you selected are gorgeous!!! I am eagerly awaiting my arrival of 2 LQs from Tob.com...I got the Lapis Lazuli & Chanterelle colors. I hope the material is NOT too thick!
> 
> Do you live Cali by any chance  Do you think the polyester/rayon blend on the NEW LQs - fall collection will be too heavy for sunny Cali


 
I dont think it would be too thick, I would say perfect for 60 degree weather, so cool mornings and eves. Its so soft. Its a pretty standard weight.


----------



## bondgirl_77

Miamor said:


> Fabulous!!! Have you had a chance to wear it yet?? I'm seriously thinking about ordering Regale. I just can't seem to get enough!!!!


 
Hey Miamor;

I haven't worn it yet...way too hot still in Houston.  It has been cooling off though and they are still blasting AC at work so I may just have to wear it at work...


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

viba424 said:


> I dont think it would be too thick, I would say perfect for 60 degree weather, so cool mornings and eves. Its so soft. Its a pretty standard weight.


 
Perfect...Thanks so much Viba for your feedback  I can't wait to get mine! I went crazy by getting 2 at FULL price...the colors are so rich, I did not feel like waiting & hunting for a deal...KWIM.

What Loehmann's did you find the LQs in? What state?

TIA


----------



## viba424

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Perfect...Thanks so much Viba for your feedback  I can't wait to get mine! I went crazy by getting 2 at FULL price...the colors are so rich, I did not feel like waiting & hunting for a deal...KWIM.
> 
> What Loehmann's did you find the LQs in? What state?
> 
> TIA


 
Just think how much you will wear them. Worth it at any price.


----------



## Cassiopeia

Viba, thank you for posting pics of your new scarves.  I love the blue one!


----------



## viba424

chinkee21 said:


> The fringe on the green one baffles me, it doesn't look like any LQ Scarves I have seen.. I love the blue one though!


 
You dont think theyre fake do you, because the tassels are different? I went back and looked and their love quotes selection had scarves with both kinds, and all the tags looked legit.  :okay:


----------



## sugarcanejane

viba424 said:


> It is from Loehmanns and they were on hangers, not in plastic bags. They do have the Love Quotes tags on them, and a Loehmanns price tag.
> 
> They just happen to be putting them out when I was there the other night. Freshies!
> 
> They had several nice colors - but when I went in there this morning the black and raspberry and orange were gone. There are still tons of colors left though.



Hi,

Could you tell us what Loehmann's you found them in?  If it is close by, I  might go look for some.


----------



## viba424

sugarcanejane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell us what Loehmann's you found them in? If it is close by, I might go look for some.


 
Chicago


----------



## jennylovexo

kittykittycatcat said:


> Ooh I'm just looking at the fall colours at Shopbop. They look really nice!!! I think I already have too many though, LOL.


 

OMGGGGGGGG shopbop has the fall ones up ... i'm going to check out the colors.  

I can't believe lohemann's has LQ


----------



## sugarcanejane

viba424 said:


> Chicago



Ah, you lucky girl.  I am in Los Angeles now.  But Chicago is my hometown.  I miss it a lot.

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## viba424

sugarcanejane said:


> Ah, you lucky girl. I am in Los Angeles now. But Chicago is my hometown. I miss it a lot.
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me.


 
Aww, that is so nice. We miss you too!


----------



## p3bbz

Did someone say Loehmann's has LQ now?? That's like my favorite store! I've tried to stay away from this thread but I may have to think about buying another LQ now!!!


----------



## chinkee21

Ok, I know LQ changes their color name a bit, does anyone know if the Garden is the same as Lime Ice? I talked to an SA in blueheavenboutique.com and was told the that new Absinthe is a little darker and not as bright as the Garden. I have Lime Ice and just wanted to know if Garden=Lime ice. Cause I plan on getting Absinthe as well. TIA!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

chinkee21 said:


> Ok, I know LQ changes their color name a bit, does anyone know if the Garden is the same as Lime Ice? I talked to an SA in blueheavenboutique.com and was told the that new Absinthe is a little darker and not as bright as the Garden. I have Lime Ice and just wanted to know if Garden=Lime ice. Cause I plan on getting Absinthe as well. TIA!


 
Lime Ice & Garden are to 2 completely different colors...check out the photos posted on Tobi.com...they have both photograph & you can see the difference clearly. I have the Lime Ice color too...I  it. I hope the 2 I just ordered from Tobi will NOT be disappointing, or back they will go!

HTH


----------



## chinkee21

^^Thanks!! I will go on tobi right now! I can't wait to see your new fall colors!


----------



## sheanabelle

p3bbz said:


> Did someone say Loehmann's has LQ now?? That's like my favorite store! I've tried to stay away from this thread but I may have to think about buying another LQ now!!!



I know, right?? Which Loehmanns??


----------



## viba424

You guys had me worried I had a fake LQ when you asked about the tassels. But I found a pic of an alternate the tassle style that I have, so we're in the clear. I wonder if its just a fall thing. 

Shows how sad it is when we need to worry so much about fakes these days!


----------



## Couture_CL

Ladies - I went to Italy last week for my vacation and I've packed everything I needed under the sun except for my love quote scarves (Yeah I know I couldn't believe it either), I figure it was going to be warm there so I should have been ok. WELL, I couldn't be more wrong for 2 reasons:

1) It was freezing there, AM and PM in the low 40s and a light weight scarf is actually the PERFECT attire for that type of weather

2) Everyone and their mother in Italy had a love-quote-ish scarf on I am not kidding. It was like the "IT" accessories over there and they sell them all over town in Italy

SO, because it was so cold and the scarves were pretty cheap over there (ranging from 4 euro to 30 euro depending on quality) I bought a few to use while on the trip.

I know this isn't love quote but the pink one I have in this picture (which I bought in Venice, Italy for 12 Euros) reminds me of Lindsay Lohan's cosmopolitan pink LQ.


----------



## Cassiopeia

I wish we had a Loehmann's around here.  I would love to see some of those colors in person.


----------



## shiuri

Wow! Great find!!


----------



## LABAG

I actually found a Love Quote imitation @kOhl's- it was the same weight, linen, and a lovely color for 30.00(got it on sale for 17.50)-It was a deep melon color gorgeous and looks wonderful with navy and tan....love love her.....
I love Love quotes colors but the price for a scarf that is around scares me, I thought the love quote was on the scarf then I would have gladly grabbed a few. I just can't buy into the hype(sorrow gals) when I can get the other(cheaper) version ,Its all about the scarves anyway, isn't it...

You ladies enjoy yours and I'll just keep scoping this thread to look at all the lovely colors you all have.


----------



## chinkee21

Did anybody else pre-order the new fall colors? I am going nuts waiting for them to ship!It's been 2 months now for me!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Well, I'm new to Love Quotes scarves, but I just ordered my first two from pinkmascara.com--Maritime (navy blue) and Ale (warm beige).


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Awesome photo *Couture_CL!! *Thanks for sharing a photo with us from your vacation...the building behind you is very nice, I would LOVE to go to Italy, I am sure there's so much to see & do! Also, I am loving your scarf too...the color really POPS!!! Hopefully you were able to bring 1 or 2 of your RM bags with you too 



Couture_CL said:


> Ladies - I went to Italy last week for my vacation and I've packed everything I needed under the sun except for my love quote scarves (Yeah I know I couldn't believe it either), I figure it was going to be warm there so I should have been ok. WELL, I couldn't be more wrong for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1) It was freezing there, AM and PM in the low 40s and a light weight scarf is actually the PERFECT attire for that type of weather
> 
> 2) Everyone and their mother in Italy had a love-quote-ish scarf on I am not kidding. It was like the "IT" accessories over there and they sell them all over town in Italy
> 
> SO, because it was so cold and the scarves were pretty cheap over there (ranging from 4 euro to 30 euro depending on quality) I bought a few to use while on the trip.
> 
> I know this isn't love quote but the pink one I have in this picture (which I bought in Venice, Italy for 12 Euros) reminds me of Lindsay Lohan's cosmopolitan pink LQ.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

GRREEEATT colors *Cosmo!* I got my eye on the Ale color too...I think it's an awesome neutral color to have in any wardrobe!! I can't wait to get it!

Please share your feedback when you get your gorgeous scarves!

TIA 




Cosmopolitan said:


> Well, I'm new to Love Quotes scarves, but I just ordered my first two from pinkmascara.com--Maritime (navy blue) and Ale (warm beige).


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Has anyone seen the LQ scarves with the *NEW materials* - 65% polyester, 35% rayon blend  My understanding is that they are a little thicker but I hope it's not too thick since I still want something light weight, and that will drape nicely. Plus, I live in So. Cali. so the weather is always pretty good here. The colors are so rich in these new styles/materials, I could NOT resist!!! I know the *width* is going to be _*smaller*_ than the Original LQs, 28.5" vs. 37". Also, the original LQ materials are 50% linen, 50% viscose.
> 
> I just ordered 2 from Tobi in the* Lapiz Lazuli & Chanterelle* colors...I sincerely hope I will not be disappointed!  Will report back to you gals once I get mine.
> 
> Please share any feedback you have so far about these...TIA


 
Well, I just want to follow up on my posting above to let everyone know I received my 2 scarves but I must say I was NOT that impressed with them b/c the colors are very "matte like" aka DULL unfortunately...maybe it's the 2 colors I got, who knows. the Lapis Lazuli color really does NOT pop, it's just a light blue/purple like color but more on the blue side. The Chanterelle color was just boring...dusty grey/beige color..nothing special for $85.00. The fabric is NOT too thick, it's just like any old regular polyester/rayon scarf..really nothing too special! 

Needless to say I am sending them back & getting the O.G. LQ scarves in the Regale & Ale color. I really want a good deep purple & a great neutral color...so I hope I will be satisfied this time 

HTH someone with their decisions


----------



## chinkee21

^^Oh! Sorry to hear you didn't like them, do they atleast pay for return shipping  Where did you order them, if I may ask?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> GRREEEATT colors *Cosmo!* I got my eye on the Ale color too...I think it's an awesome neutral color to have in any wardrobe!! I can't wait to get it!
> 
> Please share your feedback when you get your gorgeous scarves!
> 
> TIA


 
^Thanks. I can't wait to get them.  I read your other post and I wanted to stick with the original 50% linen versions too... the linen is what gives these scarfs their great airy drape! I bet the heavier polyester versions don't sell as well. Just my two cents.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

chinkee21 said:


> ^^Oh! Sorry to hear you didn't like them, do they atleast pay for return shipping  Where did you order them, if I may ask?


 
No problem Chinkee...the return shipping is free_ if_ you are doing an exchange...if not, then the fee is $5.00...not too bad. I ordered from Tobi.com & they give you a return label to ship the items back to them via UPS, so it's pretty easy & no hassle.

I am going to do an exchange & get the Regale & Ale colors...can't beat the original materials, the drape is nicer on these versus the NEW material in the Polyester/Rayon blend.

I'll post a comment when I get my NEW scarves...hopefully I will  them!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^Thanks. I can't wait to get them.  I read your other post and I wanted to stick with the original 50% linen versions too... the linen is what gives these scarfs their great airy drape! I bet the heavier polyester versions don't sell as well. Just my two cents.


 
Yep...you're right Cosmo! The drape on the original LQ scarves are THE BEST, now that I have tried out the other/newer materials LQs...they are rather blahh IMO. Plus I live in sunny So. Cali, so I really don't _need _the thicker material & I want to be able to actually wear the scarf & not have it sitting in my closet for a random cold night....KWIM


----------



## Drop Dead Red

please read our rules, you may not advertise here.


----------



## socalgem

I've been rocking my scarves as much as I can. I love each and every one of them. 

I've also have turned a few friends in LQ lovers.


----------



## tresjoliex

I don't know if I like the new ones....


----------



## socalgem

I thought I would like the new ones and was ready to buy them, but I haven't really been impressed.



tresjoliex said:


> I don't know if I like the new ones....


----------



## clearbright

i am going to stick with the original linen blend too... i love the larger size and airy drape, whereas the new version just looks like a regular pashmina. 

plus i feel like $85 is too much for rayon/poly!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

clearbright said:


> i am going to stick with the original linen blend too... i love the larger size and airy drape, whereas the new version just looks like a regular pashmina.
> 
> plus i feel like $85 is too much for rayon/poly!


 
You are absolutely CORRECT *Clearbright...*I wish someone had posted some comments like I did about the newer Rayon/Poly blend LQs...really would saved me the hassle However I am glad I can spread the word to everyone else 

Are you getting any LQs...if so, what colors


----------



## clearbright

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> You are absolutely CORRECT *Clearbright...*I wish someone had posted some comments like I did about the newer Rayon/Poly blend LQs...really would saved me the hassle However I am glad I can spread the word to everyone else
> 
> Are you getting any LQs...if so, what colors



thanks for taking one for the team!  

i'm thinking of getting porcini and regale... the only problem is i feel like porcini may be too close to my peace LQ, and i have a pashmina in a purple that looks exactly like regale.... so, i don't know!  i will have to think about it some more. i want to see IRL pics of porcini!


----------



## jennylovexo

clearbright said:


> thanks for taking one for the team!


 
  this cracked me up!!  I agree though, thanks *ACL *for taking one for the team!!    I was contemplating getting one of the newer versions of the LQ but I wasn't too sure about it.   With your review I'll stick to the old.  Even though I'm not buying any new ones right now in the future I'll stick to the old blend!!    I hope you like your new colors better IRL!!  Post pics when you get them!


----------



## maybesparrow

Hi ladies! I'm dying to get the Regale and Charcoal color scarves, so I'm trying to figure out where the best deals are. I know Shop Bop has them, but $177 for two scarves seems a little much for my meager post-grad school budget. Any advice? TIA!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Hey *Clearbright! *I honestly think the Porcini color may have a dirty grey look to it...just like the Chanterelle color I had in the Poly/Rayon blend LQ. I found the color to be a little blahhh, so that's why I am going for the Ale color b/c it will be a good neutral & not too _"washed out"_ looking.

Also, even though you may have something close to the Regale color, you can't beat having a LQ too in this deep purple color. At least you know it will be lighter than your pashmina scarf.

The Ale & Regale colors are the 2 I am waiting for, since I am doing an exchange.

GL with your decision


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

maybesparrow said:


> Hi ladies! I'm dying to get the Regale and Charcoal color scarves, so I'm trying to figure out where the best deals are. I know Shop Bop has them, but $177 for two scarves seems a little much for my meager post-grad school budget. Any advice? TIA!


 
Kinda hard right now to find a deal on these beautiful scarves...especially since the colors you're looking at are the NEW FALL colors. The only place I can think of now where you can find the LQ scarves a _little _lower (for $85 vs. $88) is *Pinkmascara.com...*they some of these colors..no Regale but I did see the Charcoal color.

HTH


----------



## maybesparrow

Thanks ACL! You are right about the new color factor, I think I might just bite the bullet and get them, unless I can find a coupon code first. They are so gorgeous.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

maybesparrow said:


> Thanks ACL! You are right about the new color factor, I think I might just bite the bullet and get them, unless I can find a coupon code first. They are so gorgeous.


 
They are really, really nice *Maybesparrow!* I have the Lime Ice color, so I know I will  these NEW colors too! I am not sure why I tried to see what the newer Rayon/Poly blend LQs were like...nothing beats the original!

GL with your decision...don't wait too long I got a feeling the Regale color will gooooo FAST!

Please share your feedback when you get your LQs & I will do the same


----------



## socalgem

I hadn't really paid much attention to what the new LQs were made with, but eww for 85$. Thank goodness I didn't get any.



clearbright said:


> i am going to stick with the original linen blend too... i love the larger size and airy drape, whereas the new version just looks like a regular pashmina.
> 
> plus i feel like $85 is too much for rayon/poly!


----------



## Laurenpop

Hello ladies! Feel free to beat me over the head like a dead horse if this has been asked a bazillion times, but I could really use some help here....I'm trying to tie my scarf just like this:







But I have no freakin' idea how!  I stink at this kinda stuff.


----------



## digby723

1) take the scarf and fold it in half. Both ends of the fringe should be in one hand.
2) now put it around your neck. Hand "A" has both sides of the fringe. Hand "B" hold the "middle" of the scarf.
3) Put the fringe into the "middle" of the scarf.
4) pull until your desired length.

HTH!!


----------



## digby723

*Viba* if you don't mind me asking, how much were the LQ's at Lohemanns? I have 1 on my way to work and ever since I ordered mine a couple of months ago, whenever I go to Lohemanns, I always check, just in case, for LQ's!!


----------



## viba424

digby723 said:


> *viba* if you don't mind me asking, how much were the lq's at lohemanns? I have 1 on my way to work and ever since i ordered mine a couple of months ago, whenever i go to lohemanns, i always check, just in case, for lq's!!


 
$29.99. FYI, they were mostly the heavier version, not linen.


----------



## digby723

^Ok, thanks! I'll probably stop by on my way home from work on Sunday!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Hey *LaurenPOP! *Here's a great website for *Who What Wear*...I love them  I get ALL types of emails about fashion & you're in LUCK b/c there was a little *video* I got about *"How to wear scarves"...*this should help you alot 

Let me know what you think  Also, *Digby's *instructions are great too!

http://www.whowhatwear.com/website/wwwtv.php?id=5s5jqzdj5d
 





Laurenpop said:


> Hello ladies! Feel free to beat me over the head like a dead horse if this has been asked a bazillion times, but I could really use some help here....I'm trying to tie my scarf just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have no freakin' idea how! I stink at this kinda stuff.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

:bump:


----------



## chinkee21

Blondette.com is taking forever to ship my scarves!


----------



## viba424

chinkee21 said:


> Blondette.com is taking forever to ship my scarves!


 
Maybe youll get it today yet...do they ship USPS?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Well I received my two scarves from pinkmascara.com and I'm happy with them. *Maritime* is a dark, inky, navy blue. I was pleasantly surprised that *Ale* is darker IRL than some of the online pics I have seen. Its not pale or pastel at all. Its a very rich, saturated dark khaki/dark camel tan. Sort of the color of ginger ale, even bordering on dijon mustard. These pics from tobi.com are pretty accurate, although Ale appears slightly darker in some lighting.


----------



## kazu

The Maritime color is amazing!!! This would be perfect for fall/winter.  I LIKE~~~~


----------



## chinkee21

viba424 said:


> Maybe youll get it today yet...do they ship USPS?


Actually, from their last email, according to LQ, the ship date of stocks is on Sept 30, so I Blondette will get them a few days later...


----------



## Cassiopeia

Cosmopolitan, I love your new scarves!  Both of those colors are beautiful.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I love the dark navy..good choices!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Hot colors *Cosmo!!! *I can't wait to get my Ale & Regale colored LQs from Tobi.com...they are taking FOREVER to get my returned items process to do the exchange...until then I will be waiting 

Congrats on getting your HOT LQs!!



Cosmopolitan said:


> Well I received my two scarves from pinkmascara.com and I'm happy with them. *Maritime* is a dark, inky, navy blue. I was pleasantly surprised that *Ale* is darker IRL than some of the online pics I have seen. Its not pale or pastel at all. Its a very rich, saturated dark khaki/dark camel tan. Sort of the color of ginger ale, even bordering on dijon mustard. These pics from tobi.com are pretty accurate, although Ale appears slightly darker in some lighting.


----------



## drati

I also have peace and am thinking of getting porcini. I think it's a warmer, more earthy light neutral. I'm not sure whether to get it either -- I'd love to hear from somebody who has seen it IRL.

As for the purple one, if you like to wear it in spring/fall and you love the colour, why not get it? Pashminas are a lot warmer ... I find that love quotes can be worn just about all year round whereas I wouldn't wear a pashmina in the warmer months.



clearbright said:


> thanks for taking one for the team!
> 
> i'm thinking of getting porcini and regale... the only problem is i feel like porcini may be too close to my peace LQ, and i have a pashmina in a purple that looks exactly like regale.... so, i don't know!  i will have to think about it some more. i want to see IRL pics of porcini!


----------



## blu_77

I love the porcini as well, the shade is perfect for any get up. I'm debating on whether getting that or deep teal.........


----------



## shyne1025

I havent been here for ages.. Anyway, I got my Bordeaux from Lisa Kline a week ago.. here she is..









	

		
			
		

		
	
 My LQ collection so far.. ( not in any order) Beach, peace, solar, blue pearl, raspberry mouse, bordeaux


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Stunning collection *Shyne...*you really know how to ROCK the LQs & RMs...you go GIRL!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

here's my one and only LQ....I have no idea what color it is. (it's from Loehmanns.)


----------



## sheanabelle

don't mind my coworkers...we had just gotten off a redeye and couldn't find the bus!


----------



## chinkee21

*shyne1025,* love that Bordeaux!!! What a rich color!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Cute photo *Sheanabelle!! *You all look so happy..especially for a red eye flight! I am so jealous I can't really wear my LQs yet...it's still so FREAKING HOT here in So. Cal...well more summer for me! 

Thanks for sharing your photo...the color looks GRREAATT on you too!


----------



## drati

blu_77 said:


> I love the porcini as well, the shade is perfect for any get up. I'm debating on whether getting that or deep teal.........



Me too! I couldn't decide so I got ... both.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Great color choices* Drati...*please share a photo & your feedback when you get your LQs.

I am hoping to get my Ale & Regale LQs this Friday...finally!!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## stylefly

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Mallard- it's my favourite colour this season by far! I ended up keeping one for myself from our last shipment and have been wearing it _every day_!  it...


----------



## BellaShoes

Is there a shop in Nor Cal (SF) that sells Love Quotes? I would love to see them IRL versus buying them for the first time online....

TIA


----------



## chinkee21

stylefly said:


> I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Mallard- it's my favourite colour this season by far! I ended up keeping one for myself from our last shipment and have been wearing it _every day_!  it...



I have Mallard pre-ordered at Blondette! Also, Porcini & Cabernet, can't wait to get them! I'm also craving for Absinthe & Campari.


----------



## tresjoliex

Merlot is so pretty. Can anyone tell me what the difference in material is? do you like the older material ?
http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/irissinger_2022_242718075


----------



## tresjoliex

Chanterelle


----------



## stylefly

tresjoliex said:


> Merlot is so pretty. Can anyone tell me what the difference in material is? do you like the older material ?
> http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/irissinger_2022_242718075



The new material is a rayon blend, no linen. The two materials do look different and serve a different purpose. Here is Toronto where it's freezing already, we can't keep the new warmer ones in stock right now- but in somewhere like Florida, people will probably keep wearing the linen/viscose ones. Hope this helps!


----------



## BellaShoes

^WOW! The merlot is fabulous!!!!

Can anyone....anyone..... help out as to where to find LQ in San Francisco???


----------



## Cassiopeia

Wow!  Love the merlot.


----------



## tresjoliex

stylefly said:


> The new material is a rayon blend, no linen. The two materials do look different and serve a different purpose. Here is Toronto where it's freezing already, we can't keep the new warmer ones in stock right now- but in somewhere like Florida, people will probably keep wearing the linen/viscose ones. Hope this helps!


 
I'm so bad with materials. I'd have to feel this to know what rayon/viscose is. Is rayon warmer? Thicker?

And yes, that merlot isss soo freaking pretty!


----------



## londonChanel

I will get on the bandwagon with these scarves.  OK, recommendations please.  I am very blonde, blue eyes and wear mostly neutrals...browns, blacks and grays.  I need the warmest one they have.  Thank you!  Oh, and which website is the best right now for ordering, as far as shipping and money...

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

I think marina is one that everyone should definetly have. What colors do you think look well on you?

I think the merlot would go well on you!


----------



## londonChanel

I love the merlot, but do you think it would accentuate a red complexion? I have a freakin' autoimmune thing going on and I have small red dots all over my face. I would not want to accentuate. Maybe the marina? I love them both though. I'm loving red lately. I think I'd go with the rayon since it's warmer. Can you recommend a site to order it from?

Thanks so much.


----------



## tresjoliex

singer22.com has them, but I dont think you can get a discount.

lisakline.com

tobi.com

Are you in the US?


----------



## clearbright

drati said:


> I also have peace and am thinking of getting porcini. I think it's a warmer, more earthy light neutral. I'm not sure whether to get it either -- I'd love to hear from somebody who has seen it IRL.
> 
> As for the purple one, if you like to wear it in spring/fall and you love the colour, why not get it? Pashminas are a lot warmer ... I find that love quotes can be worn just about all year round whereas I wouldn't wear a pashmina in the warmer months.



yes, does anyone have porcini?? 

hmm i'm not sure if i would wear purple in the warmer months... to me it seems more of a fall/winter color. however, i would wear porcini year round... hmmmmm.


----------



## clearbright

BellaShoes said:


> ^WOW! The merlot is fabulous!!!!
> 
> Can anyone....anyone..... help out as to where to find LQ in San Francisco???



i have seen 2 colors at bloomingdale's in westfield SF centre, a few months ago. however, they may have more colors now! maybe you should go check 'em out and report back


----------



## clearbright

tresjoliex said:


> Chanterelle



that looks a lot like peace/dove!


----------



## londonChanel

TresJoliex,
I live in London and the US!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

I just received my 2 *LQs in the Ale & Regale colors...*I just !! I live in So. CA, so the *original materials - Linen & Viscose* is peeeerrrrfect for me & the size of these scarves is grreeattt..you can do so much with them!!! I scored my lovely scarves from *Tobi.com...*check them out. Sorry they have NO discounts on these babies, especially since most of the colors they have are NEW! They have both styles of LQs in the light (original) materials & the newer thicker materials.

FYI...I had 2 of the *LQs in the thicker material* - *Chanterelle & Lapis Lazuli colors* & they were rather blahhh IMHO..the colors were rather flat  I am not sure if they were worth $85.00, especially since the materials are *Polyester & Rayon blend. *I am sure you can find something at your local department store with this combo materials, if you need a thicker scarf...HTH 

PS. The color Vanessa is wearing is from last season I believe..it's an old photo so I doubt it's the Merlot color since this is a newer color for Fall 08. The LQ being worn by Ashley maybe one of the older colors too, in the original material...it's not the Chanterelle color which is the thicker material & it does not drape as nicely as the lighter material LQs.

Good luck ladies on getting your HOT LQs


----------



## drati

^^^ For tobi.com, try 10GRECHEN. Only 10% off but works for me.


----------



## drati

clearbright said:


> that looks a lot like peace/dove!



It's a light neutral, like peace/dove. But it looks a bit darker and def a warmer shade, more dirty, more beige. I think it look quite different to peace. When I get mine I'll post side by side pics. Won't be for another 9 days or so at least though.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

drati said:


> ^^^ For tobi.com, try 10GRECHEN. Only 10% off but works for me.


 
Hey *Drati...*that's only for your very first purchase with Tobi.com....I received this code too & you can use it for ANY item(s). 

After that, there's no more codes unless there's a special/event at Tobi.com, which I have been told LQ scarves are NOT included for any additional discount codes. Who knows maybe they will change their minds as we get closer to Summer & if they are trying to purge their inventory...wishful thinking 

I wish I knew this my first time purchasing something from Tobi.com b/c I would have save the _first time shopper code_ for a bigger purchase!


----------



## Lanier

^ I've used "HELLOTOBI" for 10% off on a LoveQuote scarf from Tobi.com recently


----------



## drati

I've just put my second order through with tobi.com and 10GRECHEN worked on both orders, no problems. 

BTW, that photo of chanterelle up there shows the rayon/poly version. I think the linen once are more saturated in colour, certainly the linen version of charcoal is much darker than the poly version. It'll be interesting to see.



Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Hey *Drati...*that's only for your very first purchase with Tobi.com....I received this code too & you can use it for ANY item(s).
> 
> After that, there's no more codes unless there's a special/event at Tobi.com, which I have been told LQ scarves are NOT included for any additional discount codes. Who knows maybe they will change their minds as we get closer to Summer & if they are trying to purge their inventory...wishful thinking
> 
> I wish I knew this my first time purchasing something from Tobi.com b/c I would have save the _first time shopper code_ for a bigger purchase!


----------



## chinkee21

Mallard, Moonbeam & Absinthe just became available at revolve!

I agree with everyone! Merlot is gorgeous!! But I am also unsure of the new rayon blend...:s I wish we had LQ here in HK....


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

drati said:


> I've just put my second order through with tobi.com and 10GRECHEN worked on both orders, no problems.
> 
> BTW, that photo of chanterelle up there shows the rayon/poly version. I think the linen once are more saturated in colour, certainly the linen version of charcoal is much darker than the poly version. It'll be interesting to see.


 
Well I'll be DAMN!!  The code you mentioned *Drati *does work...how about that!!! I guess I got *straight JACKED* since I tried to use their "FALLATTOBI" code a few weeks ago when it was active & it did not work on my LQs. When I asked about this from one of the SAs they told me codes do NOT apply to LQs, only the first time shopper code that you get.

Well spend away ladies & get those discounts at Tobi.com!!! I am done purchasing LQs for the season...I wish I could have save some money in the process...well they really GOT ME  I still  my LQs, so it's no biggie.

Thanks Drati for sharing this info. with us  I'll keep it in mind if I make any other purchases from Tobi.com in the future...it will be just my luck it won't work...LOL!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am so happy to share I have purchased my first two LQ scarves.... I chose the Italian linen/viscose blend.... in these beautiful fall colors... they should be here next week!

(pics:shopbop.com)

Cobalt








https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon...zoom_detail_v1_m56577569831251457._SX201_.jpg

and Campari


----------



## BellaShoes

clearbright said:


> i have seen 2 colors at bloomingdale's in westfield SF centre, a few months ago. however, they may have more colors now! maybe you should go check 'em out and report back


 
I have to go to Nordstrom this weekend and will drop by Bloomingdales while there....will report back


----------



## chinkee21

*Bella,* beautiful choices!! I am also in need of Campari!! I know you will just love them when you receive it!


----------



## lilsmiles

If you ladies are looking for Campari, WinkNYC has it and if you're a first time customer use "CSS8" to get 30% off. I think it's free ground shipping in the U.S. I'm not a red kind of girl normally so I can't picture it on myself.


----------



## tresjoliex

Hmm, I guess Singer22's pictures are wrong then. Maybe the one Vanessa is wearing is Campari.

Anyways...

ChickDowntown has

COSMOPOLITAN CORAL SKY YOGA LAGOON BALI VIOLET SEAGLASS.

*GET 20% off with code JJ20*


----------



## BellaShoes

^Thank you *tresjoliex*..... I just picked up the cosmopolitan at chickdowntown for 20% off! I just love this color.....

(pic singer22.com)


----------



## chinkee21

lilsmiles said:


> If you ladies are looking for Campari, WinkNYC has it and if you're a first time customer use "CSS8" to get 30% off. I think it's free ground shipping in the U.S. I'm not a red kind of girl normally so I can't picture it on myself.



Thanks for the tip! I just ordered Campari!


----------



## londonChanel

Cute scarves...


----------



## Couture_CL

chinkee21 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just ordered Campari!


 
Hey I just bought the Campari too using the code!!! Thanks *lilsmiles* for posting the code!!

Does anyone know if the Campari is similar to Cherry Pie and/or Love? On the shopbop website it looks really bright, but then on singer22's site it looks much darker on the swatch....just wanted to know if anyone know what the exact shade is?


----------



## chinkee21

^^I emailed Shopbop CS and asked, they said it was a Paprika red, not true red.


----------



## Couture_CL

chinkee21 said:


> ^^I emailed Shopbop CS and asked, they said it was a Paprika red, not true red.


 
Thanks chinkee21! oooh I like the paprika red, i hope it has more of a brick/brown undertone to it!


----------



## drati

Campari sounds delicious. Congratulations you two!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, thanks for the code!!   I've been wanting Cosmopolitan for a while now!   I also bought Bali!


----------



## chinkee21

drati said:


> Campari sounds delicious. Congratulations you two!


Campari sounds like it would go with your 2 Rouille's!


----------



## drati

chinkee21 said:


> Campari sounds like it would go with your 2 Rouille's!



Hm, post pics of yours when you get it, OK?

I don't think I can wear orange/rust so close to my face ... Wish I could, it looks like such a rich, happy colour.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Will do!


----------



## drati

Here are the promised pics of my new scarves that arrived today. These are all the linen ones. The colours are gorgeous. As you can see, my colour palette is a long way from campari!

It was gloomy this afternoo but I've tried to capture the colours as closely as possible. 


f/w 08: charcoal, deep teal, porcini:







My complete family: charcoal, deep teal, porcini, peace, fog:













porcini, peace:


----------



## tresjoliex

drati said:


> Here are the promised pics of my new scarves that arrived today. These are all the linen ones. The colours are gorgeous. As you can see, my colour palette is a long way from campari!
> 
> It was gloomy this afternoo but I've tried to capture the colours as closely as possible.
> 
> 
> f/w 08: charcoal, deep teal, porcini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My complete family: charcoal, deep teal, porcini, peace, fog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> porcini, peace:


 

I love your collection!!


----------



## p3bbz

drati said:


> Here are the promised pics of my new scarves that arrived today. These are all the linen ones. The colours are gorgeous. As you can see, my colour palette is a long way from campari!
> 
> It was gloomy this afternoo but I've tried to capture the colours as closely as possible.
> 
> 
> f/w 08: charcoal, deep teal, porcini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My complete family: charcoal, deep teal, porcini, peace, fog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> porcini, peace:


 
Gorgeous collection! This is my kind of color palette.


----------



## chinkee21

Thanks for sharing, *Drati*! Lovin' Charcoal!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Gorgeous LQs *Drati...*they are going to look GOOD on you I am sure & it's great that the colors are pretty neutral!

for sharing your gorgeous photos with us!


----------



## drati

Thanks everyone! (Chinkee, charcoal will look fabulous with anthra 08.)

I always gravitate more towards neutral shades. As much as I like looking at all the beautiful bright shades of love quotes scarves I know that I'm unlikely to wear them. But I love them on everyone else! I can't wait to see more of the gorgeous fall colours posted here. 

Is anybody using the new poly/rayon scarves? What are they like? I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Oh I know! But I already have Fog and waiting on Porcini! I do love greys, but I seem to love greens more! At the moment I have 3 and waiting for my 4th!! Hahaha! I will post pics of my complete LQ collection when I receive my pre-orders! I just got email from Blondette and they still have not received their shipment! The wait is killing me!


----------



## Couture_CL

So, my recent ebay madness had led me into purchasing a Tomato color MAB 







Do you ladies think the new *Campari LQ* will match my newly acquired bag? OR do you think it's too corny that it's too matchy-matchy??


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

I think it will be SLAMMING!!!  Do you girlfriend & you can't go wrong!!



Couture_CL said:


> So, my recent ebay madness had led me into purchasing a Tomato color MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think the new *Campari LQ* will match my newly acquired bag? OR do you think it's too corny that it's too matchy-matchy??


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Finally...here's a few photos of ALL of my LQs from *Tobi.com...Regale, Ale, & Lime Ice:*











This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 171KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 125KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 311KB.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Also, here's some photos of the LQs that I returned in the Rayon/Polyester blend - Chanterelle & Lapis Lazuli:






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 900x675 and weights 114KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 767x1024 and weights 243KB.


----------



## drati

Arm Candy, did you not like the poly/rayon love quotes? Why did you return them and how are they different in feel and look from the linen ones?

Love all your lq scarves, beautiful.

TIA.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Great question *Drati...*here's my response that I posted in this thread regarding the *Polyester/Rayon blend LQs:*

_Well, I just want to follow up to let everyone know I received my 2 scarves but I must say I was NOT that impressed with them b/c the colors are very "matte like" aka DULL unfortunately...maybe it's the 2 colors I got, who knows. The Lapis Lazuli color really does NOT pop, it's just a light blue/purple like color but more on the blue side. The Chanterelle color was just boring...dusty grey/beige color..nothing special for $85.00. The fabric is NOT too thick, it's just like any old regular polyester/rayon scarf..really nothing too special! _

Also, I must admit the drape on the Rayon/Polyester blend LQs does NOT compare to how *nice the drape is on the O.G. LQs - Viscose/Linen blend.* Plus I live in So. CA, so I can certainly get more use out of the light weight LQs, instead of having a _medium thick_ scarf sitting in my closet, waiting for a random cold night...KWIM :okay:

PS. The Rayon/Polyester LQs are a little smaller in width & length...

HTH


----------



## drati

Thanks -- sounds like good reasoning. I don't particularly like wearing polyester and was happy to see the linen ones appear in winter colours. It also doesn't get that cold where I live so the linen ones work almost all year round. 

Interesting about the colours, even porcini in the linen (similar colour to chanterelle) is not dull. It's neutral, yes, but not dull -- it has that lovely shine to it and is nicely saturated.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

No problem *Drati...*glad I could respond to your question sooner than later. Nice to see I am not the only NIGHT OWL...well I better get off to bed! 

Have a good day


----------



## pursemania

*Drati*:  I am interested in getting a grey one - I saw your pics with the peace, charcoal and porcini.  Does the porcini have brown undertones?  Have you seen the mercury IRL?  
Can you describe the tones of the ones you have?
TIA!


----------



## chinkee21

*ACL*, great choices!! Is the Regale more of a blue or purple shade IRL? I have been thinking of ordering one but am just not sure... Thanks fro sharing!!


----------



## spoiled_brat

Do anyone else's LQ scarves (the linen ones) snag? I've only had mine for a couple of months and I see several snags. Am I just not being careful enough or has someone else experienced it too? Thanks, girls!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

chinkee21 said:


> *ACL*, great choices!! Is the Regale more of a blue or purple shade IRL? I have been thinking of ordering one but am just not sure... Thanks fro sharing!!


 
*Chinkee*...the Regale color is a very, very *deep purple* with red undertones to it...it's truly a SLAMMING color!!! I wore it immediately when I received it last week...that's how much I  it!!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

spoiled_brat said:


> Do anyone else's LQ scarves (the linen ones) snag? I've only had mine for a couple of months and I see several snags. Am I just not being careful enough or has someone else experienced it too? Thanks, girls!


 
I have been very fortunate with my LQs...no major snag issues & I take really good care of them. 

The few times that I have noticed a little snag, I can usually rub over it & get the threads in place...KWIM. I have no holes in my LQs either...so far they are pretty durable for me.

HTH


----------



## chinkee21

spoiled_brat said:


> Do anyone else's LQ scarves (the linen ones) snag? I've only had mine for a couple of months and I see several snags. Am I just not being careful enough or has someone else experienced it too? Thanks, girls!


 
So far, mine doesn't have any snags, perhaps don't wear too much jewelry when wearing your LQ's? Also I bring a Ziploc so I can safely store them in my purse.


----------



## chinkee21

Oooh! Thanks, *ACL*!! I do not have any bags to match Regale, but the color is too tempting!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

chinkee21 said:


> Oooh! Thanks, *ACL*!! I do not have any bags to match Regale, but the color is too tempting!


 
This Regale color can truly go with any color bag IMHO...especially if it's a dark colored bag..it's always nice to mix it up.

GL with your decision


----------



## jennylovexo

spoiled_brat said:


> Do anyone else's LQ scarves (the linen ones) snag? I've only had mine for a couple of months and I see several snags. Am I just not being careful enough or has someone else experienced it too? Thanks, girls!



I was just thinking today that I'm kinda bummed about the condition of my Cosmopolitan LQ.  It's the one I've worn the most and it's got a bunch of snags in it and a hole too   To be honest, it's kinda ratty looking.  I have definitely worn it the most of all my LQ but by no means did I wear it a lot so that's kinda turned me off to LQ a bit.    I'm not careless with them either.  I have a clutch that I keep it in when it's inside my purse.  I don't wear a lot of jewelry with them but in my opinion you really can't wear any jewelry with them.  Every time I wear my LQ whatever necklace I have on will snag it.   I think my LQ collection is complete.  Grand total = 4 LQ.


----------



## spoiled_brat

Thanks for the replies, *Arm Candy Lady!* and *chinkee21*. I don't normally wear any jewellery except for small earrings and I'm a pretty careful person so I have no idea where the snags come from! 

*TokiliciousJenY*... aw-w... I am so very sorry to hear that. But I am selfishly taking comfort in that I am not the only one then Anyway, four scarves is pretty good, right? And I know you got some fab colours. On that note, I bought a Tolani scarf but I wasn't that impressed with the quality of the one I got (the Myst one) and my mom happened to love it so I gave it to her.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^Yeah mine snag really easily unfortunately and I'm careful with them. 

ACL- you got some great colours. the lime ice and regale look so pretty together.


----------



## karenab

Got my first LQ squarf yesterday in REGALE and I LOVE IT!!!!

I have been wanting a rich purple scarf forever, and drooled over the swatch of this colour when it was first shown in this thread.

I am so glad I got it!!! I wore it immediately. Its very soft and yet warm without feeling suffocating. Its perfect.


----------



## chinkee21

^^Yay!! Glad to hear you are happy with your LQ!!


----------



## sweetpea2

sorry if this has been posted, but they have kids love quotes now!  they are rayon/poly blend.  what a cute gift idea!

http://www.lisakline.com/Kids/shop-by/Designer/LOVEQ/1/0/


----------



## BellaShoes

Great new colors *arm candy*...the regale is AMAZING! And *drati*...love your collection, what a fabulous combination of nuetrals. I am brand new to LQ, I have three enroute..hope to recieve them tomorrow... I went for bold as I have alot of dark bases in my wardrobe which yearn for a POP of color


----------



## cherylc

haven't been on this thread in a while but now that it is fall here i am wearing my LQ's all the time. i love them! so far its been ok, i do find the threads that are at the end of the scarf, not the fringe, the threads that make the scarf, are starting to get snagged and then i have to pull them off. other than that they are holding up well.

i also don't wear any necklaces though, maybe that helps?


----------



## chunkymonkey

Anyone know of any discount codes for sites that sell LQs?


----------



## chinkee21

^^ 15% with code "grechen" at www.blondette.com, www.shoprapunzels.com, 10% off with code "10grechen" at www.tobi.com. 20% off with code "grechen" at www.winknyc.com .


----------



## chinkee21

I just received my *Absinthe* today!!! It's a couple shades darker than *Lime Ice*! I will post pics when I get the others!


----------



## BellaShoes

WHAT????

Just logged onto UPS to find out if my LQ's would be delivered today and here is what I found.....

SAN PABLO,
CA,  US 10/09/2008 9:52 A.M. TRAIN DERAILMENT 

Ummmmmmmm?


----------



## BellaShoes

OFF TOPIC:

This is crazy...there is nothing on a 'train derailment' in San Pablo CA however when I google it... I find alot of angry UPS customers calling their bluff as well as posting this pic in thier frustration...

Oh...I hope my LQ's come today! Poor babies..they are going to be traumatized....

(NOTE: commercial train, no one injured on in this picture)







:back2topic:


----------



## Couture_CL

Ladies I finally got around to posting these pics:






This is the *Campari LQ,* it is actually a deeper read IRL then shown on pictures and I also have a few pictures of it up against my Rebecca Minkoff Tomato MAB











It isn't exactly the same shade of red but I do like the Campari color, it looks really sharp against black or Navy blue trench coat for the fall!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Stunning color Couture_CL...this RED color is TDF...for real!!!! I  when I saw it....I  it!!!

Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos!


----------



## chinkee21

*Couture_CL*, so glad you liked your Campari!! Now I can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## Couture_CL

*ACL *- What's up lady!! hey did you purchase a Regale LQ lately? I'm thinking about getting it to match my black/blue matinee, initally I bought the Cobalt to match it but it isn't the same shade of blue, I need something that has a bit of purple undertone to it and I think Regale might work, perhaps you have some modeling pics??? 

*Chinkee* - The Campari is quite beautiful, it's the perfect shade of red! I had the Love LQ color before and that shade was a little too orangy, the campari has a deeper, richer red in it. I think you'll like it!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Anyone know if 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


dressedlikeastar (on ebay) sells authentic LQs scarves?  I wanna use 30% Live cashback but have no idea if their scarves are authentic.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Toolhaus is showing quite a few complaints about slow shipping or not receiving the items at all. No camplaints about counterfeit though.


----------



## chinkee21

*chunky, *did you try the websites with discounts I posted?


----------



## Couture_CL

chunkymonkey said:


> Anyone know if
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dressedlikeastar (on ebay) sells authentic LQs scarves? I wanna use 30% Live cashback but have no idea if their scarves are authentic.


 
Hey - I actually bought a cobalt LQ from them recently on ebay, yes the shipping isn't quite as fast (expecting at least a week) and it takes them a while to respond to inquires, but the scarves are authetic. Overall I've had positive experience. HTH!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

chinkee21 said:


> *chunky, *did you try the websites with discounts I posted?


 
Hey, thanks so much for posting those!!  I saw it after I posted my second message and I'll probably just end up getting it from one of those sites since it's less sketchy and that ebayer doesn't have the color I want in stock.  Anyway, thanks again!!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Btw, chickdowntown is having a 25% columbus day sale.  Their collection of LQs is pretty limited, but thought i'd post this in case someone's looking for the colors they have: http://www.chickdowntown.com/products.asp?categoryID=&subcategoryID=&designerID=67382&color= 

(CODE: SAVEBIG)


----------



## jennylovexo

spoiled_brat said:


> *TokiliciousJenY*... aw-w... I am so very sorry to hear that. But I am selfishly taking comfort in that I am not the only one then Anyway, four scarves is pretty good, right? And I know you got some fab colours. On that note, I bought a Tolani scarf but I wasn't that impressed with the quality of the one I got (the Myst one) and my mom happened to love it so I gave it to her.


 
Yeah, 4 LQ are enough for me.  I still love them but I hate that they're so super delicate.  Oh good to know about the Tolani.  I think I'm set with scarves for awhile, thank goodness.  At least it worked out and your mom loved it!!  I  when that happens!!  

Bellashoes - Sorry to hear about the train derailment   Someone must have loved your LQ and needed to wear them for the weekend!!    Hopefully you get your package soon.


----------



## Couture_CL

Posting some modeling pics of my LQs hopefully it can somewhat help you girls see what these colors are like IRL:

*Cocoshell:*





*Campari:*





*Cobalt:*


----------



## BellaShoes

ohhh, cocoshell is pretty *couture*. My campari and cobalt LQs should be arriving Monday baring any other disasters at UPS...ush:


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is my first LQ...in Cosmopolitan...... LOVE LOVE LOVE

The color appears different in the two pics due to lighting however the color is at its truest in the 1st pic.

(personal pic)


----------



## Sweetwon

I am really wanting one of these scarves. The cosmopolitan is beautiful! Great picture, so much better than the stock pic.


----------



## BellaShoes

^Thanks


----------



## Couture_CL

Bella - The cosmo looks GREAT!!! I almost bought the cosmo color also but instead went with the Campari. You are making me rethink about it again...HAHA!!

Does anyone have modelling pics of grey-ish color LQs? Looking for one but don't know which shade I should get...


----------



## chinkee21

Ok, I am really getting frustrated with Blondette, my pre-orders still have not arrived!  So in the meantime, I ordered Bali from chickdowntown.com, they are having a Columbus Day sale, 25% off!


----------



## drati

pursemania said:


> *Drati*:  I am interested in getting a grey one - I saw your pics with the peace, charcoal and porcini.  Does the porcini have brown undertones?  Have you seen the mercury IRL?
> Can you describe the tones of the ones you have?
> TIA!



Just saw your post, have been away for a few days, will pull scarves out tomorrow and try to answer your questions.

Love all the new scarves posted here -- great pictures. I adore all these happy colours, congratulations all.


----------



## Sparklybags

here's a picture of my 2nd LQ in jeep 






Is the scarf vanessa is wearing definately merlot in the rayon blend? I just love love that color she is wearing but i wasnt sure if LQ made that scarf last year as its an old pic of vanessa


----------



## BellaShoes

Pretty color *sparklybags*.....and congrats _*chinkee*_ on your chickdowntown purchase, I tried for the violet but missed out....


----------



## mptrb1

Hello ladies, just wanted to let you know there's a 20 % off everything at Luxe Label (a Canadian site) until monday night. The coupon code is THANKSGIVING.

Bye

Marie-Pierre


----------



## mptrb1

Sorry, I forgot te tell you they have love quotes but they are 98 $. For canadian shoppers, it' a good deal.  

Marie-Pierre


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies.... *live.com* is offering 30% cash back! 

I just bought a LQ in morning glory for $55! Wooo Hoooooo!

Simply go to live.com....using their search engine type in Love Quotes Scarf and there you go.....search for the 'Buy it Now' LQ of your choice and you will recieve 30% cash back!

Good Luck!

(pinkmascara.com)


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is the live.com link for love quotes....30% cash back!

http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q=love+quotes+scarf&form=QBLH


----------



## exquisite09

Urgh I'm so confused as to how this Live stuff works. Can I purchase off of Lisa Kline, or only eBay?


----------



## BellaShoes

go to the search engine for live.com (use the link I posted above) any place where you see the advertisment for '30% cash back when you use paypal' the offer is valid.... most often it is through eBay.


----------



## chinkee21

I am sad I got into LQ's so late, there are some colors from past seasons that I have to have! Anybody know where I might find Dust Mauve? I only saw this in a photo from Singer22.com 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## chinkee21

Who has experience buying from Tobi? I know that Cobalt and Bali are the same color, which is a very vibrant royal blue, but in Tobi, the Cobalt photo there is looking washed out. Did Tobi capture the true colors?


----------



## drati

chinkee21 said:


> Who has experience buying from Tobi? I know that Cobalt and Bali are the same color, which is a very vibrant royal blue, but in Tobi, the Cobalt photo there is looking washed out. Did Tobi capture the true colors?



With my scarves the pics up at Tobi were pretty accurate. But I wouldn't be surprised if some of them aren't. Why don't you flick them an email and ask about the colour you're interested in?


----------



## Lanier

chinkee21 said:


> Who has experience buying from Tobi? I know that Cobalt and Bali are the same color, which is a very vibrant royal blue, but in Tobi, the Cobalt photo there is looking washed out. Did Tobi capture the true colors?


 
I ordered my Cobalt scarf from Tobi - I would say the swatch picture is accurate. However, the pictures of the scarf on the model do look *slightly* lighter - I think it just might be the background lighting they used.


----------



## BellaShoes

I think it is the lighting as well... if you skip back a couple of pages, check out the lighting on my two photos of my new Cosmopolitan... also, if UPS ever gets here today... I will have a Cobalt LQ in my hands! I will share pics


----------



## clearbright

chinkee21 said:


> I am sad I got into LQ's so late, there are some colors from past seasons that I have to have! Anybody know where I might find Dust Mauve? I only saw this in a photo from Singer22.com
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!



i want dusty mauve too! and cocoshell. let me know if you end up finding dusty mauve anywhere, although it was hard to find even earlier this year... i think i only saw it on tobi.com.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Thank you ladies for your input! Oooh! I hope I won't be disappointed with Cobalt! *Clearbright,* I doubt I will still find Dusty Mauve, but it is so pretty isn't it?


----------



## sassy247

hi! check out www.shopmanhattanite.com. i just read on www.stiliettojungleblog.com that they are having a columbus day sale - save 25% on everything!! i shopped there a few times and love it!! they have a huge selection of stuff - gorgeous designer clothes, bags, puppy stuff, baby stuff...and they always send me awesome promo codes. my friend bought a love quotes scarf from there too! the sale ends soon - this is the first time i got a code for 25%. uually its 20%.


----------



## jennylovexo

chinkee21 said:


> Who has experience buying from Tobi? I know that Cobalt and Bali are the same color, which is a very vibrant royal blue, but in Tobi, the Cobalt photo there is looking washed out. Did Tobi capture the true colors?



IMO tobi always has the most accurate pics of the LQ.


----------



## candypants1100

gosh i wish i could find some on sale somewhere. i bought the yellow colored one at a going out of business sale for 20 bucks!!!!! had no idea how amazing they were! when i fell in love with it the next season, i realized what a deal i scored!! boooo


----------



## clearbright

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ Thank you ladies for your input! Oooh! I hope I won't be disappointed with Cobalt! *Clearbright,* I doubt I will still find Dusty Mauve, but it is so pretty isn't it?



oops... i just realized the color i wanted was beach rose, not dusty mauve! dusty mauve IS pretty though... maybe you can find one on ebay or something?


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is a pic of my new Cobalt LQ.... 

I will post pics of my new Deep Teal, Morning Glory and Campari soon

My new LQ collection... Cosmopolitan, Cobalt, Campari, Morning Glory and Deep Teal

(personal pic)


----------



## chinkee21

clearbright said:


> oops... i just realized the color i wanted was beach rose, not dusty mauve! dusty mauve IS pretty though... maybe you can find one on ebay or something?


 
Aren't there fakes on evilbay?I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## fieryfashionist

So my collection so far consists of: Love, Cosmopolitan, Bali, Campari, Espresso, Punch, Lime Ice and Peace.  All found for great prices through various website discounts, except for Love!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

fieryfashionist said:


> So my collection so far consists of: Love, Cosmopolitan, Bali, Campari, Espresso, Punch, Lime Ice and Peace.  All found for great prices through various website discounts, except for Love!


Oooh I'd love to see a pic of them all!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   I'll definitely take some LQ family pics soon haha, and post them here! 




kittykittycatcat said:


> Oooh I'd love to see a pic of them all!


----------



## drati

pursemania said:


> *Drati*:  I am interested in getting a grey one - I saw your pics with the peace, charcoal and porcini.  Does the porcini have brown undertones?  Have you seen the mercury IRL?
> Can you describe the tones of the ones you have?
> TIA!



Finally gettting the chance to respond here: porcini is pretty much as it shows in the pictures. It's a warmer toned grey with some beige in it, not really brown. I haven't seen mercury IRL but it looks a bit like a f/w version of peace to me, perhaps a little darker? Charcoal is a straight grey, not v dark though, peace is a very light, silvery grey and porcini def has more beige in it but could probably still be described as grey. The tobi.com pictures show these colours quite accurately, as far as I can tell.

HTH. Let us know what you choose and post pics please!


----------



## franny1105

*Drati*: You have an awesome collection of LQ Scarves!  I love the neutral color palette.  I have a question about the Deep Teal.  Do you find it difficult to pair this color with outfits or do you find it to be fairly versatile?  The reason I ask is because I was originally considering Martime or Charcoal since I want something neutral and versatile but not boring.  But then I saw the Deep Teal and thought it was a nice pop of color without being too bright.  Anyway, any opinions would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## franny1105

Oh and btw ladies, I'm not sure if this has been posted by Tobi.com has a coupon code for 20% off until 10/20.  Type in "SOLUCKY" at check-out.  Happy shopping!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! Thanks franny...they have soooo many colors too! Fabulous fun...


----------



## drati

franny1105 said:


> *Drati*: You have an awesome collection of LQ Scarves!  I love the neutral color palette.  I have a question about the Deep Teal.  Do you find it difficult to pair this color with outfits or do you find it to be fairly versatile?  The reason I ask is because I was originally considering Martime or Charcoal since I want something neutral and versatile but not boring.  But then I saw the Deep Teal and thought it was a nice pop of color without being too bright.  Anyway, any opinions would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!



Thanks franny, and thanks for the tobi code too.

I've been wearing deep teal a bit and am finding it very versatile. Yesterday I wore it with dark jeans, grey t and dark grey cardi, the day before with dark jeans and a simple white t. I've also worn it with jeans and light grey and with dark blue. Charcoal would have looked good with any of these combinations well as, probably maritime too but I haven't seen it IRL but I liked the subtle pop that deep teal added. But it's def not a colour I'd wear with everything. I love it with denim though and it's neutral enough to go with various tops. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## chinkee21

franny1105 said:


> Oh and btw ladies, I'm not sure if this has been posted by Tobi.com has a coupon code for 20% off until 10/20. Type in "SOLUCKY" at check-out. Happy shopping!


 
Oh wow, wish I found out about this sooner! I just ordered an LQ from them and only had a 10% coupon, oh well, better than nothing! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## franny1105

drati said:


> Thanks franny, and thanks for the tobi code too.
> 
> I've been wearing deep teal a bit and am finding it very versatile. Yesterday I wore it with dark jeans, grey t and dark grey cardi, the day before with dark jeans and a simple white t. I've also worn it with jeans and light grey and with dark blue. Charcoal would have looked good with any of these combinations well as, probably maritime too but I haven't seen it IRL but I liked the subtle pop that deep teal added. But it's def not a colour I'd wear with everything. I love it with denim though and it's neutral enough to go with various tops.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!


 
Thanks for the advice, Drati!  I actually ended up purchasing the Deep Teal from Tobi and it's scheduled to arrive on Monday!  Weee!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Congrats *Franny* on pulling the trigger & getting your LQ!!! I can't wait to see your mod photo too...pretty please


----------



## ruby_girl87

orinoco said:


> they're Italian linen!


 
they are actually 50% italian linen and 50% viscose.... doesn't really matter though, because they're gorgeous no matter what they're made of!!!


----------



## CCfor C

O.K., I've got the fever!! I have a couple of scarves similar to these, but would love to have a couple of Love Quotes as well. They seem to be lighter in weight. I ordered my first...the Raspberry, from Tobi. Their promotion is less expensive w/20% off than Manhattanite w/25%, because Tobi doesn't charge for shipping! I may break down and buy another color for that price!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Just got Cobalt and Maritime from tobi w/ 20%.   franny, thanks for the code!!  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## CCfor C

How do you find out all the discount codes from these websites??


----------



## kittykittycatcat

CCfor C said:


> How do you find out all the discount codes from these websites??


Probably in the deals & steals section.

Theres also websites like reesycakes and gretchenscloset. If you sign up for store emails then the websites will usually send codes when they have one.


----------



## chinkee21

CCfor C said:


> O.K., I've got the fever!! I have a couple of scarves similar to these, but would love to have a couple of Love Quotes as well. They seem to be lighter in weight. I ordered my first...the Raspberry, from Tobi. Their promotion is less expensive w/20% off than Manhattanite w/25%, because Tobi doesn't charge for shipping! I may break down and buy another color for that price!!



Congrats on your first LQ! You will love it!! It is very lightweight and perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## CCfor C

Thank you, chinkee! I am excited. It's such a classic look. I just ordered the meditation from Tobi.com as well. They are out of a lot of colors. I wanted the seaglass or cocoshell as well, but none left...not even my Raspberry since last night! I'm just going to see how I like these winter colors and then I hopefully will find more "deals" later w/a better selection. I'll be sure and post pics when I get them.


(thank you, kittycat, for letting me know where to find the codes!)


----------



## socalgem

It's good to see that LQ's are still going strong. I have been wearing them often.


----------



## chinkee21

CCfor C said:


> Thank you, chinkee! I am excited. It's such a classic look. I just ordered the meditation from Tobi.com as well. They are out of a lot of colors. I wanted the seaglass or cocoshell as well, but none left...not even my Raspberry since last night! I'm just going to see how I like these winter colors and then I hopefully will find more "deals" later w/a better selection. I'll be sure and post pics when I get them.
> 
> 
> (thank you, kittycat, for letting me know where to find the codes!)


 
Seaglass is still available at www.chickdowntown.com and with 20% code "add20"


----------



## NYCMAMA

hi Everyone,
I'm new to this site...but I found a lot of helpful info....
I have some questions about the LQ scarves...1) besides the fabric difference what is the difference between the cobalt blue and the lapis lazuli?
2) what is the difference between merlot and bordeaux? 
3) I want to get a few...so I was thinking 1)deep teal 2) regale 3) merlot 4) lapis lazuli OR COBALT ....I figured I would get a few linen and some rayon/poly blend...I live in NYC and although the linen is fine for now not sure how warm it will be in the winter ...any feedback is greatly appreciated!
Thanks!!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Cobalt is linen/viscose blend. Lapiz Lazuli is rayon/poly blend.
Merlot is from 2007 collection (if I am not mistaken), and Bordeaux if from this season.
HTH!


----------



## karenab

I just ordered my 2nd LQ scarf in Meditation!!! Although there are so many great colours, my eye keeps getting drawn back to the basic rock chick feel of black.

My first LQ is Regale - gorgeously rich purple...


yay!


----------



## just_jill325

does anyone actually have a picture of framboise? i really want that color and would like to see it in real life. thanks!

bTW, tobi.com has a code "SOLUCKY" and you get 20% off...hurry though it ends tonight!


----------



## chinkee21

Ok, so I am still waiting for my pre-ordered Porcini, Mallard & Cabernet from Blondette...it is taking forever!!:tumbleweed:  In the meantime, I have just ordered Regale & Mercury from Revolve, and I'm expecting Campari & Bali to arrive tomorrow. I am also expecting Capri to arrive sometime next week!

Anybody else received their's?


----------



## kalimarie

I ordered from Shopbop a few days ago.  They were offering 20% off everything and they had free shipping, too.  This brought the scarves down to around $70.  I bought black, but was tempted by so many of the other colors.


----------



## jennylovexo

you girls will  the meditation.  it's definitely a must have for the serious LQ lover!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Just got mine in Cobalt and maritime.  i love them!


----------



## pinkmitsy4

chinkee21 said:


> Ok, so I am still waiting for my pre-ordered Porcini, Mallard & Cabernet from Blondette...it is taking forever!!:tumbleweed:  In the meantime, I have just ordered Regale & Mercury from Revolve, and I'm expecting Campari & Bali to arrive tomorrow. I am also expecting Capri to arrive sometime next week!
> 
> Anybody else received their's?



I love all those fall colors! I'm happy revolve got them in!!


----------



## *cammie*

franny1105 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Drati! I actually ended up purchasing the Deep Teal from Tobi and it's scheduled to arrive on Monday! Weee!


 
I've been eyeing Deep Teal! It looks like such a pretty color. I might just have to order it! Let us know how you like it once you get it! If possible, can you post pics? TIA!


----------



## dls80ucla

so what are the latest and greatest discount codes? This board moves too fast!


----------



## chinkee21

Finally!! Blondette got them in!!! they're shipping my order tomorrow!!


----------



## honeybee11

Has anyone ordered the thicker version scarf in Merlot?  I would love to see a pic!


----------



## LavenderIce

dls80ucla said:


> so what are the latest and greatest discount codes? This board moves too fast!


 
Yeah, I'd like to know too.  I think the tobi one expired earlier this week.  Is there a revolve one other than JT?


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I think the revolve code is fall08 for 20% off.


----------



## Juicy

clearbright said:


> peace is nice! i might get it later.
> 
> ok here are my marina pics! i took one without flash and one with. i think the colors came out pretty accurately!




How did you tie you scarf in the non flash photo???  I love it!!


----------



## Juicy

i just ordered my first one in COBALT!!!


----------



## chinkee21

*Clearbright, *I love the way you tied your scrf in the first photo!!May I ask how you did it?

*Juicy,* you're gonna love Cobalt!! It's a very vibrant blue!!


----------



## lilyshaw

This is a question for the gals who have the wonderful REGALE color: Is it more purple-blue as shown on tobi or is it more like the one shown on Revolve? When I see pictures of the color, I can never pinpoint which is it more like. Thanks!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Juicy said:


> i just ordered my first one in COBALT!!!


 
I just got one in Cobalt as well - it's gorgeous.


----------



## chinkee21

lilyshaw said:


> This is a question for the gals who have the wonderful REGALE color: Is it more purple-blue as shown on tobi or is it more like the one shown on Revolve? When I see pictures of the color, I can never pinpoint which is it more like. Thanks!


I've emailed a couple websites and they assured me it's a deep purple color. I also read the same from some ladies here who have this color.


----------



## xi_captain

Geez! I was just about to order one from Revolve but the site is temporarily unavailable right now I hope I don't miss out like I did with the Marina on shopbop a few months ago!

ETA: Does anyone know where I can find the Marina?


----------



## chinkee21

^^ There's no Marina in Revolve...there is Maritime in Tobi.com, not sure if it's the same as Marina though.HTH!


----------



## xi_captain

^Thanks, Chinkee. I found Marina on Blueheaven. Anyway, what do you think of the Charcoal? There's a 30% off code for WinkNYC and that's a pretty great discount. 

I hate living in California. I always get charged sales tax for Revolve or Tobi! .


----------



## chinkee21

^^ I think Charcoal is a great neutral! Definitely will be easy to match it to your wardobe! 

I took a photo of my current LQ collection, left column: Capri, Safari, Campari & Bali. Right column: Seaglass, Lime Ice, Absinthe, Jeep & Fog. Can you tell I love green?!

I am still waiting on Cabernet , Porcini, Mallard, Mercury & Regale!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Bali looks similar to Cobalt....love!


----------



## laureenthemean

New 30% off code for WinkNYC: CSS8


----------



## chinkee21

BellaShoes said:


> ^ Bali looks similar to Cobalt....love!


 
It does say on Singer22 that Bali & Cobalt are one and the same.


----------



## chunkymonkey

What color is Twilight? i haven't had much luck with googling it.  Wink NYC has it, but unfortunately doesn't show a pic of it.  Thanks!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

^^ I think twilight=black... can anyone confirm?


----------



## xi_captain

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ I think Charcoal is a great neutral! Definitely will be easy to match it to your wardobe!
> 
> I took a photo of my current LQ collection, left column: Capri, Safari, Campari & Bali. Right column: Seaglass, Lime Ice, Absinthe, Jeep & Fog. Can you tell I love green?!
> 
> I am still waiting on Cabernet , Porcini, Mallard, Mercury & Regale!


 
Can't wait to receive the charcoal!I  absolutely love your collection. Great colors. Would you say that fog is similar to espresso?


----------



## chunkymonkey

tanya^luv^purse said:


> ^^ I think twilight=black... can anyone confirm?


 
Cool thanks!!! anyone know the difference between caviar and meditation and twilight then?


----------



## xi_captain

^I believe Caviar is red, Meditation and Twilight are both black.


----------



## gemruby41

laureenthemean said:


> New 30% off code for WinkNYC: CSS8


 Thanks laureen!! I just bought my first LQ scarf.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay!  I haven't taken the plunge yet, but i'm thinking about it...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, your collection is awesome *chinkee*!    I have exactly the opposite kind of collection haha... all bright colors with maybe two neutrals!   I'm expecting two more tomorrow (Mallard and Regale!), and I'll post a group pic after that!  

By the way, does anyone know if there is a cream LQ scarf?  I ordered Champagne because in the shopbop pic, it looked cream, but in person I was not a fan (for myself).  Moonbeam looks white in the first two shopbop, but the standalone pic makes it look cream.  Ahh, and winknyc calls it ivory!   Help!


----------



## socalgem

I hope everyone is enjoying their LQs. I have worn mine at least twice a week.


----------



## clearbright

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhh, your collection is awesome *chinkee*!    I have exactly the opposite kind of collection haha... all bright colors with maybe two neutrals!   I'm expecting two more tomorrow (Mallard and Regale!), and I'll post a group pic after that!
> 
> By the way, does anyone know if there is a cream LQ scarf?  I ordered Champagne because in the shopbop pic, it looked cream, but in person I was not a fan (for myself).  Moonbeam looks white in the first two shopbop, but the standalone pic makes it look cream.  Ahh, and winknyc calls it ivory!   Help!



i think moonbeam is ivory, but you should call the place you're ordering it from and confirm before you order just to make sure!


----------



## chunkymonkey

xi_captain said:


> ^I believe Caviar is red, Meditation and Twilight are both black.


 
k i figured it out i think.. Caviar is black but it's the Rayon blend scarf while Meditation and Twilight are linen.


----------



## chinkee21

*xi_captain,* I can't say for sure as I do not have espresso, but Fog is dark grey with brown undertones!

*fieryfashionist,* thank you! Hey we are both expecting the same colors! Hahaha! I do need more fun colors in my collection!


----------



## mtview

I took advantage of the wink code as well. Waiting for charcoal and regale in the mail


----------



## thegirlys

Me too..  Merlot for me!!!  Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## xi_captain

mtview said:


> I took advantage of the wink code as well. Waiting for charcoal and regale in the mail


 
OMG, those are the 2 colors I wanted to get but just ended up with Charcoal for now. Let me know how you like the Regale, I might end up getting it as well.


----------



## xi_captain

chunkymonkey said:


> k i figured it out i think.. Caviar is black but it's the Rayon blend scarf while Meditation and Twilight are linen.


 
I'm an idiot! Sorry for saying Caviar is red. I was thinking Campari...:shame:

So did you end up getting anything?


----------



## chunkymonkey

xi_captain said:


> I'm an idiot! Sorry for saying Caviar is red. I was thinking Campari...:shame:
> 
> So did you end up getting anything?


 
No worries 
I ended up getting one in charcoal from WinkNYC with their 30% off coupon.  I was contemplating between that, twilight and espresso, but decided on the charcoal in the end.


----------



## xi_captain

^Oh yay, me too!  I just got the Charcoal and I'm anxiously waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## chunkymonkey

oooh awesome!  let me know how you like it when you get it.. mine's not arriving till next tuesday :/


----------



## Flee

Yay! Recieved my Mallard and Regale yesterday in the mail from Revolve. Very happy with them, the colours are so rich . All I need are tangelo and jeep and I think I'm imposing a year long love quotes ban.


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Come to think of it, I have not seen any Tangelo's online... it is very pretty though!


----------



## Juicy

I LOVE MY LOVEQUOTES SCARF!! I received it yesterday and it was worth every penny - its hasn't left my neck all day!!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

jbandme.com is having a 40% off storewide sale (code on main page) and they have LQ!!  Color selection is limited, but still - supercheap!!  I got one in cosmopolitan.


----------



## ChristyR143

Sweet! I have been wanting to get one of these but just couldn't bring myself to spend $85 on one. Now I have no excuse! I just ordered my first one!!


----------



## Starresky

Thanks *chunkymonkey*! Now I can add a few more to my collection!


----------



## xi_captain

chunkymonkey said:


> jbandme.com is having a 40% off storewide sale (code on main page) and they have LQ!! Color selection is limited, but still - supercheap!! I got one in cosmopolitan.


 
Wow, thanks! I got one in bordeaux . Can't wait.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *chunkymonkey*! I just love Regale and for $58....had to have it! That is an incredible discount!!


----------



## drati

How do you all clean your love quotes scarves? I know it says dry clean only but I wonder if these scarves couldn't be hand washed. I prefer not dry-cleaning (chemicals, cost).

Would you share your experiences please?


----------



## chunkymonkey

xi_captain said:


> Wow, thanks! I got one in bordeaux . Can't wait.


 
I was deciding between bordeaux and cosmopolitan for the longest time and decided to go with cosmo.  I wasn't really sure what bordeaux looks like in real life since it looks different on different websites.  Hopefully you can post pictures once you get it


----------



## fieryfashionist

Let me just say that Mallard is so gorgeous IRL!!   The perfect, saturated shade of teal!   I received mine today (Regale too!) and wore it immediately haha.   I need to get all of my scarves together, but I have two pics where I am wearing them!  I'm wearing Mallard in the first pic, and Punch (LOVE this color ) in the second!   I really want Tangelo, and then I'm done haha.


----------



## LavenderIce

fiery--where are the CLs?    I love your LQs, CLs and Chanel!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hey girl!   Haha, if I had the black Ginvervas, I would have worn 'em with the first outfit for sure!   Aww, thank you!   Since it's getting cold in NY, my LQs are getting lots of love haha!


----------



## Ohlove^

I've got 3 of them- in cosmopolitan, bali and marine, and they're so comfortable! great for wearing in the summer, and on long flights!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Fiery - you look great!  the outfits...

I'm wondering about the linen scarves - do you think they look too "light/airy" to wear in the winter? I've been going back and forth on whether I should get the linen regal scarf or the rayon blend version of it. I think that the more opaque rayon blend is more appropriate for winter time, whereas the linen looks better with Spring/Summer outfits... or is the linen good for winter as well? maybe I'm just overthinking it


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is my LQ family photo..... Regale should be arriving this week..... I just adore my new scarves...thank you ladies for all of the great inspiration!



(personal pic)


----------



## chunkymonkey

Beautiful collection, Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *chunkymonkey*!


----------



## drati

Bella, thanks for posting your collection, gorgeous!


----------



## xi_captain

Great collection, Bella!  Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

cute colours bella! 

fieryfashionist- i  your outfits!


----------



## chinkee21

Love the range of colors, *Bella*!!


----------



## eight15

OohLaLuxe.com carries a bunch of Love Quotes colors and they have coupon STYLEBAKERY (20% off).


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you all for the sweet compliments! I love love love my LQs!


----------



## chinkee21

I just got my Porcini, Mallard & Cabernet today!! I am inlove with all 3 colors!! Can't wait to use them!!


----------



## drati

OK, help me out here please. 

I needed some summer colours and got morning glory and seaglass today. I love morning glory (to my surprise) and it really suits me but I am a little disappointed in seaglass. In the pictures it looks more green, IRL it's a little too blue and pastelly for me and I'm not sure it really suits me.

I'm deciding whether to exchange it or keep it. Please help me decide! I have green eyes and dark blonde/greying hair. I wear mostly neutral colours: grey, denim, black, white t-shirts, sometimes green ... So far I have and love peace, fog, porcini, deep teal, charcoal and morning glory. I'd like another more summery colour. Is seaglass a keeper or do I return it for mallard or possibly sage? Which colour would you choose?

Here's what I have (minus morning glory, haven't taken a photo yet):







Seaglass (pretty true representation):






Sage:






Mallard (I like this but wonder if it's too wintery and too close to deep teal):






I am aware that I have no pink or red scarves -- one day, I haven't found the right shade yet ...


----------



## gemruby41

I just received my first LQ from Wink, and I find it a little heavy.  Most of the ones I see on here look light.  It says 65% polyester and 35% rayon.  Did I get the wrong one?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, that's the heavier one.  The lighter ones are viscose/linen.


----------



## ladyeeboutique

drati said:


> OK, help me out here please.
> 
> I needed some summer colours and got morning glory and seaglass today. I love morning glory (to my surprise) and it really suits me but I am a little disappointed in seaglass. In the pictures it looks more green, IRL it's a little too blue and pastelly for me and I'm not sure it really suits me.
> 
> I'm deciding whether to exchange it or keep it. Please help me decide! I have green eyes and dark blonde/greying hair. I wear mostly neutral colours: grey, denim, black, white t-shirts, sometimes green ... So far I have and love peace, fog, porcini, deep teal, charcoal and morning glory. I'd like another more summery colour. Is seaglass a keeper or do I return it for mallard or possibly sage? Which colour would you choose?
> 
> Here's what I have (minus morning glory, haven't taken a photo yet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seaglass (pretty true representation):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mallard (I like this but wonder if it's too wintery and too close to deep teal):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware that I have no pink or red scarves -- one day, I haven't found the right shade yet ...



Seaglass looks so pretty and I love the Mallard too. I say keep the seaglass cause it looks different from everything you have.


----------



## BellaShoes

I think you may like Sage... it is wonderful for summer but also has alot of wearability for fall too.... also, it seems to be in line with your color scheme/preference IMHO


----------



## BellaShoes

Pics chinkee...pics!!!!


----------



## killerstrawbery

oooh, i want morning glory!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

drati- i like mallard or seaglass. mallard seems a little similiar to the teal you have though.


----------



## drati

ladyeeboutique said:


> Seaglass looks so pretty and I love the Mallard too. I say keep the seaglass cause it looks different from everything you have.



It is, you're right. I was expecting a slightly more muted, slighly darker more greeny colour. It is actually more turquoise and brighter than it looks in lots of the photos.

I love mallard too but I wonder if it's too wintry and too close to deep teal (which I am wearing right now, love it).


----------



## drati

BellaShoes said:


> I think you may like Sage... it is wonderful for summer but also has alot of wearability for fall too.... also, it seems to be in line with your color scheme/preference IMHO



Yes, I think sage might be a nice compliment to what I have. It might be more wearable for me than seaglass. Bella, have you seen sage?

I wonder how sage compares to artichoke (f/w 08 colour). They look quite similar -- artichoke perhaps has a bit more yellow in it. Has anybody seen artichoke yet?


----------



## drati

kittykittycatcat said:


> drati- i like mallard or seaglass. mallard seems a little similiar to the teal you have though.



Yes, I like mallard too but it might be too close to teal. Sage is very green, isn't it?

Here's a couple of pics of me today wearing deep teal. It feels like a winter colour to me and I'd like something a bit lighter for spring/summer (it's spring here ...).


----------



## ladyeeboutique

drati said:


> Yes, I like mallard too but it might be too close to teal. Sage is very green, isn't it?
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of me today wearing deep teal. It feels like a winter colour to me and I'd like something a bit lighter for spring/summer (it's spring here ...).


It does look a little dark on you but super cute none the less! Love the Balenciaga too..lol (off topic I know.)


----------



## chinkee21

*Drati,* Sage is a pretty shade of green! I love it!! You modeling pics makes me want to get Depp teal!! Eep!!

*Bella,* I will post pics soon! Just waiting for Regale & Mercury to come so I can take a photo of them all together!


----------



## drati

chinkee21 said:


> *Drati,* Sage is a pretty shade of green! I love it!! You modeling pics makes me want to get Depp teal!! Eep!!
> 
> *Bella,* I will post pics soon! Just waiting for Regale & Mercury to come so I can take a photo of them all together!



*Chinkee*, I can't wait to see your pics either. Your collection is a great love quotes reference resource, LOL.

Thanks *ladeeboutique*. I agree with you, I def need something more summery/spring like to wear! In my defence, it was a bit nippy today ...


----------



## clearbright

drati, i'd get sage if you like greens! i have seaglass and i like it but it IS rather pastel-y....  i think it'd be nice for early spring and summer though.


----------



## chinkee21

ladyeeboutique said:


> It does look a little dark on you but super cute none the less! Love the Balenciaga too..lol (off topic I know.)



Are Sage & Jeep the same? I saw that picture of LC with the same scarf on Singer22.com and it says the color is Jeep..


----------



## clearbright

chinkee21 said:


> Are Sage & Jeep the same? I saw that picture of LC with the same scarf on Singer22.com and it says the color is Jeep..



no, i think jeep is lighter and more yellowy than sage. it's kinda confusing with all these paparazzi pics and sites trying to guess which colors they are! 

jeep:






sage:


----------



## spoiled_brat

Can you ladies share your cleaning tips for LQs?

Do you dryclean them, handwash in cold water etc.

TIA!


----------



## kalimarie

I bought one w/a Shopbop code.  Any codes out there for stores that sell the Love Quotes?


----------



## drati

clearbright said:


> drati, i'd get sage if you like greens! i have seaglass and i like it but it IS rather pastel-y....  i think it'd be nice for early spring and summer though.



Thanks clearbright. I think I'll try seaglass again with a few different outfits to see if I can make it work. It is a lovely spring/summer colour. I do like sage too though so I'm still undecided.

Chinkee, I don't think jeep and sage are the same. Sage is more green whereas jeep is more yellow. Which greens do you have again? BTW, I love deep teal, it's a gorgeous winter colour.


----------



## BellaShoes

drati said:


> Yes, I think sage might be a nice compliment to what I have. It might be more wearable for me than seaglass. Bella, have you seen sage?
> 
> I wonder how sage compares to artichoke (f/w 08 colour). They look quite similar -- artichoke perhaps has a bit more yellow in it. Has anybody seen artichoke yet?


 
*Drati*... I have not seen sage IRL but of the different sites I have seen, Sage is a wonderful shade of green, jeep has a yellow undertone and may not compliment your skin tone as nicley as Sage. 

Also, love your deep teal


----------



## spoiled_brat

kalimarie said:


> I bought one w/a Shopbop code. Any codes out there for stores that sell the Love Quotes?


 
Try Revolve with fall08 for 20% off

Hope it works!


----------



## mtview

xi_captain said:


> OMG, those are the 2 colors I wanted to get but just ended up with Charcoal for now. Let me know how you like the Regale, I might end up getting it as well.


 
Didn't see your post until now, sorry   My LQ won't get arrive til Thursday. Will let you know how the colors look IRL.


----------



## kalimarie

Is sage available anywhere?  Thank you Spoiled Brat for the code.  I may have to order another color.  I like the Merlot, too.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes... in stock at Sol a Mia $85.... http://www.solamia.com/luvcoc.html


----------



## kalimarie

BellaShoes said:


> Yes... in stock at Sol a Mia $85.... http://www.solamia.com/luvcoc.html


 

Thank you, Bella.


----------



## aillae

Hi LQ owners! I don't frequent this part of TPF usually, since I'm usually at the Coach/LV/RM forums. But since the RM girls are also a fan of these scarves, I thought I'd pass this Promo code along to you guys. It's site-wide btw, so it should work with the LQ scarves just fine.

*Winknyc.com*
25% Off
Coupon Code:  luckybreaks13
Expires:  12/04/08 or
until supplies last
(Lucky Magazine)

I don't own any of the LQ scarves, so I don't have any to show to you guys. Sorry. But I thought this code might be helpful to anyone who is looking to buy another one or are planning to buy their first scarf. Take care.


----------



## chinkee21

New code for Revolve: "TBFALL08".  "FALL08" has expired.

*Drati,* I have Lime Ice, Absinthe, Jeep, Seaglass, Capri, & Mallard.


----------



## drati

OK, I still can't decide between seaglass and sage. Please give me your opinion/vote (seaglass or sage).

I took some pics of me with seaglass and also a couple of pics with a green sweater around my neck, probably not exactly like sage but somewhat similar in tone and brightness (I imagine -- although sage has more yellow in it, I think). Which one works better on me in terms of colouring (skintone, hair etc) and with what I am wearing (white t and dark jeans are a favourite). 

Excuse the un-made up look, I was working at home all day and couldn't be bothered ... Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## drati

chinkee21 said:


> New code for Revolve: "TBFALL08".  "FALL08" has expired.
> 
> *Drati,* I have Lime Ice, Absinthe, Jeep, Seaglass, Capri, & Mallard.



Nice! Do you have a favourite? What is mallard like irl? Is it a wintry colour or would you wear it in spring/summer too?


----------



## tatertot

kalimarie said:


> I bought one w/a Shopbop code.  Any codes out there for stores that sell the Love Quotes?



jbandme.com has them for 40% off right now though I'm not sure what colors are left.

Drati~ I really like the Sage on you. Both colors are pretty but the green really just pops on you.

Here are my new additions~ I am such a doofus, I did not know they came in different weights so I got one gauzy Cosmo and two of the thicker ones in Mallard and Regale. I love them all though and the colors are beyond gorgeous.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I don't see any on sale on jbandme.com.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Laureen, I think it expired 10/31 the code is/was *jbtreats *

I used the code on jbandme last week, my Regale is due in tomorrow**


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ooooh, I see.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Trayler

drati said:


> OK, I still can't decide between seaglass and sage. Please give me your opinion/vote (seaglass or sage).
> 
> I took some pics of me with seaglass and also a couple of pics with a green sweater around my neck, probably not exactly like sage but somewhat similar in tone and brightness (I imagine -- although sage has more yellow in it, I think). Which one works better on me in terms of colouring (skintone, hair etc) and with what I am wearing (white t and dark jeans are a favourite).
> 
> Excuse the un-made up look, I was working at home all day and couldn't be bothered ... Thanks so much for your help!


 Definitely the Sage...it pops on you.I think the seaglass is too light for your skin tone.


----------



## drati

Thanks *tatertot* and *tomifey*. I appreciate you helping me out here and it's great to get some opinions.

You are confirming what I am feeling  too. Seaglass is very pretty but just doesn't seem to suit me that well.


----------



## Sparklybags

the seaglass is gorgeous!!! I think i may need to go for that color next!

so i don't think Vanessa's scarf is a love quotes because the end of her scarf doesn't look right, LQ have more of a knot at the top right?


----------



## chinkee21

*Drati,* I like Sage on you as well!!! Mallard for me is both a shade you can use either summer or winter..maybe more of summer.....where as Deep Teal is def. a color for cold weathers!


----------



## drati

Thanks *Chinkee*. I am really tempted by mallard as well, hm, mallard or sage. Deep teal is def winter but it's a nice subdued pop. I'm wearing it again today ...

BTW, perhaps Vanessa is wearing a pashmina. I agree, close up it doesn't look like a love quotes scarf. The texture is different too.


----------



## laureenthemean

I agree, I think Vanessa's scarf looks like it's cashmere.


----------



## drati

spoiled_brat said:


> Can you ladies share your cleaning tips for LQs?
> 
> Do you dryclean them, handwash in cold water etc.
> 
> TIA!



I haven't had to clean mine yet (I just rotate them and air them in between times) but am planning on hand washing in cold water. I try to avoid dry cleaning where I can. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## chunkymonkey

Got Charcoal and Cosmo today.  Here's my little collection:





(bali, maritime, cosmo, charcoal)


----------



## chinkee21

I think my Regale & Mercury may be lost in the mail! Eep! It is taking forever to arrive!


----------



## drati

Chinkee, I can't wait to see all your scarves! Please post some photos soon. 

Here's me with morning glory. I wasn't sure about this colour when I ordered it, it's not a colour I usually wear. But I actually really like it on me! Surprisingly it works better for me than seaglass (which I am exchanging for sage), don't you think?


----------



## pinkmitsy4

that's a really pretty color.  It is very soft and subtle.  Looks great on you!


----------



## xi_captain

chunkymonkey said:


> Got Charcoal and Cosmo today. Here's my little collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bali, maritime, cosmo, charcoal)


 
Pretty collection!  The colors you picked are really versatile. Is the maritime really dark navy?


----------



## baby&melovelv

i got a yellow ln scarf.  i tried to wear it this week.  my husband fell off the couch laughing.  i do not think i am a scarf person, even though i would love to be!


----------



## xi_captain

Does anyone have the Espresso? I'm thinking of getting it. If it helps, the only LQ I own is Charcoal...

TIA!


----------



## chinkee21

drati said:


> Chinkee, I can't wait to see all your scarves! Please post some photos soon.
> 
> Here's me with morning glory. I wasn't sure about this colour when I ordered it, it's not a colour I usually wear. But I actually really like it on me! Surprisingly it works better for me than seaglass (which I am exchanging for sage), don't you think?



Oh wow!! It DOES look prettier on you than the Seaglass!! Good decision by exchanging Seaglass for Sage!! I think my LQ's from Revolve might be lost in the mail....let's wait a few more days...


----------



## BellaShoes

MG looks nice on you *drati*... I love mine.


----------



## drati

Thanks *Bella* and *chinkee*.

*Chinkee*, I hope your scarves turn up. Were they being shipped straight from revolve? Sometimes shipments just take a long time, don't give up yet!

*xi_captain*, I'd love to see expresso too. I wonder if it's similar to cocoshell?


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Still no LQ's from Revolve, yes they are shipping directly to me. It generally takes 7 days from date of shipment to arrive to me, I order from them regularly for the past 3 years now..this is only the 2nd time it happened... the first time it didn't get lost...but took a while to get here...I have placed 3 more orders with them since the LQ order, and I just received yesterday the order I placed right after the LQ's. That is 6 days apart shipping dates! Oh! I am worried...


----------



## Avril

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ Still no LQ's from Revolve, yes they are shipping directly to me. It generally takes 7 days from date of shipment to arrive to me, I order from them regularly for the past 3 years now..this is only the 2nd time it happened... the first time it didn't get lost...but took a while to get here...I have placed 3 more orders with them since the LQ order, and I just received yesterday the order I placed right after the LQ's. That is 6 days apart shipping dates! Oh! I am worried...


This happened to me too! I ordered an LQ bali and a Lauren Moshi tank on the same day (the LM tank was backordered so the LQ got sent first and the LM a week later). I got the LM tank a few days after it was posted (I live in Ireland) and no sign of the LQ scarf! I was like where is my lovely scarf! I asked Revolve and they said give it til the 30th of Sept as they have a 30 day policy for international orders and would you believe it on the 30th it arrived.

Why did it arrive so late? There was a "Mis-sent to Iran" stamp on the outside of the package. I was like how did the post office mistake IRELAND and IRAN!? I know they both start with IR but come on! Iran is thousands of miles away from Ireland like! My correct shipping address was on the front of the package (and IRELAND was clearly marked on it) and everything which is why I'm saying it must've been a post office issue. The package hadn't been opened so I'd say it literally arrived in wherever post comes into in Iran, they saw Ireland and sent it back on it's merry little way to me or back to Revolve and then they sent it back to me.

It was worth the wait though, my scarf is lovely. I have since ordered other things from them so it must've been just a once-off!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ So glad it finally arrived!!Wow!! Your LQ has been to Iran! But, isn't Bali a fabulous shade of blue?! I just got mine too last week! Haven't had the chance to wear her yet! Definitely on of my fave colors in my LQ collection!! I will keep you guys posted if I receive them on Monday...


----------



## Avril

^^ yep bali is the cobalt colour!  My LQ travelled all over the world!  I was just glad when it finally arrived, tiz a beautiful scarf, it was my first LQ scarf so I must order another few from Revolve


----------



## chinkee21

^^ It's Monday! I will know in a couple hours if they arrive today or not!


----------



## chinkee21

I got them!!!I will take photos tomorrow morning when there is better light!


----------



## Avril

Yay!  That's great!  Enjoy!


----------



## jennylovexo

chinkee21 said:


> I got them!!!I will take photos tomorrow morning when there is better light!


 
Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## spoiled_brat

I ordered Meditation today! Yay! So happy Revolve got it back in stock!


----------



## drati

chinkee21 said:


> I got them!!!I will take photos tomorrow morning when there is better light!



Yay! I'm glad they've arrived safely. Can't wait to see pics Chinkee!


----------



## chinkee21

Here are my newest additions to my collection! L-R: Porcini, Mercury, Regale, Cabernet & Mallard! I pretty much captured the true colors! Photo was taken in the morning indoors.


----------



## laureenthemean

Oooh, I love the bright pink Cabernet!  Thanks everyone for posting pictures, it really helps to match colors to names.


----------



## Susan Lee

OMGoodnesses..I am drooling over all of these gorgeous scarf colors-love the MG color, and chinkee, once again, your collection is FAB!

This is my little collection-from top left Bordeaux, Cobalt, Capri, Artichoke, and Sunshine! They are all so versatile....I love them all!


----------



## tresjoliex

Ohh, I like bordeux.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^Bordeaux is GREAT..I can't even describe how versatile this scarf is. It goes with just about everything!!


----------



## chinkee21

*susanlee17,* I love your rainbow of colors!!! Sunshine, Bordeaux, Bali, Capri & Artichoke!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

ooh bordeaux might be my next one... so pretty!!


----------



## xi_captain

Pretty colors ladies! *Chinkee*, love the porcini. Would you say it's more light grey or dark beige?


----------



## cherylc

ooh love porcini, can anyone compare this with peace/dove?


----------



## honeybee11

I would actually love to see modeling pics comparing porcini to mercury, if anyone owns the two!!  Also, does anyone know of any discounts currently going on?


----------



## kittykittycatcat

cute colour scarves girls!


----------



## drati

cherylc said:


> ooh love porcini, can anyone compare this with peace/dove?



I posted some comparison pics a few pages back.


----------



## eight15

honeybee11 said:


> I would actually love to see modeling pics comparing porcini to mercury, if anyone owns the two!!  Also, does anyone know of any discounts currently going on?



I got one in cobalt 20% off at OohLaLuxe.com and I'll post pics tomorrow!  I posted the code a page or two back, it was STYLEBAKERY.


----------



## sheanabelle

chinkee~i love porcini!

susanlee~artichoke is my favorite!!!! where can i find it still???


----------



## cherylc

spoiled_brat said:


> Can you ladies share your cleaning tips for LQs?
> 
> Do you dryclean them, handwash in cold water etc.
> 
> TIA!


 
i hand wash but one of my LQ's was put in the wash by accident, normal cycle, warm water, normal dryer cycle and it came out EXTREMELY wrinkled but other wise ok! i spent a long while ironing it out but afterwards it was as good as new! so i don't think you need to dryclean at all!


----------



## cherylc

drati said:


>


 
drati, thanks for this pic! i haven't kept up with this thread. i just want to confirm that porcini and peace are the two on the right hand side? peace being the lighter?


----------



## chinkee21

xi_captain said:


> Pretty colors ladies! *Chinkee*, love the porcini. Would you say it's more light grey or dark beige?


 
I would say it's more medium beige...it's so hard to tell! it's a mix of grey and beige! Depending on the lighting!


----------



## LavenderIce

spoiled_brat said:


> Can you ladies share your cleaning tips for LQs?
> 
> Do you dryclean them, handwash in cold water etc.
> 
> TIA!


 
I do not want to pay for drycleaning an LQ, so the cheapskate that I am put it in the gentle cycle and let it hang dry.  Worked well without any problems.


----------



## LavenderIce

Collection pic:  Romance, Royale, Love, Bali, Cocoshell and Meditation.


----------



## cocobella

^ Great Pic!  I bought Cocoshell a few months ago and today I received Romance.   My next Love Quotes purchase will be Mallard!


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm trying not to make any more LQ purchases, but one that I'd like to add would be Charcoal or Deep Teal.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

_^_I  the colours you have


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks guys!


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> Collection pic:  Romance, Royale, Love, Bali, Cocoshell and Meditation.



Love all these colors!


----------



## drati

cherylc said:


> drati, thanks for this pic! i haven't kept up with this thread. i just want to confirm that porcini and peace are the two on the right hand side? peace being the lighter?



Yes, correct.


----------



## drati

*Need help please!*

I sent back seaglass, lovely colour but too pastel toned for my complexion. I wanted to exchange for sage but now sage is sold out! Wah!

So, what do you all think about artichoke? How does it compare to sage? It looks a bit more yellow toned than sage, which wouldn't be so good for me. Shall I go for artichoke or mallard, which I really like? But I already have deep teal (love it but it's def  a winter colour, I'm looking for a nice spring/summer scarf). Help!

I also like boreaux but generally don't wear much red at all.

*Chinkee* and *susanlee17*, you've got some of the colours I am thinking about, any recommendation? I posted pics of myself on p 164, just to show you my colouring.


----------



## piho

If anyone is interested, love quotes are 30% off at revolve for the next two days. Everything is 30% off (except purses).....wwhhheeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## cocobella

Yep!  Just ordered Mallard 30% off from Revolve... Can't wait till it gets here!!!


----------



## <3juicy

sheanabelle said:


> chinkee~i love porcini!
> 
> susanlee~artichoke is my favorite!!!! where can i find it still???



Artichoke is still available at http://swayandcake.com/index.php?page=browse&detail=6713&topcat=&category=&designer=507


----------



## chunkymonkey

Chickdowntown is having a 50% off sale and they have LQ in 3 colors.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=598074&d=1227073297

Too bad they don't have more selection, but this is an awesome deal!


----------



## tresjoliex

^Sold out like crazy.

Can't wait til Marina ships on November 30!


----------



## cupcakekiss

i just  bought my first  LQ scarf in peacock from revolve. it's the thicker blend but i love the color and the size. it's very well-made but i think it snags easily.... lovin' it  it's my x-mas splurge this  year!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ congrats on your first LQ!!! The poly/linen blend snags easily, I am not sure for the thicker version.  Wear it well!!


----------



## alpine1972

Hi LQ fans!!!  Blue Heaven Boutique currently has LQ Summer colors on sale for $68.00 plus you get an extra 20% off with code TURKEY.  

I just ordered Marina, Palm, and Lime Ice.  There are many summer colors to choose from!!!!!  Oh, and these are *final sale *items so *no returns or exchanges*.


http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/love_quotes.html


----------



## sheanabelle

thanks alpine! too many cute colors......idk what to choose.


----------



## joyeaux

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## alpine1972

You're welcome!!!!  I went back and ordered Wheatgrass and Dune.  I seriously need to stop....Lol!  My Bordeaux should be arriving from Tobi tomorrow.  I only got 10% off with that one 

I think Wheatgrass looks like a great neutral.


----------



## Sweetwon

Hi, I am looking to buy my first LQ. Well, actually hubby is buying it for me, he just doesn't know it yet. 
I have been reading your posts and I am curious as to which kind would be better to get. Should I get the poly/linen or the thicker one? Which does everyone prefer? I really want to get something that I can get a lot of use out of, and I am worried that the thicker one will be to heavy. Any help???


----------



## Karen5000

Can anyone please tell me what color LQ cameron is wearing here? Thanks!


----------



## drati

Karen5000 said:


> Can anyone please tell me what color LQ cameron is wearing here? Thanks!



^^^ Not a LQ. See the stripes?


----------



## kattiee

Would the 50% linen 50% viscose ones keep me warm at Big Bear area or are the 65% poly 35% rayon ones more suitable?

And is Campari a bright red?

Thanks!


----------



## sheanabelle

Quick poll: If you could only have one out of these four...what would it be??? TIA!  

Sage, Seaglass, Beach, or Bali??


----------



## kalimarie

Sage


----------



## sheanabelle

thanks!


----------



## drati

I had seaglass and found it too pastelly for me. I wanted to exchange for sage but sage was out of stock, so got artichoke instead:


----------



## clearbright

artichoke is beautiful on you! in the 2nd pic it reminds me of sage. 

how did you tie your scarf?


----------



## melzy

Does anyone have the Champagne? I would love to see real life pictures!


----------



## sheanabelle

^^I LOVE artichoke!!!


----------



## drati

clearbright said:


> artichoke is beautiful on you! in the 2nd pic it reminds me of sage.
> 
> how did you tie your scarf?



Thanks *clearbright* and *sheanabelle*. The colour is quite difficult to capture but according to blueheavenboutique it's a bit darker than sage and def with more yellow undertones. It's not as yellow or light as it looks in the first picture. I like it, it's a nice addition to my collection. Will post updated collection pics soon.

*clearbright*, I just wound the scarf around my neck once, ends hanging down my front. I then tied the ends in a simple knot and tucked the left-over end bits back up under the scarf. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Odette

I just purchased Regale from the bay...instant cashback!  Gotta love it!


----------



## jennylovexo

^ congrats on your regale!!!  

I'm finding the more I wear my LQ the more they snag.  Mine seem to get caught on everything from my jacket to my zipper on my purse.  It's so frustrating.


----------



## maisydaisy

Love Quote sale at www.Unusualthreads.com 800 mm for $72.00. / 72 hours, free shipping. Good selection


----------



## drati

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^ congrats on your regale!!!
> 
> I'm finding the more I wear my LQ the more they snag.  Mine seem to get caught on everything from my jacket to my zipper on my purse.  It's so frustrating.



They do snag easily, yes. My deep teal snagged when it got caught on something at my hairdressers once. I still wear it though, nobody can see. I am careful with zippers, handbags etc but yes, they will all snag at some point. Snags kind of seem unavoidable with such light gauzy fabric.

Enjoy them while you can, they're probably not the kind of scarf to last forever!


----------



## jwrightmc

Can anyone tell me the difference between the multitudes of red shades??  I am thinking about buying my first LQ scarf and I would like red in the lighter fabric.  I want a lipstick type color - not too light or on the pink side.  Can anyone help me??  The looks of Cherry Pie seems closest to what I want.  And how do you tell if the scarf is the thicker fabric or the lighter??  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maisydaisy

jwrightmc said:


> And how do you tell if the scarf is the thicker fabric or the lighter??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
If the store/website is doing their job there should be no confusion between the styles:  the original, lighter-weight (and a few dollars more expensive) is 50% Italian linen and 50% viscose; the heavier, slightly less-expensive one is 50% poly, 50% rayon.  There should be a price difference of about $5.00


----------



## jwrightmc

thanks Maisey!  I think I will go ahead and get the Cherry Pie color...which seems to be the same as the Love color??  Weird....


----------



## chinkee21

drati said:


> I had seaglass and found it too pastelly for me. I wanted to exchange for sage but sage was out of stock, so got artichoke instead:


 It looks beautiful on you!! How do you like it?


----------



## drati

chinkee21 said:


> It looks beautiful on you!! How do you like it?



I really like it. I think I would have liked sage too but artichoke is very wearable and nice and completes what I have beautifully. Thanks Chinkee!


----------



## Haute to Trot

I think these scarves are so cool. Definitely going on my Christmas wish list


----------



## cupcakekiss

jwrightmc said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the multitudes of red shades??  I am thinking about buying my first LQ scarf and I would like red in the lighter fabric.  I want a lipstick type color - not too light or on the pink side.  Can anyone help me??  The looks of Cherry Pie seems closest to what I want.  And how do you tell if the scarf is the thicker fabric or the lighter??
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Campari seems to be the new vibrant  red lipstick color imo
merlot also seems to be a nice red

bordeaux is more of a wine red


----------



## jwrightmc

Thanks Cupcake for the red color help!  I just ordered my first Love Quotes scarf in Bordeaux.  It might be a touch darker red than I wanted, but I got it at 50% off on the website shop.seenon.com!!! I am SOO excited!  The website had a 50% off almost everything but it ends tonight! Sorry I didn't find it earlier so more people could take advantage of it!!

Can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## summer2815

I decided I waited long enough and I need to have an LQ NOW!  I am looking for black though.  Is meditation my best bet?  

Also, I read there are 2 kinds of LQ scarves?  1 thicker than the other.  Is that true?  If so, which one is thicker?

Getting a discount would be AMAZING.  I can't justify buying one at full price when I have Christmas gifts to buy.

I tried reading/searching through this thread, but it is so massive I had a hard time finding the answers to my questions.

TIA!


----------



## luvmy3girls

thoughts on the moonbeam, yoga, or champagne scarf colors? I want a lighter one and cant decide...thanks!


----------



## chinkee21

summer2815 said:


> I decided I waited long enough and I need to have an LQ NOW!  I am looking for black though.  Is meditation my best bet?
> 
> Also, I read there are 2 kinds of LQ scarves?  1 thicker than the other.  Is that true?  If so, which one is thicker?
> 
> Getting a discount would be AMAZING.  I can't justify buying one at full price when I have Christmas gifts to buy.
> 
> I tried reading/searching through this thread, but it is so massive I had a hard time finding the answers to my questions.
> 
> TIA!



The thinner one would be the linen/viscose blend, the thicker one is the polyester blend. They carry LQ's at Revolve. I only have the linen/viscose blend, so I have no basis of comparison, but most ladies who have both say they prefer the thinner one.HTH!


----------



## exquisite09

There are a ton of LQ scarves on sale at Revolve! Code: NOTCOTLOVESREVOLVE for an add'l 25% off.


----------



## chunkymonkey

exquisite09 said:


> There are a ton of LQ scarves on sale at Revolve! Code: NOTCOTLOVESREVOLVE for an add'l 25% off.



Most of the linen ones are gone.  I got Deep Teal.


----------



## piho

I got deep teal and regale! Last time I looked they had no sale ones left, and then these appeared a few hours later!


----------



## KristyDarling

piho said:


> I got deep teal and regale! Last time I looked they had no sale ones left, and then these appeared a few hours later!


OMG, weird! I just came here to post that I got deep teal and regale! You have fine taste.  

Tobi.com is having their holiday 30% off all regular-priced merchandise sale. The code is HOLIDAYTIME, which is good til Christmas Day. Lots and lots and lots of LQ scarves to choose from. With the discount, they are only $61.60.   I told DH that he just bought me my Christmas gift, hehe.


----------



## summer2815

So the majority of people on here buy the "thinner" ones?  I got one (with 30% off) at Revolve for about $51-$52!  I got the thicker one in caviar (the ploy blend).


----------



## tinazach

_I'm so bummed...I just got my first LQ (bordeaux) & it snagged this morning. It's not noticeable since it's worn bunched up, but it's depressing since I've only worn it a few times. I know other's have posted the LQ's snag easily, but I convinced myself it wouldn't happen to me__. _


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone know if dusty mauve is still avail anywhere? thanks


----------



## sheanabelle

i have espresso & charcoal coming my way!!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

I almost ordered espresso but it was out of stock!


----------



## nevgirl

luvmy3girls said:


> thoughts on the moonbeam, yoga, or champagne scarf colors? I want a lighter one and cant decide...thanks!



the Champagne one is a sweet color, but I have the ale and I ADORE IT


----------



## nevgirl

tresjoliex said:


> I almost ordered espresso but it was out of stock!



I bought the espresso one from shopthetrendboutique.com, free shipping  but I am still searching for the charcoal one  if anyone knows where let me know please!


----------



## socalgem

I have been wearing my LQ's a lot this year. I still love them.


----------



## sheanabelle

nevgirl said:


> I bought the espresso one from shopthetrendboutique.com, free shipping  but I am still searching for the charcoal one  if anyone knows where let me know please!




I ordered a charcoal one from WINK NYC 2 weeks ago on backorder but a shipment must have just come in because mine shipped out yesterday.  Try them.

side note, my espresso arrived from Revolve today and it is WONDERFUL!


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## luvmy3girls

^^cute..love the way you tied it.


----------



## sheanabelle

^thanks....it's a mish mosh. I wonder if I'll be able to do that again!


----------



## Sabine

I just ordered my first LQ scarves, finally! I oredere moonbeam and bordeaux and i'm very excited. I ordered from unisual threads and they are currently having a sale on all scarves. the cost 72$ and shipping is free so it was time for me to order


----------



## chunkymonkey

I got one in Deep Teal for $41 off revolve.. should be arriving in a day or two.


----------



## summer2815

sheanabelle said:


>


 

How did you tie it like that!  Adorable.


----------



## melzy

Expresso is a very nice color and I love the way you tied it sheanabelle!


----------



## sheanabelle

Thanks!!...I remember reading the way someone else tied it somewhere on the forum that made me do this. 
1. Put it around your neck with one side shorter than the other.
2. Wrap the longer part around and bring it to the front.
3. Tie them or loop them together.
4. Then tuck the pieces into one another......everytime you do it, it will look different from the last time!


----------



## bbcat

I got four LQs from revolve. What a deal!!
They are cobalt, romance, absithe and regale.












Here are a few modeling pics.  I apologize for not changing my outfit .  The lighting was so bad that the color of Regale looks a bit off. 


COBALT





ROMANCE






ABSINTHE





REGALE


----------



## t1r4m1su

W hotels store has LQ scarves on sale.with 25% off and free standard shipping, it comes down only $63.They have Espresso,cobalt,frambosie and mercury color.
Here's the link: http://www.whotelsthestore.com/index.asp and http://www.whotelsthestore.com/item.asp?curr_item_id=3455&cat_subcat_id=3


----------



## bellapsyd

i keep trying to get one from revolve but all the codes are used already and i can't find a 30% off one!


----------



## Sabine

bbcat said:


> I got four LQs from revolve. What a deal!!
> They are cobalt, romance, absithe and regale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few modeling pics. I apologize for not changing my outfit . The lighting was so bad that the color of Regale looks a bit off.
> 
> 
> COBALT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROMANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABSINTHE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REGALE


 
very nice! lucky you i couldn't find anymore in the sale


----------



## xi_captain

Great colors bbcat!


----------



## sammieee

I just ordered my first LQ scarf in Cobalt, should arrive by the end of next week!  Everyone's scarves look great, love the pop of color your new scarves add to your outfit bbcat!


----------



## bellapsyd

just bought one in island....debating on regale


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

You guys look so cute in these.  I'm sorry if this is a repeat question...I've looked through the thread but it's so long that I may have missed it 

How warm are these scarves?  Is the material really worth the price?  I love how scarves look on others but I'm not so much a scarf-for-fashion kinda gal, I am a scarf-for-warmth kinda gal.  I live in SF so it doesn't need to be super warm but it needs to be somewhat warm...are they really functional?

Thanks for all the amazing pics, would love any input for a newbie


----------



## sugarz6

So I love these scarfs! I have in the light scarf: Yoga (White), Cobalt (Blue), Mariner (Deep Teal/Navyish), Beach (light khaki), and  I have the thicker scarf in the Grey color.. I forget the name. I'd have to say that the thicker scarf is by far my fave, it's so comfy, though I do hold a spot for my Yoga one because it's the first one I got and my Husband bought it for me as a gift


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Today I purchased my first love quotes scarf
in caviar. It is so soft


----------



## drati

I only have the thinner ones and I find them warm enough. I live in a temperate climate, probably not unlike SF. I do have some wool scarves I wear in winter also but I do wear LQ in winter too. And they are perfect for spring and fall.



HitchcockBlonde said:


> You guys look so cute in these.  I'm sorry if this is a repeat question...I've looked through the thread but it's so long that I may have missed it
> 
> How warm are these scarves?  Is the material really worth the price?  I love how scarves look on others but I'm not so much a scarf-for-fashion kinda gal, I am a scarf-for-warmth kinda gal.  I live in SF so it doesn't need to be super warm but it needs to be somewhat warm...are they really functional?
> 
> Thanks for all the amazing pics, would love any input for a newbie


----------



## BellaShoes

HitchcockBlonde said:


> You guys look so cute in these. I'm sorry if this is a repeat question...I've looked through the thread but it's so long that I may have missed it
> 
> How warm are these scarves? Is the material really worth the price? I love how scarves look on others but I'm not so much a scarf-for-fashion kinda gal, I am a scarf-for-warmth kinda gal. I live in SF so it doesn't need to be super warm but it needs to be somewhat warm...are they really functional?
> 
> Thanks for all the amazing pics, would love any input for a newbie


 
Sorry for the late reply, I live in the East Bay Hills and have fallen for Love Quotes. I only own the Viscoise/Linen version and they are absolutely fabulous! I have quickly succumb to 8 new colors! I wear them all of the time in the city and they are actually quite warm. I was in the city last weekend, rain and 49 degrees and I found myself quite content in my LQ scarf. That is the best part of LQ, they are light enought to wear on a spring/summer day yet if you wrap in a few more times.... nice and toasty on a chilly SF night

Definetly worth the $$..... order from Tobi.com with a discount, they ship from SF

Keep us posted!


----------



## flygirl_k

Does anyone know what the "LOVE" colour is like in real life? They have it on the Revolve site, but I can't tell if it's a light red or a deep pink.


----------



## BellaShoes

Here are a couple of my pics....


----------



## cocoster

flygirl_k said:


> Does anyone know what the "LOVE" colour is like in real life? They have it on the Revolve site, but I can't tell if it's a light red or a deep pink.


 
i'm wondering the same thing. i don't think the revolve picture is the true color of LOVE. i think it's more red red than pink red. i was deciding between LOVE and COCOSHELL.


----------



## bellapsyd

just got my first one- ISLAND!   Love it!!!


----------



## miamialli

Does anyone know anywhere that still has summer colors in stock?
I'm looking for "sea" or "blue pearl"?


----------



## nevgirl

Thought I'd put this on the Love Quotes thread here The Trend Boutique is having 30% off sale with free shipping and they have all the Love quotes Colors enter code Holiday30. shopthetrendboutique.com/lovequotes.html


----------



## cupcakekiss

miamialli said:


> Does anyone know anywhere that still has summer colors in stock?
> I'm looking for "sea" or "blue pearl"?



i think http://www.blueheavenboutique.com
has those older colors
check the main page for coupon codes


----------



## joyeaux

^^ I got some LQs from this site and was very happy with them


----------



## miamialli

cupcakekiss said:


> i think http://www.blueheavenboutique.com
> has those older colors
> check the main page for coupon codes


 
thank you!


----------



## nevgirl

The Trend Boutique http://www.shopthetrendboutique.com has extended their coupon for 30% off all inventory until 12/31 included is love quotes, tolani, rachel pally, Plenty .....

Enter code Holiday30 to get 30% off and free shipping. Only until 12/31


----------



## Haute to Trot

My boyfriend got me my first Love Quotes scarf for Christmas in Moonbeam and Cobolt then I just ordered Meditation for myself. They are so amazing!!!!


----------



## nevgirl

Haute to Trot said:


> My boyfriend got me my first Love Quotes scarf for Christmas in Moonbeam and Cobolt then I just ordered Meditation for myself. They are so amazing!!!!



Are they not addicting! I think I have like five colors now, That is why I obsessed with coupon codes, lol. Meditation is a great staple color to have, good job.


----------



## nevgirl

Hey Ladies The Trend Boutique www.shopthetrendboutique.com has a new code Jan20 and it's 20% off with free ship and no tax. Rapunzels also has a sale, not sure if Love Quotes is included but they have Juicy on Sale!!! WOO HOO!


----------



## discoTR

40% off lq scarfs
Use code "jbyear40"


----------



## vietangel713

so does anyone know the difference between the white love quotes? i'm debating between trying to find a yoga or get a moonbeam one.


----------



## tresjoliex

discoTR said:


> 40% off lq scarfs
> Use code "jbyear40"


 
Which site?


----------



## margaritaxmix

tresjoliex said:


> Which site?



http://www.jbandme.com/brands/jbandm...-quote-scarves


----------



## nevgirl

vietangel713 said:


> so does anyone know the difference between the white love quotes? i'm debating between trying to find a yoga or get a moonbeam one.



The Yoga is a stark white, a true white. The Moonbeam is an off-white or cream hue, more ivory and warmer. Personally I like the Moonbeam


----------



## nevgirl

margaritaxmix said:


> http://www.jbandme.com/brands/jbandm...-quote-scarves



Blast, they dont have much of the Linen ones, it's just the Rayon blend.


----------



## KeriBerrie

vietangel713 said:


> so does anyone know the difference between the white love quotes? i'm debating between trying to find a yoga or get a moonbeam one.


 

I have Yoga and I love it!  I have never seen Moonbeam, but it also looks beautiful, but not as bright.  Yoga is a true, bright white.  Moonbeam looks  more off-white.  I suppose it depends on what you like.


----------



## Sweetwon

I finally got my first Love Quotes scarf! My hubby got me cosmo, regale, and bordeaux for Christmas and I  them. I need more now!!


----------



## nevgirl

Sweetwon said:


> I finally got my first Love Quotes scarf! My hubby got me cosmo, regale, and bordeaux for Christmas and I  them. I need more now!!



Your DH has great taste, the regale and bordeaux are my faves next to the mallard. The mallard is the most beautiful color ever!


----------



## Sweetwon

I want the mallard now, but I need to save up after all the holiday spending.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i got my first lq scarf before xmas. it's fantastic! i ordered regale and bordeaux from the seenon sale, but i still haven't received them and it's going on three weeks already.  i cancelled my order, but hoping i'll at least get regale. i was lucky enough to get bordeaux from jbandme and i want to see if the rayon blend is just as good. i need something warmer than linen. anyway, my new obsession!


----------



## melzy

margaritaxmix said:


> http://www.jbandme.com/brands/jbandm...-quote-scarves



Drat they had Cocoshell and I missed out. I hope other TPFers got them!


----------



## flygirl_k

I'm looking for a colour that's like the Tiffany blue . . . Do you think Maui (as seen on Revolve's site) would be close, or am I better off with something like Island or Capri??


----------



## Weak4Shoes

I feel dumb, but mine didnt come with a quote on it (that I can find). The tag says Love Quotes and it just has dry clean instructions. Does everyone's have a quote but mine


----------



## BellaShoes

^ the quote is on the hang tag not the sewn tag....


----------



## BellaShoes

I need help ladies!

I have cosmopolitan (fabulous bright pink) however would like a deeper pink'ish color.... would you recommend Love or Romance? Or perhaps another color... please share any photos or thoughts you may have of either color... TIA!


----------



## flygirl_k

^From what I've heard, the LOVE is more of a light red, without any pink-ish hue to it.

I also have the Cosmopolitan, and am looking for a bright pink with a bit more coral in it. Any suggestions??


----------



## BellaShoes

hmmm? Perhaps Cabernet for me? Any thoughts or real life pics of Cabernet? 


Sorry I do not have a suggestion for you flygirl....


----------



## BellaShoes

Any discount codes for tobi.com or blueheavenboutique?


----------



## rphppr

I just received the Maritime scarf that I ordered, but I am not convinced this is a navy blue.  Can someone confirm or id the color of this Love Quotes scarf?  (it was taken with a flash but even without the flash it is still not a dark blue)

I think they sent me marina, but the order I placed was specifically for a Maritime, and the photo on the page was the navy color.


----------



## mzballs

I think that is deep teal. I have maritime and deep teal and from the pic it definatly looks like deep teal to me?!? Where did you order from?



rphppr said:


> I just received the Maritime scarf that I ordered, but I am not convinced this is a navy blue. Can someone confirm or id the color of this Love Quotes scarf? (it was taken with a flash but even without the flash it is still not a dark blue)
> 
> I think they sent me marina, but the order I placed was specifically for a Maritime, and the photo on the page was the navy color.


----------



## melzy

^It looks like Marina to me too.


----------



## Hannity

rphppr said:


> I just received the Maritime scarf that I ordered, but I am not convinced this is a navy blue.  Can someone confirm or id the color of this Love Quotes scarf?  (it was taken with a flash but even without the flash it is still not a dark blue)
> 
> I think they sent me marina, but the order I placed was specifically for a Maritime, and the photo on the page was the navy color.



That is definitely not the Maritime. Maritime is a true navy, I dont have it but I have seen it. I do have the deep teal and that looks like it, but I would say this is either the Marina or Deep Teal but definitely not the Maritime.


----------



## LAltiero85

clearbright said:


> oh sorry, i should've responded to this thread earlier!! i usually don't come in this forum though. but yay you ended up with both!!
> 
> btw i found a pic on another site of lilo wearing that same scarf and they labeled it as raspberry mousse! i'm pretty sure it's not cosmo because cosmo looks lighter... but i guess you can tell us the differences between the two colors when they arrive. :okay:
> 
> blueheavenboutique.com/images/RM.jpg
> 
> ^LOVE that color!!!!
> 
> i will post my punch LQ here and also i just took a pic with yoga!


 Okay, I have a stupid question....I absolutely love the look of these scarves...and I see celebs wearing them in LA during the summer (last summer) in fact I think this pic was taken of LL last summer. Anyway, so it's acceptable to wear scarves in the summer as long as they are a lighter fabric?


----------



## Hannity

BellaShoes said:


> I need help ladies!
> 
> I have cosmopolitan (fabulous bright pink) however would like a deeper pink'ish color.... would you recommend Love or Romance? Or perhaps another color... please share any photos or thoughts you may have of either color... TIA!



I think the Cabernet or Framboise are good choices. The Cabernet is just a darker richer pink.


----------



## Hannity

LAltiero85 said:


> Okay, I have a stupid question....I absolutely love the look of these scarves...and I see celebs wearing them in LA during the summer (last summer) in fact I think this pic was taken of LL last summer. Anyway, so it's acceptable to wear scarves in the summer as long as they are a lighter fabric?



Totally! You can wear these where ever and when ever. That is why they are so popular. I guess the only variable is people opt for light colors in the summer, but it's just your personal preference.


----------



## clearbright

LAltiero85 said:


> Okay, I have a stupid question....I absolutely love the look of these scarves...and I see celebs wearing them in LA during the summer (last summer) in fact I think this pic was taken of LL last summer. Anyway, so it's acceptable to wear scarves in the summer as long as they are a lighter fabric?



yes! i think especially since they're linen, they're more suitable for warm weather wear. i was just explaining to my friend from boston that in LA, scarves are more of an accessory than a necessity to keep warm (although it does get chilly enough here sometimes!).


----------



## LAltiero85

clearbright said:


> yes! i think especially since they're linen, they're more suitable for warm weather wear. i was just explaining to my friend from boston that in LA, scarves are more of an accessory than a necessity to keep warm (although it does get chilly enough here sometimes!).


 Awesome!! Because I love the look of a scarf w/ a tank or tee.  Thanks so much for responding!!! I'm definitely looking in to these scarves...they look amazing!


----------



## LAltiero85

Hannity said:


> Totally! You can wear these where ever and when ever. That is why they are so popular. I guess the only variable is people opt for light colors in the summer, but it's just your personal preference.


 Thanks so much for your response!!! Good to know, I absolutely love the look!


----------



## vietangel713

im wondering if beach or moonbeam is more cream colored? anyone have any ideas?


----------



## nevgirl

vietangel713 said:


> im wondering if beach or moonbeam is more cream colored? anyone have any ideas?



Moonbeam is a cream color


----------



## uhkiwi

just bought one from Forever 21 for $5.50! from 100% viscose 

here is a small photo to compare (turquoise)














sds661 said:


> I have several from Forever 21 there are lots of different kinds and tons of colors and I love all of them  and the best part is they are all less then $10!!
> http://www.forever21.com/category.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=accessories&Page=1


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Hi ladies! first time posting on this thread.  I just wanted to share my new obsession with people that would understand.  I have a small collection of LQ's now and my new addition is Espresso and Cocoshell.  Was a little disappointed in how similar the color was, thinking of giving one to my mother.

First pic Left  Espresso and Coco shell
Second pic Regale and Bordeaux


----------



## summer2815

Anyone know of any promotions going on?  I need to buy one as a gift.  I am looking for the more neutral colors...I think we may want to go with a grey (charcoal).


----------



## Hannity

FlipFlopgal said:


> Hi ladies! first time posting on this thread.  I just wanted to share my new obsession with people that would understand.  I have a small collection of LQ's now and my new addition is Espresso and Cocoshell.  Was a little disappointed in how similar the color was, thinking of giving one to my mother.
> 
> First pic Left  Espresso and Coco shell
> Second pic Regale and Bordeaux



Yeah I think CocoShell is the spring/summer version of Espresso which is from the winter range.


----------



## Hannity

FlipFlopgal said:


> Hi ladies! first time posting on this thread.  I just wanted to share my new obsession with people that would understand.  I have a small collection of LQ's now and my new addition is Espresso and Cocoshell.  Was a little disappointed in how similar the color was, thinking of giving one to my mother.
> 
> First pic Left  Espresso and Coco shell
> Second pic Regale and Bordeaux



What's that blue one, is it cobalt? Love it!


----------



## Hannity

Hannity said:


> What's that blue one, is it cobalt? Love it!



Sorry by mad, duh, I saw you wrote is was regale.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Hannity said:


> Yeah I think CocoShell is the spring/summer version of Espresso which is from the winter range.



thanks for the info, I'm liking the espresso MUCH better.


----------



## clearbright

nevgirl said:


> Moonbeam is a cream color



yes i'd suggest moonbeam too!


----------



## clearbright

FlipFlopgal said:


> thanks for the info, I'm liking the espresso MUCH better.



where did you get cocoshell? i've been wanting this color for a while! (but not at full price... lol)


----------



## Hannity

Cocoshell is part of the spring summer range so I doubt a lot of retailers will be selling it at sale. Espresso is almost the same color and that may be easier to come by with a coupon code. Good luck anyways!


----------



## Hannity

Hannity said:


> Sorry by mad, duh, I saw you wrote is was regale.



^^^^
I sound drunk here!

I meant

"Sorry my bad, I saw you wrote it was regale. "


----------



## Hannity

clearbright said:


> where did you get cocoshell? i've been wanting this color for a while! (but not at full price... lol)




CLEARBRIGHT: Is that cosmo poking out of your bag in your pic, or what color is that one?


----------



## clearbright

Hannity said:


> Cocoshell is part of the spring summer range so I doubt a lot of retailers will be selling it at sale. Espresso is almost the same color and that may be easier to come by with a coupon code. Good luck anyways!



wasn't cocoshell last year's color? or are they re-releasing it for S/S 09?

the scarf pictured is raspberry mousse! it's a deeper pink than cosmo.


----------



## Hannity

Yes they seem to be selling it again as I saw it on a couple of websites. I guess those will just be the signature colors they'll bring back each corresponding season. Cocoshell in spring/summer espresso in the fall/winter. I mean they have like 50 colors total, there are only so much variations you can produce, lol.


----------



## FlipFlopgal

clearbright said:


> where did you get cocoshell? i've been wanting this color for a while! (but not at full price... lol)



Clearbright, I got Cocoshell from jbrandme when they had 40% sale, sorry to say it's expired now, I would keep checking, maybe they will have another sale!


----------



## flygirl_k

Cocoshell and Espresso are both in stock on revolveclothing.com. For first-time customers: if you call CS after you place your order, they'll refund you 30% off your entire order!!


----------



## paintednightsky

Not Lovequotes but I just bought some scarves from Rainbow Revolution on Etsy http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5579481  I bought violet and indigo in both closed and open weave and I love them!!!  I actually went back for more and spent like $90 more and am trying the Hemp/Silk blend this time.  The colors are soooo gorgeous and the owner is really helpful.  Right now they have half off so what is normally $25 is $12.50.  I also recently saw these crinkley scarves at target that are made from 100% viscose that I really loved as well.


----------



## superficial7878

for those that i have the merlot color, can you tell me if it's a dark or bright red.  also, has anyone seen the mineral color scarf IRL?  TIA!


----------



## vietangel713

i think its more of a bright red. its super soft and comfy tho. im waiting for my perfect purse to get here to pair it with. but heres a photo. the black one is caviar and red is merlot.











superficial7878 said:


> for those that i have the merlot color, can you tell me if it's a dark or bright red.  also, has anyone seen the mineral color scarf IRL?  TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

Just ordered a new LQ in Cabernet from Tobi (25% off thru tomorrow: TobiStyle08)


----------



## BellaShoes

Recent pic of my Charcoal LQ


----------



## laur 1229

Hey everyone! This is my first time posting, but I am absolutely loving the LQ scarves and i'm ready to make a purchase -- but i'm so confused on which color to get! ahhhh.... i'm trying to steer away from getting black because almost every scarf I own is black! Has anyone seen the Capri colored one? Is it a true powder/baby blue?


----------



## SmallTalk

You ladies have completely enabled me! I have been eying these scarves for a few months now, and after looking through this thread again, I placed an order for my first LQ scarf in Porcini! I cannot wait for it to arrive


----------



## Hannity

BellaShoes said:


> Recent pic of my Charcoal LQ



Bella, I am loving your ensemble here,all of it


----------



## rainyjewels

BellaShoes said:


> Just ordered a new LQ in Cabernet from Tobi (25% off thru tomorrow: TobiStyle08)


 
i just got cabernet from tobi too! with the same code! i was trying to choose between that and romance but i think cabernet is slightly richer. this will be my first linen/viscose LQ. hopefully i love it just as much (or more) than my rayon merlot, which is just so soft and luxe!


----------



## Hannity

Just posted the code over on deals and steals. But The Trend Boutique is having a 12 hour sale today, love quotes included. The code is for 25% off and it is Sale25 

www.shopthetrendboutique.com


----------



## Hannity

rainyjewels said:


> i just got cabernet from tobi too! with the same code! i was trying to choose between that and romance but i think cabernet is slightly richer. this will be my first linen/viscose LQ. hopefully i love it just as much (or more) than my rayon merlot, which is just so soft and luxe!



tell me what cab looks like when you get it, it looks different everywhere! Some have posted and it looks darker. If you can post pics when you get I'd be so grateful!


----------



## vietangel713

so i got my first linen scarf. MOONBEAM. very pretty...i adore the color but it doesn't feel as soft as the the rayon blend ones.  so i'm glad i didn't splurge on regale and espresso. i might just stick to the rayon blend ones.

here's my moonbeam with my Rebecca Minkoff cream/patent white Matinee










and one of my merlot & Rebecca Minkoff wine Matinee





i still think im addicted to LQs tho.


----------



## rainyjewels

hannity - sure will post pics!

vietangel - even though it seems many tpfers dislike the rayon version, i love my merlot, i think it's super soft and luxe, and from the pics of the linen/viscose it looks more airy and much thinner and rougher....i'm testing it with cabernet, and hopefully i'll like it...if not, i'd stick with rayon too. i wish they made more colors in the rayon material.


----------



## vietangel713

*rainyjewels* i know. i love the rayon version. so comfy and soft and super warm. i tried the linen on and the color is gorgeous but its definitely rougher and thinner. i noticed a difference in how warm my neck was. hopefully i can find a similar rayon version of espresso and regale.



rainyjewels said:


> hannity - sure will post pics!
> 
> vietangel - even though it seems many tpfers dislike the rayon version, i love my merlot, i think it's super soft and luxe, and from the pics of the linen/viscose it looks more airy and much thinner and rougher....i'm testing it with cabernet, and hopefully i'll like it...if not, i'd stick with rayon too. i wish they made more colors in the rayon material.


----------



## vietangel713

modeling pixs of my LQs and RM Matinee.

Wine Matinee and Merlot LQ










Cream/White Patent Matinee and Moonbeam
i love how well it goes together. i just wish it wasn't so rough.


----------



## mysweetaudrina

vietangel713 said:


> modeling pixs of my LQs and RM Matinee.
> 
> Wine Matinee and Merlot LQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cream/White Patent Matinee and Moonbeam
> i love how well it goes together. i just wish it wasn't so rough.


 
Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## maisydaisy

vietangel713 said:


> im wondering if beach or moonbeam is more cream colored? anyone have any ideas?


Moonbeam is a beautiful winter white, as opposed to Yoga which is a brighter white.


----------



## Sweetwon

Vietangel ~ Your scarves are very pretty. I thought about getting the merlot, but didn't know if I would like the rayon version. I will have to get one now.


----------



## vietangel713

*sweetwon:* the rayon ones are a lot softer in my opinion and they definitely feel warmer. compared to the rayon the linen ones felt rough to me. i think the color is gorgeous though.



Sweetwon said:


> Vietangel ~ Your scarves are very pretty. I thought about getting the merlot, but didn't know if I would like the rayon version. I will have to get one now.


----------



## Hannity

The Rayon Looks FAB! The reason the others are so rough is because it is linen, so it depends on if you like a light weight or a more dense versuion


----------



## rainyjewels

i got my cabernet linen LQ yesterday, and while i was pretty sure i'd find it rough and thin compared to my lovely rayon merlot, i have to say that I LOVE IT! it is thinner and rougher, but it's still super soft...but what i love most about it is that it drapes so well and the color is so vibrant! now i really know what you guys meant when you said it just hangs and drapes differently than the rayon version. it definitely looks more styled, whereas the rayon version is more like a normal winter scarf. ah, this is the definitely the beginning of a new addiction....good thing this one won't take up as much room as the bags and shoes!!!!


----------



## superficial7878

vietangel, i know this is belated, but thanks for answering my question and posting the pic.  i just got my merlot LQ today, and i love it! 




vietangel713 said:


> i think its more of a bright red. its super soft and comfy tho. im waiting for my perfect purse to get here to pair it with. but heres a photo. the black one is caviar and red is merlot.


----------



## tresjoliex

I got marina. Its so pretty. Haven't worn it yet.


----------



## Hannity

tresjoliex said:


> I got marina. Its so pretty. Haven't worn it yet.



I hear Marina is beatiful. I haven't gotten on the the summer colors yet. But I do have the deep teal which I love, as it is a bit darker. But the marina must be so sweet.


----------



## rainyjewels

what color do you guys think match brown bags the most? and navy? trying to decide on the color of my next LQ....


----------



## mysweetaudrina

I just ordered my first 2 LQ scarves!!!!!  I got Champagne, which is the linen, and then Mineral, which is the rayon blend!   Has anyone seen mineral IRL????  I ordered it on the phone from a store that gave me both for $80!!!!  They were her last 2, so I just said what the heck!


----------



## Sweetwon

^Congrats on the new scarves! That is quite a deal. I have not seen the mineral one yet but I am sure it is pretty. I love all of them. I only have 3 right now. That could change soon.


----------



## Hannity

Never seen mineral in real life, but I think I'll have to get some of the Rayon blends for Fall/Winter...I'm already shopping for spring Lol!


----------



## Hannity

rainyjewels said:


> what color do you guys think match brown bags the most? and navy? trying to decide on the color of my next LQ....




I think a color to match BOTH brown and navy would be either the Ale or Champagne. The ale is like a dark beige or camel and the champagne is a lighter beige. Just depends if you want a deeper or lighter color.


----------



## Hannity

Hannity said:


> I think a color to match BOTH brown and navy would be either the Ale or Champagne. The ale is like a dark beige or camel and the champagne is a lighter beige. Just depends if you want a deeper or lighter color.



You may even want to try Moonbeam, but maybe it may be too light


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks hannity for the suggestions! i never noticed the champagne/ale but you're right, it would match both! i love it! i was also thinking some variation of white, but wasn't sure whether it was too light as well...


----------



## rphppr

tresjoliex said:


> I got marina. Its so pretty. Haven't worn it yet.




I got the Marina and LOVE it - the color is surprisingly versatile and neutral.  It's just the perfect shade (not too dark nor too light)


----------



## Hannity

rainyjewels said:


> thanks hannity for the suggestions! i never noticed the champagne/ale but you're right, it would match both! i love it! i was also thinking some variation of white, but wasn't sure whether it was too light as well...



No worries! The moonbeam would be nice, a sort of creamy hue..but those light colors scare me as I am not too careful with my scarves and it can get easily dirty. The think champagne is the best one.


----------



## Hannity

rphppr said:


> I got the Marina and LOVE it - the color is surprisingly versatile and neutral.  It's just the perfect shade (not too dark nor too light)



I love the marina. It's a softer spring version of the deep teal which I also love.


----------



## Sweetwon

Anybody know where I can find a Mallard LQ??


----------



## Hannity

Sweetwon said:


> Anybody know where I can find a Mallard LQ??



These sites still have em

www.tobi.com 

www.shopthetrendboutique.com

www.revolveclothing.com

and they all have free ship and some sort of coupon too. good luck.


----------



## kmariko

I recently bought Solar and Merlot off the Internet, but I was wondering if any of you ladies know *where to get LQs in person in Los Angeles or Orange County*???  I love all of the colors so it's SOOO hard to pick just a few!!  If I could see them in person it would help...

Also, do any of you ladies have *mod pics of* *Coral Sky*?  I was debating between that and Cosmopolitan and it's so hard to choose!!  Cosmo seems more bubblegum pink, and CS seems to have more of a red/fuchsia tone.  I haven't seen any good pics of CS so I was hoping you could help


----------



## jennylovexo

I'm not sure if you've seen this pic but it's a pic from early in the thread of coral sky. 
Argh, it's not showing up.  Let me find it ...


----------



## jennylovexo

TokiliciousJenY said:


> It's either Coral Sky
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/lovqt/lovqt2000223396/lovqt2000223396_prod_medium_v1_m56577569831116803.jpg
> 
> or cherry pie!
> assets3.tobi.com/files/product_color/detail/50753/_DSC0161_full.jpg
> Which do you think it is clearbright? You seem to be better at this than I am.


 

Is it showing up now?  If not, it's on page 17 of this thread.


----------



## Sweetwon

Hannity said:


> These sites still have em
> 
> www.tobi.com
> 
> www.shopthetrendboutique.com
> 
> www.revolveclothing.com
> 
> and they all have free ship and some sort of coupon too. good luck.


 

Thank you! I don't know how I missed the one at revolve. I guess I have been to focused on their sale items.


----------



## Hannity

Sweetwon said:


> Thank you! I don't know how I missed the one at revolve. I guess I have been to focused on their sale items.



You and be both, lol!


----------



## kmariko

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Is it showing up now?  If not, it's on page 17 of this thread.



Thanks, *Tokilicious*!  It helps that the model was brunette (and human)   I saw another picture of Coral Sky but it was on a mannequin.  I think I might like it more than Cosmo so I'm gonna take the risk and get it!


----------



## samhainophobia

Bump .

Just ordered my first three -- Artichoke, Maritime, and Cosmopolitan, for $48, $48, and $46, respectively, and free shipping.  Love the Steals and Deals forum.  (Sold out a few days ago, sorry ladies!)

I got a shipping notice the morning after I ordered, so I should be getting them soon.  I'm excited to try them!  I wasn't willing to pay even 25% off the retail price, but for $48 apiece?  I'm in .


----------



## Prayes

I got my first two from that also, can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## rainyjewels

ahhhhhhhhh im so jealous!! i really really really wanted the artichoke and cosmo. so hard now to find a site with those colors that has a coupon. just can't bring myself to pay $88 for each one knowing they can be this discounted. i'm really kicking myself for missing that steal...i went to bed like 10 min before she posted the deal. if anyone knows any online place selling LQs with coupons, please post! 

sam and prayes - you guys must post pics when they arrive! i'll live vicariously through you both!


----------



## Hannity

rainyjewels said:


> ahhhhhhhhh im so jealous!! i really really really wanted the artichoke and cosmo. so hard now to find a site with those colors that has a coupon. just can't bring myself to pay $88 for each one knowing they can be this discounted. i'm really kicking myself for missing that steal...i went to bed like 10 min before she posted the deal. if anyone knows any online place selling LQs with coupons, please post!
> 
> sam and prayes - you guys must post pics when they arrive! i'll live vicariously through you both!



1. http://www.shopthetrendboutique.com had code Jan15 all month and they have LQ
2.http://revolveclothing.com has that first order discount of 20% or some such and they have  LQ

Both stores are free shipping too.


----------



## Sweetwon

Do you know if the code revolvepeople09 is still good and if it works on LQ? I see they have mallard back in stock.


----------



## Sweetwon

revolvepeople09 still works for 20% off and I got free shipping! Finally my mallard LQ is on its way to me!!!


----------



## luvs2shopalot

Just took advantage of that revolvepeople09 code for my first LQ scarf (Lime ice).  Can't wait to get it!

Thank you for sharing it!
Kelly


----------



## Hannity

Oh my gosh...Off to look I need the mercury and no one has it!


----------



## Hannity

Does anyone know where i can get mercury with a code?


----------



## rainyjewels

mercury is available at tobi, 10GRECHEN gets you 10% off. not great but it's something. grechen thinks they should have something better around v-day, if you can wait..


----------



## Hannity

rainyjewels said:


> mercury is available at tobi, 10GRECHEN gets you 10% off. not great but it's something. grechen thinks they should have something better around v-day, if you can wait..



Thank you!


----------



## Hannity

Ugh!! Tobi pizzes me off sometimes. I remember trying to purchase LQ with them before but they were all out of stock and still are.  I hate it when sites do this, why cant they just take the damn picture down until they have it. It's so shady, like luring you in. sorry I'm a crab, just venting. I really wanted that scarf wahhhhhhh


----------



## camilliepoo

hii, sorry if this has already been asked/answered, but I am not familiar with LQ scarves...can anyone tell me what makes them so coveted (besides that several celebs wear them)?


----------



## frostedcouture

I want the peacock one!


----------



## BellaShoes

camilliepoo said:


> hii, sorry if this has already been asked/answered, but I am not familiar with LQ scarves...can anyone tell me what makes them so coveted (besides that several celebs wear them)?


 
The colors are fabulous, the linen blend is PERFECT for chilly days, nights yet still completely wearable through spring and summer... the are brilliantly soft... LOVE my LQ's


----------



## camilliepoo

ahh i see now -- thanks much BellaShoes! 

I didnt know they are linen -- I can't wear wool scarves so this is a big plus


----------



## rainyjewels

Hannity said:


> Ugh!! Tobi pizzes me off sometimes. I remember trying to purchase LQ with them before but they were all out of stock and still are.  I hate it when sites do this, why cant they just take the damn picture down until they have it. It's so shady, like luring you in. sorry I'm a crab, just venting. I really wanted that scarf wahhhhhhh



i know exactly what you mean. revolve puzzles me too in this same way. they just added new colors to their LQ stock, at a discount too, but when you click on them it says out of stock. why even add them and get people all excited then??


----------



## littlenakedange

i'm trying to get my 1st 2 LQs, but cant decide which colors
i'm getting one moonbeam, 
and should i get romance or cosmopolitan??
which color do you guys recommend??


----------



## Hannity

rainyjewels said:


> i know exactly what you mean. revolve puzzles me too in this same way. they just added new colors to their LQ stock, at a discount too, but when you click on them it says out of stock. why even add them and get people all excited then??



Seriously, lol. Well maybe it's for the best I already have four of these scarves, maybe it's time to take  a breather.


----------



## Sweetwon

Hannity said:


> Does anyone know where i can get mercury with a code?


 

Winknyc has mercury and there is a code for 20% off accessories. The code is ACC9.


----------



## rainyjewels

littlenaked - cosmo is more of a bright pink, romance is slightly darker and richer. i personally like the darker/richer pinks, which is why i got cabernet. the 2 pinks - bright vs dark - really do look different.

hannity - i know what you mean...after i get all the *core* colors i'll be taking a breather too....


----------



## Prayes

Does anyone have tips on how to keep their LQ in good shape?

I've tried to read through most of this thread any people keep saying they don't really do anything special besides not wearing jewelery with it.  I just got my first LQ and it's beautiful but seems extremely delicate.  I was just going to fold it up nicely when I'm not wearing it.


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Prayes said:


> Does anyone have tips on how to keep their LQ in good shape?
> 
> I've tried to read through most of this thread any people keep saying they don't really do anything special besides not wearing jewelery with it. I just got my first LQ and it's beautiful but seems extremely delicate. I was just going to fold it up nicely when I'm not wearing it.


 

I'd like to know this as well.  I got my first LQ scarf yesterday.  I am wearing it to work today and I already snagged it on a binder.  I am so upset!  It is beautiful though.  I got the Champagne one and I'm sure I'll wear it a ton.  I'd love to get a great color like the Mallard, but I'll wait for a sale....especially if the snagging thing is a regular occurance!


----------



## chinkee21

Have the S/S 09 collection been released yet? Anybody have color swatches?


----------



## jennylovexo

Prayes said:


> Does anyone have tips on how to keep their LQ in good shape?
> 
> I've tried to read through most of this thread any people keep saying they don't really do anything special besides not wearing jewelery with it.  I just got my first LQ and it's beautiful but seems extremely delicate.  I was just going to fold it up nicely when I'm not wearing it.



When I'm carrying a LQ with me and not wearing it, I keep it in a pouch inside my purse so that it doesn't snag on anything in there.    And when I'm not wearing mine I keep them hanging up in the closet.  

I've had all of mine for awhile now and I must say they snag on everything.  I've just accepted that fact that if I'm going to wear them, they're going to get ruined.  It stinks but that's the truth.  I know I can always buy new ones later on and so I'm wearing the heck out of mine!  

Congrats on your first LQ's *mysweetaudrina* and *prayes*!  I'm sure they won't be your last!


----------



## jennylovexo

chinkee21 said:


> Have the S/S 09 collection been released yet? Anybody have color swatches?



Hi *Chinkee*!!!  I haven't heard anything yet but I'm excited to see the new colors!!


----------



## LVisLVoe

Hi everyone!  I am new to the forum and have been lurking around this particular thread for since yesterday trying to catch up on all 182 pages!!  I was so confused on which LQ scarf colors to get, but since last night I have purchased 5 : love, cosmopolitan, meditation, mallard & champagne.  I am completely obsessed with LQ scarves.


----------



## Sweetwon

^Great purchases! I love my cosmopolitan one, it is definitely my favorite! Hope you enjoy your scarves!


----------



## LVisLVoe

Thanks sweetwon!  I am so excited, I can't wait for them to arrive.  I am already addicted and I haven't owned one yet.


----------



## LVisLVoe

My biggest issue was finding the perfect shade of pink.  I ordered the cosmopolitan, but I'm not sure after seeing these other fabulous pinks if I made the right choice.  Does anyone have comparison pics of the newer pinks?  What are your opinions on the best pink?  I sort of wanted one to match my pink graffiti speedy (in my avatar), but the pink isn't that bright IRL.  I feel like I am leaning more towards framboise now.  Does anyone have their own photo of framboise?  I can't remember if I saw it in here, there's too many pages. lol

Or do you think cosmopolitan, love and framboise are so different I could have all three? 

Cabernet






Framboise





Raspberry Mousse





Romance





Cosmopolitan





Also, what is your opinion on the best red?  I ordered Love, but I really am loving the Campari.  This is so confusing!


----------



## stylefly

Hey girls! Just popping in with some news for Spring...they're going to do the classic linen/viscose scarves along with a "boyfriend scarf" (same material, but new shorter fringe) and an awesome new scarf with the shorter fringes as well as faint tone-on-tone lurex threading. hey look fabulous!!!


----------



## Hannity

LVisLVoe said:


> My biggest issue was finding the perfect shade of pink.  I ordered the cosmopolitan, but I'm not sure after seeing these other fabulous pinks if I made the right choice.  Does anyone have comparison pics of the newer pinks?  What are your opinions on the best pink?  I sort of wanted one to match my pink graffiti speedy (in my avatar), but the pink isn't that bright IRL.  I feel like I am leaning more towards framboise now.  Does anyone have their own photo of framboise?  I can't remember if I saw it in here, there's too many pages. lol
> 
> Or do you think cosmopolitan, love and framboise are so different I could have all three?
> 
> Cabernet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Framboise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry Mousse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmopolitan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what is your opinion on the best red?  I ordered Love, but I really am loving the Campari.  This is so confusing!



What they do is actuall use some of the same colors but just change the names for the season, lol. Like Cobalt is winter and Bali is Spring/Summer.

I think all those pinks are really similar but the cosmo and then a darker pink should have you set for pinks, don't think you need more than two pinks as they start to look so similar. Campari is just a tad richer and deeper than Love I believe. I prefer the Campari.


----------



## stylefly

I meant "They look fabulous" not "hey look fabulous"...
Bali and Cobalt are not the same, Cobalt is a more electric blue...but I do agree that many colours are very similar.


----------



## LVisLVoe

Thanks hannity!  I think I might keep cosmo and return love for campari and eventually get framboise.  I have to see what these new colors are all about!   I haven't even gotten mine in yet and I am already thinking of more and more!


----------



## LVisLVoe

stylefly said:


> Hey girls! Just popping in with some news for Spring...they're going to do the classic linen/viscose scarves along with a "boyfriend scarf" (same material, but new shorter fringe) and an awesome new scarf with the shorter fringes as well as faint tone-on-tone lurex threading. hey look fabulous!!!



I can't wait to see the new colors and styles of scarves!!   Although my wallet can.


----------



## sugarz6

I love the cosmo and the framboise the best! I don't have a pink yet, but I'm looking to get one soon!


----------



## Hannity

LVisLVoe said:


> Thanks hannity!  I think I might keep cosmo and return love for campari and eventually get framboise.  I have to see what these new colors are all about!   I haven't even gotten mine in yet and I am already thinking of more and more!



I think if you should keep the campari and decide between the cosmo and framboise only because the latter two are pinks where as the campari is a more red tone. At any rate they are all amazing. I just wish they did not snag so easily!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Girls, I want to join the club!

Yesterday, for my birthday present I got my very first Love Quotes scarf in COSMO by a very special friend!








I can't wait to wear it out! 
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c392/Pinkcaviar/images/09Bday2.jpg

*Stylefly*, the boyfriend scarf sounds intriguing!


----------



## LVisLVoe

Pinkcaviar - I love your cosmo LQ!  I have to ask, was the flash on when you took that picture?  I am expecting my LQs today or tomorrow and cosmo is one of them.  Seeing your picture makes me really excited!!


----------



## LVisLVoe

You girls are going to think I am nuts, but I think I need *lime ice* to match my new wallet that I just ordered.


----------



## LVisLVoe

Does anyone have a picture of framboise IRL?  Preferably compared to cosmopolitan?  I really love my cosmo and love, but I love framboise.  I am not sure if they are too close in color to have all three.   Any opinions please?  Thanks ladies!


----------



## yee38

Hi,did anyone know where can I find love quotes scarve with discount price?Thank You!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

LVisLVoe said:
			
		

> Pinkcaviar - I love your cosmo LQ! I have to ask, was the flash on when you took that picture? I am expecting my LQs today or tomorrow and cosmo is one of them. Seeing your picture makes me really excited!!


 
Yes, there was flash when the picture was taken, so its definitely not as bright in real life. However, it's got that pinkish cotton candy tone which i love. I heard framboise is more in the depth of red and less pink compared to cosmo. 

I think you should just wait for the colors to arrive and then decide. Its hard to decide over pictures -you really have to see it in real life. And there are pictures in this thread, just do a search for them. 

And btw I love the green graffiti print!


----------



## vuittongirlxoxo

Thanks pinkcaviar. I can't wait for my graffiti wallet to arrive!! I received my cosmopolitan, love and meditation LQs today from Revolve. I love them, but I was hoping love would be more red and cosmo more pink. I am thinking of either returning love and getting framboise and campari or keeping both and getting campari.  I can't decide. I couldn't find any pics in this thread of framboise.


----------



## LVisLVoe

I am now officially part of the LQ club!   And I am in love.  

Here are my pics of cosmopolitan, love and meditation! 

without flash






with flash





cosmo's quote





meditation's quote





love's quote


----------



## LVisLVoe

...and two more












One of my quotes came bent.  I was so sad.  Mallard and champagne are on their way!


----------



## sheanabelle

^awesome! where are you ordering from?


----------



## xi_captain

Love the colors you picked, LV!


----------



## LVisLVoe

Thanks! I ordered my cosmo, love & meditation from Revolve and my mallard & champagne from shopthetrendboutique.


----------



## LVisLVoe

After racking my brains deciding how to store my LQ, I purchased an over the door scarf hanger from Bed, Bath and Beyond and a set of two Huggable Hangers tie/scarf/belt hangers.  These scarfs are so long and wide, that I didn't like the way they fit in either.  I ended up purchasing an adorable damask bin to store them in and I am very pleased.


----------



## Zombie Girl

^^  Congratulations *LVisLVoe*!!  Gorgeous colors!!

I have been in this thread constantly for 5 days straight trying to decide on a color.  I finally ordered one yesterday from Wink NYC.  Does anyone know how fast their shipping takes? 
I am excited but at the same time a little worried that I might not like it as well as I hope.  Does that make sense?
Anyway I will post pics as soon as it arrives!


----------



## Sweetwon

LVisLVoe ~ I am glad you finally received your scarves. I think that they come with the same quote according to color. My Cosmo has the same one as yours. I think you will like your mallard one. That one is my second favorite. I haven't ordered any more lately. It is starting to get warmer here, and I don't think I will be wearing them as often. 

Zombie Girl ~ It is so hard to decide what color to get, there are just too many choices. I have never ordered from Winknyc so I don't know how fast their shipping is. I think you will like your scarves. I liked mine so much that I had to have 3 more.


----------



## LVisLVoe

Sweetwon - thanks!  I think mallard is going to be one of my faves too!

zombiegirl - congrats on ordering your first LQ!


----------



## Prayes

LVisLVoe said:


> After racking my brains deciding how to store my LQ, I purchased an over the door scarf hanger from Bed, Bath and Beyond and a set of two Huggable Hangers tie/scarf/belt hangers.  These scarfs are so long and wide, that I didn't like the way they fit in either.  I ended up purchasing an adorable damask bin to store them in and I am very pleased.



I have a hard time storing them too.  I fold them up into a small square and just place them on top of each other in a bin as well.


----------



## Hannity

www.shopthetrendboutique.com has a sale and coupon code Feb15 right now. 

I need to get a moonbeam for my sis, does Wink have a coupon right now?


----------



## Zombie Girl

*Hannity *- If you haven't ordered from Wink before they will give you 30% off.  You can try code: CSS8

Thanks *Sweetone *and *LVisLVoe*!!  I hope it doesn't take forever...I hate waiting!!


----------



## socalgem

I haven't bought a LQ in awhile, are there any colours that are HOT now?


----------



## LVisLVoe

My mallard and champagne came today!! 

without flash






with flash





champagne's quote





mallard's quote





all my LQs without flash





all my LQs with flash


----------



## LVisLVoe

I also thought I'd share my storage.  I purchased this adorable bin that is the perfect size.  I toss my LQs in here without worrying about them snagging or pulling and I don't even have to fold them! 






my scarves inside the bin


----------



## buymesomething

LVisLVoe said:


> I also thought I'd share my storage.  I purchased this adorable bin that is the perfect size.  I toss my LQs in here without worrying about them snagging or pulling and I don't even have to fold them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my scarves inside the bin



That's such a great idea!! I was thinking of a way to keep my scarves in good shape. I'm going to Target tomorrow to find something like that!! Can I ask which color the darker pink/red one is? Thanks!!


----------



## Sweetwon

LVisLVoe ~ I really like the champagne one! So pretty. I might have to get that one next. And that is a great idea for storing them. I have mine folded in a drawer. The only problem is the drawer is too full and sometimes they catch when I open it. Surprisingly I have not snagged any of them yet. Now that I say that I will snag one....


----------



## burberryaholic

Soooo, I had never heard of LQ scarved before, but after reading this thread I became more and more obsessed with owning one.  I am proud to say that I just pre-ordered one in "Peace" for this coming spring from Botiquetoyou.  Thanks girls!!


----------



## LVisLVoe

buymesomething said:


> That's such a great idea!! I was thinking of a way to keep my scarves in good shape. I'm going to Target tomorrow to find something like that!! Can I ask which color the darker pink/red one is? Thanks!!



The one on the right in the photo is cosmopolitan!  It is actually more of a bubble gum pink, IMO.  That picture was taken with the flash on.  My love scarf is more of a darker pink/red! 

Thanks sweetwon!! 

I wore my love yesterday and my mallard today!  I am in LQ heaven.


----------



## melzy

^I love your cosmo and love colored scarves LVisLvoe!


----------



## LVisLVoe

Thanks melzy!  Those are two of my favorite ones!


----------



## Prayes

burberryaholic said:


> Soooo, I had never heard of LQ scarved before, but after reading this thread I became more and more obsessed with owning one.  I am proud to say that I just pre-ordered one in "Peace" for this coming spring from Botiquetoyou.  Thanks girls!!



You will love it - they are the only scarves I ever want to wear out since I got my first.


----------



## Zombie Girl

I got my first LQ last week in Peace and I ordered another one today!

I do have a question for those of you who keep them in your purse...what do you keep them stored in so that they are protected?  I am scared that mine might get snagged.
TIA!


----------



## 808fashionista

I've been lurking in this thread for days now, and I finally ordered my first Love quote's in LOVE from revolve...A question to those who have that color, is it more of a red or a dark pink? TIA!


----------



## LVisLVoe

808fashionista, Love is more of a bright redish pink... here is a comparison pic with cosmo and meditation!






I wouldn't even personally call love red at all.  It looks red when you first get it all packaged up, but once you take it out and wear it, it appears pink - IMO.

I am completely LQ obsessed!!  I haven't gone a day without an LQ since the day they arrived.  Today I am wearing champagne and yesterday I wore meditation!


----------



## 808fashionista

^^^Thanks so much for your post! That makes me feel a lot better, given that I really wanted a darker pink..yay! I can't wait till it comes!!


----------



## LVisLVoe

No problem!! You won't be disappointed. I was expecting a lipstick red, but I fell in love with "love" LOL.


----------



## liliemette

Are there fake LQ's on Ebay ? Can I trust most of the sellers ?


----------



## conrad18

Hi, ladies!  This is my first time posting here; I'm usually over at the Coach forum. I've enjoyed reading through the thread and seeing everyone with their scarves. I know I'm late coming to the party, but I just ordered 3 LQs (Meditation, Bali, and Beach) and I'm so excited!  

I've been wanting some LQs for awhile now and was scrolling through some fashion sites, and apparently scarves will still be very big for spring/summer. So, I figured I'd finally take the plunge and start stocking up. I cant wait for them to get here!


----------



## Zombie Girl

*Here is my small collection of LQ's. *


*Peace (Linen Viscose blend)*


*Shiraz (Rayon Poly blend)*
*Like LVisLVoe I haven't gone a day without one since this obsession started.

Without Flash:






With Flash:





Comparing the differences between the Linen and Rayon:






**



*


----------



## Zombie Girl

*More...

Shiraz "" Quote:





With flash:





Modeling shot:





Peace "" Quote:





Peace with flash:





*


----------



## Sweetwon

Great pictures zombie girl. 

Does anyone know of any love quotes on sale???


----------



## Hannity

The Trend boutique www.shopthetrendboutique.com has 15% off with code March15 and they have LQ as well.


----------



## Sweetwon

Thanks Hannity, I will check it out.


----------



## gwendolen

I wear scarves all the time (as in I feel naked without one). What's so special about the LQs?


----------



## sheanabelle

gwendolen said:


> I wear scarves all the time (as in I feel naked without one). What's so special about the LQs?




I think the quality is pretty good and they are so soft & lightweight (well the linen ones anyway.)


----------



## melzy

Is it just me or do the rayon  poly blend LQs hold up better? The linen ones get wrinkly so fast and snag easily too. They are much lighter and nicer IMO but I am really leaning toward rayon now.


----------



## maisydaisy

Peyton01 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Love Quotes metallics? They are on pre-order at UnusualThreads.com who says they will ship next week. Sounds like they are regular Love Quotes but with silver lurex threads. Sounds fabulous --- have you seen them? They are listed here: http://www.unusualthreads.com/lovequotes.html


 

They are killer.  Saw samples at LA fashion week a couole of weeks ago.  Same colors that we know and love, but with the silver threads in the linen they look even dressier. They are the same size as the regular love quotes, and can be worn as a scarf or a lovely wrap in the evening!  I thought perfect with a prom dress or a special night out!


----------



## vietangel713

The rayon blend definitely hold up better and they're a lot warmer. I have both and I use my rayon blend ones all the time, but my linens are for special occasions only. LOL



melzy said:


> Is it just me or do the rayon  poly blend LQs hold up better? The linen ones get wrinkly so fast and snag easily too. They are much lighter and nicer IMO but I am really leaning toward rayon now.



OMG I can't wait to see them. I might start buying more linen LQs. Hmmm...




maisydaisy said:


> They are killer.  Saw samples at LA fashion week a couole of weeks ago.  Same colors that we know and love, but with the silver threads in the linen they look even dressier. They are the same size as the regular love quotes, and can be worn as a scarf or a lovely wrap in the evening!  I thought perfect with a prom dress or a special night out!


----------



## Sweetwon

Oh no, I thought I could go without getting anymore LQ's, but I will *need* one of the metallic ones!!


----------



## sheanabelle

are the metallics available anywhere yet?


----------



## superficial7878

Does anyone have any advice of how to care for LQ scarves?  All of my linen ones have a few snags, but what I think is even more annoying is that they are so wrinkly and have this almost pleated look now.  I tried ironing one of them with no success.  If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it!  

Also, I know it says "dry clean only" on the label, but has anyone tried washing them?

Thanks!!!


----------



## drati

I gently hand wash mine. No problems at all and they come out all nice and smooth.


----------



## superficial7878

^ thanks!  it's nice to know that it's ok to handwash these scarves.


----------



## Prayes

I hand wash in the sink too.  And just hang them up to dry. They dry pretty quickly since they are so thin.


----------



## jennylovexo

^oooh, this is great info about washing them.  earlier in the thread someone put theirs in the washing machine and all the threads got knotted up!!  ush:  

Do you girls wash them with woolite or regular detergent or what do you use?  TIA!


----------



## jennylovexo

superficial7878 said:


> Does anyone have any advice of how to care for LQ scarves? All of my linen ones have a few snags, but what I think is even more annoying is that they are so wrinkly and have this almost pleated look now. I tried ironing one of them with no success. If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Also, I know it says "dry clean only" on the label, but has anyone tried washing them?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
mine are all snagged and totally wrinkled up too   I'm just thinking once they get so wrinkled perhaps they need to be washed???


----------



## maisydaisy

jennylovexo said:


> mine are all snagged and totally wrinkled up too  I'm just thinking once they get so wrinkled perhaps they need to be washed???


 
Hand wash with woolite and hang dry or dry clean.


----------



## Prayes

I use regular detergent, cold water.  I hang it up on my shower curtain.  This gets rid of a lot of the wrinkling.  I've never done this, but I would think you could iron it, as long as you placed something like a towel on top of it first.


----------



## superficial7878

Prayes said:


> I use regular detergent, cold water.  I hang it up on my shower curtain.  This gets rid of a lot of the wrinkling.  I've never done this, but I would think you could iron it, as long as you placed something like a towel on top of it first.




i actually tried ironing one of my linen LQs and it seemed safe, but it still didn't get most of the wrinkles out.  i'm just going to try handwashing all of them.  

thanks everyone for all of your suggestions!


----------



## jennylovexo

maisydaisy said:


> hand wash with woolite and hang dry or dry clean.


 
ty!!!!


----------



## Zombie Girl

My linen one did the same thing.  It is a PITA!  My rayon/poly blend still looks excellent and no worries with it!

Has anyone had luck with taking them to the drycleaners?  I am too scared to do it myself.



jennylovexo said:


> mine are all snagged and totally wrinkled up too   I'm just thinking once they get so wrinkled perhaps they need to be washed???


----------



## Alliebubs

Cute story for my fellow Purse Forum ladies...

I've had this white linen scarf for about four years now and it has seen me through weddings as a wrap and a lightweight scarf during the summer.  Just today did I even think to look at the tag, since I was wondering if this scarf is dry clean and I might have been doing it a disservice by throwing it in the washing machine... only to find out I've had a Love Quotes scarf in my midst the whole time!  Lol, talk about clueless.   I remember paying a bit more than what they're being charged now, so I guess it you ladies are getting the better deal!

-A


----------



## superficial7878

Alliebubs said:


> Cute story for my fellow Purse Forum ladies...
> 
> I've had this white linen scarf for about four years now and it has seen me through weddings as a wrap and a lightweight scarf during the summer.  Just today did I even think to look at the tag, since I was wondering if this scarf is dry clean and I might have been doing it a disservice by throwing it in the washing machine... only to find out I've had a Love Quotes scarf in my midst the whole time!  Lol, talk about clueless.   I remember paying a bit more than what they're being charged now, so I guess it you ladies are getting the better deal!
> 
> -A



wow...i'm surprised that the scarf lasted that long.  it gives me hope for my LQ scarves!


----------



## Alliebubs

superficial7878 said:


> wow...i'm surprised that the scarf lasted that long. it gives me hope for my LQ scarves!


 
I guess the trick is to beat it up!


----------



## samsmom1127

Sol a Mia is having a sale on all stock.  Love Quotes scarves (the Italian linen blend ones) are $68.00, down from $85.  Use the code reesycakes for an additional 20% off!  Free shipping for orders over $100.  I just got two for $108.80 shipped ($54.40 each!)


----------



## ILUVCHI

Thanks!!! I just got 2!!!


----------



## iced latte

Thanks for the code. I also got two.


----------



## swee7bebe

samsmom1127 said:


> Sol a Mia is having a sale on all stock.  Love Quotes scarves (the Italian linen blend ones) are $68.00, down from $85.  Use the code reesycakes for an additional 20% off!  Free shipping for orders over $100.  I just got two for $108.80 shipped ($54.40 each!)



Thank you so much!!!!!  I ordered two of them today - ale and porcini.  I had to restrain myself from ordering more.  Do you know how long the sale & code are good for?  I'm so excited...I've been wanting a couple of scarves for a long time, and I've been eyeing the Love Quotes scarves...$108.80 for two is a MUCH better deal than the Louis Vuitton shawl I was looking at...


----------



## chinkee21

^^ You're going to love Porcini! I have it too!

I just saw the new colors on Singer22, Skipper looks interesting!


----------



## swee7bebe

I actually just received both of them today.  They're BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  You're right, I love the porcini.  I can't wait to wear them...I'm working all weekened, so I'll have to wait until sometime next week to break them out.  I'm so tempted to go back and buy more!


----------



## chinkee21

swee7bebe said:


> I actually just received both of them today. They're BEAUTIFUL!!!!! You're right, I love the porcini. I can't wait to wear them...I'm working all weekened, so I'll have to wait until sometime next week to break them out. I'm so tempted to go back and buy more!


 I know! That is how I ended up with 13 colors! I am sure I am forgetting 1 or 2 more on my list....ush:


----------



## chinkee21

I got the swatches from Singer22. So many yummy colors!

Mustique, Island and New Earth!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ oh wow!

anyone have sunshine?


----------



## jennylovexo

samsmom1127 said:


> Sol a Mia is having a sale on all stock. Love Quotes scarves (the Italian linen blend ones) are $68.00, down from $85. Use the code reesycakes for an additional 20% off! Free shipping for orders over $100. I just got two for $108.80 shipped ($54.40 each!)


 
I just realized I really want a yoga for the summer and sol a mia is all sold out.   Any place else having a sale that anyone knows about??

TIA!


----------



## tresjoliex

Totally want some new colors. I kinda forgot about LQ. How could i?


----------



## jennylovexo

I need a yoga and can't find one anywhere on sale!


----------



## jennylovexo




----------



## inspiredgem

Peyton01 said:


> What do you think of the new Love Quotes Metallics?  All of the colors are available at UnusualThreads.com



I love the new metallics!  I have one in the New Earth color and just ordered one in Peace.  I love how subtle the metallic threads are - just enough to give it a tiny bit of sheen.


----------



## maisydaisy

inspiredgem said:


> I love the new metallics! I have one in the New Earth color and just ordered one in Peace. I love how subtle the metallic threads are - just enough to give it a tiny bit of sheen.


 
I bought Yoga and New Earth and love them!  I'm thinking about Peace; what do you think?


----------



## jennylovexo

^ it's really pretty!!  i don't even see the metallic in the pic though.


----------



## maisydaisy

jennylovexo said:


> ^ it's really pretty!! i don't even see the metallic in the pic though.


 

The silver Lurex is very subtle (runs lengthwise on the scarf) and I couldn't get it to show in the pics I took so I used this one.  The lurex is just enough for a subtle sheen, like Inspiredgem says.


----------



## inspiredgem

maisydaisy said:


> I bought Yoga and New Earth and love them!  I'm thinking about Peace; what do you think?



I just got my Peace Metallic yesterday and I love it!  It is a VERY pale gray and the metallic threads give it just enough shimmer.  I was torn between the Peace and the Yoga.  Is the Yoga a true white?  I may have to get that one too.

I did also get one of the new boyfriend scarves in Mykonos - love the color but don't care for the style.  I thought I'd like the thinner style for summer but I just don't like the short fringe.


----------



## jennylovexo

I finally got my yoga at winknyc for 30% off, free shipping and no tax!  SCORE!


----------



## jennylovexo

:bump:


----------



## buymesomething

jennylovexo said:


> I finally got my yoga at winknyc for 30% off, free shipping and no tax!  SCORE!



Nice! Glad you finally got it! Can I ask what the WinkNYC code is? Haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Today only... use *hellosummer* for 25% off regular priced and sale too!

I picked up a Tuscan Garden linen LQ...it appears to be like a pear green..I will share pics once she arrives.


----------



## catrice1979

Does anyone have the new Yoga white scarf with metallic silver lurex thread ? I just purchased it off of ebay today, but I haven't been able to find a close up of the scarf online. The only picture I found was on singer22.com, but not a close up. I would like to see how much silver lurex it has. 
Can someone show me a really up close picture, maybe it will be easier to see.


----------



## sunkist_baby

catrice1979 said:


> Does anyone have the new Yoga white scarf with metallic silver lurex thread ? I just purchased it off of ebay today, but I haven't been able to find a close up of the scarf online. The only picture I found was on singer22.com, but not a close up. I would like to see how much silver lurex it has.
> Can someone show me a really up close picture, maybe it will be easier to see.


 
AHA! So you're the one that won it! I was bidding on it as well  Here's the closest pic I could find.  It's not really a close-up either.. Hope it helps a little!


----------



## jennylovexo

catrice1979 said:


> Does anyone have the new Yoga white scarf with metallic silver lurex thread ? I just purchased it off of ebay today, but I haven't been able to find a close up of the scarf online. The only picture I found was on singer22.com, but not a close up. I would like to see how much silver lurex it has.
> Can someone show me a really up close picture, maybe it will be easier to see.



I bought yoga from winknyc and I think it has the metallic in it.  I didn't want the metallic yoga but TBH you can't really see it that much and it gives it a little bit of sparkle, actually looks really nice IRL if I did in fact get the sparkle!  Does anyone know the style # for the yoga with the sparkle?


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Peyton01 said:


> I just got my Love Quotes metallic Bouquet today and love it. What do you think?


 
Loooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeee 

Oooooh, you guysss!! You're tempting meee...


----------



## jennylovexo

okay, so i wore my new metallic yoga and it's definitely metallic and I HATE it!!!!!  the metallic makes the scarf scratchy and the only reason i love the LQ is because of their softness.  I give the metallics  and I'd never knowingly buy one.


----------



## catrice1979

sunkist_baby said:


> AHA! So you're the one that won it! I was bidding on it as well  Here's the closest pic I could find. It's not really a close-up either.. Hope it helps a little!


 

Yeah that was me, I was wondering who the other bidder was.  Now I know ! 

I hope I like the scarf w/lurex.  Thanks for the picture !!


----------



## catrice1979

jennylovexo said:


> okay, so i wore my new metallic yoga and it's definitely metallic and I HATE it!!!!! the metallic makes the scarf scratchy and the only reason i love the LQ is because of their softness. I give the metallics  and I'd never knowingly buy one.


 
Oh no !  This makes me nervous.  I hope it not too scratchy for me !!


----------



## luvmy3girls

anyone know of any sites having sales on these right now?? thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

which color is better "beach" or "dune"? or are they the same color, just different names? thanks much


----------



## luvmy3girls

bump


----------



## luvmy3girls

I cant believe no one has an opinion on the "beach" or the "dune" colors. I wanted to hear what you guys think, before I order one. thanks


----------



## clearbright

luvmy3girls said:


> I cant believe no one has an opinion on the "beach" or the "dune" colors. I wanted to hear what you guys think, before I order one. thanks



they are different.... beach is like an ivory color, whereas dune is a sand color. here are pics from tobi... click on the links to view (for some reason can't get pics to post!)

beach:
http://www.tobi.com/product/8480-lo...-accessories-scarves?color_id=9961#ref=plroll

dune:
http://www.tobi.com/product/9754-lo...accessories-scarves?color_id=11444#ref=plroll

hope this helps!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^thanks so much. I think I like the dune best


----------



## Sparklybags

what color do you girls think this scarf is?

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jjr/2009/06/vanessa-montreal/vanessa-hudgens-montreal-home-05.jpg

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jjr/2009/06/vanessa-montreal/vanessa-hudgens-montreal-home-03.jpg


----------



## luvmy3girls

looks like porcini


----------



## clearbright

Sparklybags said:


> what color do you girls think this scarf is?
> 
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jjr/2009/06/vanessa-montreal/vanessa-hudgens-montreal-home-05.jpg
> 
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jjr/2009/06/vanessa-montreal/vanessa-hudgens-montreal-home-03.jpg



my guess would be peace.


----------



## Sparklybags

my first thought was peace but then in some pics peace looks really light! I saw this color on shopbop, its called new earth!

http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G..._zoom_front_v1_m56577569831634577._SX201_.jpg


----------



## clearbright

new earth does look similar, but i think it's a warmer tone than vanessa's. maybe it's haze?


----------



## maisydaisy

clearbright said:


> my guess would be peace.


 
I'm pretty sure it's Peace.  New Earth is a brown color IRL, and Peace is a silver.


----------



## samhainophobia

I hadn't bought any of these in a while -- I have Cosmo, Avocado, and a navy one, which I bought this past winter and haven't worn in a few months (too hot for scarves right now) -- but figured I'd pick up Peace and Meditation while they're on sale with free shipping at Wink, since those seem like such nice versatile colors.


----------



## joycieee89

Are LQ scarves warm enough for cold winters in toronto??


----------



## samhainophobia

joycieee -- I seriously, seriously doubt it.  IMO, they're more for looks than for warmth.


----------



## Raffaluv

samhainophobia said:


> I hadn't bought any of these in a while -- I have Cosmo, Avocado, and a navy one, which I bought this past winter and haven't worn in a few months (too hot for scarves right now) -- but figured I'd pick up Peace and Meditation while they're on sale with free shipping at Wink, since those seem like such nice versatile colors.


 

Very versatile!! Peace was one of my 1st LQ's & I'm always surprised how much I reach for it.  Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

joycieee89 said:


> Are LQ scarves warm enough for cold winters in toronto??


 
They are warm enough for a San Francisco winter...breezy, foggy, high 30's. The viscoise blend warms nicely...


----------



## Klara

Does anyone know if the Morrel is similar to Porcini?

Thanks


----------



## missyjcat

The scarf on Vanessa is definitely Peace. I have Peace, Cobalt and Cocoshell and I LOVE them! But I was wondering if anyone knew how to keep them fluffy? When they're new they're pretty fluffy, btu then they get wrinkled. I'm a little afraid to iron them, but I know I'm probably goign to have to. And I know to dry clean them. Any tips to keep these scarves like new?

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

I need your opinions, ladies!

I'm trying to choose one out of Charcoal, Greylange, Mercury, and Marina.  I'd like one that matches these two bags and be versatile with the most other colors.  

Bal in Tempete (courtesy lilmissb)






RM in Blue Stonewash 





Marina (courtesy of Revolveclothing)





Charcoal (courtesy of Revolve)





Mercury (courtesy of Revolve)





Greylange (courtesy of Revolve)





TIA!


----------



## cupcakekiss

Crazy4Handbags said:


> I need your opinions, ladies!
> 
> I'm trying to choose one out of Charcoal, Greylange, Mercury, and Marina.  I'd like one that matches these two bags and be versatile with the most other colors.



at first i thought greylange would be nice... but

i think Mercury pops more


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Thanks, cupcakekiss!    I think I agree with you.  It seems to compliment the silver hardware of the Bal.  Do you think Marina is too matchy-matchy?


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone have any good youtube videos of creative ways to tie the scarves?


----------



## BellaShoes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIHkeNcq2Wk


----------



## BellaShoes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xch4ADSlK4


----------



## impulsive_

Is there any deals with these currently online??


----------



## Sparklybags

is this one of the boyfriend scarves?

http://www.vanessa-hudgens.org/photos/thumbnails.php?album=1158


----------



## Avril

Hey everyone

This is from the LC thread - is it Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in Portobello??

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/lauren-conrad-lc-thread-475948-79.html#post12496642


----------



## ushy

I love the truffle thanks for sharing so reasonably priced -  I need to track them down in London though


----------



## k0be36

I am so excited.  I just ordered my first LQ scarf on winknyc.com ... I was able to get a 30% off discount code so the total was only 60$ (no tax and free shipping)

I decided to order it after seeing a picture of vanessa hudgens wearing one in yoga, which is the exact same color i got.  How do you guys like the scarf ?? Is it soft ?? Does the metallic in the scarf really show ??


----------



## Sparklybags

I love mine, i have the yoga one it was my first one too! I think they're really soft, the only thing is i caught one of my scarves and made a little hole in it 

You girls are soo good at nowing which color is which! I have another Q please 

Which one is this

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jjr//2009/09/hudgens-vancouver/vanessa-hudgens-vancouver-09.jpg


----------



## ziggykat

^^Looks like cocoshell to me!

I was wondering if anyone has the portobello or has seen it IRL? Is it a warm shade? It seems to have a touch of pink to it. Thanks!


----------



## klj

k0be36 said:


> I am so excited. I just ordered my first LQ scarf on winknyc.com ... I was able to get a 30% off discount code so the total was only 60$ (no tax and free shipping)
> 
> I decided to order it after seeing a picture of vanessa hudgens wearing one in yoga, which is the exact same color i got. How do you guys like the scarf ?? Is it soft ?? Does the metallic in the scarf really show ??


 
I would love to purchase one(on sale!)...but was wondering where you got your discount code?


----------



## klj

Does anyone have it in Marina?
If so, how do you like the color?


----------



## emmaamme

hi ladies 

does anyone know what color vanessa scarf is?
http://www.vanessa-hudgens.org/photos/displayimage.php?album=1168&pos=21

i love the color, and i was told its definitely love quotes! YAY!


----------



## k0be36

klj said:


> I would love to purchase one(on sale!)...but was wondering where you got your discount code?



I just did a search on google for code for winknyc ... this is the code I used but I dont know if it still works ... the code is *CSS8.

warning though: I called wink nyc and asked why they still didnt ship the scarf out yet and the lady told me they ran out of the yoga color at the warehouse and so they are getting it shipped to me from one of their stores in ny and it should be shipped tomorrow but she was really nice and informative and I didnt really need the scarf at this exact moment so I was okay with the late shipping.   fyi in case u want to order the yoga color 
*


----------



## klj

k0be36 said:


> I just did a search on google for code for winknyc ... this is the code I used but I dont know if it still works ... the code is *CSS8.*
> 
> *warning though: I called wink nyc and asked why they still didnt ship the scarf out yet and the lady told me they ran out of the yoga color at the warehouse and so they are getting it shipped to me from one of their stores in ny and it should be shipped tomorrow but she was really nice and informative and I didnt really need the scarf at this exact moment so I was okay with the late shipping. fyi in case u want to order the yoga color *


 

Thanks!


----------



## k0be36

emmaamme said:


> hi ladies
> 
> does anyone know what color vanessa scarf is?
> http://www.vanessa-hudgens.org/photos/displayimage.php?album=1168&pos=21
> 
> i love the color, and i was told its definitely love quotes! YAY!




did a search and her scarf is the boyfriend eyelash fringe scarf in cocoshell 

here is a link from revolve clothing: http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=LQUO-WA59&c=Love+Quotes


----------



## emmaamme

k0be36 said:


> did a search and her scarf is the boyfriend eyelash fringe scarf in cocoshell
> 
> here is a link from revolve clothing: http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=LQUO-WA59&c=Love+Quotes




thank youso much!!


----------



## k0be36

LOL after i saw that scarf that emmaamme was asking about, I had to buy one !! The same one !! I am obsessed !!


----------



## klj

k0be36 said:


> LOL after i saw that scarf that emmaamme was asking about, I had to buy one !! The same one !! I am obsessed !!




I ordered one too!!  (in Peace...)


----------



## ziggykat

Hello?

I'd really appreciate someone's opinion on the LQ portobello, if anyone's seen it in real life.  Is it a warm shade?  It looks just a touch pinkish, which would be lovely.

Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## ilovechanel2

I have only one LQ and it is the LOVE.
Do I NEED Cosmopolitan? 

Thanks


----------



## BellaShoes

^I have both love and cosmo... love is red and cosmo is a bright pink. HTH


----------



## ilovechanel2

Thank you Bella 

I am thinking to just use LOVE as my coloured scarf and then buy the yoga and  also an earth colour and I am pretty much covered... Cosmo looks gorgeous but I may not "need" it after all...
Just thinking out loud and trying to save money


----------



## Avril

ziggykat said:


> ^^Looks like cocoshell to me!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has the portobello or has seen it IRL? Is it a warm shade? It seems to have a touch of pink to it. Thanks!


 
I have the Portobello - there's no pink in it anyway.  It's a very good neutral scarf!


----------



## ziggykat

AvrilH said:


> I have the Portobello - there's no pink in it anyway. It's a very good neutral scarf!


 
Thanks so much! I've got one coming so fingers crossed it is a warm beige and doesn't wash me out!!


----------



## eight15

Got one in jeep and an the boyfriend meditation and azalea hot pink at OohLaLuxe.com cause they were 3 for the price of 2 , v good deal.  The code was jonesing i think.  I couldnt decide between jeep and the olive green boyfriend but jeep seems to be good for fall and wearing with my khaki colored trench.

Ooh vanessa's scarf color is very cute!  I might have to order that form revolve too lol.


----------



## aliysiah

I just ordered my first LQ scarf at revolve. It's the Island color, soo gorgeous!! I want papaya too, but RC doesn't have it.  Tobi does but it's full price and there's no code. I will keep an eye out for one on sale, though.


----------



## ziggykat

aliysiah said:


> I just ordered my first LQ scarf at revolve. It's the Island color, soo gorgeous!! I want papaya too, but RC doesn't have it.  Tobi does but it's full price and there's no code. I will keep an eye out for one on sale, though.


 
Island is yummy. Ooh, papaya is sooo gorgeous! I just wouldn't know how to wear it!


----------



## Sparklybags

ziggykat said:


> Island is yummy. Ooh, papaya is sooo gorgeous! I just wouldn't know how to wear it!


 
ITA, papaya is such a pretty color!!

I've got 2 of the boyfriend ones on the way I can't wait for them and i'm wearing my jeep one today!!

Vanessa seems to be loving LQ at the moment! She's got another one in a really dark navy color, i love it but can't figure out the color all the blues seem to light to be this one

http://s3.directupload.net/images/091004/z9rukufp.jpg


----------



## eight15

^It looks like maritime to me.


----------



## k0be36

Sparklybags said:


> ITA, papaya is such a pretty color!!
> 
> I've got 2 of the boyfriend ones on the way I can't wait for them and i'm wearing my jeep one today!!
> 
> Vanessa seems to be loving LQ at the moment! She's got another one in a really dark navy color, i love it but can't figure out the color all the blues seem to light to be this one
> 
> http://s3.directupload.net/images/091004/z9rukufp.jpg



which color did u order, sparklybags ?? I love the color that vanessa hudgens is wearing, it looks like a dark blue ?? anyone know the name of the color ??

I got my LQ last week in Cocoshell, i wore it to work yesterday and it was so soft and light ... and today I went on revolve and ordered the Peace one ... This is going to be my 3rd LQ scarf !! I love them all


----------



## eight15

k0be36 said:


> which color did u order, sparklybags ?? I love the color that vanessa hudgens is wearing, it looks like a dark blue ?? Anyone k
> now the name of the color ??




*maritime
*


----------



## ziggykat

My LQ collection:
Peace + boyfriend cocoshell coming soon! Inspired by VH.
Confetti + morning glory coming soon! Inspired by Jessica Alba.
Charcoal, portobello and thistle coming soon ... just because I love them!

You could say I'm kind of obsessed. :shame:


----------



## Sparklybags

k0be36 said:


> which color did u order, sparklybags ?? I love the color that vanessa hudgens is wearing, it looks like a dark blue ?? anyone know the name of the color ??
> 
> I got my LQ last week in Cocoshell, i wore it to work yesterday and it was so soft and light ... and today I went on revolve and ordered the Peace one ... This is going to be my 3rd LQ scarf !! I love them all


 
My new ones are in cocoshell and peace!!


----------



## samhainophobia

eight15 said:


> ^It looks like maritime to me.



IA, I think it's Maritime (which I have) -- looks about the same to me.


----------



## k0be36

Sparklybags:  I have those two colors too !! and in the boyfriend fringe style !! I love them !!

smahainophobia &  eight15:  I tried looking for the color martime but I couldnt find it... might they have change the name to something else ??

I want to get two more  .... one in mediation and one in maritime or if maritime is an old color, the closest is mykonos ??  here is a link to tobi.com website:

http://www.tobi.com/product/22275-l...mykonos-accessories?color_id=26799#ref=plroll

I know it looks a lot lighter than maritime but i cant find that particular color ??


----------



## oohlaluxe

^I haven't seen Maritime on a linesheet sheet for some time so it seems it's discontinued for now.  It's also not on the linesheets for resort '10. 

Mykonos is darker in person than it is in that picture.  It's like a shade or two darker than Cobalt.  I actually prefer it to Maritime because it's a bit brighter.


----------



## cupcakekiss

tobi just released a 25% off code


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ What is it and has it expired??


----------



## BellaShoes

It is valid through tomorrow, however I cannot find my code now. Try the deals and steals coupon thread.


----------



## sgw135

omg i want that code i just signed up and am a scarf addict and these are just beautiful!


----------



## sgw135

any idea where I can get the Deep Teal?  I love that color and need to have it but it seems to be sold out everywhere!


----------



## k0be36

have u tried all the usual sites ?? singer 22, tobi, revolve clothing, unusual threads, pink mascara, boutique to you, oh la luxe, winknyc ???


----------



## eight15

I got a new boyfriend in black and got to wear it already.  Love it 



sgw135 said:


> any idea where I can get the Deep Teal?  I love that color and need to have it but it seems to be sold out everywhere!



I havent seen that color in forever.  Hmm...maybe try google base and looking on amazon if you cant find it at any of the regular stores??


----------



## k0be36

eight15 said:


> I got a new boyfriend in black and got to wear it already.  Love it




  It is soft and light against my skin.  OT:  What do my fellow TPFers do to clean these scarfs?? Do I really have to take it to dry clean ?? or can I wash it in the washer just don't dry it ?? Also has anyone noticed that they get wrinkled very easily?? Do you guys iron it and is it safe to do so ??


----------



## klj

I have Peace in the BF..but looking for Marina...


----------



## eight15

Has anyone bought any of the metallic scarves?  They dont seem to be that popular but they seem like they'd be perfect for the holiday season.  Any opinions?



k0be36 said:


> It is soft and light against my skin.  OT:  What do my fellow TPFers do to clean these scarfs?? Do I really have to take it to dry clean ?? or can I wash it in the washer just don't dry it ?? Also has anyone noticed that they get wrinkled very easily?? Do you guys iron it and is it safe to do so ??



Wash? :|


----------



## ziggykat

^^I "handwash" mine: read 'stick them in a delicate washing bag and put them in the machine on cold'!

They're linen and viscose, both natural fibres, so there's no reason to dryclean IMHO. But they are very delicate, hence put them in a washbag first to avoid pulling threads.

I then iron them when slightly slightly damp, because linen needs extra heat, as I'm sure you all know!

They come out beautifully.

Oh, and I'd avoid a clothes dryer, just stick to hang drying / line drying.


----------



## kellilicious

^^ Thanks for the tip. I just got one in Charcoal and I love it. Craving the purple one in "thistle" now.


----------



## ziggykat

^^Ooh, I have thistle and it's gorgeous! A vivid mid purple.

Does anyone know if you can wash the rayon blend scarves?


----------



## kellilicious

ziggykat said:


> ^^Ooh, I have thistle and it's gorgeous! A vivid mid purple.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can wash the rayon blend scarves?



There was a thread about handwashing 100% rayon clothing in Woolite, so I think it would be fine with a rayon blend. However, the thread did mention to not iron directly because it could leave a "shine" to the fabric.


Oooh...I think I'm going to order the Thistle. Coupon code "instyle" for 20% at Revolve according to shopping thread.


----------



## ziggykat

^^ Woohoo! THANK YOU!! I'm off to Revolve to order cocoshell and truffle rayon! ... got a brown thing going on at the moment!


----------



## k0be36

ziggykat said:


> ^^I "handwash" mine: read 'stick them in a delicate washing bag and put them in the machine on cold'!
> 
> They're linen and viscose, both natural fibres, so there's no reason to dryclean IMHO. But they are very delicate, hence put them in a washbag first to avoid pulling threads.
> 
> I then iron them when slightly slightly damp, because linen needs extra heat, as I'm sure you all know!
> 
> They come out beautifully.
> 
> Oh, and I'd avoid a clothes dryer, just stick to hang drying / line drying.



Thank you for the tips !! I have like 4 of them and didn't want to spend so much money dry cleaning them so now I know i can wash them at home, it will help a lot !! thanks !!


----------



## kellilicious

If "instyle" doesn't work at Revolve, try "tulip" for 15% off. I LOVE Revolve. I think I am going to order the Thistle now! The browns you are wanting are gorgeous btw.


----------



## ziggykat

Instyle works! And I'll stick this in deals and steals too but Shopbop have 15% off full priced merchandise with INTHEFAMILY15 - it works on Botkier and RM!!! Only until end 21 October.


----------



## kellilicious

^^Cool, thanks! I thank you but my debit card is weeping


----------



## klj

Has anyone had good luck with Singer 22 and if you know of a code that works there I would so appreciate it! They are the only ones that have the color I'm wanting in LQ...


----------



## klj

Which do you like better the Tolani or the LQ?










Sorrry I can't make the pics bigger on these..but the Tolani could be on sale..with discount..and the LQ Marina is full price..sold out almost everywhere..I can't decide on which one?
It not the money part but the colors and look that I can't decide on..the other is just bonus..


----------



## k0be36

^ I am more of a solid color person so of course I pick the LQs.   I adore that color in the picture.


----------



## klj

k0be36 said:


> ^ I am more of a solid color person so of course I pick the LQs.   I adore that color in the picture.



OMG..me too!...I just wish I could find it on sale or a discount...


----------



## kellilicious

klj said:


> Which do you like better the Tolani or the LQ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorrry I can't make the pics bigger on these..but the Tolani could be on sale..with discount..and the LQ Marina is full price..sold out almost everywhere..I can't decide on which one?
> It not the money part but the colors and look that I can't decide on..the other is just bonus..



I'm liking the LQ one better---but I prefer solids too. So Revolve or Tobi doesn't have that color? I have never bought from singer22, but I found some codes here:

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/singer22.com


----------



## klj

kellilicious said:


> I'm liking the LQ one better---but I prefer solids too. So Relvolve or Tobi doesn't have that color? I have never bought from singer22, but I found some codes here:
> 
> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/singer22.com




Thanks..I'll try them out....no, Revolve, Tobi and a few others are sold out.


----------



## BellaShoes

I have purchased from singer22 and they are legit...easy to deal with too. As for coupon codes, not too often.

As for Tolani vs LQ... they are very different styles especially if you are looking at Tolani's viscoise scarves. They will give a tighter more refined look whereas LQ's viscoise/linen blends have much mory body, flow and 'presence'... I love both and perosnally have a collection of both... they each fit a certain niche...KWIM?


----------



## Sparklybags

klj said:


> Which do you like better the Tolani or the LQ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorrry I can't make the pics bigger on these..but the Tolani could be on sale..with discount..and the LQ Marina is full price..sold out almost everywhere..I can't decide on which one?
> It not the money part but the colors and look that I can't decide on..the other is just bonus..


 
I love both of those such a hard choice!! I think you should go for both 



Has anyone seen a maritime LQ anywhere i've been searching high and low and cant find one


----------



## klj

Sparklybags said:


> I love both of those such a hard choice!! I think you should go for both
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a maritime LQ anywhere i've been searching high and low and cant find one




Check on Bonanzle..there is a seller on there with lots of colors and I thought I saw it..also try Singer22 and Blueheavenboutique.com..


----------



## klj

BellaShoes said:


> I have purchased from singer22 and they are legit...easy to deal with too. As for coupon codes, not too often.
> 
> As for Tolani vs LQ... they are very different styles especially if you are looking at Tolani's viscoise scarves. They will give a tighter more refined look whereas LQ's viscoise/linen blends have much mory body, flow and 'presence'... I love both and perosnally have a collection of both... they each fit a certain niche...KWIM?




Thanks!  The one in the pic is viscoise..I was loving the colors of both and couldn't decide... I only have 2 LQ's and no Tolani's so my collection is small..I always buy random scarves that are usually much less expensive..but now I see why everyone loves them so much..


----------



## BellaShoes

Love Quotes are absolutely fabulous *klj*...just be forewarned, they are highly addictive:ninja:


----------



## flashy.stems

best scarves, and such great colours.


----------



## k0be36

Sparklybags said:


> I love both of those such a hard choice!! I think you should go for both
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a maritime LQ anywhere i've been searching high and low and cant find one



OMG i have been looking for maritime for forever now... can't seem to find the color anywhere... someone mentioned before that it was 06 season color so the color might have been discontinued.  the closest color i was able to find was mykonos but it was still more of a vibrant blue than a deep blue like maritime is.  If you ever find maritime, pls let me know.  I would love to get my hands on one of those beautys.


----------



## ziggykat

BellaShoes said:


> Love Quotes are absolutely fabulous *klj*...just be forewarned, they are highly addictive:ninja:


 
Oh yeah, I have 10 and counting!

I also have 6 Tolani.

Adore them all! But I wish the linen/viscose LQ weren't so delicate.


----------



## Sparklybags

which color LQ would you say is the best grey color to go for? (im becoming way to addicted haha)

I have peace in the boyfriend style and i love it but i really want one this kind of color, which i know some girls thought was peace but it seems more grey to me







my peace looks more like this color


----------



## klj

I have Peace in the BF style.. waiting for Mercury to arrive in the regular style...


----------



## BellaShoes

ziggykat said:


> Oh yeah, I have 10 and counting!
> 
> I also have 6 Tolani.
> 
> Adore them all! But I wish the linen/viscose LQ weren't so delicate.



I haven't had any issues with my LQ's. I use a fabric covered scarf hanger to store them, never wear necklaces with them and fold them in my purse if it gets too warm outside....

I have quite the line up of Love Quotes and a handful of Tolani...along with a few Stephen Sprouse (Louis Vuitton) Leopard scarves....

Here is a pic of my LQ's in the beginning, I have added about 7 or 8 since this photo... a few random scarves are in the mix too


----------



## MissFashion

*SparklyBags:* I Just Bought The Peace Scarf And That Is Same Colour As Vanessa's.

*Sorry I Only Have The Sellers Pic.*


----------



## ziggykat

BellaShoes said:


> I haven't had any issues with my LQ's. I use a fabric covered scarf hanger to store them, never wear necklaces with them and fold them in my purse if it gets too warm outside....
> 
> I have quite the line up of Love Quotes and a handful of Tolani...along with a few Stephen Sprouse (Louis Vuitton) Leopard scarves....
> 
> Here is a pic of my LQ's in the beginning, I have added about 7 or 8 since this photo... a few random scarves are in the mix too


 
*Gorgeous collection!* Do you dryclean yours? I've been handwashing mine. I haven't had any issues with the linen viscose yet (apart from them sending me broke!) ... they just seem easily damaged because of the open weave, so they worry me a bit ... but nothing has the volume and drape and kind of handmade appeal that they have. 

*Sparklybags*, I don't think that Vanessa Hudgen's scarf in the first pic is peace. I had peace (sold it because it didn't suit me) and it's definitely like the second pic, almost white. Maybe it's an older discontinued colour? I've heard of 'dove' but never seen it ~ maybe it's that? Does anyone own dove?

I think mercury is the nicest light grey, and charcoal would suit everyone.


----------



## ziggykat

Hey, the more I look, the more I think that VH's scarf is actually *mercury*. Check out how it looks here: http://www.bunnyhug.co.uk/fashionshop/gbu0-prodshow/Love_Quotes_Linen_Mix_Long_Scarf_in_Mercury.html

And on unusual threads: http://www.unusualthreads.com/catalog/item/5951257/6434841.htm# - where they promote VH's scarf as both mercury and peace btw!


----------



## Sparklybags

Thanks Ziggykat! I don't think her first one is peace either its too dark, peace is like a white with a hint of grey IMO just like VH's BF one! I think it could be mercury from the pics you posted! I think dove is the exact same color as peace they just renamed it from what i heard!

I found this pic and maybe it could be the color Porcini



BellaShoes where did you get that awesome hanger from? I need one of those in my life!!

http://swayandcake.blogspot.com/2008/10/new-love-quotes-scarves.html


----------



## MissFashion

* Sparklybags*,The Seller Listed It With Tags And All Saying It Was Peace.I'm a Little Confused.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *ziggy*! I will post an updated photo in the next few days... as for cleaning, I use a lingerie bag on dleicate cycle with woolite, hang dry.

*Sparkly*, I LOVE my scarf hanger! It can be found at Ikea or online at Ikea... The best $7 I ever spent...


----------



## BellaShoes

A more recent pic of my LQ's, still a few missing from this family pic.... 
Sorry, no flash on this one.

top row from left... LQ cosmo, LQ campari, LQ deep teal, LQ morning glory

next row from left...LQ charcoal, LQ tuscan gardens, Sir Allistar, Sir Allistar, LQ mustique, LQ cobalt, LQ Regale ,LQ cabernet


----------



## k0be36

^i love the scarf hanger.  I might have to make a special trip down to ikea this wkend to find one...


----------



## ziggykat

BellaShoes said:


> A more recent pic of my LQ's, still a few missing from this family pic....
> Sorry, no flash on this one.
> 
> top row from left... LQ cosmo, LQ campari, LQ deep teal, LQ morning glory
> 
> next row from left...LQ charcoal, LQ tuscan gardens, Sir Allistar, Sir Allistar, LQ mustique, LQ cobalt, LQ Regale ,LQ cabernet


 
Freakin'. Awesome. !!

Btw, how do you wear your morning glory? I love mine but am never sure what to wear it with ~ and I'm thinking it sometimes looks more light blue than lilac, which is annoying because I'm a purpleholic.


----------



## missty4

k0be36 said:


> OMG i have been looking for maritime for forever now... can't seem to find the color anywhere... someone mentioned before that it was 06 season color so the color might have been discontinued.  the closest color i was able to find was mykonos but it was still more of a vibrant blue than a deep blue like maritime is.  If you ever find maritime, pls let me know.  I would love to get my hands on one of those beautys.



any luck in the *maritime *search? I'm ISO also, and it's impossible (unless I purchase retail from an online Australian site with $40 shipping to US )

I managed to checkout at singer22, but got an OOS confirmation email the day later. Poos


----------



## tresjoliebags

^^^ thetrendboutique looks like it has maritime in stock.


----------



## tresjoliebags

tresjoliebags said:


> ^^^ thetrendboutique looks like it has maritime in stock.


 
Oops, I take that back. Once you click on the product, it says Sold Out.


----------



## Brina

I also like cobalt, is it very flashy?


----------



## Sparklybags

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *ziggy*! I will post an updated photo in the next few days... as for cleaning, I use a lingerie bag on dleicate cycle with woolite, hang dry.
> 
> *Sparkly*, I LOVE my scarf hanger! It can be found at Ikea or online at Ikea... The best $7 I ever spent...


 

Thanks so much, i might have to take a trip to ikea sometime soon! Is the ikea one fabric covered because its hard to tell online!

*Missvanessa, *i wasn't talking about the color of your scarf in my post, sorry if ididnt make that clear! The one you got is peace i think but IRL it'll be a lot lighter in color not like Vanessa's grey one


----------



## MissFashion

Ah Ok,Sorry,It's Abit Confusing How The Same Scarf Has More Than One Name/Or Colour Shade, Don't You Think,Sparkly?


----------



## tresjoliebags

Blue Heaven Boutique has 30% off all scarves including LQ (SCARF30).


----------



## luvmy3girls

what is the difference between the boyfriend style and the reg one? which do you guys like better?? thanks


----------



## MissFashion

I Like The Boyfriend Style,Also I Was Wondering What The Difference Is.


----------



## Sparklybags

i *think* the main differences are that the Boyfriend one is shorter and smaller and the fringe isn't long tassels like the normal scarves!


----------



## MissFashion

^^Thanks Sparkly,So Is My Peace One I Got From Ebay,The Boyfriend One,Or The Normal?

**Sorry If Pic Isn't Good Enough,I'll Post a Better Pic,When It Comes.* *

I Think It's The Boyfriend One.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^Its the regular one. I think the boyfriend one has no fringe


----------



## MissFashion

Ah Ok,Thank You.


----------



## k0be36

I personally like the regular fringe ones better than the boyfriends one.  I think the boyfriend tend to get tangle in things more easily and the threads come looser more.


----------



## BellaShoes

The main difference is the fringe...

The 'boyfriend' has an eyelash fringe seen here:





The original linen/viscoise LQ scarf has a longer hand kitted fringe (my collection pic has the original italian linen blend)


----------



## MissFashion

Oh So The One I'm Getting Isn't The Boyfriend One Then?


----------



## ziggykat

*MissFashion*, looks like you're getting the original linen/viscose with hand knotted fringe. I have this style and the BF style and they are both gorgeous, cool and totally trend resistant IMHO. In fact, I bought both styles in cocoshell because it's my favourite LQ colour. Call me crazy but they sell out so quickly and I love both!!

Tobi has great pictures that illustrate the difference (I've linked cocoshell just as an example!):
*BF Cocoshell*: http://www.tobi.com/product/22785-l...coshell-accessories?color_id=27385#ref=pltext
*Original Cocoshell*: http://www.tobi.com/product/8483-lo...-accessories-scarves?color_id=9964#ref=plroll

Although their pics make the BF look short, it's not. It's also long and drapey but narrower. Otherwise, same fabric, same weave, just slightly different dimensions and different fringes.


----------



## MissFashion

*Ziggykat* Thank You So Much,And Styles.One Scarf Can Go Under So Many Different Styles.And Colour Names.It's Confusing.


----------



## ziggykat

No problemo *MissFashion*!  It can be confusing! Especially when they rename the same colour something else the next season! It's taken me ages to work the colours out.

Does anyone know whether the Rayon Cashmere colour is creamy and bright like the Linen/Viscose Moonbeam colour? (I have a serious addiction!!)


----------



## maisydaisy

25% off LoveQuotes at www.unusualthreads.com.  Use cod GIVEME25 at checkout to recive discount on entire selection!


----------



## Avril

Yay!  I have a few new additions to my LQ collection so now I have:

Bali
Meditation
Cabernet
Dahlia
Mallard
Portobello
Campari

Oh I  LQ scarves, they are just so beautiful and amazing!  I shall post some pics when I get a chance   Not sure which will be my next one, I'd love if sunshine or solar was back in stock or yoga!


----------



## summer2815

Hey everyone!

I would like to purchase a grey LQ and I need your expertise!

Do you prefer charcoal, greylange or graphite?

I am leaning more towards a darker grey.


----------



## MissFashion

Depends,What You Have In Your Wardbrobe.But Depends Which You Like More.I'd Say The Graphite.


----------



## kookycookie

<--- have Cobalt from Zappos and Cocoshell from Revolve on the way! My first LQ's!!


----------



## plr16

Has anyone here gotten the Tiffany one? is it truly Tiffany Blue?


----------



## kookycookie

COBALT didn't work out for me (too bright) ...COCO SHELL is AMAZING!!!! I ordered 2 more LQ's (Charcoal and Mallard) last night and UPS says it's out for delivery TODAY! ZAPPOS ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Avril

^^ Mallard is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## honeybunch

Which material is the best quality and best for winter, as I know the scarves come in different blends of material?


----------



## BellaShoes

I love my viscoise/ linen blend for winter. I am in San Francisco and in weather down to 33 degrees with a pretty significant breeze through the City..it is still nice and warm but inside the blend won't overheat you as the wool often does... HTH


----------



## LVisLVoe

I agree that the viscose is the best for the winter.  I live in New England, so I definitely need the warmth.


----------



## StephanieA_

I loveeee these scarves!
I have the one with fringe in Bali and Beach and im thinking about buying some other colours too.


----------



## luvmy3girls

what is the best color of grey? its hard to tell online. thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

bump


----------



## beauxgoris

Do these scarves come in 2 sizes? Mine seem to the closer to the shorter length posted here - but some of the ones I see on celebs seem much longer than mine.


----------



## Livia1

Does anyone know of any European sites that has these gorgeous scarves?


----------



## luvmy3girls

I NEED a light grey scarf..what is the best color? thanks


----------



## eight15

^Check out Peace!


----------



## luvmy3girls

it seems really light? is it in person? I just want something lighter than  charcol? thanks


----------



## ziggykat

Just lighter than charcoal would be mercury.


----------



## Livia1

Livia1 said:


> Does anyone know of any *European sites* that has these gorgeous scarves?


 

Anyone?


----------



## Sparklybags

bunnyhug.co.uk sells them and is in the UK


----------



## Livia1

Sparklybags said:


> bunnyhug.co.uk sells them and is in the UK




Thank you so much  I had actually already found this site but unfortunately they don't have any scarves atm. But I'll keep checking.


----------



## stylefly

luvmy3girls said:


> I NEED a light grey scarf..what is the best color? thanks



I'd suggest New Earth, it's lovely!


----------



## StarBrite310

Which color would be a good neutral beige/cream in the Rayon kind, not the linen? I have the Truffle color in Rayon and the Jeep in Linen. The linen one is waaaay too delicate.


----------



## StarBrite310

Well I'm deciding between Cashmere and Doeskin. Has anyone seen Doeskin in person? Does it have a touch of pink in it?


----------



## Sparklybags

I finally found maritime!!!!! It's so gorgeous!

W/O flash







With flash


----------



## luvmy3girls

what color would you say protobello is? grey or tan? thanks


----------



## wonderwoman9

oh my goodness, so many colors, how does one choose their first?! i was thinking either a pink like raspberry mousse or cosmo, or a blue such as cobalt, or a neutral - maybe a gray like mercury....so hard to decide


----------



## sinyard

Any places with coupons now???


----------



## waterlily

ShopRapunzels has a 30% off code: ThankYou plus free ground shipping from now through 2/19 and they have several colors available.


----------



## wonderwoman9

just got my first! confetti! i love it so much i just ordered another in peri passion!


----------



## kitcat

I recently got Dapple (pretty dove grey) in the Rayon, and Charcoal in the Linen/Viscose.
The linen ones are very fluffy, very pretty, but it is definitely going to be more high maintenance for me to take care of.  I snagged mine on my earrings within minutes of wearing!

I really like the thickness of the rayon and it doesn't wrinkle as easily.  I'll be buying more of these for sure, esp if I find them on sale!


----------



## kookycookie

Love quotes are the best!  Keep those gorgeous pics comin' girls!


----------



## honeybunch

Can anyone recommend any great colours for winter?  I have pale skin and dark brown eyes and hair.  Thanks.


----------



## luvmy3girls

any new codes?


----------



## orinoco

simply STUNNING pics everyone!!  making me want to revisit my LQ obsession...


----------



## Livia1

I just ordered my first one, New Earth 

Can't wait.


----------



## ReRe

Just ordered a couple from Blue Heave, 40% off for discontinued colors, got 2 for $110 (peri passion and moonbeam)


----------



## ReRe

sorry that was blue heaven.  Would like to get New Earth on sale...any coupons.


----------



## Michele

^^^^^  I also bought peri passion.   The color selection is still pretty good.


----------



## Livia1

I received my first Love Quotes in New Earth. 
I'm loving it and it definitely won't be my last. Yum!


----------



## ReRe

I received three new scarfs, moonbeam, peri passion and new earth. Like new earth best, has a bit of sparkle.


----------



## Livia1

ReRe said:


> I received three new scarfs, moonbeam, peri passion and new earth. *Like new earth best, has a bit of sparkle.*



It does, doesn't it. I can figure out what it is. It has a slight pink (?) tone to it or something that makes it a very special colour. I love it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

ReRe said:


> sorry that was blue heaven. Would like to get New Earth on sale...any coupons.


 me too!


----------



## samhainophobia

Livia1 said:


> I received my first Love Quotes in New Earth.
> I'm loving it and it definitely won't be my last. Yum!



This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Livia1

samhainophobia said:


> This is gorgeous!!




Thank you 
I'm loving it!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Very pretty Livia!! Don't you just love the scarves! So addicting, like Bals!


----------



## wonderwoman9

ReRe said:


> Just ordered a couple from Blue Heave, 40% off for discontinued colors, got 2 for $110 (peri passion and moonbeam)




i have peri passion too! such a pretty shade!


----------



## Livia1

wonderwoman9 said:


> Very pretty Livia!! Don't you just love the scarves! So addicting, like Bals!



Thank you, sweet wonderwoman. And yes they are quite addictive ... much like Bbags


----------



## StarBrite310

What is the difference between New Earth and Portobello? They look similar on the computer but I can't really tell. Thanks!


----------



## StarBrite310

Livia1 said:


> Thank you
> I'm loving it!



I'm thinking of ordering New Earth but I am confused on the actual color. Is it beige? Grey? Light? Dark? It looks very pretty regardless.

I'm looking for a light taupy beige. Don't really want too much pink in it. Would New Earth be a good color choice?


----------



## Livia1

StarBrite310 said:


> What is the difference between New Earth and Portobello? They look similar on the computer but I can't really tell. Thanks!



I think Portobello is lighter and more brown - not grey.

You should check out Tobi - they have some good descriptions of each colour: http://www.tobi.com/women/home/shop-by-brand/321-love-quotes

This is the description for Portobello "Portobello is a light tan with a rosy tint."
And this is for New Eart "New Earth is a pale, taupey-beige hue"


----------



## Livia1

StarBrite310 said:


> I'm thinking of ordering New Earth but I am confused on the actual color. Is it beige? Grey? Light? Dark? It looks very pretty regardless.
> 
> I'm looking for a *light taupy beige*. Don't really want too much pink in it. Would New Earth be a good color choice?




That's what New Earth is though it's more grey than beige imo. It's a really beautiful colour.
I initially wanted the Mercury (light silvery grey) but I couldn't find it anywhere. I bought this hoping it would be grey and it is but also taupe, kwim? The Clutch in my pic is grey with a taupe tone ... hope that helps.


----------



## StarBrite310

Can someone help me choose please 

I have narrowed it down to the following colors:

Beach





Portobello





Chardonnay





I also was looking at Moonbeam but some photos it looks white!

Which is the nicest out of these colors? I want a creamy beige/taupy color not too light, not too dark.


----------



## redskater

StarBrite310 said:


> Can someone help me choose please
> 
> I have narrowed it down to the following colors:
> 
> Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portobello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chardonnay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also was looking at Moonbeam but some photos it looks white!
> 
> Which is the nicest out of these colors? I want a creamy beige/taupy color not too light, not too dark.




 from what you describe probably the Portobello or the chardonnay.


----------



## StarBrite310

redskater said:


> from what you describe probably the Portobello or the chardonnay.



Yeah it's between those two. I really like Portobello but does it have pink in it?


----------



## sinyard

Okay ladies, I really need your help here!  I just bought a Rebecca Minkoff Eggplant Matinee and I was wondering what LQ scarf would go with it the best??


----------



## Tay+Lyn

@sinyard: I actually think new earth would look really nice with it... but thats just my opinion


----------



## Tay+Lyn

I just ordered new earth so im so excited to get it


----------



## Tay+Lyn

I only have 4 LQ's right now... cobalt, merlot, greylange, and true love.
But they are sooooo addicting.. after new earth i want to get portobello


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is my very first LQ scarf, the colors is named Cricket, I love it


----------



## Livia1

^^ Beautiful, *p&p*. I'm really liking this colour.


----------



## Raffaluv

ooh really pretty P&P! Love it! Congrats on your 1st LQ!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks *Livia* and *Raffaluv*! 

I have a feeling it won't be my last one (and that is totally your fault Livia, lol!)


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks Livia and Raffaluv!
> 
> I have a feeling it won't be my last one (and that is totally your fault Livia, lol!)



Sorry


----------



## purses & pugs

^haha! I'm glad you showed me


----------



## redskater

my new LQ scarves, I've posted them everywhere else, might as well post them here too! 

from left to right, moonbeam, ale, tangelo, tuscan gardens, peri passion, romance, and reagle.


----------



## purses & pugs

^oh *Red*, these are gorgeous scarves!!! Congrats! Love all the colors


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> ^oh *Red*, these are gorgeous scarves!!! Congrats! Love all the colors



thanks *pugs*!  sometimes does it seem like you and I are the only ones on TPF!  lol!


----------



## Tay+Lyn

oooh Im kind of loving peri passion. 

I have true love, cobalt, greylange, merlot, and new earth... might need peri passion now. Lol


----------



## schadenfreude

Hey everyone! I don't have any LQ but have been admiring them for a while... how big are they, exactly? Hilary Duff, who seems to wear a lot of LQ, has these huge scarves that are all fluffy and light and just seem to go on forever. Are they LQ? 

And as for the material, I want whatever is the lightest and airiest - would that be the linen or what? Sorry to be so pathetically ignorant. Thank you!


----------



## Livia1

^^ Yup, the linen/viscose ones are the lightest.
I've definitely seen Hilary Duff wearing LQ scarfs. They are really long - one thing I also really like about them.
The measurements are cirka 185 cm. x 95 cm. not including fringe.


----------



## DelicateRose

redskater said:


> my new LQ scarves, I've posted them everywhere else, might as well post them here too!
> 
> from left to right, moonbeam, ale, tangelo, tuscan gardens, peri passion, romance, and reagle.



I really love your collection there!


----------



## schadenfreude

Got my first one (yes, a little late to the game) - in Night Sky, this gorgeous gray-green. Such a gorgeous fabric too! Do you guys take the white Love Quotes label off or not?


----------



## ilove$

^^^I keep all the tags on every single one of my scarves!! 

I just got the bali & just ordered confetti and meditation w/lurex.


----------



## ilove$

ilove$ said:


> ^^^I keep all the tags on every single one of my scarves!!
> 
> I just got the bali & just ordered confetti and meditation w/lurex.


 

ahh these are soo addicting I ordered the azalea color as well. I'm not sure if there will be a big difference between that and confetti though.


----------



## iluvmybags

I just ordered my first LOVE QUOTES scarf in "Thistle" -- I recd an email today for the final hours of a 25% d/c at Shop Rapunzels and decided to go for it!  I've wanted one of these scarves for the longest time, but never wanted to pay full price and whenever I have a d/c code it almost always seems to exclude LQ scarves!!

I noticed after I placed the order that this color was no longer showing up on the site -- I hope that means I got the last one and that it's not really out of stock!!


----------



## ilove$

Congrats! You will love it! You definately got the last one then^^

Let us know how you like it once you get it!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I just bought this scarf and was wondering if I should be concerned about authenticity

Lurex/Linen Eyelash Scarf
fashionquenn99
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4648286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_677wt_857

Can anyone help?

I have another that I bought at ShopBop, but I already removed the tags.

Thanks so much!


----------



## iluvmybags

Crap!!
I got an email telling me that Thistle is out of stock
I have 48 hours to decide if I want another color or if I want to cancel my order

Basically, my choices are: Waterfall, Mango Ice, Night Sky, Flamingo, Greenerie, Azalea, Papaya, Mustique, Coco Shell or Romance.

None of them are Blue which is the color I wanted -- there's no pic of "Night Sky" - does anyone know what shade that is?

Any suggestions?  Maybe I should wait until I can get the color I want 

PHOOEY!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> I just bought this scarf and was wondering if I should be concerned about authenticity
> 
> Lurex/Linen Eyelash Scarf
> fashionquenn99
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4648286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_677wt_857
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> I have another that I bought at ShopBop, but I already removed the tags.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Never mind! I found my original tags.


----------



## JetSetGo!

iluvmybags said:


> Crap!!
> I got an email telling me that Thistle is out of stock
> I have 48 hours to decide if I want another color or if I want to cancel my order
> 
> Basically, my choices are: Waterfall, Mango Ice, Night Sky, Flamingo, Greenerie, Azalea, Papaya, Mustique, Coco Shell or Romance.
> 
> None of them are Blue which is the color I wanted -- there's no pic of "Night Sky" - does anyone know what shade that is?
> 
> Any suggestions?  Maybe I should wait until I can get the color I want
> 
> PHOOEY!!!



Here's a pic of night sky. HTH!

http://www.tobi.com/product/27240-love-quotes-italian-linen-scarf-in-night-sky-accessories-scarves


----------



## JetSetGo!

Okay, sorry for so many posts, but wanted to share. I just ordered this beauty. I love the eyelash fringe and this color is divine!

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=LQUO-WA60&c=


----------



## lulu3955

*JetSetGo!-* I really like the night sky scarf. It's such a great color. It really can go with anyoutfit. The electric blue (bali?) is quite nice too. 

I'm looking for a LQ scarf that is Brown with a hint of grey or vice versa. Suggestions on color names or places to shop?


----------



## ReRe

Any recent sales for love quotes?


----------



## ilove$

JetSetGo! said:


> Okay, sorry for so many posts, but wanted to share. I just ordered this beauty. I love the eyelash fringe and this color is divine!
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=LQUO-WA60&c=


 

YAY! Awesome! I just got Bali recently, you will LOVE this color!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Thanks!



ReRe said:


> Any recent sales for love quotes?



You can get 15% off at revolve with the code: tulip


----------



## schadenfreude

iluvmybags said:


> Basically, my choices are: Waterfall, Mango Ice, Night Sky, Flamingo, Greenerie, Azalea, Papaya, Mustique, Coco Shell or Romance.
> 
> None of them are Blue which is the color I wanted -- there's no pic of "Night Sky" - does anyone know what shade that is?



See my post #3016 just above. I just got Night Sky. It's not as dark as the photos on the Tobi website. In some lighting it looks gray, in others army green, and my SO thought it was lavender when he first saw it (?). It's a very unusual and interesting neutral, but if you're looking to add a pop of color, probably not what you want.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jet*!! Welcome to LQ's! I love these scarves... they are so versatile and actually the linen are quite nice in the Fall/Winter too!


----------



## jellybebe

I just got my first scarf in Azalea and ordered another one in Blush! The fabric is nice and lightweight and I love how huge the scarf is! I like the colour Mustique but I have also been buying Tolani silk scarves like crazy because I love paisley prints.


----------



## iluvmybags

schadenfreude said:


> See my post #3016 just above. I just got Night Sky. It's not as dark as the photos on the Tobi website. In some lighting it looks gray, in others army green, and my SO thought it was lavender when he first saw it (?). It's a very unusual and interesting neutral, but if you're looking to add a pop of color, probably not what you want.



actually, I don't have a nice dark and/or neutral scarf so maybe that might be a good color to choose.  I already have several scarves that are bright colors so it doesn't have to add a *pop* of a color (I just really liked the Thistle color and don't have a scarf in blue!) They emailed me to tell me that do have the Night Sky in stock. Maybe I should try it


----------



## ilove$

ilove$ said:


> ^^^I keep all the tags on every single one of my scarves!!
> 
> I just got the bali & just ordered confetti and meditation w/lurex.


 

just ordered meditation & peace as well! Where can we see the 2010 summer colors?


----------



## iluvmybags

Got the "Night Sky" scarf the other day and wore it to work tonight
It's definitely got green-ish undertones to it -- not entirely sure I really love the color.  Does anyone know if there's a scarf that's more of a definitive grey?

I need to find one in Thistle (my first choice!)


----------



## ilove$

^^I actually really like that color


----------



## JetSetGo!

BellaShoes said:


> *Jet*!! Welcome to LQ's! I love these scarves... they are so versatile and actually the linen are quite nice in the Fall/Winter too!



Thanks! I've got three now!


----------



## jellybebe

I was on a crazy Tolani buying spree because I loved how their patterns looked online, but I think I like the way LQ scarves drape better! Once I receive a linen Tolani that I've ordered, I will be able to make a more direct comparison.


----------



## DelicateRose

jellybebe said:


> I was on a crazy Tolani buying spree because I loved how their patterns looked online, but I think I like the way LQ scarves drape better! Once I receive a linen Tolani that I've ordered, I will be able to make a more direct comparison.



I really like both brands and each have their own purpose.  Where do you buy your scarves?


----------



## jellybebe

DelicateRose said:


> I really like both brands and each have their own purpose.  Where do you buy your scarves?



Revolve.com and Creative Contrast.com.


----------



## Charlie

Oh my!! I just got my first yesterday. It is soooo soft, I don't know why it took me so long to get one. I have a wishlist now :shame:


----------



## schadenfreude

iluvmybags said:


> Got the "Night Sky" scarf the other day and wore it to work tonight
> It's definitely got green-ish undertones to it -- not entirely sure I really love the color.  Does anyone know if there's a scarf that's more of a definitive grey?
> 
> I need to find one in Thistle (my first choice!)



See, I adore this color. It's just enough of a neutral where it goes with everything, but is a little more interesting because it's not straight up gray. I am really surprised at how much I've been wearing mine. Total love.


----------



## JanaF

ReRe said:


> Any recent sales for love quotes?



Love Quotes are on sale for 20% off at UnusualThreads.  Use code NEWLOOK2010


----------



## StarBrite310

I just received *Doeskin* today  It's sooo pretty! It's a light beige with a very small touch of pink. Perfect neutral. This is the rayon kind which is my favorite because of the durability and softness. I also have it in the Truffle color which I wear to death!


----------



## jellybebe

^Looks sort of greyish-pink in the pics! Interesting how they photograph, isn't it? I just got one in New Earth today. Beautiful colour. It's got lurex threads which give a silvery hue, but it's more of a taupe-grey, quite a bit darker than it looks online.


----------



## JanaF

Hi, has anyone seen in person the new Love Quotes style with twisted fringe?  It Rayon and from the pictures I think I want one!  I found them here:  Love Quotes Twisted Fringe Scarf


----------



## Livia1

Anyone knows if these can be found anywhere in London?
Thank you.


----------



## lho

jellybebe said:


> ^Looks sort of greyish-pink in the pics! Interesting how they photograph, isn't it? I just got one in New Earth today. Beautiful colour. It's got lurex threads which give a silvery hue, but it's more of a taupe-grey, quite a bit darker than it looks online.


 
I love New Earth, but can't decide between the Lurex one or the regular linen.  What's the difference?  Are the metallic strands very obvious?


----------



## jellybebe

^Not really. You can't see them from a few feet away, they sort of blend into the fabric. The charcoal with lurex is much more obvious.


----------



## missty4

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post in, but I really love the maritime color of love quotes (a deep navy blue).

Since it's discontinued, or if I do find one, it's overpriced and about a $100 after shipping, I was wondering if anyone can recommend a different brand that's more cost-friendly and nice quality? I'd just to love to find something in a solid color, midnight navy...


Thank you


----------



## nenner

I love these scarves, and am wondering if you all think they will still be popular this winter.  I know scarves have been super trendy for a while, and don't want to spend $100 on one if they are out of style.  Or are they more classic?  Thanks!


----------



## nenner

Nobody?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Nenner... They are absolutely timeless. I have somewhere in the neighborhood of 15 LQ scarves and wear them year round... love them! Search around for discount codes.. you can often find them for $60'ish


----------



## nenner

> Hi Nenner... They are absolutely timeless. I have somewhere in the neighborhood of 15 LQ scarves and wear them year round... love them! Search around for discount codes.. you can often find them for $60'ish



Thank you so much for your reply!  Glad to hear they are timeless ~ I love them.  Do you have any favorite sites for good prices?


----------



## BellaShoes

tobi.com
revolve.com
singer22.com
unusualthreads.com
blueheavenboutique.com

Just search for coupon codes for the sites...


----------



## jc0812

Totally agree with Bella...I've bought quite a few from the sites above.


----------



## luckybbag

LOVE love quote scarves, they are so effortless! Also, really well made.


----------



## rachelbilsonfan

hello ladies! I´m a HUGE fan of Love Quotes! I wish I could buy them in every color LOL  I have it in Mercury, Dune, Cocoshell and Meditation..beautiful basic colors! Now I would really need your advice.. I´m looking for a nice beige color, lighter than my Dune, and I was wondering if anybody knows if Beach is more beige or white? or should I go for Champagne instead? 

This is the Beach color I found at shopthetrendboutique: 
http://www.shopthetrendboutique.com/loquscinbe.html

And this is Champagne:
http://www.shopthetrendboutique.com/loquknfrscin3.html

But I have no idea if the colors are accurate! does anybody have LQ in Beach or Champagne? Which one is more beige-y? I will be very thankful for any advice! Thank you!


----------



## lalalapomme

Love how these scarves are all-weather appropriate.  I have it in royale, artichoke, and yoga. Now looking for a more neutral color to pair with my black leather jacket.


----------



## lindzstu

I just saw some of the Spring colors!!! TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## roey

Does anyone know how Olive Grove compares to Artichoke and Verdant?  The pictures of OG range from light to bright depending on the website.  I ordered it, along with Maritime, and hope I like it IRL!


----------



## lindzstu

^ I like the beach color alot, I don't know how they compare though!


----------



## Livia1

Just got this in Beaujolais.


----------



## juneping

^^it's a lovely color.


----------



## Livia1

juneping said:


> ^^it's a lovely color.



Thank you. I've been eyeing this colour for a while and it's even more gorgeous irl. Just what I wanted.


----------



## livii

what is the difference between moonbeam and yoga?


----------



## BellaShoes

If I am not mistaken moonbeam is a winter white whereas yoga is white but has a metallic sheen...


----------



## kiwishopper

I own two LQ scarves now, while they are very colourful and versatile and so soft against my skin, they do snag a lot, yes?


----------



## platinum_girly

Woohoo i just ordered my very first Love quotes scarf, i can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Just got a cobalt eyelash fringe on sale for super cheap at Shopbop!!! So excited. Third scarf from them! Love how they can make any outfit pop.

Obsessed with Love Quotes and Theodora&Callum scarves. I want to collect them all!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Lovequotes eyelash fringe metallic scarf in peace:


----------



## Rock Me Baby

Hi Everyone!!!

I am completely in love with these scarves!!!  The Spun scarves are incredible!  I am placing an order today and contemplate ordering more in the future.  I have read many of the entries in this forum regarding colors and places in which to purchase Love Quotes Scarves and I am very grateful for the info.  THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  

Does ANYONE have any idea who designs these fabulous scarves?  I am dying to know!  I am one of those people who loves researching interesting things...so excuse my temporary insanity about these scarves...but it really is driving me crazy that I can't figure out who the gifted person is that designs these.   

Many thanks in advance to anyone who can give my brain a rest and let me know who this scarf genius is!!! 

Happy Day!!!!!


----------



## Gatsby

I am choosing between Love Quotes Hand Knotted Tassel and Eyelash Fringe.  Does anyone have any opinions on which is better?  Colors are the same and I've never seen either scarf IRL so any recommendations would be great.


----------



## sinyard

I have about 10 with the Hand knottes tassels and I love them!  For some reason I just don't like the look if the Eyelash Fringe.  I've neve seen it IRL thugh.  Other then the fringe, are they the exact same size?



Gatsby said:


> I am choosing between Love Quotes Hand Knotted Tassel and Eyelash Fringe.  Does anyone have any opinions on which is better?  Colors are the same and I've never seen either scarf IRL so any recommendations would be great.


----------



## sinyard

On another note, is there anyway to tell the name of the color on the scarf?  I want to order New Earth and Caribe but I have a similar color to New Earth.  Wish I new what their names were so I don't get duplicates!!!


----------



## Gatsby

I've never ordered them before so I don't know, but I think summer colors are selling out so you should get what you can while you can.  I had a feeling there was a reason the tassels were not on sale as much as the eyelash fringe.  Thank you for responding!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

sinyard said:


> On another note, is there anyway to tell the name of the color on the scarf?  I want to order New Earth and Caribe but I have a similar color to New Earth.  Wish I new what their names were so I don't get duplicates!!!



Not sure where to find a list but they pretty much re-release the same colors under new names most of the time.  It is quite possible new earth would be the same color you already have or it might be slightly different.


----------



## CCfor C

I just ordered a new one in cocoshell...it's an old color and was on sale for 30% off. I would love to have several other colors...I wish they had a "Master List" and swatches of all the colors they have released since the beginning. It's a pain to browse all the websites and even then, you can't find "retired" ones..it's nice to know they may just release the same colors under new names...but need a list of old and new names! 

I love the Mallard, Angel, Denim, Aqua Breeze...and on and on..sigh. Wish they weren't so costly.


----------



## shamrock0421

Does anyone know if Beaujolais and Merlot are identical colors, please?
Thank you so much.


----------



## Gempearl

Can anyone recommend the best place with lot of color choices to order ?
Thank you !


----------



## Laura88

Where can I buy a love quotes scarf from in the UK?


----------



## kiwishopper

Pop of Colour with Love Quotes scarf in (I think) Mango in the snow today!


----------



## terps08

kiwishopper said:


> Pop of Colour with Love Quotes scarf in (I think) Mango in the snow today!



Looks great on you!

I've never heard of Love Quotes Scarves before (apparently I've been living under a rock!), looks like I need to check them out!


----------



## kiwishopper

I just got my True Love LQ recently! Pairing it with Balenciaga motocycle jacket today. I really think LQ is MADE to pair up with just about anything!


----------



## LoveQuotesNYC

Hi all! I work for Love Quotes and I have to say we were absolutely delighted to come across this thread...thank you all for your incredible support over the years!  

I wanted to let everyone know that Love Quotes has recently joined Twitter & Facebook (@lovequotesnyc and Facebook.com/LoveQuotesNYC)  There will be SCARF GIVEAWAYS and you can also chat directly with Love Quotes Team members if you ever have questions about colors, styles and anything else.  

Hope you all join us and thank you again!


----------



## LoveQuotesNYC

Kiwishopper, we'd love to share your beautiful photos on our website, or perhaps Facebook and Twitter -- would you be interested?



kiwishopper said:


> I just got my True Love LQ recently! Pairing it with Balenciaga motocycle jacket today. I really think LQ is MADE to pair up with just about anything!


----------



## LoveQuotesNYC

CCfor C said:


> I just ordered a new one in cocoshell...it's an old color and was on sale for 30% off. I would love to have several other colors...I wish they had a "Master List" and swatches of all the colors they have released since the beginning. It's a pain to browse all the websites and even then, you can't find "retired" ones..it's nice to know they may just release the same colors under new names...but need a list of old and new names!
> 
> I love the Mallard, Angel, Denim, Aqua Breeze...and on and on..sigh. Wish they weren't so costly.


CCfor C, find us on Facebook or Twitter if you have questions! We're happy to help!


----------



## kiwishopper

This is an old picture from last year (fall) wearing my cobalt blue LQ scarf


----------



## LoveQuotesNYC

kiwishopper said:


> This is an old picture from last year (fall) wearing my cobalt blue LQ scarf


appreciate it! thanks so much! 

as I mentioned, there will be scarf giveaways so stay tuned--  good chance of winning while the page is still brand new...


----------



## LoveQuotesNYC

Rock Me Baby said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> I am completely in love with these scarves!!!  The Spun scarves are incredible!  I am placing an order today and contemplate ordering more in the future.  I have read many of the entries in this forum regarding colors and places in which to purchase Love Quotes Scarves and I am very grateful for the info.  THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!
> 
> Does ANYONE have any idea who designs these fabulous scarves?  I am dying to know!  I am one of those people who loves researching interesting things...so excuse my temporary insanity about these scarves...but it really is driving me crazy that I can't figure out who the gifted person is that designs these.
> 
> Many thanks in advance to anyone who can give my brain a rest and let me know who this scarf genius is!!!
> 
> Happy Day!!!!!


Here is a bit of info about Love Quotes' owner: http://lovequotesnyc.com/about-us/


----------



## dorcast

kiwishopper said:


> This is an old picture from last year (fall) wearing my cobalt blue LQ scarf



You look beautiful with all the bright color scarves. You're inspiring me to get another.


----------



## kiwishopper

LQ is a great layering piece. For me, I love to wear it inside a jacket. It is like adding another layer of clothing witout the bulk! Wearing cobalt blue again today!






This is what the LQ looks like without the jacket


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hi LQ fans, can someone please confirm if Kim's scarf is the color True Love or Merlot?


----------



## LoveQuotesNYC

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hi LQ fans, can someone please confirm if Kim's scarf is the color True Love or Merlot?


It is True Love (ironic..Kim found 'True Love' after all)


----------



## llumbark

Can anyone help me I am trying to decide whether or not to purchase the rayon or the linen! 

If anyone also has any side by side pictures of the rayon vs the linen I would really appreciate it!


----------



## JanaF

BellaShoes said:


> Just search for coupon codes for the sites...


 
All of the colors are available (some are pre-orders) ON SALE with free shipping in the U.s. and canada at UnusualThreads.com  Here is the direct link: http://www.unusualthreads.com/catalog/item/8495347/9324796.htm


----------



## JanaF

Pinkcaviar said:


> Unusual Threads offer free international shipping;
> 
> http://www.unusualthreads.com/lovequotes.html
> 
> But they don't have many colors to choose from (some are still on preorder) and you're still reponsible for customs.


 
You are always going to be responsible for customs, but Unusual Threads will mark the package a gift and lower the value, which helps.  Yes, some colors are on pre-order, but they are all ON SALE =)  here:
http://www.unusualthreads.com/catalog/item/8495347/9324796.htm


----------



## JanaF

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hi LQ fans, can someone please confirm if Kim's scarf is the color True Love or Merlot?


 
True Love for sure.  I own it.


----------



## JanaF

dorcast said:


> You look beautiful with all the bright color scarves. You're inspiring me to get another.


 
All the new Love Quotes colors for Fall, 2012, are shown at Unusual Thrreads.  The direct link is:  http://www.unusualthreads.com/love_quotes_sale.html


----------



## dorcast

JanaF said:


> All the new Love Quotes colors for Fall, 2012, are shown at Unusual Thrreads.  The direct link is:  http://www.unusualthreads.com/love_quotes_sale.html



Out of curiosity, do you work at Unusual Threads?


----------



## bp26

LQ scarves on sale at shopbop.com for $62.  Free ship and no tax.


----------



## Jess_yyc

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Just got this in Beaujolais.



I'm searching for the Love Quotes scarf in Beaujolais exactly as shown above. But when I look on shopbop and revolve the Beaujolais looks nothing like this lovely burgundy color, it looks much more red and not what I'm looking for. Can anyone offer any help?


----------



## chloe speaks

Ok LQ crazed ladies- tassel or eyelash? Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Jess_yyc

Livia1 said:


> Just got this in Beaujolais.



So I went ahead & tried to purchase this beautiful scarf in Beaujolais from Revolve Clothing.  Before I ordered I suspected it wasnt the same color since the photos on the Revolve website looked much more red.  However I contacted Love Quotes prior to ordering and they assured me that if it was described as Beaujolais I would receive the correct color.  Sadly my order finally arrived today and Love Quotes confirmed that I actually received True Love.  So sad   I'm waiting to hear back from Revolve to see what they can do.  I suspect that Shopbop is also advertising the True Love as Beaujolais.


----------



## Jess_yyc

This is the scarf I received. Clearly not Beaujolais


----------



## alice87

I have two of them, the coffee colored one, and pink, love them a lot! I am looking for royal blue. It is kind of hard to find color.


----------



## Avril

Anybody still wearing Love Quotes scarves?


----------



## bp26

Avril said:


> Anybody still wearing Love Quotes scarves?


i still wear mine!  i have 3 of them, one cream, one cafe, and one linen hot pink one.  love them!  esp with traveling.


----------



## pinkkitten74

These look lovely  any discount codes and shipping to worldwide?


----------



## GHIZZY

I have 6 love quotes scarves and wear them year round.  Cute with maxi dresses in the summer


----------



## dorcast

Avril said:


> Anybody still wearing Love Quotes scarves?



I do.  They are such a great weight for Spring and Summer, and as someone mentioned, great for traveling.


----------



## Avril

Yeah I agree, they are great for spring / summer and travelling but I also find them good in winter too.  I have all of these:

Bali
Meditation
Cabernet
Dahlia
Mallard
Portobello
Campari

But I still want more!  I get so much wear out of each of them. I've had mine for years now and they still look good as new


----------

